# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  मेरे तांत्रिक-जीवन की कुछ सच्ची घटनाएं!

## baba

दोस्तों मैं यहाँ पर आपको मेरे जीवन की कुछ तांत्रिक घटनाओं से अवगत करवाऊंगा !
अगर आपको इन पर यकीन हो तो सच मानकर पढ़ें अन्यथा काल्पनिक समझकर आनंद लें !

मैंने ये हिंदी फोरम कुछ समय पहले ही देखा था, मेरा मन हुआ की यहाँ पर कुछ घटनाएँ लिखूं ताकि आपको भी कुछ नया जानने को मिले जो किसी साधारण मनुष्य कभी नही जान पाता है !
यहाँ पर कुछ ऐसी बातों का जिक्र भी आएगा जिससे आपका मन या मस्तिष्क में उथल-पुथल मच सकती है !
जो मित्र कच्चे ह्रदय के है तथा जिनको भूत-प्रेत से डर लगता हो वो इनको ना पढ़े !

----------


## baba

हमारा मस्तिष्क दो भागों में विभाजित है
१. चेतन 
२. अवचेतन 


चेतन भाग वो है जो हमारे सामने है जैसे- पेड़-पोधे, मनुष्य, पहाड़, जो भी हम अपनी आँखों से देखते है और वो हमने याद हो जाते है.
हम कभी कभी कुछ भूल जाते है, कभी कभी हमारा दिमाग उस घटना की फाइल को अपने मस्तिष्क के कंप्यूटर में सर्च नही कर पता !

अवचेतन भाग में हम कुछ नही भूलते, हमारा मस्तिष्क सेकंड्स में सब कुछ सर्च कर लेता है, हम अपने आलावा पुरे ब्रह्मांड की घटनाये भी सर्च कर लेते है !

अगर कोई मनुष्य चेतन और अवचेतन के साथ तालमेल बैठा ले तो वो कभी कुछ नही भूल सकता उसे सब याद रहता है उसे बरसों पुरानी घटना ऐसी लगती है मानो कल की ही बात हो !

ये मैं यहाँ इसलिए लिख रहा हूँ क्यों की मेरी सब घटनाये पुरानी है और मैं उनका वर्णन ऐसे करूँगा जैसे कल की ही बात हो !

जिसको चेतन और अवचेतन मन के बारे में पता नही होगा वो यकीन नही कर पायेगा की किसीको इतना याद कैसे रह सकता है !

तो अब हम आगे चलते है और आपको घटनाओं के बारे में बताता हूँ

----------


## baba

एक बात का आप सभी मित्र ख्याल रखे की मुझे सन्देश भेजकर कोई भी समस्या का निवारण ना मांगे !
ना मेरे से फ़ोन नंबर और एड्रेस मांगे !

हम जो भी बात होगी यहीं पर करेंगे !
लेकिन कोई मुझ से अपना फ़ोन नंबर और एड्रेस की मांग कहीं भी ना करे !

----------


## baba

मैं कल से अपनी घटनाये लिखना शुरू करूँगा

----------


## anita

आपका मंच पे स्वागत है और आपको आपके पहले सूत्र के लिए बधाई 


आपके प्रविष्टी का इंतज़ार रहेगा

----------


## baba

मैं एक बात और कहना चाहता हूँ की मेरी घटनाओं में कुछ जिक्र ऐसी बातों का भी होगा जो फोरम के नियम विरुद्ध है !
जैसे इ - वीभत्स, डरावने, बलात्कार, हत्या, आत्महत्या से सम्बन्धित सामग्री|

इन सबका जिक्र भी थोडा बहुत जरुरी है, अगर आप इन्हें नियम विरुद्ध समझे तो आप थोडा बहुत एडिट कर सकते है, ये फोरम के नियामकों के लिए है !

----------


## anita

> मैं एक बात और कहना चाहता हूँ की मेरी घटनाओं में कुछ जिक्र ऐसी बातों का भी होगा जो फोरम के नियम विरुद्ध है !
> जैसे इ - वीभत्स, डरावने, बलात्कार, हत्या, आत्महत्या से सम्बन्धित सामग्री|
> 
> इन सबका जिक्र भी थोडा बहुत जरुरी है, अगर आप इन्हें नियम विरुद्ध समझे तो आप थोडा बहुत एडिट कर सकते है, ये फोरम के नियामकों के लिए है !



कोई बात नहीं, बस थोडा शब्दों का ध्यान रखियेगा 

बाकि देखते है

----------


## ashok-

> मैं एक बात और कहना चाहता हूँ की मेरी घटनाओं में कुछ जिक्र ऐसी बातों का भी होगा जो फोरम के नियम विरुद्ध है !
> जैसे इ - वीभत्स, डरावने, बलात्कार, हत्या, आत्महत्या से सम्बन्धित सामग्री|
> 
> इन सबका जिक्र भी थोडा बहुत जरुरी है, अगर आप इन्हें नियम विरुद्ध समझे तो आप थोडा बहुत एडिट कर सकते है, ये फोरम के नियामकों के लिए है !


आप के बातों से लगता हैं कि आपकी रचना मौलिक होगी । आपका स्वागत है।
 धन्यवाद।

----------


## baba

संध्या का समय हो चुका था लगभग, सूर्य अपने अस्तांचल में प्रवेश करने की तैयारी करने ही वाले थे, पक्षी आदि अपने अपने घरौंदों की ओर उड़ रहे थे, कुछ एकांकी और कुछ गुटों में! लोग-बाग़ कुछ पैदल और अपनी अपनी साइकिल पर चले जा रहे थे आगे खाली खाने के डब्बे बांधे और कुछ भाजी-तरकारी लिए, सवारी गाड़ियों में जिसे यहाँ के निवासी आपे कहते हैं, भरे पड़े थे खचाखच! कुल मिलकर लग रहा था की दिवस का अवसान हो चुका है और और अब रात्रि के आगमन की बेला आरम्भ हो चुकी है! सड़क किनारे खड़े खोमचे अब प्रकाश से जगमगा उठे थे, सड़क किनारे एक सरकारी शराब के ठेके पर खड़े वाहन गवाही दे रहे थे कि मदिरा-समय हो चुका है! उधर ही आसपास कुछ ठेलियां भजी खड़ी थीं जिन पर ठेके से सम्बंधित वस्तुएं ही बेचीं जा रही थीं, गिलास, नमकीन, उबले चने इत्यादि! तभी हामरी गाड़ी चला रहे क़य्यूम भाई ने भी गाड़ी उधर ही पास में उसी ठेके के पास लगा दी, थोड़ी सी आगे-पीछे करने के बाद गाड़ी खड़ी करने की एक सही जगह मिल ही गयी, सो गाड़ी वहीँ लगा दी गयी, गाड़ी का इंजन बंद हुआ और हम दरवाजे खोल कर बाहर आये, ये गाड़ी जीप थी, क़य्यूम भाई ने नई ही खरीदी थी और शायद पहली बार ही वो शहर से इतनी दूर यहाँ आई थी!
हम बाहर उतरे तो अपनी अपनी कमर सीधी की, आसपास काफी रौनक थी, ये संभवतः किसी कस्बे का ही आरम्भ था, मदिरा-प्रेमी वहीँ भटक रहे थे, कुछ आनंद ले चुके थे और अब वापसी पर थे और कुछ अभी अभी आये थे जोशोखरोश के साथ!

----------


## baba

"क्या चलेगा?" क़य्यूम भाई ने पूछा,
मै कुछ नहीं बोला तो क़य्यूम भाई की निगाह शर्मा जी की निगाह से टकराई, तो शर्मा जी ने मुझसे पूछा, "क्या लेंगे गुरु जी?"
"कुछ भी ले लीजिये" मैंने कहा,
"बियर ले आऊं?" क़य्यूम भाई ने पूछा,
"नहीं, बियर नहीं, आप मदिरा ही ले आइये" मैंने कहा,
क़य्यूम भाई मुड़े और चल दिए ठेके की तरफ!
"अन्दर बैठेंगे या फिर यहीं गाड़ी में?" शर्मा जी ने मुझ से पूछा,
"अन्दर तो भीड़-भाड़ होगी, यहीं गाड़ी में ही बैठ लेंगे" मैंने कहा,
थोड़ी देर बाद ही क़य्यूम भाई आये वहाँ, हाथ में मदिरा की दो बोतल लिए और साथ में ज़रूरी सामान भी, शर्मा जी ने गाड़ी का पिछला दरवाज़ा खोला और क़य्यूम भाई ने सारा सामान वहीँ रख दिया, फिर हमारी तरफ मुड़े,
"आ रहा है लड़का, मैंने मुर्गा कह दिया है, लाता ही होगा, आइये, आप शुरू कीजिये" क़य्यूम भाई ने कहा,
मै और शर्मा जी अन्दर बैठे, एक पन्नी में से कुछ कुटी हुई बरफ़ निकाली और शर्मा जी ने दो गिलास बना लिए, क़य्यूम भाई नहीं पीते थे, ये बात उन्होंने रास्ते में ही बता दी थी, वो बियर के शौक़ीन थे सो अपने लिए बियर ले आये थे, थोड़ी देर में ही दौर-ए-जाम शुरू हो गया, एक मंझोले कद का लड़का मुर्गा ले आया और एक बड़ी सी तश्तरी में डाल वहीँ रख दिया, आखिरी चीज़ भी पूरी हो गयी!

----------


## baba

ये स्थान था ग्वालियर से गुना के बीच का एक, हमको ग्वालियर से लिया था क़य्यूम भाई ने, हम उन दिनों ललितपुर से आये थे ग्वालियर, ललितपुर में एक विवाह था, उसी कारण से आना हुआ था, और क़य्यूम भाई गुना के पास के ही रहने वाले थे, उनका अच्छा-ख़ासा कारोबार था, सेना आदि के मांस सप्लाई करने का काम है उनका, तीन भाई हैं, तीनों इसी काम में लगे हुए हैं, क़य्यूम भी पढ़े लिखे और रसूखदार हैं और बेहद सज्जन भी!
"और कुछ चाहिए तो बता दीजिये, अभी बहुत वक़्त है" क़य्यूम भाई ने कहा,
"अरे इतना ही बहुत है!" शर्मा जी ने कहा,
"इतने से क्या होगा, दिन से चले हैं, अब ट्रेन में क्या मिलता है खाने को! खा-पी लीजिये रज के!" क़य्यूम भाई ने कहा,
इतना कह, अपनी बियर का गिलास ख़तम कर फिर से चल दिए वहीँ उसी दूकान की तरफ!
बात तो सही थी, जहां हमको जाना था, वहाँ जाते जाते कम से कम हमको अभी ३ घंटे और लग सकते थे, अब वहाँ जाकर फिर किसी को खाने के लिए परेशान करना वो भी गाँव-देहात में, अच्छा नहीं था, सो निर्णय हो गया कि यहीं से खा के चलेंगे खाना!
गाड़ी के आसपास कुछ कुत्ते आ बैठे थे, कुछ बोटियाँ हमने उनको भी सौंप दीं, देनी पड़ीं, आखिर ये इलाका तो उन्ही का था! उनको उनका कर चुकाना तो बनता ही था! वे पूंछ हिला हिला कर अपना कर वसूल कर रहे थे! जब कोई बेजुबान आपका दिया हुआ खाना खाता है और उसको निगलता है तो बेहद सुकून मिलता है! और फिर ये कुत्ता तो प्रहरी है! मनुष्य समाज के बेहद करीब!

----------


## baba

खैर,
क़य्यूम भाई आये और साथ में फिर से पन्नी में बरफ़ ले आये, बरफ़ कुटवा के ही लाये थे, ताकि उसके डेले बन जाएँ और आराम से गिलास में समां सकें! अन्दर आ कर बैठे और जेब से सिगरेट का एक पैकेट निकाल कर दे दिया शर्मा जी को, शर्मा जी ने एक सिगरेट निकाली और सुलगा ली, फिर दो गिलासों में मदिरा परोस तैयार कर दिए! थोड़ी ही देर में वो लड़का आया और फिर से खाने का वो सामान वहीँ रख गया! हम आराम आराम से थकावट मिटाते रहे!
मित्रगण, हम यहाँ एक विशेष कारण से आये थे, क़य्यूम भाई के एक मित्र हैं, हरि, हरि साहब ने गुना में कुछ भूमि खरीदी थी, भूमि कुछ तो खेती-बाड़ी आदि के लिए और कुछ बाग़ आदि लगाने के लिए ली गयी थी, दो वर्ष का समय हो चुका था, भूमि तैयार कर ली गयी थी, परन्तु उस भूमि पर काम कर रहे कुछ मजदूरों ने वहां कुछ संदेहास्पद घटनाएं देखीं थीं जिनका कोई स्पष्टीकरण नहीं हुआ था, स्वयं अब हरि ने भी ऐसा कुछ देखा था, जिसकी वजह से उसका ज़िक्र उन्होंने क़य्यूम भाई से और क़य्यूम भाई ने मेरे जानकार से किया, *सुनकर ही ये तो भान हो गया था कि वहाँ उस स्थान पर कुछ तो विचित्र है, कुछ विचित्र, जिसके विषय में जानने की उत्सुकता ने अब सर उठा लिया था,* कुछ चिंतन-मनन करने के बाद मैंने यहाँ आने का निर्णय लिया और अब हम उस स्थान से महज़ थोड़ी ही दूरी पर थे!

----------


## baba

हमको गुना में नाना खेड़ी जाना था, हरि की रिहाइश वहीँ थी, गुना शहर का भी अपना ही एक अलग इतिहास है, इसका इतिहास काफी समृद्ध और रोमांचक है, पुराने अवंति साम्राज्य का ही एक हिस्सा रहा है गुना, बाद में कई और सत्ताधारी हुए और बाद में जा कर गुना मध्य प्रदेश में शामिल हुआ!
"और कुछ ले आऊं गुरु जी?" क़य्यूम भाई के सवाल ने मेरी तन्द्रा भंग की!
"अरे नहीं! यही बहुत है!" मैंने कहा,
"रुकिए, अभी आया" क़य्यूम भाई उठे और चल दिए फिर से ठेके की तरफ,
यहाँ मैंने एक और बड़ा सा पैग बनाया और खींच गया, फिर शर्मा जी से सुलगती हुई सिगरेट ले ली, कश मारा और सिगरेट वापिस उनको पकड़ा दी, उन्होंने भी एक जम कर कश मारा! धुंए को आज़ाद कर दिया उस सिगरेट से!
"गुरु जी, हरि ने जो भी बताया है वो है तो वैसे हौलनाक ही!" वे बोले,
"हाँ, अब तक तो हौलनाक ही है!" मैंने कहा,
"क्या लगता है आपको वहाँ?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"जाकर देखते हैं!" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ! कारण अभी स्पष्ट नहीं है, कभी-कभार प्रेत भी ऐसी माया रच दिया करते हैं!" उन्होंने सुझाया!
"हाँ, ये बात सच है शर्मा जी!" मैंने कहा,
तभी क़य्यूम भाई आये, साथ में वही मंझोले कद का लड़का भी था, उसके हाथ में इस बार कुछ नया ही व्यंजन था, उसने वो हमको थमाया, हमने थामा और वहीँ उस तश्तरी में रख लिया! लड़का चला गया वहाँ से! क़य्यूम भी पानी और बरफ ले आये थे और!
"ज्यादा हो जाएगा ये सब क़य्यूम भाई!" शर्मा जी ने कहा,
"कैसे ज्यादा! आप लीजिये बस!" उन्होंने हंस के कहा!
हमने एक एक टुकड़ा उठाया और फिर शर्मा जी ने मदिरा परोसना आरम्भ किया!
अब क़य्यूम भाई आ बैठे अपनी सीट पर!

----------


## baba

"क़य्यूम भाई?" मैंने कहा,
"जी गुरु जी, पूछिए?" उन्होंने ध्यान देते हुए कहा,
"आपने हरि जी के बार में कुछ बातें बतायीं" मैंने कहा,
क़य्यूम भाई अपनी बियर खोलने के लिए अपना अंगूठा चलाया और सफलता मिल गयी! झक्क की आवाज़ करते हुए बियर खुल गयी!
"हाँ, गुरु जी?" क़य्यूम भाई ने पूछा,
"हरि साहब ने ये ज़मीन २ साल पहले ली थी?" मैंने पूछा,
''हाँ गुरु जी" वे बोले,
"किस से?" मैंने पूछा,
"मैंने ही दिलवाई थी, दरअसल मेरे एक जानकार थे उन्ही से" उन्होंने बताया,
"अच्छा, तो उन्होंने क्यों बेचीं?" मैंने पूछा,
"ये तो पता नहीं, उन्होंने जिक्र किया था की वे अपनी ज़मीन बेचना चाहते हैं" वे बोले,
अब तक शर्मा जी ने एक गिलास और बना दिया था, सो मैंने आधा ख़तम किया और बात फिर से ज़ारी रखी,
"मेरा पूछने का आशय था कि क्या ऐसी घटनाएं उनके साथ भी हुई थीं?" मैंने पूछा,
"उन्होंने तो कभी नहीं बताया ऐसा कुछ?'' वे बोले,
"हम्म!" मैंने कहा और बाहर देखा, बाहर दम हिलाते हुए कुत्ते खड़े थे, अबकी बार दो और बढ़ गए थे, मैंने एक एक बोटी उनकी तरफ उछाल दी, बड़ी सहजता से अपनी बारी का इंतज़ार करते हुए सभी का मुंह चलने लगा!
एक बोतल ख़तम हो गयी थी, बड़े सम्मान के साथ मैंने वो बोतल पास में ही लगे एक पेड़ के नीचे फेंक दी!
दूसरी बोतल खोल ली गयी!

----------


## baba

"क्या नाम है आपके जानकार का?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी अनिल" वे बोले,
"अच्छा, तो अनिल ने ही ये ज़मीन हरि को बेचीं!" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ जी" वे बोले,
"तो क्या अनिल जी से मिला जा सकता है अगर ज़रुरत पड़ी तो?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ हाँ! क्यों नहीं!" वे बोले,
अब तक एक गिलास और बना दिया शर्मा जी ने, एक ही बनाया था, शर्मा जी ने अब ना कर दी थी, उनका कोटा पूरा हो गया था! मै अभी डटा हुआ था! मुठभेड़ ज़ारी थी मेरी अभी मदिरा से! वो मुझे पस्त करना चाहती थी और मै उसको!
मैंने एक टुकड़ा उठाया, फाड़ा और चबाने लगा! साढ़े ८ का समय हो चला था तब तक! शर्मा जी उठे और गाड़ी से बाहर निकले, कमर सीधी की और एक सिगरेट और पजार ली! वो लघु-शंका से निवृत होने चले गए!
"क़य्यूम साहब" मैंने कहा,
"जी?" वे बोले,
"बस अब निकलते हैं यहाँ से" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, निबट लीजिये, और कुछ चाहिए हो तो बताइये" वे बोले,
"नहीं, और नहीं, बस!" मैंने कहा,
फिर मैंने दो पैग और लिए, निबट गया मै और शर्मा जी भी आ बैठे और हम अब चल पड़े अपनी मंजिल की ओर! गाड़ी दौड़ पड़ी सरपट!

----------


## baba

जिस समय हम वहाँ पहुंचे, रात के पौने दस का समय था, हरि साहब के भी फ़ोन आ गए थे, उनसे बात भी हो गयी थी, तो हम सीधे हरि साहब के पास ही गए, उनके घर पर ही, हरि साहब ने शालीनता से स्वागत किया हमारा, खूब बातचीत हुई और फिर रात्रि में निंद्रा हेतु हमने उनसे विदा ली, एक बड़े से कमरे में इंतजाम किया गया था हमारे सोने का! ये घर कोई पुरानी हवेली सा लगता था! खाना खा ही चुके थे, नशा सर पर हावी था ही, थकावट सो अलग, सो बिस्तर में गिरते ही निंद्रा के समक्ष आत्मसमर्पण कर दिया!
जैसे लेटे थे उसी मुद्रा में सो गए!
सुबह जब आँख खुली तो सुबह के आठ बज चुके थे! हाँ, नींद खुल कर आई थी सो थकावट जा चुकी थी! दो चार ज़बरदस्त अंगडाइयां लेकर बदन के हिस्से आपस में जोड़े और खड़े हो गए!
फिर नित्य-कर्मों से फारिग होने के पश्चात नहाने के लिए मै सबसे पहले गया, स्नान किया, ताजगी आ गयी! फिर शर्मा जी गए और कुछ देर में वो भी वापिस आ गए नहा कर!
"यहाँ मौसम बढ़िया है" वे बोले,
"हाँ, इन दिनों में अक्सर ऐसा ही होता है यहाँ मौसम, दिन चढ़े गर्मी होती है और दिन ढले ठण्ड!" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, रात को भी मौसम बढ़िया था, सफ़र आराम से कट गया इसीलिए!" वे बोले,
तभी कमरे में हरि साहब ने प्रवेश किया, उनके साथ एक छोटी सी लड़की भी थी, ये उनकी पोती थी शायद, नमस्कार हुई और हम तीनों ही वहाँ बैठ गए, लड़की भी नमस्ते करके बाहर के लिए दौड़ पड़ी! हँसते हुए!
"पोती है मेरी!" वे बोले,
"अच्छा!" शर्मा जी ने कहा,
तभी चाय आ गयी, ये उनका नौकर था शायद जो चाय लाया था, उसने ट्रे हमारी तरफ बढ़ाई, उसमे कुछ मीठा, नमकीन आदि रखा था, मैंने थोडा नमकीन उठाया और हमने अपने अपने कप उठा लिए और चाय पीनी शुरू की, नौकर चला गया तभी !

----------


## baba

"और कोई परेशानी तो नहीं हुई आपको?" हरि साहब ने पूछा,
"नहीं नहीं! क़य्यूम भाई के साथ आराम से आये हम यहाँ!" मैंने कहा,
"कुछ बताया क़य्यूम भाई ने आपको?" उन्होंने चुस्की लेते हुए पूछा,
"हाँ बताया था" मैंने कहा,
"गुरु जी, बात उस से भी आगे है, मैंने क़य्यूम भाई को पूरी बात नहीं बतायी, मैंने सोचा की जब आप यहाँ आयेंगे तो आपको स्वयं ही बताऊंगा" वे बोले,
"बताइये?" मैंने उत्सुकता से पूछा,
"गुरु जी, जिस दिन से मैंने वो ज़मीन खरीदी है, उसी दिन से आप लगा लीजिये कि दिन खराब हो चले हैं" वे अपना कप ट्रे में रखते हुए बोले,
"कैसे?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी मेरे तीन लड़के हैं और एक लड़की, दो लड़के ब्याह दिए हैं और लड़की भी, अब केवल सबसे छोटा लड़का ही रहता है, नाम है उसका नकुल, पढाई ख़त्म कर चुका है और अब वकालत की प्रैक्टिस कर रहा है ग्वालियर में, दोनों बेटे भी अपने अपने काम में मशगूल हैं, एक मुंबई रहता है अपने परिवार के साथ, दूसरा आगरे में है अपने परिवार के साथ, उसकी भी नौकरी है वहाँ, अध्यापक है, आजकल यहीं आया हुआ है अपने परिवार के साथ, लड़की जो मैंने ब्याही है वो अहमदाबाद में है, २ वर्ष हुए हैं ब्याह हुए" वे बोले,
"अच्छा" मैंने कहा,
उन्होंने अपना चश्मा उतारा और रुमाल से साफ़ करते हुए बोले, " लड़की ससुराल में खुश नहीं है, बड़े लड़के का बड़ा लड़का, मेरा पोता बीमार हो कर ३ वर्ष का गुजर गया, अब कोई संतान नहीं है उसके, जो लड़का यहाँ आया हुआ है.." वे बोले,
मैंने तभी बात काटी और पूछा, "नाम क्या है जो आया हुआ है?"
"दिलीप" वे बोले,
"अच्छा" मैंने कहा,
"मै कह रहा था कि जो लड़का यहाँ आया हुआ है, उसके २ लडकियां ही हैं, लड़का कोई नहीं, उसकी पत्नी के गर्भ में कोई बीमारी बताई है डॉक्टर्स ने और अब संतान के लिए एक तरह से मना ही कर दिया है" वे बोले,
"अच्छा" मैंने कहा,
"एक बात और, मेरा अपना व्यवसाय है यहाँ, व्यवसाय लोहे का है, वो भी एक तरह से बंद ही पड़ा है दो साल से, कोई उछाल नहीं है" वे बोले,
"अच्छा" मैंने कहा,
"अब वही बात मै कह रहा था, कि जब से मैंने यहाँ वो ज़मीन ली है तबसे सबकुछ जैसे गड्ढे में चला गया है" वे बोले,
"अच्छा, और उस से पहले?" मैंने पूछा,
"सब ठीक ठाक था! कभी मायूसी नहीं थी घर-परिवार में!" वे बोले,

----------


## baba

"अच्छा" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ जी, इस ज़मीन में ऐसा कुछ न कुछ ज़रूर है जिसकी वजह से ऐसा हुआ है हमारे साथ" वे बोले,
"क़य्यूम भाई ने बताया था कि वहाँ कुछ गड़बड़ तो है, अनेक मजदूरों ने भी देखा है वहाँ ऐसा कुछ, मुझे बताएं कि क्या देखा है ऐसा?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी, देखा है, वहाँ ४ मजदूर अपने परिवारों के साथ रहते हैं, उन्होंने वहाँ देखा है और महसूस भी किया है" वे बोले,
"क्या देखा है उन्होंने?'' मैंने पूछा और मेरी भी उत्सुकता बढ़ी अब!
"वहां एक मजदूर है, शंकर, उसने बताया था मुझे एक बार कि उसने और उसकी पत्नी ने खेत में दो औरतों को देखा है घूमते हुए, हालांकि उन औरतों ने कभी कुछ कहा नहीं उनको" वे बोले,
"दो औरतें?'' मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी" वे बोले,
"और कुछ?" मैंने पूछा,
"जहां पानी लगाया जाता है, उसके दो घंटे के बाद वो जगह सूख जाती है अपने आप! जैसे वहाँ कभी पानी लगाया ही नहीं गया हो!" वे बोले,
बड़ी अजीब सी बात बताई थी उन्होंने!
"ये एक ख़ास स्थान पर है या हर जगह?" मैंने पूछा,
"खेतों में ऐसे कई स्थान हैं गुरु जी, जहां ऐसा हो रहा है" वे बोले,
सचमुच में बात हैरत की थी!

----------


## baba

"और कुछ?" मैंने पूछा,
"गुरु जी, शुरू शुरू में हमने एक पनिया-ओझा बुलवाया था, उसने पानी का पता तो बता दिया लेकिन ये भी कहा कि यहाँ बहुत कुछ गड़बड़ है और ये ज़मीन फलेगी नहीं हमको, उसका कहना सच हुआ, ऐसा ही हुआ है अभी तक, वहाँ से घाटे के आलावा कुछ नहीं मिला आज तक!" वे बोले,
"तो आपने किसी को बुलवाया नहीं?" मैंने पूछा, मेरे पूछने का मंतव्य वे समझ गए,
"बुलाया था, तीन लोग बुलाये थे, दो ने कहा कि उनके बस की बात नहीं है, हाँ एक ने यहाँ पर पोरे ग्यारह दिन पूजा की थी, लेकिन उसके बाद भी जस का तस! कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ा!" वे बोले,
स्थिति बड़ी ही गंभीर थी!
"आपने अनिल जी से इस बाबत पूछा?" मैंने सवाल किया,
"हाँ, उन्होंने कहा कि ऐसा तो उनके यहाँ न जाने कब से हो रहा है, किसी को चोट नहीं पहुंची तो कभी ध्यान नहीं दिया" वे बोले,
"मतलब उन्होंने अपने घाटे से बचने के लिए और आपने कच्चे लालच में आ कर ये ज़मीन खरीद ली!" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ जी, इसमें कोई शक नहीं, कच्चा लालच ही था मुझमे!" वे हलके से हँसते हुए ये वाक्य कह गए!
"कोई बात नहीं, मई भी एक बार देख लूँ कि आखिर क्या चल रहा है वहाँ?" मैंने कहा,
"इसीलिए मैंने आपको यहाँ बुलवाया है गुरु जी, ललितपुर वाले हरेन्द्र जी से भी मैंने इसी पर बात की थी" वे बोले,
"अच्छा, हाँ, मुझे बताया था उन्होंने" मैंने कहा,
तभी क़य्यूम भाई अन्दर आये, नमस्कार आदि हुई और वो बैठ गए!

----------


## baba

"कुछ पता चला गुरु जी?" क़य्यूम भाई ने पूछा,
"अभी तो मैंने वहाँ की कुछ बातें सुनी हैं, आज चलेंगे वहाँ और मै स्वयं देखूंगा कि वहाँ आखिर में चल क्या रहा है?" मैंने कहा,
"ये सही रहेगा गुरु जी!" क़य्यूम भाई ने कहा,
"वैसे क्या हो सकता है? कोई कह रहा था कि यहाँ कोई शाप वगैरह है!" वे बोले,
"शाप! देखते हैं!" मैंने कहा,
"आप खाना आदि खा लीजिये, फिर चलते हैं वहाँ" हरि साहब ने कहा,
"हाँ, ठीक है" मैंने कहा,
"और क़य्यूम भाई आपका घर कहाँ है यहाँ?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"इनके साथ वाला ही है शर्मा जी! आइये गरीबखाने पर!" वे बोले,
"ज़रूर, आज शाम को आते हैं आपके पास!" वे बोले,
"ज़रूर!" क़य्यूम भाई ने मुस्कुरा के कहा!
तभी हरि साहब उठे और बाहर चले गए!
"मौसम बढ़िया है यहाँ क़य्यूम भाई!" शर्मा जी ने कहा,
"खुला इलाका है, पथरीला भी है सुबह शाम ठंडक बनी रहती है, हाँ दिन में पारा चढ़ने लगता है!" वे बोले,
"और सुनाइये क़य्यूम भाई, घर में और कौन कौन है?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"दो लड़के हैं जी, और माता-पिता जी" वे बोले,
"अच्छा! और दूसरे भाई?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"जी एक ग्वालियर में है और एक टेकनपुर में" वे बोले,
'अच्छा!" वे बोले,
"और काम-धाम बढ़िया है?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी, ठीक है, निकल जाती है दाल-रोटी!" हंस के बोले क़य्यूम भाई!
थोड़ी देर शान्ति छाई, इतने में ही हरि साहब अन्दर आ गए, बैठ गए!

----------


## baba

"नाश्ता तैयार है, लगवा दूँ?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ, लगवा लीजिये" मैंने कहा,
वे उठ कर बाहर गए और थोड़ी देर बाद उनका नौकर नाश्ता लेकर आ गया, हम नाश्ता करने लगे!
"नाश्ते के बाद चलते हैं खेतों पर" मैंने कहा,
"जी, चलते हैं" हरि साहब बोले,
"मै आता हूँ फिर, गाड़ी ले आऊं" क़य्यूम भाई ने कहा,
"ठीक है, आ जाओ" हरि साहब बोले,
हम नाश्ता करते रहे, लज़ीज़ था नाश्ते का स्वाद! नाश्ता ख़तम किया और इतने में ही क़य्यूम भाई भी आ गए गाड़ी लेकर, तब हम चारों वहाँ से निकल पड़े खेतों की तरफ!

----------


## 1toka4

bahot badhiya  aage  bhi to suru ho jaeye

----------


## baba

> bahot badhiya  aage  bhi to suru ho jaeye


बिलकुल, आप तो इस फोरम पर पुराने सदस्य हो, मैं नया होकर हिंदी में लिख रहा हूँ और आप रोमन में, आप भी हिंदी लिखा करें, क्यों की जिनता मज़ा हिंदी में आता है उतना रोमन या इंग्लिश में नही !

----------


## baba

हम चारों खेत पहुंचे! बहुत ही खूबसूरत नज़ारा था वहाँ का! जंगली पीले रंग के फूलों ने ज़मीन पर कब्ज़ा जमा लिया था, उनमे से कहीं कहीं नीले रंग के फूल भी झाँक रहे थे, जैसे प्रकृति ने मीनाकारी का काम किया हो! कुछ सफ़ेद फूल भी निकले थे वहाँ, वो अलग ही खूबसूरती ज़ाहिर कर रहे थे! पेड-पौधों ने माहौल को और खुशगवार बना दिया था! अमरुद, बेर और आंवले के पेड़ों के समरूप रूप ने जैसे प्रकृति का सलोनापन ओढ़ लिया था! बेलों ने क्या खूब यौवन धारण किया था, काबिल-ए-तारीफ़! उनके चटख हरे रंग ने मन मोह लिया था, पीले रंग के फूल जैसे स्वर्ग का सा रूप देने में लगे थे! सच में प्राकृतिक सौंदर्य वहाँ उमड़ के पड़ा था! शुष्क नाम की कोई जगह वहाँ नहीं दिखाई दे रही थी! हर तरफ हरियाली और हरियाली!
"आइये, इस तरफ" हरि साहब ने कहा और जैसे मै किसी सम्मोहन से जागा!
जी, चलिए" मैंने कहा,
ये एक संकरा सा रास्ता था! दोनों तरफ नागफनी ने विकराल रूप धारण कर रखा था, लेकिन उसके खिलते हुए लाल और पीले फूलों ने उसकी कर्कशता को भी हर लिया था! बहुत सुन्दर फूल थे, बड़े बड़े! अमरबेल आदि ने पेड़ों पर अपनी सत्ता कायम कर रखी थी! मकड़ियों ने भी अपने स्वर्ग को क्या खूब सजाया था अपने जालों से! ऊंचाई पर लगे बड़े बड़े जाले!
"यहाँ से आइये" हरि साहब ने कहा, और हम उनके पीछे पीछे हो लिए, हम अब एक बाग़ जैसी ज़मीन में प्रवेश कर गए, खेतों में लगे बैंगन और गोभी आदि बड़े लुभावने लग रहे थे!
तभी सामने तीन पक्के कमरे बने दिखाई दिए, उसके पीछे भी शायद कमरे बने थे, वहाँ मजदूरों की भैंस और बकरियां बंधी थीं, चारपाई भी पड़ी थीं, उनके बालक वहीँ खेल रहे थे, हमे देख ठिठक गए!
कय्यूम भाई ने एक चारपाई बिछायी और एक पेड़ के नीचे बिछा दी, हम बैठ गए उस पर, अपने लिए उन्होंने एक और चारपाई बिछा ली, वे भी बैठ गए, तभी हरि साहब ने आवाज़ दी और अपने मजदूर शंकर को बुलाया, पहले उसकी पत्नी बाहर आई और फिर वो समझ कर चली गयी शंकर को बुलाने, शंकर कहीं खेत में काम कर रहा था उस समय !

----------


## baba

"ये है जी ज़मीन" हरि साहब बोले,
"देख ली है, अभी जांच करूँगा यहाँ की" मैंने कहा,
कय्यूम भाई उठे और अन्दर से घड़े में से पानी ले आये, मैंने पानी के दो गिलास पिए और शर्मा जी ने एक, पानी भी बढ़िया और ठंडा था! उसी पनिया-ओझा के बताये हुए स्थान पर खोदे हुए कुँए का ही था!
तभी शंकर आ पहुंचा वहाँ, उसने नमस्ते की और अपने अंगोछे से अपना मुंह पोंछते हुए अपने हाथ धोये और फिर वहीँ एक खटोला बिछा कर बैठ गया!
हरि साहब ने दो चार बातें कीं उस से और फिर सीधे ही बिना वक़्त गँवाए काम की बात पर आ गए! अब शंकर मेरे सवालों का उत्तर देने को तैयार था!
"शंकर, जैसा मुझे हरि साहब ने बताया है वैसा कुछ देखा है आपने?" मैंने पूछा,
'हाँ जी, देखा है, मै क्या सभी ने देखा है यहाँ" वो बोला,
"अच्छा" मैंने कहा,
अब तक शंकर की पत्नी भी वहाँ आ बैठी, घूंघट किये हुए,
"क्या देखा है शंकर आपने?" मैंने पूछा,
"यहाँ अक्सर दो औरतें दिखाई देती हैं घूमते हुए" वो बोला,
"तुमने देखी हैं?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी, तीन बार" वो बोला,
"क्या उम्र होगी उनकी?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी पक्का पता नहीं, होगी ३०-३५ बरस" वो बोला,
"क्या पहन रखा है उन्होंने?" मैंने पूछा,
"कुछ नहीं" वो बोला,
"कुछ नहीं? मतलब नग्न?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी" वो बोला,
धमाका हुआ! मेरे दिमाग में हुआ धमाका! प्रेत यदि नग्न हो तो बलि कारण होता है उसका! और यहाँ बलि?

----------


## baba

"पास में से देखी थीं?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं जी, कोई पचास फीट की दूरी से देखा था" वो बोला,
"किस जगह?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी पीछे है वो जगह, वहाँ केले, पपीते के पेड़ हैं" वो बोला,
"अक्सर वहीँ दिखाई देती हैं?'' मैंने पूछा,
"जी दो बार वहीँ दिखाई दी थीं, और एक बार कुँए के पास, चक्कर लगा रही थीं कुँए के" वो बोला,
"अच्छा, बाल कैसे हैं उनके?" मैंने पूछा,
"काले" उसने कहा,
"नहीं, खुले हैं या बंधे हुए?" मैंने पूछा,
"खुले हुए, छाती तक" वो बोला,
खुले हुए! फिर से बलि का द्योतक!
"किसी को पुकारती हैं? कुछ कहती हैं?" मैंने पूछा 
"नहीं जी, चुप ही रहती हैं" वो बोला,
"अच्छा!" मैंने कहा,
"और गुरु जी, मेरी पत्नी ने भी कुछ देखा है यहाँ" वो बोला,
"क्या?" मैंने उत्सुकता से पूछा,
अब उसकी पत्नी की तरफ हमारी नज़रें गढ़ गयीं !

----------


## baba

"क्या देखा आपने?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी मैंने यहाँ एक आदमी को देखा था, पेड़ के नीचे बैठे हुए" उसने बताया,
"आदमी? कैसा था वो?" मैंने कुरेदा!
"होगा कोई पचास-साठ बरस का, सर पर साफ़ सा बाँधा था उसने" वो बोली,
"और?" मैंने पूछा,
"वो बैठा हुआ था, जैसे किसी का इंतज़ार कर रहा हो, बीच बीच में उठकर सामने कमर झुक कर देखता था, फिर बैठ जाता था" उसने बताया,
"फिर?" मैंने पूछा,
"मैंने सोचा यहीं आसपास का होगा, मै वहाँ तक गयी और जैसे ही मेरी नज़र उस से मिली वो गायब हो गया, मै डर के मारे चाखते हुए वापिस आ गयी यहाँ और सभी को बताया!" वो बोली,
"अच्छा! ये कब की बात होगी?" मैंने पूछा,
"करीब छह महीने हो गए" वो बोली,
"फिर कभी नज़र आया वो?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं, कभी नहीं" उसने कहा,
"हम्म" मैंने मुंह बंद रखते हुए ही कहा,
तभी वो उठी और चली गयी वहाँ से!

----------


## baba

"कुछ और? कोई विशेष बात?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी" वो बोला,
"क्या?" मैंने पूछा,
"यहाँ ऐसी चार पांच जगह हैं जहां पानी नहीं ठहरता, कितना ही पानी दे दो, लेकिन वहाँ दो घंटे के बाद ही पानी सूख जाता है, जैसे सारा पानी कोई सोख रहा है नीचे ही नीचे" उसने बताया,
"कहाँ है ऐसी जगह?" मैंने पूछा,
"आइये, दिखाता हूँ" वो कहते हुए उठा,
हम सभी उठ गए उसके साथ और उसके पीछे हो लिए, वो हमको थोड़ी दूर ले गया और हाथ के इशारे से बताया कि ये है वो जगह, उनमे से एक" उसने कहा,
उसका कहना सही था! वहाँ मिट्टी ऐसी थी जैसे कि रेत, एक दम सूखी रेत! बड़ी हैरत की बात थी! मैंने ऐसा पहले कभी नहीं देखा था! आज पहली बात देख रहा था! मेरे सामने ही उसने एक बाल्टी पानी वहाँ डाला, और कहा, "ये देखिये, यहाँ पानी नहीं रुकेगा, गीला भी नहीं होगा यहाँ कुछ देर के बाद"
मैंने आगे बढ़कर देखा, जहां पानी डाला गया था! जूते से खंगाला तो पानी मिट्टी पर था ही नहीं, हाँ गीलेपन के निशान ज़रूर थे वहाँ!
"और वो जगह कहाँ है जहां वो औरतें दिखाई दीं थीं?" मैंने पूछा,
"आइये, उस तरफ है" वो बोला, और हम उसके पीछे चले,
वो हमको एक जगह ले आया, यहाँ केले और पपीते के पेड़ लगे थे, जगह बहुत पावन सी लग रही थी! एक दम शांत! जैसे किसी मंदिर का प्रांगण!

----------


## baba

"यहाँ! यहाँ देखा था जी" शंकर ने वहाँ खड़े हो कर कहा,
मैंने गौर से देखा, सबकुछ सामान्य था वहाँ, कुछ भी अजीब नहीं! पेड़ों पर पपीते लदे थे पीछे अमरुद के पेड़ों से खुशबू आ रही थी उसके फूलों की! बेहद सुकून वाली जगह थी वो!
"दोनों बार यहीं दिखाई दीं थीं वो दोनों?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी" शंकर ने कहा,
तभी शंकर का लड़का आया वहाँ भाग भाग और शंकर से कुछ कहा, शंकर हमको लेकर फिर से अपनी कमरे पर आ गया, वहाँ दूध का प्रबन्ध कर दिया गया था, हमने दूध लिया, बहुत बढ़िया ताजा दूध था वो! हमने दो दो गिलास पी लिया, तबीयत प्रसन्न हो गयी!
फिर शंकर ने खाने की पूछी, तो खाने की हमने मना कर दी, पेट दूध पीकर भर गया था, रत्ती भर भी जगह शेष नहीं थी!
"आइये मै आपको वो पानी वाली जगह दिखा दूँ" शंकर ने कहा,
"चलिए" मैंने कहा, 
हम चल पड़े उसके पीछे, वहाँ पहुंचे और सच में, सच में वहाँ पानी का कोई नामोनिशान नहीं था! मैंने नीचे बैठकर, छू कर देखा, मिट्टी सूखे रेत के समान थी! कमाल की बात थी ये! अद्भुत! न कभी देखा था ऐसा और न सुना था! आज देख भी रहा था और अचंभित भी था! पानी जैसे भाप बनकर उड़ गया था! जैसे ज़मीन ने एक एक बूँद पानी की लील ली हो! हैरत-अंगेज़!

----------


## baba

"कमाल है!" मेरे मुंह से निकला!
"मैंने बताया था ना गुरु जी, ऐसी चार पांच जगह हैं यहाँ!" अब हरि साहब ने कहा! 
"हाँ, कमाल की बात है!" मैंने फिर से कहा,
"यहाँ ना जाने क्या चल रहा है, हम बड़े दुखी हैं गुरु जी" हरि साहब बोले,
"मै समझ सकता हूँ हरि साहब!" मैंने कहा,
"अब आप जांच कीजिये कि यहाँ ऐसा क्या है?" वे बोले, याचना के स्वर में,
"मै आज रात जांच आरम्भ करूँगा हरि साहब!" मैंने कहा,
"जी बहुत अच्छा" हरि साहब ने कहा,
"शंकर?" मैंने कहा,
"जी?" उसने चौंक कर कहा,
"वो पेड़ कहाँ है जहां आपकी पत्नी ने वो आदमी देखा था?" मैंने पूछा,
"आइये जी, उस तरफ!" मैंने कहा,
हम उसके पीछे चल पड़े!
"ये है जी वो पेड़" शंकर ने इशारा करके बताया,
ये पेड़ अमलतास का था, काफी बड़ा पेड़ था वो! 
मै वहीँ उसके नीचे खड़ा हो गया! कुछ महसूस करने की कोशिश की लेकिन सब सामान्य!
अब तो सिर्फ रात को ही जांच की जा सकती थी!
अतः, मै वहाँ से वापिस आ गया, हम वहाँ से वापिस चल दिए और हरि साहब के पास आ गए, उनके घर,
खाना लगा दिया गया, खाना खा लिया हमने और फिर कुछ देर आराम करने के लिए हम अपने कमरे में आ गए, लेट गए!

----------


## baba

"क्या लगा आपको गुरु जी?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"अभी तक तो कुछ नहीं लगा अजीब, सब सामान्य ही है" मैंने कहा,
"तो अब रात को करेंगे जांच?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ, आज रात को" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है गुरु जी" वे बोले,
और फिर हम दोनों ही सो गए, नींद की ख़ुमारी थी काफी, आँख लग गयी जल्दी ही!

----------


## baba

४ बज चले थे, जब हमारी आँख खुली, शर्मा जी और मै एक साथ ही उठ गए थे, बदन में ताजगी आ गयी थी! और अब मुझे इंतज़ार था तो रात घिरने का, मै आज रात जांचना चाहता था कि वहाँ दरअसल चल क्या रहा है? कौन है वो दो औरतें? कौन है वो इंतज़ार करता आदमी और क्या रहस्य है वहाँ कुछ जगह पानी के न ठहरने का! एक तो उत्सुकता और दूसरी रहस्य की गहराई, जैसे मै बंधता जा रहा था उनमे, जैसे मेरे ऊपर पड़ा कोई फंदा धीरे धीरे कसता चला जा रहा हो!
"शर्मा जी?'' मैंने कहा,
"जी हाँ?" वे बोले,
"आप बैग में से वही सामान निकाल लीजिये, जांच वाला" मैंने कहा,
"जी, अभी निकालता हूँ" वे बोले,
उन्होंने पास में रखा बैग खिसकाया और उसको खोला, फिर कुछ सामान निकाल लिया, इसमें कुछ तंत्राभूषण और विभिन्न प्रकार की सामग्रियां रखी थीं, मैंने शर्मा जी से मुख्य मुख्य सामग्री निकलवा ली और फिर बाकी का सामान बैग के अन्दर ही रखवा दिया,
"आज रात को हम जांच करेंगे वहाँ, हरि साहब से एक नमक की थैली और एक बड़ी टोर्च ज़रूर ले लेना, आवश्यकता पड़ेगी इसकी" मैंने कहा,
"जी मै कह के ले लूँगा उनसे" वे बोले,
"ठीक है शर्मा जी, देखते हैं कि क्या रहस्य है यहाँ" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ गुरु जी, आज पता चल जाएगा" वे बोले,
"हाँ, पता चल जाए तो इस समस्या का भी निवारण हो जाए, हरि साहब बेहद उदास हैं, कुंठाग्रस्त हो चले हैं अब इस ज़मीन की वजह से" मैंने कहा,
"सही कहा आपने, बेचारे पस्त हो गए हैं" वे बोले,

----------


## baba

तभी हरि साहब आ गए अन्दर!
"उठ गए गुरु जी?" उन्होंने कुर्सी पर रखे अखबार को हटाते हुए और बैठते हुए कहा,
"हाँ हरि साहब" शर्मा जी ने जवाब दे दिया,
"चाय मंगवा लूँ?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ, मंगवा लीजिये" मैंने कहा,
"जी, अभी कहता हूँ" वे बोले, उठे और दरवाज़े पर जाकर आवाज़ दे दी अपने रसोईघर की तरफ, और फिर अन्दर आ बैठे, कुर्सी पर,
अब शर्मा जी ने उनसे सामान के बारे में कह दिया, उन्होंने सामान के लिए तुरंत ही हाँ कर दी, अब हमारा काम एक तरह से फ़ारिग हो चला था, अब केवल जांच शेष थी, और उसके लिए हम तैयार थे, बस रात घिरने का इंतज़ार ही था!
थोड़ी देर में चाय आ गयी, हम चाय पीने लगे, हरि साहब गुना शहर के बारे में बातें करने लगे, कुछ इतिहास और कुछ राजनीति की बातें आदि, चाय समाप्त हुई तो मैंने और शर्मा जी ने बाहर घूमने की बात कही, उन्होंने भी साथ चलना ठीक समझा, आखिर ये निर्णय हुआ कि वापसी में हम क़य्यूम भाई के घर से होते हुए वापिस आ जायेंगे, हम बाहर निकल आये!
पुराने मकान, बड़े बड़े! इतिहास समेटे हुए! इतिहास के मूक गवाह! शहर जैसे अभी भी डेढ़ सौ वर्ष पीछे चल रहा था! पुराने खरंजे, ऐसे जैसे किसी विशेष प्रयोजन हेतु बिछाए गए हों! उनसे टकराते हुए जूते और जूतों की आवाज़, ऐसी कि जैसे घोडा बिदक गया हो कोई! पाँव पटक रहा हो अपने! एक पान की दुकान पर रुके हम और मैंने एक पान लिया, सादी पत्ती और गीली सुपारी का! ऊपर से थोडा सा और तम्बाकू डलवा लिया, पान खाया तो ज़र्दे की खुशबू उड़ चली! जैसे क़ैद से आज़ाद हो गयी हो! पान बेहद बढ़िया था! बनारसी पत्ता तो मिला नहीं, देसी पत्ते में ही बनवाया था! मजा ही मजा!

----------


## baba

खैर, बाज़ार से गुजरे, वही पुराना देहाती बाज़ार! वही दिल्ली के किनारी बाज़ार और आगरा के बाज़ार जैसा! शानदार!
हम चलते गए, चलते गए क्या घूमते गए, और फिर वापसी की राह पकड़ी! वापसी में क़य्यूम भाई के घर पहुंचे हम! क़य्यूम भाई घर पर ही मिले, हमे देख बड़े खुश हुए और बेहद सम्मान के साथ हमे अन्दर ले गए घर में! घर में चाय बनवाई गयी, हालांकि दूध के लिए पूछा था लेकिन दूध संभालने की जगह नहीं थी पेट में! मिठाई आदि खायी हमने! कुल मिलकर क़य्यूम भाई ने मजे से बाँध दिए! क़य्यूम भाई को भी रात के विषय में बता दिया हमने कि जांच करने जायेंगे और दस बजे का वक़्त सही रहेगा, उनको तैयार रहने को कहा तो उन्होंने हामी भर दी, अब रात में हम चारों फिर से उन्ही खेतों पर जाने वाले थे, जांच करने!
रात घिरी, दौर-ए-जाम शुरू हुआ, साथ में क़य्यूम भाई के घर से आया हुआ भोजन भी किया! लज़ीज़ भोजन था, देसी मुर्गा और पूरा देसी घी में बना हुआ! ज़ायका ऐसा कि इंसान अपनी ऊँगली ही चबा जाए! और फिर बजे दस!
'चलिए क़य्यूम भाई" मैंने कहा,
"जी चलिए" वे बोले,
वो उठे और गाड़ी लेने चले गए, यहाँ हरि साहब ने नमक की थैली और एक बड़ी टोर्च ले ली! मैंने अपने तंत्राभूषण धारण किये और शर्मा जी को भी धारण करवाए! कुछ एक मंत्र जागृत किये और फिर हम चल पड़े, गाड़ी आ गयी थी बाहर, हम गाड़ी में बैठे और चल दिए उसी ज़मीन के लिए जहां कुछ राज दफ़न थे! कुछ अनजाने राज!

----------


## baba

सवा दस बजे हम उसी ज़मीन के पास खड़े थे, वातावरण में भयावह शान्ति पसरी थी! कोने कोने में सन्नाटे के गुबार छाये थे! दूर कहीं कहीं सरकारी खम्भों पर लटके बल्ब जल रहे थे, अपने पूरे सामर्थ्य के पास, लेकिन कीट-पतंगों की मित्रतावश अपनी रौशनी खोने लगे थे, कोई तेज और कोई बिलकुल ही धूमिल!
टोर्च जलाई हरि साहब ने, सहसा एक जंगली बिल्ली हमारे सामने गुर्रा के चली गयी! शायद दो थीं या किसी शिकार के पीछे लगी थी वो! हम आगे बढ़ चले, रास्ता बनाते हुए हम उस ज़मीन के प्रवेश द्वार पर आ पहुंचे, कोई लोहे की कंटीली तारों वाली या ईंट की पक्की चारदीवारी नहीं थी वहाँ, बस जंगली पेड़-पौधों और नागफनी से ही एक दीवार सी बना दी गयी थी, यही थी वो चारदीवारी! ये बहुत दूर तलक चली गयी थी! हम अन्दर चले टोर्च की रौशनी के सहारे और फिर अन्दर आ गए, अन्दर अभी चूल्हा जल रहा था, शायद दूध उबल रहा था, हरि साहब ने शंकर को आवाज़ लगाई, शंकर अन्दर से आया भागा भागा, उसने आते ही चारपाई बिछाई और हम उस पर बैठ गए, मैंने तीन जगह निश्चित कर के रखी थीं, जहां मुझे जांच करनी थी, एक अमलतास के पेड़ के पास, एक केले-पपीते के पेड़ों के बीच और एक कुँए के पास, यहीं से कुछ सुराग मिलना था किसी दफ़न राज का!
"शर्मा जी, वो नमक की थैली ले लीजिये, और टोर्च भी" मैंने कहा,
उन्होंने टोर्च और वो नमक की थैली ले ली अपने हाथों में और हम वहाँ से हरि साहब और क़य्यूम भाई को बिठाकर चल दिए उन स्थानों के लिए!

----------


## baba

सबसे पहले मै उस अमलतास के पेड़ के पास पहुंचा, वहाँ उसका एक चक्कर लगाया और महा-भान मंत्र चलाया और कुछ चुटकी नमक वहाँ बिखेर दिया फिर पेड़ के इर्द गिर्द एक घेरा बना दिया, यहाँ का काम समाप्त होते ही मै कुँए की तरफ निकल पड़ा, कुँए के पास भी यही क्रिया दोहराई और फिर वहाँ से निकल कर केले-पपीते के पेड़ों के बीच आ गया, तभी कुछ चमगादड़ जैसे आपस में भिड़े और नीचे गिर गए, शर्मा जी ने उन पर प्रकाश डाला तो वे नीचे ही पड़े थे और अब रेंग कर एक दूसरे से विपरीत दिशा में जा रहे थे!
मैंने यहाँ भी वही क्रिया दोहराई और फिर महा-भान मंत्र चलाया! महा-भान मंत्र चलाते ही एक धुल का गुबार मेरे चेहरे से टकराया, जैसे किसी ने ज़मीन में लेटे हुए मेरी आँखों में धूल फेंक दी हो! शर्मा जी चौंक गए! उन्होंने मुझे फ़ौरन ही रुमाल दिया, मैंने रुमाल से अपना चेहरा और आँखें साफ़ कीं, लेकिन मिट्टी मेरी आँखों में पद चुकी थी और अब जलन हो रही थी, छोटे छोटे कंकड़ आँखों में किरकिरी बन चुभ रहे थे! मै हटा वहाँ से और फिर किसी तरह शंकर के पास आया, पानी मंगवाया और आँखें साफ़ कीं, साफ़ होते ही राहत हुई! नथुनों में भी मिट्टी भर गयी थी, वो भी साफ़ की!
मिट्टी किसने फेंकी?
यही प्रश्न अब मेरे दिमाग में कौंध रहा था! जैसे कोई पका हुआ फोड़ा फूटने को लालायित हो पूरी जलन के साथ!
शर्मा जी ने ये बात वहाँ सब को बता दी, वे भी चौंक पड़े! दिल धड़क उठे दोगुनी रफ़्तार से सभी के! कुछ न कुछ तो है वहाँ! पेड़ों के बीच!

----------


## baba

अब मैंने कलुष-मंत्र का ध्यान किया, और फिर संधान कर अपने और शर्मा जी के नेत्र पोषित कर लिए! और अब हम दोनों चल पड़े उन्ही पेड़ों के पास! हम वहाँ पहुंचे, अन्दर आये और उस स्थान को देखा! वहाँ एक गड्ढा हुआ पड़ा था, कोई चार फीट की परिमाप का! मै और शर्मा जी वहाँ बैठ गए उस गड्ढे के पास! उसमे रौशनी डाली, वहाँ केश पड़े थे! स्त्रियों के केश! मैंने शर्मा जी को और शर्मा जी ने मुझको देखा! ये कलुष मंत्र के प्रभाव से हुआ था, लेकिन कोई भान नहीं हो सका! कुछ समझ नहीं आ सका कि ये गड्ढा किसलिए और ये केश? क्या रहस्य?
तभी पीछे से आवाज़ आई! कर्कश आवाज़, किसी वृद्ध स्त्री की! जैसे कराह रही हो! हमने पलट के देखा! रौशनी मारी तो पीछे एक पेड़ के सहारे कोई छिपा हुआ दिखाई दिया! करीब दस बारह फीट दूर!
"कौन है वहाँ?" मैंने पुकारा,
कोई उत्तर नहीं!
"कौन है? सामने आओ?" मैंने फिर से कहा,
वो जस की तस!
मै उठा और उसकी तरफ चला, कोई चार फीट तक ही गया होऊंगा कि फिर से कराहने की आवाज़ आई, ये आवाज़ वहाँ से नहीं आई थी, ये मेरी बायीं तरफ से आई थी, मैंने रौशनी मारी, वहाँ कोई नहीं था!
मै फिर आगे बढ़ चला! शर्मा जी मेरे साथ ही थे!
मै आगे बढ़ा, उस पेड़ से करीब दो फीट दूर रुक गया, वहाँ जो कोई भी था उसका कद मुझसे ऊंचा था! मै उसके कंधे तक ही आ पा रहा था!
"कौन है?" मैंने कहा,
"कोई उत्तर नहीं!
मै भाग के उसके पास गया और उसका हाथ जैसे ही पकड़ा उसने मुझे उसी हाथ से धक्का दिया और मै पीछे गिर पड़ा! मेरी कमर पपीते के एक पेड़ से टकराई, शर्मा जी फ़ौरन मेरे पास आये और मुझे खड़ा किया, मै संयत हुआ और फिर सामने देखा, सामने कोई नहीं था! वहाँ जो कोई भी था वो जा चुका था!
ये क्या था? कोई चेतावनी? कोई बड़ा संकट? फिर क्या? अब दिमाग में बुलबुले फूटने लगे! प्रश्नों की रंग-बिरंगी, छोटी-बड़ी पतंगें उड़ने लगी मेरे मस्तिष्क के पटल में! मस्तिष्क के आकाश में!
ये सब क्या है???

----------


## baba

मै फिर से उसी पेड़ की तरफ बढ़ चला, उसके पीछे गया, लेकिन वहां कोई नहीं था! मैंने चारों ओर देखा, कोई भी नहीं! मैंने अब एक मुट्ठी नमक लिया और वहीँ ज़मीन पर एक मंत्र पढ़ते हुए फेंका! जैसे ज़मीन हिली! जूते में कसे मेरे पाँव और अधिक पकड़ के साथ स्थिर हो गए! वहाँ जो कुछ भी था, बेहद ताक़तवर और पुराना था!
"कौन है यहाँ?" मै चिल्लाया,
कोई हरक़त नहीं हुई!
"कौन है?" मैंने फिर से आवाज़ मारी!
लेकिन कोई उत्तर नहीं!
"सामने क्यों नहीं आते?" मैंने कहा,
कोई नहीं आया!
"क्या चाहते हो?" मैंने जोर से कहा,
और तभी एक कपडे की बनी काली गुड़िया आकाश में से ज़मीन पर गिरी, मेरे सम्मुख! मैंने गुड़िया उठाई, उसका पेट फूला था, अर्थात, उसका पेट उसके शरीर के अनुमाप में अत्यंत दीर्घ था, मैंने दोनों हाथों से उसका पेट दबाया, तभी मुझे लगा की मेरे हाथों में कुछ द्रव्य आ गया है, हाथ गीले हो गए थे, मैंने टोर्च की रौशनी में अपने हाथ दखे, ये रक्त था! मानव रक्त!
खेल अब खूनी हो चला था!
"सामने आओ मेरे?" मैंने कहा,
कुछ पल गहन शान्ति! केवल झींगुरों की ही आवाज़, मंझीरे जैसे डर गए थे!
"सामने क्यों नहीं आते?" मैंने कहा,
कोई नहीं आया!
"तो ऐसे नहीं मानोगे तुम?" मैंने अब क्रोध से कहा,
तभी गुड़िया में आग लग उठी! मैंने उसे नीचे फेंक दिया! वो धू धू कर जल उठी! और धीरे धीरे राख हो गयी!

----------


## baba

अब बताता हूँ मित्रगण! ये पल मेरे लिए अत्यंत भयानक था! जो अशरीरी आग पर नियंत्रण कर लेता है उसको हराना इतना आसान नहीं! और यही हुआ था यहाँ, यही देखा था मैंने!
यहाँ न भूत था और न कोई प्रेत अथवा चुडैल! यहाँ कोई और था! उसने अपनी सत्ता दिखा दी थी मुझे!
"मेरे समक्ष आओ" मैंने चिल्ला के कहा,
कोई नहीं आया!
अब मै वहीँ बैठ गया, आसन लगाया, और अपना एक नथुना कनिष्ठा ऊँगली से बंद कर मैंने महापाश-मंत्र पढ़ा! अभी आधा ही पढ़ा था कि मुझे सामने दो औरतें दिखाई दीं! वो वहीँ दूर खड़ी थीं करीब पंद्रह फीट दूर! नग्न, चेहरे पर क्रोध का भाव्लिये, हाथों में कटार लिए, केश उनके घुटनों तक थे, साक्षात मृत्युदेवी जैसी थीं वो! मैंने एक बात और गौर की, उनकी ग्रीवा से रक्त बह रहा था, वो रक्त उनके स्तनों से बहता हुआ भूमि पर गिरता जा रहा था और भूमि पर कोई निशान नहीं थे! भूमि पर गिरते ही लोप हो जाता था! मेरा महापाश-मंत्र पूर्ण हुआ, मै खड़ा हो गया!

----------


## baba

"कौन हो तुम दोनों?" मैंने पूछा,
कोई कुछ नहीं बोला उनमे से!
मैंने इशारे से शर्मा जी को अपने पास बुला लिया! वे दौड़ कर मेरे पास आ गए! उनको वहाँ देख उन औरतों ने अपनी कटार ऊपर उठा लीं!
"शर्मा जी, हिलना नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
वे समझ गए!
"कौन हो तुम दोनों?" मैंने पूछा,
और तब एक औरत ने कुछ कहा, मुझे समझ नहीं आया कि क्या कहा उसने, बस एक दो शब्द ही सुनाई दिए, 'त्वच' और 'कंठ', दोनों ही शब्द निरर्थक थे! कोई सामंजस्य नहीं था उनमे!
"कौन हो तुम?" मैंने अब धीरे से कहा,
कोई उत्तर नहीं!
बड़ी अजीब सी स्थिति थी!
मैंने कुछ निर्णय लिया और उनकी ओर बढ़ा, जैसे ही मै उनके सामने आया कोई दो फीट दूर, तो मैंने देखा कि, उनका सर और धड़ अलग अलग थे! धड़ गोरा और सर एकदम भक्क काला! दुर्गन्ध फूट रही थी उनमे से! बहते हुए रक्त की दुर्गन्ध ने मेरा मुंह कड़वा कर दिया!
"कौन हो तुम?" मैंने पूछा,
और तभी दोनों एक दूसरे को देखती हुई हंसीं और झप्प से लोप हो गयीं! मै अवाक सा खड़ा वहाँ रह गया! जैसे मेरे कांटे में फंसी मछली मेरे पास तक आते आते आज़ाद हो गयी हो!
दुर्गन्ध भी समाप्त हो गयी! परन्तु एक बात निश्चित हो गयी! यहाँ जो भी कुछ था वो इतना सामान्य नहीं था जिसका मैंने अंदाज़ा लगाया था! यहाँ तो खौफनाक शक्तियां थीं! लेकिन कौन था जो इनको नियंत्रित कर रहा था? यही दो? नहीं ये नहीं हो सकतीं! ये तो बलि-प्रयोग की महिलायें हैं! फिर एक और बात, शंकर ने इनको कैसे देखा था? मैंने तो रक्त-रंजित देखा! ये पूछना था मुझे शंकर से ही!
मै शर्मा जी को समझाते हुए, वापिस चल पड़ा शंकर की तरफ!

----------


## baba

हम सीधा शंकर के पास आये, वे सभी बड़ी बेसब्री से हमारा इंतज़ार कर रहे थे, चेहरे पर हवाइयां उडी हुईं थीं उनके!
"सब खैरियत तो है गुरु जी?" क़य्यूम भाई ने पूछा,
"हाँ सब खैरियत से है" मैंने कहा,
अब उन्हें चैन पड़ा!
"शंकर?" शर्मा जी ने कहा,
"जी?" वो हाथ जोड़कर खड़ा हो गया,
"तुमने जो दो औरतें देखीं थीं, वो रक्त-रंजित थीं क्या?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"नहीं जी, बिलकुल नहीं" उसने कहा,
अब मुझे जैसे झटके से लगने लगे!
"एक दम साफ़ थीं वो?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी, हाँ उन्होंने पेट पर शायद कोई भस्म या चन्दन सा मला हुआ था, पक्का नहीं कह सकता" शंकर ने कहा,
"कोई हथियार था उनके हाथ में?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"जी नहीं, कोई हथियार नहीं, केवल खाली हाथ थीं वो" उसने कहा,
यहाँ हरि साहब और क़य्यूम भी की साँसें रुक रुक कर आगे बढ़ रही थीं! आँखें ऐसे फटी थीं जैसे दम निकलने वाला ही हो! एक एक सवाल पर आँखें और चौड़ी हो जाती थीं उनकी!

----------


## baba

"क्या हुआ गुरु जी?" हरि साहब ने पूछा,
"कुछ नहीं" मैंने उलझे हुए भी सुलझा सा उत्तर दिया!
"आपको दिखाई दीं वो?" अब क़य्यूम ने पूछा,
"हाँ!" मैंने कहा,
अब तो जैसे दोनों को भय का भाला घुस गया छाती के आरपार!
"क्क्क्क्क.......क्य   ?" हरि साहब के मुंह से निकला!
"हाँ, उनका बसेरा यहीं है!" मैंने कहा,
"मैंने कहा था न गुरु जी? यहाँ बहुत बड़ी गड़बड़ है, आप बचाइये हमे" अब ये कहते ही घबराए वो, हाथ कांपने लगे उनके!
"आप न घबराइये हरि साहब, मै इसीलिए तो आया हूँ यहाँ" मैंने कहा,
"हम तो मर गए गुरु जी" वे गर्दन हिला के बोले,
"आप चिंता न कीजिये हरि साहब" मैंने कहा,
"गुरु जी, वहाँ उस पेड़ को देखें?" शर्मा जी ने याद दिलाया मुझे,
"हाँ! हाँ! अवश्य!" मैंने कहा,

----------


## baba

हम भागे वहाँ से, उस अमलतास पेड़ की तरफ! वहाँ पहुंचे, टोर्च की रौशनी डाली वहाँ, कोई नहीं था वहाँ! हम आगे गए! मैंने रुका, शर्मा जी को रोका, कुछ पल ठहरा और फिर मै अकेला ही आगे बढ़ा, पेड़ के नीचे कुछ भी नहीं था, कुछ भी नहीं! मैंने आसपास गौर से देखा, और देखने पर अचानक ही मुझे पेड़ से दूर, चारदीवारी के पास एक आदमी खड़ा दिखा, साफ़ा बांधे! मै वहीँ चल पड़ा! वो अचानक से नीचे बैठ गया, जैसे कोई कुत्ता छलांग मारने के लिए बैठता है, मै रुक गया तभी कि तभी, जस का तस! वो नीचे ही बैठा रहा, मै अब धीरे धीरे आगे बढ़ा! और फिर रुक गया!
"कौन है वहाँ?" मैंने पूछा,
कोई उत्तर नहीं आया!
"कौन हो तुम?" मैंने पूछा,
कोई उत्तर नहीं!
अब मै आगे बढ़ा तो वो उठकर खड़ा हो गया! लम्बा! कद्दावर और बेहद मजबूत! पहलवानी जिस्म! उसने बाजूओं पर गंडे-ताबीज़ बाँध रखे थे! गले में माल धारण कर राखी थी, कौन सी? ये नहीं पता चल रहा था! कद उसका सात या सवा सात फीट रहा होगा! उम्र कोई चालीस के आसपास!
"क्या नाम है तुम्हारा?" मैंने पूछा,
कोई उत्तर नहीं!
मै आगे बढ़ा!
"जहां है, वहीँ ठहर जा!" वो गर्रा के बोला!
भयानक स्वर उसका और लहजा कड़वा! रुक्ष! धमकाने वाला!
मै ठहर गया!

----------


## baba

"कौन हो तुम?" मैंने पूछा,
"क्या करेगा जानकार?" उसने जैसे ऐसा कह कर चुटकी सी ली!
"मै जानना चाहता हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"किसलिए?" उसने पूछा,
अब इसका उत्तर मेरे पास नहीं था!
"यहाँ प्रेतों का वास है" मैंने कहा,
वो हंसा! बहुत तेज! सच में बहुत तेज!
"मै चाहता हूँ कि तुम सब यहाँ से चले जाओ, अज ही!" मैंने कहा,
"अब वो गुस्सा हो गया! कूद के मेरे सामने आ खड़ा हुआ! मरे सर पर अपना भारी भरकम हाथ रखा! और मुझे हैरत! मेरे तंत्राभूषण भी नहीं रोक पाए उसे मुझे छूने से! ये कैसा भ्रम??
"ये भूमि हमारी है! पार्वती नदी तक, सारी भूमि हमारी है!" उसने मुझे दूर इशारा करके बताया!
"कैसी भूमि?" मैंने उसका हाथ अपने सर से नीचे किया और पूछा,
"ये भूमि" उसने अपने पैर से भूमि पर थाप मारते हुए कहा!
"कौन हो तुम?" मैंने पूछा,
"मेरा नाम खेचर है! ये मेरा ही स्थान है!" उसने कहा,
स्थान? यही सुना न मैंने??
''स्थान? कैसा स्थान?" मैंने पूछा,
"ये स्थान!" उसने फिर से इशारा करके मुझे वही भूमि दिखा दी!
मै हतप्रभ था!

----------


## baba

मै हतप्रभ था! हतप्रभ इसलिए कि मेरे सभी मंत्र और तंत्राभूषण, सभी शिथिल हो गए थे! खेचर के सामने शिथिल! दो ही कारण थे इसके, या तो खेचर स्वयंभू एवं स्वयं सिद्ध है अथवा उसको किसी महासिद्ध का सरंक्षण प्राप्त है! ये स्थान या तो परम सात्विक है या फिर प्रबल तामसिक! जो भी तत्व है यहाँ, वो अपने शीर्ष पर है! एक बार को तो मुझे भी आखेट होने का भय मार गया था, उसी खेचर के सामने जिसके सामने मै खड़ा था!
"सुना तूने?" अचानक से खेचर ने कहा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"ये मेरा स्थान है, अब तुम यहाँ से चले जाओ" उसने स्पष्ट शब्दों में अपनी मंशा ज़ाहिर कर दी!
"मै नहीं जाऊँगा खेचर!" मैंने भी डटकर कहा!
"मारा जाएगा! हा हा हा हा!" उसने ठहाका मार कर कहा!
"कौन मारेगा मुझे?" मैंने पूछा,
उसका ठहाका बंद हुआ उसी क्षण!
वो चुप!
मै चुप!
और फिर से मैंने अपना प्रश्न दोहराया!
"कौन मारेगा मुझे?" मैंने पूछा,
वो चुप!
और फिर मेरे देखते ही देखते वो झप्प से लोप हो गया!
मेरा प्रश्न अब बेमायनी हो गया था!
"खेचर?" मैंने पुकारा!
कोई उत्तर नहीं!
"खेचर?" मैंने फिर से पुकारा!
अबकी बार भी कोई उत्तर नहीं!
वो चला गया था!

----------


## baba

ब मै पलटा वहां से और शर्मा जी के पास आया, वे भी हतप्रभ खड़े थे! बड़ी ही अजीब स्थिति थी! अभी तक कोई ओर-छोर नहीं मिला था! धूल में लाठी भांज रहे थे हम!
"चला गया?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
और फिर मैंने उसी पेड़ को देखा जहां कुछ देर पहले खेचर आया था! वहाँ का माहौल इस वर्तमान में भूतकाल की गिरफ्त से आज़ाद हो चुका था! उसके पत्ते बयार से खड़खडाने लगे थे! वर्तमान-संधि हो चुकी थी!
"चलो, अब कुँए पर चलो" मैंने कहा,
"चलिए" वे बोले,
हम कुँए पर पहुंचे! कुँए में से भयानक शोर आ रहा था! जैसे बालक-बालिकाओं की पिटाई हो रही हो! उनका क्रंदन कानफोड़ू था! मैंने और शर्मा जी ने कुँए में झाँक कर देखा! वहाँ जो देखा उसको देखकर आँखें चौड़ी हो गयीं! साँसें बेलगाम हो गयीं! अन्दर लबालब सर कटे पड़े थे, बालक-बालिकाओं के! और सभी अपनी जिव्हा निकाल तड़प के स्वर में चिल्ला रहे थे! रक्त की धाराएं एक दूसरे पर टकरा रही थीं! हमसे कोई छह फीट दूर! अत्यन्त भयावह दृश्य था! मैंने गौर किया, कुछ सर दो टुकड़े थे बस हलके से एक झिल्ली से चिपके थे, वो चिल्ला तो नहीं रहे थे, हाँ, सर्प की भांति फुफकार रहे थे, अपने नथुनों से!
मैंने तभी ताम-मंत्र का संधान किया, और नीचे से मिट्टी उठाकर वो मिट्टी अभिमंत्रित की और कुँए में डाल दी, विस्फोट सा हुआ! और वहाँ की माया का नाश हुआ! अब कोई सर नहीं बचा था वहाँ, पानी में नीचे हलचल थी, मैंने टोर्च की रौशनी मारी पानी के ऊपर तो वहाँ पानी के ऊपर कुछ तैरता हुआ दिखाई दिया! मैंने ध्यान से देखा, ये वही दो औरतें थीं! कमर तक पानी में डूबी हुईं और अपना अपना सर अपने हाथों में लिए! एक बार को तो मै पीछे हट गया! बड़ा ही खौफनाक दृश्य था! उनके कटे सर एक दूसरे से वार्तालाप कर रहे थे! अजीब सी भाषा में! न डामरी, न कोई अन्य भाषा, ऐसे जैसे कोई अटके हुए से शब्द, कुछ कराह के शब्द जिसका केवल स्वर होता है और कोई व्यंजन नहीं!
"चलो यहाँ से" मैंने कहा,
शर्मा जी पीछे हट गए!
हम वापिस चल पड़े, शंकर के कमरे की तरफ, और तभी पीछे से मुझे किसी ने आवाज़ दी, मेरा नाम लेकर! मै चौंक पड़ा! ठहर गया! पीछे देखा, वो खेचर था!

----------


## baba

खेचर वहीँ खड़ा था! मै दौड़ के गया वहाँ! उसके चेहरे पर मुस्कराहट थी, कोई क्रोध नहीं अबकी बार!
"मेरी बात मानेगा?" उसने कहा,
"बोलो खेचर!" मैंने कहा!
"चला जा यहाँ से!" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"मुझे मालूम हो गया है तू क्यों आया है यहाँ!" उसने मुस्कुरा के कहा,
"मै नहीं जाऊँगा फिर भी!" मैंने कहा,
"सुन, हम ग्यारह हैं यहाँ, तू एक, क्या करेगा?" उसने मुझे कहा,
"मै जानता हूँ! लेकिन मै नहीं जाने वाला खेचर!" मैंने कहा,
"तुझे काट डालेगा!" वो गंभीर हो कर बोला,
"कौन?" मैंने पूछा,
"भेरू" उसने कहा,
"कौन भेरू?" मैंने कहा,
"मेरा बड़ा भाई" उसने कहा,
"अच्छा! कहाँ है भेरू?" मैंने पूछा,
"अपने वास में" उसने कहा,
'कहाँ है उसका वास?" मैंने पूछा,
"वहाँ, नदी से पहले" उसने इशारा करके कहा, 
मै अपना मुख पूरब में करके खड़ा था, उसने अपना सीधा हाथ उठाया, यानि मेरा बाएं हाथ, मै घूम कर देखा, मात्र अन्धकार के अलावा कुछ नहीं! अन्धकार! हाँ, मै था उस समय भौतिक अन्धकार में! वो नहीं! वो तो अन्धकार को लांघ चुका था! अन्धकार था मात्र मेरे लिए, शर्मा जी के लिए, रात थी मात्र मेरे और शर्मा जी के लिए, खेचर के लिए क्या दिन और क्या रात! सब बराबर! क्या उजाला और क्या अन्धकार! सब बराबर!

----------


## baba

"खेचर, मै कुछ पूछना चाहता हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"पूछ" उसने कहा,
"वो औरत कौन है?" मैंने पूछा,
मैंने पूछा और वो झप्प से लोप!
वो बताना नहीं चाहता था, या उसका 'समय' हो चुका था! किसी भी अशरीरी का समय होता है! वो अपने समय में लौट जाते हैं! यही हुआ था खेचर के साथ!
अब मुझे लौटना था! वापिस! सो, मै शर्मा जी को लेकर वापिस लौटा, रास्ते में कुआ आया, मै रुका और फिर टोर्च की रौशनी से नीचे देखा, पानी शांत था! वहां कोई नहीं था!
खेचर-लीला समाप्त हो चली थी अब! मैंने सभी मंत्र वापिस ले लिए! अब मेरे पास दो किरदार थे, वो औरतें और खेचर! बाकी सब माया थी! और हाँ, वो भेरू! भेरू ही था वो मुख्य जिसके सरंक्षण में ये लीला चल रही थी! लेकिन भेरू कहाँ था, कुछ नहीं पता था और अब, अब मुझे खोजी लगाने थे उसके पीछे! और ये कम आसान नहीं था! ये तो मुझे भी पता चल गया था! खेचर चाहता तो मेरा सर एक झटके में ही मेरे धड से अलग कर सकता था! परन्तु उसने नहीं किया! क्यों? यही क्यों मुझे उलझाए था अब! इसी क्यों में ही छिपी थी असली कहानी!

----------


## baba

"आइये शर्मा जी" मैंने कहा और हटा वहाँ से,
'जी, चलिए" वे बोले, वो भी उस समय से बाहर निकले!
हम चल पड़े वापिस!
वहीँ आ गए जहां क़य्यूम भाई और हरि साहब और शंकर टकटकी लगाए हमारी राह देख रहे थे!
"कुछ पता चला गुरु जी?" हरि साहब ने उत्कंठा से पूछा,
"हाँ, परन्तु मै स्वयं उलझा हुआ हूँ अभी तो!" मैंने हाथ धोते हुए कहा,
हाथ पोंछकर मै चारपाई पर बैठ गया, शंकर ने शर्मा जी के हाथ धुलवाने शुरू कर दिए,
"मामला क्या है?" क़य्यूम भाई ने पूछा,
"बेहद उलझा हुआ और भयानक मामला है क़य्यूम साहब" मैंने कहा,
"ओह...." उनके मुंह से निकला,
"आपका अर्थ कि काम नहीं हो पायेगा?" हरि साहब ने पूछा,
'ऐसा मैंने नहीं कहा, अभी थोड़ा समय लगेगा" मैंने कहा,
"जैसी आपकी आज्ञा गुरु जी" बड़े उदास मन से बोले हरि साहब!
"वैसे है क्या यहाँ?" क़य्यूम भाई ने पूछा,
"ये तो मुझे भी अभी तक ज्ञात नहीं!" मैंने बताया,
मेरे शब्द बे अटपटे से लगे उन्हें, या उनको मुझ से ऐसी किसी उत्तर की अपेक्षा नहीं थी!
"खेचर!" मैंने कहा,
"क..क्या?" कहते हुए हरी साहब उठ खड़े हुए!
"खेचर मिला मुझे यहाँ" मैंने कहा,
"हे ईश्वर!" वे बोले,
"क्या हुआ?" मैंने पूछा,
"गुरु जी, मरी पत्नी को सपना आया था, इसी नाम का जिक्र किया था उसने!" हरि साहब ने बताया!
कहानी में एक पेंच और घुस गया!

----------


## baba

"सपना?" मैंने पूछा, मुझे इस बारे में नहीं बताया गया था,
"जी गुरु जी" हरि साहब बोले,
"तब तो मुझे मिलना होगा आपकी धर्मपत्नी से हरि साहब" मैंने कहा,
"अवश्य" वे बोले,
मैंने घड़ी देखी, बारह चालीस हो चुके थे और अब मिलना संभव न था, अब मुलाक़ात कल ही हो सकती थी, सो मैंने उनको कल के लिए कह दिया और हम लोग फिर वहाँ से वापिस आ गए है साहब के घर!
खाना खा ही चुके थे, सो अब आराम करने के लिए मै और शर्मा जी लेटे हुए थे, तभी कुछ सवाल कौंधे मेरे मन में, मै उनका जोड़-तोड़ करता रहा, उधेड़बुन में लगा रहा! कभी कोई प्रश्न और कभी कोई प्रश्न!
मै करवटें बदल रहा था और तभी शर्मा जी बोले, "कहाँ खो गए गुरु जी?"
"कहीं नहीं शर्मा जी!" मैंने कहा और उठ बैठा, वे भी उठ गए!
"शर्मा जी, खेचर ने कहा कि वे ग्यारह हैं वहां, और हमको मिले कितने, स्वयं खेचर, एक, दो वो औरतें, तीन और एक वो जिसने मुझे धक्का दिया था, चार, बाकी के सात कहा हैं?"
"हाँ, बाकी के सात नहीं आये अभी" वे बोले,
"और एक ये भेरू, खेचर का बड़ा भाई!" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, इसी भेरू से सम्बंधित है यहाँ का सारा रहस्य!" वे बोले,
"हाँ, ये सही कहा आपने" मैंने भी समर्थन में सर हिलाया,
"खेचर ने कहा नदी के पास उसका स्थान है, अब यहाँ का भूगोल जानना बेहद ज़रूरी है, कौन सी नदी? पारवती नदी या उसकी कोई अन्य सहायक नदी?" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, इस से मदद अवश्य ही मिलेगी!" वे बोले,
"अब ये तो हरि साहब ही बताएँगे" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, कल पूछते हैं उन से" वे बोले,
"हाँ, पूछना ही पड़ेगा, वहाँ खेत पैर कभी भी कोई अनहोनी हो सकती है" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, मामला खतरनाक है वहाँ" वे बोले,
तभी वे उठे और गिलास में पानी भरा, मुझसे पूछा तो मैंने पानी लिया और पी लिया, नींद कहीं खो गयी थी, आज रात्रि मार्ग भटक गयी थी! हम बाट देखते रहे! लेट गए लेकिन फिर से सवालों का झुण्ड कीट-पतंगों के समान मस्तिष्क पर भनभनाता ही रहा! मध्य-रात्रि में नींद का आगमन हुआ, बड़ा उपकार हुआ! हम सो गए!

----------


## baba

सुबह उठे तो छह बज रहे थे, नित्य-कर्मों से फारिग हुए, नहाए धोये और आ बैठे बिस्तर पे!
तभी हरि साहब आ गए, नमस्कार आदि हुई, साथ में नौकर चाय-नाश्ता भी ले आया! हमने चाय-नाश्ता करना शुरू किया! जब निबट लिए तो हाथ भी धो लिए!
"हरि साहब?" मैंने कहा,
"जी गुरु जी?" वे चौंके!
''आपकी पत्नी कहाँ है?" मैंने पूछा,
"मंदिर गयी है, आने वाली ही होगी" वे बोले,
'अच्छा, आने दीजिये फिर" मैंने कहा,
अब कुछ देर चुप्पी हो गयी वहाँ!
"वैसे गुरु जी, कोई प्राण-संकट तो नहीं है?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"नहीं, मुझे ऐसा नहीं लगा" मैंने कहा, कहना पड़ा ऐसा!
और कुछ देर बाद उनकी पत्नी आ गयीं पूजा करके, हरि साहब उठे और उनको बुलाने के लिए चले गए, ले आये साथ में कुछ ही देर में, नमस्कार हुई, उन्होंने हमे प्रसाद भी दिया, हमने माथे से लगा, खा लिया प्रसाद!
अब हरि साहब ने अपनी पत्नी से वो सपना बताने को कहा, उन्होंने बताया और मै चौंकता चला गया!

----------


## baba

अब मैंने उनसे प्रश्न करने शुरू किये!
"आपने बताया, कि वो वहाँ ग्यारह हैं, ये आपको किसने बताया था?" मैंने पूछा,
"खेचर ने" वे बोलीं,
"अच्छा!" मैंने कहा,
"और आपने उस बाबा को देखा, जिसका वो स्थान है?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ, देखा था, बहुत डरावना है वो, गले में सांप लपेट कर रखा था उसने!" उन्होंने बताया,
"किसी ने कुछ कहा आपसे?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ एक औरत ने कहा था कुछ" वे बोलीं,
"क्या?" मैंने पूछा,
"पोते के लिए तरस जायेगी तू! ये बोली वो मुझसे!" ये बताया उन्होंने 
"अच्छा! उस औरत ने अपना कोई नाम बताया?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ, उसने अपना नाम भामा बताया था" वे बोलीं,
"ओह...भामा!" मैंने कहा,
"और कुछ?" मैंने पूछा,
"बाकी वही जो मैंने आपको बताया है" वे बोलीं,
"ठीक है, बस, जो मै जानना चाहता था जान लिया" मैंने कहा, वो उठीं और चली गयीं बाहर!
अब मै फंस गया इस जाल में!

----------


## baba

बड़ी ही विकट स्थिति थी! समझ की समझ से भी परे के बात हो गयी थी ये तो! सर खुजा खुजा कर मै सारा ताना-बाना बुन रहा था! परन्तु प्रश्नों का तरकश कुछ ऐसा था कि उसमे से बाण समाप्त ही नहीं हो पा रहे थे! अक्षय तरकश बन गया था! तभी मैंने हरि साहब से पूछा, "हरि साहब, क्या आपके खेतों के पास कोई नदी है?" 
"हाँ, है, एक बरसाती नदी है, ये पार्वती नदी में मिलती है आगे जाकर" उन्होंने बताया, 
"क्या वहाँ तक जाया जा सकता है?" मैंने पूछा,
"कहाँ तक?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"जहां वो बरसाती नदी है" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, जा सकते हैं, लेकिन आजकल पानी नहीं है उसमे" वे बोले,
"पानी का कोई काम नही है, मुझे केवल नदी देखनी है, आपके खेतों की तरफ वाली" मैंने कहा,
"कब चलना है?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"जब मर्जी चलिए, चाहें तो अभी चलिए" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है, मै क़य्यूम को कहता हूँ" वे बोले और क़य्यूम को लिवाने चले गए, हम वहीँ बैठ गए!
और फिर थोड़ी देर बाद क़य्यूम भाई आ गए वहाँ, नमस्कार हुई तो वे बोले, "चलिए गुरु जी"
"चलिए" मैंने कहा,
अब हम निकल पड़े वहाँ से उस बरसाती नदी को देखने के लिए, कोई सुराग मिलेगा अवश्य ही, ऐसा न जाने क्यों मन में लग रहा था!

----------


## baba

गाड़ी दौड़ पड़ी! मै खुश था! पथरीले रास्तों पर जैसे तैसे कुलांचें भरते हुए हम पहुँच ही गए वहाँ! बड़ा खूबसूरत दृश्य था वहाँ! बकरियां आदि और मवेशी चर रहे थे वहाँ! बड़ी बड़ी जंगली घास हवा के संग नृत्य कर रही थी बार बार एक ओर झुक कर! जंगली पक्षियों के स्वर गूँज रहे थे! होड़ सी लगी थी उनमे!
"ये है जी वो नदी" हरि साहब बोले,
मैंने आसपास देखा, चारों तरफ और मुझे वहाँ एक टूटा-फूटा सा ध्वस्त मंदिर दिखा, मै वहीँ चल पड़ा, जंगली वनस्पति ने खूब आसरा लिया था उसका! एक तरह से ढक सा गया था वो मंदिर, अब पता नहीं वो मंदिर ही था या को अन्य भग्नावशेष, ये उसके पास ही जाकर पता चल सकता था, मै उसी ओर चल पड़ा! सभी मेरे पीछे हो लिए! मै मंदिर तक पहुँच, अन्दर जाना नामुमकिन ही था! प्रवेश कहाँ से था कुछ पता नहीं चल रहा था, गुम्बद आदि टूटी हुई थी, खम्बे टूट कर शिलाखंड बन गए थे! स्थापत्य कला हिन्दू ही थी उसकी, निश्चित रूप से ये एक हिन्दू मंदिर ही था!
"कोई पुराना मंदिर लगता है" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ जी, हमतो बचपन से देखते आ रहे हैं इसको" हरि साहब ने कहा,
"कुछ जानते हैं इसके बारे में?" मैंने पूछा,
:नहीं गुरु जी, बस इतना कि ये मंदिर यहाँ पर बंजारों द्वारा बनवाया गया था, एस बाप-दादा से सुना हमने" वे बोले,

----------


## baba

तभी मुझे मंदिर के एक कोने में बाहर की तरह एक मोटा सा सांप दिखाई दिया, ये धुप सेंक रहा था शायद! मै उसकी ओर चल पड़ा! सभी चल पड़े उस तरफ! सांप को देखकर हरि साहब और क़य्यूम ठिठक के खड़े हो गए! मै और शर्मा जी आगे बढ़ चले! ये एक धामन सांप था! बेहद सीधा होता है ये सांप! काटता नहीं है, स्वभाव से बेहद आलसी और सुस्त होता है! रंग पीला था इसका!
"ज़हरीला सांप है जी ये?" हरि साहब ने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"जी हमको तो सभी सांप ज़हरीले ही लगते हैं!" वे बोले,
"ये नहीं है, काटता नहीं है, चाहो तो उठा लो इसको!" मैंने उस सांप के शरीर पर हाथ फिराते हुए कहा!
सांप जस का तस लेटा रहा, कोई प्रतिक्रिया नहीं की उसने!
"ये नहीं काटता!" मैंने कहा,
"कमाल है गुरु जी!" वे बोले,
मै उठ गया वहाँ से! सहसा मंदिर की याद आ गई!
अब मैंने उसका चक्कर लगाया, उसको बारीकी से देखा! अन्दर जाने का कोई रास्ता नहीं दिखाई दिया!
मै अब हटा वहाँ से! और हरी साहब और क़य्यूम को वहाँ से हटाकर वापिस गाड़ी में बैठने के लिए कह दिया, मै यहाँ कलुष-मंत्र का प्रयोग करना चाहता था! वे चले गए!
"आइये शर्मा जी" मैंने कहा,
अब मैंने कलुष-मंत्र पढ़ा और अपने व शर्मा जी के नेत्र पोषित किये! नेत्र खोले तो सामने का दृश्य स्पष्ट हो गया!
दूर वहाँ खेचर खड़ा था! हंसता हुआ! मै उसको देखता रहा, वो आया उर फिर मंदिर की एक दीवार में समा गया!
अब समझ में आया! भेरू का स्थान! खेचर का स्थान!
यही मंदिर! यही है वो स्थान!

----------


## baba

इसका अर्थ था कि ये था स्थान भेरू का! खेचर इसीलिए आया था यहाँ! उसने तो मेरा मार्ग प्रशस्त कर दिया था! अब सोचने वाली बात ये कि वो क्यों चाहता था कि मै यहाँ आऊं? भेरू के स्थान पर? जबकि वो चाहता तो मुझे अपने रास्ते से कब का हटा चुका होता! खेचर इसी मंदिर में समा गया था, यही स्थान था, हाँ यही स्थान!
"शर्मा जी?" मी कहा,
"जी?" वो आगे आते हुए बोले,
"आपने देखा?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी" वे बोले,
"यही स्थान है उस भेरू का?" मैंने ये भी पूछा,
"हाँ जी, यही लगता है" वे बोले,
"तो वो क्या चाहता है?" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं पता गुरु जी" वे बोले,
"सही कहा!" मैंने कहा,
अब मैंने कलुष-मंत्र वापिस किया!
"शर्मा जी, एक बात तो है, ये खेचर कुछ कहना चाहता है" मैंने कहा,
"कैसे?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"नदी का पता, ये मंदिर! है या नहीं?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी, ये तो है" वे बोले,
"अब हमारा काम पूर्ण हुआ यहाँ, चलो अब वापिस चलें, अब मै दिखाता हूँ इनको अपना माया-जाल!" मैंने कहा,
"माया-जाल?" वे विस्मित से होकर पूछ गए!
"हाँ! अब हमारी मुलाक़ात शीघ्र ही भेरू से होगी" मैंने कहा,
'अच्छा!" वे बोले,
"आप एक काम करो, हरि साहब से पूछो, यहाँ कोई शमशान है?" मैंने कहा,
"अभी पूछ लेता हूँ जी" वे बोले और वो चले गए, हरि साहब की ओर!
मै कुछ देर बाद पहुंचा वहाँ, उनकी बातें चल रही थीं!

----------


## baba

"गुरु जी, ये कहते हैं कि दो शमशान हैं यहाँ पर, एक शहर के पास और एक इसी नदी के किनारे, आपको कौन सा चाहिए?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"इसी नदी के किनारे वाला" मैंने कहा,
हरि साहब ने बता दिया, ये शमशान कोई चार किलोमीटर था वहाँ से!
'चलिए, एक नज़र मार लेते हैं" मैंने कहा,
और हम अब चल पड़े वहाँ से उसी शमशान की ओर!
वहाँ पहुंचे और मै वहाँ गाड़ी से उतरा! आसपास नज़र दौड़ाई, ये शमशान नहीं लगता था, कोई प्रबंध नहीं था वहाँ, हाँ वहाँ दो चिताएं अवश्य ही जल रही थीं!
मै उन चिताओं तक गया, ठंडी हो चुकीं राख को मैंने हाथ जोड़कर उठाया और एक पन्नी में भर लिया, पन्नी वहाँ बिखरी पड़ी थीं!
"चलिए, अब सीधे खेतों की तरफ चलें!" मैंने कहा,
"जी" हरि साहब बोले,
और हम चल दिए अब खेतों की तरफ!
मै सीधे ही खेतों पर पहुंचा, वहाँ अलग अलग स्थान पर पांच जगह मैंने वो भस्म ज़मीन में गाड़ दी, ये स्थान-कीलन था! जो अब ज़रूरी भी था! 
"शर्मा जी, आप इस बाल्टी पानी मंगवाइये" मैंने कहा,
"अभी लीजिये" उन्होंने कहा,
उन्होंने हरि साहब को, हरि साहब ने शंकर से कहा और शंकर वो बाल्टी ले आया! मैंने उसी स्थान पर, जहां पानी नहीं रुकता था, एक बाल्टी पानी डाला, और कमाल हुआ, स्थान-कीलन चक्रिका ने वहाँ का भेदन-चक्र पूर्ण किया और मिट्टी गीली हो गयी! पानी ठहर गया! ये देख सभी की आँखें चौड़ी हो गयीं!
"अब चलो यहाँ से" मैंने कहा,
"जी" हरि साहब ने कहा,
तभी मेरी नज़र एक जगह पड़ी, वहाँ दोनों औरतें खड़ी थीं! अपना सर हाथों में लिए!

----------


## baba

मै उनकी ओर चल पड़ा, शर्मा जी चलने लगे तो मैंने उनको रोक दिया, मै अकेला ही जाना चाहता था वहां, मैंने हाथ के इशारे से उनको रोक दिया और फिर वापिस शंकर के यहाँ भेज दिया, मै अब उन औरतों की तरफ बढ़ने लगा, वे दोनों औरतें मुड़ीं और आगे चलने लगीं, जैसे मुझे ही लेने आई हों! वो आगे चलती रहीं और मै उनके पीछे! मुझे जैसे सम्मोहन पाश में जकड़ लिया था उन्होंने, सच कह रहा हूँ, उस समय मै सारी सुध-बुध खो बैठा था! बस उनके पीछे पीछे पागल सा चले जा रहा था, और फिर वो कुआँ आया, कुँए में से जैसे पानी बाहर आ रहा था, बहता पानी मेरे जूतों से टकरा रहा था, मै जैसे किसी और की लोक में विचरण करने लगा था, प्रेतलोक में जैसे! कुआँ भी पार कर लिया और फॉर मैंने ज़मीन पर तड़पती हुई मछलियाँ देखीं! जैसे उनको पानी से निकाल कर बाहर छोड़ दिया गया हो! वो मुड-मुड कर उछल रही थीं, विभिन्न प्रकार की मछलियाँ! सभी बड़ी बड़ी! मै एकटक उनको देखता रहा! धप्प-धप्प की आवाज़ आ रही थी उन मछलियों की, जब वो नीचे गिरती थीं! बड़ा ही अजीब सा दृश्य था!
वे औरतें और आगे चलीं, ये उन खेतों का निर्जन स्थान था, वहाँ बड़े बड़े पत्थर पड़े थे, तभी वे एक बड़े से पत्थर के पीछे जाकर गायब हो गयीं, मै वहाँ उस पत्थर के सामने गया, और क्या देखा!! जो देखा अत्यंत भयानक था! वहाँ ७ सर पड़े थे, कटे हुए, धड भी थे उनके, पेट फटे हुए थे और सर उन आतों में उलझे हुए थे! मक्खियाँ भिनभिना रही थीं, उनकी भिनभिनाहट बहुत तीव्र और भयानक थीं, कुछ अन्य कीड़े भी लगे थे वहाँ! एक दूसरे पर चढ़े हुए! चार सर औरतों के थे और तीन सर पुरुषों के! सभी जीवित! एक एक करके सभी मेरा नाम पुकारे जा रहे थे! मै जैसे जड़ता से बाहर निकला! तभी एक औरत का धड़ खड़ा हुआ, जैसे नींद से जागा हो! सभी कटे सर चुप हो गए, केवल एक के अलावा, वो सर उसी धड़ का था!

----------


## baba

"कौन है तू?" उस सर ने कहा,
मैंने अपना नाम बता दिया!
"क्या करने आया है?" उसने पूछा,
मै चुप रहा!
''जल्दी बता!" उसने धमका के पूछा,
मैंने कारण बता दिया!
तभी सभी कटे सर अट्टहास कर उठे! और एक एक करके खड़े हो गए! चौकड़ी मार के बैठ गए, अपने हाथों से आंते हटायीं उन्होंने अपने अपने सर पर उलझी हुई! मेड की पिचकारियाँ छूट पड़ीं आँतों से, कुछ मेरे जूते से भी टकराई, मक्खियों का झुण्ड भाग उठा एक पल को!
"चल! भाग जा यहाँ से!' एक पुरुष के सर ने कहा,
"नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं मानेगा?" उसने धमकाया मुझे!
"नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
"सोच ले, दुबारा नहीं कहूँगा!" उसने चुटकी मार के कहा,
नहीं जाऊँगा" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है, तो अब देख!" उसने कहा,
तभी धूल का गुबार उठा और मेरे चेहरे से टकराया! धूल से सन गया मै! मैंने आँखें खोलीं, सब गायब! सब गायब! वहाँ केवल बड़े बड़े विषधर! फुफकारते विषधर! तभी वे आगे बढे और मुझे घेरे में डाल लिया, ले लिए! मेरी पिंडलियों पर उनकी फुफकार पड़ने लगी! गर्म और विष भरी!

----------


## baba

अब मैंने ताम-मंत्र का जाप किया! और नीचे झुक कर मिटटी उठायी और अभिमंत्रित कर उन सर्पों पर बिखेर दी! वे एक क्षण में श्वेत हुए और धुंध के सामान लोप! मायापाश था वो! वहाँ अब कोई कीड़ा नहीं, ना ही कोई मक्खी! सब लोप हो गया!
मैंने सामने देखा, सामने वही दोनों औरतें खड़ी थीं! मै दौड़ पड़ा उनकी तरफ! मै आ गया उनके पास! अब पहली बार उनके चेहरे पर शांत भाव आये और होठों पर मुस्कराहट!
"कौन हो तुम?" मैंने पूछा,
"भामा!" एक ने कहा,
"शामा" दूसरी ने कहा,
भामा और शामा!
"बहनें हो?" मैंने पूछा,
मैंने ऐसा इसलिए पूछा क्योंकि दोनों की शक्लें हू-ब-हू एक जैसी ही थीं!
"हाँ!" दोनों ने कहा,
अब कुछ बात बनी थी! वे बातचात करने को तैयार लगीं!

----------


## baba

"तुम क्यों आती हो यहाँ?" मैंने पूछा,
"भेरू बाबा आने वाला है" भामा बोली,
"आने वाला है?" मैंने आश्चर्य से कहा,
"हाँ, आने वाला है" वो बोली,
"कौन है ये भेरू बाबा?" मैंने पूछा,
"हमारा मरद" उसने कहा,
"मरद( मर्द)?" मैंने विस्मित हो कर कहा,
"हाँ" वो बोली,
'तो तुम्हे किसने बलि चढ़ाया?" मैंने पूछा,
"भेरू बाबा ने" वो बोली,
"भेरू बाबा ने बलि चढ़ाया? किसलिए?" मैंने पूछा,
"अपने गुरु के लिए" वो बोली,
"कौन गुरु?" मैंने पूछा,
"नौमना बाबा" उसने बताया,
नौमना बाबा! नौ मन वाला बाबा! भार की एक देसी इकाई है मन, अर्थात चालीस किलो, नौ से गुणा करो तो तीन सौ साठ किलो! इतना भारी-भरकम बाबा! नौमना बाबा! कैसा होगा वो बाबा! विकराल स्वरुप! साक्षात यमपाल! बड़ी हैरत हुई मुझे!

----------


## baba

"किसलिए चढ़ाया बलि?" मैंने पूछा,
"बाबा को प्रसन्न करने के लिए" अब शामा बोली,
"और तुम राजी थीं?" मैंने पूछा,
"प्रसन्नता से" वे बोलीं,
"अच्छा! तो नौमना बाबा कहाँ है?" मैंने पूछा,
"अपने वास में" वो बोली,
"और कहाँ है वास?" मैंने पूछा,
"नदी के पार" वे बोलीं, इशारा करके!
"वो मंदिर?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं, मंदिर के पास हमारा वास है, भेरू बाबा का वास" वे बोलीं,
उलझी हुई पहेली! मै भेरू को अंतिम लक्ष्य मान रहा था, लेकिन असल किरदार तो नदी के पार था! नौमना बाबा!

----------


## baba

"भेरू कहाँ है, तुमने बताया कि आने वाला है?" मैंने पूछा,
"नौमना बाबा के पास!" वो बोली,
"क्या करने?" मैंने पूछा,
"पूजा, पंचम-पूजा!" वो मुस्कुरा के बोली,
पंचम-पूजा! प्रबल तामसिक पूजा! महातामसिक कहना उचित होगा! इक्यावन बलियां! नौमना सच में ही सिद्ध होगा! अवश्य ही!
"कोठरा पूज लिया?(एक तामसिक पूजन एवं भाषा)" मैंने पूछा,
"तीज पर पूजा था" उसने कहा,
मैंने हिसाब लगाया, आश्विन की तीज गए नौ दिन बीते थे!
"अब क्या करेगा ये नौमना बाबा?'' मैंने पूछा,
"धाड़ प्रज्ज्वलित करेगा!" उसने बताया,
धाड़! अर्थात वर्ष भर के लिए शक्ति-संचार! कमाल की बात थी! आज धाड़ प्रज्ज्वलित नहीं की जाती, मैंने हिसाब पुनः लगाया, उनके हिसाब से वे चार सौ वर्ष पहले जीवित थे! भेरू, खेचर, शामा, भामा और वो नौमना!

----------


## baba

"अच्छा! मुझे उस जगह बाग़ में किसने धक्का दिया था?" मैंने पूछा,
"किरली ने" वो बोली,
"कौन किरली?" मैंने पूछा,
"खेचर की औरत" उसने बताया,
"किसलिए?" मैंने पूछा,
"उसका मंदिर है वहाँ" उसने बताया,
ओह! ये थी वजह! मै समझ गया!
इस से पहले मै कुछ और पूछता, वो झप्प से लोप हो गयीं!
मै लौटा वहाँ से, अब एक और स्थान पर जाना था! नौमना बाबा के स्थान पर!
मै तैयार था!

----------


## baba

मै वापिस आया, सीधे शर्मा जी और हरि साहब के पास, शर्मा जी वहाँ से उठ कर मुझे देख आगे आये, मैंने कहा, "इनसे बोलिए कि हमको आज फिर उसी स्थान पर जाना है जहां आज गए थे, पुराने मंदिर के पास, अब कि बार नदी पार करनी है" 
"अभी कह देता हूँ" वे बोले,
और फिर शर्मा जी ने सारी बात उनको बता दी, वे तैयार हो गए और हम सब गाड़ी में बैठ, चल पड़े वहां से, नौमना बाबा का स्थान देखने!
"कोई सुराग हाथ लगा है गुरु जी?" क़य्यूम भाई ने पूछा,
"हाँ, ये सुराग ही है" मैंने कहा,
गाड़ी सर्राटे से भागी जा रही थी नदी की तरफ!
"क्या मसला है गुरु जी?" हरि साहब बे पूछा,
"बेहद उलझा हुआ और खतरनाक मसला है हरी साहब, सही वक़्त पर मै आ गया, नहीं तो यहाँ कोई अनहोनी हो जाती" मैंने कहा,
"अरे बाप रे" उनके मुंह से निकला,
"सही वक़्त पर आ गया मै" मैंने कहा,
"आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद गुरु जी, ऐसे ही सर पर हाथ रखे रहें" वे बोले,
"अभी कहानी आरम्भ हुई है, अंत कहाँ है ये मुझे अब भी नहीं पता हरी साहब" मैंने कहा,
"अब आप है यहाँ, अब कोई चिंता नहीं" हरी साहब हाथ जोड़ कर बोले,
मै चुप रहा, कुछ नहीं बोला,

----------


## baba

हमको नदी के पार जाना था, अतः एक नया ही रास्ता लिया गया था, और किसी तरह करके हम वहाँ पहुँच गए, पथरीले रास्ते पर गाड़ी भागने लगी, भागने क्या, हिचकोले खाती हुई अपनी मजबूती का इम्तिहान देने लगी थी!
और हम वहाँ पहुँच गए जहां जाना था, यहाँ खंडहर थे, काफी विशाल क्षेत्र था, निर्जन, किसी समय में जगमग रहने वाला आज निर्जन पड़ा था, शहर से दूर, परित्यक्त, अब वहाँ इंसानों का बसेरा नहीं, कीड़े-मकौडों और साँपों आदि का स्वर्ग था ये अब! मैंने वो खंडहर देखे अपने किसी समय में भव्य होने के प्रमाण शेष बचे भग्नावशेषों से पता चल रहा था! मै आगे बढ़ा और अपने साथ शर्मा जी को लिया, बाकी उन दोनों को गाड़ी में ही बैठने को कह दिया, वे गाड़ी में बैठ गए!
"आइये" मैंने शर्मा जी से कहा,
"जी चलिए" वे बोले,
हम दोनों आगे बढ़ चले,
"तो ये है नौमना बाबा का स्थान!" मैंने कहा,
मै आगे चला, 
आगे दो काले सर्प-युगल प्रणय में सलिंप्त थे, मैंने हाथ जोड़े और अपना मार्ग बदल लिया, वे प्रणय में ही व्यस्त रहे, मै अपने दूसरे मार्ग पर प्रशस्त हो गया, आगे चलता रहा, शर्मा जी को हाथ के इशारे से आगे बुलाया, वे आगे आ गए!

----------


## baba

"यहाँ कुछ अजीब दिख रहा है?" मैंने पूछा,
"क्या अजीब?" उन्होंने आसपास देख कर कहा,
"यहाँ ये जो खंडहर हैं छोटे छोटे, ये आठ हैं, एक दूसरे से कराब पचास-पचास मीटर दूर, और हम अब मध्य भाग में हैं, सभी की दूरी यहाँ से लगभग समान है!" मैंने कहा,
"अरे हाँ!" वे बोले,
तभी मैंने शर्मा जी का कन्धा पकड़ते हुए एक तरफ खींच लिया, वहाँ से एक गोह गुजर रही थी, मुंह में एक पक्षी को लिए हुए!
"गोह" वे बोले,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, तो देखा ये स्थान?" मैंने अपनी बात वहीँ से आरम्भ की जहां छोड़ी थी!
"हाँ, लेकिन अजीब नहीं है इसमें कुछ?" वे बोले,
"अब देखो, अज से चार सौ वर्ष पहले ये बरसाती नदी भी यही होगी, या कहीं आसपास बहती होगी, उसमे बढ़ भी आती होगी, तो बाढ़ आने के खतरे से बचने के लिए यहाँ ये भवन निर्माण कैसे किया होगा?" मैंने पूछा,
"हां" वे बोले,
"तो इसका अर्थ ये हुआ कि हम किसी या तो उस समय की पहाड़ी या किसी ऊंचे टीले पर खड़े हैं आज वर्तमान में" मैंने बताया,
"हाँ, संभव है" वे बोले!

----------


## baba

अभी मै बात आगे बढाता कि मुझे वहाँ किसी की पदचाप सुनाई दी, तेज तेज क़दमों से कोई चहलकदमी कर रहा था! लेकिन दिख नहीं रहा था, मैंने तभी कलुष मंत्र का संधान कर अपने एवं शर्मा जी के नेत्र पोषित कर लिए! आँखें खोलीं तो सामने का दृश्य स्पष्ट हो गया! मैंने आगे पीछे देखा, कोई नहीं था, तभी शर्मा जी ने कुछ देखा और चुटकी मार कर मेरा ध्यान उस तरफ किया! मैंने वहीँ देखा, ये सीढियां थीं, और उस पर बीच में से चिरी एक औरत थी, वो कलेजे तक चिरी हुई थी, अङ्ग बाहर निकल कर झूल रहे थे, उसका आधा हिस्सा आगे और आधा हिस्सा पीछे ढुलक रहा था! उसके हाथ में एक थाल सा कोई बर्तन था, 
"भाग जाओ!" एक आवाज़ आई!
मैंने चारों तरफ से देखा, कोई नहीं था वहाँ, बस वही चिरी हुई औरत थी जो सीढ़ियों पर खड़ी थी! और वो बोल नहीं सकती थी!
"कौन है?" मैंने चिल्ला के पूछा,
"भाग जाओ यहाँ से" फिर आवाज़ आई,
"कौन है, सामने आओ?" मैंने भी चिल्ला के कहा,
तभी उस औरत ने थाल मेरी तरफ फेंका, थाल में सूखी हुई अस्थियाँ, और मछलियाँ पड़ी थीं!
"भाग जाओ!" फिर से आवाज़ आई!
लेकिन वहाँ कोई नहीं था, कोई नहीं आया!
वहाँ केवल हम तीन ही थे!
रहस्य के गुरुत्वाकर्षण से मेरे पाँव जैसे भूमि में समा गए थे!

----------


## baba

"चले जाओ" फिर से आवाज़ आई,
"जो भी है, सामने आये" मैंने कहा,
कुछ पल शांति!
"चले जाओ" फिर से आवाज़ आई, इस बार आवाज़ पीछे से आई थी, हम दोनों ने फ़ौरन ही पीछे मुड़कर देखा, वहाँ कोई नहीं था, एक जंगली पेड़ था वहाँ और कुछ बड़े बड़े पत्थर, और कुछ भी नहीं, और कुछ था भी तो कलुष-मंत्र की जद में नहीं था वो!
अब मैंने सामने देखा, चिरे हुए सर वाली औरत भी गायब थी और वो थाल और सूखी हुई अस्थियाँ और मछलियाँ भी!
"यहाँ एक गंभीर खेल खेला जा रहा है शर्मा जी!" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ गुरु जी" उन्होंने कहा,
"कोई हमे यहाँ से भगा देना चाहता है, लेकिन मै नहीं हटने वाला!" मैंने कहा,
"कौन है यहाँ?" अब शर्मा जी ने आवाज़ लगाई,
मैंने आसपास एख, कोई नहीं था वहाँ!
सहसा, हवा में से एक पाँव गिरा, एक कटा हुआ पाँव, पाँव में पायजेब थी, अतः ये पाँव किसी स्त्री का था, घुटने से नीचे तक कटा हुआ! बिलकुल मेरे सामने! मै और शर्मा जी पीछे हट गए!

----------


## baba

तभी एक और पाँव गिरा, ये दूसरा पाँव था, उसी स्त्री का, पायजेब पहले, दोनों पाँव एक दूसरे से साथ सट गए थे!
"भाग जाओ यहाँ से!" अबकी बार एक औरत का स्वर सुनाई दिया!
"मै नहीं जाऊँगा, मै नहीं डरता, सामने आओ मेरे, सम्मुख बात करो मुझसे!" मैंने अब ज़िद में आकर कहा,
दोनों कटे पाँव गायब हुए उसी क्षण और मेरे समाख एक नग्न स्त्री प्रकट हो गयी, उसके शरीर पैर न कोई आभूषण था, नो कोई रक्त के निशान बस उसकी छाती पर ऊपर गले से नीचे एक गोदना था, ये गोदना ऐसा था जैसे किसी का परिचय लिखा गया हो, वो स्त्री बहुत सुंदर और शांत थी, मुझे भी भय नहीं लगा उस से! ना जाने क्यों!

----------


## baba

"कौन हो तुम?" मैंने पूछा,
"भाभरा" उसने मंद स्वर में कहा,
"कौन भाभरा?" मैंने पूछा,
"खेचरी" उसने कहा,
अब मै समझ गया, खेचर की औरत! उसकी पत्नी!
मैंने उसको ऊपर से नीचे तक देखा!
लम्बा-चौड़ा बदन, बलिष्ठ एवं गौर-वर्ण, अत्यंत रूपवान! उसकी भुजाएं मेरी भुजाओं से भी अधिक मोटी और बलशाली थीं!
"जाओ, चले जाओ यहाँ से" उसने कहा,
"क्यों?" मैंने पूछा,
"भेरू बाबा आने वाला है" उसने बताया,
"तो?" मैंने पूछा,
"वो काट देगा तुमको" वो बोली,
"क्यों काटेगा?" मैंने पूछा,
"उसको अन्य कोई सहन नहीं यहाँ, उसके स्थान पर" उसने कहा,
"अच्छा!" मैंने कहा,
"मुझे जानती हो?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ" उसने कहा,
"कौन हूँ मै?" मैंने पूछा,
उसने मेरे सब आगा-पीछा बता दिया!
"मै कहीं नहीं जाऊँगा" मैंने कहा,
"व्यर्थ में हलाक़ कर दिए जाओगे" वो बोली,
"देखते हैं" मैंने कहा,
"मान जाओ, चले जाओ" उसने कहा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
उसने में आँखों में देखा, जैसे कोई दया का भाव हो उसकी आँखों में, मै जान रहा था परन्तु मै जानना नहीं चाहता था! मुझे भेरू से मिलना था!
मेरे देखते ही देखते भाभरा लोप हो गयी!
"भाभरा!" मैंने कहा,
अब मै आगे बढ़ा, उन्ही सीढ़ियों पर, सीढ़ी पर जैसे ही आया मुझे चावल उबलने की गंध आई, बेहद तेज, जैसे बड़ी मात्र में चावल उबाले जा रहे हों!
मै आगे बढ़ गया!

----------


## baba

लगता था जैसे किसी विशेष आयोजन हेतु चावल उबाले जा रहे हों! किसी महाभोज की तैय्यारियाँ चल रही हों! ये गंध मुझे ही नहीं, शर्मा जी को भी आई थी, तीक्ष्ण गंध थी बहुत! नथुनों के पार होते हुए अन्तःग्रीवा पर अपना स्वाद छोड़ते हुए! मै उन सीढ़ियों से ऊपर की तरफ चला, ये एक बड़ा सा शिलाखंड था, जो अब टूटा हुआ पड़ा था, तभी मुझे वहाँ किसी के खिलखिलाने की आवाजें आयीं! जैसे कई बालक किसी के पीछे शोर मचाते हुए घूम रहे हों और वो उनको समझा रहा हो! जैसे बालकों ने उसको उपहास का पात्र मान लिया हो! फिर अचानक से आवाज़ बंद हो गयी! वहाँ फिर से सन्नाटे की जो काई फटी थी, फिर से एक हो गयी! मै उस शिलाखंड से नीचे उतरा, और मेरे सामने खड़ा था खेचर!
मै ठिठक के खड़ा हो गया!

----------


## baba

"अब जा यहाँ से" खेचर ने कहा,
"क्यों खेचर?" मैंने पूछा,
"बस, बहुत हुआ" वो गुस्से में बोला,
"क्यों? तू ही तो लाया था मुझे यहाँ?" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं, अब जा यहाँ से" उसने कहा,
"नहीं तो?" मैंने पूछा,
"जान से जाएगा" वो बोला,
"भेरू मारेगा मुझे?" मैंने पूछा,
"फूंक देगा तुझे" वो बोला,
"आने दो उसको फिर!" मैंने कहा,
"तू नहीं मानेगा?" उसने अब धमकाया मुझे!
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"तेरे भले के लिए कह रहा हूँ" उसने कहा,
"कोई आवश्यकता ही नहीं" मैंने कहा,
खेचर लोप हुआ! और मै अब सन्न! सन्न इसलिए की न जाने अब क्या हो आगे? कौन आये? भेरू अथवा नौमना बाबा!

----------


## baba

मैंने अब त्वरित निर्णय लिया, गुरु-वन्दना कर मैंने महा-वपुरूप मंत्र का जाप किया! और फिर उस से अपने को और शर्मा भी को सशक्त किया! शक्ति-संचार हुआ, रोम-रोम खड़ा हो गया! और हम अब एक अभेद्य-ढाल में सुरक्षित हो गए! 
मै वहाँ से आगे आया, कुछ दूर गया, तभी मेरे कंधे पर जैसे किसी ने हाथ रखा, ये वही औरत थी, भाभरा! उसने हाथ नहीं रखा था, बल्कि अपने केशों का बंधा हुआ चुटीला टकराया था मुझसे! उसने अपना हाथ आगे उठाया और बढाते हुए मेरी ओर किया, मैंने अपना हाथ आगे बाधा दिया और उसने अपने हाथ से मेरे हाथ में कुछ दे दिया, मैंने खोल का देखा, ये एक गंडा था, सोने से बना हुआ, काले रंग के धागे से गुंथा हुआ, मैंने सामने देखा, भाभरा नहीं थी वहाँ! वो जा चुकी थी! 
हाँ वो गंडा है आज तक मेरे पास, मै आपको उसकी तस्वीर दिखाता हूँ--

----------


## baba

मैंने अब त्वरित निर्णय लिया, गुरु-वन्दना कर मैंने महा-वपुरूप मंत्र का जाप किया! और फिर उस से अपने को और शर्मा भी को सशक्त किया! शक्ति-संचार हुआ, रोम-रोम खड़ा हो गया! और हम अब एक अभेद्य-ढाल में सुरक्षित हो गए! 
मै वहाँ से आगे आया, कुछ दूर गया, तभी मेरे कंधे पर जैसे किसी ने हाथ रखा, ये वही औरत थी, भाभरा! उसने हाथ नहीं रखा था, बल्कि अपने केशों का बंधा हुआ चुटीला टकराया था मुझसे! उसने अपना हाथ आगे उठाया और बढाते हुए मेरी ओर किया, मैंने अपना हाथ आगे बाधा दिया और उसने अपने हाथ से मेरे हाथ में कुछ दे दिया, मैंने खोल का देखा, ये एक गंडा था, सोने से बना हुआ, काले रंग के धागे से गुंथा हुआ, मैंने सामने देखा, भाभरा नहीं थी वहाँ! वो जा चुकी थी! 
हाँ वो गंडा है आज तक मेरे पास, मै आपको उसकी तस्वीर दिखाता हूँ--

----------


## baba

हम घर पहुंचे, मैं सीधे ही स्नान करने चला गया, और फिर शर्मा जी भी स्नान करने चले गये, वे आये और मैंने फिर अपना बैग खोला, बैग में से अब सभी आवश्यक वस्तुएं बाहर निकालीं, और एक छोटे बैग में भर दीं, आज संध्या-समय इनमे शक्ति जागृत करनी थी, ये परम आवश्यक ही थी, ये ऐसे ही है किस जैसे किसी बन्दूक या राइफल को साफ़ करना!
अब हरि साहब से मैंने अधिक बातें नहीं कीं, उन्होंने भोजन के बारे में पूछा तो हमने हामी भरी और भोजन लगवा दिया गया, किसी प्रकार से भोजन हलक के नीचे उतारा और फिर हम विश्राम करने चले गये! दरवाज़ा भेड़ दिया था, और मै अब लेट गया, शर्मा जी कुर्सी पर बैठे आज का अखबार खंगालने लगे! अखबार अब एक ओर रख उन्होंने और मुझसे पूछा, "गुरु जी?"
"बोलो?" मैंने कहा,
"सोये तो नहीं?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"नहीं तो" मैंने कहा,
"मुझे कुछ समझाइये" वे बोले,
"पूछिए" मैंने कहा,
"भामा और शामा, ये पत्नियां हैं भेरू की" वे बोले,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"तो भेरू ने उनको बलि चढ़ाया बाबा नौमना के लिए" वे बोलते गए,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"किस कारण से?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"स्पष्ट है, बाबा नौमना को प्रसन्न करने के लिए!" मैंने बताया,
"प्रसन्न किसलिए?" उन्होंने पूछा,
'शक्ति प्राप्त कने हेतु" मैंने कहा,
"अच्छा, तो भामा और शामा ही क्यूँ?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"अर्थात?" मै अब उठ खड़ा हुआ!
"कोई और भी हो सकता था उनके स्थान पर?" उन्होंने शंका का डंका बजा दिया!
"हाँ, हो सकता है ऐसा. परन्तु उन्होंने स्वयं बताया था कि नौमना बाबा को प्रसन्न करने के लिए" मैंने कहा,
"अच्छा, तो फिर ये खेचर? और उसकी पत्नी भाभरा?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"ह्म्म्म! ये तो बलि नहीं चढ़े!" मैंने कहा,
"इनका क्या हुआ?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ, ये तो नहीं पता चला अभी" मैंने कहा,
"जहां तक ये सवाल है,वहाँ तक उसका जवाब भी उलझा हुआ है गुरु जी" वे बोले,
"कैसे?" मैंने पूछा,
"देखा जाए तो खेचर और भाभरा ने अभी तक हमारी मदद ही कि है, वो गंडा भी भाभरा ने आपको दे दिया, है या नहीं?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ, निःसंदेह!" मैंने कहा,
"ये मदद किसलिए?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"शायद मुक्ति के लिए?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ, संभव है ये, लेकिन मैंने सोचा, किसी प्रतिकार के लिए" वे बोल गए,
मुझे जैसे विद्युत् का झटका लगा!
"प्रतिकार? कैसा प्रतिकार?" मैंने पूछा,
"मदद? कैसी मदद?" वे बोले,
धम्म! जैसे में मुंह के बल गिरा ज़मीन पर!
बात में दम था! अवश्य ही ये भी एक गूढ़ रहस्य ही था! मदद! कैसी मदद??
"आपको क्या लगता है?" मैंने पूछा,
"अभी कुछ और परतें शेष हैं" वे बोले,
"यक़ीनन!" मैंने कहा,
और सच में, अभी भी कई परतें थीं वहाँ खोलने के लिए!

----------


## baba

सच कहा था शर्मा जी ने, परतें तो बहुत थीं इस मामले में! और न जाने कितने परतें बाकी थीं खुलने में!
"चलिए शर्मा जी, अब ये भी जानते हैं की भेरू बाबा कब आ रहा है!" मैंने कहा,
"ये कौन बताएगा?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"खेचर या भामा और शामा, कोई भी इन में से!" मैंने कहा,
"अर्थात आज रात फिर से खेत पर जाना होगा" वे बोले,
"हाँ, जाना तो होगा ही" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है, अब इस कहानी का रहस्योद्घाटन कर दीजिये गुरु जी!" वे बोले,
"आज यही प्रयास करूँगा" मैंने कहा,
उसके बाद हम लेट गए, थकावट हो चली थी सो थोड़ी देर के विश्राम के लिए आँखें बंद कीं और फिर कुछ ही देर में सो गए हम!

----------


## baba

जब नींद टूटी तो शाम के छह बजे थे, नौकर ने दरवाज़ा खटखटाया था, वो चाय ले आया था, साथ में हरि साहब भी थे, नौकर ने चाय टेबल पर रखी और हमने एक एक कप उठा लिया, चुस्की लेते हुए, नींद की खुमारी तोड़ते रहे! 
अब शर्मा जी ने हरि साहब से कह दिया की क़य्यूम भाई से कह दीजिये की रात में खेतों पर जाना है हमको, आज एक क्रिया भी करनी है वहाँ, सो सामान भी मंगवाना है कुछ, शर्मा जी ने सामान लिखवा दिया, इसमें मांस, शराब आदि सामग्रियां थीं, आज मुझे वहाँ क्रिया करनी पड़ सकती थीं, आज भेरू को जगाना था!
और इस तरह से रात दस बजे का वक़्त मुक़र्रर हो गया! हरि साहब वो परचा लेकर बाहर चले गए और मै और शर्मा जी टहलने के लिए अपने अपने जूते पहन, बाहर निकल गए! 
हम करीब आधे-पौने घंटे टहले होंगे तभी फ़ोन आया हरि साहब का, शर्मा जी ने फ़ोन उठाया, शर्मा जी को हरि साहब ने बताया कि वे लोग घर आ चुके हैं और अब हम भी वहाँ पहुँच जाएँ, हम अब वापिस हो लिए थे, घर आये तो सामान का प्रबंध हो गया था!

----------


## baba

अब मुझे अपनी सामग्री और सामान व्यवस्थित करना था, मैंने अपना त्रिशूल और कपाल-कटोरा उसी छोटे बैग में रख लिया, और कुछ और भी तांत्रिक-वस्तुएं थीं जो मैंने रख ली थीं!
धीरे धीरे घंटे गुजरे आ बजे दस! सब वहीँ बैठे थे सो हम एक दम से उठे और सीधा गाड़ी में जा बैठे, गाड़ी दौड़ पड़ी खेतों की तरफ!
हम खेत पहुँच गए, मैंने सामान उठाया और शंकर के कोठरे पर सामान रख दिया, वहाँ से एक बड़ी टोर्च ली और मै वहाँ से उन सभी को बिठा कर शर्मा जी को साथ लेकर एक अलग ही स्थान पर चला गया, हाँ बुहारी ले ली थी मैंने शंकर से, मैंने एक पेड़ के नीचे एक जगह बुहारी लगाई, जगह साफ़ की, और फिर अपना बैग रख दिया, एक एक करके मैंने सारा सामान वहाँ रख दिया तरतीब से! अपने शरीर पर भस्म मली, शर्मा जी के माथे और छाती पर भस्म-लेप लगा दिया! ये प्रश्न-क्रिया थी, अतः मैंने शर्मा जी को अपने साथ बिठा लिया था!
अब मैंने अलखदान निकाला, और उसको अपने सामने रख दिया, उसमे सामग्री डाली और फिर अग्नि उसके मुख पर विराजमान कर दी! अलख-घोष किया और अलख चटाख-पटाख की आवाज़ के साथ जोर पकडती चली गयी! एक थाल में मांस और मदिरा रख ली, कुछ गैंदे के फूल भी रख दिए वहाँ और अब दो कपाल-कटोरे निकाले! एक शर्मा जी को दिया और एक मैंने स्वयं लिया, उनमे मदिरा परोसी और सबसे पहले अलखभोग दिया! एक अट्टहास किया! त्रिशूल बाएं भूमि में गाड़ दिया और औघड़-कलाप आरम्भ हो गया वहाँ! कपाल-कटोरे से मै और शर्मा जी मदिरा के घूँट हलक से नीचे उतारते चले गए! साथ ही साथ कलेजी के कच्चे टुकड़े चबाते चले गए!

----------


## baba

मैंने अब कलुष-मंत्र का संधान किया और अपने एवं शर्मा जी के नेत्र पोषित किये! दृश्य स्पष्ट हुआ सामने का! मैंने कलेजी का एक टुकड़ा निकाला और कछ खाया, और फिर हाथ में निकाल लिया, एक मंत्र पढ़ते हुए पुनः लील गया उसको! इस से वो मंत्र मेरे अन्दर समाहित हो गया! मेरे शरीर और मस्तिष्क में एकाग्रचित होने का भाव उत्पन्न हो गया! अब मात्र लक्ष्य और केवल लक्ष्य!
मै औघड़ी मुद्रा में खड़ा हुआ! त्रिशूल लिया और भेरू बाबा का आह्वान किया!
"आओ भेरू!" मैंने कहा,
नृत्य-मुद्रा में आया!
"आओ भेरू!" मैंने फिर से कहा,
कोई नहीं आया!
"आ भेरू?" मैं गर्राया!
कोई नही आया!
अभी मै उसको पुकारता कि वहाँ एक औघड़ सा प्रकट हुआ, गले में नेत्र-बिम्बों की माला पहने! बिम्ब-माल! बंगाल का अभेद्य तंत्र! कामरूप का सुदर्शन!

----------


## baba

"कौन है तू?" वो दहाड़ा!
"जा! भेरू को बुला!" मैंने कहा,
"उत्तर दे, कौन है तू?" उसने कहा,
"जा, भेज उसे!" मै भी गरजा!
"क्यों मरने चला आया है यहाँ?" उसने हाथ के इशारे से कहा, उसके हाथ से कुछ रक्त की बूँदें छिटक कर मेरी ओर आई, मेरे मुख पर पड़ीं!
"सुन! जा, भेज भेरू को!" मैंने कहा,
उसने मुझे अपशब्द कहे! मै यही चाहता था, उसको भड़काना! वो भड़क गया था!
"तू जानता है मै कौन हूँ?" उसने छाती पर हाथ मारते हुए कहा,
"मै नहीं जानना चाहता, जा भेज अपने बाप भेरू को!" मैंने कहा,
"खामोश!" वो चिल्लाया!
"जा, अब निकल यहाँ से, बुला भेरू को!" मैंने कहा, धिक्कारा उसे!
"बस! बहुत हुआ! तूने शाकुण्ड को ललकारा है! टुकड़े कर दूंगा तेरे!" उसने कहा,
शाकुण्ड! तो ये शाकुण्ड औघड़ है!
तभी मेरे चारों ओर अग्नि-चक्रिका प्रकट हुई, उसका बंध धीरे धीरे कम होता जा रहा था, मैंने फ़ौरन ही ताम-मंत्र का जाप कर उसको जागृत किया, अग्नि-चक्रिका मुझे छुते ही लोप हो गयी! ये देख शाकुण्ड की भृकुटियाँ तन गयीं! जैसे किसी दुर्दांत क्रोधित सर्प ने किसी पर वार किया हो और वार खाली चला जाए!

----------


## baba

अब मैंने अट्टहास लगाया!
शाकुण्ड ने मायाधारी, सर्प, कीड़े-मकौड़े और न जाने क्या क्या बनैले जीव-जंतु प्रकट किये, लेकिन ताम-मंत्र ने सबका नाश कर दिया!
शाकुण्ड आगे आया!
"कौन है तू?" उसने अब धीमे स्वर में पूछा,
मैंने उसको अपना और अपने दादा श्री का परिचय दे दिया!
"क्या करने आया है यहाँ?" उसने पूछा,
"मुक्त! कुक्त करने आया हूँ!" मैंने कह ही दिया!
"किसे?" उसने पूछा,
"सभी को, जो यहाँ इस भूमि-खंड में फंसे रह गए हैं!" मैंने कहा,
"ये इतना सहज नहीं!" उसने कहा,
"मै जानता हूँ, आगे न जाने कितने शाकुण्ड मिलने हैं मुझे!" मैंने कहा,
"सुन! लौट जा यहाँ से!" उसने फिर से मंद स्वर में कहा,
"नहीं शाकुण्ड बाबा!" मैंने कहा,
"समझ जा!" उसने कहा,
"नहीं बाबा!" मैंने कहा,
"क्या चाहिए तुझे? मांग क्या मांगता है?" उसने कहा,
"आपका धन्यवाद शाकुण्ड बाबा! मै धन्य हुआ!" मैंने कहा,
शाकुण्ड हंसा!

----------


## baba

"भेरू बाबा को भेजो बाबा!" मैंने कहा,
'वो यहाँ नहीं है!" उसने बताया,
"तो फिर?" मैंने कहा,
"बाबा नौमना के पास है!" शाकुण्ड ने कहा,
"मै वहीँ जाऊँगा!" मैंने कहा,
"जाना! अवश्य ही जाना! परन्तु चौदस को!" वो बोला,
फ़ौरन मै समझ गया कि क्यों चौदस!
"जी बाबा!" मैंने कहा,
और फिर मेरे देखते ही देखते शाकुण्ड बाबा भूमि में समा गए!
मै बैठ गया आसन पर!
चौदस कल थी! पंचांग के हिसाब से दिन में ५ बज कर १३ मिनट से आरम्भ था उसका, पहला करण तीक्ष्ण था और दूसरा मृदु, अतः दूसरे करण में ही जाना उचित था! ये प्रेतमाया थी! एक से एक बड़े शक्तिशाली प्रेत थे यहाँ! और न जाने कितने अभी आये भी नहीं थे!
मै बैठा और कपाल-कटोरे में मदिरा परोसी! और कच्चे मांस का आनंद लिया! तभी वहाँ एक अट्टहास गूंजा! ये खेचर था! सामने उकडू बैठा हुआ!
"बहुत ज़िद्दी है तू!" उसने कहा,
"ये तो कल देखना खेचर!" मैंने कहा!
खेचर अट्टहास लगाते ही लोप हो गया! और मैंने कपाल-कटोरा रिक्त कर दिया!

----------


## baba

अब मैंने वहाँ से अपना सामान-सट्टा उठाया और अलख को वहीँ छोड़ दिया, अलखदान मै सुबह उठा सकता था, अतः अलख वहीँ छोड़ दी मैंने भड़कती ही, बाकी सारा सामान इकट्टा कर मै और शर्मा जी वहाँ से वापिस हो लिए!
वहां वे सभी हमारी चिंता में लगे थे, हमे कुशल से देख प्रसन्न हुए और फिर हम अब चल पड़े वहाँ से, हरि साहब के घर! आज रात विश्राम करना था और कल फिर रात्रिकाल में एक गंभीर टकराव होना था, देखना था ऊँट किस करवट बैठता है!
हम घर पहुँच गए, नहाए धोये और फिर विश्राम करने के लिए कमरे में आ गए, भोजन कर ही लिया था सो भोजन की मनाही की और सीधा बिस्तर में कूद गए! नशा छाया हुआ था! शाकुण्ड के बातें रह रह के याद आने लगी थीं! मेरे मस्तिष्क पटल पर एक एक का रेखाचित्र गढ़ता चला गया! अब दो शेष थे, एक भेरू बाबा और एक बाबा नौमना!
नींद से खूब ज़द्दोज़हद हुई और आखिर नींद को लालच देकर पटा ही लिया! अंकशायिनी बनने को सहर्ष तैयार हो गयी और मै उसके आलिंगन में ढेर हो गया!
सुबह नींद खुली तो सात बज चुके थे, शर्मा जी उठ चुके थे और कमरे में नहीं थे, गौर किया तो उनकी और हरि साहब की बातें चल रही थीं, बाहर बैठे थे दोनों ही! मै उठा, अंगड़ाइयां लीं और फिर नहाने का मन बनाया, नहाने गया, वहाँ से फारिग हुआ और फिर कपडे पहन कर वापिस आ गया, और कमरे से बाहर निकला, हरि साहब और शर्मा जी से नमस्कार हुई और फिर वहाँ बिछी एक कुर्सी पर मै बैठ गया, सामने पड़ा अखबार उठाया, चित्र आदि का अवलोकन किया और फिर रख दिया अखबार वहीँ, अब तक चाय आ गयी, चाय पी, नाश्ता भी किया और फिर यहाँ वहाँ की बातें चलती रहीं!

----------


## baba

"शर्मा जी?" मैंने कहा,
"जी?" वे बोले,
"आप हरि साहब को आज का सामान लिखवा दीजिये" मैंने कहा,
"जी" वे बोले,
अब मै उठा वहाँ से और कमरे में आ गया, फिर से लेट गया, तभी थोड़ी देर बाद वहाँ शर्मा जी आ गए,
"लिखवा दिया सामान?" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ" वे बोले,
"दोपहर तक मिल जाना चाहिए" मैंने कहा,
"कह दिया मैंने" वे बोले,
"ठीक" मैंने कहा,
"आज खेतों में तो कोई काम नहीं?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"नहीं, आज वहाँ कोई काम नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"तो सीधे वहीँ जाना है?" वे बोले,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है" वे बोले,
"आज बहुत मुश्किल रात है" मैंने कहा,
"मै जानता हूँ" वे बोले,
मैंने करवट बदली और दूसरी ओर मुंह कर लिया,
शर्मा जी भी लेट गए अपने बिस्तर पर,
"आज मै आपको अपने साथ नहीं बिठाऊंगा, हाँ मुझे नज़र में ही रखना" मैंने कहा,
"अवश्य गुरु जी" वे बोले,
हम बातें करते रहे निरंतर, एक दो फ़ोन भी आये दिल्ली से, बात हुई और फिर से यहीं का घटनाक्रम आगे आकर खड़ा हो गया सामने!

----------


## baba

घंटे पर घंटे बीते, कभी उठ जाते कभी एक आद झपकी ले लेते! और आखिर ७ बज गए! तिथि का प्रथम करण आरम्भ हो गया था, दूसरा आने में अभी समय बाकी था, मैंने पुनः सामान की जांच की, सब कुछ सही पाया, कुछ मंत्र भी जागृत कर लिए और अब मै मुस्तैद हो गया!
रात्रि समय ठीक साढ़े ग्यारह बजे हम निकल पड़े वहीँ उसी भेरू बाबा के स्थान की ओर! आज की रात भयानक थी, अत्यंत भारी, पता नहीं कल सूर्या को सिंहासनरूढ़ कौन देखने वाला था!
हिचकोले खाती गाड़ी ले चली हम को वहीँ के लिए, इंच, मीटर और फिर किलोमीटर तय करते करते हम पहुँच गए वहाँ!

----------


## baba

मैंने टोर्च ली, शर्मा जी को भी साथ लिया, बैग उठाया और उसमे से सभी वस्तुएं निकाल लीं, हवा एकदम शांत थी, न कोई स्पर्श ही था और न कोई झोंका ही! अब मुझे एक उपयुक्त स्थान चुनना था, मैंने नज़र दौड़ाई तो एक जगह के एक शिला के पास वो जगह मिल गयी, साफ़ जगह थी वो, वहां रेत थी कुछ मिट्टी सी, ये स्थान ठीक था, हाँ मै किसी और के स्थान में अनाधिकृत रूप से प्रवेश कर गया था, अब मैंने यहाँ अपना बैग रखा, एक जगह हाथ से गड्ढा खोदा दो गुणा डेढ़ फीट का, यहाँ अलख उठानी थी मुझे! मैंने सबसे पहले अपना आसन बिछाया, मंत्र पढ़ते हुए, फिर त्रिशूल गाड़ा मंत्र पढ़ते हुए, कपाल रखे वहाँ और कपाल कटोरा मुंड के सर पर रख दिया! फिर एक एक करके संभी सामग्री और सामान वहां व्यवस्थित किया, अलख के लिए मैंने सार आवश्यक सामान अलख में रखा और फिर मैंने शर्मा जी से कहा,"अब आप जाइये शर्मा जी" 
"जाता हूँ गुरु जी, एक बार जांच कर लीजिये, किसी वस्तु की कोई कमी तो नहीं?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"नहीं, कोई कमी नहीं, सब ठीक है" मैंने कहा,
वे उठे,
"सफलता प्राप्त करें गुरु जी" वे बोले,
"अवश्य" मैंने कहा,
"मै चलता हूँ" वे चलने लगे वहाँ से,
"ठीक है, मुझे दूर से नज़र में ही रखना, किसी को यहाँ नहीं आने देना, चाहे कुछ भी हो जाए" मैंने कहा,
"जी गुरु जी" वे बोले और अब वापिस हुए,

----------


## baba

अब मैंने अपना चिमटा उठाया और फिर अपनी अलख और उस क्रिया-स्थान को उस चिमटे की सहायता से एक घेरे में ले लिया, ये औंधी-खोपड़ी मसान का रक्षा-घेरा था, उसको आन लगाते हुए मैंने वो प्राण-रक्षा वृत्त पूर्ण कर लिया और अब अलख उठा दी! अलख चटख कर उठी, मैंने अलख को प्रणाम किया और फिर गुरु-वंदना कर मैंने अलख-भोग दिया! तीन थालियाँ निकाली और उनमे सभी मांस, मदिरा आदि रख दिए, ये शक्ति-भोग था! 
अब मैंने सबसे महत्वपूर्ण मंत्र जागृत किये, कलुष, महाताम, भंजन, एवाम, अभय एवं सिंहिका आदि मंत्र! मै एक एक करके उनको नमन करते हुए शिरोधार्य करता चला गया! अंत में देह-रक्षण अघोर-पुरुष को सौंपा और अब मै तत्पर था!
अब मैंने भस्म-स्नान किया और फिर कपाल-कटोरे में मदिरा परोसी और फिर गटक गया! कुरुंड-मंत्र से देह स्फूर्तिमान हो गयी, नेत्र चपल और जिव्हा केन्द्रित हो गयी!
मै खड़ा हुआ और एक अट्टहास किया! महानाद! और फिर बैठ गया, क्रिया आरम्भ हो गयी थी!
और तभी मेरे सामने से खेचर, भाभरा, भामा, शामा और मुंड-रहित किरली निकल गए! एक झांकी के समान! और फिर वही शाकुण्ड बाबा! वही गुजरे वहाँ से! 
दूसरा करण आरम्भ हुआ और यहाँ मैंने अब अलख से वार्तालाप आरम्भ किया, नाद और घोर होता गया, मुझे औघड़-मद चढ़ने लगा!
अब मैंने भेरू को बुलाने के लिए, मांस के टुकड़े अभिमंत्रित किये और उनको चारों दिशाओं में फेंक दिया! फिर से मंत्र पढ़े, एक बार को हतप्रभ से वे सभी वहाँ फिर प्रकट हुए और फिर लोप हुए! समय थम गया! वहाँ का दृश्य चित्र में परिवर्तित हो गया, सुनसान बियाबान में लपलपाती अलख, उसके साथ बैठा एक औघड़ और वहाँ मौजूद कुछ प्रेतात्माएं! खौफनाक दृश्य! और हौलनाक वो चित्र! अलख की उठी लपटों ने भूमि को चित्रित कर दिया!

----------


## baba

और तभी, तभी एक महाप्रेत सा प्रकट हुआ! मैंने उसको ध्यान से देखा, कद करीब सात फीट! गले में सर्प धारण किये हुए, मुझे एकदम से हरि साहब की पत्नी का ध्यान आया, उन्होंने ही बताया था, एक महाप्रेत भेरू गले में सर्प धारण किये हुए, तो ये भेरू था! आ पहुंचा था वहाँ! बेहद कसा हुआ शरीर था उसका, चौड़े कंधे और दीर्घ जांघें! साक्षात भयानक जल्लाद! साक्षात यमपाल! नीचे उसे लंगोट धारण कर रखी थी, हाथ में त्रिशूल और त्रिशूल में बंधा एक बड़ा सा डमरू! वो हवा में खड़ा था, भूमि से चंद इंच ऊपर! गले में मालाएं धारण किये, अस्थियों से निर्मित मालाएं! गले में एक घंटाल सा धारण किये हुए! हाथों में असंख्य तंत्राभूषण! बलिष्ठ भुजाएं और चौड़ी गर्दन! एक बार को तो मुझे भी सिहरन सी दौड़ गयी! काले रुक्ष केश, जैसे विषधर आदि लिपटें हों उसके सर पर! मस्तक पर चिता-भस्म और पीले रंग से खिंचा एक त्रिपुंड!

----------


## baba

"कौन है तू?" उसने भयानक गर्जना में मुझसे पूछा,
मैंने उसको परिचय दिया अपना!
"क्या करने आया है यहाँ?" उसने फिर से पूछा,
मैंने अपना मंतव्य बता दिया!
उनसे एक विकराल अट्टहास किया! जैसे किसी बालक( यहाँ मै इंगित हूँ) ने ठिठोली की हो!
"ये जानते हुए कि मै कौन हूँ?" उसने कहा,
"हाँ!" मैंने कहा,
"अब चला जा यहाँ से" उसने कहा,
"नहीं जाऊँगा!" मैंने कहा,
"जाना पड़ेगा" उसने कहा,
"नहीं, कदापि नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"प्राण गंवाएगा?" उसने कहा,
"देखा जाएगा" मैंने कहा,
"तूने मुझे आँका नहीं?" उसने फिर से डराया मुझे!
"नहीं आंकता तो यहाँ नहीं आता!" मैंने कहा,
उसने फिर से अट्टहास किया!
"जा, अभी भी समय शेष है" उसने समझाया,
"नहीं भेरू!" मैंने कहा,
एक पल को अभेद्य शान्ति!

----------


## baba

"नहीं भेरू!" मैंने कहा,
"हठ मत कर" उसने कहा,
"कोई हठ नहीं कर रहा मै" मैंने कहा,
"क्यों मौत को बुलावा देने पर तुला है?" उसने कहा,
"मौत आएगी तो देखा जाएगा" मैंने कहा,
"तू नहीं मानेगा इसका मतलब?" उसने अब अपना त्रिशूल भूमि में मारे हुए कहा,
"आपके अनुसार नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"अंतिम बार चेतावनी देता हूँ मै!" उसने त्रिशूल मेरी ओर करके कहा, उसने त्रिशूल मेरी ओर किया और मेरी अलख की लपटें झूल कर मेरी ओर झुक गयीं! ऐसा प्रताप उसका!
मुझे घबराना चाहिए था, परन्तु मै नहीं घबराया, औघड़ तो मौत और जिंदगी की दुधारी तलवार पर निरंतर चलता है, हाँ मौत का फाल अवश्य ही बड़ा होता है!

----------


## baba

"हट जा मेरे रास्ते से!" कहा भेरू ने!
और मेरी तरफ त्रिशूल किया, मेरी अलख की लपटें जैसे भयातुर होकर मुझसे पनाह मांगने लगीं! और दूसरे ही क्षण एक भयानक लपट सी उठी वहाँ और मेरी ग्रीवा से टकराई! मुझे लगा जैसे किसी के बलिष्ठ हाथों ने मेरा कंठ जकड़ लिया हो! मैंने मन ही मन एवाम-मानता का जाप किया और मै तभी उस जकड़ से मुक्त हो गया, हाँ, साँसें तेज ह गयीं थीं अवरोध के कारण!
"हा!हा!हा!हा!" उसने भयानक अट्टहास लगाया!
"जा, तुझे छोड़ देता हूँ!" उसने हंस कर कहा,
मैंने अपनी जीव को काबू में किया और कहा, "मै यहीं डटा रहूँगा भेरू!"
उसने फिर से अट्टहास किया!
"जा चला जा लड़के!" उसने कहा,
"नहीं भेरू!" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं मानता?" उसने फिर से धमकाया!
"नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
"ठहर जा फिर!" उसने कहा,
उसने एक चुटकी मारी, चुटकी की आवाज़ ऐसी कि जैसे किसी की हड्डी टूटी हो! मैंने अपना उल्टा पाँव देखा, वो टेढ़ा हो गया था! बस टूटने की क़सर थी! मै पीछे गिर पड़ा, असहनीय दर्द हुआ, छटपटा गया मै!
वहाँ भेरू ने एक चुटकी और मारी होती तो मेरा पाँव जड़ से ही अलग हो जाता, मैंने तभी दारुष-मंत्र क बीज पढ़ा और उस क्षण मेरा पाँव ठीक हो गया! मंत्र से मंत्र टकरा रहे थे! मै खड़ा हो गया, अपने चेहरे पर आये पसीने का स्वाद मेरी जिव्हा ने ले लिया था अब तक!

----------


## baba

"अब जाता है कि नहीं लड़के?" भेरू ने कहा, गुस्से में!
"नहीं भेरू" मैंने कहा,
"तो प्राण यहीं छोड़ने पड़ेंगे!" उसने चिल्ला कर कहा,
"मै तैयार हूँ!" मैंने कहा,
तभी झक्क से लोप हुआ वो!
मैंने चारों ओर ढूँढा उसको! वो कहीं नहीं था!
तभी मुझे अट्टहास सुनाई दिया अपनी बायीं तरफ! वो वहाँ एक शिला से सहारा लिए खड़ा था, मतलब एक पाँव उसने शिला पर रखा हुआ था! कैसी विप्लव प्रेत-माया थी!
"तुझे दिखाता हूँ कौन हूँ मै!" उसने कहा और फिर उसने अपने सर्प को कंधे से उतारा और नीचे छोड़ दिया!
सांप नीचे भूमि पर कुंडली मार कर बैठ गया! और तभी! तभी वहाँ न जाने कहाँ कहाँ से अनगिनत सांप आते चले गए, मेरे चारों ओर! ढेर के ढेर! रंग-बिरंगे!
"बस भेरू?" मैंने चिढाया उसे!
"देखता जा!" उसने कहा 
उसने ऐसा कहा और मैंने विमोचिनी माया का जाप किया! सर्प मोम समान हो गए! विमोचिनी यक्षिणी-प्रदत्त महाविद्या है! कोई भी महाप्रेत उसको खंडित नहीं कर सकता!
अब अट्टहास करने की मेरी बारी थी! सो मैंने किया और अपना त्रिशूल भूमि में से निकाला और पुनः मंत्र पढ़ते हुए भूमि में गाड़ दिया! सर्प लोप हो गए! शून्य में बस धूमिल होती उनकी फुफकार रह गयी!
ये देख भेरू ने अपना पाँव हटा लिया शिला से! उस

----------


## baba

"अब जाता है कि नहीं लड़के?" भेरू ने कहा, गुस्से में!
"नहीं भेरू" मैंने कहा,
"तो प्राण यहीं छोड़ने पड़ेंगे!" उसने चिल्ला कर कहा,
"मै तैयार हूँ!" मैंने कहा,
तभी झक्क से लोप हुआ वो!
मैंने चारों ओर ढूँढा उसको! वो कहीं नहीं था!
तभी मुझे अट्टहास सुनाई दिया अपनी बायीं तरफ! वो वहाँ एक शिला से सहारा लिए खड़ा था, मतलब एक पाँव उसने शिला पर रखा हुआ था! कैसी विप्लव प्रेत-माया थी!
"तुझे दिखाता हूँ कौन हूँ मै!" उसने कहा और फिर उसने अपने सर्प को कंधे से उतारा और नीचे छोड़ दिया!
सांप नीचे भूमि पर कुंडली मार कर बैठ गया! और तभी! तभी वहाँ न जाने कहाँ कहाँ से अनगिनत सांप आते चले गए, मेरे चारों ओर! ढेर के ढेर! रंग-बिरंगे!
"बस भेरू?" मैंने चिढाया उसे!
"देखता जा!" उसने कहा 
उसने ऐसा कहा और मैंने विमोचिनी माया का जाप किया! सर्प मोम समान हो गए! विमोचिनी यक्षिणी-प्रदत्त महाविद्या है! कोई भी महाप्रेत उसको खंडित नहीं कर सकता!
अब अट्टहास करने की मेरी बारी थी! सो मैंने किया और अपना त्रिशूल भूमि में से निकाला और पुनः मंत्र पढ़ते हुए भूमि में गाड़ दिया! सर्प लोप हो गए! शून्य में बस धूमिल होती उनकी फुफकार रह गयी!

----------


## baba

ये देख भेरू ने अपना पाँव हटा लिया शिला से! उसने होंठ हिलाकर मुझे संभवतः अपशब्द निकाले थे!
"क्या हुआ भेरू, भेरू बाबा?" मैंने उपहास सा किया उसका!
मैंने कहा और मुझे किसी आक्रामक भैंसे की जी आवास आई, नथुने फड़काते हुए! मैंने पीछे देखा, वहाँ एक शक्तिशाली भैंसा खड़ा था! मैंने तभी रिक्ताल-मंत्र का जाप किया, और अपने को फूंक लिया उस से! वो भैंसा आगे बढ़ा और परछाई की तरह मेरे ऊपर से गुजर गया!
मै सुरक्षित था!
"क्या हुआ भेरू?" मैंने कहा,
क्रोध में नहाया हुआ भेरू! फटने को तैयार भेरू!
"क्या हुआ?" मैंने फिर से उपहास उड़ाया!
भेरू ने आँखें बंद कीं और फिर! फिर ध्यान लगाया!
कुछ ही क्षण में मेरी आसपास की मिट्टी धसकने लगी, जैसे मेरा ग्रास कर जायेगी और मै ज़मींदोज़ हो जाऊँगा! मैंने अपना त्रिशूल पकड़ लिया और अलख को देखते हुए, द्वित्ठार-माया का प्रयोग कर दिया! भूमि यथावत हो गयी!
और भेरू!
भेरू को जैसे काटो तो खून नहीं!
भुनभुना गया था भेरू!

----------


## baba

"लड़के??" भेरू गरज के बोला
मैंने उसको देखा!
"क्या समझता है तू?" उसने कहा,
"कुछ भी नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
"चला जा! अभी भी समय है" उसने हाथ के इशारे से कहा,
"मै नहीं जाने वाला भेरू बाबा!" मैंने कहा,
"अपान-वायु से तेरे प्राण खींच लूँगा मै!" उसने कहा,
"वो भी कर के देख लो भेरू!" मैंने कहा,
भेरू गुस्से में उबल रहा था! उसके अन्दर क्रोध का लौह धधक धधक कर बुलबुले छोड़ रहा था!
उसने झुक कर मिट्टी उठायी, मै समझ गया कि फिर से भेरू कोई प्रपंच लड़ाने वाला है!

----------


## baba

भेरू ने उस मिट्टी को अभिमंत्रित किया और मेरी ओर उछाल दिया! ये देह-घातिनी शक्ति थी! मैंने फ़ौरन ही दिक्पात शक्ति का संधान कर उसको भी एक प्रकार से निरस्त कर दिया!
अब तो भेरू की सब्र-सीमा लंघ गयी! वो कभी वहाँ प्रकट होता, लोप होता और फिर कहीं दूसरे स्थान पर प्रकट हो लोप होता! मुझे उसके लिए पूर्णाक्ष घूमना पड़ता!
"क्या हुआ भेरू?" अब मैंने कहा,
भेरू चुप्प!
"क्या हुआ? बस? बल सीमा समाप्त?" मैंने पूछा,
उसने फिर से ज़मीन धसकाने वाला प्रयोग किया! मुझे बार बार उछलना पड़ता! तो मैंने अपने त्रिशूल को उखाड़ कर फिर से स्तम्भन-मंत्र पढ़ कर गाड़ दिया, धसकना समाप्त हुआ!
इस सोते हुए संसार में दो औघड़ एक दूसरे को परास्त करने में लगे थे! एक देहधारी था और एक मात्र छाया!

----------


## baba

"अकेले पड़ गए भेरू तुम!" मैंने कहकहा लगाया!
उसने चिल्ला के मुझे चुप रहने को कहा!
"भेरू! जाओ, जाकर बुलाओ अपने नौमना बाबा को!" मैंने चुनौती दी उसको!
नौमना बाबा का नाम सुनकर भड़क गया वो! अनाप-शनाप बोलने लगा, जिग्साल-साधना के अंश पढने लगा! फिर आकाश में उड़ते हुए लोप हो गया! मैंने उसको लोप होते हुए देखा और फिर कुछ पल की असीम शान्ति! वो चला गया था शायद! मै अपने आसन पर जैसे ही बैठने लगा तभी मैंने अपने समक्ष दो सुंदरियों को देखा! हाथ में लोटे लिए हुए, लोटों में दूध भरा था, सच कहता हूँ, कोई अतिश्योक्ति नहीं, वे अद्वितीय सुंदरियां थीं! सुडौल देह, उन्नत वक्ष-स्थल, संकीर्ण कमर, दीर्घ नितम्ब-क्षेत्र! केश कमर तक झूलते हुए, चमकदार, आभूषण धारण किये हुए! कामातुर आवेश! त्वचा ऐसी, कि हाथ लगाओ मैली!
अब मै खड़ा हो गया!

----------


## baba

"कौन हो तुम?" मैंने पूछा,
"हम रम्भूक कन्याएं हैं ओ साधक!" उन्होंने एक साथ कहा!
रम्भूक कन्याएं! मेरा अहोभाग्य! स्वयं महासिद्धि मेरे समक्ष खड़ी थीं! तोरम-रुपी कन्याएं! 
"क्या चाहती हो?" मैंने पूछा,
"आप दुग्धपान करें!" वे बोलीं, खनकती आवाज़ उनकी!
"किसलिए?" मैंने पूछा,
"सिद्देश्वर-चरण पूर्ण करने हेतु!" वे बोलीं,
ओह! कितना असीम लालच! मेरे मस्तिष्क में तार झनझना गए! भाड़ में जाएँ हरि साहब! इनको स्वीकार करो और जय जयकार!
नहीं! कदापि नहीं! ऐसा नहीं हो सकता! दंड का भागी हो जाऊँगा मै, मुख नहीं दिखा सकता अपने गुरु को! श्रापग्रस्त हो किसी बरगद के वृक्ष पर ब्रह्मराक्षस का दास हो जाऊँगा! नहीं ऐसा संभव नहीं! 
क्या प्रपंच लड़ाया था भेरू बाबा ने!
दिव्या रम्भूक कन्याएं! मेरे समक्ष!
"नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
"लीजिये!" वे बोलीं, मेरी तरफ लोटा करते हुए! पात्र में केसर के रंग से मिला दूध था! मै उसको दिव्य दूध ही कहूँगा!
"लीजिये?" वे बोलीं!
"नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
मैंने आकाश में देखा! चाँद-तारे सभी देख रहे थे इस खेल को! और मै ढूंढ रहा था उस भेरू बाबा को!
वो वहाँ कहीं नहीं था!
"वाह भेरू वाह!" मैंने हंस कर कहा,

----------


## baba

"लीजिये?" वे बोलीं,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"पछतायेंगे!" वे बोलीं,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"ले लीजिये" वे फिर से बोलीं,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"ले लीजिये, हठ कैसा?" वे बोलीं,
"नहीं" मैंने फिर से मना किया,
अब वे पीछे हटीं,
दुग्ध-पात्र अपनी कमर में लगाए, पीछे मुड़ीं और लोप हो गयीं!
ओह! कितना सुकून! जैसे सुलगता, दहकता शरीर झम्म से गोता लगा गया हो हिम-जल में! ऐसा परमानन्द का एहसास! जैसे अवरुद्ध नथुने एक झटके से खुल गए हों! ओह! वर्णन नहीं कर सकता मै और अधिक!

----------


## baba

फिर से कुछ समय बीता, जैसे युद्ध-विश्राम का समय हो गया हो!
और तभी जैसे ध्वनि-रहित दामिनी कड़की और मै उसके तमरूपी प्रकाश से सराबोर हो गया!
एक अनुपम, दिव्यसुन्दरी प्रकट हुई! मेरे माथे पर शिकन उभरीं अब! ये कैसी माया? अब कौन! हलक में थूक अटक के रह गया, यही होती है अवाक रह जाने की स्थिति!
वो अनुपम सुन्दरी मेरे समक्ष आई, सहस्त्र आभूषणों से सुशोभित उसकी गौर देह! उसकी आभूषणों से न ढकी त्वचा चकाचौंध कर रही थी! बलिष्ठ कद-काठी, उन्नत देह! लाल रंग का चमकीला दिव्य-वस्त्र!
वो मुस्कुराई! स्पष्ट रूप से कहता हूँ, एक पल को मै द्वन्द भूल गया और काम हिलोरें मारने लगा मुझ में! मस्तिष्क की दीवारें फटने को तैयार हो गयीं! जननेद्रिय में जैसे स्पंदन सा होने लगा! ये क्या था? कोई माया? कोई तीक्ष्ण माया? या इस सुन्दरी का दिव्य प्रभाव?
वो मुस्कुराते हुए और लरजती हुई चाल से मेरे समीप आई, केवड़े की खुशबु नथुनों में वास कर गयी! आँखें बंद होने लगीं, होश खोने को आमादा से हो गए!
"साधक!" उसने बेहद कामुकता से भरे स्वर में पुकारा!
मुझ पर मद सवार होने लगा, काम-ज्वर और तीव्र होने लगा! अब बस छटपटाने की नौबत शेष थी!
मैंने धीरे से आँखें खोलने की कोशिश की, आँखें खोल लीं! वे मेरे इतना समीप थी की उसके वक्ष के ऊपरी सिरे मुझे मेरे सीने में छू रहे थे! ये छुअन बेहद अजीब और वर्णन-रहित है, आज भी!

----------


## baba

'साधक?" उसने पुकारा,
"हाँ" मैंने धीमे से कहा,
"जानते हो मै कौन हूँ?" उसने पूछा, उसकी साँसें मेरी ग्रीवा पर काम के गहरे चिन्ह छोड़े जा रही थीं!
"मै मृणाली हूँ!" उसने कहा,
मृणाली! ओह! ये मै कहाँ फंस गया!
मृणाली, दिव्य-स्वरुप में एक काम-कन्या है! एक दिव्य काम-सखी! इस से साधक यदि काम-क्रीडा करे तो यौवनामृत की प्राप्ति होती है! देह पुष्ट, बलशाली और निरोग हो जाती है, आयुवर्द्धक होता है इसका मात्र एक ही स्पर्श!
उसने तभी मेरे माथे को अपनी जिव्हा से छुआ! मै नीचे झूल गया पीछे की तरफ और तभी उसने मुझे संभाल लिया, मेरे नेत्र बंद हो गए!
"उठो?" उसने कहा,
मै शांत!
"साधक?" उसने पुकारा,
मै शांत!
"उठो?" उसने कहा,
मै अब संयत हुआ और खड़ा हुआ, त्रिशूल का सहारा लिया!

----------


## baba

"क्या चाहती हो?" मैंने उन्मत्त से स्वर में पूछा,
"यही तो मै आपसे पूछ रही हूँ" उसने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा,
"चले जाओ मृणाली" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं!" उसने कहा,
"जाओ" मैंने कहा,
वो पीछे हटी और अपने हाथों से मेरे केश पकड़ लिए और सीधे मुझे अपनी ओर खींच लिया, मुझे चक्कर सा आ गया!
"छोडो?" मैंने कहा,
अब वो हंसी!
'छोडो?" मै चिल्लाया!
"नहीं" उसने कहा,
"मृणाली? छोडो?" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं!" उसने कहा,
अब उसने मुझे और करीब खींचा! मै झुंझला सा गया, छूटने की कोशिश की लेकिन लगा किसी गज-शक्ति ने मुझे थाम रखा हो!
मैंने तभी उर्वार-मंत्र पढ़ा! उसने फ़ौरन ही छोड़ा मुझे और हंसने लगी!
"कच्चे हो अभी!" उसने कहा,
"अब जाओ यहाँ से" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं!" उसने कहा,
वो अपने लक्ष्य की ओर अग्रसर थी! अडिग!

----------


## baba

"मृणाली?" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ?" उसने उत्तर दिया?"
"अब जाओ यहाँ से" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं" उसने फिर से व्यंग्य से कहा,
"मुझे विवश न करो कि मै तुमको यहाँ से नदारद करूँ" मैंने कहा,
"आप कर ही नहीं सकते, मै अन्तःमर्म जानती हूँ" उसने कहा,
"नहीं जानती तुम" मैंने कह दिया,
"मै जानती हूँ" उसने कहा,
"कुछ नहीं जानती, नहीं जानती मै यहाँ किसलिए आया हूँ, तुम केवल उस भेरू बाबा को और अपने लक्ष्य को ही जानती हो मृणाली!" मैंने कहा,
"मै जानती हूँ" उसने कामुक मुद्रा बना कर ऐसा कहा,
अब मै विवश था! मैंने त्रिशूल लिया और उसको ओर कर दिया! वो हटने की बजाय ठहाके मारने लगी!
"अरे ओ साधक!" उसने कहा,
मै चुप हो गया,
"तेरे जैसे न जाने कितने आये और कितने गए! मृणाली यहीं है आज तक!" उसने कहा,
हम्म! काम-दंभ! वाह! क्या उदाहरण दिया था!

----------


## baba

"मेरा जैसा न कोई आया और अब न कोई आएगा!" मैंने भी प्रतिवार किया!
उसने तभी अपना अंशुक उठाया और अपना योनि-प्रदेश दिखाया, मैंने देखकर मुंह फेर लिया, जैसे तिरस्कृत कर दिया हो!
ये उस से बर्दाश्त नहीं हुआ! वो लपक के मेरे ऊपर झपटी! मेरे ऊपर आ कर चिपक गयी! उसने मेरी कमर में अपनी दोनों टांगों से मुझे जकड़ लिया, बाजुओं से मेरे केश खींचे लगी पीछे की तरह और मेरे मुख और माथे को चाटने लगी! केवड़े की सुगंध से मै भी जैसे सकते में आ गया था!
उसने काम-क्रीडा की मुद्रा में क्रीडा आरम्भ की, योनि-स्राव से मै कमर के नीचे भीगने लगा! मेरे पाँव उस स्राव में भीग गए, मिट्टी गीली हो गयी और मै नीचे गिर गया फिसल कर!
वो मेरे ऊपर क्रीडा में मग्न थी, मुझे चाटती जाती थी, मेरी जिव्हा उसकी जिव्हा से टकराती तो मेरा दम घुटने लग जाता! मै परोक्ष रूप से कुछ नहीं कर पा रहा था, अतः मैंने मनोश्चः त्रिपुर-मलयमंजिनी का जाप कर दिया! जाप के तीसरे बीज स्वरुप में मृणाली को उठा के फेंका किसी ने मेरे ऊपर से और वो गिरते ही हुई लोप!
प्राण छूटे!
अब मै खड़ा हुआ! संयत हुआ!
तभी प्रकट हुआ वहाँ भेरू बाबा!

----------


## baba

"आ गया भेरू!" मैंने उपहास सा उड़ाया उसका!
भेरू जैसे फफक रहा था!
"चला जा! जो चाहता है वो संभव नहीं!" भेरू ने कहा,
"नहीं जाऊँगा भेरू!" मैंने कहा,
"क्या चाहिए तुझे, इसके अलावा?" उसने पूछा,
"कुछ नहीं, और कुछ नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
"सुन?" उसने झिड़का मुझे!
"सुनाओ भेरू बाबा!" मैंने कहा,
"प्राण की बाजी हार जाएगा, इसीलिए जो चाहिए मांग ले" उसने कहा,
"नहीं, सबकुछ है मेरे पास!" मैंने कहा,
और तभी भेरू लोप हुआ!
चाल चल गया अपनी!
यही लगा मुझे उस समय!
और तभी वहाँ एक और रूपसी प्रकट हुई!
मुझसे भी लम्बी! सहस्त्र-श्रृंगार धारण किये हुए! सुन्दर अत्यंत सुंदर! उसका बदन बेहद सुंदर! अप्रतिम! जैसे साक्षात यक्षिणी! हाथों में दो घड़े लिए हुए! कच्ची मिट्टी के घड़े!
मेरे चेहरे पर आया हुआ विस्मय और घोर चिंता में परिवर्तित होने लगा!

----------


## baba

"ओ साधक!" उसने धीमे स्वर में कहा,
मैंने उसको देखा!
तभी उसे अपने हाथों में रखे घड़े नीचे ज़मीन पर दे मारे! अकूत धन-सम्पदा बिखर गयी! स्वर्ण! स्वर्ण से निर्मित जेवर! और सफेद, काले, नीले रंग के बड़े बड़े हीरे, माणिक्य और पन्ने जैसे अनमोल रत्न!
"ले, उठा ले जितना उठाना हो!" वो बोली,
मैंने रत्न देखे! स्वर्ण देखा! अकूत दौलत! आज के भौतिक-युग का सर्वश्रेष्ठ ईंधन! क्या माता-पिता, क्या भाई-बहन, क्या अन्य रिश्ता! कुछ नहीं इसके सामने! मनुष्य जिसके लिए कमरतोड़ मेहनत करता है, लाख जतन करता है समेटने को, वो यहाँ मिट्टी में पड़े थे मेरे सामने! 
"बोल साधक?" वो बोली,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"क्यों?" उसने पूछा,
"सब माया है" मैंने धीरे से कहा,
"कैसी माया?" उसने कहा,
"तू भी मायावी रूपसी है!" मैंने कहा,
वो खिलखिलाकर हंसी!

----------


## baba

वो हंसती रही! उसने और धन प्रकट किया वहाँ! इतना तो मैंने कभी न सुना और न देखा!
"ये सब ले जा!" वो बोली,
"नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
"मूर्ख तो नहीं?" उसने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
उसने अपने हाथ से कुछ स्वर्ण उठाया और मुझ पर फेंका!
"ले! लेजा!" उसने फिर से कहा,
"नहीं चाहिए मुझे!" मैंने कहा,
"धनसुली का धन माया नहीं होता साधक!" उसने कहा,
"मानता हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"ले जा फिर! सारा! जितना चाहिए वो भी लेजा!" उसने कहा,
धनसुली! धन-यक्षिणी की सहोदरी!
"मुझे नहीं चाहिए" मैंने फिर से मना कर दिया!
अब वो क्रोध में आई!
"और क्या चाहिए तुझे?" उसने गुस्से से पूछा,
"आप जाइये और भ्रू को लाइए सामने" मैंने कहा,
झम्म!
वो झम्म से लोप, साथ ही सारा धन भी लोप! टूटे घड़े भी लोप, रह गये तो बस उनके चिन्ह! मिट्टी में अंकित चिन्ह!

----------


## baba

"भेरू?" मैंने चिल्लाया!
कोई नहीं आया!
"कुछ और भी बाकी है तो ले आ!" मैंने डंका बजाते हुए कहा!
भेरू प्रकट हुआ! हाथों में हाथ बांधे!
भेरू जैसे भीरु बन गया था!
"क्या बात है भेरू?" मैंने पूछा,
भेरू चुप!
अब मैंने अट्टहास लगा!
"पंचमहाभूत! हाँ! पंचमहाभूत! ये जस की तस रहती है भेरू!" मैंने कहा,
अब भेरू को चढ़ा ताप!
"सुन लड़के!" उसने कहा,
"सुनाओ?" मैंने कहा,
"तूने अपने काल को स्वयं आम्नात्री किया है, मै तुझे जीवित नहीं छोड़ने वाला!" उसने कहा,
"तो करके देख ले ये भी!" मैंने कहा,
उसने गुस्से में मेरी ओर अपना त्रिशूल दे मार फेंक कर! मुझ तक आने से पहले ही ताम-मंत्र ने त्रिशूल को भूमि पर ही गिरा दिया!
अब मै हंसा!
भेरू क्रोधित!
वो भयानक रूप से चिल्लाया! हड़कम्प सा मच गया उस स्थान पर! मेरी अलख जैसे अनाथ होने के भय से कांपने लगी!
भेरू स्वयं आगे बढ़ा!
ये मुझे पता था!
"ठहर जा!" मैंने कहा,
वो नहीं माना!
मैंने तभी यम्त्रास-मंत्रिका का जाप किया! मुझ तक आते आते कलाबाजी सी खायी भेरू ने और नीचे गिर गया! फ़ौरन उठ भी गया! अचंभित! हैरत में!
मेरी हंसी छूट गयी!

----------


## baba

"भेरू!" मैंने कहा और अब मै उसकी तरफ बढ़ा!
भेरू पीछे हटा!
"भेरू! मै तुझे नहीं क़ैद करूँगा! घबरा नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
वो पीछे हटा फिर भी! डरा हुआ सा!
"भेरू! बहुत समय बीत गया भटकते भटकते! अब समय पूर्ण हुआ!" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं!" वो बोला,
"मान जा!" मैंने समझाया उसे!
"नहीं!" वो घबराया!
"ठीक है!" मैंने कहा और मै पीछे अपनी अलख तक गया!
"भेरू!" मैंने पुकारा,
"बोल?" वो चिल्ला के बोला,
"जा!" मैंने कहा,
"कहाँ?" वो निहत्था सा खड़ा हुआ मुझसे पूछ रहा था!
"तेरे पालनहार बाबा नौमना के पास!" मैंने कहा,
ये सुनते ही बिफर गया वो!
"क्यों?" उसने पूछा,
"जा बुला उसको अब!" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं!" वो चिल्लाया!
"भेरू! क्या नही किया तूने उसके लिए! तुझे बचाने नहीं आएगा वो?" मैंने उपहास किया!
वो चुप्प!
"जा!" मैंने कहा,
और तभी वो झप्प से लोप हुआ!
और अब! अब मुझे स्वागत करना था बाबा नौमना का!
मै तैयार था!

----------


## baba

भेरू बाबा चला गया था! मै नहीं कहूँगा कि मुंह की खाकर! ये ऐसा कोई अस्तित्व का द्वन्द नहीं था, ये तो शक्ति-सामर्थ्य का द्वन्द था, दादा श्री की असीम कृपा से मै अभी तक अपने उचित मार्ग पर प्रशस्त था! लोभ-लालच आदि को पछाड़ दिया था मैंने! मैंने अपनी गुरु को नमन किया, उनके आशीर्वाद से मै अभी तक डटा हुआ था!
वहाँ भयानक सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था! अलख की रौशनी चटक-चटक कर उठ रही थी! मै औघड़-मद में डूबा था, मदिरापान करता हुआ आगे देखे जा रहा था! दीन-दुनिया से कटा हुआ भिड़ा हुआ था वहाँ के 'शासक औघड़' की प्रतीक्षा में! चन्द्रमा सर पर टंगे हुए थे! उन्हें सब मालूम था, हाँ सब मालूम! मै रह रह कर उस एकांकी रात्रि भ्रमणकारी को देखता! जो न जाने कितनी सदियों से अनवरत हराता आया है ऐसे समय समय के तमसपूर्ण नाभिय-औघड़ों को! चन्द्रमा को देखता और आंसू निकालता जाता! सलाम बजाता जाता! गर्दन थक जाती तो झटका खाके नीचे हो जाती! मै फिर से गर्दन उठा लेता!
तभी!
तभी जैसे कोई भारी-भरकम आकाशीय पिंड गिरा भूमि पर, दूर अँधेरे में! अनपढ़ और गंवार कीड़े मकौड़े जो बेसुरा तान छेड़े हुए थे, सब शांत हो गए!
मै खड़ा हुआ!
त्रिशूल सीधे हाथ में थामा!
सामने देखा!
वहाँ था! कोई न कोई अवश्य ही था! पर स्पष्ट नहीं था! मेरी अलख की रौशनी की हद में नहीं था! और तभी भूमि पर जैसे थाप सी हुई, कोई बढ़ा मेरी तरफ! और जो मैंने देखा, वो आजतक नहीं देखा!

----------


## baba

उसको इंसान कहूँ, या बिजार! सांड या भैंसा! महाप्रेत कहूँ या फिर कोई राक्षस! यक्ष कहूँ कि कोई आततायी गान्धर्व! दैत्य या कोई दानव? क्या कहूँ????
भयानक शरीर उसका! केश रुक्ष और जटाओं में परिवर्तित! कुछ सर पर बंधे हुए और कुछ घुटनों तक आये हुए, हाथों में अस्थियों के भुजबंध और चांदी के भारी भारी कड़े! पांव में घुटनों तक चांदी के कड़े! छाती पर भयानक बाल! अस्थिमाल धारण किये हुए! स्फटिक की मालाएं, महारुद्र की घंटियाँ! मानव अस्थियों से बना दंड! भुजाओं में बंधे अस्थिमाल! कोहनी से नीचे भास्मिकृत अस्थियाँ! बंधी हुईं, लटकी हुईं मनकों की तरह! तीन फाल वाला बड़ा सा त्रिशूल, उस पर चार-पांच इंसानी मुंडों से बने डमरू बंधे थे!
और अब शरीर!
लम्बाई करीब आठ या साढ़े आठ फीट कम से कम! दानव! मेरी एक जांघ और उसकी कलाइयां, बराबर! मेरी छाती और उसका एक पाँव! लात मार दे तो सीधा उसी से मिलन. जिसने भेजा यहाँ पृथ्वी पर! चेहरा इतना चौड़ा कि अश्व भी शर्मा के भाग जाए! जबड़ा इतना बड़ा कि एक-दो मुगे तो बिना हड्डी निकाले ही चबा जाए! भयानक इतना कि कोई देख ले तो विस्मृति का रोग तत्क्षण मार जाए!
सच में ही नौमना! नाम साक्षात्कार कर दिया था उसने! किसी जिन्न से संकर प्राणी था वो, लगता है!

----------


## baba

"कौन है तू?" उनसे सिंह की जैसी दहाड़ में पूछा,
ऐसी दहाड़ कि एक बार को मै भी सिहर गया!
"कौन है तू?" उसने कहा,
मैंने गर्दन उठा के उसको देखा, वो अकेला ही था!
मैंने अपना परिचय दे दिया!
"बस! बहुत हुआ, अब यहाँ से जा!" वो दहाड़ा!
"मै नहीं जाऊँगा!
"जाना होगा!" वो भर्रा के बोला,
"नहीं जाऊँगा!" मैंने कहा,
"तेरी इतनी हिम्मत?" वो चिल्ला के बोला,
मैंने कुछ नहीं कहा,
और तभी मैंने उसके पीछे एक एक किरदार को देखा! खेचर! भाभरा, किरली, भामा, शामा और शाकुण्ड!
"जा अब यहाँ से?" उसने धमकाया!
"क्यों?" मैंने कहा,
वो भयानक अट्टहास लगाते हुए हंसा!
"ये मेरा स्थान है" उसने कहा,
"स्थान था, अब नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
वो चुप हुआ!
"प्राणों से मोह नहीं?" उसने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
वो फिर से हंसा!
वो हंसता था तो उसका बड़ा सा घड़ेनुमा पेट नृत्य सा करता था!
"जा, बहुत हुआ" उसने पलटते हुए कहा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
वो फिर पलटा!
और अब उसने थूका मुझ पर! थूक मुझ तक आया! मेरी अलख काँप गयी, मेरी गोद में बैठने के लिए 'लालायित' हो गयी! वो सरंक्षण चाहती थी!
मैंने भी थूका उधर!
ये देख वो अब बौराया! गुस्से में चिल्लाया! उसकी चिल्लाहट से सभी किरदार लोप हो गए! रह गया केवल मै!
केवल मै!
अकेला!

----------


## baba

यमदूत! साक्षात यमदूत! मृत्यु का परकाला! सच में ही था वो नौमना! मैंने ऐसा विशाल देहधारी नहीं देखा था कभी!
हाँ, मै अकेला था वहाँ! नितांत अकेला! जैसे कोई बिल्ली जंगली श्वानों के बीच फंस जाए, पेड़ पर चढ़ जाए और अब न नीचे उतरे बन और न ऊपर ही चढ़े!
"सुन ओ लड़के!" उसने अपनी साँस को विराम देते हुए कहा,
"कहो बाबा नौमना" मैंने कहा,
"चला जा यहाँ से" वो बोला,
"मै नहीं जाऊँगा!" मैंने भी स्पष्ट मंशा ज़ाहिर कर दी,
वो फिर से बिसबिसा के हंसा!
"ठीक है, मरना चाहता है तो यही सही" उसने कहा,
अब वो आगे बढ़ा, मै थोडा सा घबराया!
उसने अपने दोनों हाथ आगे किये और एक मंत्र पढ़ते हुए मेरी ओर करके हाथ खोल दिए! मै उसी वक़्त अपने स्थान से करीब २ फीट उड़ा और धम्म से पीछे गया! कमर में चोट लगी, पीठ के बल गिरने से पत्थर पीठ में चुभ गए, हाँ खून आदि नहीं निकला, ऐसा ताप उसमे! मै हैरान था, मेरे रक्षा-मंत्र को भेद डाला था बाबा नौमना ने! कमाल था, हैरतअंगेज़ और अविश्वश्नीय! खैर मै फिर से खड़ा हुस और अपनी कंपकंपाती अलख के पास आया!

----------


## baba

"अब जा लड़के!" उसने कहा,
"नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
अब मै ज्वैपाल-विद्या का जाप किया, उसे जागृत किया, विद्या जागृत हुई और मेरी रक्षा हेतु मुस्तैद हो गयी! नही करता तो बार बार ऐसा करते वो मेरी कमर ही तोड़ देता!
"नही समझा?'' उसने कहा,
मै कुछ नहीं बोला,
उसने फिर से वही मुद्रा अपनायी! दोनों हाथ आगे किये, मंत्र बुदबुदाये और मेरी और करके हाथ खोल दिए! मुझे झटका तो लगा लेकिन मै संभल गया! विद्या ने सम्भाल लिया, हाँ मेरी अलख की लौ मेरी गोद में शरण अवश्य लेने को आतुर हो गयी!
ये देख बाबा नौमना थोडा सा अचंभित हुआ! और फिर उसने अटटहास लगाया!
"ज्वैपाल!" उसने जैसे मजाक सा उड़ाया मेरा! 
मै चुप!
कहने के लिए कुछ था ही नहीं मेरे पास!
"जा, छोड़ दिया तुझे!" उसने धिक्कार के कहा मुझे!
मै चुप!
"जा! अब नहीं आना यहाँ कभी, दो टुकड़े कर दूंगा तेरे!" उसने कहा,
"नहीं जाऊँगा मै!" मैंने कहा,
"ज़िद न कर!" उसने ऐसा कहा जैसे मुझे समझाया हो!
"कोई ज़िद नहीं बाबा!" मैंने कहा,
"मान जा! वापिस चला जा!" उसने फिर से कहा,
"असम्भव है बाबा!" मैंने कहा,
कयों?" उसने पूछा,
"मै सत्य के मार्ग पर हूँ, मुझे कैसा डर?" कह ही दिया मैंने,

----------


## baba

वो अब फट कर हंसा! खौफनाक हंसी उसकी!
"सत्य!" उसने हँसते हँसते कहा,
"हाँ बाबा सत्य" मैंने भी मोदन किया!
"दिखाता हूँ!" उसने कहा,
अब उसने अपना त्रिशूल उठाया और भूमि पर एक वृत्त बना दिया! और फिर उसमे थूक दिया!
तभी उसकी क्रिया स्पष्ट हुई!
चौरासी डंक-शाकिनियां प्रकट हुईं! अपने शत्रु का भंजन करने हेतु!
अर्राया बाबा नौमना! बढ़ चलीं वे सभी मेरी तरफ!
मैंने तभी रिपुभान-चक्र का जाप किया और मै उसके सुरक्षा आवरण में खिंच गया! अब वे मेरा कुछ नहीं कर सकती थीं! जैसे एक गोश्त के टुकड़े पर सैंकड़ों चींटियाँ आ लिपटती हैं, वैसे ही वे सभी डंक-शाकिनियां मुझसे आ लिपटीं! रिपुभान-चक्र से जैसे उनके दांत भोथरे हो गए! वो एक एक करके लोप होती गयीं!
"वाह!" बोला बाबा नौमना!
ये व्यंग्य था या सराहना?
"वाह!" उसने कहा,
अब आप मेरी मनोस्थिति समझिये! मै नहीं जान पा रहा था कि ये प्रशंसा है या कोई व्यंग्य बाण!
"कौन है इस तेरा खेवक?" उसने पूछा,
खेवक! एक प्राचीन तांत्रिक-शब्द! अब प्रचलन में नहीं है!
मैंने अपने दादा श्री का नाम बता दिया उसका!

----------


## baba

"बढ़िया खे गया तुझे! उसने कहा,
अब मुझे धन्यवाद कहना ही पड़ा! 
"अब मेरी बात मानेगा?" उसने कहा,
"जाने को मत कहना" मैंने कहा,
वो फिर से हंसा!
"नहीं कह रहा!" उसने कहा,
"बोलिये" मैंने कहा,
"तेरे पास अभी वर्ष शेष हैं, सदुपयोग कर उनका!" वो बोला,
"वही कर रहा हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"तू नहीं कर रहा!" उसने कहा,
"मै कर रहा हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"तू नहीं कर रहा" उसने कहा,
"कैसे?" मैंने पूछा,
"मेरा कहना नहीं मान रहा तू!" उसने कहा,
वाद-प्रतिवाद में निपुण था बाबा नौमना!
"मैं कैसे मान लूँ? जाऊँगा नहीं मैं" मैंने कहा!
"पछतायेगा!" वो बोला,
"मेरा भाग!" मैंने कहा,
"मै अब खेल नहीं खेलूंगा लड़के!" उसने कहा,
"मुझे पता है!" मैंने कहा,
अब कुछ अल्पविराम!

----------


## baba

वो आगे बढ़ा!
मैं वहीँ अलख पर डटा था, ईंधन डालकर और भड़का लिया था मैंने उसको! 
विकराल बाबा नौमना भयानक लग रहा था! मेरी इहलीला का कभी भी भक्षण कर सकता था वो!
"अब देख लड़के!" वो चिल्ला के बोला,
मैं तो तैयार था!
उसने त्रिशूल आगे किया और उसपर से डमरू उतारा एक! उसने एक ख़ास मुद्रा में डमरू बजाया!
और ये क्या???
भूमि में से जगह जगह सर्प निकलने लगे! विषैले भुजंग! ये माया नहीं थी! सर्प कुंडली मार कर बैठ गए थे, मुझे घेर के!
मैंने तब सर्प-मोहिनी विद्या जागृत की, महामोचिनी विद्या का जाप भी किया लेकिन सर्प लोप नहीं हुए! अब प्राण संकट में थे! ये तो वज्रपात सा था!
नौमना बाबा ने फिर से डमरू बजाया, और डमरू बजाते हुए जिसे वे सर्प उसके हाथ की कठपुतलियां हों, ऐसे व्यवहार करते हुए आने लगे मेरी तरफ! उनकी फुफकार ऐसी कि जैसे कोई रस्सी खींची जा रही हो कुँए से, जिसके सहारे कोई बड़ी सी बाल्टी लटकी हो!
महामोचिनी विद्या प्रभावहीन हो गयी थी! अब मैंने गुरु-आज्ञा ली और सर्पकुंडा नामक कन्या का आह्वान किया! सर्पकुंडा प्रकट हुई, मैंने नमन किया और वे सर्प भाग के पीछे हटे! जैसे कोई दिव्य-नौल(नेवला) देख लिया हो!
सर्पकुंडाने नृत्य की भावभंगिमा में अपने दोनों पाँव थिरकाए और वे सर्प जहां से आये थे वहीँ घुस गए! मैंने मस्तक झुकाया सर्पकुंडा के समख और वो भन्न से लोप हुई!
ये देख सूजन सी आ गयी चेहरे पर नौमना बाबा के! उसका वो प्रपंच भेद डाला था मैंने!

----------


## baba

वो बेहद गुस्सा हुआ! अपने गले की मालाएं तोड़ के फेंक दीं!
"नौमना बाबा!" मैंने हंसा अब!
हालांकि मेरी ये हंसी मेरी जीत की तो क़तई नहीं थी, बस पारिस्थितिक हंसी थी! हाँ बस यही!
"सुन लड़के?" उसने कहा,
"जी?" अब मैंने सम्मान सूचक शब्द कहा!
"क्या चाहिए तुझे?" उसने पूछा,
"आप जानते हैं" मैंने कहा,
"हम्म!" उसने कहा,
और फिर से डमरू उठा लिया, मैं आसान से खड़ा हो गया, कोई नयी विपदा आने वाली थी, निश्चित ही!
तभी आकाश से कुछ महाभीषण प्रेत प्रकट हुए, गले में त्रिकोण धारण किये हुए! मैं जान गया, ये वज्राल महाप्रेत हैं! किसी भी शक्ति से टकराने वाली वज्राल महाप्रेत, कुल सोलह!
"अब नहीं बचेगा तू लड़के!" खिलखिला के हंसते हुए कहा नौमना बाबा ने!
सोलह आने सच थी उसकी बात!
मेरे पास वज्राल से बचने का कोई सटीक उपाय नहीं था! हाँ, कोई घाड़ पास में होता आसान के स्थान पर होता तो मैं निपट लेता!
तभी एक युक्ति काम आयी! मैंने फ़ौरन अपने चाक़ू से अपना जिव्हा-भेदन किया और रक्त की कुछ बूँदें लीं, बूँदें अलख में डालीं, अलख भड़की, मेरे मंत्र ज़ारी थे! और वहाँ वज्राल बढ़ चले थे मेरी ओर!
तभी मैंने आमुंडनी का आह्वान किया! वज्राल थम गए वहीँ के वहीँ! और थम गया आँखें चौड़ी कर बाबा नौमना!
भड़भड़ाती हुई आमुंडनी प्रकट हुई! मेरी रुकी हुई साँसें फिर चलने लगीं!

----------


## baba

मैंने नमन किया उसको! उसने प्रयोजन भांपा और वो चल पड़ी वज्राल महा प्रेत के समूह की ओर! वे भाग खड़े हुए! जहां थे वहीँ से ऊपर उड़ चले! मैंने एक एक को देखा! सभी के सभी नदारद हो गए! मेरे सम्मुख आयी आमुंडनी तो मैंने मस्तक झुका दिया, वो भन्न से लोप हो गयी! अब मैंने बाबा नौमना को देखा! वो धम्म से नीचे बैठ गया!
"बस बाबा?" मैंने कहा,
वो कुछ नहीं बोला!
"बाबा?" मैंने फिर से पुकारा! 
अबकी बाबा ने एक माला मेरी ओर फेंक दी गले से उतार के!
मैं उठा और जाकर वो माला उठायी, ये माला इंसान के हाथ के पोरों की हड्डिओं की बनी थीं, उसमे बीच में मानव केश गुंथे हुए थे, डोर भी मानव-आंत से बनी थी!
"ये किसलिए बाबा?" मैंने पूछा,
"ये मेरा गुरु-माल है" उसने कहा,
हाथ काँप गए मेरे! जड़ हो गया शरीर! परखच्चे से उड़ने को तैयार मैं!
"किसलिए बाबा?" मैंने घुटनों पर बैठते हुए बोला,
"समय पूर्ण हुआ" उसने कहा,
"कैसा समय बाबा?" मैंने विस्मय से पूछा,
"तू जानता है" वो बोला,
"नहीं बाबा, मैं नहीं जानता" मैंने गर्दन हिलायी और माला अपनी छाती से लगायी!
"धारण कर ले इसे!" उसने कहा,
ओह! नौमना बाबा के गुरु की माला! मेरा अहोभाग्य! मैंने कांपते हाथों से माला धारण कर ली!
"बाबा डोम! वे हैं मेरे गुरु!" वो बोला,
कुछ आहट हुई!
मैंने आसपास देखा!
सभी मौजूद थे वहाँ!
सभी!
कुछ देखे और कुछ अनदेखे!

----------


## baba

वे सभी वहीँ खड़े थे, समूह में! शांत! जैसे बरसों से किसी की राह ताक़ रहे हों! जैसे कोई लेने आएगा उन्हें! जैसे भटकाव समाप्त!
शाकुण्ड सबसे पहले आये मेरे पास!
"उठ बेटा!" वे बोले,
मै मंत्र-मोहित सा उठ गया!
बरसों बीत गए हम प्रतीक्षा में!" वे बोले,
"प्रतीक्षा?" मैंने मन ही मन सोचा!
"हाँ, बरसों गुजर गए!" भाभर ने कहा,
मैंने भाभर को देखा!
संकुचाते हुए खड़ी थी वो!
"मै इसीलिए लिवा कर आया था तुम्हे!" खेचर ने कहा,
अब मै समझा!
भामा और शामा आगे आयीं अब! अपनी कटारें गिरा दीं ज़मीन पर, उनकी दुर्गन्ध, सुगंध में परिवर्तित हो गयी!
अब मेरी हिम्मत बढ़ चली! मै आगे बढ़ा! बाबा नौमना के पास! वो बैठा हुआ था, और बैठे हुए भी वो मेरे क़द के बराबर ही आ रहा था!
मैंने उसके समक्ष हाथ जोड़े! बहुत ऊंचा दर्ज़ा था बाबा नौमना का! बाबा नौमना मुस्कुराए!
"बादल छंट गए! अन्धकार मिट गया! आज!" वे बोले,
मुझे इतना सुकून! इतना सुकून कि जैसे मै उसका मद बर्दाश्त नहीं कर पाऊंगा, अपना भार भी सहन नहीं कर पाऊंगा, गिर जाऊँगा भूमि पर! तभी मेरे कंधे पर हाथ रखा किसी ने, मैंने पीछे मुडकर देखा, ये बाबा भेरू था! मैंने प्रणाम किया, उसने प्रणाम स्वीकार किया! और मुस्कुराया!

----------


## baba

"बादल छंट गए! अन्धकार मिट गया! आज!" वे बोले,
मुझे इतना सुकून! इतना सुकून कि जैसे मै उसका मद बर्दाश्त नहीं कर पाऊंगा, अपना भार भी सहन नहीं कर पाऊंगा, गिर जाऊँगा भूमि पर! तभी मेरे कंधे पर हाथ रखा किसी ने, मैंने पीछे मुडकर देखा, ये बाबा भेरू था! मैंने प्रणाम किया, उसने प्रणाम स्वीकार किया! और मुस्कुराया!
"धन्य है तू और तेरा खेवक!" वो बोला!
मैंने गर्दन झुक कर स्वीकार किया!
"सुनो?" शाकुण्ड ने कहा,
"आदेश?" मैंने कहा,
"पिंजरा टूट गया, अब उड़ना है!" वे बोले,
मै मर्म समझ गया!
"अवश्य!" मैंने कहा,
मै पाँव छूने झुका बाबा शाकुण्ड के!
"नहीं" वे बोले,
मुझे समझ नहीं आया!
"अभी नहीं" वे बोले,
अब मै समझ गया!
"सुनो" ये नौमना बाबा की आवाज़ थी!
मै वहाँ गया!
"किरली का मंदिर निकालो" वे बोले,
"अवश्य" मैंने कहा,
"वहाँ हमारा स्थान बनाना" वे बोले,
"अवश्य" मैंने कहा,
"सभी का" वे बोले,
"अवश्य" मैंने गर्दन भी हिलाई ये कह के!
शान्ति! एक अजीब सी शान्ति!
"कुछ चाहिए?" बाबा भेरू ने कहा,
"नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
मुस्कुरा गया बाबा भेरू!
"मै कल मंदिर निकलवाता हूँ बाबा नौमना!" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ" वे बोले,
"अब हम वहीँ मिलेंगे!" वे बोले,
"जैसी आज्ञा!" मैंने कहा और आँखें बंद कीं!
और जब आँखें खोलीं तो वहाँ कोई नहीं था!
मै अत्यंत भारी मन से लौट पड़ा अपनी अलख के पास! और बुक्का फाड़ के रोया! आंसू न थमे! मै रो रो के सिसकियाँ भरने लगा! और लेट गया! मै बाबा नौमना के प्रबाव में था! एक असीम सा सुख! एक अलग ही सुख!
मै होश खो बैठा!
बेहोश हो गया!

----------


## baba

जब मेरी आँख खुली तो मै बिस्तर पर लेटा था, कमरा जाना पहचाना लगा, ये हरि साहब का घर था! चक्र घूमा स्मृति का! सब याद आने लगा! मै चौंक के उठ गया! कमरे में मालती जी, हरि साहब, क़य्यूम भाई और शर्मा जी मेरे बिस्तर पर आ बैठे थे!
"अब कैसे हैं गुरु जी?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"मै ठीक हूँ, कब आया मै यहाँ?'' मैंने पूछा,
"सुबह ५ बजे" वे बोले,
मैंने घडी देखी, दस बज चुके थे!
"उठिए आप सभी" मैंने कहा और मै भी उठ गया, मै जस का तस था, न नहाया था न कुछ और, बस हाथ-मुंह धोया और कपडे बदल कर आया उनके पास!
"कहीं जाना है?" हरि साहब ने पूछा,
"हाँ, खेतों पे" मैंने कहा,
"वहाँ?" वे बोले,
"हाँ, कुछ खुदाई करनी है वहाँ, करवानी है, शंकर और दुसरे मजदूरों को तैयार करवाइए आप अभी" मैंने कहा,
"मै अभी फ़ोन करता हूँ" वे बोले,
और फिर कोई दस मिनट के बाद हम चल पड़े वहाँ से खेतों की और,
वहाँ शंकर और, और ५ आदमी तैयार थे, फावड़े और गैंती लेकर! मै फ़ौरन ही उनको अपने पीछे पीछे ले आया, वहीँ पपीते और केले के पेड़ों के पास, और एक जगह मैंने इशारा किया, मुझे दूर भाभरा खड़ी दिखाई दी, उसने बता दिया इशारा करके, ये वही जगह थी यहाँ से मुझे धक्का देकर भगाया गया था! मैंने वहीँ से खुदाई करवानी आरम्भ की, भाभरा लोप हो गयी!
चारपाइयां आ गयीं, हम वहीँ बैठ गए! खुदाई आरम्भ हो गयी! मै लेट गया, और आँखें बंद कर लीं, गत-रात्रि की सभी घटनाएं मेरे सामने से गुजर गयीं, तभी मेरा हाथ उस गुरु-माल पर गया, आनंद! असीम आनंद!
दोपहर हुई और फिर शाम!

----------


## baba

तभी शंकर आया वहाँ, कम से कम दस फीट खुदाई हो चुकी थी और तब एक दीवार दिखाई दी, पत्थर की! अब वहाँ से घड़े, सिल और पत्थर निकलने लगे! और खुदाई की! रात भर खुदाई हुई, बार बार रुक कर और तब एक छोटा गोल मंदिर झाँकने लगा वहाँ! तभी वहाँ एक घडा गिर दीवार में से निकल कर, मैंने वो उठाया, हिलाया, उसमे कुछ था! घड़े का मुंह मिट्ठी की ठेकरी से ही बंद किया गया था! मैंने वो हटाया, अन्दर सोना था! सिक्के, भारी भारी सिक्के! ये मेहनताना था! मंदिर बनवाने का! मै सब जानता था! एक सिक्के का फोटो ये है--
Attachment 902771

----------


## baba

और मित्रगण! तीन दिवस पश्चात वहाँ से एक मंदिर निकल आया! एक छोटा मंदिर, उसका प्रांगण! ये खेड़ा-पलट था! वस्तुतः ये वही था! इसी में मृत्यु हुई होगी वहाँ उनमे से कईयों की!
अब हरि साहब आये मेरे पास!
"कमाल हो गया गुरु जी" वे बोले,
"अभी काम बाकी है" मैंने कहा,
"नया बनवाना है, यही न?" वे बोले,
"हाँ!" मैंने कहा,
"अवश्य!" वे बोले,
"सिक्कों का कुल वजन कितना निकला?" मैंने पूछा,
"एक किलो और साढ़े सात सौ ग्राम" वे बोले,
"ठीक है" मैंने कहा,
"सब यहीं लगा दूंगा गुरु जी" वे बोले,
"अत्युत्तम!" मैंने कहा,
अब मैंने उनको समझाया कि वहाँ कब, क्या और कैसा करना होगा, उन्होंने इत्मीनान से सुना और अमल करने का फैंसला लिया!
अब शर्मा जी आ गए!
"आइये" मैंने कहा,
"कितना भव्य मंदिर है, मै अभी देख कर आया हूँ, लाल रंग का!" वे बोले,
"हाँ, अब साफ़ सफाई करवा दीजिये वहाँ" मैंने कहा,
"कह दिया मैंने" वे बोले,
"बहुत बढ़िया" वे बोले, 
"हरी साहब, आप इन मजदूरों के परिवार को भोजन और नए वस्त्र और कुछ धन दीजिये आज ही!" मैंने कहा,
"जी ज़रूर" वे बोले,
अब मै एक चारपाई पर बैठ गया!

----------


## baba

उसके अगले दिन, हरि साहब ने अपने मजदूरों को पैसा दे दिया, उनके बालक-बालिकाओं के नाम पैसा जमा भी करा दिया, कुछ पैसा उन्होंने दान भी कर दिया, सभी खुश थे!
और फि वो तिथि या दिवस या रात्रि आ गयी जिसका मुझे बेसब्री से इंतज़ार था! उस रात करीब १ बजे मै मंदिर पर पहुंचा, मैंने किसी को भी साथ ना लिया, शर्मा जी को भी नहीं, ये मुक्ति-क्रिया था, मुझे अकेले को ही करनी थी, मै साजोसामान लेकर आया था, मै उसी मंदिर की भूमि में पहुंचा और आसान लगा लिया, आँखें बंद कीं और बाबा नौमना का आह्वान करने लगा, कुछ देर में ही मेरे सर पर किसी ने हाथ रखा, ये बाबा शाकुण्ड थे!
"उठो!" वे बोले,
मै उठ गया,
"हम सब आ गए हैं!" वे बोले,
मैंने नज़रें घुमा कर देखा, सभी वहाँ खड़े थे! मुस्कुराते हुए!
मै सीधा बाबा नौमना के पास गया! उन्होंने मुझे देखा, मेरे सर पर हाथ रखा! मेरे आंसू छलक गए! मैंने अपने गले से वो गुरु-माल उतार और फिर बाबा के चरणों में रख दिया!
इस से पहले वो कुछ कहते मैंने ही कहा, "मै मनुष्य हूँ, लोभ, लालच, मोह, काम, क्रोध लालसा कूट कूट के भरी है, अब ना सही, कभी बाद में कोई भी एक मेरे हृदय में सत्ता क़ायम कर सकता है, फिर मेरा वजूद नहीं रह जाएगा कुछ भी!कोई भी सत्तारूढ़ हुआ तो मै, मै नहीं रहूँगा और ये गुरु-माल मेरे लिए फंदा बन जाएगा, बाबा!" मैंने कहा,
वो मुस्कुराये और गुरु-माल उठाया! अपने हाथ में रखा!
"इसको धारण कर लो!" उन्होंने खा,
"नहीं कर सकता!" ऩीने कहा,
"ये आदेश है" वे हंस के बोले,
अब मै आदेश कैसे टालता! ले लिया मैंने! मित्रगण! आज भी मेरी हिम्मत नहीं होती उसको धारण करने की! मैंने सम्भाल के रखा है उसको अपने दादा श्री की वस्तुओं के साथ!

----------


## baba

"हमे जाना है अब" भेरू ने कहा,
"उफ़! अब सब ख़तम!" मेरे दिल में आया ये विचार!
मित्रगण, मैंने उसी समय मुक्ति-क्रिया आरम्भ की और सबसे पहले रेखा को पार किया बाबा शाकुण्ड ने! आशीर्वाद देते हुए, फिर भामा-शामा, फिर भाभरा, फिर किरली! फिर भेरू और फिर खेचर! जाने से पहले खेचर मुझसे गले मिला!
और अंत में बाबा नौमना उठे! मुझे कुछ बताते हुए, कुछ सिखाते हुए विदा लेते हुए आशीर्वाद देते हुए हाले गए! पार हो गए! रह गया मै अकेला! अकेला ये घटना सुनाने के लिए! लेकिन मै कही भूल नहीं सका आज तक उनको!
मित्रगण! वहाँ एक मंदिर बनवा दिया गया, आज वहाँ भक्तगण आते हैं, वहाँ सभी के स्थान बने हैं! पूजन हो रहा है उनका! सच्चाई मै जानता हूँ, या वो सब जो इस घटना के गवाह हैं!
वक़्त बीत गया है! लेकिन मुझे आज भी लगता है मै आवाज़ दूंगा तो आ जायेंगे बाबा नौमना! लेकिन आवाज़ दे नहीं पाया हूँ आज तक! पता नहीं क्यों!
मै दो महीने पहले गया था वहाँ, जाना पड़ा था, आज वो स्थान रौनकपूर्ण है! फल-फूल सब है वहाँ! वो मंदिर! उस पर लहराता ध्वज! मै देख कर आया वही सब स्थान जो मैंने देखे थे भेरू के साथ, बाबा नौमना के साथ!
मैंने ये घटना इसीलिए यहाँ लिखी कि आप लोगों तक वो गुमनाम साधक प्रकाश में आ जाएँ! आशा करता हूँ इस घटना का एक एक किरदार आपको याद रहेगा, आपकी कल्पना में! साकार हो उठेंगे वे सभी!
आज हरि साहब का काम-काज चौगुना और तीन पोते हैं! छोटे लड़के की भी शादी हो गयी, लड़की भी खुश है! सभी पर नूर बरसा है बाबा नौमना का!
और,
आप सभी का धन्यवाद इस घटना को पढ़ने के लिए!
साधुवाद!

----------


## baba

दोस्तों मेरे जीवन काल में ऐसी बहुत सारी घटनाये हुई है, मैं आपको एक-एक करके कई घटनाओं के बारे में बताऊंगा !
कुछ लोगों को ये सिर्फ काल्पनिक लगेगी लेकिन आप थोडा सा प्रयास करके इनके बारे में सच्चाई का पता लगा सकते हो !
जिस क्षेत्र में ये सब हुवा है, वहां से अगर कोई है तो वो आपको इसकी सच्चाई बता सकते है !
हालाँकि पूरी सच्चाई मेरे सिवा कोई नही जानता !

----------


## baba

दोस्तों आपको कहानी चाहे सच्ची लगी हो या काल्पनिक, कैसी लगी ये जरुर बताएं !

----------


## xman

मुझे ऐसी कहानियाँ बहुत पसंद है चाहे सच्ची हो या काल्पनिक, पढ़कर मज़ा आ जाता है |
आपकी इस कहानी में ऐसा मज़ा आया की पूछो मत, मैंने तो अपने दोस्तों को इस सूत्र का लिंक सेंड किया है, सबको बोला है की इसे पढ़े |
मैंने इसे फेसबुक पर भी इसका लिंक शेयर किया है |

अब आपकी अगली कहानी (घटना) का इंतजार रहेगा |

----------


## xman

वैसे तो आपने अपने नंबर देने से मना किया है फिर भी अगर आप देना चाहे तो आप से निवेदन है की मुझे अपने नंबर व्यक्तिगत सन्देश से भेज दे |
मैं आपसे व्यकतिगत रूप से मिलना चाहता हूँ |

----------


## baba

अपने दोस्तों को लिंक भेजने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## baba

जब मै उस गली में घुसा तो जहाँ-तंहा लोग खड़े थे, कोई दो के समूह में और कोई चार के समूह में, लगता था कोई आयोजन हो या कोई दुर्घटना घटी हो. फिर हमने हॉर्न बजा बजा कर रास्ता बनाया और एक घर के सामने आ कर गाड़ी रोकी, अंदर से जय प्रसाद आये, शर्मा जी ने आगे-पीछे करके गाड़ी एक जगह लगा दी, हम अब उतरे गाड़ी से! और जय प्रसाद हमे अंदर ले गए! अंदर धार्मिक गाने चल रहे थे, रिश्तेदार आदि लोग बैठे थे वहाँ, कुछ पडोसी भी! धूपबत्ती, अगरबत्ती और दिए जल रहे थे! जय प्रसाद हमे एक कमरे में ले गए और हमको बिठा दिया वहाँ, हम बैठ गए! घर अच्छा बनाया था, एक सरकारी महक़मे में अच्छे पद पर आसीन थे वे!
उन्होंने आवाज़ दी, उनकी लड़की पानी ले कर आ गयी, उम्र होगी उस लड़की की कोई अठारह या उन्नीस बरस, आधुनिक लिबास पहने! हमने पानी पिया और रख दिए गिलास वापिस,
"ये दिए वगैरह क्यूँ जला रखे हैं?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी एक भोपा महाराज ने बताया था" वे बोले,
"अच्छा" मैंने कहा,
"रविशा कहाँ है?" मैंने पूछा,
"अंदर कमरे में" वे बोले,
तभी कीर्तन की आवाज़ आने लगी!
"चलिए, मुझे दिखाइये रविशा को" मैंने कहा,
"चलिए" वे उठे और हम उनके पीछे चल पड़े, उस कमरे में पहुंचे!
बड़ा ही अजीब माहौल था वहाँ! थालियाँ सजाई गयीं थीं, उनमे मिठाई, मेवे और नारियल, फल-फूल और न जाने क्या क्या रखा था! और सबसे बड़ी एक बात! वहाँ मल-मूत्र की दुर्गन्ध आयी!

----------


## baba

और अब देखिये!
बिस्तर पर रविशा बैठी थी, किसी देवी की तरह! एक हाथ में धामिक ग्रन्थ लिए और दूसरा हाथ अभय-मुद्रा में किये! केश खुले! बदन एक धोती में लिपटा, अंतःवस्त्र कोई नहीं!
कमाल था!
मुझे हंसी आ गयी! 
"क्या नाम है तेरा?" मैंने लड़की से पूछा,
मेरा ऐसा सवाल सुन कर वहाँ बैठे लोग मेरे शत्रु हो गए! तब शर्मा जी और जय प्रसाद ने सभी को बाहर निकाला वहाँ से! वे चले गए मुझे घूरते हुए!
"हाँ, अब बता, क्या नाम है तेरा?" मैंने पूछा,
उसने आँखें खोलीं और रोने लगी, जय प्रसाद उसके आंसू पोंछने के लिए झुके तो मैंने मना कर दिया! वो तो अब बुक्का फाड़ फाड़ कर रोने लगी!
मैंने तभी एक झापड़ दिया उसको! वो पीछे गिर गयी! हाथों में रखा सारा सामान गिर गया!
उसने अपने बाप को देखा! 
मैंने उसको देखा!
आँखें गोल कीं उसने!
बिना आवाज़ दांत भींचे अपशब्द कहे उसने!
"नाम बता अपना?"
कुछ न बोले वो!
"नाम बता?" मैंने कहा,
"देवी!" वो बोली,
"देवी?" मैंने हैरत से पूछा,
"हाँ!" उसने गर्दन हिला के कहा!
"कौन सी?" मैंने पूछा,
"लुहाली देवी" वो बोली!
"कहाँ की है?" मैंने पूछा,
"राजस्थान" उसने कहा,
अब मेरी हंसी छूट गयी!
"गढ़वाल से सीधी राजस्थान!" मैंने कहा,
"चुप! चुप!" वो बोली,
हाथ से श्श्श किया!
ये तो खेल था!
पक्का एक खेल!
एक ज़बरदस्त खेल!

----------


## baba

"नाम बता ओ लड़की?" मैंने ज़ोर से पूछा,
वो चुप रही!
"नहीं बताएगी?" मैंने धमका के पूछा,
वो अब भी चुप!
"ऐसे नहीं बताएगी तो तू?" मैंने कहा,
वो अब भी चुप!
"ठीक है, मत बता!" मैंने कहा,
अब मैंने वहाँ रखी हुई झाड़ू उठा ली, उसके ऐसे तैयार किया कि जैसे मै उस उसके सर पर मारने वाला हूँ!
और इस से पहले कि मै कुछ करता, वो तपाक से बोली,"बेटा कोई देवी माँ के साथ ऐसा करता है?"
"कौन देवी?" मैंने पूछा,
"लुहाली देवी" उसने उत्तर दिया,
"अच्छा! तो तू इस पर क्यों आई है?" मैंने उसकी ही बात बड़ी करी ऐसा पूछ कर,
"मुझे भुला दिया इन्होने" वो बोली,
"किसने?" मैंने पूछा,
"ओम प्रकाश ने!" उसने कहा,
"कौन है ये ओम प्रकाश?" मैंने पूछा,
"वो इस से पूछ ले बेटा" उसने अपने पिता की तरफ इशारा करके कहा,
"कौन है ये ओम प्रकाश?" मैंने उनसे ही पूछा,
"मेरे पिता जी" वे बोले,
"अब कहाँ हैं?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी उनका स्वर्गवास हो गया है एक महीने पहले" वे बोले,
"ओह!" मेरे मुंह से निकला,
"अब ओम प्रकाश तो स्वर्गीय हो गए, अब कौन बतायेगा?" मैंने उस लड़की से पूछा,
"राधेश्याम बतायेगा" वो बोली,
"वो कौन हैं?" मैंने पूछा,
"ये बतायेगा" उसने अपने पिता जी का कुरता पकड़ते हुए और देखते हुए कहा,
"कौन हैं ये राधेश्याम?" मैंने उनसे ही पूछा,
"जी..मेरे बड़े भाई" वे बोले,
"अब कहाँ हैं?" मैंने पूछा,
"यही रहते हैं, लेकिन हमारे और उनके परिवार में मनमुटाव हैं, बातचात नहीं है" वे बोले,
"ले लड़की, ये रास्ता भी बंद है!" मैंने कहा,
उसने कंधे उचकाए!
"तो मै क्या करूँ?" उसने कहा,
"बताएगी तो तू ही?" मैंने कहा,
"मै नहीं बताउंगी" वो बोली,
"कैसे नहीं बताएगी?" मैंने गुस्से से कहा,
"मै लुहाली देवी हूँ" उसने कहा,
"तो क्या हुआ?" मैंने कहा,
"कुछ भी नहीं हुआ?" उसने आँखें तरेड़ के कहा!
"हाँ, कुछ भी नहीं! तेरी जैसी देवियाँ पेड़ों पर लटकी पड़ी हैं!" मैंने कहा,
अब वो गुस्से से खड़ी हो गयी!
"ओये?" वो चिल्लाई मुझ पर!
"हाँ?" मैंने पूछा,
"निकल यहाँ से?" उसने कहा,
"नहीं तो?" मैंने पूछा,
"फूंक दूँगी तुझे" उसने नथुने फुला के कहा,
इतने में कई लोग आ गए वहाँ, आपत्ति जताने लगे! देवी पूजने लगे!
आखिर मुझे बाहर आना ही पड़ा!
मामला संगीन था!

----------


## baba

मामला अभी भी पकड़ में नहीं आया था! वहाँ अंध-श्रृद्धा के मारे लोग थे, कोई तार्किक तौर से काम नहीं ले रहा था! वहाँ उस लड़की रविशा की जान पर बनी थी! इसको किसी को कोई चिंता नहीं थी! वाह री अंध-श्रृद्धा!
हम उस कमरे से बाहर निकल गए, वापिस उसी कमरे में आ बैठे, अब तक चाय बनकर अ चुकी थी, मै चिंतित सा बैठा, चाय की चुस्कियां ले रहा था!
"एक बात बताइये, ऐसा कब हुआ?" मैंने जय साहब से पूछा,
"बताता हम मेरे पिताजी के देहांत के कोई बाद कोई बीस दिन बीते होंगे, तभी रात को...एक मिनट.." वे रुक गए कहते कहते!
तभी उन्होंने आवाज़ देकर अपनी छोटी बेटी को बुलाया,
वो आयी, और वहीँ बैठ गयी, अब उनसे जय साहब ने उस रात की कहानी बताने को कहा,
"बताओ बेटा" शर्मा जी ने कहा,
"अंकल एक रात की बात है, कोई ढाई बजे होंगे, रविशा ने मेरे बाल पकडे हुए थे और मुझे खेंच रही थी, गुस्से में गाली देते देते, जब मुझे दर्द हुआ तो मैंने देखा, ये रविशा थी, वो कह रही थी, 'तेरी इतनी, हिम्मत? हिम्मत? यहाँ कैसे लेट गयी?' मै डर गयी, वहाँ से जैसे तैसे भागी, कमरा खोला और मम्मी-पापा के पास आ कर रोने लगी, सारी बात बताई मैंने उनको, वे भी घबरा गए" उसने बताया,
कुछ देर शान्ति सी छायी!

----------


## Krishna

अति उत्तम बाबा जी ... ||

बाबा जी क्या आप हमारी तंत्र सम्बन्धी जिज्ञासाओं को समय मिलने पर व्यक्तिगत रूप से तथा फोरम पर सार्वजानिक रूप से शान्त करने की कृपा करेंगे ??

थोडा बहुत तो मैं जानता हूँ बाकी के लिए प्रयासरत हूँ |

----------


## uttarakhandi

बाबा जी ये आपके अपने तांत्रिक जीवन के  संस्मरण है

----------


## baba

> अति उत्तम बाबा जी ... ||
> 
> बाबा जी क्या आप हमारी तंत्र सम्बन्धी जिज्ञासाओं को समय मिलने पर व्यक्तिगत रूप से तथा फोरम पर सार्वजानिक रूप से शान्त करने की कृपा करेंगे ??
> 
> थोडा बहुत तो मैं जानता हूँ बाकी के लिए प्रयासरत हूँ |


थोड़ी बहुत ही हेल्प कर सकता हूँ क्यों की ये सब साधारण नही है !

----------


## baba

"फिर क्या हुआ?" शर्मा जी ने जय साहब से पूछा,
"हम कमरे में गए तो उसने गाली-गलौज सुनायी, हमारे माता-पिता को भी गालियां दीं, उनसे ऐसे ऐसे नाम बताये जिन्हे सिर्फ मै ही जानता था! हम घबरा गए बुरी तरह" वे बोले,
"फिर"? शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"उसके बाद वो एक खास मुद्रा बना के बैठ गयी, पद्मासन में, और हाथ अपने ऐसे कर लिए जैसे कोई देवी हो" वे बोले,
तब मेरी पत्नी ने पूछा," कौन हो आप?"
"लुहाली देवी" वो बोली,
"अब हम सच में डर गए!" जय साहब बोले,
"फिर?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"फिर जी उसने कहा, ये लाओ, वो लाओ, ऐसा करो, वैसा करो, पड़ोस में से बुला के लाओ, उसको लाओ आदि आदि" वे बोले,
"अच्छा, फिर?" मैंने पूछा,
"फिर जी हमारी पड़ोस में एक भोपा जी रहते हैं, पूजा आदि कराते हैं, उनको बुलाया, उन्होंने उस से बातचीत की और घोषणा कर दी कि ये सच में ही कोई देवी हैं, देवी लुहाली" वे बोले,
'और भोपा ने ये बात अड़ोस-पड़ोस में बता दी, मुनादी हो गयी और आग की तरह से ये खबर फ़ैल गयी!" बात ख़तम की शर्मा जी ने!

----------


## baba

"हाँ जी" वे बोले,
"वैसे क्या ये देवी ही हैं?" जय साहब की पत्नी ने पूछा,
'आपको क्या लगता है?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी हमे तो लगता है कि हैं ये देवी कोई लुहाली" वे बोलीं,
"हो सकता है, मुझे जांच करनी पड़ेगी" मैंने ये कह के बात टाली!
"वैसे ऐसा होता है क्या?" जय साहब ने पूछा,
"हाँ, सौ फी सदी ढोंग" मैंने कहा,
"ओह!" वे बोले,
"लेकिन वो सबकुछ बताती है" वे संशय में पड़कर बोले,
"यही जानना है कि कैसे!" मैंने कहा,
तभी आभार एक औरत आयी. उसने जय साहब से कुछ कहा,
जय साहब मेरे पास आये और बोले, "आपको बुला रही है वो" 
"मुझे? ठीक है" मैंने कहा,
और मै चल दिया उसके पास!

----------


## baba

मै अन्दर गया, वहां दीप जले थे, चौमुखे! उनमे खील-बताशे आदि पड़े हुए थे, अर्थात 'देवी जी' सात्विक थीं! प्रसन्न नहीं थी, क्रोधित थीं जय प्रसाद के परिवार से, क्यों? ये नहीं पता चल सका था!
खैर,
वो देवी जी खड़ी हुई थीं, नीचे फर्श पर, एक दरी बिछी हुई थी!
"मुझे क्यों बुलाया?" मैंने पूछा,
"बताती हूँ" उसने कहा,
वो मेरे सामने आई और मुझे मेरे सर पर हाथ रख कर आशीर्वाद सा दिया!
"ये क्या है?" मैंने पूछा,
"आशीर्वाद" वो बोली,
मेरी हंसी छूट गयी और वहाँ खड़े लोग मुझसे उसी क्षण शत्रुता कर बैठे मन ही मन!
"हाँ, किसलिए बुलाया था?" मैंने पूछा,
"तू नहीं मानता मै लुहाली देवी हूँ?" उसने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"कैसे मानेगा?" उसने पूछा,
"कोई प्रमाण दे" मैंने कहा,
"कैसा प्रमाण?" उसने कहा,
अब उसने मेरे घर-परिवार के सदस्यों आदि के नाम बताये!
"और चाहिए प्रमाण?" उसने पूछा,
मुझे हंसी आ गयी!
"क्यों हंसा तू?" उसे गुस्सा आया!
"ये तो कोई भी कर सकता है!" मैंने कहा,
"कौन कर सकता है?" उसने पूछा,
"मै" मैंने बडंग मारा!
वो अर्रा के हंसी!
"तेरी क्या औक़ात!" उसने कहा,
"पता चल जाएगा!" मैंने कहा,
"तू अपने आपको बहुत बड़ा कलाकार समझता है?" उसने पूछा,
कलाकार? यही कहा न उसने? मेरा दिमाग घूमा! ये जानती है की मै कौन हूँ! इसीलिए मुझे बुलवाया इसने!

----------


## baba

"मैंने कब कहा कि मै कोई कलाकार हूँ?" मैंने पूछा,
"मै जानती हूँ" उसने कहा,
"और मै भी जान गया हूँ!" मैंने कहा,
"क्या?" उसने पूछा,
"बता दूंगा, इतनी शीघ्र भली नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
"छत्तीस योजन! छप्पन भोजन!" उसने कहा,
अब मै जैसे धड़ाम से नीचे गिरा!
मैंने उसको उसकी आँखों में देखा!
वो कुटिल रूप से, बिल्ली की तरह मुझे आँखें भिड़ाये थी!
छत्तीस योजन! छप्पन भोजन! फंस गया था मै! अब कोई गलत था और कोई सही! या तो मै गलत या वो सही!
"खेड़ू के तीर, जय मोहम्मदा वीर!" मैंने कहा,
धसका लगा उसे! भयानक धसका!
हाँ! हाँ! ये हुई न बात!
"क्या हुआ 'देवी जी'?" मैंने कहा,
"निकल जा यहाँ से, इस से पहले कि मै तेरे नाम का परचा काटूँ!" उसने कहा,
"परचा तो तेरा कटेगा! बहुत जल्द!" मैंने कहा,
उसने मुझे लात मारनी चाही तो मैंने लात पकड ली उसकी और पीछे धक्का दे दिया! उसके भक्तों ने हाथापाई सी करके मुझे बाहर निकाल दिया वहाँ उस कमरे से!
"मरेगा! तू मरेगा!" ऐसा कहा उसने कई बार!
तमाशा बन गया वहाँ!

----------


## baba

मै वापिस उसी कमरे में आ गया! वहां मुझे अच्छा नहीं लगा था, सोच रहा था कि इस मामले से दूर रहना ही बेहतर था, लेकिन फिर मुझे जय प्रसाद का ख़याल आया, उस लड़की रविशा का ख़याल आया, अब मदद करना औघड़ी-धर्म बनता है, सो फंस के रह गया मै, मुझे ये भक्तगण कुछ करने नहीं दे रहे थे, 'देवी जी' को सरक्षण प्राप्त हो गया था आस्था का, मेरा कुछ करना आस्था के विरुद्ध होता उनके! अब क्या हो? कैसे हो? असमंजस की स्थिति मेरे सर पर नाच रही थी! क्या किया जाए? यहाँ तो किसी माध्यम-मार्ग की भी गुंजाइश शेष नहीं थी! वहाँ 'देवी जी' विराजमान थीं!
"अच्छा जी, हम चलेंगे अब" मैंने कहा जय साहब से,
"जी अवश्य, लेकिन..." वे बोले,
"मै जानता हूँ, कि क्या है ये मामला, कैसे निबटेगा, यही न?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी" उन्होंने कहा,
"देखिये, सबसे पहले तो इस सब अंध-श्रद्धालुओं को यहाँ से हटाइये, उसके बात ही कुछ बात बनेगी, या इस लड़की को मेरे शमशान में लाइए, जैसे भी करके, बाँध के, पीट के, जकड़ के, कैसे भी, समझे आप?" मैंने कहा,
"जी" वे असहाय से बोले,
अब हम खड़े हुए वहाँ से! और जैसे ही खड़े हुए रविशा दनदनाते हुए आ गयी वहाँ! गुस्से में!
हम वहीँ बैठ गए!
"चन्द्रबदनी हूँ मै!" उसने चीख के कहा!
"स्याही हूँ मै!" उसने फिर से चीख के कहा,
"हरयाली हूँ मै!" उसने फिर से चीख के खा!
"सुरकंडा हूँ मै!" उसने दहाड़कर कहा!
वाह! सारी की सारी महाशक्तियां! सभी के नाम गिना दिए उसने!
"सुन लिया! लेकिन तू कौन है?" मैंने सुलगता हुआ सा सवाल किया!
"मरेगा! मेरे हाथों मरेगा तू औघड़!" वो चिल्ला के बोली,
"तेरी क्या औक़ात?" मै अब खड़ा हो कर बोला!
"औक़ात देखेगा मेरी?" उस बिफरी अब!
"हाँ! हाथ लगा के देख! सौगंध औघड़दानी की यहीं बाँध के न दफ़न कर दूँ तो कहना!" अब मै ताव में आ कर बोला!
"जा! तेरे जैसे औघड़ों का नाश करती आई हूँ और अब तेरी बारी है!" वो बोली,
"ना! ना! मेरे जैसा नहीं था उनमे कोई भी! ये तू गलत बोली!" मैंने कहा,
"देख लेंगे! आज से दिन गिनने लग! सुखा के मारूंगी तेरा खून!" वो बोली और फिर अट्टहास!
सभी भयभीत हो गए वहाँ! पाँव पड़ गए उसके!
रह गए हम दो, सिर्फ दो!
जो पाँव नहीं पड़े!

----------


## baba

"अब निकाल जा यहाँ से! जो कर सकता है कर ले!" उसने थप्पड़ दिखा के कहा मुझे!
"तुझे भी और इन अंधे लोगों को भी पता चल जाएगा कि तू है कौन!" मैंने कहा,
"आअक थू!" उसने थूक फेंका!
"चलो यहाँ से शर्मा जी!" मैंने कहा,
"जाओ! जाओ यहाँ से!" वो बोली!
गुस्सा तो मुझे इतना आया कि मै भंजन-मंत्र पढ़कर इसकी आंत-हाड़ सब निकाल दूँ! निकाल तो सकता था, लेकिन इस बेचारी रविशा का कोई दोष नहीं था!
खैर, हम निकाल आये वहाँ से! बाहर आकर गाड़ी में बैठ गए, गाड़ी स्टार्ट कर दी,
मुझे भयानक गुस्सा! जय साहब भी घबरा गए!
"क्षमा कीजिये" वे बोले,
"कोई बात नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"क्षमा!" वे बोले,
"कोई बात नहीं जय साहब! मै समझता हूँ!" मैंने कहा,
अब गाड़ी मोड़ी हमने!
और चल दिए वापिस, जय साहब को बता दिया कि शीघ्र ही मुलाक़ात होगी हमारी अब!
और अब सच में ही 'मुलाक़ात' होनी थी!
असल की मुलाक़ात!

----------


## baba

हम वापिस आ रहे थे, मुझे गुस्सा था बहुत, वहां अगर श्रृद्धा या आस्था वाली बात न होती तो जंग होती! अच्छी-खासी जंग! फिर देखते कि कौन जीतता! लेकिन वहाँ उन भक्तों ने बखेड़ा खड़ा कर रखा था, मेरी तो क्या स्वयं जय प्रसाद की भी वहाँ नहीं चल रही थी! लोग आ रहे थे गाड़ी भर भर के! जिसको भी खबर लगती वही दौड़ा चला आता!
"कहाँ खोये हुए हो गुरु जी?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"वहीँ" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, स्थिति तो गंभीर है वहाँ" वे बोले,
"झूठ है सब वहाँ!" मैंने कहा,
"पता है" वे बोले,
"इसीलिए गुस्सा आ गया था" मैंने बताया,
"जानता हूँ" वे बोले,
तभी शर्मा जी ने गाड़ी एक ढाबे के सामने रोक दी,
"आइये, चाय पी लें" वे बोले,
"चलिए" मैंने कहा और गाड़ी का दरवाज़ा खोल मै बाहर आ गया,
ढाबे में गए,
चाय का कहा और फिर वहीँ बैठ गए,
"क्या लगता है आपको, कौन है ये देवी?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"है कोई, लेकिन देवी नहीं कोई" मैंने कहा,
"कैसे कह सकते हैं?" उन्होंने विस्तृत किया अपना प्रश्न,
"बताता हूँ ध्यान से सुनना! सुनिए, जब एक व्यक्ति किसी भूत-प्रेत की सवारी बर्दाश्त नहीं कर सकता, तो फिर दिव्य स्वरुप? कोई दिव्य आत्मा? असंभव! उसमे इतना भार होता है कि कोई संभाल नहीं सकता! क्या हाथी इस कप में समा सकता है?( मैंने चाय के कप का उदाहरण दिया, जो मेरे हाथ में था) कदापि नहीं! शर्मा जी, मनुष्य कितना ही स्नान कर ले, चन्दन लेप, केवड़ा लेप ले, तब बी उसके शरीर में मल-मूत्र, पीप, मवाद, उसके सभी बाह्य-द्वार सदैव गंदे ही रहते हैं, शौच से निवृत होने के पश्चात क्या उदर में शौच शेष नहीं?? क्या मूत्र शेष नहीं? क्या नाक में, कान में, जिव्हा पर अवशिष्ट पदार्थ शेष नहीं? तो कौन साफ़? क्या नाखूनों में, आँखों में, क्या भौंहों में कचरा शेष नहीं? क्या श्वास-नलिका में कचरा शेष नहीं? क्या थूक में मेद और दुरगन्ध, बलगम शेष नहीं? तो कौन साफ़? मंदिर जाने वाले स्वच्छ नहीं होते शर्मा जी, बल्कि वो उस दिव्य-स्वरुप को भी मलिन करते हैं! मन, वचन, कर्म तो व्यक्ति के मलिन हैं ही, तो स्वच्छ क्या? सात्विक! सात्विक देवी वो बबी इस हाड़-मांस की गंदगी से बने शरीर में! कदापि नहीं! इतने ही स्वच्छ होते तो उनका स्थान स्वर्ग में होता, देवस्थान में होता इस मृत्युलोक में नहीं! अब समझे आप?" मैंने कहा!

----------


## baba

"हाँ! शत प्रतिशत सत्य!" वे बोले,
"मेरे शब्द कटु हो सकते हैं, परन्तु अर्थ नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"निःसंदेह" वे बोले,
कुछ देर शान्ति, अपने अपने क्षेत्र में केन्द्रित!
जो तू है वो मै नहीं और जो मै हूँ वो तू नहीं!
और!
ऐसा कब नहीं?
प्रेम! विशुद्ध प्रेम!
यही तो है जो जोड़ देता है तुझे और मुझे!
तुझे और मुझे!
किस से?
उस से! 
उस सर्वशक्तिमान से!
भक्ति से सामर्थ्य हांसिल होता है जीवन में दुःख झेलने का! अर्थात जो भक्ति करेगा उसकी, उसका दुखी, दूसरों से अधिक, होना स्वाभाविक ही है!
ठूंठ पर क्या छाल और क्या पत्तियाँ!
काम-पिपासा! देह-लालसा! माया-लालसा! मोह! ये क्या हैं? यही तो हैं बंधन! उसके बनाए हुए!
जो जान गया वो तर गया, जो नहीं जाना वो मर गया!
मर गया!
हाँ!
मर गया!
पुनः जीवन की खोज में!
और फिर!
फिर वही अनवरत चक्र!
योनि-भोगचक्र!
खैर!
चाय ख़तम हुई और हम अब चले दिल्ली की ओर!
अपने स्थान की ओर!

----------


## baba

हम वापिस आ गए, पहुँच गए अपने स्थान पर, जाते ही मैं मदिराभोग के लिए आवश्यक वस्तुएं एकत्रित कीं और फिर शर्मा जी के साथ मैंने मदिरापान आरम्भ किया, ताप अधिक था, पैग पर पैग होते चले गये! मुझे सच में ही क्रोध था!
"एक बात कहूँ?" शर्मा जी ने कहा,
"हाँ, कहिये" मैंने कहा,
"कैसे हकीक़त जानी जाये इस 'देवी जी' की?" वे बोले,
"मै आज रवाना करता हूँ किसी को" मैंने कहा,
"इबु को?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"फिर?" वे बोले,
"किसी औरत को" मैंने कहा,
"अच्छा" वे बोले,
"आहत हैं?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"नहीं तो" मैंने उत्तर दिया और हंसी आ गयी मुझे कहते ही!
लग रहा है" वे भी हँसे कहते हुए!
"नहीं, आहत नहीं हाँ, क्रोधित हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"समझ सकता हूँ" व बोले,
इसके बाद हमने भोजन किया और फिर शर्मा जी रात के समय चले गए वापिस अपने घर, सुबह आने थे वो अब!
अब मै उठा, स्नान किया और अपने क्रिया-स्थल में पहुंचा, वहां अलख उठायी और फिर अलख भोग दिया!

----------


## baba

अब मैंने ऐसी किसी शक्ति को आह्वानित करना था जो मुझे सच्चाई बता सके! खबीस को मै दांव पर नहीं लगा सकता था! अतः मैंने बेग़म चुड़ैल का आह्वान किया! धुंआ और राख के कण बिखेरती वो प्रकट हो गयी! मैंने उसको उद्देश्य बता दिया और इस तरह वो अपना भोग ले उड़ चली!
मै वहीँ बैठ गया, उस पर नज़रें गढ़ाए हुए, अलख में ईंधन डालता रहा! ये समय करीब एक बजे रात का था, आसपास इसी के रहा होगा!
दस मिनट में बेग़म हाज़िर हुई! भीरु! आधा तो मै अब समझ गया! बेग़म बिना कुछ कहे ही लोप हो गयी! अब मै पूर्ण रूप से समझ गया! समझ गया कि मेरे सामने टकराने वाली बला कि आधी अधूरी नहीं बल्कि खेलीखायी और नैसर्गिक है!
अब मैंने वाचाल महाप्रेत का आह्वान किया! घंटों की आवाज़ करते हुए वाचाल प्रकट हुआ! कहता कम है अट्टहास अधिक करता है! मैंने उसको उसका उद्देश्य बताते हुए रवाना कर दिया!
वाचाल उड़ चला!
करीब आधे घंटे में वापिस आया! कोई अट्टहास नहीं! मामला गंभीर था! ये मै समझ गया था! काहिर, वाचाल ने भी स्पष्ट कर दिया कि वो है कौन! वो अब अपना भोग ले लोप हो गया!
अब मै जान गया था, इशारा मिल गया था कि वो है कौन!
वो थी चन्द्रबदनी-सखी रुपालिका! एक देवसखी! एक तिरस्कृत और अब प्रेत-योनि में रहने वाली देवसखी!

----------


## baba

अब मुझे अपना हर कदम संभाल कर रखना था! एक चूक और प्राण-हरण! निश्चित रूप से! वो खुंखार थी! भयानक और शत्रुहंता! अब तो योजना भी संयत होकर ही बनानी थी! लेकिन अभी एक प्रश्न बाकी था, उसने रविशा को ही क्यों चुना था? क्या रविशा गढ़वाल गयी थी? कि अभिमंत्रित वस्तु? कोई अन्य सम्बन्ध? यदि हाँ तो क्या? प्रश्नों की झड़ी लगने लगी थी!
परन्तु सबसे पहले मुझे चौंसठ-कुमुदा को जागृत करना था! और इसमें मुझे तीन रातें लगने वाली थीं!
मै उठा वहाँ से और अपने कक्ष में आ कर सो गया!
सुबह सुबह शर्मा जी आ गए! गाड़ी लगा, सीधा मेरे पास आये, नमस्कार हुई और हम बैठ गए वहीँ, सहायक चाय ले आया, साथ में प्याज के पकौड़े, हमने खाना शुरू किया, चाय पीनी शुरू की!
"कुछ पता चला?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
और मैंने सबकुछ बता दिया उनको! सुनकर हैरत में पड़ गए वे!
"अब?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"शक्ति-जागरण" मैंने कहा,
'अच्छा!" वे बोले,
"हाँ, चौंसठ-कुमुदा" मैंने कहा,
"अच्छा, बाबा रन्ना मल की कुटिया वाली?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ, वही" मैंने कहा,
"तब तो बात बन जायेगी!" उन्होंने कहा और उनको सुकून हुआ!
"हाँ, बन जायेगी" मैंने कहा,
अब मैंने शर्मा जी को एक फेहरिस्त पकड़ाई, इसमें कुछ ख़ास सामग्री थी, वही लानी थी उनको!
और फिर उसी रात से शक्ति-जागरण करना था!

----------


## baba

शर्मा जी ने फेहरिस्त ले ली, और फिर चले गए, मै अपने कुछ कामों में व्यस्त हो गया, कुछ एक फ़ोन भी आए, उनसे बातें कीं और फिर मैंने अपनी कुछ वस्तुएं निकाल लीं, ये बहुत आवश्यक वस्तुएं थीं उस देवसखी से लड़ने के लिए! उसी शाम को शर्मा जी वो सामग्री ले आये, ये कुछ ख़ास सामग्री होती है, और मैंने उसी रात से शक्ति-जागरण का संकल्प लिया और उसी रात क्रिया में जा बैठा, अब तीन रातों तक शर्मा जी को वहीँ रहना था!
पहली रात!
पूजन किया, आह्वान किया!
दूसरी रात!
आह्वान सफल हुआ, एक एक कर मंत्र, तंत्र और यन्त्र जागृत होने लगे!
तीसरी रात!
शक्ति संचरण एवं जागरण सम्पूर्ण हुआ!
अब अगली रात शमशान-जागरण था! ये सबसे अहम् होता है! वही मैंने किया, प्रेतों की खूब दावत हुई! सभी खुश! ख़ुशी के मारे औले-डौले घुमते! बेचारे! कोई कहीं का और कोई कहीं का! खैर, उनको दावत दी गयी और दावत भी भरपूर हुई! उस रात मै सो नहीं सका! काम बहुत था!
जब फ़ुरसत मिली तब सुबह के छह बज चुके थे! 
कमर में जकड़न हो गयी थी, सो आराम करने के लिए मै सो गया वहीँ भूमि पर, दो तीन कुत्ते भी बैठे थे वहाँ, मैं वही सो गया! वे भी सो गए! किसी ने किसी को भी तंग नहीं किया!
जब सूरज की तपती रौशनी ने तन को चूमा तो होश आया! दुत्कार के उठा दिया था धूप ने! अलसाए मन से मै उठा और एक पेड़ के नीचे लेट गया, अब दो घंटे और सो गया! तभी शर्मा जी आ गए ढूंढते ढूंढते! अब उन्होंने जगा दिया!
"आइये शर्मा जी!" मैंने कहा,
नमस्कार आदि हुई!
"हो गया न्यौत-भोग?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ, कर दिया कल" मैंने कहा,
"चलिए, आप स्नान कीजिये, मै खाना ले आया हूँ, खाना खाइए फिर" मैंने कहा,
"चलो, आप कक्ष में बैठो, मै आया अभी" मैंने कहा और मै स्नानघर के लिए चल पड़ा!
स्नान किया और फिर कक्ष में आकर खाना खाया!
और तभी शर्मा जी के फ़ोन पर घंटी बजी, ये फ़ोन जय प्रसाद का था, जय साहब बड़े घबराए हुए थे! सारी बातें तफसील से सुनीं शर्मा जी ने और फिर फ़ोन काट दिया!

----------


## baba

"क्या हुआ?" मैंने पूछा,
"आतंक काट दिया उस लड़की ने वहाँ" वे बोले,
"कैसे?" मैंने पूछा,
"अपने बाप से गलती क़ुबूल करने को कहती है और बताती भी नहीं" वे बोले,
'अच्छा!" मैंने कहा,
"और क्या कह रहे थे?" मैंने पूछा,
"बुला रहे थे" वे बोले,
"उनसे कहो कि क्या वो उसको यहाँ ला सकते हैं?" मैंने पूछा,
"अभी पूछता हूँ" वे बोले और नंबर मिला दिया,
उनकी बातें हुईं,
आखिर में यही निकला कि हमे ही जाना पड़ेगा वहाँ, और कोई रास्ता नहीं था!
"ठीक है, अभी बजे हैं ग्यारह, हम २ बजे निकलते हैं वहाँ के लिए" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है, मै खबर कर देता हूँ उनको" वे बोले,
"ठीक" मैंने कहा,
खबर कर दी गयी!
और हम निकल पड़े ठीक दो बजे मेरठ के लिए!

----------


## baba

हम वहाँ पौने चार बजे पहुँच गए! जय प्रसाद वहीँ मिले, बेटी के कारण दफ्तर भी नहीं जा पा रहे थे और ऊपर से लोग हुजूम में आ रहे थे गीत-गान करते करते! घर, घर न रहकर देवालय हो चूका था, लोग बाहर बैठे थे, कनात लगी हुई थीं, और अब तो भण्डारा भी शुरू हो चुका था! लुहाली-मैय्या के गीत गव रहे थे! जहां दखो, लुहाली ही लुहाली!
हम अन्दर गए और अन्दर जाते ही रविशा चिल्लाने लगी! हमने अनसुना किया और जय साहब के कमरे में बैठ गए!
और भाग कर आ गयी वहाँ रविशा! साथ ही साथ कुछ भैय्यन क़िस्म के सर पर चुनरी बांधे लोग!
अब मै खड़ा हो गया! मुझे खड़ा देख सभी खड़े हो गए!
"आ गया मरने?" उसने कहा,
"हाँ!" मैंने हंस के कहा,
"हो गया जागरण?" उसने आँखें तरेर के कहा,
"हाँ" मैंने उत्तर दिया,
"अब तू लौट के नहीं जाएगा!" वो हंसके बोली!
"तू रोकेगी मुझे?" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ!" उसने कहा,
"तू नौकरानी है, तिरस्कृत नौकरानी!" मैंने कहा,
अब उखड़ी वो!
"हम्म्म! अब जान गया मै कौन हूँ?" उसने कहा,
"हाँ!" मैंने उत्तर दिया,
"भय नहीं लगा?" उसने पूछा,
"भय? तुझसे?" मैंने उपहास करते हुए पूछा,
"हाँ मुझ से!" उसने कहा,
इतने में सभी भैय्यन लोग चिल्लाये, 'जय लुहाली-मैय्या' !!
"तू जिन पर कूद रही है न, तेरा वो सिलसिलिया और कमेदिया, मेरे अंगूठे से बंधे चले आयेंगे!" मैंने कहा,
आँखें फट गयीं उसकी! पहली बार!

----------


## baba

"तू जानता है मै कौन हूँ?" उनसे गरण नीचे करते हुए पूछा,
"हाँ!" मैंने कहा,
"कौन?" उसने पूछा!
"भगौड़ी!" मैंने कहा,
इतना सुन, वो झपटी मुझ पर! मैंने और शर्मा जी ने उसको पकड़ कर पीछे फेंक दिया!
'मार मैय्या!" 'मार मैय्या' के नारे से लगने लगे वहाँ!
जय साहब कांपने लगे मारे भय के कि कहीं कोई फसाद न हो जाए!
"काट डालूंगी!" उसने ऊँगली दिखा कर हथेली से चाक़ू की मुद्रा बना कर कहा,
"भाग लेगी वापिस!" मैंने चुटकी मारते हुए कहा,
"बहुत पछतायेगा!" उसने गुस्से से कहा,
"देखा जाएगा!" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं बचेगा तू!" उसने अब जैसे गान आरम्भ किया इसी वाक्य का! गर्दन को हिलाते हिलाते! और धम्म से नीचे गिरी वो! सभी पीछे हटे!
कुछ देर मृतप्रायः सी रही और फिर एक दम से खड़ी हो गयी! आँखें ऐसे बाहर जैसे फट के बाहर आने वाली हों! सभी को घूरा उसने! घूम घूम के! फिर मेरे पास आई, नथुने फुलाते हुए!
"तूने सुना नहीं?" एक भयानक भारी भरकम मार्दाना आव में उसने कहा,
लोगों ने ये आवाज़ सुनी और भाग छूटे वहाँ से! दो चार हिम्मती डटे रहे! जय साहब सीने पर हाथ रखते हुए बिस्तर पर बैठ गए, अपने आप में संकुचित होकर! उनकी भी आँखें बाहर और जबड़े एक दूसरे से चिपके हुए, भय के मारे!

----------


## baba

"ओ अंका! सुना नहीं तूने?" वो बोली, मर्दाना आवाज़ में!
अंका! मायने कच्चा खिलाड़ी!
"सुन लिया कमेदिया मैंने!" मैंने कहा,
उसने अपना नाम सुना तो अट्टहास लगाया!
"चला जा! आखिरी मौका है!" उसने कहा,
"जाऊँगा! कुछ कहूँ? सुनाऊं?" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, बता?" उसने हाथ पर हाथ मारा!
"गुस्सा न हों!" मैंने कहा,
"जल्दी बक?" उसने कहा,
"ठीक है, पहले अपने बारे में बताऊँ या सुनाऊं?" मैंने कहा,
"सुना पहले?" उसने कहा,
"ठीक है, बाद में बता दूंगा! अभी कुछ सुनाऊं?" मैंने कहा,
"सुना???" उसने कहा,
"बारह हाथ का जवान! मुंह में बीड़ा पान!
कमेदिया मसान, मोहम्मदा वीर की आन!" मैंने पढ़ दिया!
धम्म! धम्म! 
धम्म से गिरी वो नीचे!
ये देख लोग हैरान! बाहर से भी आ गए लोग ये सुनकर!
जय साहब ने भी उचक के देखा!
"घबराइये नहीं!" मैंने मुस्कुरा के कहा!
अब मै बैठ गया, शर्मा जी को भी बिठा लिया!

----------


## baba

मेरी क्या सभी की नज़रें रविशा पर टिकी हुई थीं! वो कोई हरक़त नहीं कर रही थी! और अचानक से ही उठ बैठी! ठहाके लगा के हंसने लगी! वहाँ खड़े लोग 'जय मैय्या' 'जय मैय्या' का नाद करने लगे! उसने मुझे देखा तो ठिठक गयी!
"तू जिंदा है अभी तक?" उसने पूछा,
मुझे हंसी आई!
"हाँ! तेरा कमेदिया आया था, चला गया!" मैंने कहा,
"भाग गया कमेदिया! कमीना!" वो बोली,
"हाँ भाग गया और अब न आवै वो दुबारा!" मैंने उपहास किया!
वो खड़ी हो गयी!
और झप्प से मेरी गोद में आ बैठी! मुझे मौका ही नहीं मिला हटने या रोकने का!
"मेरे साथ चलेगा?" उसने मेरे कंधे पर सर रखते हुए और मेरी चिबुक के बीच में नाख़ून गड़ाते हुए पूछा,
"कहाँ?" मैंने पूछा,
"मेरी जगह!" उसने कहा,
"कहाँ है तेरी जगह?" मैंने पूछा,
"नद्दोबाड़ा" उसने कहा,
"अच्छा!" मैंने कहा,
"बोल?" उसने नाख़ून और गड़ा के पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
वो हंसी ज़ोर ज़ोर से!
वहाँ खड़े लोग अचंभित और विस्मित! 'देवी जी' बुला रही हैं और मै मना कर रहा हूँ! कैसा अजीब और पागल आदमी है! कृपा लेनी ही नहीं आती हर किसी को! 
"चल ना मेरे स्थान पर" उसने मेरे अब बाल पकड़ लिए पीछे से,
"नहीं" मैंने मना कर दिया,
मैंने उसको हटाना चाहा तो और सट गयी!

----------


## baba

"चलो भागो यहाँ से, हरामजादों!" अब उसने गालियाँ दीं सभी को जो वहाँ खड़े थे! सभी के मुंह खुल गए ये सुनकर! और मुझे हंसी आ गयी! वे हटने लगे सभी वहाँ से! और हट गए! उसने फिर अपने बाप को देखा, और पूछा, "क्या नाम है रे तेरा?"
"जी......... जय प्रसाद" डर डर के शब्द निकले उनके मुंह से!
"तेरा बसेरा है ये?" उसने पूछा,
"हाँ जी" वे बोले,
"जा! गोश्त रंधवा आज!" उसने कहा,
जय प्रसाद को समझ नहीं आया तो मैंने साधारण भाषा में समझ दिया! वे समझ गए! शुद्ध शाकाहारी घर में विशुद्ध मांसाहारी भोजन! कैसी अजीब हालत थी जय साहब की!
"जा? जाके रंधवा?" अपने पाँव मारते हुए उनको, बोली रविशा!
अब वे भी चले गए! अब रह गए मै, शर्मा जी और रविशा वहाँ!
"हाँ रे? वो कमेदिया भाग गया?" उसने पूछा,
"हाँ, भगा दिया उसको" मैंने कहा,
"शाबास!" वो बोली,
"अपना नाम तो बता दे?" मैंने कहा,
"बताती हूँ, रुक जा!" वो बोली,
अब खड़ी हो गयी और मेरे सामने नीचे बैठ गयी! लोग कनखियों से देख रहे थे बाहर से ये सब तमाशा!
"ताम्र्कुंडा!" उसने कहा,
"अच्छा!" मैंने कहा,
'हाँ!" उसने कहा,
मैंने एक बात पर गौर किया, अब वो ऐसे बोलने लगी थी जैसे मदिरापान कर रही हो हर शब्द में! और ये बात मेरे लिए खतरनाक थी! कोई भी पल झपट मार सकती थी! मुझे भी और रविशा के बदन को भी!

----------


## baba

"तेरा नाम क्या है?" उसने पूछा,
मैंने अपना नाम बता दिया!
"बहुत बढ़िया!" वो बोली,
और अब धीरे धीरे उसने खेलना शुरू किया, ताली मारनी शुरू की!
"प्यास लगी है" उसने कहा,
"पानी पीयेगी?" मैंने पूछा.
"ना, ना! सुम्मा पियूंगी" उसने कहा,
सुम्मा! सौंफ़ से बनी एक तेज शराब!
"वो यहाँ नहीं है" मैंने कहा,
"यहाँ क्या है?" उसने पूछा,
अब उसका खेलना और तेज हुआ!
"पानी" मैंने कहा,
"ना! ना! सुम्मा!" उसने कहा,
अब उसने चिल्लाना आरम्भ किया! अंटशंट के नाम! अनापशनाप!
"ताम्रा?" मैंने पुकारा,
"बोल, जल्दी बोल?" उसने कहा, 
"तो आली यहाँ?" मैंने पूछा ! आली यानि आ ली! सवार हो गयी!
"रुकजा!" ऐसा उसने अब हर झूलन पर कहा!
अब शुरू होना था खेल! जो उसने शुरू किया था, बस अभी अभी!

----------


## baba

वो रुक गयी! एक दम रुक गयी! अपने दोनों होठों को अपने मुंह के अन्दर लेने की कोशिश करने लगी! आँखें चौड़ी कर लीं! और फू-फू की आवाजें निकालने लगी!
"ताम्रा?" मैंने पूछा,
उसने मुझे देखा, बहुत गुस्से से!
"पहचाना मुझे?" मैंने पूछा,
वो कुत्ते की तरह से आगे आई और आकर मेरे सामने खड़ी हो गयी! मै भी खड़ा हो गया!
"ताम्रा?" मैंने पुकारा,
"बोल?" वो बोली,
"बैठ जा!" मैंने कहा,
वो बैठ गयी! अपने दोनों हाथों को मकड़ी सा बनाते हुए!
"तीमन रन्ध गया?" उसने पूछा,
"अभी नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"बुला हराम के बच्चे को यहाँ?" वो गुस्से से बोली,
"गुस्सा ना कर, आ जाएगा वो!" मैंने कहा,
"नाह! अभी बुला!" उसने जिद सी पकड़ ली!
अब मेरी मजबूरी थी, मुझे जय साहब को बुलाना पड़ा!
"आ रे कमीन यहाँ" वो अपने बाप से बोली!
जय साहब जैसे प्राण ही छोड़ने वाले थे अपने देह के चोले से, मैंने हिम्मत बंधाई उनकी! और उनको अपने पास बिठा लिया!

----------


## baba

"क्यूँ रे? तीमन ना रांधा अभी?" उसने गुस्से से पूछा,
मैंने अनुवाद किया और वो समझ गए!
"अभी बस थोड़ी देर और" वे बोले,
"ले आ, जा?" उसने अपने बाप को लात मारते हुए कहा,
वे बाहर चले गए! क्या करते!
"ताम्रा, तू यहीं बैठ, मै देखता हूँ तीमन में देरी क्यों?" मैंने कहा!
"जा, जल्दी आ, और लेत्ता आइयो!" वो बोली,
मै उठा वहाँ से! पहुंचा सीधा जय साहब के पास!
वे बेचारे रोने लगे, वे उनकी पत्नी और उनकी बेटी और सबसे छोटा बेटा, अपने माँ-बाप को रोता देख कर!
"जय साहब, किसी को भेजकर आप मांस मंगवाइये, तैयार, नहीं तो इस लड़की की जान खतरे में है, सौ फी सदी" मैंने कहा,
वे संकुचाये!
"संकोच ना करो!" मैंने कहा,
"मै ही लाता हूँ" वे बोले,
"जल्दी जाइये" मैंने कहा,
एक बाप की विवशता!
पर क्या करें!
मै वापिस आया वहाँ पर, शर्मा जी चुपचाप बैठे थे!

----------


## baba

"बोल आया कमीन के बच्चे को?" वो बोली,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"हरामजादा है ये पूरा" वो बोली,
"कैसे?" मैंने पूछा,
"किसी को बोलियों मत" उसने कहा,
"नाह, बता?" मैंने कहा,
अब काम की बात आने वाली थी सामने!
"इसकी औरत और दादा ने माँगा था चन्द्रबदनी से लड़का, हो गया, कुछ ना दिया!" वो बोली,
ओह!ये कैसी विडंबना! मै किसका पक्ष लूँ? बात तो इसने सही कही! माँगा है तो देना पड़ेगा!
"कहाँ है ये?" उसने गुस्से में कहा,
"आने वाला है" मैंने कहा,
"किंगे मर गया?" वो बोली,
"यहीं है" मैंने कहा,
"तो बुला उसे?" उसने कहा,
"बेसब्री ना हो, आ जाएगा!" मैंने कहा,
"अच्छा! सुम्मा लाया?" उसने पूछा,
"ना, आड़े कुछ और है, लाऊं?" मैंने पूछा,
"ले आ" वो बोली,
तब मैंने शर्मा जी से कह कर एक बोतल शराब मंगवा ली उनकी गाड़ी से! शराब आ गयी!
"ले ताम्रा!" मैंने कहा,
उसने दो-तीन लम्बी लम्बी साँसें लीं!
"ला, गोश्त ला!" उसने कहा,
"पहले सुम्मा तो ले ले?" मैंने कहा,"
"हाँ बेटा! ला" उसने कहा,
मैंने बोतल दी और उसने मुंह से लगा कर सारी खाली कर दी!
कमाल!
"कुन्नु को बुला" उसने कहा,
"कौन कुन्नु?" मैंने पूछा!
अब मै एक अजीब ही स्थिति में था!

----------


## baba

मै राह का रोड़ा था, ये तो स्पष्ट था! और मै अपने होते हुए उनके मासूम लड़के को बलि का बकरा नहीं बनाना चाहता था! बस यही थी ये कहानी! बलभूड़ा एक उप-उप-सहोदरी थी, जो अब ये खेल ख़तम करने आई थी!
"चल जा! जा यहाँ से" मैंने कहा उस से!
"नहीं समझा मेरी बात?" उसने गुस्से से कहा,
"समझ गया, तभी बोला, जा, जा यहाँ से" मैंने कहा,
"तेरी भी बहुत सुन ली मैंने, अब चुप रह" वो बोली,
"और मैंने भी तेरा बहुत सम्मान कर लिया" मैंने कहा,
"मेरे रास्ते में न आ, ओ अंका!" उसने फिर से कहा,
"अवश्य ही आऊंगा" मैंने कहा,
"प्राण से जाएगा" वो बोली,
"देख लेंगे" मैंने कहा,
"देख, मान जा मेरी बात, ये तुझसे सम्बंधित नहीं" वो बोली,
"एक मासूम जान से जाए?, इसमें सम्बन्ध है मेरा" मैंने कहा,
"वो तो जाएगा ही, तू कैसे रोक पायेगा?" उसने कहा, 
"तू कैसे कर पाएगी?" मैंने कहा,
"जब चाहे तब मार दूँ उसे" उसने कहा,
'असंभव, मेरे होते हुए नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"चल भाग!" उसने कहा,
"तू भी चल, निकल यहाँ से" मैंने कहा,
वो गुस्से में पाँव पटकती हुई चली गयी! फिर से दैविक-मुद्रा में बैठ गयी! हाँ, लोगों में अब श्रद्धा का भाव कम और डर, भय, अधिक हो गया था!

----------


## baba

"अब क्या होगा?" जय साहब ने पूछा,
"कुछ नहीं" मैंने हिम्मत बंधाई उनकी,
"बचा लीजिये गुरु जी" वे रोते हुए बोले,
"एय कुछ नहीं होगा, एक बात बताइये, ये मांग किसने रखी थी?" मैंने पूछा,"आज से सत्रह बरस पहले की बात है, मेरी पत्नी और मै वहाँ गए थे स्याही देवी के पास, तभी ये मांग रखी गयी थी, जैसा बताया गया था वैसा ही किया था हमने तो" वे बोले,
"हां, अर्थात आपका पुत्र हो गया सोलह बरस का?" मैंने पूछा,
हाँ जी, दो महीने हो गए" वे बोले,
"हुए होंगे, सोलह बरस की प्रतीक्षा रहती है" मैंने कहा,
"हमे ऐसा किसी ने बताया ही नहीं" वे बोले,
"कोई बात नहीं, ये स्याही नहीं करवा रहीं ये एक तिरस्कृत उप-उप-सहोदरी है, कोई और नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"हमको ज्ञान नहीं गुरु जी" वे बोले और अपने आंसू पोंछे,
"आपका पुत्र कहाँ है?" मैंने पूछा,
"अपने मामा के पास, दिल्ली" वे बोले,
"कुशल से है?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी, शाम को ही बात हुई थी" वे बोले,
"चलिए अच्छी बात है" मैंने कहा,
अब मै उठा और शर्मा जी के साथ बाहर आ गया,
"क्या करना है अब?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"मै चाहता हूँ कि इस लड़की को एक बार शमशान ले जाया जाए, किसी भी तरह" मैंने कहा,
''मै बात करूँ?" वे बोले,
"हाँ, बात कीजिये" मैंने कहा,
शर्मा जी तभी अन्दर चले गए बात करने,
दो मिनट, पांच मिनट और फिर कोई दस मिनट के बाद वे बाहर आये, उनके साथ जय साहब भी थे!

----------


## baba

"गुरु जी, हमारे बसकी नहीं है ऐसा करना" हाथ जोड़कर बोले वो,
"कोई बात नहीं, आप वहीँ मौजूद रहना, उठा हम लेंगे" मैंने कहा,
"जी ज़रूर" वे बोले,
"रास्ते में कोई समस्या न हो, इसलिए आप, आपनी पत्नी साथ चलेंगे हमारे" मैंने कहा,
"जी" वे बोले,
"रात्रि समय हम ले चलेंगे उसे" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, और आप अपनी पत्नी और जिसको भी बताना ही बता दें" शर्मा जी ने कहा,
जी" वे बोले और वापिस चल पड़े,
"अनक-भनक तो करेगी ये पक्का!" शर्मा जी बोले,
"करते रहने दो!" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, इसका आज उतार दीजिये भूत!" वो बोले,
"भूत नहीं लुहाली-मैया!" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, वही वही!" वे बोले और हँसे,
"चलिए शर्मा जी, तब तक सिकंदर के यहाँ हो कर आते हैं!" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, चलिए, समय भी बीत जाएगा?", वे बोले,
"इसीलिए मैंने कहा" मै बोला,
"चलिए फिर" वे बोले,
वे गाड़ी में घुसे, मै भी घुसा और गाड़ी स्टार्ट हो गयी!
हम चल पड़े सिकन्दर, हमारे एक जान-पहचान वाले एक जानकार से!

----------


## baba

हम सिकंदर के यहाँ पहुँच गए, उनका वेल्डिंग का बहुत बड़ा काम था, काफी पुराने जानकार हैं, बड़े अदब से मिले, हमने खाना-खूना वहीँ खाया! उनको वहां आने का सबब भी बता दिया, उन्होंने कहा कि ये चर्चा तो शहर में है! खैर, जब बजे सात शाम के तो हम निकले वहाँ से, सीधे जय साहब के यहाँ आ गए! वहाँ अभी भी भजन-कीर्तन चल रहा था! हम अन्दर चले गए, अन्दर जय साहब के कमरे में पहुंचे, वहाँ उनकी पत्नी भी थीं, और हम बैठ गए वहाँ, चाय आदि के लिए मना कर दिया!
और तभी वहाँ रविशा आ गयी!
"हो गयी तैयारी मुझे ले जाने की?" उसने मुस्कुरा के पूछा,
"हाँ ले तो जायेंगे ही, ऐसे या वैसे!" मैंने कहा,
"अच्छा?" उसने कहा,
"हाँ, ऐसा ही" मैंने कहा,
और मित्रगण इतनी देर में ही उसकी शक्ति और मेरे मंत्र भिड़ गए एक दूसरे से! वो नीचे बैठ गयी! ज़ाहिर था, कि कोई आने वाला है!
और तभी झल्ला कर उठी वो ऊपर! आँखें चढ़ गयीं उसके, भुजाएं कठोर हो गयीं! 
सिलसिलिया मसान आ चुका था!
बहुत शक्तिशाली, क्रूर और साक्षात मृत्यु है ये मसान! ये बस ककेडिया से ही नीचे है! 
"कौन ले जाएगा मुझे?" उसने भयानक आवाज़ में पूछा,
सबकी सिट्टी-पिट्टी गुम!
"मै" मैंने कहा,
उसने गज़ब का अट्टहास किया!
"तू ले जाएगा?" उसने पूछा,
"हाँ, मै" मैंने कहा,
"मुक्ति चाहता है देह से?" उसने भुजाएं कडकडाते हुए पूछा,
"तुझे मुक्ति चाहिए?" मैंने पूछा,
"बताता हूँ" उसने कहा और मेरी गर्दन पर हाथ डालना चाहा, मैंने तभी नाहर सिंह का आह्वान किया, ये उनके एक सिपाही कूमेक का आह्वान था! नहर सिंह का मंत्र टकराया, तलवार से तलवार टकराई, ध्वनि केवल मैंने और सिलसिलिया ने ही सुनी! सिलसिलिया पीछे हटा और मै आगे बढ़ा! चेतावनी दे दी गयी!
नहीं माना सिलसिलिया! भर्रा छोड़ने लगा मुझ पर! यहाँ मैंने उसके भर्रे को मोहम्मदा वीर की शक्ति से काटा!

----------


## baba

धम्म से नीचे गिरी रविशा! और तभी मैंने कब्जे में ले लिए उसको, शर्मा जी तैयार थे, जय साहब ने भी फ़ौरन उसका मुंह ढक दिया एक चादर से, उसके हाथ बाँध दिए गए, पाँव भी बाँध दिए गए! चिल्लाए नहीं इसलिए बड़ी सावधानी से मुंह में कपडा ठूंस दिया गया! काम ख़तम!
"उठाओ इसे" मैंने कहा,
शर्मा जी और जय साहब ने उठाया उसको! सिल्सिलिये अशक्त हो गया था, बाहर का रास्ता बंद कर दिया गया था! और जब तक सिलसिलिया उसमे था कोई आ भी नहीं सकता था! युक्ति काम कर गयी!
"डालो गाड़ी में इसे!" मैंने कहा,
"उन्होंने उसको अपनी गाड़ी में रख लिया, डाल दिया पिछली सीट पर! गाड़ी बड़ी थी उनकी, सो कोई परेशानी नहीं हुई! भक्तगण में असंतोष तो था लेकिन अब वे भी जैसे सच्चाई जान्ने के इच्छुक थे! अतः किसी ने विरोध नहीं किया!
दो गाड़ियाँ दौड़ने लगीं सरपट मेरे शमशान की ओर!
और रात करीब ग्यारह बजे हम पहुँच गए वहाँ! अन्दर प्रवेश कर गए!
"निकाल लो इसको बाहर" मैंने कहा,
उसको बाहर निकाल गया!
"शर्मा जी, ले जाओ इसको मेरे कक्ष में" मैंने कहा,
उसको कक्ष में ले जाया गया!
"मुंह का कपडा हटा दो!" मैंने कहा,
हटा दिया गया कपडा,
मुंह में ठुंसा कपडा भी निकाल दिया गया!
अब उसकी और मेरी निगाह टकरायीं!
'छोड़ मुझे" मर्दाना आवाज़ में बोली वो!
"छोड़ने के लिए ही तो आया हूँ" मैंने कहा,
मै ध्यान दिया, उसके हाथ पाँव के नाख़ून पीले हो चले थे, ये खतरनाक स्थिति थी रविशा की देह के लिए!
मैंने फ़ौरन भर्रा वापिस किया! मसान आज़ाद हो गया!
"बता?" मैंने पूछा,
कुछ नहीं बोली वो और पीछे झुकती हुई लेट गयी! सिलसिलिया चला गया!
अब फिर से उप-उप-सहोदरी आ गयी! पीले नाख़ून ठीक हो गए!
"ऐसे जायेगी या वैसे?" मैंने पूछा,
"तेरा खून पियूंगी!" उसने कहा,
"बकवास बंद!" मैंने कहा 
"आज मारके छोड़ूंगी तुझे" वो चिल्ला के बोली,
"यहाँ कोई नहीं आएगा! ये श्मशान है!" मैंने कहा,
उसने आसपास देखा!
"अब बता!" मैंने कहा,
वो चुप! मुझे घूरती रही!
"शर्मा जी, अब आप सभी जाइये यहाँ से, मै इसका इलाज करता हूँ!" मैंने कहा,
वे लोग चले गए वहाँ से, तत्क्षण!

----------


## baba

"मेरे रास्ते से हट जा" वो बोली,
"कैसे हट जाऊं?" मैंने कहा,
"तुझे क्या हक़ है बीच में आने का?" वो बोली,
"वही! तुझे भी क्या हक़ है बीच में आने का?" मैंने पूछा,
"मुझे छोड़, जाने दे" उसने कहा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"मान ले" उसने कहा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"किसलिए?" उसने पूछा,
"बताता हूँ, तुझे किसने अधिकृत किया उस लड़के के प्राण लेने के लिए?" तू स्व्यं स्याही तो नहीं, फिर तेरा या अधिकार?" मैंने पूछा,
"ये जानना तेरा काम नहीं" उसने कहा,
"उसी प्रकार उस लड़के के प्राण बचाना मेरा अधिकार है" मैंने कहा,
"तू भी प्राण गंवायेगा फिर" उसने कसमसाते हुए कहा,
"सत्य की ही जीत होगी, यही जानता हूँ मैं, स्व्यं स्याही भी यही जानती हैं!" मैंने कह दिया
"तू जान जाएगा कि कौन जीतेगा!" वो बोली,
"मैं तुझे पूर्ण रूप से मुक्त करूँगा, तू भी अपने जी की कर लेना!" मैंने कहा,
अब मैंने उसके हाथ-पाँव खोल दिया, वो भूमि पर लेट गयी! और तभी मेरे सीने में भयानक शूल उठा, सांस अटक गयी, नेत्रों से एक वस्तु दो दिखाई देने लगीं! मैं सीना पकड़ते हुए नीचे टिकने लगा!
"बस?" वो बोली,
मैंने तभी जंभाल का आह्वान किया मनोश्च और शूल से मुक्त हो गया, सामान्य हो गया!
वो ये देख चौंक पड़ी! इतनी जल्दी सम्भाल कैसे सम्भव है!

----------


## baba

"अभी भी समय है"उसने कहा,
"अब तेरे पास समय नहीं रहेगा शेष!" मैंने कहा और अब मैंने उसकी परिक्रमा करनी आरम्भ की, उसको अष्ट-चक्रिका में बाँधा, उसने छूटने का प्रयास किया लेकिन तब तब अष्ट-चक्रिका पूर्ण हो गयी और अब उसको वैसे ही शूल उठा योनि प्रदेश में! मूत्र-विसर्जन कर दिया उसने दबाव से!
और तभी जैसे मेरी रस्सी टूटी और मैं धड़ाम से नीचे गिर गया, अष्ट-चक्रिका का भेदन हो गया!
उसने अट्ठहास लगाया!
और तभी वहाँ दो पिशाचिनियां प्रकट हो गयीं! काले धूम्र स्वरुप की! उनको सरंक्षण प्राप्त था, अन्यथा मेरे समक्ष कभी प्रकट नहीं होतीं!
मैंने पहचाना, ये पिशाचिनियां नहीं, ये डाकिनियां थीं! मुझे फाड़ने और मेरे टुकड़े कर देने को आतुर! मैंने तभी व्योम-विनाशिनी का आह्वान किया, डाकिनियां उसका आह्वान सुनते ही शून्य में समा गयीं!
एक दूसरे की काट चालू थी! एक औघड़ और एक उप-उप-सहोदरी! अब मैं भी बैठ गया! विनाशिनी प्रकट हुई और फिर लोप! उसका कोई कार्य नहीं था, मैंने नमन कर उसको लोप कर दिया!
"मान जा औघड़!" वो बोली,
"नहीं, कोई प्रश्न ही नहीं" मैंने कहा,
और इस बीच एक गदाधारी प्रकट हुआ! दंडधौल नाम का एक सेवक! अतुलनीय बलशाली, एक वीर का प्रमुख सहायक है ये दंडधौल! वो अपनी सेविता के पास खड़ा हो गया!
मुझे शीघ्र ही क्कुछ करना था, अतः मैंने अन्याण्डध्रुव नाम के एक वीर के सेवक का आह्वान किया! चौबीस महाबलशाली सेवकों से सेवित है ये अन्याण्डध्रुव! एक महावीर के खडग की शक्ति है ये! मैंने प्रणाम किया!
अब दोनों अपने अपने स्थान पर शत्रु-भेदन के लिए तत्पर थे! हाँ, सहोदरी घबरा अवश्य गयी थी! घबराया तो मैं भी था!
और फिर दोनों आगे बढे! अन्याण्डध्रुव के समक्ष दंडधौल ने शस्त्र गिरा दिया और लोप हो गया!
अन्याण्ड ध्रुव विजयी हुआ, एक अभय-मुद्रा में मुझे आशीर्वाद दे भन्न से लोप हो गया!
ये देखा फट सी पड़ी सहोदरी!
अब कुछ क्षण युद्धनीति में बीते!

----------


## baba

"क्या चाहता है तू?" वो बोली!
हाँ! अब आयी थी वो सीधे रास्ते पर!
"कुछ नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
'सिद्धियाँ?" उसने हँसते हुए पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"आयुध-ज्ञान?" उसने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"धन?" उसने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"रतिसुख?" उसने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने उत्तर दिया,
"तो फिर क्या? मुझे बता?" उसने कहा,
'वो तू जानती है" मैंने कहा,
अब फिर से शान्ति!

----------


## baba

"मैं तेरे प्रलोभन में नहीं आने वाला!" मैंने कहा,
"अच्छा?" उसने पूछा,
"हाँ!" मैंने कहा,
"सच में?" उसने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
वो उठी और उसने शरीर की एक भंगिमा सी बनायी,, मुस्कुरायी और दोनों हाथ तेजी से नीचे ले आयी! अचम्भा हुआ! मेरे सामने अँधेरा छा गया! जैसे नेत्रों की ज्योति छीन ली हो! जैसे मैं किसी गहन अन्धकार में विचरण कर रहा होऊं! मैं नग्न था, पूर्ण नग्न! मैं हाथों के सहारे ही चल रहा था, हाँ, बैठा वहीँ था अपने कक्ष में, लेकिन लगा कि मैं कहीं और फेंक दिया गहा हूँ, जैसे समय-स्थानभ्रंश में आ गया होऊं! मैं आगे बढ़ रहा था, मेरे हाथों में तभी किसी वृक्ष पर लटकती हुई लता सी आयी, मैंने खींच के देखा तो सर पर पत्ते बिखरने लगे, माहुअल बड़ा ही गर्म सा था वहाँ, जैसे अलाव जल रहे हों, लेकिन था गहन अन्धकार! मैं वहीँ ठहर गया, और तभी मुझे कुछ आवावज़ें आयीं मेरे पीछे से, मैं पलटा और उस तरफ चल पड़ा, अब पहली बार मेरा प्रकाश से सामना हुआ! मैं प्रकाश की ओर चल पड़ा! धीरे धीरे! नीचे पड़े पत्ते आदि वनस्पति चर्र-चर्र कर रहे थे, और फिर मैं प्रकाश की ओर बढ़ते बढ़ते एक स्थान पर आ गया, हैरान था! आकाश आधा काला और आधा धूप से नहाया था! ये कैसे सम्भव है?? और ये कौन सा स्थान है?
मैंने आगे बढ़ा तो सामने एक जल-कुंड दिखायी दिया, आवाज़ें यहीं से आ रही थीं, मैं आगे बढ़ चला, जैसे कोई मुझे पीछे से धक्का दे रहा हो! मैं जल-कुंड के मुहाने तक आ गया, ये सफ़ेद पत्थर से बनाया हुआ था, ये जल-कुंड तीस गुणा चालीस फीट का तो रहा ही होगा! मैं नीचे उतरा वहाँ तो पानी में मुझे कुछ नग्न-कन्याएं दिखाई दीं, शरीर पर कुछ नहीं बस बाह्य-अंग उनके, उनके सघन केशमाला से ढके थे, देखने में यक्ष-कन्याएं लगती थीं! अत्यंत एवं अनुपम सौंदर्य! पृथ्वी पर ऐसी कौन सी कन्या है जिसको मैं इनके साथ तुलना करूँ! कोई नहीं, पृथ्वी का सर्वश्रेष्ठ सौंदर्य यहाँ कुरूपता ही कहा जाएगा!

----------


## baba

वो तनिक भी नहीं शर्माईं, न वहाँ कोई पहरेदार था ना ही कोई अन्य इनकी सखियाँ! ये हैरान कर देने वाली बात थी! मैं मंत्रमुग्ध सा वहीँ खड़ा था, उनका सौंदर्य निहार रहा था! तभी उनमे से चार जल से बाहर आयीं, कुल सोलह थीं वे! सीढ़ियां चढ़ने लगीं, मेरी तरफ आने लगीं! मैं भावहीन सा खड़ा था! वे चारों आयीं और मुझे देख मुस्कुरायीं! मैं भी मुस्कुराया! उन्होंने मुझे इशारा किया अपने पीछे आने का, मैं किसी मंत्र में बंधा, सम्मोहित सा चल पड़ा उनके पीछे! सबसे नीची सीढ़ी पर वे खड़ी हो गयीं, जल में से ऐसी भीनी सुगंध आ रही थी जैसे वो जल, जल ना होकर इत्र ही हो! सारा का सारा!
"आइये" उनमे से एक ने कहा!
और देखिये, मैं चल पड़ा नीचे जल में!
उन्होंने मुझे घेर कर मुझे स्पर्श किया, उनका स्पर्श ऐसा था कि जैसा उँगलियों के पोरुओं पर मोमबत्ती से टपका गरम मोम का सा गरम एहसास!
कौन? कैसे? कब? कहाँ? ऐसे शब्द जैसे रिक्त हो गए थे मेरे मस्तिष्क से! जैसे इन शदों का कोई अस्तित्व ही नहीं था! वे मुझे स्नान कराने लगीं, उनके स्पर्श से मैं कामोत्तेजित हो गया! श्वास तेज होने लगीं! वो मुझे अपने नखों से उत्तेजित करती जातीं और मैं कम पानी में तड़पती हुई मीन की भांति फड़फड़ा जाता! मीन के गिलों की ही तरह मेरा हृदय स्पंदन करता! उनका स्पर्श पल-प्रतिपल मुझे कामावेश में नहलाता जाता! मेरा कंठ शुष्क हो जाता! उनके अंग मुझसे टकराते तो मै किसी सर्प की भाँती कुंडली सी मारता! अपने आप में ही!
और!
तभी, सहसा मुझे किसी का का भान हुआ!
मेरी जैसी आँखें खुल गयीं! जैसे प्रकाश फ़ैल गया! और अन्धकार का नाश हो गया! मैं जैसे जाग गया!

----------


## baba

"कौन हो आप?" मैंने अब पूछा,
"आपकी सेविकाएं" उनमे से एक ने हंस के कहा, मेरे वक्ष पर हाथ फेरते हुए!
"मैं कहाँ हूँ?" मैंने पूछा,
"भामिनी-मंडल में" उसने कहा,
भामिनी-मंडल?
यही सुना ने मैंने?"
वे हंसने लगीं सभी!
मैंने ऊपर देखा, न सूर्य ही थे और न चाँद! मैं अवश्य भामिनी-मंडल में ही हूँ! भामिनी तो एक सहोदरी है! यक्षिणी-सहोदरी! ओह! तो मुझे यहाँ भेज दिया गया है!
"आप जब तक चाहें यहाँ निवास करें, हम आपके साथ ही हैं" उनमे से एक बोली,
"नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
मुझे चलना होगा यहाँ से!
अब मैंने आँखें बंद कर के उत्परनी का जाप किया और क्षणों में ही मेरे नेत्र खुल गए! मै अपने कक्ष में ही बैठा था! मेरे सामने रविशा लेटे हुई थी! शांत!

----------


## baba

वो उठी!
मुझे देख मुस्कुरायी!
"अब सोच लो" उसने कहा,
"सोच लिया" मैंने कहा,
"क्या?" उसने पूछा,
"तुझे विदा करना है यहाँ से!" मैंने कहा,
"और मै न जाऊं तो?" उसने कहा,
"तो मुझे क़ैद करना होगा तुझे" मैंने कहा,
"इतना सरल है?" उसने मुस्कुराते हुए पूछा,
"सरल तो नहीं है, परन्तु सरल बना सकता हूँ मै" मैंने कहा,
"कैसे?" उसने पूछा,
"मै तुझसे ज्येष्ठ सुशोभना का आह्वान करूँगा, उसका मलय तुझे क़ैद करेगा!" मैंने कहा,
"मै करने दूँगी?" उसने कहा,
"तेरे बस में नहीं है अब कुछ भी देवसखी, तू बस अब हठ पर अड़ी है" मैंने कहा,
"मै नहीं जाने वाली कहीं" उसने कहा,
"तुझे जाना होगा" मैंने कहा,
"मै नहीं जाउंगी!" उसने कहा,
"तब मै विवश हूँ" मैंने कहा,
अब मैंने कोड़ामार महापिशाचिनी कर्णशूल का आह्वान किया! वही इसको सबक सिखा सकती थी! उठा-पटक कर सकती थी!
कर्णशूल महापिशाचिनी की भारत में एक स्थान पर पूजा की जाती है, वहाँ इसको देवी की संज्ञा मिली हुई है, इसका वाहन गधा है! आगे आप ढूंढ लीजिये!

----------


## baba

मै अब उसके आह्वान में लग गया, दिशाएं कील दीं! स्थान कील दिया, और अब मै आह्वान में खो गया! कर्णशूल के मंत्र ठ: और ख: भोजी हैं, अतः समय लगता है!
मै खो गया आह्वान में! और तभी मेरी पीठ पर स्पर्श करते हुए कर्णशूल प्रकट हो गयी! देवसखी अब भयाक्रांत!
मैंने नमन किया! और फिर उद्देश्य बताया! कर्णशूल के सेवकों ने खींच लिया देवसखी को! और अब हुई पिटाई शुरू! कोड़ामार पिटाई! 
और फिर कुछ क्षणों के बाद सब समाप्त! ले गयी देवसखी को कर्णशूल महापिशाचिनी अपने संग! बाँध कर!
दुःख!
दुख तो हुआ मुझे, परन्तु मै विवश था!
मै भूमि पर लेट गया! चिंतित! हठी देवसखी की याद लिए!

----------


## baba

और फिर अगले ही पल वे सभी प्रकट हुए! देवसखी अब संयत थी! कर्णशूल ने सीधा कर दिया था उसको!
कर्णशूल अब लोप हुई!
"चलो साधक" वो बोली,
रविशा अभी भी लेटी थी!
"हे देवसखी, मेरा आपसे कोई बैर नहीं! बस मै अपने मार्ग पर हूँ! मैंने बहुत समझाया लेकिन आप नहीं समझीं! मै क्षमा चाहूंगा अब आप से" मैंने हाथ जोड़कर कहा,
"विलक्षण हो आप! और आपकी विद्या!" वो बोली,
अब मुझसे रुका नहीं गया, मैंने चरण पकड़ लिए उसके, आखिर मै एक मनुष्य हूँ!
"मै जानती हूँ! मै जा रही हूँ! साधक, मै जा रही हूँ, तुझसे खुश हूँ! स्याही देवी का भंडारा करना! ग्यारह दिन अखंड!" उसने कहा,
"मेरा अहोभाग्य!" मैंने कहा,
और फिर समय रुक गया! शून्य की सत्ता हो चली! मै अब वहाँ से चला, शर्मा जी को आवाज़ दे कर बुलाया, वे आये मैंने सबकुछ बताया, उन्होंने मुझे गले से लगा लिया! मेरे पिता समक्ष शर्मा जी के कंधे गीले कर दिए मैंने रो रो कर!
सब ख़तम!
आज!
आज रविशा का व्याह हो चुका है! भंडारा ग्यारह दिन नहीं इकत्तीस दिन चला! दिल खोल के लगाया जय साहब ने!
आज सभी सुखी हैं!
देवसखी! मै गया स्याही देवी के मंदिर, जो नियम हैं वो किये! और फिर एक बार और आशीर्वाद लिया देवी स्याही का! 
आज सब ठीक!
औघड़ क्या चाहे! एक बोतल शराब और तेरे घर का खाना!
सब ठीक हो गया!
वाह मेरे औघड़दानी! तेरी लीला तू ही जाने!

||| समाप्त ||||

----------


## baba

अब शुरुवात करता हूँ तीसरी घटना की, पहले तो सोचा की २ दिन रूककर करूँगा फिर सोचा की अभी थोडा समय है तो उसका भी वर्णन कर ही देता हूँ !

----------


## baba

मित्रगण, क्या आपने कभी किसी लिबो सिक्के के बारे में सुना है? ये एक चमत्कारी सिक्का है! यदि इसके सामने तेज गति से चलती बस आ रही हो तो ये उसके इंजन को बंद कर सकता है, किसी भी मशीन को रोक सकता है! हाँ, यदि कार्बनपेपर में लपेटा गया हो तो ऐसा नहीं करेगा यह! यदि जलती हुई मोमबत्ती के पास इसको लाया जाए तो उसकी लौ इसको तरफ झुक जाती है! चावल के पास लाया जाए तो चावल इसकी ओर आकर्षित हो जाते हैं! यदि बिजली के टेस्टर को इस समीप लाया जाए तो वो जलने लगता है! आपकी इलेक्ट्रॉनिक घड़ी इसके संपर्क में आते ही बंद हो जायेगी, बैटरीज फट जाएंगी! ए.ए. सेल्स पिघल जायेंगे! 
दरअसल इस सिक्के में तीन ऊर्जा-क्षेत्र जोते हैं, जर्मनी में निर्मित एक ख़ास मशीन इसकी इस ऊर्जा को सोखती है! इस मशीन की कीमत दस लाख डॉलर के आसपास है, यदि इस सिक्के को किसी बड़े बिजली के ट्रांसफार्मर के पास लाया जाए तो वो फट जाता है! इसको टेस्ट करने में ०.१ लाख डॉलर का खर्च आता है, और इसका परीक्षण निर्जन स्थान एवं समुद्रीय तट-रेखा के पास ही किया जाता ही!
अब प्रश्न ये कि ये सिक्के आये कहाँ से?? और इसमें इतनी शक्ति कैसे है? कौन सी शक्ति?

----------


## baba

बताता हूँ,
सबसे पहले शक्ति बताता हूँ, इस सिक्के में ताम्र-इरीडियम नामक पदार्थ होता है, ये अति विध्वंसक और दुर्लभ तत्व है! अब पुनः प्रश्न ये कि ये सिक्के आये कहा से?
वो भी बताता हूँ!
१६०३ ईसवी में, ईस्ट इंडिया कंपनी ने भारत में अपना व्यापार आरम्भ कर लिया था, इसका मुख्यालय लंदन इंग्लैंड में था, उन्होंने भारत में कुछ सिक्के अथवा मोहरें ढलवायीं ताकि व्यापार को समृद्धि मिले! इस प्रकार वर्ष १६१६ ईसवी, १७ मार्च को एक खास मुहूर्त था, गृह-कुटमी मुहूर्त, ये पांच घंटे का था, ये ग्रहण समय था, एक अत्यंत दुर्लभ खगोलीय घटना! ईस्ट इंडिया कंपनी ने इस समय पर कुछ भारतीय मनीषियों और खगोल-शास्त्रियों के हिसाब से, अलग अलग वजन और आकार के, अलग अलग सिक्के ढलवाए, ये कुल १६ थे, हाथों से बने, इनमे इरीडियम-ऊर्जा समाहित थी! आज भी कुल सिक्के १६ ही हैं! ऐसा ही एक सिक्का ईस्ट इंडियन कंपनी ने हांगकांग के राजा लियो को भेंट किया था सन १६१६ में ही! बाद में यही सिक्का अमेरिका में १८७१ में २०० बिलियन डॉलर का बिका था! आप तस्वीर देखिये इस सिक्के की,
 .

----------


## baba

विशेषताएं:- लिबो सिक्के पर एक ओर जहां उस पर खुदरा मूल्य अंकित है वहीँ दूसरी ओर उस पर नौ ग्रह भी बने हुए हैं, इसीलिए इनको नवग्रह-सिक्के भी कहा जाता है, लिबो का यूनानी भाषा में अर्थ है सूर्य-प्रहरी! इनमे और भी विशेषताएं हैं, इनको चार्ज मभी किया जा सकता है तब ये अपनी क्षमता में वृद्धि कर लेते हैं! ८७ प्रकार के पदार्थ इसमें संघनित होते हैं प्रत्येक की अपनी विशेषता है! इस पर अंकीर्ण नवग्रह जैसे चन्द्र, मंगल, बुध, बृहस्पति, शनि, शुक्र, शनि, राहु और केतु के साथ स्व्यं सूर्य भी होते हैं, कइयों पर नाग बने हैं और कइयों पर कुछ अन्य चिन्ह भी अंकित हैं! ये सभी ग्रह एक दूसरे से शिराओं से जुड़े हुए हैं और इन्ही से इसमें ऐसी शक्तियां निहित हैं! कहा जाता है, इन सिक्कों में सभी ग्रहों के पदार्थ अवशोषित हैं! धातुविद् जानकारों ने ये पदार्थ तीन भाग में बांटे हैं, इनमे इक्कीडयम, इरीडियम और वीरेडियम मुख्य हैं! सन १६१६ में इन सिक्कों की कीमत ही लाखों में थी और आज तो खरबों रुपयों में है!
ऐसा ही एक सिक्का पद्मा जोगन के पास मैंने देखा था! पद्मा जोगन रहने वाली नरसिंहगढ़, मध्य-प्रदेश की थी, लेकिन उस समय वो सियालदाह में रह रही थी, उसको ये सिक्का उसके गुरु योगी राज कद्रुम ने दिया था! वो उसको अपने गले में बंधी एक छोटी सी डिब्बी में रखती थी, कार्बन पेपर में लपेट कर! खूब चर्चा में रही वो! बहुत लोगों ने प्रपंच लड़ाए लेकिन कुछ काम न आये! और फिर वर्ष २०१२ के दशहरे के दिन पद्मा जोगन अपने स्थान से गायब हो गयी! उसने कभी किसी को नहीं बताया कि वो कहाँ जा रही है! कहते हैं उसने जल-समाधि ले ली, कुछ कहते हैं हत्या हो गयी, कुछ कहते हैं भूमि में समाधि ले ली! लेकिन उसका सिक्का? वो कहाँ गया? उस सिक्के का मोल बहुत अधिक है! और इस तरह हुई उस सिक्के की खोज आरम्भ!

----------


## baba

मेरे पास ये खबर दिवाली से दो रोज पहले आयी थी, हालांकि मुझे कोई आवश्यकता नहीं थी सिक्के की, मै बस इस से चिंतित था कि पद्मा जोगन का क्या हुआ? वो पैंतालीस साल की थी, हाँ, देखने में कोई तीस साल की लगती थी, सुन्दर और अच्छी मजबूत कद काठी की थी, मेरी मुलाक़ात उस से करीं पद्रह वर्ष पहले हरिद्वार में हुई थी, तभी से वो और मै एक दूसरे को जानते थे, सिक्के वाली बात तो मुझे बाद में पता चली थी! तब मेरी ज़िद पर वो सिक्का उसने मुझे दिखाया था, उसने बिजली का टेस्टर उसके पास रखा था और वो जलने लगा था! बहुत अजीब सा सिक्का लगा था मुझको वो!
खैर, एक दिन मेरा आना हुआ सियालदाह शर्मा जी के साथ, तब मै उसके स्थान पर गया था, तब तक वो समाधि ले चुकी थी, ऐसा मुझे बताया गया, उसने किसी को बताया भी नहीं था और बिना खबर किये वो गायब भी हो गयी थी! 
जब मै वहाँ गया तो मुझे वहाँ के संचालक भान सिंह से मिलने का अवसर प्राप्त हुआ, भान सिंह राजस्थानी थे, उन्होंने भी मुझे पद्मा जोगन के बारे में वही बताया जो कि सुना-सुनाया था! कोई ठोस और पुख्ता जानकारी नहीं मिल सकी थी!
उस दिन शाम के समय मै और शर्मा जी आदि लोग बैठे हुए थे, मदिरा का समय था, वही सब चल रहा था, तभी पद्मा जोगन का ज़िक्र चल पड़ा! मेरी बात हुई इस औघड़ से, वो पद्मा जोगन के गायब होने से कुछ घंटे पहले ही मिला था उस से, नाम था छगन!
"तुम्हे कुछ आभास हुआ था?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं तो" वो बोला,
"कोई आया गया था उसके पास से?" मैंने पूछा,
"मै उसके साथ दोपहर से था, कोई आया गया नहीं था" उसने कहा,
"क्या पद्मा ने कुछ कहा था इस बारे में?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं तो" वो बोला,
मै सोच में पड़ गया!

----------


## baba

पद्मा जोगन के जान-पहचान का दायरा वैसे तो बहुत बड़ा था, परतु उसको एकांकी रहने ही पसंद था, इक्का-दुक्का लोगों के अलावा और किसी से नहीं मिलती थी, तो हत्या वाला सिरा ख़ारिज किया जा सकता था, न उसके पास धन था और न कोई अन्य विशेष सिद्धि, हाँ मसान अवश्य ही उठा लेती थी, हाँ, वो सिक्का किसी से दुश्मनी का सबब बन सकता था, किसी धन की चाह रखने वाले के लिए, ये सम्भव था,
"छगन?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी?" उसने कहा,
"कोई नया आदमी मिलने आता था उस से?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं तो" वो बोला,
"कोई औरत?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ, एक औरत आती थी" उसने सुलपा खींचते हुए बताया,
"कौन?" मैंने पूछा,
"बिलसा" उसने धुंआ छोड़ते हुए कहा,
और सुलपा मुझे थमा दिया, मैंने कपडे की फौरी मारी और एक कश जम के खेंचा! तबियत हरी हो गयी! बढ़िया सुतवां लाया था छगन!
"कौन बिलसा?" मैंने पूछा,
''रंगा पहलवान की जोरू" उसने सुलपा लेते हुए कहा,
"वो मालदा वाला डेरू बाबा का रंगा पहलवान?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ, वही" उसने धुआं छोड़ते हुए गर्दन हिलाई,
"तो बिलसा काहे आई इसके पास?" मैंने पूछा,
"कोई रिश्ता है दोनों में" उसने कहा,
"किसमे?" मैंने पूछा,
"रंगा में और पद्मा में" वो बोला,
'अच्छा?" मैंने हैरत से पूछा,
"हाँ" वो बोला,
"क्या रिश्ता है?" मैंने पूछा,
"ये नहीं पता?" उसने बताया,
मेरे लिए जानना ज़रूरी था!

----------


## baba

"अब बिलसा कहाँ है?" मैंने पूछा,
"वहीँ मालदा में" वो बोला,
"अच्छा, डेरू बाबा के पास?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ" उसने कहा,
अब मैंने छगन को अंग्रेजी माल बढ़ाया उसके गिलास में! उसने उठाया, बत्तीसी दिखायी और गटक गया!
"छगन?" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ जी" वो बोला,
"पद्मा के सिक्के के बारे में कुछ पता है?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं जी" वो बोला,
"कहीं बिलसा इसी मारे तो नहीं आती थी वहाँ?" मैंने शक ज़ाहिर किया,
"पता नहीं जी" उसने कहा,
"चल कोई बात नहीं, मैं खुद बिलसा से पूछूंगा!" मैंने कहा,
"वहाँ जाओगे?" उसने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"मैं भी चलूँ?" उसने पूछा,
"चल" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है" वो बोला,
अब हमारा कार्यक्रम तय हो गया, कल हम मालदा जाने वाले थे!

----------


## baba

अगले दिवस हम निकल पड़े मालदा, सुबह कोई सात बजे, ये तीन सौ छब्बीस किलोमीटर दूर है सियालदह से, सो बस पकड़ी और चल दिए, पूरा दिन लग जाना था, अतः नाश्ता-पानी कर के चल दिए थे! 
जब हम वहाँ पहुंचे तो रात के ९ बज गए थे, यात्रा बड़ी बुरी और थकावट वाली थी, घुटने, पाँव और कमर दर्द कर रहे थे! हम सीधे अपने जानकार के डेरे पर पहुंचे, हम वहीँ ठहरे, और स्नान आदि से निवृत हो कर भोजन किया और फिर लम्बे पाँव पसार कर सो गए!
सुबह उठे तो ताज़ा थे, थकावट हट गयी थी! दूध आ गया गरम गरम! दूध पिया और साथ में कुछ मक्खन-ब्रेड भी खाये, नाश्ता हो गया!
"छगन?" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ जी?" वो बोला,
"डेरू बाबा का डेरा कहाँ है यहाँ?" मैंने पूछा,
"होगा यहाँ से कोई पचास किलोमीटर" वो बोला,
"चल फिर" मैंने कहा,
"चलो जी" वो बोला.
अब हम उठे, मैं संचालक से मिला उसको बताया और हम वहाँ से निकल गए डेरू बाबा के डेरे के लिए!
सवारी गाड़ी पकड़ी और उसमे बैठ कर चल दिए, डेढ़ घंटा लग गया पहुँचने में वहाँ, ऊंचाई पर बना था डेरा, बड़ा सा स्वास्तिक बना था दरवाज़े पर और झंडे कतार में लगे थे!
हम अंदर गए, परिचय दिया तो उप-संचालक से बात हुई, उसने हमे एक कक्ष में बिठाया, डेरू बाबा वहाँ नहीं था, खैर, हमे तो रंगा से मिलना था, उप-संचालक ने एक सहायक को भेज दिया उसको बुलवाने के लिए और चाय मंगवा दी, हम चाय पीने लगे, पंद्रह मिनट के बाद सहायक आया और बताया कि रंगा गया हुआ है डेरू बाबा के साथ और शाम को आना है उनको वापिस!
खैर जी,
अब हमने रंगा पहलवान की पत्नी से मिलने की इच्छा जताई, उप-संचालक ने सहायक को भेज दिया बिलसा को बुलवाने के लिए!
थोड़ी देर में एक अधेड़ उम्र की औरत आयी वहाँ, उसने नमस्कार किया हमने भी नमस्कार किया!

----------


## baba

"बिलसा? तू ही है?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"हाँ" उनसे कहा,
"आदमी कहाँ है तेरा?" उन्होंने पूछा,
''गया हुआ है डेरू बाबा के साथ" उसने बताया,
"अच्छा" अब मैंने कहा,
"शाम तक आयेंगे" वो बोली,
"एक बात बता, पद्मा जोगन को जानती है तू?" मैंने पूछा,
वो चुप!
"बता?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं" उसने कहा,
अब छगन ने मुझे देखा और मैंने बिलसा को!
"वो सियालदाह वाली पद्मा जोगन?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ" उसने कहा,
"कहाँ गयी वो?" मैंने पूछा,
"पता नहीं" वो बोली,
"आखिरी बार कब मिली तू उस से?" मैंने पूछा,
"तभी उसके जाने के दो दिन पहले" वो बोली,
"कुछ बताया था उसने?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं" वो बोली,

----------


## baba

"मैंने कुछ पूछा?" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं" वो बोली, और फिर एक दम से उठकर चली गयी बाहर!
मैं आश्चर्यचकित!
"ये बहुत कुछ जानती है, या फिर कुछ भी नहीं खाकधूर कुछ भी नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"लेकिन ये उठ क्यों गयी?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"अपने आदमी के सामने बात करेगी" मैंने कहा,
"यानि कि शाम को" वे बोले,
"हाँ, मैंने कहा,
"चलो कोई बात नहीं, शाम को ही सही" उन्होंने कहा,
"हाँ, शाम को सही" मैंने कहा,
अब हम उठे वहाँ से, बिलसा का रवैय्या पसंद नहीं आया मुझे, लगता था कुछ छिपा रही है हमसे! पर अब शाम को ही बात बन सकती थी!
हम कक्ष से बहार आये, उप-संचालक के पास गए और फिर शाम को आने की कह दिया, वो तो हमको वहीँ रोक रहे थे, लेकिन मैंने मना कर दिया,
हम बाहर आ गए, बाहर आकर भोजन किया और फिर अपने डेरे पर वापिस आने के लिए सवारी गाड़ी पकड़ ली, आराम से हम आ गए अपने डेरे पर!
छगन वहाँ से अपने किसी जानने वाले के पास चला गया और अब यहाँ रह गए हम दोनों, हमने आराम किया और एक झपकी लेने के लिए अपने अपने बिस्तर पर लेट गए!

----------


## baba

जब आँख खुली तो २ बजे थे, मौसम सुहावना था, शर्मा जी सोये हुए थे अभी, मैं बाहर आ गया और आकर एक पेड़ के नीचे वहाँ पत्थर से बनी एक कुर्सी पर बैठ गया, और पद्मा जोगन के बारे में सोचने लगा, कोई क्यों चाल खेलेगा उस से? सिक्के के लिए? हाँ, ये हो सकता है, लेकिन वो कहाँ गयी? ये था सवाल असली तो!
तभी शर्मा जी भी बाहर आ गए और मेरे पास आ कर बैठ गए!
"कब उठे?'' उन्होंने पूछा,
"अभी बस आधा घंटा पहले" मैंने कहा,
"थक गया था मैं, इसीलिए ज़यादा सो लिया" वो बोले,
"कोई बात नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"चाय पी जाए" वे बोले,
उन्होंने एक सेवक को चाय लाने के लिए कह दिया! वो चला गया और हम बातचीत करते रहे!
"ये पद्मा जोगन शादीशुदा थी?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"तो इसका आदमी?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"शादी के एक महीने बाद ही रेल से कटकर मर गया था" मैंने कहा,
"ओह" वे बोले,
"कोई संतान?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"कोई नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"ओह" वे फिर बोले,
"तो सियालदाह वो अपने गुरु के साथ रहती थी?" वे बोले,
"हाँ, उसके गुरु ने ही उसकी शादी करवायी थी" मैंने कहा,
"अच्छा" वे बोले,
सहायक चाय लाया और हमने चाय की चुस्कियां लेना आरम्भ किया, साथ में चिप्स भी लाया था, देसी चिप्स!

----------


## baba

हम चाय का मज़ा ले रहे थे, तभी छगन का वहाँ आना हुआ, ओ जिस से मिलकर आया था वो एक स्त्री थी, छगन के गाँव की स्त्री, छगन हमारी तरफ बढ़ा तो मैंने कहा, "मिल आये छगन?" 
"हाँ जी" वो बोरा और अपना झोला एक तरफ रख दिया,
"कुछ लाया है क्या वहाँ से?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ, कुछ सामान है" उसने बताया,
"अच्छा" मैंने कहा,
"सोचा लेता आऊं, बाद में नहीं आना होता इधर" वो बोला,
"चल ठीक रहा" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ जी" वो बोला,
"जा चाय ले आ अंदर से" मैंने कहा,
वो चाय लेने चला गया,
"गुरु जी, ये छगन क्या करने जाता था उस जोगन के पास?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"ऐसे ही जाता होगा, मिलने के लिए" मैंने कहा,
"हम्म" वे बोले,
"और वैसे भी जोगन बहुत कम मिला करती थी मिलने वालों से" मैंने कहा,
"अच्छा" वे बोले,
छगन चाय ले आया इस बीच, चाय पीने लगा

----------


## baba

"आज शाम निकलते हैं छह बजे, क्यों छगन?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ, चलते हैं" वो बोला,
"और सुना छगन, कोई ऐसी बात जो काम की हो?" मैंने पूछा,
"ऐसी तो कोई बात नहीं, हाँ एक बात मुझे खटकती थी वहाँ" वो बोला,
"क्या?" अब मैंने चौंका,
"बिलसा जब भी आती थी तो अक्सर उसके साथ एक लड़की होती थी" वो बोला,
"लड़की?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी" वो बोला,
"कैसी लड़की?'' मैंने पूछा 
"बाहरी" उसने कहा,
बाहरी मतलब किसी डेरे की नहीं,
"क्या उम्र होगी उसकी?" मैंने पूछा,
"बीस-बाइस से ज्यादा नहीं होगी" वो बोला,
अब रहस्य में एक गाँठ और लगा दी थी कस के छगन ने!

----------


## baba

"बिलसा कुल कितनी बार आयी होगी मिलने के लिए?" मैंने पूछा,
"करीब छह-सात बार, चार-पांच महीने में" वो बोला,
"अच्छा" मैंने कहा,
इसके बाद मैं चिंता में पड़ा, कौन लड़की? किसलिए आती थी? क्या कारण था? खैर, अब इसका पता बिलसा या रंगा से मिल सकता था, और आज शाम हम जाने वाले थे वहाँ,
मैं और शर्मा जी अपने कमरे में आ गए, छगन नहाने धोने चला गया,
"अब ये लड़की कौन?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"पता नहीं?" मैंने कहा,
'वो भी बाहरी?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"पता करते हैं आज" मैंने कहा,
"ये तो रहस्य गहराता जा रहा है" वे बोले,
"हाँ, अवश्य ही कुछ गड़बड़ है, पक्का" मैंने कहा,
"अंदेशा है मुझे भी ऐसा" उन्होंने ऐसा कह और मोहर दाग दी!
"बाहरी, अर्थात कोई और" मैंने स्व्यं से सवाल किया,
"लेकिन कौन? किसलिए?" एक और सवाल!
इसी उहापोह में आगे का समय कटा, खैर जी, खाना खाया और फिर टहलने के बाद वापिस कक्ष में आ गए हम तीनों, पांच बज चुके थे और छह बजे करीब निकलना था वहाँ से, सो सोचा थोडा सा आराम और फिर कूच!
इस बीच छगन ने मुझे कुछ और बातें भी बताईं, कुछ ज़रूरी भी और कुछ ऐसे ही!
और अब बजे छह,
"चलो" मैंने कहा,
"चलिए" वे बोले,
और हम निकल गए,
डेरू बाबा के डेरे पहुंचे. अब वहाँ रौनक सी थी, हम अंदर गए और फिर संचालक से हमने रंगा पहलवान से मिलने की इच्छा जताई, अपना परिचय भी दिया,
"आप लोग बैठिये, मैं बुलवा लेता हूँ" संचालक ने कहा,
"ठीक है, धन्यवाद" मैंने कहा,
हम कक्ष में बैठ गए!
और थोड़ी देर बाद रंगा पहलवान आ गया अपनी पत्नी बिलसा के साथ, चेहरे पर अजीब से भाव लिए!

----------


## baba

रंगा पहलवान अन्दर आया और सामने पड़े मूढ़े पर बैठा गया, देह उसकी पहलवान की ही थी, जवानी में खूब पहलवान रहा होगा, पता चलता था, उसकी पत्नी वहीँ एक चारपाई पर बैठ गयी, अब मैंने बात आरम्भ की, "रंगा, मैं दिल्ली से आया हूँ, पद्मा जोगन के बारे में जानना चाहता हूँ, तुम्हारी पत्नी बिलसा अक्सर उसके पास जाया करती थी"
"हाँ, जाया करती थी" उसने कहा,
"कोई लड़की भी जाती थी बिलसा के साथ, कोई बाहरी लड़की" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ, वो लड़की मेरी भतीजी है, कोलकाता में रहती है" उसने बताया,
"तुमको तो मालूम है, पद्मा जोगन अचानक से गायब हो गयी थी?" मैंने कहा और सीधे ही मुख्य विषय पर आ गया,
"हाँ, सुना था" उसने कहा,
"क्या पद्मा जोगन ने इस बारे में कभी बिलसा को कुछ बताया था?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं" उसने कहा,
"क्या बिलसा कुछ कहेगी इस बारे में?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं" उसने कहा,
"क्यों?" मैंने पूछा,
"आप बताइये कि क्यों बताये?" उसने कहा,
"मैं तो जानना चाहता हूँ कि कुछ सुराग मिल जाए कुछ उसका?'' मैंने कहा, 
"आप जानना चाहते हैं?" उसने कहा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"बताता हूँ" उसने कहा,
अब मेरे कान खड़े हुए!
"पद्मा जोगन ने स्व्यं कहीं जाकर समाधि ले ली है, कहाँ ये नहीं पता, यदि पता होता तो मैं आपको अवश्य ही बताता, जितना जानता हूँ उतना ही बताया है" वो बोला,
"ये तुमको कहाँ से पता चला?" मैंने पूछा,
"मुझे एक औघड़ दीना नाथ ने बताया था" वो बोला,
उसकी आवाज़ में लरज़ नहीं थी, कपट नहीं था, छल नहीं था, अस्वीकार नहीं किया जा सकता था!
"अच्छा! ये औघड़ दीनानाथ कहाँ रहता है?" मैंने पूछा,
"ये सियालदह में ही है" उसने मुझे फिर पता भी दे दिया,
अब हमारा काम यहाँ ख़तम हो गया था, रंगा ने भरसक बताया था, यक़ीन करना ही था, चोर में साहस नहीं होता, नहीं तो वो चोरी ही न करे!
अब हम उठे वहाँ से और फिर वापिस चल दिए अपने डेरे की तरफ, रंगा पहलवान छोड़ने आया हमको बाहर तक, नमस्कार हुई और फिर हम वापिस चल पड़े!

----------


## baba

औघड़ दीनानाथ! अब इस से मिलना था! और ये सियालदाह में था, अर्थात अब वापिस सियालदह जाना था उस से मिलने के लिए, जहां का पता था वो जगह काफी जंगल जैसी थी, वहाँ क्रियाएँ आदि हुआ करती थीं, साधारण लोग वहाँ नहीं जा सकते थे, काहिर हमको तो जाना ही था, बिलसा और रंगा दोनों ही कड़ी से बाहर थे अब, और वो लड़की भी! अब फिर से थकाऊ यात्रा करनी थी! तीन सौ किलोमीटर से अधिक की यात्रा, पूरा दिन लग जाना था! पर क्या करें, जाना तो था ही!
तो मित्रो, हम तीनों निकल पड़े वहाँ से अगले दिन सुबह, नाश्ता कर लिया था, भोजन बाद में कहीं करना था, हमने बस पकड़ी और निकल दिए! हिलते-डुलते, ऊंघते-जागते आखिर रात को सियालदह पहुँच गए! जाते ही अपने अपने बिस्तर में घुस गए, थकावट के मारे चूर चूर हो गए थे, लेटे हुए भी ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे बस में ही बैठे हैं! फिर भी, नींद आ ही गयी! हम सो गए!
जब सुबह उठे तो सुबह के आठ बजे थे, शर्मा जी जाग चुके थे और कक्ष में नहीं थे, छगन दोहरा हुआ पड़ा था अपने बिस्तर में! मैं भी उठा और दातुन की, फिर स्नान करके आया और फिर अपने बिस्तर पर बैठ आज्ञा, छगन को जगाया और छगन नमस्ते कर बाहर चला गया! अब शर्मा जी आ गए, वे नहा-धो चुके थे पहले ही!
"कहाँ घूम आये?" मैंने पूछा,
"दूध पीने गया था" वे बोले,
'वहां! राघव मिला?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ, उसी ने प्रबंध किया" वे बोले,
"बढ़िया है" मैंने कहा,
"आप चलिए?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"यहीं आ जाएगा राघव अभी" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, ये तो है" वे बोले,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"अच्छा गुरु जी?" उन्होंने कहा,
"हाँ?" मैंने कहा,
"कहाँ जाना है आज?" वे बोले,
"है यहाँ से कोई बीस किलोमीटर" मैंने कहा,
"कब चलना है?" वे बोले,
"चलते हैं कोई ग्यारह बजे" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है" वे बोले,
तभी एक सहायक आया, लोटा लाया, लोटे में दूध और साथ में एक गिलास, साथ में रस्क! मैंने पीना आरम्भ किया!

----------


## baba

"दूध बढ़िया है" मैंने कहा,
"गाय का है जी" वे बोले,
'वाह!" वे बोले,
"अब शहर में ऐसा दूध कहाँ!" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ जी!" वे बोले,
मैंने दूध समाप्त किया!
"शर्मा जी?' मैंने कहा,
"जी?" वे बोले,
"अभी थोड़ी देर बाद चलते हैं बाहर, मुझे एक महिला से मिलना है" मैंने कहा,
"कौन?" वे बोले,
"श्रद्धा" मैंने कहा,
"समझ गया" वे बोले,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"उचित है" वे बोले,
श्रद्धा वहाँ रेलवे विभाग में कार्यरत थीं, उनसे मिलने जाना था, मेरे पुराने जानकारों में से एक हैं वे!
फिर कुछ देर बाद!
"चलें?" मैंने पूछा,
"चलिए" मैंने कहा,
और हम दोनों फिर निकल पड़े श्रद्धा से मिलने के लिए!
उनके घर!

----------


## baba

हम श्रद्धा जी के घर पहुंचे, भव्य और विनम्र स्वागत हुआ, मुझे दिल्ली की वापसी कि भी टिकट करानी थी, सो चाय आदि पी कर और ब्यौरा देकर हम वापिस आ गए यहाँ से, जब वापिस आये तो छगन वहीँ मिला हमसे, अब हमको दीनानाथ औघड़ के पास जाना था, अतः एक फटफटी सेवा लेकर उसमे बैठकर हम पहुँच गए दीनानाथ के ठिय़े पर, बाहर कुछ लोग खड़े थे, जैसे कोई तैयारी चल रही हो, किसी आयोजन की! पता चला ये एक बाबा नेतराम का आश्रम है और औघड़ दीनानाथ आजकल यही शरण लिए हुए हैं! हम अंदर गए, छगन रास्ता बनाता संचालिका के पास पहुंचा, और दीनानाथ औघड़ के बारे में मालूमात की, एक सहायक हमको दीनानाथ के कक्ष तक ले गया और हमने कक्ष में प्रवेश किया, अंदर दीनानाथ कौन स था पता नहीं था, पता करने पर पता चल गया, वो कोई पचास बरस का औघड़ रहा होगा, दरम्याना क़द था उसका, लम्बी-लम्बी काली सफ़ेद दाढ़ी थी और शरीर का कोई अंग ऐसा नहीं था जो भस्मीभूत ना हो! गले में और भुजाओं में तांत्रिक आभूषण सुसज्जित थे उसके!
"आइये बैठिये" वो बोला,
हम बैठ गए!
"कहिये, क्या काम है?" उसने पूछा,
"पद्मा जोगा, उसी के बारे में बात करनी है" मैंने कहा,
वो ना तो चौंका और ना ही चेहरे के भाव बदले उसके! हाँ, कुछ पल शांत हुआ और अपने चेले-चपाटों को उसने बाहर भेज दिया,
"क्या बात करनी है उसके बारे में?" उसने पूछा,
"वो गायब हो गयी अचानक से, क्या आपको कुछ मालूम है?'' मैंने पूछा,
वो शांत हुआ!
कुछ देर दाढ़ी पर हाथ फिराया!
"बला!" वो बोला,
"बला?" मैंने हैरत से पूछा,
"हाँ बला!" वो बोला,
"कैसे?" मैंने पूछा,
"वो लिबो सिक्का, वही बला" उसने कहा,
"अर्थात?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ, उसी की वजह से वो गायब हुई होगी, खबर तो ये हर जगह थी" वो बोला,'
"हुई होगी?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ" वो बोला,
"आपने वो सिक्का देखा था?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ" वो बोला,
"हम्म" मैंने कहा,
और मैं अब अधर में था!
"किसको जानकारी थी?" मैंने पूछा,
"नुकरा नुकरा पर" उसने कहा,
अर्थात नुक्कड़ नुक्कड़ पर!
"आपके हिसाब से क्या हुआ होगा?" मैंने पूछा,
"मार दिया होगा, गाड़ दिया होगा कहीं किसी ने?" उसने भौंहे उचकाते हुए कहा,
"और वो खुद कहीं चली गयी हो तो?" मैंने पूछा,
"हो सकता है" वो बोला,
अब तक चाय आ गयी, पीतल के कपों में! हमने चाय पीनी आरम्भ की,
"आपने 'खोज' नहीं की उसकी?" मैंने पूछा,
"क्या ज़रुरत?" उसने मेरी बात काट दी!
अब मामला और गम्भीर!

----------


## baba

दीनानाथ का बताने का लहज़ा बहुत रूखा था, उसने ये दिखाया था कि वो क्या जाने क्या हुआ पद्मा जोगन का! ये बात मुझे अच्छी नहीं लगी थी, अब मेरा लहजा भी उसी की तरह हो गया!
"देख लगा लेते तो 'खोज' हो जाती" मैंने कहा,
"मैंने बताया नहीं? क्यों?" उसने मुझे घूर के कहा,
"इसलिए कि कम से कम वो आज ज़िंदा होती" मैंने कहा,
"और फिर और मुसीबत पैदा किया करती" उसने कहा,
"नहीं, आवश्यक नहीं ये" उसने कहा,
खैर, अब ये स्पष्ट हो ही गया कि दीनानाथ के हृदय में कोई जगह नहीं पद्मा जोगन के लिए, चाहे वो जिए या मरे!
"ठीक है, कोई बात नहीं" मैंने कहा,
उसने हाथ जोड़े,
"चलता हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"अब आप लगा लो देख" उसने कहा,
व्यंग्य किया,
"हाँ, वो तो लगाऊंगा ही" मैंने कहा,
"पता चल जाए तो मुझे भी बता देना" उसने कहा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
अब मैं वहाँ से निकला, मुंह का स्वाद कड़वा कर दिया था उसके व्यवहार ने, अब देख लगानी ही थी मुझे! अन्य कोई रास्ता नहीं था, खोज ज़रूरी ही थी! मैंने पद्मा जोगन के रहस्य से पर्दा उठाना चाहता था, चाहे किसी को कोई फ़र्क़ पड़े या नहीं परन्तु मुझे उत्सुकता थी जहां एक तरफ वहाँ निजी चाह भी थी!
अब हम वहाँ से वापिस आये, मैं अपने स्थान पर पहुंचा, मैंने छगन से किसी जगह के बारे में पूछा, उसने हामी भर ली, जगह का प्रबंध हो गया!

----------


## baba

अगली दोपहर मैं छगन के साथ उसके स्थान पर पहुँच और एक खाली स्थान पर कुछ सामग्रिया आहूत कर मैंने देख लगायी, पहली देख भम्मा चुड़ैल की थी, वो खाली हाथ आयी, दूसरी देख वाचाल की, वो भी खाली हाथ आया, तीसरी देख कारिंदे की और वो भी बेकार! अब निश्चित था कोई अनहोनी घटी है पद्मा जोगन के साथ, अब मेरे पास देख थी एक ख़ास, शाह साहब भिश्ती वाले! मैंने शाह साहब का रुक्का पढ़ा, एक पेड़ के तने में एक चौकोर खाना छील और उसमे काजल भर दिया, अब दरख़्त को पाक कर मैंने शाह साहब की देख लगायी, पहले एक रास्ता दिखा, उस रास्ते पर बुहारी करने वाला आया, फिर एक भिश्ती आया, पानी छिड़क कर जगह साफ़ की, फिर एक तखत बिछाया गया, और उस पर क़ाज़ी साहब बैठे, शाह साहब, उनको पद्मा जोगन के बारे में पूछा गया और उनके नेमत और मेहरबानी से कहानी आगे बढ़ी, तीन-चार मिनट में ही कहानी पता चल गयी, मैंने शाह साहब का शक्रिया किया और फिर पर्दा ढाँपने के लिए अपनी पीठ उनकी तरफ कर ली! शाह साहब की सवारी चली गयी! और मेरे हाथ मेरा सवाल का उत्तर लग गया!
मैं वापिस आया वहाँ से, छगन और शर्मा जी वहीँ बैठे था,
"काढ़ लिया?" छगन ने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"खूब!" वो बोला
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"हत्या हुई उसकी?" उसने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"फिर?" उसने पूछा,
"बता दूंगा" मैंने कहा,
"जी" वो बोला.
अब हम वहाँ से अपने स्थान के लिए निकल पड़े!

----------


## baba

हम अपने स्थान पहुंचे, छगन रास्ते में ही उतर गया था किसी के पास जाने के लिए,
"क्या हुआ था?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"जो कुछ हुआ, मुझे अभी तक विश्वास नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"मतलब?" उन्होंने उत्सुकता से पूछा,
"पद्मा जोगन ने जलसमाधि ली थी" मैंने कहा,
"कहाँ?'' उन्होंने पूछा,
"अंजन ताल में" मैंने कहा,
"वहाँ क्यों?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"पता नहीं" मैंने बताया,
"लेकिन समाधि क्यों?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"ये भी नहीं पता" मैंने कहा,
"ओह" वो बोले,
मैं चुप रहा,
"ये अंजन ताल कहाँ है?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"वहीँ, एक सामान्य सा ताल है" मैंने कहा,
"अच्छा" वे बोले,
"इसका मतलब कोई अनहोनी नहीं हुई उसके साथ?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
अब कुछ पल दोनों चुप,
"अब?" वे बोले,
"अब इन सवालों के उत्तर जानने हैं" मैंने कहा,
"कौन देगा उत्तर?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"स्व्यं पद्मा जोगन" मैंने कहा,
"ओह! उठाओगे उसे?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"कब?'' उन्होंने पूछा,
"आज रात" मैंने कहा,
"अच्छा" वे बोले,
"लेकिन पद्मा जोगन की कोई वस्तु आवश्यक नहीं?" पूछा उन्होंने,
"है, हम चलते हैं अभी" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है" वे बोले,
और फिर हम निकल ही लिए पद्मा जोगन के स्थान के लिए, अब इस रहस्य से पर्दा उठना ज़रूरी था, मेरे अंदर उत्सुकता छलांग मारे जा रही थी!
करीब एक घंटे में हम पद्मा जोगन के स्थान पर पहुँच गए, संचालक से मिले, उसने हमारी मदद करने का ना केवल आश्वासन ही दिया बल्कि मदद भी की, उसने हमको पद्मा जोगन के कक्ष की चाबी दे दी, कक्ष अभी तक बंद था, हमने कक्ष खोला और मैं पिछली मुलाक़ात में पहुँच गया, सुन्दर औरत थी वो, सीधी-सादी, व्यवहार-कुशल, अपने में ही सिमटे रहने वाली थी वो जोगन! मुझे वो अच्छी लगती थी अपनी सादगी से, अपने मित्रवत व्यवहार से, भोज-कला से, खाना बहुत लज़ीज़ बनाती थी! बहुत अच्छी तरह से परोस कर खिलाती थी, मेरे ह्रदय में उसके प्रति सम्मान था, जैसे कि एक बड़ी बहन के प्रति होता है!
अंदर उसके वस्त्र टंगे थे, सफ़ेद और पीले वस्त्र! कुछ बैग से और कुछ कुर्सियां और मूढ़े! मैंने एक जगह से एक अंगोछा ले लिया, ये उसका ही था, अक्सर अपने पास रखती थी, गुलाबी रंग का अंगोछा, संचालक को कोई आपत्ति नहीं हुई! हमने धन्यवाद किया और वहाँ से वापिस हुए!
अपने स्थान पहुंचे,

----------


## baba

अपने स्थान पहुँच कर मैंने रणनीति बनानी आरम्भ की, क्या किया जाए और कैसे किया जाए, किस प्रकार जांच को आगे बढ़ाया जाए आदि आदि, दरअसल मुझे पद्मा जोगन की रूह को खोजना था, वही बता सकती थी असल कहानी, एक एक कारण का खुलासा हो सकता था उस से, और मेरी उत्सुकता भी शांत हो सकती थी! मैंने उसी शाम अपने एक जानकार हनुमान सिंह से संपर्क किया और शमशान में एक स्थान माँगा, उसने घंटे भर के बाद बात करने को कहा, उम्मीद थी कि स्थान मिल जाएगा, तभी शर्मा जी ने कुछ सवाल पूछे,
"आज पता कर लेंगे आप?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ, शत प्रतिशत" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है" वे बोले,
"मुझे कारण जानना है" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, सही कहा आपने" वे बोले,
घंटा बीता, हनुमान सिंह से बात हुई, उस रात्रि कोई स्थान नहीं उपलब्ध था, स्थान अगली रात को ही उपलब्ध हो सकता था, अब अन्य कोई चारा भी नहीं था, इंतज़ार करना ही पड़ता, तो हनुमान सिंह को अगली रात का प्रबंध करने के लिए कह दिया,
मन में कई चिंताएं उमड़-घुमड़ रही थीं, जैसे कोई अकेली मछली सागर का ओरछोर देखने की अभिलाषा में दिन रात, अनवरत तैरे जा रही हो, भूखी प्यासी!
"शर्मा जी, आज प्रबंध कीजिये मदिरा का, आप संचालक से कह के ले आइये, साथ में खाने के लिए भी कह दीजिये, मैं कक्ष में जा रहा हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"जी, अभी कहता हूँ" वे बोले,
अब वो अपनी राह और मैं कक्ष की राह,
मन में बौछार बिखर रही थीं चिंताओं की, धुन्गार फैली थी पूरे मस्तिष्क में! काऱण क्या और कारण क्या, बस इस ने जैसे मेरी जान लेने की ठान राखी थी!
शर्मा जी ले आये सभी सामान, मैंने मदद की उनकी, सामान काफी था और ताज़ा बना हुआ था, मछली की ख़ुश्बू ज़बरदस्त थी! मैंने एक बड़ा सा टुकड़ा उठाया और खा लिया, वाक़ई लाजवाब थी!

----------


## baba

"कुछ और लाऊं गुरु जी?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"क्या?" मैंने पूछा,
"फलादि?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"नहीं, रहने दो" मैंने कहा,
"जी" वे बोले.
"गुरु जी एक प्रश्न है दिमाग में" उन्होंने पहला पैग बनाते हुए कहा,
"कहिये" मैंने कहा,
"शाह साहब भिश्ती वाले नहीं बताएँगे ये?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"शाह साहब हाज़िर तो कर सकते हैं पद्मा को, लेकिन बुलवा नहीं सकते उसकी गैर-राजी के" मैंने कहा,
"ओह! मैं समझ गया!" वे चौंक गए!
गैर-राजी, यही बोला था मैंने!
"मैं स्व्यं उसको पकड़वाउंगा और पूछूंगा" मैंने कहा,
"ये ठीक है" वे बोले,
अब हमने मदिरा का सम्मान करते हुए, माथे से लगाते हुए, षोडशोपचार करते हुए अपने अपने गले में नीचे उतार लिया!
"अलख-निरंजन! दुःख हो भंजन" दोनों ने एक साथ कहा!
फिर दूसरा पैग!
"अलख-निरंजन! खप्परवाली महा-खंजन!" दोनों ने एक साथ कहा!
फिर तीसरा पैग!
"अलख निरंजन! नयन लगा मदिरा का अंजन!"दोनों ने एक साथ कहा,
तीन भोग सम्पूर्ण हुए!
"कल आप सफल हो जाओ, फिर देखते हैं क्या करना है" वे बोले,
"हाँ" मैंने गर्दन हिला कर कहा,
"पता चल जाए तो सुकून हो" वे बोले,
"बिलकुल" मैंने कहा,
फिर पैग बनाया गया, मैंने मछली साफ़ कर दी थी, वे उठे और बाहर गए, और ले आये!
हमने फिर से दौर आरम्भ किया!
"पद्मा जोगन के बारे में कोई और जानकारी?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"पद्मा जोगन की एक बहन थी, अब जीवित नहीं है, वो दुर्गापुर में बसी थी, पद्मा सारा सभी कुछ उसको भेज देती थी, मुझे उसका पता नहीं है कि कहाँ है" मैंने कहा,
"ओह! तो आपको कैसे पता कि वो जीवित नहीं?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"स्वयं पद्मा ने ही बताया था, वो बड़ी बहन थी उसकी" मैंने कहा,
"बड़े दुर्भाग्य की बात है"
"हाँ, भाई आदि और कोई नहीं" मैंने बताया

----------


## baba

उस रात हम काफी देर तक बातचीत करते रहे, या यूँ कहें कि पेंच निकालते और डालते रहे, कई जगह रुके और फिर आगे चले, फिर वापिस मुडे और फिर आगे चले! यही करते रहे, जब मदिरा का मद हावी हुआ तो जस के तस पसर गए बिस्तर पर, हाँ मैं कुछ बड़बड़ाता रहा रात भर, शायद पद्मा जोगन से की हुई कुछ बातें थीं!
और जब सुबह मेरी नींद खुली तो सर भन्ना रहा था! घड़ी देखी तो सुबह के छह बजे थे, सर पकड़ कर मैं चला स्नानालय और स्नान किया, थोड़ी राहत मिली, स्नान से फारिग हुआ तो कमरे में आया, शर्मा जी भी उठ गए थे, नमस्कार हुई, मौन नमस्कार, और वे फिर स्नान करने के लिए स्नानघर चले गए, वे भी स्नान कर आये और अब हम दोनों बैठ गए, तभी सहायक आ गया, चाय लेकर आया था, साथ में फैन थे , करारे फैन, दो शर्मा जी ने खाये और तीन मैंने, चाय का मजा आ गया!
"सर में दर्द है, आपके भी है क्या?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ, दर्द तो है" वे बोले,
"अभी चलते हैं बाहर, यहाँ बाहर अर्जुन के पेड़ हैं उसकी छाल चबाते हैं, दर्द ठीक हो जाएगा,
"ठीक है" वे बोले,
अब हम बाहर चले और एक छोटे अर्जुन की पेड़ की छाल निकाली और फिर चबा ली, अब आधे घंटे में दर्द ख़तम हो जाना था!
"आज हनुमान सिंह खुद बात करेगा या उसको फ़ोन करना पड़ेगा?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"स्व्यं बात करेगा वो" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है" वे बोले,
तभी मैंने सामने देखा, एक बिल्ली अपने बच्चों को दूध पिला रही थी, उसकी निगाहें हम पर ही थीं, मैंने हाथ से शर्मा जी को रोका, कार्य-सिद्ध होने का ये शकुन था! अर्थात आज हमारी नैय्या पार लग जाने वाली थी! मांसाहारी पशु यदि दुग्धपान कर रहे हों तो कार्य सिद्ध होता है और यदि शाकाहारी पशु हों तो कार्य सिद्ध नहीं होता! ऐसा यहाँ लिखने से मेरा अभिप्रायः ये नहीं कि अंधविश्वास को मैं बढ़ावा दूँ, परन्तु मैं शकुन-शास्त्र से ही चलता हूँ और ये मेरे अनुभूत हैं, तभी मैंने यहाँ ऐसा लिखा है!

----------


## baba

"चलिए वापिस" मैंने कहा,
"जी" वे बोले,
और तभी हनुमान सिंह का फ़ोन आ गया, आज भूमि मिल जानी थी, अतः मैं आज सामग्री इत्यादि खरीद सकता था! ये भी अच्छा समाचार था!
"आज शाम को सामान खरीद लेते हैं" मैंने कहा,
"जी" वे बोले,
अब वापिस आ गए कक्ष में!
मैं आते ही लेट गया, वे भी लेट गए, सहायक आया और अपने साथ किसी को ले आया, ये स्वरूपानंद थे, यहाँ के एक पुजारी, मैं खड़ा हुआ, नमस्कार की, वे बुज़ुर्ग थे,
"जी?" मैंने कहा,
"दिल्ली से आये हैं आप?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"जी" मैंने कहा,
"पद्मा जोगन के लिए आये हैं?" उन्होंने पूछा,
बात हैरान कर देने वाली थी!
"हाँ जी" मैंने कहा,
"मुझे छगन ने बताया" वे बोले,
"अच्छा" मैंने कहा,
"मैं उसका ताऊ हूँ" उसने कहा,
मेरे होश उड़े!
"पद्मा ने कभी नहीं बताया?" मैंने पूछा,
"वो मुझसे बात नहीं करती थी" वे बोले,
"किसलिए?" मैंने पूछा,
"उसके बाप की, यानि मेरे छोटे भाई की भूमि के लेन देन के कारण" वे बोले,
"अच्छा" मैंने कहा,
"बस, यहीं से फटाव हो गया, मेरे लड़के आवारा निकले, सब बेच दिया" वे बोले,
"ओह" मैंने कहा,
"आपको पता चला कुछ??" उन्होंने पूछा,
"कोई सटीक नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"आप पता कीजिये" वे बोले,
"कर रहा हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"एक एहसान करेंगे?" उन्होंने पूछा,
मैं विस्मित!
"कैसा एहसान?" मैंने पूछा,
"मुझे बता दीजियेगा जब आप जान जाएँ" वे बोले,
"ज़रूर" मैंने कहा,
सहायक इस बीच चाय ले आया और हम चाय पीने लगे!

----------


## baba

चाय समाप्त की और स्वरूपानंद को विदा किया और अब कुछ देर लेटे हम! आराम करने के लिए, सर का दर्द समाप्त हो चुका था, जैसे था ही नहीं!
"गुरु जी?" शर्मा जी बोले,
"हाँ?" मैंने पूछा,
"खबर करेंगे क्या इनको?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"कर देंगे" मैंने आँखें बंद करते हुए कहा,
"केवल उत्सुकता है इनको" वे बोले,
"हाँ, लेकिन खून, खून के लिए भागता है" मैंने कहा,
"ये तो है" वे बोले,
कुछ और इधर-उधर की बातें और फिर झपकी!
आँख खुली तो एक बजा था!
"उठिए" मैंने सोते हुए शर्मा जी को उठाया 
"क्या बजा?" उन्होंने अचकचाते हुए पूछा,
"एक बज गया" मैंने कहा,
"बड़ी जल्दी?" वे उठे हुए बोले,
"हाँ!" मैंने हँसते हुए कहा,
वे उठ गए! आँखें मलते हुए!
"चलिए, भोजन किया जाए" मैंने कहा,
"अभी कहता हूँ" वे उठे और बाहर चले गए, फिर थोड़ी देर में आ गए,
"कह दिया?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ" वे बोले,
और तभी सहायक आ गया, आलू की सब्जी और गरम गरम पूरियां! साथ में सलाद और दही! मजा आ गया! पेट में भूख बेलगाम हो गयी!
खूब मजे से खाया, और भी मंगवाया! और हुए फारिग! लम्बी लम्बी डकारों ने' स्थान रिक्त नहीं' की मुनादी कर दी!

----------


## baba

"आइये" मैंने कहा,
"कहाँ" उन्होंने पूछा,
"स्वरूपानंद के पास" मैंने कहा,
"किसलिए?" उन्होंने उठते हुए पूछा,
"देख तो लें?" मैंने कहा,
"चलिए" वे बोले,
हम बाहर आये, स्वरूपानंद का कक्ष पूछा और चल दिए वहाँ, वो नहीं मिले वहाँ, ढूँढा भी लेकिन नहीं थे, पता चला कहीं गए हैं!
फिर समय गुजरा, दिन ने कर्त्तव्य पूर्ण किया और संध्या ने स्थान लिया, अब हम बाहर चले, सामग्री लेने, बाज़ार पहुंचे, मदिर, सामग्री आदि ले और सवारो गाड़ी पकड़ कर चल दिए हनुमान सिंह के पास!
वहाँ पहुंचे, हनुमान सिंह से बात हुई, गले लग के मिला हमसे, अक्सर दिल्ली आता रहता है, सो मेरे पास ही आता है!
"हो गया प्रबंध?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी" वो बोला,
"धन्यवाद!" मैंने कहा,
"क्या ज़रुरत!: उसने हंस के कहा,
हम बाहर चल पड़े, अच्छा ख़ासा बड़ा शमशान था, कई चिताएं जल रही थीं वहाँ! दहक रही थी!
"ठीक है" मैंने कहा,
"सामान है?" उसने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक" उसने कहा और सामान लिया, मैं एक बोतल उसके लिए भी ले आया था!
"ठीक है, आप स्नान कीजिये" उसने कहा,
"ठीक है" मैंने कहा,
"आप, शर्मा जी, वहाँ कक्ष में रहना" मैंने कक्ष दिखाया,
"जी" वे बोले,
अब मैं स्नान करने चला गया!
वापिस आया तो सारा सामान उठाया, हनुमान सिंह ने मुझे एक चिता दिखायी, ये एक जवान चिता थी, जवान देह की चिता!
"ठीक है" मैंने कहा,
अब मैंने अपना बैग खोला और आवश्यक सामान निकाला, और भस्म आदि सामने रख ली!
अब!
अब मैंने भस्म स्नान किया!
तंत्राभूषण धारण किये!
लंगोट खोल दी!
आसान बिछाया!
और तत्पर हुआ!
क्रिया हेतु!
भस्म-स्नान किया सबसे पहले!

----------


## baba

केश बांधे!
रक्त से टीका लगाया माथे पर!
माथे पर अंगूठे से, काजल ले, टीका लगाया!
अपना त्रिशूल निकाला और बाएं गाड़ा आसन के!
चिमटा लिया और दायें रखा!
गुरु-वंदना की!
अघोर-पुरुष से सफलता व उद्देश्य पूर्ति केतु कामना की!
शक्ति को नमन किया!
दिक्पालों की वंदना की!
प्रथम आसन भूमि को चूमा!
पिता रुपी आकाश को नमन किया! 
आठों कोणों को बाँधा!
और!
फिर, उस चिता के पाँव पर जाकर नमन किया!
उसके सर पर शीश नवाया!
तीन परिक्रमा की!
और, अपने आसन पर विराजमान हो गया! चिमटा खड़का कर समस्त भूत-प्रेतों को अपनी उपस्थिति दर्ज़ करायी! फिर दो थाल निकाले, उनमे मांस सजाया, कुछ फूल आदि भी, काली छिद्रित कौड़ियां सजायीं! कपाल निकाला, उसकी खोपड़ी पर एक दिया जलाया! और कपाल-कटोरा निकाला! उसमे मदिरा परोसी और अघोर-पुरुष को समर्पित कर कंठ से नीचे उतार लिया!
महानाद किया!
सर्वदिशा अटटहास किया!
और फिर मैंने पद्मा का आह्वान किया! उसके आत्मा का आह्वान! मंत्र पढ़े, मंत्र तीक्ष्ण हुए, और तीक्ष्ण, महातीक्ष्ण, रज शक्ति के अमोघ मंत्र!
परन्तु?
एक पत्ता भी न खड़का!
ऐसा क्यों?
क्यों ऐसा?"
उफ्फ्फ्फ़! नहीं! ये नहीं हो सकता! कदापि नहीं हो सकता! नहीं औघड़! ये तू क्या सोच रहा है? अनाप शनाप? नहीं ऐसा हरगिज़ नहीं सोचना! नहीं तो तेरा त्रिशूल तेरे हलक से होत्ता हुआ गुद्दी से बाहर!
लेकिन!
सोचूं कैसे ना ओ औंधी खोपड़ी???
कहाँ है पद्मा??
पद्मा की आत्मा??
है तो ला?
ला मेरे सामने?
खींच के क्यों नहीं लाता?"
मुक्त तो नहीं हुई होगी!
हा! हा! हा! हा!
मुक्त कैसे??' भला कैसे ओ औंधी खोपड़ी??
कैसे??
जवाब दे??
तू?? तू जवाब तो दे ना!
कहाँ है?? कहाँ है????
मुझे बताने चला था!
हाँ!
मदिरा! मदिरा! प्यास! प्यास!
कंठ जल रहा है!
मदिरा!
मदिरा!
फिर से कपाल-कटोरा भरा और कंठ से नीचे!
हाँ!
अब ठंडा हुआ कंठ!
सुन ओ औंधी खोपड़ी?
कहाँ है पद्मा की रूह??
ला उसको सामने??
हा! हा! हा! हा! हा! हा!
मैंने सही था! ये औघड़ सही था!
वो हो गयी क़ैद!
किसी ने कर लिया उसको क़ैद!
सुन बे औंधी खोपड़ी!
क़ैद हो गयी वो!
जाने कहाँ!
जाने किसने?
है ना??
लेकिन!
पता चल जाएगा!
चल जाएगा पता!
अभी! अभी!
मैंने त्रिशूल लिया और लहराया!
ये भाषा है शमशान की मित्रगण! मसान से वार्तालाप!

----------


## baba

वो क़ैद थी! लेकिन कहाँ? किसके पास? अब सिपाही रवाना करना था, एक बात तो तय थी, जिसने क़ैद किया था वो भी खिलाड़ी थी, अब यहाँ दो वजह थीं, या तो किसी ने केवल रूह को पकड़ा था, या कुछ कुबुलवाने के लिए, जैसे कि वो सिक्का कहाँ है! इन्ही प्रश्नों का उत्तर खंगालना था! और यही देखते हुए मुझे ये तय करना था कि किसे तलाश में भेजा जाए, जो उसका पता भी निकाल ले और खुद को क़ैद का भय भी न हो! ये काम कोई महाप्रेत या चुडैल नहीं कर सकती थी, इसके लिए मुझे अपना खबीस, तातार खबीस भेजना था, अतः मैंने ये निसहाय किया कि अब तातार ही वहाँ जाएगा, और मैंने तभी तातार का शाही-रुक्का पढ़ा!
हवा पर बैठा हुआ तातार हाज़िर हुआ! उस समय मैं चिता से दूर पहुँच गया था, शमशान में कीलित भूमि पर खबीस हाज़िर नहीं होते!
मैंने तातार को उसका उद्देश्य बताया, उसको उसका अंगोछा दिया, उसने गंध ली और अपने कड़े टकराता हुआ मेरा सिपाही हवा में सीढ़ियां चढ़ रवाना हो गया! मैं वहीँ बैठ गया!
कुछ समय बीता,
थोड़ा और,
और फिर!
हाज़िर हुआ! जैसे हवा की रानी ने हाथ से रखा हो उसको मेरे सामने!
अब उसने बोलना शुरू किया! मैंने सुना और मेरी त्यौरियां चढ़ती चली गयीं! उसके अनुसार एक औघड़ रिपुष नाथ के पास उसकी आत्मा थी, काले रंग के घड़े में बंद! और वो औघड़ वहाँ से बहुत दूर असम के कोकराझार में था उस समय! और हाँ, रिपुष के पास कोई भी सिक्का नहीं था! 
मैं खुश हुआ, तातार को मैंने भोग दिया और मैंने उसके हाथ पर हाथ रखते हुए उसको शुक्रिया कहा, तातार मुस्कुराया और झम्म से लोप हुआ!
अब मैं उठा वहाँ से, चिता-नमन किया, गुरु-नमन एवं अघोर-नमन किया और वापिस आ गया! स्नान किया और सामान्य हुआ, सामान आदि बाँध लिया, रख लिया, शत्रु और उसकी क़ैदगाह मुझे पता थी अब!
मैं कक्ष में आया, नशे में झूमता हुआ! और वहीँ लेट गया! शर्मा जी और हनुमान सिंह समझ गए कि क्रिया पूर्ण हो गयी, वे दोनों उठे और कक्ष से बाहर चले गए! वे भी सो गए और मैं भी!

----------


## baba

सुबह हुई!
शर्मा जी मेरे पास आये!
"नमस्कार" वे बोले,
"नमस्कार" मैंने उत्तर दिया,
"सफल हुए?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"पद्मा मिली?" उन्होंने उत्सुकता से पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
वो चौंके!
"नहीं?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"फिर सफल कैसे?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"वो क़ैद है" मैंने अब आँखों में आँखें डाल कर देखा और कहा,
"क़ैद?" अब जैसे फटे वो!
"हाँ!'' मैंने कहा,
"ओह!" उनके मुंह से निकल,
"अब?" वो बोले,
"हमको जाना होगा,
"कब?", उन्होंने पूछा,
"कल ही?" मैंने कहा,
"कहाँ?",उन्होंने पूछा
"असम",मैंने कहा,
अब कुछ पल चुप्पी!
"ठीक है",उन्होंने पूछा
"अब चलते हैं यहाँ से",मैंने कहा,
"जी",उन्होंने पूछा
इतने में हनुमान सिंह भी आ गया, चाय लेकर! हमने चाय पी!
"सही निबटा सब?" उसने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"चलो" उसने कहा,
"अब हम चलते हैं" मैंने कहा,
"जी" वो बोला,
और हम वहाँ से निकल पड़े!
अब मंजिल दूर थी, हाँ एक बात और, रंगा पहलवान, बिलसा और वो दीनानाथ अब सब संदेह के दायरे से मुक्त थे!

----------


## baba

अगला दिन,
हमे वहाँ से अब गाड़ी पकड़ी असम के लिए, आरक्षण श्रद्धा जी से करवा लिया था, सौभाग्य से हो भी गया, और हम गाड़ी में बैठ गए, हमको करीब ग्यारह घंटे लगने थे,
आराम से पसर गए अपने अपने बर्थ पर!
और साहब!
जब पहुंचे वहा तो शरीर का कोई अंग ऐसा नहीं था जो गालियां न दे रहा हो, कुछ तो मौसम, कुछ लोग ऐसे और कुछ भोजन! हालत खराब!
खैर,
मैं अपने जान-पहचान के एक डेरे पर गया, डबरा बाबा का डेरा! डबरा बाबा को मेरे दादा श्री का शिष्यत्व प्राप्त है! हम वहीं ठहरे! ये डेरा अपनी काम-सुंदरियों के लिए विख्यात है तंत्र-जगत में! स्व्यं डबरा बाबा के पास नौ सर्प अथवा नाग-कन्याएं हैं!
"पहुँच गए आखिर" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ जी" वे बोले,
कक्ष काफी बड़ा था, दो बिस्तर बिछे थे भूमि पर, मैं तो जा पसरा! मुझे पसरे देखा शर्मा जी भी पसर गए!
"आज आराम करते हैं, कल निकलते हैं वहाँ रिपुष के पास" मैंने कहा
"हां" वे बोले,
हम नहाये धोये, भोजन किया और सो गए, शेष कुछ नहीं था करने के लिए!
अगले दिन प्रातः!
मैं बाबा डबरा के पास गया, वे पूजन से उठे ही थे,
"कैसे हैं?" मैंने पूछा,
"ठीक" वे बोले और हमको बिठा लिया उन्होंने, उनकी आयु आज इक्यानवें साल है,
"बाबा, आप किसी रिपुष को जानते हैं?" मैंने पूछा,
"रिपुष?" उन्होंने सर उठा के पूछा,
"हाँ जी" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ" वे बोले,
मुझे अत्यंत हर्ष हुआ!
"कहाँ रहता है?" मैंने पूछा,
"बाबा दम्मो के ठिकाने पर" उन्होंने कहा,
"दम्मो? वही जिसे नौ-लाहिता प्राप्त हैं?" मुझे अचम्भा हुआ सो मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ" वे बोले,
अब काम और हुआ मुश्किल!

----------


## baba

"उसका ही शिष्य है ये?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ! सबे जवान" वे बोले,
"अर्थात?" मैंने पूछा,
"बाइस वर्ष आयु है उसकी केवल" वे बोले,
"बाइस वर्ष? केवल?" मैंने हैरान हो कर पूछा,
"हाँ" वे बोले,
अब मैं चुप!
"क्या काम है उस से?'' बाबा ने पूछा,
"कुछ खरीद का काम है" मैंने कूटभाषा का प्रयोग किया,
"अच्छा" वे बोले,
"स्वभाव कैसा है?" मैंने पूछा,
"बदतमीज़ है" उन्होंने बता दिया,
"ओह" मेरे मुंह से निकला,
कुछ पल शान्ति!
"संभल के रहना" वे बोले,
"किस से?" मैंने पूछा,
वो चुप!
"किस से बाबा?" मैंने ज़ोर देकर पूछा,
"दम्मो से" वे बोले,
उन्होंने छोटे से अलफ़ाज़ से सबकुछ समझा दिया था!
"ज़रूर" मैंने कहा,
शान्ति, कुछ पल!
"और रिपुष?" मैंने फिर पूछा,
"उसके ऊपर दम्मो का हाथ है" वे बोले,
"समझ गया!" वे बोले,
मैं भी खोया और बाबा भी!
"चले जाओ" वे बोले,
कुछ सोच कर!
"नहीं बाबा" मैंने कहा.
"समझ लो" वे बोले,
"समझ गया!" मैंने कहा,

----------


## baba

अब हम उठे वहाँ से, बाबा डबरा ने बहुत कुछ बता दिया था, अब मुझे एक घाड़ की आवश्यकता थी, कुछ अत्यंत तीक्ष्ण मंत्र जागृत करने थे! अंशुल-भोग देना था! ये बात मैंने अपने एक जानकार बुल्ला फ़कीर से कही उसने उसी रात को मुझे अपने डेरे पर बुला लिया, मैं जिस समय वहाँ पहुंचा तब रात के सवा नौ बजे थे! बुल्ले फफकीर के पास एक घाड़ था कोई उन्नीस-बीस बरस का, और बारह और औघड़ थे वहाँ, किसी को शीर्षपूजन करना था, किसी को वक्ष और किसी को लिंग पूजन, मुझे उदर पूजन करना था, शक्ति का स्तम्भन करना था, प्राण-रक्षण करना था!
पूजन का समय सवा बारह बजे का था, अतः मैं स्नान करने गया, और उसके बाद तांत्रिक-श्रृंगार किया, भस्म-स्नान किया! लिंग-स्थानोपत्ति पूजन किया फिर हगाड़ पूजन आरम्भ हुआ!
मेरा क्रमांक वहाँ ग्यारहवां था अतः मैंने बेसब्री से इंतज़ार किया, षष्ट-मुद्रा में घाड़ जागृत हो गया, और उठकर बैठ गया था!
नशे में चूर!
झूमते हुए, गर्दन हिलाते हुए, आँखें चढ़ी गईं!
और फिर आया मेरा वार!
मैंने घाड़ के उदर का पूजन किया! उसने अपने हाथों से अपने अंडकोष पकडे थे, मैं समझ सकता था कि क्यों!
अब मैंने प्रश्न किये उस से!
"रिपुष का दमन होगा?"
"हाँ" वो बोला,
ओह!
"दम्मो आएगा?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ" वो बोला,
ओह!
"क्षति होगी?" मैंने पूछा,
"डबरा वाला जीतेगा" वो बोला!
ओह!
"कुशाल कौन चढ़ेगा?" मैंने पूछा,
"दम्मो" वो बोला,
"मरेगा?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं" वो बोला,
"नव-लौहिताएँ?" मैंने पूछा,
"आएँगी" वो बोला,
और फिर धाड़ से उसने अपने गले में रुंधती हुई आवाज़ बाहर निकाली, जैसे कोई कपडा फाड़ा हो!
"भोग लेगा?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ" उसने कहा,
मैंने शराब की बोतल दी उसको!
एक बार में ही बोतल ख़तम!
मैंने अपना चाक़ू निकाला और अपना हाथ काट कर उसको चटा दिया! उसने कूटे की तरह से रक्त पी लिया और तीन बार छींका!
मेरा वार समाप्त!
जानकारी पूर्ण हुई!
मैं अब श्रृंगार मुक्त होने चला गया!
मुक्त हुआ!
स्नान किया!
और वापिस शर्मा जी के पास!

----------


## baba

"हो गया पूजन?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"अब चलें" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
अब हम उठे और एक कक्ष में आ गए!
"कल चलना है दम्मो के पास?'' उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है" वे बोले और लेट गए!
मैं भी लेट गया!
दारु के भभके आ रहे थे!
सर घूम रहा था! अब नींद का समय था!
हम सो गए!
सुबह उठे!
आठ बजे का वक़्त था!
"उठो?" मैंने शर्मा जी की चादर खींच कर कहा,
अलसाते हुए वे भी उठ गए!

----------


## baba

और फिर अगला दिन!
उस दिन सुबह सुबह चाय-नाश्ता करने के बाद हम बाबा डबरा के पास गए, बताने को कि हम दम्मो बाबा के पास जा रहे हैं सुलह करने, हो सकता है मान ही जाए, तकरार या झगड़ा न हो तो ही बढ़िया!
"अच्छा बाबा, हम चलते हैं" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है, सावधान रहना" वे बोले,
आशीर्वाद दिया और हम चले अब बाबा दम्मो और उस जवान औघड़ रिपुष के पास!
करीब दो घंटे में पहुंचे हम बाबा दम्मो के स्थान पर, पहाड़ी पर था, काले ध्वज लगे हुए थे, बीच में किनारे पर एक मंदिर बना था, शक्ति मंदिर! सफ़ेद, शफ्फाफ़ मंदिर! हमने द्वारपाल से बाबा के बारे में पूछा, उसने एक दिशा के बारे में बता दिया, हम वही चल पड़े, बड़ा था ये डेरा, करीब पांच सौ स्त्री-पुरुष तो रहे होंगे! हम आगे बढे, ये रिहाइश का क्षेत्र था, हमने एक सहायक से पूछा, उसने एक कक्ष की तरफ इशारा कर दिया, हम वहीँ चल पड़े,
कक्ष के कपाट खुले थे, अंदर एक मस्त-मलंग सा औघड़ बैठा था, लुंगी और बनियान पहने, लम्बी जटाएँ और लम्बी दाढ़ी मूंछें! आयु कोई सत्तर बरस रही होगी! हम अंदर गए, वहाँ तीन लोग और थे, हाँ, रिपुष नहीं था वहाँ!
"नमस्कार" मैंने कहा,
"हूँ" उसने कहा,
हमको बिठाया उसने, वे तीन अब चुप!
"कहिए?" उसने पूछा,
"आप ही दम्मो बाबा हैं?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ, कहिये?" वो बोला,
"आपसे कुछ बात करनी है" मैंने कहा,
वो समझ गया, उसने उन तीनों को हटा दिया वहाँ से!
"बोलिये, कहाँ से आये हो?" उसने पूछा,
"दिल्ली से" मैंने कहा,
"ओह, हाँ, कहिये?" उसने कहा,
"रिपुष आपका ही शिष्य है?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ, तो?" उसने त्यौरियां चढ़ा के पूछा,
"रिपुष के पास एक रहन है हमारी" मैंने कहा,
"कैसी रहन?" उसने पूछा,
"पद्मा जोगन" मैंने कहा,
अब वो चौंका!

----------


## baba

"हाँ, तो?" उसने पलटा मारा!
"वही चाहिए" मैंने कहा,
"क्यों?" उसने पूछा,
"है कुछ बात" मैंने कहा,
"क्या?" उसने पूछा,
"उसको मुक्त करना है" मैंने कहा,
"किसलिए?" उसने पूछा,
"मेरी बड़ी बहन समान है वो" मैंने कहा,
"तो?" उसने कहा,
"छोड़ दीजिये उसको" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं तो?" सीधे ही काम की बात पर आया,
"आप बुज़ुर्ग हैं सब समझते हैं" मैंने कहा,
और तभी रिपुष आ गया! बाइस वर्ष में क्या खूब शरीर निकाला था उसने हृष्ट-पुष्ट, काली दाढ़ी मूंछें! और अमाल-झमाल के तंत्राभूषण धारण किये हुए!
उसको बिठाया अपने पास दम्मो ने!
"अपनी रहन मांग रहे हैं ये साहब" उसने उपहास सा उड़ाते हुए कही ये बात!
"कौन सी रहन?" उसने पूछा,
"पद्मा" दम्मो ने कहा,
"क्यों?" उसने मुझ से पूछा,
"मेरी बड़ी बहन समान है वो" मैंने कहा,
वो हंसा!
जी तो किया कि हरामज़ादे के हलक में हाथ डाल के आंतें बाहर खींच दूँ!
"अब काहे की बहन?" उसने मजाक उड़ाया,
'आप छोड़ेंगे या नहीं?" मैंने स्पष्ट सा प्रश्न किया,
"नहीं" उसने हंसी में कहा ऐसा!
"क्यों?" मैंने पूछा,
"सिक्का! सिक्का नहीं मालूम तुझे?" उसने अब अपमान करते हुए कहा,
"सिक्के की एक औघड़ को क्या ज़रुरत?" मैंने कहा,
"हूँ!" उसने थूकते हुए कहा वहीँ!
अब विवाद गर्माया!

----------


## baba

"इतना अभिमान अच्छा नहीं" मैंने चेताया,
"कैसा भी मान? मैंने पकड़ा है तो मेरा हुआ" उसने कहा,
दम्मो ने उसकी पीठ पर हाथ मारते हुए समर्थन किया!
"तो आप नहीं छोड़ेंगे" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं" वो बोला,
"सोच लो" मैंने कहा,
"अबे ओ! मेरे स्थान पर मुझे धमकाता है?" उसने गुस्से से कहा,
"मैंने कब धमकाया, मैंने तो समझाया" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं समझना, कहीं तुझे समझाऊं" उसने दम्भ से कहा,
मैं कुछ पल शांत रहा!
"मैं धन्ना शांडिल्य का पोता हूँ" मैंने कहा,
अब कांपा थोडा सा दम्मो! रिपुष तो बालक था, उसे ज्ञात नहीं!
"कौन धन्ना?" रिपुष ने पूछा,
"मै बताता हूँ" बोला दम्मो!
"अलाहबाद का औघड़! कहते हैं, सुना है उसने शक्ति को साक्षात प्रकट किया था और उसने अपने हाथों से खाना बना कर परोसा था, धन्ना की रसोई में!" बोल पड़ा दम्मो!
"ओहो!" रिपुष बोला,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"मैं उसी धन्ना का पोता हूँ" मैंने कहा,
अब सांप सूंघा उनको!
"देखो, मैं आपकी इस रहन को एक वर्ष के बाद छोड़ दूंगा" रिपुष ने कहा,
"नहीं, आज ही" मैंने कहा,
'सम्भव नहीं" उसने कहा,
"सब सम्भव है" मैंने कहा,
"हरगिज़ नहीं" उसने कहा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
अब चुप्पी!

----------


## baba

"अब जा यहाँ से" चुटकी मारते हुए बोला रिपुष! मैंने दम्मो को देखा, चेहरे पर संतोष के भाव और होठों पर हंसी!
"जाता हूँ, लेकिन आगाह करना मेरा फ़र्ज़ है" मैंने कहा,
"आगाह?" खड़ा हुआ वो, हम भी खड़े हुए!
"हाँ!" मैंने कहा,
"क्या?" उसने पूछा,
"आज हुई अष्टमी, इस तेरस को द्वन्द होगा! तेरा और मेरा!" मैंने कहा,
"अवश्य!" वो नाच के बोला!
"खुश मत हो!" मैंने कहा,
"अरे तेरे जैसे बहुत देखे मैंने, धुल चटा चुका हूँ मैं" उसने कहा,
"देखे होंगे अवश्य ही, लेकिन मैं अब आया हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"अबे जा धन्ना के पोते!" बोला रिपुष!
क्रोध के मारे लाल हो गया मैं!
"तमीज सीख ले, यदि दम्मो के पास शेष हो तो" मैंने गुस्से से कहा,
"अबे भाग, निकला यहाँ से स्साला!" उसने कहा,
मुझे हंसी आयी!
"तू बेकार हो गया रिपुष! सच कहता हूँ" उसने कहा,
'अबे भग यहाँ से अब?" उसने मेरी छाती पर हाथ मार कर कहा,
"जा रहा हूँ, अब दिन गिन ले, मारूंगा नहीं, लेकिन वो हाल करूँगा कि मौत को भी तरस आ जाएगा तुझ पर" मैंने कहा,
"निकल?" चिल्लाया वो!
"जा भाई जा" दम्मो उठते हुए बोला,
"जाता हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"तेरस" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ! मान ली" वो बोला,
"मेरी बात मान लेता तो चौदस भी आँखों से ही देखता!" मैंने कहा,
"चल ओये?" उसने कहा,
अब हम निकले वहाँ से!
"बड़ा ही बद्तमीज़ लड़का है कुत्ता" शर्मा जी बोले,
"कोई बात नहीं, हाड़ पक गए इसके अब!" मैंने कहा,
"दो साले को सबक" गुस्से से बोले वो,
"ज़रूर" मैंने कहा,
मैंने पीछे देखा, वे देख रहे थे हमको जाते हुए!
बारूद तैयार था! चिंगारी लगाना शेष था!
"चलिए" मैंने कहा,
हम टमटम में बैठे और चले अपने डेरे!

----------


## baba

हम आये, पिटे हुए शिकारी से! जैसे चारा भी गँवा के आये हों! बाबा डबरा पानी दे रहे थे पौधों में, खूब फूल खिले थे!
"आ गए? खाली हाथ?" बाबा ने बिना देखे पूछा,
"हाँ बाबा" मैंने कहा,
"कौन सी तिथि निर्धारित की, तेरस?" बोले बाबा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक किया, तेरस शुभ है" वे बोले,
"धन्यवाद" मैंने कहा,
मुझे जैसे बाबा का आशीर्वाद मिला,
"हाथ-मुंह धो लो, खाना लगा हुआ होगा, मैं आ रहा हूँ बस,
"हम हाथ मुंह धोने चले गए, वहाँ से वापिस आये, खाना लगा हुआ था!
कुछ देर बाद बाबा भी आ गए!
बैठे,
"बताया तुमने धन्ना बाबा के बारे में?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं माना?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ, नहीं माना" मैंने कहा,
"मुझे पता था" वे बोले,
मैं चुप!
"लो, शुरू करो" बाबा ने खाना शुरू करने को कहा,
आलू-बैंगन की सब्जी, थोड़ी सी सेम की फली की सब्जी, दही और सलाद था! रोटी मोटी मोटी थीं, चूल्हे की थीं शायद!
खाना खाया,
लज़ीज़ खाना! दही तो लाजवाब!
"बाबा?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ?" वे बोले,
"मुझे एक साध्वी चाहिए" मैंने कहा,
"मिल जायेगी, कल आ जायेगी, जांच लेना" वे बोले,
उनके जबड़े की हड्डी ऐसी चल रही थी खाना खाते खाते जैसे भाप के इंजन का रिंच, बड़ी कैंची!
"ठीक है" मैंने कहा,
मेरी दही ख़तम हो गयी तो बाबा ने और मंगवा ली, मेरे मजे हो गए! मैं फिर से टूट पड़ा दही पर! और तभी पेट से सिग्नल आया कि बस! डकार आ गयी!
शर्मा जी ने भी खा लिया और बाबा ने भी! हम उठे अब!

----------


## baba

"मैं कक्ष में जा रहा हूँ बाबा" मैंने कहा,
उन्होंने हाथ उठाके इशारे से कह दिया कि जाओ!
हम निकल आये बाहर और अपने कक्ष की ओर चले गए, कक्ष में आये और लेट गए!
तभी शर्मा जी का उनके घर से फ़ोन आ गया! उन्होंने बात की और फिर मुझसे प्रश्न!
"द्वन्द विकराल होगा?" 
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"रिपुष के बसकी नहीं, हाँ दम्मो ज़रूर कूदेगा बीच में" वे बोले,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"तो आपके दो शत्रु हुए" वे बोले,
"स्पष्ट है" मैंने कहा,
"वो आया तो लौहिताएँ" वे बोले,
"बेशक" मैंने कहा,
अब सिगरेट जलाई उन्होंने,
"हाँ, पता है मुझे भी" उन्होंने नाक से धुआं छोड़ते हुए कहा,
"और कमीन आदमी के हाथ में तलवार हो तो वो अँधा हो कर तलवार चलाता है" मैंने कहा,
"क़तई ठीक" वे बोले,
"तो यक़ीनन दम्मो ही लड़ेगा" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ" वे बोले,
"कल साध्वी आ जायेगी, देखता हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ" वे बोले,
"द्वन्द भयानक होने वाला है" वे बोले,
"हाँ शर्मा जी" मैंने कहा,
"काट दो सालों को" वे गुस्से से बोले,
मुझे हंसी आयी!
"मन तो कर रहा था सालों के मुंह पर वहीँ लात मारूं!" वे बोले,
"लात तो पड़ेगी ही" मैंने कहा,
अब मैंने करवट बदली!
हम कुछ और बातें करते रहे और आँख लग गयी!

----------


## baba

दोपहर बीती, रात बीती बेचैनी से और फिर सुबह हुई! दैनिक-कर्मों से फारिग हुए और फिर चाय नाश्ता! करीब दस बजे दो साध्वियां आयीं, मैंने कक्ष में बुलाया दोनों को, एक को मैंने वापिस भेज दिया वो अवयस्क सी लगी मुझे, शर्मा जी बाहर चले गए तभी, दूसरी को वहीँ बिठा लिया, साध्वी अच्छी थी, मजबूत और बलिष्ठ देह थी उसकी, मेरा वजन सम्भाल सकती थी, उसकी हँसलियां भी समतल थी, वक्ष-स्थल पूर्ण रूप से उन्नत था और स्त्री सौंदर्य के मादक रस से भी भीगी हुई थी!
"क्या नाम है तुम्हारा?" मैंने पूछा,
"ऋतुला" उसने बताया,
"कितने बरस की हो?" मैंने पूछा,
"बीस वर्ष" उसने कहा,
"माँ-बाप कहाँ है?" मैंने पूछा,
"यहीं हैं" उसने कहा,
धन के लिए आयी हो?'' मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ" उसने कहा,
ये ठीक था! धन दिया और कहानी समाप्त! कोई रिश्ता-नाता या भावनात्मक सम्बन्ध नहीं!
"कितनी क्रियायों में बैठी हो?" मैंने पूछा,
"दो" उस ने बताया,
"उदभागा में बैठी हो कभी?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं" उसने कहा,
"हम्म" मैंने कहा,"सम्भोग किया है कभी?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं" वो बोली,
"ठीक है" मैंने कहा,
मैंने अब अपना कक्ष बंद किया और कहा उस से, "कपडे खोलो अपने" 
उसने एक एक करके लरजते हुए कपड़े खोल दिया,
देह पुष्ट थी उसकी, नितम्ब भी भारी थे, जंघाएँ मांसल एवं भार सहने लायक थी, फिर मैं योनि की जांच की, इसमें भी कुछ देखा जाता है, वो भी सही था,
"ठीक है, पहन लो कपड़े" मैंने कहा,
उसने कपड़े पहन लिए,

----------


## baba

"ऋतुला, तुम तेरस को स्नान कर मेरे पास आठ बजे तक पहुँच जाना" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है" वो बोली,
अब मैंने उसको कुछ धन दे दिया,
और अब वो गर्दन हाँ में हिला कर चली गयी,
चलिए, साध्वी का भी प्रबंध हो गया अब मुझे कुछ शक्ति-संचरण करना था, मंत्र जागृत करने थे और कुछ विशेष क्रियाएँ भी करनी थीं, जो प्राण बचाने हेतु आवश्यक थीं!
तो मित्रगण! इन दिनों और रातों को मैंने सभी क्रियाएँ निपटा लीं! डबरा बाबा का शमशान था, इसकी भी फ़िक़र नहीं थी!
द्वादशी को, रात को मैं और शर्मा जी मदिरा पान कर रहे थे, तभी शर्मा जी ने पूछा," कब तक समाप्त हो जाएगा द्वन्द?"
"पता नहीं" मैंने कहा,
अच्छा" वे बोले,
"आप सो जाना" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं"
उन्होंने कहा,
"कोई बात होगी तो मैं सूचित कर दूंगा" मैंने कहा,
"मैं जागता रहूँगा" वे बोले,
"आपकी इच्छा" मैंने कहा,
"एक बात कहूं?" उन्होंने कहा,
"हां? बोलिये?" मैंने कहा,
"ऐसा हाल करना सालों का कि ज़िंदगी भर इस लपेट-झपेट से तौबा करते रहें!" वे बोले,
"हाँ!" मैंने कहा और मैं खिलखिला कर हंसा!

----------


## baba

अब शर्मा जी ने गिलास बदल लिया और मुझे अपना और अपना मुझे दे दिया! इसका मतलब हुआ कि ख़ुशी आपकी और ग़म मेरा!
"इसीलिए मेरे साथ हो आप" मैंने कहा,
"धन्य हुआ मैं" वे बोले,
भावुक हो गए!
"चलिए कोई बात नहीं, आप जाग लेना!" मैंने कहा और बात का रुख बदला!
उन्होंने गर्दन हिलायी!
तभी बाबा आ गए!
"और?" वे बोले,
"सब बढ़िया" मैंने कहा,
"रुको, मैं और लगवाता हूँ" वे बोले और बाहर चले गए!

----------


## baba

और फिर आयी तेरस!
उस दिन मैंने चार घटियों का मौन-व्रत धारण किया, ये इसलिए कि कुछ और मेरी जिव्हा से न टकराए और जिस से जिव्हा झूठी हो मेरी! मेरा मौन-व्रत दोपहर को टूटा!
बाबा आ गए थे वहाँ,
"आओ बाबा जी" मैंने कहा,
बैठ गए वहाँ,
"आज विजय-दिवस है तुम्हारा" वे बोले,
"आपका धन्यवाद!" मैंने कहा,
"एक काम करना, मेरे पास नौखंड माल है, वो मैं दे दूंगा, उन्नीस की काट करती है वो" वो बोले,
''अवश्य" मैंने कहा,
उन्नीस की काट अर्थात उन्नीस दर्जे की काट!
"साध्वी कितने बजे आएगी?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"आठ बजे" मैंने कहा,
ठीक है" वे बोले,
वे उठे और चले गए,
"बाबा बहुत भले आदमी है" शर्मा जी ने कहा,
"हाँ" मैंने उनको जाते हुए देखते हुए कहा,
"लम्बी आयु प्रदान करे इनको ऊपरवाला" वे बोले,
"हाँ शर्मा जी" मैंने कहा,
"पापी ही लम्बी आयु भोगते हैं ऊपरवाले के यहाँ पापिओं की आवश्यकता नहीं होती, उसको भले लोग ही चाहिए होते हैं, मैंने इसीलिए कहा" वे बोले,
मैं समझ गया था!

----------


## baba

अब हम भी उठे वहाँ से, बाबा ने सारा सामान मंगवाने के लिए एक सहायक को भेज दिया था,
"आओ बाहर चलते हैं टहलने", मैंने कहा,
"चलो" वे बोले,
और हम बाहर आ गए, थोडा इधर-उधर टहले और फिर वापिस आ गए, भोजन किया और कक्ष में चले गए अपने, थोड़ी देर आराम किया और फिर नींद आ गयी!
जब नींद खुली तो छह बजे थे! रात्रि का समय अभी दूर था परन्तु उसकी कालिमा ह्रदय तक आ पहुंची थी!
दो और घंटे बीते,
अब बजे आठ, नियत समय पर साध्वी आ गयी! मैंने कक्ष में बिठाया उसको, और बाबा के पास चला गया, आज्ञा लेने, नौखंड माल लेने, आज्ञा ले आया और फिर साध्वी को साथ ले, सारा सामान उठा लिया!
अब उसका श्रृंगार करना था!
मैंने मंत्र पढ़ते हुए भूमि पूजन किया, जलती चिता के चौदह चक्कर लगाए, साध्वी ने भी लगाए,
"सुनो साध्वी" मैंने कहा,
"जैसा मैं कहूं वही हो, और कुछ नहीं, अभी भी समय है, लौटना है तो लौट जाओ" मैंने कहा,
"जैसा आप कहेंगे वैसा ही होगा" उसने मुस्कुरा के कहा,
"वस्त्रहीन हो जाओ" मैंने कहा,
वो हो गयी, अब मैंने उसके केश खोले, हाथों में तांत्रिक-कंगन. पाँव में तांत्रिक-कंगन, कमर में अस्थियों से बनी एक तगड़ी, गले में अस्थिमाल धरान करवा दिया! अब मैंने सामान में से एक कटोरा निकाला, उसने चाक़ू से हाथ काटकर रक्त की सात बूँदें निकाली और कुछ सामग्री डाली, और घोट दिया, अब इस घोटे से उसके शरीर पर तांत्रिक-चिन्ह अंकित कर दिए, कुछ यन्त्र बनाये और लं बीज से उसकी देह को पोषित कर दिया!
अब वो तैयार थी, मैंने उसे बदन को भस्म से लेप दिया, अब वो साक्षात यमबाला दिख रही थी!

----------


## baba

अब मैं तैयार हुआ! मैंने वस्त्र उतारे और फिर लं बीज से शरीर पर भस्म-लेप किया, तांत्रिक-आभूषण धारण किया, रक्त के घोटे से माथे को सुसज्जित किया! और फिर अपना त्रिशूल निकाला! बाएं गाड़ा! आसान बिछाया और साध्वी को उस पर बिठा दिया, फिर चिमटा निकाला, चारों दिशाओं में खड़खड़ाया और दिशा-पूजन किया! और फिर सामान निकाल कर वहीँ सामने रख दिया! इनमे दो गुड़िया भी थीं, बालिका के केशों से बनी हुई उनको उल्टा करके, अर्थात सर उनका भूमि में गाड़ दिया! कपाल निकाले! मरघटिया मसान का कपाल उल्टा किया! एक कपाल त्रिशूल पर टांग दिया! अस्थियां हाथों में लीं और क्रंदक-मंत्र पढ़ा!
विपक्षी तक खबर पहुंचा दी गयी!
"साधी, उठो" मैंने कहा, 
वो उठी, 
"सामने मेरे पीठ करके खड़ी हो जाओ" मैंने कहा,
वो हो गयी!
अब मैंने दीपाल-मंत्र पढ़ते हुए उसकी देह को त्रिशूल से तीन जगह काट दिया, अर्थात निशान लगा दिए!
"साध्वी?" मैंने कहा,
वो मेरी ओर घूमी,
"बैठ जाओ" मैंने कहा,
वो बैठ गयी,
"लो, इस मरघटिया कपाल को अपनी योनि से छुआ दो" मैंने कहा,
उसने किया और कपाल उसके हाथों से छूटकर अपने स्थान पर आ गया! कानफोड़ू अट्ठहास हुआ!
क्रिया आरम्भ हो गयी!

----------


## baba

आवाज़ें तो बस सम्मुख जल रही चिता की लकड़ियों से आती चट-चट आवाज़ें!
चमगादड़! यहाँ से वहाँ गुजरते हुए जैसे टोह ले रहे हों!
और भड़भड़ाती मेरी अलख! जिसने मैंने चिता की लकड़ी की सहायता से उठाया था! नवयौवना के मदमाती देह की जैसे मादक-चाल!
शमशान में मेरे मंत्र ऐसे गूँज रहे थे जैसे शिथिल पड़े हुए धौंकनी रुपी शमशान में हवा भर दी जा रही हो और वो अब फुफकारने लगी हो!
चिता से उठता धुआ हमारे अस्तित्व की पहचान लिए इस भूलोक से विदा लिए जा रहा था!
मैंने तभी अलख भोग दिया और दो कपाल कटोरे निकाले, उनमे मदिरा परोसी और एक कटोरा साध्वी को दिया और एक खुद ने लिए, महानाद करते हुए दोनों ने मदिरा हलक से नीचे उतर दी!
फिर मैंने वाचाल -प्रेत का आह्वान किया, वो हाज़िर हुआ और मुस्तैद हो गया! उसके बाद कारण-पिशाचिनी का आह्वान कर उसको भी राजी कर लिया, दोनों मुस्तैद हो गए!
और अब वहाँ!
मैंने देख प्रयोग की!
वहाँ का नज़ारा भी कुछ ऐसा ही था!
दो आसान बिछाये गए थे!
एक पर बैठा था बाबा दम्मो और एक पर वो दम्भी रिपुष!
दो साध्वियां थीं वहाँ, श्रृंगारपूर्ण!
दोनों पुष्ट देहों की सर्वांगनी!
दो त्रिशूल गड़े थे वहाँ और ग्यारह कपाल सजाये गए थे! शत्रु-भेदन का समुचित प्रबंध किया गया था! भूमि को श्वेत-सूत से, कीलित किया गया था, लकड़ियां भूमि में गाड़ कर उन पर सूत बाँध कर कीलन किया गया था! उसी में मध्य चौकोर स्थान में बैठे थे वे चार! वे चार! जिनका उद्देश्य था शत्रु भेदन!

----------


## baba

वहाँ मदिरा-कर्म आरम्भ हुआ, अलख भोग दिया गया और साध्वी-स्तम्भन किया गया!
फिर बाबा दम्मो ने अलख से बात करते हुए अलख-ईंधन दिया और भेरी बजा दी!
द्वन्द की घोषणा हो गयी थी!
वार उनको करना था और मुझे झेलना था, मैंने चुनौती दी थी सो तीन वार उन्हें करने थे और मुझे प्रतिवार कर अपना बचाव करना था!
अब मैंने अपनी साध्वी का स्तम्भन कार्य किया मैंने उसकी एक बार और मदिरा पिला कर, मंत्र की सहायता से मूर्छित कर दिया, वो मृतप्रायः सी हो गयी, मैंने उसको पीठ के बल लिटा दिया अपने सम्मुख, उसकी देह रिक्त थी अतः उस पर मैंने मूत्र विसर्जित कर दिया, और अंगीकार कर लिया, उसको उस समय के लिए शक्ति का रूप दे दिया और भार्या समान उसकी देह के रक्षण हेतु तत्पर हो गया!

----------


## baba

अब रिपुष ने आह्वान किया!
भंजन-षोडशी का!
या यूँ कहो सीधे ही तोप से वार करना चाहता था वो! यहाँ, मेरे कानों में नाम सुनाई दिया तो मैंने यमरूढा का आह्वान किया, दोनों तरफ से अपने अपने यन्त्र संचालित होने लगे! अब मैं आपको भंजन-षोडशी के बारे में बताता हूँ, दक्षिण-पूर्व की स्वामिनी वाराही की सहोदरी है ये, ये भातृ-भंजन में अचूक कार्य करती है, शत्रु का ग्रास कर जाती है! ज़रा सी चूक और प्राण हर लेती है! इसको वैराली-सखी भी कहा जाता है! इसकी साधना अत्यंत क्लिष्ट और दुष्कर है! उसका आह्वान कर उन्होंने अपना दम-ख़म दिखाने की चेष्टा की थी! और अब यमरूढा, यमरूद्धा भयानक महाशक्ति है, नेत्रहीन एवं धूमिल छाया देखने वाली, इसको केवल हांका जाता है और शत्रु का शरीर उबाल कर धुँआ छोड़ता पञ्च-तत्व में विलीन हो जाता है, आत्मा प्रेत का रूप धारण कर लेती है, हाँ, वैराली-सखी संग ले जाती है!
'सकड़ सकड़' की से आवाज़ कर वो वहाँ प्रकट हुई और वहाँ से उद्देश्य जानकार लोप हुई, उसके यहाँ प्रकट होने से पहले यमरूढ़ा प्रकट हुई यहाँ और मैंने भोग अर्पित किया! और तभी वहाँ भंजन-षोडशी का आगमन हुआ, लहराती हुई वो आयी और यमरूढ़ा ले काल-पुंज के आलिंगन-कोष में लोप हो गयी! संचार हो उठा मुझ में! मैंने नमन किया और वो लोप हुई!

----------


## baba

वहाँ,
दोनों अवाक!
बरसों की सिद्धि का एक फल टूट गया था!
मुझे हलकी सी हंसी आयी! आज दादा श्री का समरण हुआ और उनके वे शब्द, 'काल कवलित सभी को होना है तो कारण लघु क्यों? रोग क्यों? किसी शक्ति का आलिंगन करते हुए प्राण सौंपने चाहियें!" अचूक अर्थ!
दम्भियों के दम्भ-कोट का एक परकोटा ढह गया था! दोनों हैरान और परेशान! अब बाबा दम्मो उठा, घुँघरू बंधा चिंमटा उठाया उसने और खड़खड़ाया! फिर अपनी एक साध्वी को पेट के बल लिटा, एक पांव उस पर रख और दूसरा हवा में उठा, जाप करने लगा! मेरे कानों में उत्तर आ गया! ये महिषिकिा का आह्वान था! सांड समान बल वाली, दीर्घ देहधारी, भस्मीकृत देह वाली, तांत्रिकों की रक्षक और किसी भी नष्ट को दूर करने वाली! इसका एक वार और प्राण लोक के पार! मेरे कान में शब्द पड़ा!
धान्या-त्रिजा!
अब आपको बता हूँ इनके बारे में, महिषिका भी एक सहोदरी है, एक अद्वित्य महा-शक्ति की! उस महा शक्ति की ये चौंसठवीं कला अर्थात शक्ति है! ये भयानक, और लक्ष्य-केंद्रित कार्य काने में निपुण है! इसी कारण से दम्मो बाबा ने इसका आह्वान किया था!
और अब धान्या-त्रिजा, अक्सर त्रिजा नाम से ही विख्यात है! ये भी एक सहोदरी है, एक महाभीषण महाशक्ति की, क्रम में तेरहवीं है, रिजा का वास पाताल माना जाता है, अक्सर कंदराओं में ही ये सिद्ध की जाती है! आयु में नवयौवना है, रूप में अनुपम सुंदरी और तीक्ष्ण में महारौद्रिक! दोनों के ही सम्पुष्ट आह्वान ज़ारी थी!

----------


## baba

तभी रिपुष ने त्रिशूल उखाड़ा और भूमि पर पुनः वेग के साथ गाड़ दिया! और डमरू बजा दिया तीन बार! अर्थात मैं शरणागत हो जॉन उनके यहाँ! मैंने भी त्रिशूल लिया, वक्राकार रूप से घुमाया और पुनः गाड़ दिया भूमि में और पांच बार डमरू बजाय, अर्थात मैं नहीं, वो चाहें तो कोई हर्ज़ा नहीं, सब माफ़!
पाँव पटके रिपुष ने और तभी एक झटका खा कर रिपुष और दम्मो भूमि पर गिर गए! महिषिका का आगमन होने ही वाला था! साधक को गिरां, पटखने ही उसका आने का चिन्ह है!
"ओ मेरी पातालवासिनी, दर्शन दे!" मैंने कहा,
और अगले ही पल श्वेत रौशनी मुझ पर पड़ी और मैं नहा गया उसमे, मेरे पास रखे सभी सामान एवं स्व्यं की परछाईं देख ली मैंने!
मैं उठ खड़ा हुआ! नमन किया!
वहाँ महिषिका से मौन-वार्तालाप हुआ और वो वहाँ से दौड़ी लक्ष्य की और, और यहाँ मैं घुटनों पर गिरा त्रिजा के समक्ष बैठा था!
अनुनय करता हुआ!
महिषिका आ धमकी! उसके साथ दो और उप-सहोदरियां, खडग लिए!
समय ठहर गया जैसे!

----------


## baba

महिषिका आ धमकी! साथ में दो उप-सहोदरि अपने अपने अस्त्र लिए! यहाँ त्रिजा भी प्रकट हो गयी थी! आमना-सामना हुआ उनका और फिर त्रिजा के समक्ष नतमस्तक हुई महिषिका और भन्न! दोनों ही लोप!
बावरे हुए वे दोनों! महिषिका नतमस्तक हुई! ये कैसे हुआ! कैसे! कैसे????
मैंने अट्ठहास किया!
दो कांटे मैं काट चुका था!
अब मैं अपने आसान पैर बैठा और अधंग-जाप किया! ये जाप क्रोध का वेग हटा देता है! मेरी देख फिर आरम्भ हुई!
वहाँ अब जैसे मरघट की शान्ति छाई थी!
"भोड़िया!"
हाँ! भौड़िया!
यही शब्द आया मेरे कानों में!
अर्थात, नरसिंहि की भंजन-शक्ति!
नरसिंहि! इसके बारे में आप जानकारी जुटा सकते हैं! हाँ, ये अष्ट-मात्रिकाओं में से एक हैं!अब अष्ट-मात्रिकाओं के बारे में भी आप जानिये, बताता हूँ, जब अन्धकासुर का वध करने हेतु, महा-औघड़ और शक्ति ने प्रयास किया तब महा-औघड़ ने शक्ति से कह कर अष्ट-मातृकाएँ प्रकट कीं, ये वैसे चौरासी हैं, अन्धकासुर को वरदान और अभयदान मिला, और ये अष्ट-मात्रिकाएं फिर देवताओं का ही भक्षण करने लगीं! तब इनको सुप्तप्रायः कर इनको विद्यायों में परिवर्तित कर दिया गया, इन्ही चौरासी मात्रिकाओं में से ही नव-मात्रिकाएं अथवा लौहिताएँ बाबा दम्मो ने प्रसन्न कर ली थीं!

----------


## baba

"बोल?" रिपुष ने चुनौती दी!
"कहा!" मैं अडिग रहा!
"पीड़ित?" उसने कहा,
"भक्षण" मैंने चेताया,
उसने त्रिशूल लहराया!
मैंने भी लहराया!
उसने चिमटा खड़खड़ाया!
मैंने भी बजा कर उत्तर दिया!
अब बाबा दम्मो ने त्रिशूल से हवा में एक त्रिकोण बनाया! उसका अर्थ था भौड़िया का आह्वान! साक्षात यमबाला! प्राण लेने को आतुर!
"क्वांग-सुंदरी!" मेरे कानों में उत्तर आया! गांधर्व कन्या!
अब मैंने उसका आह्वान किया!
वहाँ भीषण आह्वान आरम्भ हुआ और यहाँ भी!
करीब दस मिनट हुए!
क्वांग-सुंदरी प्रकट हुई!
मैंने भोग अर्पित किया!
नमन किया!
और वहाँ प्रकट हुई यमबाला भौडिआ!
भौड़िया!
इक्यासी नवयौवनाओं से सेवित!
प्रौढ़ आयु!
श्याम वर्ण!
हाथों में रक्त-रंजित खडग!
मुंह भक्षण को तैयार!
केश रुक्ष!
गले में मुंड-माल, बाल!
नग्न वेश!
नृत्य-मुद्रा!
प्रकट हो गयी वहाँ!
उद्देश्य जान उड़ चली वायु की गति से! प्रकट हुई और क्वांग-सुंदरी समख लोप हुई! जैसे सागर ने कोई पोखर लील लिया हुआ तत्क्षण! शीघ्र ही अगले ही पल क्वांग-सुंदरी भी लोप!
ये देख वे दोनों औघड़ बौराये! समझ नहीं आया कि क्या करें!
मैंने त्रिशूल हिलाया!
उन्होंने भी हिलाया!
मैं आसन से उठा!
कपाल उठाया और अपने सर पर रखा!
उन्होंने कपाल के ऊपर पाँव रखा!
अर्थात वे नहीं मान रहे थे हार!
डटे हुए थे!

----------


## baba

तीन वार हो चुके थे! अब मेरा वार था! मुझे करना था वार! उनकी देख मुझ तक पहुंची और मैंने तब एक अट्ठहास किया! मैंने एक घड़ा लिया छोटा सा, उनमे मूत्र त्याग किया, साध्वी के पेट पर रख कर! वो फुंफना रही थी, कुछ बुदबुदा रही थी, इसकी निशिका-चक्र कहते हैं, उसकी रूह किसी और दुनिया में अटकी थी, उसका शरीर ही था यहाँ! मैने उस मूत्र से भर घड़े को अपने हाथों से एक गड्ढा खोद कर भूमि में गाड़ दिया! और मंत्रोच्चार किया! ये देख के कब्जे में आया और दूसरी वे दोनों औघड़ जाने गए मैं क्या करने वाला हूँ!
"हाँ?" मैंने कहा,
"बोल?" वे बोले,
"भूमि?" मैंने कहा,
"चरण" वे बोले,
"आग" मैंने कहा,
"चिता" वे बोले,
संवरण हुआ!
कोई तैयार नहीं झुकने को!
मृत्यु संधि कराये तो कराये!
तभी वो घड़ा बाहर आया और उसमे से दो कन्याएं प्रकट हुईं, धामन कन्यायें! उनके मुख नहीं थी, बस दंतमाला ही दिख रही थी, अत्यंत रौद्र होती हैं ये धामन कन्याएं! उद्देश्य जान वे ज़मीन पर रेंगती हुई भूमि में समा गयीं!
वहाँ!
अपने चारों और अपने त्रिशूल ताने वे देख रहे थे! और तभी भूमि फाड़ वे कन्याएं उत्पन्न हुईं! दम्मो आगे आया और उनको त्रिशूल के वार से शिथिल कर दिया! मृतप्रायः सी वे फिर पड़ीं वहाँ, उनकी ग्रीवा पर पाँव रखते हुए उनको लोप कर दिया, वे भूमि में पुनः समा गयीं!
उनकी जीत हुई!
इस जीत से बालकों की तरह उत्साहित हो गए वे दोनों!
हंसी मुझे भी आयी!

----------


## baba

"बोल?" रिपुष दहाड़ा!
"जा!" मैंने धिक्कारा!
"आ" मुझे झुकने को कहा,
"अंत" मैंने शब्द-वाणी बंद की!
अब दम्मो ने हाथ हिलाते हुए, कुटकी-मसानी का आह्वान किया! कुटकी जहाँ भी जाती है वहाँ भूत-प्रेत सब भाग जाते हैं! मैदान छोड़ जाते हैं! उसीका आह्वान किया था उसने!
मैंने फ़ौरन ही धनंगा महाबली का आह्वान किया! महातम शक्ति!
दोनों ओर महाजाप!
वे दोनों साध्वियों पर सवार!
और मैं अपनी साध्वी के कन्धों पर बैठा!
लगा जाप करने!
कुटकी अत्यंत तीक्ष्ण मसानी है! ममहामसानी! अक्सर सिद्ध ही इसका प्रयोग करते हैं! सिद्ध होने पर भार्या समान सेवा करती है! ये वीर्य-वर्धक होती है! साधक के मृत्योपरांत सेवा करती है! वही है कुटकी!
मैंने धनंगा का आह्वान किया! ये मात्र धनंगा से ही सहवास करती है! धनंगा कृषु-वेताल सेवक होता है! बेहद परम शक्तिशाली!
कुटकी वहाँ प्रकट हुई!
और यहाँ केश रहित धनंगा!
धनंगा गदाधारी है! ताम्र गदा! मूठ अस्थिओं के बने होते हैं!
अपनी जीत देख, मद में चूर, भेज दिया कुटकी को! क्रंदन करी मात्र एक क्षण में प्रकट हो गई! मार्ग में आये धनंगा से आलिंगनबद्ध हो गयी और फिर दोनों लोप!
हा! हा! हा! हा! हा!
अट्ठहास लगाया मैंने!

----------


## baba

"बल?" मैंने कहा,
"यश" वे बोले,
"मृत्यु!" मैंने कहा,
"जीवन" वे बोले!
बड़े हठी थे वे!
"रक्त!" मैंने कहा,
"अमृत!" वे बोले,
"क्षुधा!" मैंने कहा,
"यत्रः" वे बोले,
मूर्ख दोनों!
परम मूर्ख!
साध्वियां पलटीं उन्होंने अब! मुख में उनकी मूत्र-विसर्जन किया! फिर लेप! और दोनों बैठ गए!
यहाँ,
मैंने अपनी साध्वी को अब पेट के बल लिटाया,
एक शक्ति-चिन्ह बनाया मिट्टी से!
और तत्पर!
वे भी तत्पर!
द्वन्द गहराया अब!

----------


## baba

द्वन्द अपनी द्रुत गति से आगे बढ़ रहा था! उनकी देख मुझ पर और मेरी उन पर नियंत्रित थी! दोनों डटे हुए थे!
तभी!
रिपुष नीचे बैठा, अपनी साध्वी को अपनी ओर किया और उसके स्तनों पर खड़िया से चिन्ह अंकित किये! और गहन मंत्रोचार में डूबा! मुझे भान नहीं हुआ एक पल को तो और तभी मेरे कारण-पटल में आवाज़ गूंजी, "स्वर्णधामा'
अब मैं समझा!
लालच!
लोभ!
वश!
वाह!
इस से पहले कि मैं उसको रोकता एक परम सुंदरी मेरे समक्ष प्रकट हो गयी! मेरी nazar उसके तीक्ष्ण सौंदर्य पर गयी! सघन केशराशि! उन्नत कंधे, उन्नत कामातुर वक्ष! सुसज्जित आभूषणों से! पूर्ण नागा! कामुक नाभि क्षेत्र! उन्नत उत्तल योनि! सब दैवीय!
"मैं स्वर्णधामा!" उनसे कहा,
"जानता हूँ हे सुंदरी!" मैंने कहा,
"मैं कामेश्वरी सखी" उसने कहा,
"जानता हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"चिर-यौवन!" उसने अब लालच दिया!
"नहीं" मैंने उत्तर दिया!
मैं उसकी पतली कमर और सुडौल नितम्ब देखते हुए काम-मुग्ध था!
"स्वीकार है?" उसने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"भामिका, अतौली, निहिषिका और वारुणी! ये सब भी संग!" उसने कहा, हँसते हुए!
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"मैं देह-रक्षक!" उसने ठिठोली सी करी!
"जानता हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"मुझे अधिकार दे दो देह का!" उसने कहा,
"नहीं" मैंने मना किया,
वो हंसने लगी! खनकती हुई दैविक हंसी!

----------


## baba

"प्रयास नहीं करोगे?" उसने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
उसने अपब मेरे शिथिल लिंग को हाथ लगाया,
जस का तस,
कोई तनाव नहीं!
वो मादक हंसी हंसी!
और,
मुझसे ऐसे लिपटी कि उसके नितम्ब मुझसे टकराने लगे, और उसने अपने हाथों से मेरे हाथ पकड़ कर अपने स्तनों पर रख दिए!
"अब बताओ?" उसने कहा,
एक भीनी मदमाती सुगंध!
मैं बेसुध!
काम आल्हादित!
हलक! सूखने लगा!
उसने मेरे हाथ के अंगूठे और तरजनी के बीच अपना स्तनाग्र फंसा दिया!
ठंडा पसीना मुझे!
हृदय में स्पंदन तीव्र हुआ!
उसने अपने नितंभ मेरे लिंग पर सबाव बनाते हुए मुझे वक्रावस्था में, धनुषावस्था में, पीछे धकेला, थोडा सा!
"बोलो?" उसने लरजती हुई आवाज़ में कहा,
सच कहता हूँ!
मेरे मुंह में 'नहीं' अटक गया!
नहीं निकला बाहर!
"स्वीकार?" उसने व्यंग्य किया!
बड़े साहस और थूक का क़तरा क़तरा इकट्ठा कर मैंने हीवह को गीला किया और कहा, "नहीं"
"क्यों?"
"माया!" मैंने कहा,
"कैसे?" उसने अब अपने हाथ से मेरा लिंग पकड़ा और अंडकोष सहलाने लगी!

----------


## baba

अब मैंने अपनी आप को छुड़ाया उस से!
मैं छूट गया!
"बोलो?" उसने पूछा, हँसते हुए!
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं? नहीं? हाँ बोलिये" उसने अपना केश आगे किये और कहा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
उसने मेरे लिंग को देखा, मैंने भी, शिथिल!
एक चूक और प्राण की हूक!
"मान जाओ" उसने मुलव्वत से पूछा,
"नहीं स्वर्णधामा! अब जाओ!" मैंने ये कहते हुए दो हड्डियों से एक विशेष मुद्रा बनाकर जालज-मंत्र का जाप करते हुए उसको लोप करा दिया!
ह्रदय पुनः व्यवस्थित हो गया अपने स्पंदन गिनने लगा!
साम दाम दंड भेद!

----------


## baba

स्वर्णधामा चली गयी! मैं विजयी हुआ था, बाल बाल बचा था! बड़ी सोची समझी चाल थी!
वहाँ सर पीट लिया था दोनों ने! मैंने काबू नहीं आया था! अब मेरा वार था, मैंने मूत्र लगी हुओ मिट्टी से एक गेंद बनायीं और उसको अलख के पास रक, फिर उसपर नज़रें टेकता हुआ मंत्र पढता चला गया! मैंरी साध्वी उलटी लेती थी, उस पर चींटे रेंगने लगे थे! मैं समय समय पर उनको साफ़ कर देता था! अब एक मंत्र पढ़कर त्रिशूल से एक रेखा खेंच दी उसके शरीर के चारो ओर, वो चींटे तो क्या कोई सांप भी नहीं घुस सकता था उस घेरे में!
हां, अब मैंने फिर से नज़रें उस गेंद पर गड़ाईं, और फिर गेंद फट पड़ी! उसकी मिट्टी से टीका किया और फिर अब मैंने त्रांडव-कन्या का आह्वान किया! ये कन्या पीठ ही दिखाती है, और कुछ नहीं, बाल शेवट होते हैं नीचे पिंडलियों तक, शरीर पर आवरण, आभूषण और वस्त्र नहीं होता! केवल हाथ में एक काला शंख और अस्थियों से बना एक बिंदीपाल अस्त्र होता है! ये कन्या नभ-वासिनी है और अत्यंत तीक्ष्ण हुआ करती है, अट्ठहास जहां करे वहाँ भूमि में गड्ढे पड़ने लगते हैं, कर्ण का ख़याल ना रखा जाए तो कर्ण में शूल होकर रक्त बहने लगता है! अंत में सर फट जाता है, मैंने कर्ण एवं शीश-रक्षा मंत्र जागृत किये और फिर आह्वान तेज किया!
भन्न! और वो प्रकट हो गयी आकाश से उतर कर!
मैंने भूमि पर पेट के बल लेट गया!
"माते!" मैंने कहा,
उसने हुंकार भरी!
अब मैंने उद्देश्य बताया, उसने अट्ठहास किया और जिस मार्ग से आयी थी उसी मार्ग से चली गयी!

----------


## baba

वहाँ वे भी तैयार थे! उन्होंने त्रांडव-कन्या की काट के लिए भन्द्रिका को हाज़िर कर लिया था! दोनों समान टक्कर की थीं और प्रबल शत्रु भी!
वहाँ त्रांडव-कन्या प्रकट हुई और भन्द्रिका भी!
तांडव मच गया!
क्या मेरी और क्या उनकी!
सभी की अलख प्राण बचाने हेतु चिल्लाने लगीं! अलख छोटी और छोटी होती चली गयीं! वहाँ उसका त्रिशूल डगमगा के गिरा और यहाँ मेरा उखड़ के गिरा!
दोनों के चिमटे गिर पड़े ज़मीन पर!
ह्दय धक् धक्!
चक्रवात सा उमड़ पड़ा!
और तभी मुझे जैसे किसीने केशों से पकड़ के ज़मीन पर छुआ दिया! मैंने डामरी-विद्या का प्रयोग करते हुए प्राण बचाये!
वहाँ रिपुष को उठा के फेंक मारा!
दम्मो ज़मीन पर लेट गया तो उसकी टांगों से खींच कर उसको कोई ले गया क्रिया-स्थल से दूर!
दोनों जगह हा-हाकार सा मच गया!
"पलट?" दम्मो चीखा!
मैं पलट गया और शक्ति वापिस कर ली!
वो वहाँ से मेरे पास आ कर लोप हो गयी!
वहाँ दम्मो ने भी वापिस कर ली!
अब शान्ति!
यहाँ भी और वहाँ भी!
प्राण बच गए सभी के!
"चला जा?" दम्मो चीखा!
"नहीं" मैं चीखा!
"भाग जा?" वो चिल्लाया!
"कभी नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"मारा जाएगा?" उसने कहा,
"परवाह नहीं" मैंने कहा,
अब मैंने त्रिशूल को गाड़ा और डमरू बजाया!

----------


## baba

बस!
बहुत हुआ!
बस!
अब देख असली खेल दम्मो!
मैं क्रोधित!
दावानल!
मेरे मस्तिष्क में दावानल फूटा!
अब मैंने भूमि में दो गड्ढे किये!
दोनों गड्ढों में पाँव रखे और फिर आह्वान किया एक प्रबल महाशक्ति का!
सहन्स्त्रिका का!
एक राक्षसी!
एक महा मायावी!
एक रौद्र से भरपूर शक्ति!
अब पान कांपे उनके! यकीन नहीं था उनको!
"भाग जाओ" मैंने कहा,
वो चुप!
"भाग जाओ!" मैंने कहा,
चुप्पी!
"चले जाओ" मैंने चिल्ला के कहा!
दम्मो आगे आया! आकाश को देखा, हवा में एक यन्त्र बनाया, थूका और बोला, "कभी नहीं!"
और गुस्से में अपने आसान पर बैठ गया!
असल खेल अब आरम्भ हुआ था! द्वन्द मध्य भाग में प्रवेश कर गया था!

----------


## baba

और वही हुआ, हाथ में खप्पर लिए वहाँ प्रकट हो गयी अपनी नाचती हुई शाकिनियों के साथ! सहन्स्त्रिका से सामना हुआ और नृतकी शाकिनियां शांत! शांत ऐसे जैसे दो नैसर्गिक शत्रु एक दूसरे के सामने आ गए हों! वे अविलम्ब आगे बढ़ीं , टकरायीं, ये तो मुझे याद है, उसके बाद मै गिर पड़ा भूमि पर, जैसे मुझे किसी ने उठाकर पटका हो और मुझे भूमि में ही घुसेड़ना चाहता हो! सर ज़मीन में लगा और मै बेहोश हुआ, मेरे सर की हड्डी टूट चुकी थी! बस मुझे इतना याद है, मेरे यहाँ मेरा वक़्त थम गया था, मै हार की कगार पर पड़ा था, और कभी भी अचेतावस्था में गिर सकता था हार सकता था, मेरा मुंह खुला था और खुला ही रह गया!
कितना समय बीता?
याद नहीं!
कुछ याद नहीं!
कौन शत्रु है कौन नहीं, कुछ पता नहीं!
मै अचेत पड़ा था, साध्वी नीचे बड़बड़ाती हुई पड़ी थी!
और समय बीता!
रिपुष का क्या हुआ?
दम्मो का क्या हुआ?
ये प्रश्न मेरे साथ ही गिरे पड़े थे!
उत्तर देने वाला कोई नहीं था!
और समय बीता!
कुछ घंटे!
और सहसा!
सहसा मुझे होश सा आया, आँखें खुलीं, आकाश तारों से चमक रहा था, मेरे सर पर अंगोछा बंधा था, मैंने जायज़ा लिया, मै था तो श्मशान में ही था, लेकिन कहा? कुछ याद नहीं आ रहा था!
तभी मुझे कुछ मंत्रोच्चार की आवाज़ें आयीं,
भीषण-श्लाघा के भारी भारी मंत्र!
ये कौन है?
कहीं मै क़ैद तो नहीं,
कहीं प्राणांत तो नहीं हो गया!
ये कौन है?
मैंने स्वयं को टटोला, हाथ लगाया, मै तो जीवित था, खड़े होने के कोशिश की तो एक आवाज़ आयी, "उठ जा अब" 
मैंने कोशिश की, सर घूम रहा था, बाएं गर्दन नहीं मुड रही थी!
मै किसी तरह से उठा!
अरे?????
अरे?????
ये तो बाबा हैं! बाबा डबरा!
उन्होंने सम्भाल रखा था मोर्चा!
"उठ जा अब!" वे मुसरा के बोले,
मुझे में प्राणसंचार हुआ! मै उठ बैठा और सीधे ही आसन पर बैठ गया!
"कहाँ तक पहुंचे?" मैंने पूछा,
"मै स्तम्भन कर रखा है, पर्दा कभी भी फट सकता है" वे बोले,
"कितना समय हुआ?" मैंने पूछा,
"एक घंटा" वे बोले,
"और रिपुष और दम्मो का क्या हुआ?" मैंने पूछा,
"वही जो तेरा हुआ, रिपुष का सर फट गया है, दम्मो सम्भाल के बैठा है, दम्मो कि एक आँख में रौशनी नहीं है" वे बोले,
"तब भी?" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ" वे बोले,
और खड़े हुए!
"अब मै चलता हूँ, द्वन्द तेरा है, विजय होना" वे बोले,
और वो अपना त्रिशूल लेकर चले गए वहाँ से!
मै संयत हुआ!
देख शुरू कीं!
मर जाता तो देख भी भाग छूटतीं!
अब मैंने स्तम्भन हटा दिया! दृश्य स्पष्ट हो गया! 
वे चकित!
मै चकित!
अब हम उत्तरार्ध में थे!
अब या तो वे या मै!
उन्होंने मेरे यहाँ मांस के लोथड़ों की बारिश की! जैसे सुस्वागतम के फूल बिखेरे हों!
मैंने भी वहाँ बारिश कर दी आतिश की! दुर्गन्ध की!
द्वन्द चतुर्थ और अंतिम चरण में लांघ गया!

----------


## baba

दोनों ओर से ज़ोर-आजमाइश ज़ारी थी, दोनों ही पक्ष इस संग्राम से आहत थे, मेरे सर में भयानक पीड़ा थी और वहाँ रिपुष लेटा हुआ था, बाबा दम्मो ही मोर्चा सम्भाले बैठा था,
अब बहुत हुआ! बस! अब अंत आवश्यक है नहीं तो और अधिक डट नहीं पाउँगा मई, अब मैंने एक त्वरित निर्णय लिया, बाबा दम्मो नव-लौहिताओं के दम पर मैदान में डटा था, मुझे उस वो पाश काटना था, पाश काटने के लिए मुझे उसका मार्ग रोकना था, और ये मार्ग तभी रुक सकता था जब उसका जिव्हा कीलन हो जाए, इसके लिए मुझे तड़ितमालिनी की आवश्यकता थी, मैंने वहाँ मांस अदि की बरसात की, जिनको झेलता गया वो दम्मो, गुर सीखे हुए थे उसने और उनका प्रयोग करना उनको सम्मुख रखना, उसने वो अभी तक सफल रहा था!
अब मैंने तड़ितमालिनी का जाप किया, नैऋत्य-कोण वासिनी, रात्रिकालबाली और दो भयानक महापिशाचों एराम और डोराम से सेवित है ये! इक्यासी उप-सेवक है, तमोगुणी, कभी अट्ठहास न करने वाली तड़ितमालिनी भी एक महाशक्ति की खडगमहाशक्ति है! मैंने आह्वान आरम्भ किया और उधर उसने ज्वालमालिनी का आह्वान किया! मेरे मंत्रोच्चार गहन हुए, उसके भी सघन!
कोई किसी से कम नहीं!
दोनों ही अडिग!
दोनों ही मरने मरने को तैयार!
एक को शक्तियों पर घमंड!
दूसरे को सत्य पर घमंड!
लक्ष्य दोनों के एक ही!
शत्रु-भेदन!
मंत्रोच्चार और गहन हुए!
और फिर मेरे समक्ष तड़ितमालिनी प्रकट हुई, ब्रह्म-कमल के पुष्पों द्वारा सुसज्जित तड़ितमालिनी! मैंने नमन किया और भोग अर्पित किया! मैंने उस से सारी व्यथा कह सुनाई! उसने सुना और फिर उसके सरंक्षण में उसके दोनों सेवक एराम और डोराम वहाँ से चलने से पहले, अपने और सह-सहायक बुला कर, तड़ितमालिनी से आज्ञा ले चल पड़े! चल पड़े वीरधर!
काले भक्क सहायक उनके! महापिशाच अत्यंत रौद्र रूप में!
सीधा वहीँ प्रकट हुए!

----------


## baba

और प्रकट हुई वहाँ ज्वाल-मालिनी!
वायव्य-कोण वासिनी! चौसंठ कलाओं में निपुण! शत्रु-भंजनी!
ठहर गयी एराम और डोराम की सेना!
अब कूच किया तड़ितमालिनी ने यहाँ से!
और!
जब तक उद्देश्य कहता दम्मो, तड़ितमालिनी और ज्वाल-मालिनी का शक्तिपात हुआ, दृष्टिपात हुआ, तड़ित-मालिनी का इशारा हुआ!
और अब क्या था!
एराम और डोराम ने मचाया अब कोहराम!
एराम ने अलख बुझा दी! दम्मो के प्राण मुंह को आये!
अलख बुझी, जीवन बुझा!
ज्वाल-मालिनी लोप हुई!
सामान, भोग, त्रिशूल, खडग और चिमटे, फेंक मारे शमशान में दोनों ने! विकट उत्पात किया! क्रंदन-महाक्रंदन!
झुक गया घुटनों पर दम्मो! अपनी अलख को देखता हुआ!
अब एराम ने उठाया दम्मो को उसकी गर्दन से और हवा में किसी गठरी के समान, जैसे गजराज किसी मनुष्य को उठकर फेंक दे सामने, ऐसा फेंका!
हड्डियां चटक गयीं! जोड़ बिखर गए उसके!
वहाँ डोराम ने रिपुष को, करहाते रिपुष को भांज दिया! 
एक हाथ उखड़ गया उसका और रक्त का फव्वारा बह निकला!
चीख भी नहीं सका रिपुष!
एराम के वार से दम्मो मूर्छित हो गया!
अब मैंने तड़ितमालिनी का वापिस आह्वान किया! हालांकि मुझमे भी शक्ति नहीं थी उठने की, मैं जस का तस वहीँ झुक गया! मैंने नमन किया! अपने जीवनदायनी को नमस्कार किया और वो अपने सहायकों और सेवकों के साथ लोप हुई!
रिपुष और दम्मो, दोनों परकोटे तबाह हो चुके थे! समस्त शक्तियां उड़ निकलीं वहाँ से, कुछ ने मेरे यहाँ शरण ले ली!
मैं पीछे बैठता चला गया और गिर गया!
मेरे आंसू और चीख निकलने लगीं! मैंने कपाल को चूमते हुए रोता रहा! अलख को नमन करता रहा, अघोर-पुरुष एवं गुरु नमन करता रहा!
मैंने बैठा किसी तरह!
शक्ति का नमन किया!
और फिर मेरे समक्ष प्रकट हुई पद्मा जोगन! शांत! एकदम शांत! पीड़ा भूल गया मैं! सच कहता हूँ, पीड़ा भूल गया तत्क्षण!
पद्मा जोगन अब मुक्त थी!

----------


## baba

एक छोटे से पात्र में आने को कहा मैंने और पद्मा जोगन उसमे वास कर गयी!
अब छूटे मेरे आंसू!
सब्र टूट गया!
तभी मुझे बाबा डबरा आते दिखायी दिए!
वे आये, मुझे उठाया, 
मैं उन के पाँव पकड़ पागल की भांति रोता रहा!
उन्होंने नहीं रोका!
अवसाद था, जितना निकल जाए उतना अच्छा!
उन्होंने मेरे माथे को सहलाया,
"अब सब ख़तम" वे बोले,
मैं चुप, केवल सिसकियाँ!
"तुम विजयी हुए" वे हंस के बोले,
मैं चुप!
कुछ पल!
और कुछ पल!

----------


## baba

"बाबा?" मैं बोल पड़ा आखिर!
"बोलो!" वे बोले,
"वो स्तम्भन नहीं था" मैंने कहा,
"मैं जानता हूँ" वे बोले,
"मार्ग बंद किया गया था लौहिताओं का" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ!" वे हंसके बोले!
शान्ति!
मैं खोया अब उसी कड़ी में!
"मैंने भी लौहिताएँ सिद्ध की हैं!" वे बोले,
"ओह" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक हो जाओ, अब मैं सिद्ध करवाऊंगा तुमको" वे हंस के बोले,
उन्होंने उठाया मुझे!
ले गए अपने स्थान पर, अंगोछा खोला, तो सूजन, सूजन मेरी आँखों तक आ पहुंची थी!
शर्मा जी को बुलाया गाय, वे हैरान-परेशान!
उसी सुबह मुझे ले जाया गया अस्पताल! मेरा इलाज हुआ और हड्डी को जोड़ दिया गया, मात्र हड्डी टूटने के अलावा और कोई ज़ख्म नहीं था!
ग्यारह दिन में मैं ठीक होने लगा, सूजन गायब हो गयी!
इन दिनों में मैंने सारा बखान कर दिया किस्सा कि क्या हुआ था!
करीब तेरह-चौदह दिनों के बाद मैं अब शर्मा जी के साथ वापिस हुआ, बाबा डबरा के पाँव छू कर मैंने विदा ली, सीखने के लिए समय निश्चित हो गया! और हम वापिस हुए!
हाँ, मुझे खबर मिली बाबा डबरा से, कि दम्मो अँधा हो गया था, उसकी वाणी भी सदा के लिए साथ दे चुकी थी, रिपुष को इन्फेक्शन हो गया था हाथ में, उसका एक हाथ कंधे से ही काटना पड़ा था! सारी औघडाई हाथ के साथ ही कट गयी थी!
मैं वापिस सियालदह आ गया! वहीँ ठहरा!
दो दिन बाद पद्मा जोगन के कक्ष में मैंने मुक्ति क्रिया का प्रबंध किया!
पद्मा को पात्र से मुक्त किया!
पद्मा ने मुझे जो कारण बताया वो मैं आपको नहीं बता सकता, कुछ विशेष कारण है! हाँ, वो सिक्का! सिक्का उसने आटे का पेड़ा बनाकर, उसमे रखकर निगल लिया था, उस सिक्के के कारण ही उसका ये हश्र हुआ था! बाबा कर्दुम का वो सिक्का और किसी के हाथ नहीं लगने देना चाहती थी, एक अमावस की रात को वो निर्णय लेकर एक दूर-दराज के तालाब में जल-समाधि के औचित्य से पहुंची और जल-समाधि ले ली!
इस से आगे मैंने कुछ नहीं पूछा! सो लिख भी नहीं सकता!
हाँ, बस इतना कि पद्मा मुक्त हो गयी थी!
मित्रगण! प्राण जाने का भय किसे?
जिसने लोभ पाले हों!
मोहपाश में बंधा हो!
जागृत न हो!
आत्म-ज्ञान से कोसों दूर हो!
जिसमे तृष्णा बलवती हो!
जो चिरावस्था का लोलुप हो!
को कर्त्तव्य-विहीन जीवन जीने का आदि हो!
जो मानस रूप में पशु हो!
जिसे भौतिकता से इतना प्रेम हो जो ज्ञान को झुठलाये!
मैं तो  इतना ही कहूंगा, प्राण आपके नहीं, किसी और की विरासत हैं, आपको केवल उधार दिए गए हैं! वो जब मांगेगा तब आप तो क्या कोई भी रोक नहीं पायेगा जाने से! प्राण स्व्यं खींचे चले जायेंगे इस देह से! और ये देह! ये तो नश्वरता का सबसे बड़ा उदाहरण है!
इस से प्रेम??
|||||||||||||||||||||||||     समाप्त       ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

----------


## Krishna

> थोड़ी बहुत ही हेल्प कर सकता हूँ क्यों की ये सब साधारण नही है !



बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद बाबा जी |

----------


## baba

चौमासे के दिन थे, उस दिन दो बजे मध्यान्ह का समय रहा होगा, लेकिन बाहर छाये बादलों ने पृथ्वी की सत्ता छीन रखी थी, नृप सूर्य अपदस्थ कर दिए गए थे! बाहर चारों ओर बस मेह की बूँदें और बून्दें और उन बूंदों से गार होती हुई पृथ्वी की नरम त्वचा! कई पक्षी वहाँ पेड़ों की, बल्लियों से बंधी तारों पर बैठे बौछार का लुत्फ़ ले रहे थे! मेरी नज़र ऐसे ही एक कठफोड़वे के जोड़े पर थी, जो समय समय पर चोंच मिलाते और फिर से लुत्फ़ लेने लगते बौछार का! फिर एकदम से वो उड़ गए! स्थान परिवर्तन का लिया, पीछे बंधे मवेशी भी मस्त थे! भैंसें रम्भा रही थीं, बकरियां भी अपनी आवाज़ से अपने होने का प्रमाण दे रही थीं! हवा में मिट्टी की खुश्बू फैली थी! मैं खेस में ढका हुआ, उस पटिया से बने एक कमरे में बैठा था, शर्मा जी एक दूसरी चारपाई पर बैठे थे! बीड़ी चल रही थी दबा कर, वहाँ दो और लोग बैठे थे, बिरजू और केवल सिंह, दोनों रिश्तेदार थे आपस में, घर बिरजू का था, बिरजू एक सरकारी महकमे में मुलाज़िम थे और केवल दिल्ली में अध्यापक थे, उन्ही के कहने पर हम यहाँ आये थे कोई दस बजे करीब, जब चले थे तब भी बारिश थी और बारिश ने यहाँ तक साथ निभाया था, आगे का पता नहीं!

----------


## baba

"चाय नहीं आयी, जाने क्या बात हुई?" कहते उठे बिरजू,
छतरी ले बाहर गए और फिर कुछ देर बाद उनका लड़का चाय ले आया, साथ में कुछ बर्फी और नमकीन!
हमारे कप हमे पकड़ाये गए, हमने ले लिए!
चाय पीनी आरम्भ की,
बर्फी भी खायी!
"कितनी दूर होंगे खेत यहाँ से?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"आधा किलोमीटर से अधिक नहीं" केवल बोले,
'अच्छा" वे बोले,
"आखिरी बार कब देखे थे आपने सांप?" मैंने पूछा,
लड़का बता रहा है कि कल तो खेत में घुसने ही नहीं दिया किसी को" बिरजू ने चुस्की भरते हुए कहा चाय की!
"अच्छा!" मैं रोमांचित सा हुआ!
लड़का वहीँ खड़ा था!
"क्या नाम है?" मैंने पूछा,
"नकुल" वो बोला,
"अच्छा" मैंने कहा,
अब फिर से बर्फी खायी मैंने!
लड़का मुझे ही देख रहा था!
"कैसा सांप था वो?" मैंने पूछा,
"हरे-पीले रंग का" वो बोला,
"कितना बड़ा?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी मेरे बराबर होगा" वो बोला,
अर्थात साढ़े पांच फीट!
"और भी थे वहाँ सांप?" मैंने पूछा,
"और नहीं देखे" उसने कहा,
"अच्छा" मैंने कहा,
तभी बिजली कड़की! जैसे मैंने गलत प्रश्न किया हो!
और बारिश तेज हो गयी!

----------


## baba

चाय ख़तम हुई तो कप हमने वहाँ नीचे रख दिए!
"किसी को दिखाया नहीं?" मैंने केवल से पूछा,
"दिखाया था जी" वो गला साफ़ करते हुए बोले,
"किसको?" मैंने पूछा,
"एक सपेरा आया था, उसको" वे बोले,
"क्या बोला वो?" मैंने पूछा,
वो गया, सांप देखे, एक एक सांप पकड़ने के पांच सौ रुपये मांगे, बात दो सौ में तय हो गई" वे बोलकर चुप हुए,
"फिर?" मैंने पूछा,
"वो वापिस भाग आया, बोला यहाँ हज़ारों सांप हैं, उसके बसकी बात नहीं" वो बोले,
"फिर?" मैंने हैरान हो कर पूछा,
"फिर की गुरु जी, अब भाग गया वो" उन्होंने बात ख़तम की,
मैं हज़ारो साँपों की कल्पना करने लगा!
"फिर जी एक ओझा बुलाया हमने" अब बिरजू ने बात आगे बढ़ाई,
"अच्छा! फिर?" मैंने पूछा,
"वो खेत में गया और बोला कोई धन का चक्कर है, फिर बोला नहीं कोई चुड़ैल है यहाँ, फिर बोला कि कोई समाधि है यहाँ, फिर वो भी भाग गया!" वे बोले,
"कमाल है" मैंने कहा,
"हम डर गए जी" बिरजू ने कहा,
"अच्छा, स्वाभाविक ही है डरना" मैंने कहा,
"जी फिर एक साधू बाबा आये, बोले, तीन मरेंगे इस कुनबे में" बिरजू ने कहा,
"तीन?" मुझे आश्चर्य हुआ!
"हाँ जी" वे बोले,
"साधू बाबा ने कुछ बताया नहीं बचने का उपाय?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं जी" वे बोले,
विचित्र और अद्भुत मामला था ये!

----------


## baba

अब जिज्ञासा रुपी सांप मन में कुंडली खोलने को आमादा था, लग रहा था कोई बहुत बड़ा रहस्य है वहाँ, लेकिन यहाँ तो वर्षा ऐसी थी कि बाहर जाते आदमी को ज़मीन में ही चिपका दे! मेघ और साथ दें उसका! ऐसा कि जैसे दैविक-मंडल से निष्कासित कर दिया गया हो वर्षा देवी को! और भेज दिया गया हो मृत्युलोक में! और अब न तो भूमि ही शरण दे और न ही आकाश! फंस के रह गयी थी! यहाँ के मानस और लपेट लिए थे उसने अपनी खीझ मिटाने के लिए!
फिर से बिजली कौंधी!
कान में घुसी तो पता चला कि बादल हलके नहीं है! बहुत दमखम बाकी है उनमे अभी!
"और किसने देखा उनको?" मैंने पूछा,
"हमारे पडोसी है बृज लाल, उन्होंने" केवल ने कहा,
"क्या देखा?" मैंने पूछा,
"उन्होंने अजीब सी बात बताई" वे बोले,
"क्या?" मैंने उत्सुकता से पूछा,
"उन्होंने बताया कि सांप खेत में एक गड्ढे से निकल रहे थे और फिर वहीँ घूम घूम कर फिर से गड्ढे में जा रहे थे" वे बोले,
चौंक पड़ा मैं!
अब मन में लगी लग गयी!
लेकिन ये बारिश! बारिश तो थमने का नाम ही न ले!
"कोई फसल लगाईं है अभी?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं जी" वे बोले,
"कोई आहत तो नहीं हुआ आज तक?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं जी" वे बोले,
और कोई बात?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी" वे बोले,
"क्या?" मैंने पूछा,
"किसी महिला और बालक-बालिकाओं को नहीं दिखा वहाँ कुछ भी, आज तक" वे बोले,
एक और रहस्य! एक और रहस्य की माला मैंने धारण की!
अब ये अछूते क्यों?
हैरत है न?
क्यों मित्रगण!
खैर!
मैं उठा, बाहर देखा, बारिश ने तो परदे बिछाए थे!

----------


## baba

"आज नहीं रुकने वाली ये" मैंने कहा,
"लम्बा ही कार्यक्रम है इसका" शर्मा जी बोले,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
मैं फिर वापिस आ बैठा चारपाई पर!
"आज तो लग्गी लगी है जी मेह की" बिरजू ने कहा,
"हाँ, आ तो ज़िद पर अड़ी है!" मैंने कहा,
तभी एक व्यक्ति अंदर आया, बिरजू ने उसको चाचा कह कर अंदर बिठाया, उम्र होगी कोई सत्तर बरस! उसने नमस्कार की हमसे तो हमने भी की!
"मैं कुछ बताऊँ?" उसने कहा,
"बताओ चाचा" मैंने कहा,
"मैं उस बख़त होउंगा कोई पन्द्र बरस का, तब ऐसा ही हुआ था, सांप ही सांप घिर आये थे यहाँ, तब एक बाबा जी आये थे उन्होंने सांत किया था उनको, अब फिर से जाग गए हैं" चाचा ने कहा,
काम की बात!
"कुछ बताया था बाबा जी ने?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं जी, खेत में गुड़ की इक्कीस भेलियां गड़वायीं थीं उन्होंने" चाचा बोले,
भेलियां? गुड़ की?
सांप की हत्या??
कोई श्राप?
रहस्य की माला अब फंदा बनी!

----------


## baba

झड़ी लगी थी बाहर, अंदर झड़ी रहस्य की तैयार थी!
"तो बाबा ने कुछ नहीं बताया?" मैंने बुज़ुर्ग से पूछा,
"नाह!" वे बोले,
"सांप फिर नहीं दिखाई दिए?" मैंने पूछा,
"नाह जी" वे बोले,
"चाचा? आपको क्या लगता है, ऐसा क्यों होता है?" मैंने पूछा,
"सुनी सुनाई बातें हैं जी" वे बोले,
"बताओ, हमे भी सुनाओ?" मैंने कहा,
"कहते है कई सौ साल पहले यहाँ एक औरत नाग देवता की पूजा करती थी, उसका पति बीमार रहता था, नाग देवता से उसने संतान मांगी, अब संतान भाग्य में थी नहीं, सो नाग देवता ने ऐसा काम किया कि......" कहते कहते खांसने लगे,
रोमांच! रोम रोम खड़ा हो गया!
"हाँ चाचा फिर?" मैंने पूछा,
"नाग देवता ने ऐसा किया कि एक नाग वहाँ छोड़ दिया उनकी संतान बना कर, रात में नाग होता और दिन में बालक" वे बोले और गला साफ़ करने लगे,
मेरा तो एक एक रोंगटा खड़ा हो गया बाबा की सुनी सुनाई बात सुनकर!
"फिर?" मैंने पूछा,
"समय गुजरा, लड़का बड़ा हुआ, एक नाग कन्या रीझि उस पर, अपने साथ चलने को कहा, लड़के ने मना कर दिया, वो अपने बूढ़े माँ-बाप को छोड़ने को तैयार नहीं था" वे बोले,
"वाह" मैंने उस अनजान नाग-पुरुष को नमन किया!

----------


## baba

"वो कन्या रोज आती रात को और सुबह चली जाती, ये भनक लगी सोनिला सपेरे बाबा को" वे बोले और रुके,
"फिर?" दिल धड़का और मैंने कहा,
"फिर क्या, सपेरे बाबा ने जाल बुना, लड़का फंस गया, पकड़ा गया बाबा द्वारा, बूढ़े माँ-बाप रो रो कर मर गए, वो कन्या पूछते पूछते हार गयी" वे बोले,
"ओह"
मैंने तो जैसे कल्पना कर ली थी सारे दृश्य कि, लेकिन इस सपेरे बाबा सोनिला ने धुंए के मानिंद सारा घरौंदा उड़ा दिया!
"फिर?" मैंने पूछा,
"कहते हैं यहाँ वही कन्या अपने साथियों के साथ उसी लड़के को ढूंढने आती है, और अब आ गयी है" वे बोले,
अगर ये किवदंती भी है, तो भी इसमें सच्चाई होगी! क्योंकि आधार हमेशा होता है! दस प्रतिशत भी सच्चाई थी तो भी ये घटनाक्रम भयानक था! तथ्य जुटाने थे! ताकि सच्चाई सामने आ सके!
"ये बारिश!" मैंने मन में कहा,
बारिश ने बाँध रखा था मुझे!
हिलोरें! हिलोरें! ऊंची ऊंची! हिलोरे सर उठा रही थीं!
पर क्या करता!
क्या होता!
बारिश! ये बारिश!
चाचा ने और पेंच घुसा जोड़ और कड़े कर दिए थे!
चाचा उठे!
सनसनी फैलायी!
और चले गए!

----------


## baba

"शर्मा जी?" मैंने कहा,
वो अवाक!
शायद उनकी कल्पना का घरौंदा अभी सुरक्षित था!
"शर्मा जी?" मैंने फिर से कहा,
"अ...हाँ?" वे आये कल्पना से बाहर!
"कहाँ खोये हुए हो?" मैंने पूछा,
"वहीँ, नाग पुरुष में" वे बोले,
"अच्छा?" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, चाचा ने तो रोम रोम पुलकित कर दिया और रहस्य का घड़ा भर दिया!" वे बोले,
सच ही कहा था उन्होंने!
इसमें झूठ क्या!
"सही कहा आपने" मैंने कहा,
"क्या लगता है आपको?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"राज! कोई राज है दफ़न!" मैंने कहा,
"यक़ीनन" वे बोले,
राज तो था ही!
एक अनजान राज!

----------


## baba

और जैसा शुबहा था वही हुआ, बारिश आखिर नहीं बंद हुई! मन मसोसते हुए बस प्रार्थना करते रहे कि बारिश बंद हो तो हम आगे बढ़ें!
उस दिन अनवरत बारिश हुई, रात को खाना खा कर बस सो लिए, अब जागने से कोई फायदा नहीं था!
सो गए!
अगली सुबह उठे!
हर्षोउल्लास!
बारिश बंद और सूर्य को वापिस सत्ता मिली! नभ पर चल पड़े!
हाथ जोड़ लिए उनके तभी!
नहाये-धोये, जल्दी जल्दी चाय-नाश्ता किया और केवल और बिरजू के साथ चल दिए खेतों की ओर! कुलांचे भरते जैसे हिरन का बच्चा कुलांचे भरता है!
खेत में पहुंचे!
मिटटी अभी गीली थी, लेकिन सही था, चला जा सकता था घास वाली पगडण्डी पर! चल पड़े, और फिर बिरजू के खेत आ गए!
"या हैं खेत हमारे गुरु जी" बिरजू ने कहा,
"अच्छा!" मैंने कहा,
खेतों का क्षेत्रफल बहुत था!
"यही होता है, मेरा मतलब यहीं दिखायी देते हैं वे?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी वहाँ पेड़ों के पास" वे बोले,
"तो वहीँ चलो" मैंने कहा,
अब वो ठिठके!
मैं समझ गया! उनको वही रहने दिया खड़े!
"शर्मा जी आइये आप मेरे साथ" मैंने कहा,
वे आ गए,
"चलो" मैंने कहा,
"चलिए" वे बोले और चले मेरे पीछे,
हमने एक पगडण्डी पकड़ी, और बचते बचाते चल पड़े, वहाँ कुछ नीम के पेड़ खड़े थे, एक आद शीशम भी था, कुछ श्वेतार्क भी लगे थे!

----------


## baba

"गुरु जी, वो देखिये!" शर्मा जी ने रुकते हुए कहा और एक ओर इशारा किया,
मैंने वहीँ देखा,
वहाँ करीब पंद्रह सांप बैठे थे फ़न फैलाये, एक वृत्त सा बना कर!
"हाँ, दिख गए" मैंने कहा,
नीचे भूमि देखी तो वहाँ सांपो के निशान, रेंगने के!
"तो ये सच कहते हैं!" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ" शर्मा जी भी बोले,
"चलिए, इनके पास चलते हैं" मैंने कहा,
"चलिए" मैंने कहा,
हम वहाँ से एक दूसरी पगडण्डी पर चल दिया, सांप वहाँ से करीब छह फीट दूर ही रहे होंगे,
अब मैंने सर्प-मोहिनी विद्या को जागृत किया!
कस्तूरी की सुगंध फ़ैल गयी!
मिट्टी गीली थी वहाँ, लेकिन वहाँ एक बिजली का ट्रांसफार्मर लगा था, वहाँ स्थान पक्का था, वहीँ चले हम!
वहाँ पहुंचे!
सभी सांप हमारी तरफ घूमे!
ये सभी फ़नधर थे! विषैले! काटे तो पानी न मांगे आदमी!

----------


## baba

"आइये शर्मा जी" मैंने कहा,
"चलिए" वे बोले.
अब हम आ गए एक पक्की ज़मीन पर!
अब मैंने यहाँ कलुष-मंत्र चलाया! अपने एवं शर्मा जी के नेत्र पोषित किये मैंने! और jab आँखें खोलीं तो दृश्य बड़ा ही भयावह था सामने!
एक छोटा सा मंदिर!
उसमे प्रज्ज्वलित एक अष्टमुखी दिया!
ऊपर नाग कढ़े हुए!
और हर तरफ रक्त ही रक्त!
जैसे नरसंहार हुआ हो वहाँ!
बड़ा ही दुर्गन्धमय स्थान था वो!
लेकिन कोई कटा-फटा शव नहीं था वहाँ, कोई भी नहीं! एक पशु भी नहीं!
"ये क्या है?"
"पता नहीं" मैंने कहा,
कुछ पल हम भी भटके रहे वहाँ!

----------


## baba

बड़ी अजब गजब सी जगह थी! मंदिर भी ज़यादा बड़ा नहीं होगा, बस यही कोई सवा हाथ का, ज़यादा ऊंचा भी नहीं, बस कोई तीन-चार फीट, ये किसी सर्प को समर्पित था ये निश्चित था, लेकिन कौन? ये पता नहीं था! और यही पता लगाने हम यहीं थे! अब मुसीबत ये थी कि कलुष-मंत्र की एक हद है और अपनी हद वो दिखा चुका था, वहाँ जो भी था वो दिख रहा था, अब मुझे और अधिक जानने के लिए वहाँ तक जाना ज़रूरी था, वहाँ सर्प थे, कोई मायावी नहीं बल्कि असली!
"क्या करें?" मैंने शर्मा जी से पूछा,
"पता तो लगाना ही होगा" वे बोले,
"ठीक है, चलें अंदर?" मैंने कहा,
"चलिए" वे बोले,
अब साहब, हमने अपने जूते उतार,
जुराब उतार उनमे खोंसे,
पैंट ऊपर तक मोडीं, और तैयार हुए,
नीचे जाने को.
मैंने कलुष मंत्र वापिस किया और फिर,
फिर पूर्वाक्ष-मंत्र का जाप किया, ये कलुष से अधिक शक्तिशाली होता है! इस मंत्र से अपने व शर्मा जी के नेत्र पोषित किये नेत्र खोले, भयानक मिर्चों जैसी पीड़ा के साथ नेत्र खुले, और दृश्य स्पष्ट हुआ!
वहाँ कोई शक्ति मौजूद थी! कोई बड़ी शक्ति! मुझे गंध आयी, तीक्ष्ण सर्पगंध!
"कौन है यहाँ?" मैंने पूछा,
एक भयानक फुफकार!
सच कहता हूँ, कोई और हो तो प्राण एड़ी में आ जाएँ उसको सुनकर!
"कौन है, सामने आओ?" मैंने कहा,
फिर से गरज भरी फुफकार!
और इस बार कुछ विष-बूँद हम पर भी गिरी, महीन फुहार के रूप में!
लेकिन आया कोई नहीं!
अब हम उतर गए नीचे, नीचे उतारते ही टखनों तक कीचड़ में डूब गए, आराम आराम से उस मंदिर की ओर गए,
तभी एक और ज़बरदस्त फुफकार! जैसे कोई रोकना चाहता हो हमको!
अब मैंने सर्प-मोचिनी विद्या का जाप किया और महाताम-विद्या जागृत कर ली! आगे बढे!

----------


## baba

मैं मंदिर तक आगे आया, मंदिर जहां बना था वहाँ उस स्थान से पहले एक बड़ी सी नाली दिखायी दे रही थी, जो दूर से नहीं दिखती थी, मैंने और शर्मा जी ने उसमे नीचे देखा, देखते ही रोंगटे खड़े हो गए!
वहाँ कटे हुए नरमुंड पड़े थे! असंख्य नरमुंड! कटे हाथ-पाँव! भयानक दृश्य! और वहाँ उस नाली में भयंकर सांप! काले, मटमैले, भूरे, दुरंगे आदि! सब के सब मृत्यु के परकाले! सभी यमराज से अधिकृत! प्राण लेने को अधिकृत!
"ये क्या है?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"सम्भवतः कोई बलि-स्थान लगता है" मैंने कहा,
"है तो कुछ ऐसा ही" वे बोले,
"आइए, पीछे चलते हैं इसके" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक" वे बोले,
हम उस नाली के साथ चलते चलते मंदिर के पीछे जाने लगे,
तभी!
फिर से फुफकार!
भयानक भुजंग फुफकार!
मैं आज़िज़ आ गया था! ये तो मेरे लिए चुनौती थी!
मैंने तभी यूपभंग-मंत्र पढ़ा और थूक दिया!
और थूकते ही!
थूकते ही, एक काला सा बादल हमारे ऊपर आया, जैसे बदली कोई! ये एक दीर्घाकार महासर्प था, वो सामने गिरा हमारे! 
एक बार को तो मैं भी घबरा गया

----------


## baba

यूपभंग-अधिष्ठात्री ने उठा के उसको फेंक मारा था हमारे समक्ष!
इस से पहले मुझे कुछ समझ आता वो महासर्प लोप हो गया!
सिहरन!
सिहरन सर से लेकर पाँव तक!
जैसे खड़े खड़े ही ज्वर चढ़ गया हो!
मैं आगे बढ़ा, शर्मा जी के साथ!
फिर अचानक से रुका!
सामने कोई अस्सी फीट पर कुछ कन्याएं खड़ी दिखीं! चेहरे किसी के नहीं दिख रहे थे, बस काले वस्त्र! उनके आसपास सर्प ही सर्प!
भयानक दृश्य!
"ये कोई महामाया है गुरु जी!" शर्मा जी थूक निगलते हुए बोले,
"निःसंदेह!" मैंने कहा,
हम ठिठक के वहीँ ठहर गए!
तभी कन्याएं पीछे हट पड़ीं! जैसे हमारे पीछे कोई आ रहा हो! मैंने पीछे देखा, वहाँ कोई नहीं! कोई भी नहीं!
सामने देखा!
सारी कन्याएं लोप!
रेंगते सर्प भी लोप!
"शर्मा जी, ऐसे ही खड़े रहिये" मैंने चेताया उनको,
वे खड़े हो गए, स्थिर!
और मैं भी!

----------


## baba

वे और मैं ठिठक के खड़े थे, जस के तस! यहाँ कोई महाशक्ति थी ये तय था, वो दीर्घाकार सर्प इसका प्रमाण था! वहाँ जैसे शून्य का ही राज हो, कोई ध्वनि नहीं, किसी भी प्रकार की, बस जो कुछ हमें सुनायी पड़ रहा था वो थी हमारी श्वास-ध्वनि और ह्रदय-स्पंदन!
"गुरु जी?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"हाँ?" मैंने उत्तर दिया,
"ये माया है?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने उत्तर दिया,
"तो ये सब?" उन्होंने कहा,
"वास्तविक" मैंने कहा,
"कैसे सम्भव है?'' उन्होंने पूछा,
"कोई कुछ कहना चाहता है" मैंने कहा,
और तभी जैसे धरती हिली, मैं और शर्मा जी धम्म से नीचे गिर पड़े!
हम गिरे नहीं थे!
नहीं!
हमे गिराया गया था!
लेकिन किसने?
ये था प्रश्न!
अब ये तो साबित था, वहाँ कुछ ऐसा था जो मेरे बस में नहीं था!
कोई दैविक?
अथवा
कोई आसुरिक?
था तो अवश्य ही!
हम बड़ी मुश्किल से कहे दे, कीचड़ में लथपथ हो गए, सर तक कीचड़-काचड़ में सन गए!
मैंने मंत्र वापिस लिए और अब चले वापिस!
हौदी तक पहुंचे, साफ़ सफाई की, और किसी तरह से वापिस आये, रुमाल से साफ़ किया और फिर जूते-ज़ुराब पहन वापिस आये! 
मौसम साफ़ था!

----------


## baba

हम आये तो केवल और बिरजू बड़ी बेचैनी से हमारा इंतज़ार करते मिले,
"कुछ हाथ आया गुरु जी?" केवल ने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"ओह" बिरजू ने कहा,
अब हम वापिस हुआ, बातें करते करते!
घर पहुंचे तो नहाये धोये, बारिश थमी हुई थी, कोई बादल भी नहीं थे आकाश में, सो उस से निश्चिन्त थे हम!
अब कमरे में रह गए मैं और शर्मा जी!
"क्या माया है वो गुरु जी?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"मुझे भी नहीं मालूम, लगता है जैसे किसी किताब को बीच में से शुरू कर दिया है हमने" मैंने कहा,
और बात भी तो यही थी!
न जाने कितना समय बीता था, कौन से खंड में हम जा पहुंचे थे!
और वो!
वी दीर्घ सर्प!
वो क्या कहना चाहता था?
ऐसे बहुत से सवाल थे और देखिये, उत्तर किसी का न था मेरे पास!
अब क्या हो?
अब को रेख लगानी थी!
आपने देख-रेख शब्द तो सुना होगा, अवश्य ही, देख तो आप जानते ही हैं, रेख जानते हैं? यदि हाँ तो अवश्य ही बताएं! मैं फिर बता दूंगा!
मैंने अब रेख का उपाय निकाला!

----------


## baba

क्या हो सकता है?
बहुत सोचा!
कर्ण-पिशाचिनी?
नहीं!
वाचाल?
नहीं!
केतकी?
नहीं!
खबीस?
नहीं नहीं!
फिर?
बहुत सोचा!
हल निकला उसका फिर! हल था एक क्रिया, क्रिया जिस से क्या हुआ था पता चल जाएगा! वो नहीं जैसा आप सोच रहे हैं, ऐसा जो मैंने जानना चाहा!
आखिर ये मसला है क्या?
नाग पुरुष?
नाग-कन्या?
वे वृद्ध दंपत्ति?
अथवा
वो बाबा सोनिला सपेरा?
एक सपेरे का बाहुत्रास?
हम्म्म!
स्थिति विकट है! दिमाग फट रहा है! दिख रहा है लेकिन समझ नहीं आ रहा!
तभी अंदर प्रवेश किया बिरजू ने, दूध लाये थे वे, साथ में परांठे!
"अरे बिरजू जी?" मैंने टोका,
"हाँ जी?" वे चौंके,
"आपके यहाँ सिवाने कहाँ हैं?" मैंने पूछा,
"कोई किलोमीटर पर होंगे" वे बोले,
"आज जाना है वहाँ" मैंने कहा,
"मैं ले चलूँगा जी" वे बोले,
और बात तय हो गयी! हम दूध के साथ परांठे खाने लगे, आलू के परांठे, विशेष रूप से बनते थे और वाक़ई में बड़े ही अच्छे बने थे!

----------


## baba

दोपहर बीती,
शाम हुई!
मैंने कुछ वस्तुएं टटोलीं और एक छोटे बैग में भर लीं! और फिर हुई रात, गहन हुई थोड़ी और हम चले अब सिवानों की ओर! मार्ग में अँधेरा, हाँ बारिश नहीं हो रही थी, ये एक अच्छी खबर थी हमारे लिए, अजी खबर क्या यूँ कहो कि सोने पर सुहागा! मार्ग में अँधेरा और उजारे की तलाश में भटकते कीट-पतंगे! कभी मुंह से टकराते, कभी सर से टकराते, कभी कभार चेहरे पर पनाह ले लेते थे! ये टॉर्च की रौशनी के कारण था! रास्ते के पेड़ गवाह बने खड़े थे कि अब रात है और हम तीन अकेले हैं इस मार्ग पर! शर्मा जी, मैं और बिरजू!
बचते बचाते हम पहुंचे किसी तरह सिवाने, वहाँ दो चिताएं जल रही थीं, अब अँधा कहा चाहे! दो आँखें!
मैंने शर्मा जी और बिरजू को पास के ही एक मंदिर में बिठवा दिया, जूते उतारे और खुद नंगे पाँव चल पड़ा चिताओं की ओर, दोनों चिताओं का मुआयना किया, एक स्त्री की थी, उसको छोड़ दिया, दूसरी किसी पुरुष की थी, उसके गर्दन की हड्डी टूट कर बाहर आयी हुई थी, यही उचित था, मैंने आसन लगाया और एक दिया जलाया उस चिता की अग्नि से!
और अब शुरू कुआ क्रिया-कलाप!
आधे घंटे में ही मेरी नेत्राम-देख चालू हो गयी और सारी तस्वीर दिमाग में घूमती चली गयी! 
बड़ी ही ह्रदय-विदारक कहानी थी वहाँ की!
ओह!
ऐसा क्यों होता है?
क्यों?
और?
क्यों किया?
क्यों किया उसने?
क्या मिला उसको?
बतायेगा!
बतायेगा! अवश्य ही बतायेगा! क्यों किया उसने ऐसा!
कौन बतायेगा?
बाबा सोनिला!
हाँ!
वो सपेरा तो नहीं था लेकिन था बेहद कुशल तांत्रिक! सर्प-विद्या में निपुण! सिद्धहस्त! बाबा सोनिला!

----------


## baba

आयु अधिक नहीं थी उसकी, यही कोई चालीस बरस रही होगी, अपने गुरु के आशीर्वाद से बहुत उच्च शिखर पर पहुँच गया था!
वही था इस कहानी का असली नायक और खलनायक!
अब मैं उठा वहाँ से! सामान-सट्टा उठाया और बैग में डाला! और चल पड़ा वापिस उसी मंदिर की ओर, जहां शर्मा जी और बिरजू बैठे थे, वहाँ एक बर्मा(हैंडपंप) लगा था, हाथ-मुंह और सर-पाँव धोये मैंने पानी भी पिया और फिर शर्मा जी के पास आ गया!
"कुछ हाथ आया?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने ख़ुशी से कहा,
उनका उत्साह भी बढ़ गया!
"क्या?'' उन्होंने पूछा,
"बाद में बताऊंगा" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है" वे बोले,
अब हम उठे और चले वापिस,
"बिरजू?" मैंने कहा,
"क्या आपके खेत में कोई बीजक वगैरह है?" मैंने पूछा,
"पता नहीं, हाँ कुछ पत्थर तो हैं वहाँ, वो हमने आजतक नहीं हटाये" बोले बिरजू,
"अच्छा!" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ जी, आप चाहें तो कल देख लें" वे बोले,
"ठीक है" मैंने कहा,
और इस तरह बातचीत करते हुए हम लौट आये, बिरजू के घर!
अब कल सुबह ही करना था सब!

----------


## baba

और फिर हुई सुबह!
नहाये-धोये! चाय नाश्ता किया! और थोडा सा घूमने के लिए अहाते में बाहर आये, काफी लम्बा-चौड़ा स्थान था वो, गाय-भैंस रम्भा रही थीं, कुछ कटरे आव-ताव में भाग रहे थे इधर-उधर!
"शर्मा जी, आज चलते हैं वहाँ, अभी" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ जी" वे बोले,
"ज़रा सामान ले चलना, वो पीली सरसों तो ज़रूर" मैंने कहा,
"जी" वे बोले,
और तभी बिरजू आ गए,
"चलें क्या गुरु जी?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ चलिए" मैंने कहा,
शर्मा जी ने बड़े बैग से एक छोटा झोला निकाल लिया! इसमें पीली अभिमन्त्रिति सरसों थी, इस से अभिमन्त्रण और कीलन लगाया और उठाया जाता है, मैंने ही कहा था क्योंकि इसकी आवश्यकता थी आज!
हम चल पड़े वहीँ खेतों की तरफ!
और पहुँच गए,
बिरजू अपनी कोटरी में ही रुक गए, उनको हमारे साथ चलने से डर लग रहा था, सो वहीँ बाहर चारपाई बिछा कर बैठ गए! उन्होंने जहां वो पुराने पत्थर गढ़े थे वो जगह बता दी, वहाँ से थोड़ी दूर थी, लेकिन थी पहुँच में ही,
"आइये शर्मा जी" मैंने कहा,
"चलिए" वे बोले,
और हम चल पड़े,
उन पत्थरों तक पहुंचे,
आड़े-तिरछे पुराने पत्थर, आधे भूमि में गढ़े हुए, लेकिन कोई भी बीजक नहीं था उनमे से!
"ये तो बड़े पुराने लगते हैं" शर्मा जी ने कहा,
"हाँ, लग तो रहा है" मैंने कहा,
मैंने मुआयना किया, कुछ ख़ास नहीं वहाँ!
"लाइए, सरसों दीजिये" मैंने कहा,
उन्होंने सरसों का झोला पकड़ाया,
मैंने खोला और एक मुट्ठी सरसों मैंने वहाँ जैसे ही डाली, लगा कोई रीछ सा वहाँ छुपा था जो भाग के निकला, हम दोनों एक दूसरे के ऊपर गिर पड़े!

----------


## baba

कुछ समझ नहीं आया कि क्या हुआ!
"कौन है यहाँ?" मैंने कहा,
"भाग जा" तभी एक फुसफुसाहट सी आयी!
मेरे और शर्मा जी के हुआ अब कान खड़े, हम थोडा पीछे हटे!
"मेरे सामने आओ?" मैंने कहा,
कोई नहीं आया, बस हवा का एक झोंका उठा और हमारे गिरेबान हमारा ही गला दबाने लगे!
"सामने आओ, सम्मुख बात करो?" मैंने कहा,
मैंने कहा और हमे किसी ने धक्का दिया पीछे से! हम आगे झुक गए!
मामला गम्भीर है! यही सोचा मैंने!
अब मैंने औंधी-खोपड़ी का प्राण-रक्षण मंत्र पढ़ा और शर्मा जी को भी मैंने उस से पोषित कर दिया!
"आ मेरे सामने?" मैंने कहा,
कोई नहीं आया!
मैंने फिर से सरसों अभिमंत्रित कर वहाँ फेंकी!
और फेंकते ही पत्थरों में आग भड़क उठी! इतनी तेज कि हमे पीछे हटना पड़ा!
मैंने काकूश-मंत्र पढ़ कर अग्नि बुझाई!
ये तो युद्ध सा हो रहा था!
"खेल मत खिला, सामने आ, नहीं तो ज़मीन में से ही खींच लूँगातुझे!" अब दी मैंने धमकी!
धमकी क्या दी मैंने, मुसीबत मोल ले ली!
वहाँ गड्ढा हुआ एक! गहरा गड्ढा और उसमे से निकले सर्प! सफ़ेद सर्प! मैंने तुरंत ही सर्प-विनाशिनी विद्या का जाप कर लिए! अब कोई अहित नहीं हो सकता था!
तभी!
तभी मेरे दिमाग में एक बात कौंधी!
श्वेत सर्प??
ये क्या??
ये तो दैविक सर्प है अथवा कोई यक्षाभूषण??
मैं चकराया!
सच कहता हूँ, दिमाग शिथिल हो गया!

----------


## baba

और जब दिमाग शिथिल होता है तो पास, दूर और दूर पास दिखायी देता है, अर्थात जो दीखता है वो होता नहीं और जो नहीं होता वो दीखता है! यही हो रहा था वहाँ! मैंने फिर भी हिम्मत बटोरी और, और एक मुट्ठी सरसों फेंक के दे मारी!
अचम्भा!
सभी सर्प गायब!
रह गया केवल एक! 
सफ़ेद रंग का फनधर!
मैंने गौर किया! ग्रीवा-चिन्ह छोटा था, अर्थात ये मादा थी!
अब तो हथौड़ा सा बजा मेरे सर पर!
एक से एक!
उसने फुफकार मारी! हम पीछे हटे! वो गुस्से में थी! भयानक गुस्से में! हालांकि हमने सर्प-विनाशिनी विद्या पोषित कर राखी थी, लेकिन सर्प-दन्त भी बहुत पीड़ा देते हैं!
उसने गुस्से से आगे आकर फिर फुफकार मारी!
"शांत!" मैंने कहा,
उसने कुंडली संकेरी!
"शांत! मैं आपका अहित करने नहीं आया, न ही पकड़ने!" मैंने कहा,
उसने फिर से आगे आकर फुफकार मारी!
"शांत!" मैंने अब हाथ जोड़ कर कहा!
मैं आगे बढ़ा!
वो पीछे हटी!
कुंडली खोलते हुए!
अब मैंने नेत्राम-देख चालू की!
नेत्र खोले तो मैं घबराया!
ये तो एक नाग-कन्या है!
लेकिन यहाँ कैसे??
अब फिर से वज्रपात हुआ!
अब कैसे वार्तालाप करूँ?
ये तो क्रोधित है, फिर?
क़ैद कर लूँ?
हाँ!
यही ठीक है!
दिमाग उलझ गया!
नहीं!
नहीं!
ये तो शायद वैसे ही क़ैद है!
मैं हट गया वहाँ से, शर्मा जी को समझ नहीं आया कुछ भी! मेरे साथ ही चल दिए!

----------


## baba

मैं ठहरा, शर्मा जी को वहीँ रोका!
वापिस गया!
मुझे आया देख फिर से क्रोधित हो गयी वो!
फुफकार पर फुफकार!
"शांत!" मैंने कहा,
"चले जाओ!" एक मर्दाना आवाज़ गूंजी!
शर्तिया ये इस नाग-कन्या की तो नहीं है?
कौन है जो नेत्राम-पाश में भी नहीं है?
ऐसा कौन?
भय हुआ!
सिहरन हुई एकदम!
बदन पर चींटियाँ रेंग गयीं!
"कौन है?" मैंने कहा,
कोई नहीं वहाँ!
मैंने आकाश, आयें-दाए,बाएं देखा कोई नहीं!
"मेरे समक्ष आइये" मैंने कहा,
कोई नहीं आया!
और तब! तब! मुझ पर बारिश हो गयी कौड़ियों की! काली और पीली कौड़ियों की! मैं हटा वहाँ से! और बारिश बंद!
अब तो प्रश्नों का टोकरा बहुत भारी हो चला! एक भी जवाब नहीं मिला! बस इतना यहाँ कोई भूत-प्रेत नहीं है! है कोई परम सिद्ध!
कौन?
लेकिन कौन?

----------


## baba

"कौन है यहाँ? मैं जानना चाहता हूँ" मैंने कहा,
सर्प की फुफकार!
हालांकि वो सर्प रूप में ही थी, लेकिन थी एक नाग-कन्या! मैं पहचान गया था नेत्राम विद्या की जांच से!
"कौन है?" मैंने विनम्रता से पूछा,
कोई नहीं आया, और वो वहाँ क्रोध के मारे बस फटने ही वाली थी!
अब मैंने महातमस विद्या जागृत की और प्रत्यक्ष-शूल भिड़ा दिया!
धड़ाम!
आवाज़ हुई!
लेकिन कोई नहीं गिरा!
मैंने सामने देखा! 
मुझसे करीब पंद्रह फीट दूर, भूमि में एक गड्ढा था और उसमे कमर तक कोई बाहर निकला हुआ था, अर्थात उसकी कमर से नीचे का भाग भूमि में था, गड्ढे में!
बड़ा ही भयावह दृश्य था!
और हाँ,
उस धड़ाम की आवाज़ के साथ ही वो सर्प-कन्या भी लोप हो गयी थी! अब कोई गड्ढा भी नहीं था वहाँ!
दिमाग चलाया!
ये कौन है?
हाँ!
समझ गया!
मैं वहीँ उसकी तरफ चला!

----------


## baba

"रुक जा" उसने मुझे मना किया, अपने सर्प-दंड से मना किया आगे आने को!
मैं रुक गया! यूँ कहो चिपक गया वहीँ! 
"कौन हो आप?" मैंने पूछा,
उसका शरीर किसी वज्र की भांति था! गले में पत्थरों की सी माला पहने, कौन सा पत्थर, ये नहीं मालूम पड़ा! नीचे उसके लुंगी पहनी थी या धोती, ये भी पता नहीं चला, उसका जी हिस्सा मुझे दिखायी दे रहा था, वही छह फीट का रहा होगा, कम तो क़तई नहीं!
कोई उत्तर नहीं!
वो चुप था!
"कौन हैं आप?" मैंने फिर पूछा,
कोई उत्तर नहीं!
वो मुझे देख रहा था एकटक! गुस्से में! लाल रंग के नेत्र किये हुए! हाथ में एक बड़ा सा सर्प-दंड लिए!
"बताइये?" मैंने फिर कहा,
उसने जैसे अनसुनी की!
मैं आगे बढ़ा कोई दो फीट!
"रुक जा वहीँ" उसने फिर से कहा,
मैं फिर से रुक गया!
"कौन है आप?" मैंने पूछा,
"मैं सोनिला हूँ, सपेर बाबा" उसने उत्तर दिया अब!

----------


## baba

"यहाँ क्या हो रहा है बाबा?" मैंने पूछा,
"वापिस चला जा" उसने धमका के कहा,
"मैं नहीं जाऊँगा" मैंने कहा,
"जा???" उसने फिर से गुस्से से कहा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा
शान्ति!
कुछ पल की शान्ति,
एक दूसरे को तोलते हुए हम!
और!
मेरी शान्ति भंग हुई!
भंग हुई शान्ति!
मेरे होठों पर पड़ती और नाक से बहती रक्त-धारा से!
टप! टप!
ऐसे बहे रक्त!
मैंने तुरंत ही जंभाल-मंत्र पढ़ा और रक्त बंद!
फिर मुझे छींक आयीं!
और मेरे सामने ही वो भूमि में समा गया!
गड्ढा फिर से बंद!

----------


## baba

उफ़! ये कैसी मुसीबत! मैं अब पहुंचा शर्मा जी के पास और लग गया उधेड़बुन में, सारा किस्सा बताया उनको! वे भी हतप्रभ!
"बड़ा ही विचित्र मामला है!" वे बोल पड़े!
"हाँ!" "मैंने कहा,
"लेकिन आप रात को सिवाने में बैठे थे तो क्या पता चला था?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"कि यहाँ सोनिला का किया हुआ है सारा प्रपंच" मैंने कहा,
"कारण?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"नहीं पता" मैंने कहा,
"क्या सोनिला बाबा की माया है यहाँ?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"आप स्वयं देख लीजिये, यहाँ जो कुछ भो हो रहा है वो बाबा सोनिला सपेर से ही हो रहा है, वही है सर्वेसर्वा!" मैंने कहा,
"अब कैसे पार पड़ेगी?" उन्होंने संशय से पूछा,
"बाबा को जगाना होगा फिर" मैंने कहा,
"कोई अनहोनी न हो जाए?" वे घबरा के बोले,
"होनी होती तो आज ही कर देते" मैंने कहा,
"अरे हाँ" वे बोले,
"अब कैसे जगाओगे यहाँ?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"मैं यहीं क्रिया करूँगा" मैंने कहा,
"खेत में?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"कब?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"आज ही" मैंने उत्तर दिया!
अब हम खड़े हुए,
और वापिस हुए बिरजू की कोठरी के लिए!
बिरजू आँखें फाड़े बैठा थे!

----------


## baba

"आ गए?" उनसे शर्मा जी से पूछा,
"हाँ बिरजू" वे बोले,
और हम चारपाई पर बैठ गए!
"बिरजू?" मैंने टोका,
"हाँ जी?" वे बोले,
"क्या उम्र है तुम्हारी?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी कोई पचपन" वे बोले,
"कभी ऐसा पहले हुए है तुम्हारी याद में?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं जी" वे बोले,
"पिता जी के समय में?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी" वे बोले,
"हम्म्म" मैंने अंदाजा लगाया,
ये पैंसठया का चक्कर है! मुझे याद आया!
अरे हाँ!
समझ गया!
मोहन बाबा ने ऐसा बताया था! इस वर्ष ये पैंसठया चक्र है! नाग-लोक का चक्र! हमारे पैंसठ वर्ष और उनका एक दिन! समझ गया! मौखिक रूप से ही!
अब चाहिए थीं मुझे कुछ आवश्यक सामग्रियां! और वो शहर से ही मिल सकती थीं!
"चलो, कुछ सामान लाना है, गुड की भेलियां आदि, कुछ और भी, चलो शहर चलें" मैंने उठते हुए कहा,
"चलिए गुरु जी" बिरजू उठे और कहा,
"गुरु जी, गुड की भेलियां एक बाबा ने भी डलवाईं थे वहाँ" बिरजू ने कहा,
"हाँ, बाबा ने सही किया था" मैंने कहा,
अब हम वहाँ से निकले शहर की तरफ!

----------


## baba

बाज़ार गए, शहर में, सभी सामग्रियां ले लीं, अब वापिस हुए, एक तो गाडी बूढी एम्बेसडर थी, लचक-पाचक के चलती थी, रास्ते में कई जगह रुकी भी, लेकिन पहुँच ही गए हम गाँव! सामान उतारा गया! पांच भेलियां, पांच बकरे के सर और अन्य मांस अदि आदि खरीद के ले आये थे हम आज मैंने महाक्रिया करनी थी वहाँ! चिता नहीं थी तो चिताभस्म-वेदी भूमि में गाड़नी थी!
संध्या समय दूध पिया थोडा बहुत खाया भी और फिर मैंने एक एक सामान की तिायारी की, बकरे के सरों को ऊपर नाक की तरफ से भेदा, चौड़ा किया ताकि भेजा निकल जाए आराम से, ये आवश्यक था!
अब रात हुई, हम आ पहुंचे खेत, कोठरी में सामान रखा और साथ में लाये हुए कुछ खाने के सामान को बाहर निकाला, और अब होना था आरम्भ मदिरापान! मैंने और शर्मा जी ने मदिरापान आरम्भ किया, बिरजू ने बाद में करना था, केवल के आने पर, हमने एक बोतल ख़तम कर दी, मैंने ताम, एवंग, अभय, ऑंधिया, क़ाहूक, नेत्राम आदि मंत्र जागृत कर लिए, अब मैं तैयार था!
अब मैं उनको वहाँ बिठा चल पड़ा सामान लेकर अपना! टॉर्च ले ली थी, सो रौशनी के सहारे मैं पहुँच गया था वहाँ पर, एक स्थान देखा, सब सही था! मैंने भस्म-वेदिका बीच में गाड़ी! मंत्र से भूमि और वेदी शुद्धन किया, और अपना आसन बिछा कर वहीँ बैठ गया, तांत्रिक पञ्च-महाभोग से अलख उठायी! अलख नमन किया, गुरु नमन और फिर अघोर-पुरुष नमन किया! त्रिशूल दायें गाड़ा और चिमटा खड़खड़ा दिया! चहुंदिश कीलन किया! समस्त दिक्पालों का धन्यवाद किया! आकाश को नमन किया और फिर भूमि को नमन किया! अब भस्म-लेप किया और क्रिया आरम्भ की!

----------


## baba

मैंने पीली सरसों फेंकी वहाँ! प्रत्यक्ष-शूल भिड़ा दिया!
भन्न!
गड्ढा खुला और उसमे से बाबा सोनिला सपेर प्रकट हुआ!
अत्यंत क्रोध में!
कमर तक ही प्रकट हुआ!
"तू फिर चला आया?" उसने कहा,
"हाँ" मैंने भी कहा,
"मरने आया है?" उसने कहा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"जा लौट जा, तेरे अभी दिन शेष हैं" वो बोला,
"डर गए हो बाबा?" मैंने उपहास किया!
उसने ठहाका लगया! ठहाका था या यम का अट्ठहास! रूह तक काँप कर पनाह ढूंढने लगे अन्यत्र!
"जा! छोड़ दिया तुझे! जा!" उसने हंसके कहा,
"चला जाऊँगा बाबा, परन्तु कुछ प्रश्न है, उनका उत्तर दे दीजिये" मैंने कहा,
वो चुप हुआ!
थोड़ी देर!
"पूछ?" उसने आखिर हाँ कही ऐसा कह कर!
"वो सर्प, नाग-कन्या कौन है?" मैंने पूछा,
"उर्रुन्गी" उसने कहा,
"उर्रुन्गी!" मैंने ऐसा नाम ना पहले कभी सुना ना किसी को ये शब्द कहते सुना! आज तक, बस इसी घटना में ही!
"वो यहाँ क्यों है?" मैंने पूछा,
"दास है मेरी" उसने कहा,
क्या??
क्या कहा बाबा ने? दास?
"दास?" मैंने हैरत से पूछा,
"हाँ" उसने घमंड से कहा,
"क्यों?" मैंने पूछा,
वो चुप!
"बताइये बाबा?" मैंने कहा,
"ये दुमुक्ष की प्रेयसी है" उन्होंने कहा,
"दुमुक्ष? ये कौन है?" मैंने पूछा,
कुछ ऐसे ही खड़ा रहा वो!
फिर अपनी कमर में बंधा एक झोला उतारा! उसको हिलाया, झोले में हरकत हुई! कोई जीव था उसमे!
"ये! ये है दुमुक्ष! हा! हा! हा! हा!" उसने अब दम्भ से किया,
मैं तो जैसे कटे पेड़ सा गिरा!
क्यों?
दुमुक्ष, एक नाग-पुरुष कैसे क़ैद हुआ?
किसने किया?
किसलिए?

----------


## baba

"किसने क़ैद किया इनको बाबा?" मैंने जानते हुए भी पूछा,
"मैंने!" उसने गाल ठोकते हुए कहा,
"क्यों?" मैंने पूछा,
"नाग-सिद्धि" उसने कहा,
नाग-सिद्धि!!
महा-सिद्धि!
कामेश्वरी यक्षणी स्वयं सिद्ध!
बहुत ऊंची उड़ान!
साक्षात महा-औघड़ को नियंत्रित करने की सिद्धि!
ये क्या किया आपने बाबा!
"आपको नहीं मिली नाग-सिद्धि?" मैंने पूछा,
"ले कर रहूँगा! इनसे लेकर रहूँगा" वे बोले,
"तो आपने इनको क़ैद किया ताकि कामेश्वरी यक्षिणी इनको बचाये और आप बदल में नाग-सिद्धि प्राप्त हो!" मैंने कहा,
उसके होश उड़े!
"कौन है तू?" मुझे पूछा गया,
मैंने अपना परिचय दे दिया!
"हूँ! समझ गया!" वो बोला,
"आप इनको क्यों नहीं मुक्त कर देते?" मैंने पूछा,
"कदापि नहीं" वो बोला,
"देह तो रही नहीं आपकी, फिर?" मैंने कहा,
उसने अटटहास किया जैसे किसी बालक ने अटपटा सा प्रश्न किया हो!
"वो मैं जब चाहे ले सकता हूँ, रूढ़ता को प्राप्त किया है मैंने बालक!" वो बोला,
रूढ़ता को प्राप्त किया! ओह! महान! महान तांत्रिक! काश मुझे इनका शिष्यत्व प्राप्त हो!

----------


## baba

"बाबा! आपके पास क्या नहीं है, आप इनको मुक्त कीजिये और स्वयं भी मुक्त होइए अथवा परिचक्र में सम्मिलित हो जाइये!" मैंने सुझाया,
"मुंह बंद रख अपना, मैंने प्राण लगाए हैं दांव पे!" वे गुस्से से बोले,
"बाबा! मुक्त कर दो इनको, मैं हाथ जोड़ता हौं आपका दास बन जाऊँगा हमेशा के लिए" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं! जब तक कामेश्वरी नहीं आएगी ये सन्तापग्रस्त ही रहेंगे! चाहे युग बीत जाएँ!" अडिग होकर कहा उन्होंने!
"ये अन्याय है" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं" वो चिल्लाया,
"है" मैंने भी गरज कर कहा,
"चला जा यहाँ से!" अब गुस्से से बोले,
"और न जाऊं तो?" मैंने कहा,
"टुकड़े कर दूंगा तेरे!" गुस्से से बोला!
"बाबा तुम अडिग तो मैं भी अडिग! लगा दी मैंने भी प्राण की बाजी!" मैंने कहा,
"अरे बालक! हा! हा! हा! हा!" अट्ठहास!
"छोड़ दो बाबा!" मैंने हाथ जोड़कर कहा,
"जा! तुझे छोड़ दिया! बाबा ने छोड़ दिया!" वो बोला,
"मुझे नहीं बाबा! इनको छोड़ दो!" मैंने कहा,
"असम्भव" वो बोला,
"ये सम्भव है" मैंने कहा,
"कैसे?" पूछा बाबा ने! 
"मैं छीन लूँगा इनको आपसे!" मैंने कह दिया!
"तेरी इतनी हिम्मत?" आगबबूला होकर उन्होंने कहा और दुमुक्ष को फिर से बाँध लिया!

----------


## baba

अब बाबा ने सर्प-दंड उठाया और किसी का आह्वान किया!
और तभी!
तभी!
धामड़ी प्रकट हो गयी!
ये अत्यंत शक्तिशाली डाकिनी है! मानव का यकृत खा जाती है! अब मैं भी तैयार हुआ, अपने त्रिशूल को उखाड़ा और भद्रलोचिनी-शक्ति का जाप कर डाला, त्रिशूल में जैसे विद्युतीय आवेश दौड़ गया!
जैसे ही डाकिनी क्रंदन कर मेरे समक्ष आयी मैंने त्रिशूल से वार किया! झन्न! झन्न से लोप हुई वो त्रिशूल को छूकर!
बाबा क्रोधित!
"आशीर्वाद दें बाबा!" मैंने व्यंग्य बाण छोड़ा!
बाबा ने एकटक मुझे देखा!
और मैंने बाबा को!

----------


## baba

"तू बच गया! बच गया! अब जा यहाँ से" बाबा ने चिल्ला के कहा,
"मैं नहीं जाने वाला कहीं बाबा" मैंने भी कह दिया,
"हठ अच्छा नहीं" वो बोला,
"आप भी तो हठी हो?" मैंने कहा,
"मेरी क्षमता जानता नहीं तू?" वो बोला,
"जानता हूँ, तभी तो आपने इनको क़ैद कर लिया?" मैंने कहा,
"जिव्हा काट दूंगा तेरी!" वो चिल्लाया!
अब बाबा ने सर्प-दंड नीचे भूमि पर मारा! मैं थोडा सा डगमगाया! और फिर एक मंत्र पढ़ते हुए मेरी ओर सर्प-दंड कर दिया, जैसे ही उन्होंने वो मेरी तरफ किया मैंने अपने स्थान से पीछे फिक गया! भूमि ने जकड़ लिया मुझको! अंदर खींचे मुझे! कमाल था, मैंने फ़ौरन जंभाल-मंत्र का जाप किया और मैं छूट गया!
हा! हा! हा! हा! हा!
बाबा का अट्ठहास!
मैं फिर से आसान पर बैठ गया! 
"बच गया?" बाबा ने उपहास उड़ाया मेरा!
"हाँ!" मैंने भी दबंगता से उत्तर दिया!
"कब तक?" उसने पूछा,
"जब तक जीवित हूँ!" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं! जब तक मैं चाहूं! हा! हा! हा!" फिर से अट्ठहास किया बाबा ने!
"बाबा! मैं प्रार्थना करता हूँ, इनको मुक्त कर दीजिये" मैंने शान्ति से कहा,
"कभी नहीं" बाबा गर्राया!
"ठीक है बाबा!" मैंने कहा,
और अब मैंने गुड़ की भेलियां सामने रखीं! और उन भेलियों पर बकरों का भेजा सजाया!
बाबा लोप!
मैंने फिर से प्रत्य्क्ष-शूल भिड़ाया!
बाबा फिर हाज़िर!

----------


## baba

"चला जा यहाँ से, चला जा!" बाबा ने कहा,
मैं चुप रहा!
एक भेजा उठाया मैंने!
उस पर मंत्र पढ़ा!
और भक्क से पूरा अपने मुंह में भर लिया!
और मंत्र पढ़ते हुए मैंने निगल लिया!
दुहित्रात-मंत्र जागृत हो गया!
मेरी रीढ़ की हड्डी दहक उठी!
अब!
मैं, मैं ना रहा!
मैं एक अत्यंत क्रोधित औघड़ में परिवर्तित हो गया!
आवाज़ भारी हो गयी!
अब कोई विनय-अनुनय नहीं!
सीधी टक्कर!
बाबा का अट्ठहास बंद!
वो हवा में उठ गया! और मैं खड़ा हो गया!
उसने मंत्रोच्चार किया!
और वहाँ,
वहाँ एक नाग-कन्या उत्पन्न हुई, और पल में ही महा-पिशाचिनी के रूप में परिवर्तित हो गयी! मैंने त्रिशूल को चाटा और सामने से आती हुई नाग-कन्या के उदर में घुसेड़ दिया! एक नाद करते हुए!
तत्क्षण एक सर्प मूर्छित हो नीचे गिरा!
अब मैं हंसा!
अट्ठहास लगाया!

----------


## baba

"सोनिला, जो कहा मान ले!" मैंने कहा,
वो हंसा!
और फिर और ऊंचा हुआ!
उसने फिर से मंत्र पढ़ा और द्रुतिका नामक वृषभ-वाहिनी प्रकट हुई! चली मुझे टुकड़े करने! मैंने त्रिशूल को सम्मुख किया और उससे टकरा दिया!
टकराते ही वो बाबा को पार करते ही लोप हो गयी!
बौखला गया बाबा!
"असहायों पर क्रूरता की है आज तक! सच्चा औघड़ नहीं टकराया तुझे! इन निरीह नाग-वंशियों को सताया तूने! तुझे दंड मिलेगा!" मैंने कहा,
कुछ नहीं बोला बाबा!
कुछ पल!
शान्ति के!
और फिर अट्ठहास!
चहुंदिश अट्ठहास!

----------


## baba

सोनिला का अट्ठहास बड़ा ही कड़क था! कोई और होता तो इस पचड़े में न पड़ता और भाग खड़ा होता अब तक! सोनिला जहां नाग-विद्या में अत्यंत माहिर था वहीँ एक प्रबल तांत्रिक भी था! स्पष्ट था, वो कामेश्वरी से कुछ सिद्धियाँ प्राप्त करना चाहता था जो उसको जीते जी प्राप्त न हुईं, अब प्रेतात्मा रूप में ऐसा करना चाहता था, सिद्धियाँ प्राप्त कर, रूढ़ता के आसान पर विराजमान हो कर न केवल शक्तिमान अपितु दैविक रूप भी प्राप्त करना चाहता था!
"अरे बालक, अब तक मैंने खेल खिलाया तुझे!" सोनिला गरजा!
अब तक मैंने गुड़ की एक भेली मंत्र पढ़ते हुए, वहीँ गाड़ दी थी!
"सोनिला! इनको मुक्त कर दे!" मैंने कहा,
"कभी नहीं" उनसे दांत भींच कर कहा,
वो ऐसे नहीं बाज आने वाला था! अतः अब मैंने खेल गम्भीरता से खेलना आरम्भ किया, मुझे एक नाग-कन्या क्रिताक्षिका का आशीर्वाद प्राप्त था, उसने मुझे रक्ताभ्रक भी प्रदान किया था और कभी भी मदद का वचन भी दिया था! मैंने क्रिताक्षिका का आह्वान किया, वो स्थान रौशन हुआ लाल प्रकाश से! और वहाँ सजी-धजी क्रिताक्षिका प्रकट हो गयी! ये देख बाबा जैसे गिरते गिरते बचा!
मैंने क्रिताक्षिका को नमन किया और मौन रूप से मैंने अपना उद्देश्य सम्प्रेषित किया! क्रिताक्षिका मुस्कुराई और मुझे एक माला देते हुए लोप हुई! मैंने वो माला धारण कर ली!
बाबा अब गहन मंत्रोच्चार में डूब गया! 
और इधर मैं भी!
बाबा ने कर्णिका नाम की एक शक्तिशाली गणिका प्रकट की, मेरे पास गणिका की शक्ति काटने के लिए उस समय न तो चिता थी और न ही कोई घाड़! अत्यंत चतुर बाबा ने युक्ति से काम ले लिया था! मैंने फिर भी रक्षण हेतु वज्रघन्टा-गणिका का एक मंत्र पढ़ स्वयं को सुपोषित कर लिया! शरीर में आवेश सा दौड़ गया!
वहाँ गणिका मेरे समक्ष रौद्र रूप में प्रकट हुई! परन्तु क्रिताक्षिका की दिव्य-माला की दमक के समक्ष ठहर नहीं सकी और लोप हो गयी!
ये देख बाबा अब चौरासी खाने चित!
उसकी चौपड़ बिखर सी गयी!

----------


## baba

"सुन ओ बालक!" उसने अब शान्ति से कहा,
बात समझौते की तरफ बढ़ने लगी थी, शायद!
"कहो बाबा?" मैंने कहा,
"तुझे क्या मिलेगा?" उसने अब तर्क से पूछा,
"संतोष" मैंने कहा,
"मैंने अपना जीवन लगा दिया, इसी को उद्देश्य बनाया है, क्या किसी का उद्देश्य इस प्रकार चोटिल किया जाता है?" उसने पूछा,
"जीवन लगाया, माना, आप सिद्धता को प्राप्त हुए, परन्तु आपका उद्देश्य हितकारी नहीं था और न आज है" मैंने भी कह दिया,
"मैंने सिद्धता को प्राप्त किया, असंख्य बलि-कर्म किये, मैं ये अंतिम दो बलियाँ देना चाहता हूँ, मुझे मेरे मार्ग से न रोक" उसने कहा, हालांकि आराम से!
ये बात मैं आरम्भ से जानता था! कि वो इस नाग-युगल की बलि का इच्छुक रहा होगा, तभी तो कामेश्वरी आती वहाँ और बाबा को बदले में सिद्धियाँ प्रदान करती!
"ये सम्भव नहीं, कम से कम मेरे रहते!" मैंने कहा,
मैंने इतना कहा और बाबा लोप!
कुछ प्रपंच लड़ने वाला था वहाँ, मैं तत्पर था!
तभी मेरे ईद-गिर्द कुछ कन्याएं मुझे खड़ी दिखायीं दीं, ये नाग-कन्याएं ही थीं, वे सभी नाग-कन्याएं जिनको बाबा सोनिला ने क़ैद किया हुआ था!
सभी भयभीत!
निर्बल और निस्तेज!
मुझे दया आयी!

----------


## baba

मैंने गिना, ये कुल चौबीस थीं, लेकिन कोई भी नाग-पुरुष नहीं था, सच में बहुत क्रूरता ढाई थी बाबा सोनिला ने उन पर! अपने तंत्र-मंत्र का अनुचित और अन्यायिक उपयोग किया था बाबा ने!
मित्रगण, वैसे तो नाग-कन्या अथवा नाग-पुरुष मानव के पास आने से कतराते हैं, लेकिन यदि निकटता हो जाए तो सदैव वफादार रहते हैं, शीघ्र ही विश्वास करने लगते हैं, मनुष्य ही अकेली ऐसी योनि है जो मिथ्याभाषी है, द्विअर्थी है, इसके क्रिया-कलाप सबसे पृथक हैं, कोई विरला ही साध पाता है शक्तियों को, ऐसे सम्बन्धों को! इसी निकटता का अनुचित लाभ उठाया था बाबा सोनिला ने!
मध्य भारत, पूर्वी भारत, म्यांमार देश, श्री लंका, दक्षिण भारत आदि में ऐसे कई स्थान हैं जहां कभी कभार सामना हो जाता है मनुष्य का इन नाग-कन्यायों अथवा नाग-पुरुषों का!
खैर,
बाबा लोप हो गया था! मैंने प्रत्यक्ष-शूल भिड़ाया!
बाबा झम्म से हाज़िर हुआ!
"अब जा यहाँ से, मेरा पूजन समय हो चुका है" वो बोला,
"इस वर्ष पैंसठिया है इन नाग-वंशियों का बाबा! दया करो" मैंने कहा,
"बस! एक पैंसठिया और! और उसके बाद मेरी अभिलाषा पूर्ण!" उसने छाती ठोंक कर कहा!
"अगला पैंसठिया नहीं आएगा बाबा!" मैंने कहा,
"क्यों? तू अपने आपको इतना शक्तिशाली समझता है? खड़े खड़े दाह कर दूंगा तुझे!" वो अर्रा के पड़ा!
"ये भी करके देख लो बाबा!" मैंने कहा,
बाबा क्रोधित!
अत्यंत क्रोधित!
बस चले तो चाकी के दो पाटों के बीच का सा पीस के रख दे मुझे!
उसने ऐसा ही करने की सोची!

----------


## baba

तामशूल-मंत्र का संधान कर मुझे खड़े खड़े फूंकने के लिए सर्प-दंड अभिमंत्रित किया, और मुझ पर फेंक मारा!
चिंगारियां फूटी मेरे शरीर से टकरायीं! मुझे कोई फ़र्क़ नहीं पड़ा! ऐवांग-मंत्र ने मेरी रक्षा की थी!
ये देख बाबा ने पाँव पटके!
मुंह से अपशब्द निकाले!
ठेठ तांत्रिक भाषा में!
"और जतन कर लो बाबा! आज खेल ख़तम तुम्हारा!" मैंने हँसते हुए कहा,
बाबा को जैसे काठ मारा मेरा व्यंग्य बाण लगकर!
"तेरी इतनी हिम्मत?" वो बिफरा अब!
"वो तो आप देख ही चुके हो!" मैंने फिर से व्यंग्य बाण प्रहार किया!
अब तो बाबा ने आकाश-पाताल एक कर दिया!
सर्प-दंड उठाया और मुझे पर प्रहार! एक! दो! तीन! चार! मेरा प्रतिवार! लगातार!
"दुमुक्ष?" मैंने आवाज़ लगायी!
"दुमुक्ष! स्वतंत्र होने के लिए तत्पर हो जाओ!" मैंने कहा,
बाबा के होश उड़े अब!
अब मैं आसान पर बैठा! एक महागण की तेइसवीं गणिका का आह्वान किया! इसका नाम है वपुधारिणी! जैसा नाम वैसा काम! ये पञ्च-तत्वधारी के लिए कार्य करती है! अभीष्ट फल प्रदान करती है!
अब पहली बार!
पहली बार बाबा को भय सताया!
दुमुक्ष वाला झोला पेट से खोलकर गले में धारण कर लिया!
और मैंने अब आरम्भ किया आह्वान!

----------


## baba

"थम जा!" वो चिल्लाया,
मैं नहीं रुका!
आह्वान ज़ारी रखा!
"रुक जा! मैं कहता हूँ रुक जा!" वो बोला,
आवाज़ में लरज़ थी उसकी, एक अनुनय, मैं रुक गया!
"बोलो बाबा?" मैंने कहा,
"बदल कर ले" उसने कहा,
समझौता!
अदला-बदली कर समझौता!
"कैसी बदल बाबा?" मैंने पूछा,
"चार मन सोना है मेरे पास, सब ले जा!" वो मुस्कुरा के बोला,
हूँ! क्या बदल थी! सोना किस काम का!
"नहीं बाबा! सोनवा अपने पास ही रखो" मैंने कहा,
'कैसा मानुष है रे तू?" उसने पूछा,
"आपने देख तो लिया?'' मैंने कहा,
"और क्या चाहिए तुझे?" उसने कहा,
"इनको स्वतंत्र कर दो!" मैंने कहा,
"असम्भव!" वो चिल्लाया,
"तब मैं विवश हूँ बाबा" मैंने कहा और मुंह फेर लिया!
अब बाबा बेचैन जैसे चाल तोड़ती फिरकी!
मैंने फिर से अस्थियां उठायीं!
"अच्छा! रुक जा!" उसने कहा,
"रुक गया" मैंने कहा,
"सुन! बालक! मैंने अपना जीवन लगा दिया! तू मेरी सिद्धियाँ ले ले! मैं सिद्ध-भाण्ड तुझे दे देता हूँ"
क्या लालच है!
हर लगे न फिटकरी, रंग भी चोखा आये!
मैंने सोचने का नाटक किया!

----------


## baba

"नहीं बाबा!" मैंने कहा,
अब बाबा की साँसें ऊपर की ऊपर और नीचे की नीचे!
"और क्या चाहिए तुझे?" उसने पूछा,,
"कुछ नहीं, इनकी मुक्ति!" मैंने कहा,
मैं भी जान को आ गया था बाबा की!
बाबा ने जैसे अब अपने घुटने टेके!
उसने अपना झोला कंधे से निकाला और उसका मुंह खोल दिया, खोलते ही एक बड़ा सा भुजंग फन फैलाये आ गया बाहर!
ज़बरदस्त सांप!
लम्बा!
क्या फन उसका!
सुनहरा और चमकदार! अलख की रौशनी में स्वर्णहार सा प्रतीत हो!
"दुमुक्ष?" मैंने कहा,
उसने मेरी ओर फन किया!
फिर बाबा को देखा!
"आओ दुमुक्ष" मैंने कहा,
और!
दुमुक्ष भाग छूटा जैसे क़ैद से!
मेरा दिल धक् कर बैठा!
मेरे समक्ष आया और एक ज़बरदस्त फुफकार!
वो फुफकारा और वहाँ अन्य सर्प भी प्रकट हुए!
उसने फिर से फुफकार मारी! और अपने बाएं चल पड़ा, जहां वो पत्थर थे!
मैं समझ गया!
समझ गया!
प्रेयसी!
प्रेयसी प्रेम!
उर्रुन्गी!!

----------


## baba

दुमुक्ष ने फुफकार मारी, सारे पत्थर हटने लगे! मैं और सोनिला बाबा देखते रहे वो दृश्य! उर्रुन्गी भूमि से बाहर निकली! नागिन रूप में! उसने दुमुक्ष को देखा! दुमुक्ष ने उसको देखा! और फिर मिलन! कितना विस्मयकारी मिलन था! कितना सुकून मुझे! मैं तो धन्य हो गया! वे फन से फन लड़ाते भूमि में चले गए! रेह गए अब हम दोनों! बाबा सोनिला और मैं!
अब मैं दौड़ा वहाँ से! सीधा बाबा सोनिला के क़दमों में जा गिरा! बाबा ने मुक्त किया था उनको, ये बाबा की महानता थी! एक प्रबल तांत्रिक की दया थी जिसके आगे मैं उसके क़दमों पर गिरा था! मेरी आँखों से आंसू झर झर बह निकले!
तभी मेरे सर पर हाथ रखा बाबा ने!
"उठो" वे बोले,
मैं हतप्रभ सा उठ गया!
"तुमने वही किया जो एक सच्चा साधक करता है!" वे बोले,
मैंने आंसू पोंछे अपने!
"मैं दम्भ में भर चला था, कृत्य-दुष्कृत्य में भेद नहीं कर सका" वे बोले,
"आपका धन्यवाद उनको मुक्त करने के लिए!" मैंने बस यही कहा,
"अब मेरे लौट जाने का समय है, मैं अब जहां से चला था वहीँ जा रहा हूँ" वे बोले,
बड़ी गहरी बात कही थी उन्होंने, वो काल के इस खंड को भूल जाना चाहते थे! एक दुःस्वप्न की तरह!
"और तुम! तुम डटे रहना! बहुत आयेंगे ऐसे, मुझसे बाबा! अपना प्रायश्चित करने, जो मेरी तरह पैंसठिया में बंधे हैं, बिना भविष्य जाने!" वे बोले,
फिर उन्होंने अपनी कुछ वस्तुएं मुझे सौंप दीं, वो मेरे पास आज भी हैं!
"मैं चलूँगा, मेरी यात्रा समाप्त हुई आज" वे बोले,
"बाबा ठहरिये, यहाँ वास कीजिये" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं! अब नहीं, अब थक चुका हूँ मैं, मुझे अपने गुरु के क़र्ज़ से मुक्त होना है" वे बोले,
"बाबा यहाँ एक मंदिर बनेगा! आपके लिए!" मैंने कहा,
"मेरे लिए नहीं, उनके लिए, जिनसे ये सारी कहानी आरम्भ हुई थी! मेरा आशीर्वाद उन्हें, वे अपने लोक लौट जायेंगे सकुशल!" वे बोले,
और मेरे देखते ही देखते धुंए के सामान गायब होते चले गए बाबा!
बस नाम रह गया!
बाबा सोनिला सपेरा!
नमस्कार उन्हें!
वे लोप हुए तो नाग-पुरुष दुमुक्ष और उर्रुन्गी मेरे समक्ष प्रकट हुए! उनकी प्रसन्नता से बड़ा कोई खजाना नहीं लगा मुझे! धनपति कुबेर का खजाना भी फीका ही लगा!
"आपके ऋणी रहेंगे हम सर्वदा!" दुमुक्ष ने कहा!
मैं शांत रहा!
उर्रुन्गी ने नमस्कार के मुद्रा में हाथ जोड़े!
"विलम्ब न कीजिये, अपने लोक को वापिस हो जाइये इसी क्षण!" मैंने मुस्कुरा के कहा,
"हम प्रत्येक नाग-पंचमी पर भ्रमणशील रहते हैं कई साधकों के पास! हम आपके पास भी आयेंगे!" वे दोनों बोले,
"मेरे पास नहीं हे दुमुक्ष! यहाँ एक नाग-मंदिर बनेगा, आप उस पर आशीष रखें!" मैंने कहा,
"अवश्य!" वे बोले
तदोपरांत मैंने नाग-पद्धति द्वारा उनका मार्ग प्रशस्त किया और वो युगल और अन्य मुक्त नाग-कन्याएं प्रस्थान करते चले गए, एक एक करके!
मुझे तो जैसे खजाना मिल गया था!
शेष मैं लिख नहीं सकता!
वे भावनाएं मेरे ह्रदय में ही क़ैद हैं!
मित्रगण!
भविष्य में वहाँ एक मंदिर बना दिया गया, मैंने ही मार्गदर्शन किया! आज वहाँ एक पुजारी भी हैं, मंदिर में श्रध्दालु आते रहते हैं! मंदिर ख्याति को प्राप्त होने लगा है! ये सब उसी नाग-युगल के आशीष के कारण है!
अब बात रेख की!
रेख मायने दायरा! सीमांकन करना, जहां तक आपका बस चलता है, जहां तक आप आप हैं किसी और के नियंत्रण में नहीं, वही रेख होती है! यही है देख-रेख!
साधुवाद!

||||||||||||||| समाप्त  |||||||||||||||||||||

----------


## baba

मई २०१२ का समय था, मेरे पास एक सज्जन आये थे, नाम था अशोक, आये थे जिला रोहतक से, सरकारी मुलाज़िम थे, सीधे सादे और स्पष्ट व्यक्तित्व उनका! साथ में उनकी पत्नी श्रीमती ममता भी थीं, वे भी सरल स्वभाव की महिला थीं, उन्होंने जो समस्या बताई थी उस से मुझे भी झटका लगा था, डॉक्टर्स, अस्पताल सभी चल रहे थे, कई कई परीक्षण भी हुए लेकिन नतीजा सबका वही सिफर का सिफर!
समस्या उनकी बड़ी बेटी नेहा में थी, उसको एक आँख से दीखना बंद हो गया था, एक हाथ ने काम करना बंद कर दिया था, बोला जाता नहीं था और खड़े होते ही पाँव सुन्न हो जाता था उसका, डॉक्टर्स की पकड़ में बात या मसला या मर्ज़ हाथ नहीं आ रहा था, पहले पहल तो मुझे भी ये चिकित्सीय समस्या लगी थी, तब मैंने उसका फ़ोटो मंगवाया था, आज ये फ़ोटो लेकर आये थे, जब मैंने फ़ोटो देखा और देख दौड़ाई तो समस्या उसी में अर्थात नेहा में ही लगी! अब समस्या क्या थी, ये वहीँ जाकर पता चल सकता था, अतः नेहा को देखने के लिए मैंने आगामी शनिवार जो कि दो दिन बाद था, का समय दे दिया, मैं रोहतक पहुंचूंगा करीब दिन में ग्यारह बजे शर्मा जी के साथ, इसके बाद वे दंपत्ति चले गए थे!

----------


## baba

अब शर्मा जी ने पूछा!
"ऐसा क्या हो सकता है?"
"हो तो बहुत कुछ सकता है" मैंने कहा,
"मसलन?" उन्होंने जिज्ञासावश पूछा,
"कोई लपेट, कोई आसक्ति या कोई प्रयोग" मैंने बताया,
"अच्छा!" वे बोले,
"अब रोहतक जाना है?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
शाम हुई!
महफ़िल सजी!
तभी अशोक जी का फ़ोन आया, शर्मा जी ने सुना, पता चला कि छोटी बेटी को भी ऐसे ही लक्षण दिखायी दे रहे हैं और डॉक्टर्स इसको कोई आनुवांशिक रोग केह रहे हैं, मुझे हैरत हुई!
उनको दिलासा दी और फ़ोन काट दिया!
हमने अब अपनी महफ़िल में चार चाँद लगाए मदिरा से!
खा-पी कर सो गए!
फिर आया इतवार!
हम निकल पड़े तभी करीब नौ बजे, मेरे जाने से पहले मुझे किसी के रोने की आवाज़ आयी, मैंने आसपास देखा कोई नहीं था, बड़ी अजीब सी बात थी!
खैर, हम चल पड़े!
ग्यारह बजे हम रोहतक पहुंचे, अशोक जी को खबर कर दी गयी थी, वे हमे घर में ही मिले, हम अब घर में गए! घर में मुर्दानगी छायी थीं, एक मनहूसियत!

----------


## baba

"नेहा कहाँ है?" मैंने पूछा,
"ऊपर के कमरे में है" वे बोले,
"मुझे दिखाइये?" मैंने कहा,
"चलिए" वे बोले,
हम चले,
मैं अंदर घुसा तो बदबू का भड़ाका आया! मुर्दे की सड़ांध की बदबू! असहनीय बदबू! मैंने रुमाल से नाक भींच ली,
सो रही थी नेहा, एक दरम्याने कद के लड़की!
"नेहा?" उसके पिता जी ने आवाज़ दी,
वो नहीं उठी!
और तभी मैंने एक बात पर गौर किया!
एक दीवार पर करीब छह छिपकलियां इकट्ठी हो गयीं थीं, सर उठाये सभी मुझे ही घूर रही थीं!
मैं एक कुर्सी पर बैठ गया!
कई आवाज़ें दीं तो उठी नेहा!
और...

----------


## baba

आँखें मींडते हुए उठ गयी नेहा, उसने हमे देख नमस्कार की और एक अनजान सी निगाह से हमको देखा, उम्र रही होगी करीब इक्कीस या बाइस बरस, उस से अधिक नहीं, मैंने उसको पूरा देखा, ऊपर से नीचे तक, कोई निशान या कोई लपेट नहीं थी उसमे, ये चौंकाने वाली बात थी!
"अशोक जी, एक गिलास पानी लाइए" मैंने कहा,
वो पानी लेने गए,
"क्या नाम है तुम्हारा?" मैंने नेहा से पूछा,
जानबूझकर!
"ने...ने...नेहा" उसने उबासी लेते हुए बताया,
"क्या समस्या है तुम्हारे साथ?" मैंने पूछा,
"कुछ भी नहीं? क्यों?" उसने मुझसे ही प्रश्न कर दिया,
अब तक पानी आ गया था, बात आधी ही रह गयी,
मैंने पानी को अभिमंत्रित किया और नेहा से कहा, "ये पानी पियो"
"उसने पानी का गिलास लिया!
उसको देखा,
सूंघा!
और नीचे बिखेर दिया!
बड़ी अजीब सी बात थी!
"नेहा?" चिल्लाये अशोक!
"ये क्या तंतर-मंतर है?" उसने पिता पर ध्यान नहीं दिया और मुझसे ही पूछा,
"किसने कहा ये तंतर-मंतर है?" मैंने उस से पूछा,
उसने मुंह फेर लिया!
"पापा, इनसे कहो ये जाएँ यहाँ से इसी वक़्त" उसने धमका के कहा!

----------


## baba

अब मैं कुछ समझा!
"नेहा?" मैंने कहा,
"क्या है?" उसने झुंझला के पूछा,
"क्या नाम बताया तुमने अपना?" मैंने पूछा,
"क्यों? सुना नहीं?" उसने आँखें निकाल कर कहा!
"नहीं, भूल गया!" मैंने तपाक से उत्तर दिया!
"नेहा!" उसने कहा,
"नेहा तो इस लड़की का नाम है जिसकी देह है, तेरा नाम क्या है?" मैंने पूछा,
इस सवाल से अशोक जी को करंट सा लग गया! और नेहा संयत हो गयी!
"क्यों तुम्हे मैं कौन लगती हूँ?" उसने प्रश्न किया,
"मुझे तुम नेहा नहीं लगती" मैंने कहा,
"फिर?" उसने पूछा,
"ये तो तुम ही बताओ?" मैंने कहा,
अशोक जी घबराये!
मैंने उनको उनका हाथ पकड़ के नीचे बिठा लिया सोफे पर!

----------


## baba

"हाँ? बता?" मैंने पूछा,
"जा,जा अब जा यहाँ से" उसने बेढंग से कहा,
"और न जाऊं तो?" मैंने कहा,
"तेरे बसकी बात नहीं, सुना?" उसने कहा,
अब तय हो गया कि नेहा, नेहा नहीं!
"तू बताती है या बकवाऊं तुझसे?" मैंने खड़े होकर पूछा,
'अच्छा! हाथ तो लगा कर देख, उखाड़ के फेंक दूँगी!" उसने कहा,
इतना सुन्ना था और मैंने खींच के एक झापड़ रसीद कर दिया उसको, वो पीछे गिर पड़ी!
खूंखार कुत्ते के भंति मुझपर झपटी तो मैंने एक और हाथ दिया उसको! वो फिर से नीचे गिरी, वो फि उठी तो अबकी बार शर्मा जी और अशोक ने पकड़ लिया उसे! वो अशोक के गर्दन पर काटने के लिए मशक्क़त करने लगी!
मुझे समय मिला और मैंने हामिर-अमल पढ़ दिया! और उसके चेहरे पर पानी फेंक मारा! झटके खाकर वो ढीली होती चली गयी और उन दोनों की बाजुओं में झूल गयी!
"लिटा दो इसको" मैंने कहा,
उन्होंने लिटा दिया!
वो लेट गयी, आँखें बंद करके!
और मैं वहीँ सोफे पर बैठ गया!

----------


## baba

ये लपेट लगती थी, परन्तु ये पता लगाना था कि ये लपेट कहीं से लगी है या फिर किसी ने लगायी है, और नेहा हर हालत में ये कभी नहीं बताने वाली थी, इसीलिए मैंने अशोक जी से ही सवाल किये, "किसी से कोई पारिवारिक शत्रुता तो नहीं?"
"नहीं गुरु जी" वे बोले,
पहली शंका समाप्त!
"अच्छा, नेहा का किसी से कोई प्रेम-प्रसंग तो नहीं?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं गुरु जी" वे बोले,
दूसरी शंका भी समाप्त!
"आपने फ़ोन पर बताया था कि छोटी लड़की के ऊपर भी ऐसे ही असरात हैं, वो कहाँ है?" मैंने पूछा,
"अब वो ठीक है, आज अपनी बुआ के घर गयी है" वे बोले,
"अच्छा, एक बात और नेहा कहीं जल्दी में बाहर गयी थी?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं गुरु जी" वे बोले,
तीसरी शंका ने भी दम तोड़ा!
अब तक नेहा की माता जी भी आ चुकी थीं वहाँ, वो दरअसल चाय के लिए आयी थीं, बताने, नेहा को सोते देखा तो घबरा गयीं, शर्मा जी ने समझा बुझा दिया, फिर भी वे वहीँ बैठ गयीं,
अब मैंने ममता जी से प्रश्न किया, "क्या कोई ऐसी बात तो नेहा ने आपको बताई हो?"
"नहीं जी" उन्होंने उत्तर दिया,
अर्थात मेरे लिए और मुश्किलें बढ़ीं!
"आपकी छोटी बेटी का क्या नाम है?'' मैंने पूछा,
"सोनिया" वे बोलीं,
"क्या उसने कुछ बताया हो?'' मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं जी" वे बोलीं,
यहाँ भी रास्ता बंद!

----------


## baba

तभी नेहा के बदन में झटके से लगे! वो झूलती हुई सी खड़ी हो गयी, बैठ गयी, डरावने तरीके में, गर्दन नीचे किये हुए और दोनों हाथ आगे करके!
ये निश्चित रूप से भयानक लपेट थी!
उसको ऐसा करते देख अशोक और ममता जी चिल्लाने लगे, हाल ऐसा कि जैसे बकरे को कसाई का चापड़ दिखायी दे जाए! बड़ी मुश्किल से उनको शांत किया, रोते-चिल्लाते ममता जी कमरे से बाहर भाग गयीं!
अब मैं खड़ा हुआ!
उसके पास तक गया, वो उसी रूप में गर्दन नीचे किये मेरी तरफ घूम गयी!
"कौन है तू?" मैंने पूछा,
कोई जवाब नहीं!
"बता? क्यों इस लड़की के पीछे पड़ी है?" मैंने पूछा,
पुनः कोई उत्तर नहीं!
अब मैंने एक मंत्र पढ़ा! इसको आमद-अमल कहा जाता है, मैंने मंत्र पढ़कर उसकी दिशा में फूंक मार दी, उसने मेरी तरफ झटके से गर्दन उठाई! उसकी काली पुतलियाँ गायब थीं, चढ़ा ली थीं उसने ऊपर! फिर हलके से मुस्कुराई!
"कौन है तू?" उसने मुझसे पूछा,
मैं कुछ नहीं बोला,
उसने फिर से गर्दन नीचे की,
मैंने फिर से मंत्र फूंका,
उसने फिर से गर्दन ऊपर उठायी, अबकी काली पुतलियाँ अपनी जगह थीं!
"कौन है तू?" उसने पूछा,
अब मैंने अपना परिचय दे दिया, देना पड़ा!
"क्या करने आया है?" उसने पूछा,
"कौन है तू ये बता?" मैंने कहा,
"क्या करेगा?" उसने नशे की सी हालत में पूछा,
"बकवास न कर, जल्दी बता?" मैंने कहा,
ना बोली वो कुछ भी!
फिर से झटके खाये और नीचे गिर गयी!
जो भी था या थी, अब नहीं था या थी, वो जा चुका था!
मैं फिर से अपनी जगह जा बैठा!

----------


## baba

"ये..क....क्या है गुरु जी?" कांपते से बोले अशोक जी,
"कोई लपेट है अशोक जी, वही पता कर रहा हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"ये ठीक तो हो जायेगी न?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ, हाँ क्यों नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"मेरी बच्ची को बचा लो गुरु जी, बड़ा एहसान होगा आपका!" उनकी रुलाई फूट पड़ी ये कहते ही,
मैंने चुप किया उनको,
"आप ज़रा बाहर जाएँ, मैं मालूम करता हूँ" मैंने कहा,
वे बाहर गए तो मैंने दरवाज़ा बंद कर दिया अंदर से,
"शर्मा जी, वो लौंग का जोड़ा निकालिये" मैंने कहा,
"उन्होंने एक पोटली से लौंग का जोड़ा निकल लिया और मुझे दे दिया,
मैंने उस जोड़े को एक मंत्र पढ़ते ही जला दिया,
वो जल पड़ा,
जलते ही खड़ी हो गयी वो!
गर्दन नीचे किये हुए,
"अब बता कौन है तू?" मैंने पूछा,
वो हंसने लगी!
हंसती रही!
और तेज!
और तेज!
मैंने एक लौंग मंत्र पढ़कर मारी उसको, लौंग लगते ही वो चिल्लाई और वहीँ बैठ गयी!
फिर हंसने लगी!
अब मुझे गुस्सा आया!

----------


## baba

"बताती है या बकवाऊं?" मैंने कहा,
"जो करना है कर ले" उसने धीरे से कहा,
"ठीक है, ऐसे नहीं मानेगी तू" मैंने कहा, और अब मैंने एक मंत्र पढ़ा, अपने एक महाप्रेत को बुलाने के लिए!
आश्चर्य वो हाज़िर नहीं हुआ!
मतलब ये ताक़त वैसी नहीं है जैसा मैंने अनुमान लगाया था!
उसने ताली मारी!
"नहीं आया!" वो बोली,
ताली मारी!
"नहीं आया! मेरा बच्चा नहीं आया!" वो बोली,
क्या?
बच्चा?
महाप्रेत बच्चा?
ये कौन है फिर?
"कौन है तू?" मैंने पूछा,
अब उसने एक अजीब सी भाषा बोली, बेहद अजीब, मुझे कुछ भी समझ नहीं आया, ख़ाकधूर!

----------


## baba

"क्या हुआ रे?" उसने हँसते हुए कहा,
इस से पहले मैं जवाब देता वो लपक के मेरी और आयी और मुझे मेरे गले से पकड़ लिया! मेरे गले पर उसके नाख़ून गढ़ गए, शर्मा जी ने छुड़ाने की कोशिश की तो उनको एक हाथ से धक्का देकर बिस्तर पर गिरा दिया! बड़ी भयानक स्थिति, वो गुस्सैल कुत्ते की तरह गुर्राए जा रही थी! संघर्ष ज़ारी रहा!
"बुला? किसको बुला रहा है, मैं भी देखूं?" उसने कहा,
अब मेरे पास कोई रास्ता नहीं था, मैंने तभी इबु का शाही रुक्का पढ़ा!
इबु! हाज़िर हुआ इबु! उसने आव देखा न ताव, नेहा को उठाया और सामने दीवार पर फेंक के मारा! मेरी गर्दन से रगड़ते नाखूनों ने खून निकाल दिया! इबु फिर बढ़ा और और उसको उठाया और फिर बिस्तर में मारा फेंक कर, दीवान का पाट टूटा और वो उसके अंदर!
इबु फिर भी नहीं रुका, उसको उसकी टांग से पकड़ा और फिर खींच कर बाहर निकला, तब तक उसके अंदर से वो बहार निकल चुकी थी या था, जो कुछ भी था!
गुस्से में फुफकारता हुआ खड़ा रह गया!
अब मैंने इबु को वहाँ से लोप किया,
तोड़-फोड़ और छीन-झप्पटा सुनकर सभी भागे वहाँ! दीवान टूटा था, वे घबराये, शर्म जी को मैंने देखा, उनका चेहरा छिल गया था, ऊँगली का नाख़ून फट गया था! और नेहा टूटे दीवान पर औंधे मुंह लेटी हुई थी!
"क्या हुआ गुरु जी?" अशोक ने कांपते कांपते पूछा,
"ये जो कोई भी है बहुत शक्तिशाली है" मैंने कहा,
"कौ...कौन है ये?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"अभी नहीं पता" मैंने कहा,
वे ठगे से रह गए!

----------


## baba

"शर्मा जी के साथ मैं बहार निकला, अशोक भी आ गए बाहर, मेरा खून और शर्मा जी का हाल देखकर वे अब घबरा गए!
अब मैंने वो कमरा और उसका प्रवेश-द्वार कीलित कर दिया!
"डॉक्टर पर चलिए" मैंने कहा,
"जी" अशोक जी ने कहा,
हम डॉक्टर पर गए, टिटनेस के इंजेक्शन लगवाए और शर्मा जी का नाख़ून काट कर पट्टी कर दी डॉक्टर ने!
वापिस घर आये!
नेहा कमरे में कुछ गाना सा गा रही थी!
उसने हमको देखा!
हंसी! ताली मारी!
"तू फिर आ गया?" उसने पूछा,
"हाँ! तू भाग गयी थी ना, इसलिए?" मैंने कहा,
"भागी कहाँ?" उसने पूछा,
"बकवास ना कर" मैंने कहा,
अब वो हंसी! जैसे मैंने मजाक किया हो!

----------


## baba

"मैं तो कहीं नहीं भागी?'' वो बोली,
"झूठ बोलती है?" मैंने कहा,
"मुझे किसका डर पड़ा जो भागूंगी?" उसने कहा,
अब मैं घूमा! घूमा इसलिए कि ये सच में ही नहीं भागी, भागा कोई और था, और ये कोई और थी, दो सवार थीं उस पर! अब मैंने जानने का प्रयास किया, ताकि कुछ हाथ लगे,
"कौन है तू?" मैंने पूछा,
"विमला" उसने कहा,
"कौन विमला?'' मैंने पूछा,
"बहादुरगढ़ वाली विमला, ये अशोक जानता है" वो बोली,
अब अशोक का रहा मुंह खुला!
ममता जैसे गिरने ही वाली थीं ज़मीन पर!
"कौन है ये विमला?" मैंने अशोक से पूछा,
"जी...जी..." शब्द न निकले मुंह से उनके,
"बताइये?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी...मेरी बहन, बड़ी बहन" वो बोले,
"हाँ! अब बोला कुत्ता!" नेहा ने हँसते हुए कहा,
कुत्ता?
एक बहन अपने भाई को कुत्ता क्यों बोल रही है?
"अशोक जी? इसने आपको कुत्ता क्यों कहा?" मैंने पूछा,
"इसकी बनती नहीं थी हमारे परिवार से" वे बोले,
"झूठ बोलता है कुत्ता!" नेहा ने कहा,
"झूठ कैसे?" मैंने पूछा,
"इसने पैसा नहीं दिया मेरा, मेरा घर गिरवी पड़ा था, आदमी मेरा था नहीं, इसको मालूम था, बीमार पड़ी मैं बहुत, मैं चल बसी, मेरा बेटा इसके पास आया इसने झूठ बोला कि कोई पैसा नहीं लिया, पूछो इस से?" वो गुस्से से बोली,
"क्या ये सच है?" मैंने पूछा अशोक से,
"हा..जी" वे बोले,
चेहरा फक्क!
हालत पस्त!
रंगे हाथ पकड़ा गया हो चोर जैसे!

----------


## baba

"कितना पैसा लिया था?" मैंने पूछा,
"पांच लाख" वे बोले,
"कब?" मैंने पूछा,
"दस साल हुए" वे बोले,
"हम्म, किया तो आपने बहुत ही गलत, और भुगत रही है बेचारी ये लड़की" मैंने कहा,
"विमला?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ?" उसने कहा,
"तेरे पैसे मिल जायेंगे तुझे मय ब्याज" मैंने कहा,
वो रो पड़ी!
रोते रोते जो समझ आया वो यही कि अब उसका लड़का भी ज़िंदा नहीं था, उसने आत्महत्या कर ली थी,
बहुत बुरा हुआ था,
मैं भी परेशान हो गया,
अशोक की रुलाई फूट पड़ी,
दोषाभिव्यक्ति से!
"विमला?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ?" उसने कहा,
"तुझे किसी ने भेज या तू स्व्यं आयी यहाँ?" मैंने पूछा,
"खुद आयी हूँ" उसने कहा,
इतना कहा और धम्म से गिर पड़ी नेहा!
चली गयी विमला!

----------


## baba

ये विमला थी तो पहले कौन था?
ये क्या हो रहा था?
नेहा कहाँ है?
बड़ा अजीबोगरीब किस्सा हो चला था ये!
तभी फिर से हरक़त हुई उसमे! कमर अकड़ गयी उसकी और फिर उठ बैठी!
"कौन?" मैंने पूछा,
"सलाम उस्ताद!" उसमे से एक मर्दाना आवाज़ आयी!
मैं चौंका!
"कौन?" मैंने पूछा,
"इकराम हूँ साहब मैं!" उसने बताया,
अब जैसे मेरे ऊपर पानी का बड़ा सा भांड फूटा, जैसे आँखें खोलने का मौका भी नहीं मिला और फुरफुरी चढ़ गयी!
"कहाँ से आये हो?" मैंने पूछा,
"यहीं से, हुमायुंपुर से ही?" उसने हंस के कहा,
"अच्छा, यहाँ क्या कर रहे हो?" मैंने पूछा,
"तफरीह!" उसने कहा,
बड़ा बेबाक था!
"किसने भेजा इकराम तुझे?" मैंने पूछा,
"भेजा किसी ने नहीं है साहब, बस जगह खाली थी सो चला आया!" उसने कहा,
"खाली जगह?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी" उसने कहा,

----------


## baba

"समझाओ मुझे तफ्सील से?" मैंने कहा,
"लीजिये, यहाँ भीड़ खड़ी है साहब!" उसने कहा,
"कौन कौन है?" मैंने पूछा,
"अभी बताता हूँ" उसने कहा,
फिर नेहा ने अपनी उँगलियों पर गिना!
"जी यहाँ पर मेरे यार है तीन" वो बोला,
"कौन कौन?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी बजा माफ़ करे, एक मैं हूँ इकराम, दूसरा मेहबूब, तीसरा अशरफ और चौथा एहसान" उसने बताया,
मुझे झटका लगा!
खाली जगह!
अब मैं समझ गया!
समझ गया सारा मसला!
नेहा सवारी थी और ये सारे सवार!
वाह!
भाई वाह!
जो भी खिलाड़ी था बेहद मुलव्विस खेल खेल रहा था!
क्या कहने!
"इकराम, मियाँ बात ऐसी है, अभी इसी वक़त आप और आपके यार, तशरीफ़ ले जाएँ, मुनासिब होगा!" मैंने कहा,
"जी साहब! गुस्सा न करें, अब हमारी क्या बिसात! हम चले यहाँ से, बजा माफ़ करे!" उसने कहा,
चार झटके खाये उसने और साफ़!

----------


## baba

अब मैंने शर्मा जी को वहीँ रखा और सभी को बाहर किया वहाँ से, और फिर मैंने बाल पकडे उसके! और इबु का शाही-रुक्का पढ़ दिया! 
इबु ज़र्र से हाज़िर हुआ!
मैंने उस से 'जगह' साफ़ करने को कहा!
और अब इबु ने लगाईं झाड़!
एक एक को फेंका उसने!
न जाने कितने सवार!
मचा दी चीख पुकार!
मैंने अब इबु को वहीँ मुस्तैद कर दिया और फिर एक धागा बनाया! धागा अभिमंत्रित किया और नेहा के गले में बाँध दिया! कुछ घंटों के लिए अब कोई सवार नहीं अ सकता था!
अब इबु भी वापिस हो गया!
अब!
सबसे बड़ा सवाल!
कौन है वो खिलाड़ी?

----------


## baba

खिलाड़ी!
कौन है ये खिलाडी? जो परदे के पीछे से सारी चाल चल रहा है, बेहद करीने से! मानना पड़ेगा, बहुत कुशल और चालाक खिलाड़ी है! उसने नेहा कि रूह पर कब्ज़ा कर लिया है, और फिर उसको कैडि सा बना कर जगह खाली कर दी है, आये कोई भी आये! ये विद्या काहूत कही जाती है! बदला लेने की ये ज़बरदस्त कारीगरी है! अब यही खोजना था!
नेहा शांत लेटी थी, एक दम शांत, मैंने उसके माँ-बाप को अब बुला लिया अंदर, अब मैं उसको होश में लाने वाला था इसीलिए,
"नेहा?'' मैंने कहा,
वो अलसाई!
"खड़ी हो जाओ" मैंने कहा,
वो कसमसाई, अपने आप में सिमटी,
"उठो?" मैंने कहा,
वो उठ गयी, अंगड़ाई लेते हुए! हमे देख घबरा गयी! हम अनजान थे उसके लिए, उठते ही उसने अपनी चुन्नी ढूंढी जो उसको उसी माता जी ने दे दी, वो समझ नहीं पायी कि आखिर हम कौन लोग हैं और क्यों आये हैं?
"अब कैसी हो?" मैंने पूछा,
"ठीक" उसने कहा,
मुझे तसल्ली हुई!
"नेहा, कुछ सवाल पूछूंगा, मुझे उसके सही सही जवाब देना" मैंने कहा,
अब वो अनजान को सवाल के जवाब क्यों दे?
आखिर में उसके पिता जी ने सारी बात समझायी, वो हुई तो परेशान लेकिन फिर हामी भर ली!

----------


## baba

"क्या करती हो?" मैंने पूछा,
"चार महीने पहले नौकरी शुरू कि है एक बीमा एजेंट के यहाँ, साथ ही साथ पढ़ाई भी चल रही है" उसने बताया,
अब शर्मा जी तैयार थे कागज़ और कलम लिए, उन्होंने विवरण लिख लिया,
"कौन है ये बीमा एजेंट?" मैंने पूछा,
"अजय सक्सेना" उसने बताया,
"क्या उम्र होगी?" मैंने पूछा,
"कोई चालीस साल" वो बोली,
"कहाँ रहता है?" मैंने पूछा,
"यहीं रोहतक में" उसने बताया,
"कितने लोग काम करते हैं वहाँ और?" मैंने पूछा,
"चार लोग" उसने बताया,
"और कौन लड़की है वहाँ?" मैए पूछा,
"तीन और हैं" उसने कहा,
"शादी शुदा हैं सभी?" मैंने पूछा,
"दो हैं, एक नहीं" उसने बताया,
अब मैंने सभी के नाम लिख लिए, अर्थात शर्मा जी ने लिख लिए,
"किस के साथ अंतरंगता है तुम्हारी?" मैंने पूछा,
"एक लड़की मनीषा से" मैंने पूछा,
"तुमसे बड़ी है या छोटी?' मैंने पूछा,
"बड़ी है" उसने बताया,
अभी तक तो कोई संदिग्ध नहीं मिला था!
"नेहा, कोई प्रेम-सम्बन्ध है तुम्हारा?" मैंने पूछा,
अब वो चुप!

----------


## baba

"चुप न रहो, तुम्हारी जान पर बनी है, समझ जाओ?" मैंने कहा,
अब वो चुप फिर से!
"मुझे बताओ?" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं" उसने कहा,
"झूठ" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं, कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं" उसने कहा,
"फिर से झूठ" मैंने टटोला उसको,
"विश्वास कीजिये" वो बोली,
"ठीक है" मैंने कुछ सोच के बोला,
"तुम बीमार हो?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ" उसने गर्दन हिलायी,
"कहीं बाहर गयी थीं?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं" उसने उत्तर दिया,
"कुछ बाहर खाया था?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं" उसने बताया,
कुछ हाथ नहीं लगा पेंच!
अब कुछ नाम जो आये थे, उनकी जांच करनी थी! हो सकता था कुछ हाथ लग जाए!
"ठीक है, तुम नहा-धो कर आओ पहले" मैंने कहा,
वो उठी और चली गयी अपनी माँ के साथ!

----------


## baba

मुझे एक खाली कमरा चाहिए" मैंने अशोक से कहा,
"जी" वे बोले, उठे और चल दिए, हम दोनों उनके पीछे पीछे चल दिए,
उन्होंने एक कमरा दिखा दिया, कमरा खाली था, बस कुछ सामान रखा था वहाँ, उस से कोई परेशानी नहीं थी,
"ये ठीक है" मैंने कहा,
अब शर्मा जी और अशोक को बाहर भेजा मैंने, एक चादर बिछायी और मैं कुछ पढ़ने बैठ गया, एक महाप्रेत का आह्वान किया, ये कारिंदे की तरह से काम करता है, नाम है जल्लू, जल्लू हाज़िर हुआ, मैंने उसको उद्देश्य बताया, उसने सुना और फुर्र हुआ, दूसरे ही क्षण वापिस आ गया, और उसने मुझे एक नाम बताया, गोविन्द, बस! इतना बताते ही वो लोप हो गया, भोग उधार कर गया! अब इस नाम से कुछ पता नहीं चल सकता था, हज़ारों गोविन्द होंगे, अब क्या कौन और कहाँ हैं और कैसे सम्बंधित है नेहा से, क्या पता? इसलिलिये मैंने अब सुजान को हाज़िर किया, सुजान टकराऊ है, सुनता है और समझता है, सुजान हाज़िर हुआ, और अपना उद्देश्य जान वो चला वहाँ से! अब मुझे इत्मीनान हुआ!
कुछ देर हुई!
करीब दस मिनट!
और सुजान वापिस हुआ!
और जो सुजान ने जानकारी दी वो वाक़ई हैरत में दाल देने वाली थी!
सारी गलती इस लड़की नेहा की थी!

----------


## baba

दरअसल नेहा के एक लड़के गोविन्द से प्रेम-सम्बन्ध थे, ये मैं जानता था, उसके भाव सबकुछ बता चुके थे, और नेहा उस लड़के पर निरंतर दबाव बनाती थी कि वो शादी का प्रस्ताव लेकर अपने माँ-बाप के साथ उसके घर आये, गोविन्द का भी कोई पक्क रोज़गार नहीं था, पिता पर आश्रित था, दो बड़े भाई थे, एक अविवाहित था, पिता के व्यापार में सभी साझी थे, तो विावह उस समय नहीं हो सकता था, निरंतर त्रस्त रहने से गोविन्द ने ये बात अपने मामा को बताई, उसने मामा अखिल ने इस लड़की नेहा का मुंह बंद करने के लिए एक खिलाडी बाबा असद को चुना और ये लड़की उस चतुर बाबा असद के चंगुल में आ गयी! अब ये बाबा असद की चौपड़ की गोटी थी! बाबा असद इसको जब चाहे, जहां चाहे चल ले!
जड़ पकड़ में आयी तो अब उखाड़ना भी बाकी था, सो मैंने अब रणनीति बनाना आरम्भ किया! मैंने कक्ष से बाहर आया, शर्मा जी और अशोक वहीँ खड़े थे, मैंने शर्मा जी को अंदर बुला लिया और सारी कहानी से अवगत करा दिया! उनको भी हैरत हुई! नेहा ऐसी लगती नहीं थी!

----------


## baba

"अब क्या किया जाए?" मैंने पूछा,
"सबसे पहले तो अशोक को खबर की जाये, फिर इस बाबा असद की खबर लीजये" वे बोले,
"हाँ, ये सही है" मैंने कहा,
अब शर्मा जी ने अशोक को बुलाकर सारी बात बता दी अशोक को! अशोक को तो घड़ों पानी फिर गया, आँखों से आंसू निकल आये!
शर्मा जी ने समझाया बुझाया!
"चलो, अब नेहा से बात करते हैं" मैंने कहा,
"चलिए" अशोक ने कहा,
अब हम नेहा के कमरे में आये, वो नहा-धो कर बैठी थी, साथ में उसकी माता जी भी! हम वहीँ बैठ गए!
"नेहा?" मैंने कहा,
"जी?" वो चौंकी,
"ये गोविन्द कौन है?" मैंने पूछा,
कपडा सा फट गया!
उसको जैसे दामिनी-पात हुआ!
"नहीं पता?" मैंने पूछा,
होंठ चिपक गए उसके!
"बताओ?" मैंने कहा,
अब सबकी निगाह टकराई उस से!
"कौन है ये गोविन्द?' मैंने पूछा,
"म...मुझे नहीं मालूम" वो बोली,
"नहीं मालूम?" मैंने ज़ोर से पूछा,
"नहीं" उसने कहा,
"तुम्हारा प्रेमी नहीं वो?" मैंने अब स्पष्ट किया,
वो चुप!
"बताओ?" मैंने पूछा,
नहीं बोली कुछ!
"ठीक है, अब देखो उसका क्या हाल होता है, जैसा उसने तुम्हारे साथ किया वैसा ही उसके साथ होगा!" मैंने कहा,
प्रेम था तो घबराहट भी होनी ही थी! सो घबरा गयी!
"इसकी नौकरी छुड़वाओ, घर पर बिठाओ और आनन्-फानन में जो रिश्ता मिले इस घर से विदा करो" मैंने जानबूझकर ऐसा कहा,
"जी" अशोक ने समर्थन किया!
"जी, मैं केवल आपसे बात करना चाहती हूँ" नेहा ने कहा,
"नहीं, सबके सामने कहो" मैंने कहा,
फिर से चुप!

----------


## baba

अब सबके सामने बात कैसे हो? संकोच जो था! माँ-बाप से छुपाओगे तो यही होगा ना? पुत्र-पुत्री को माता-पिता से और पति को पत्नी से और पत्नी को पति से कभी कुछ नहीं छिपाना चाहिए, गलती भी हो जाए तो बता देना चाहिए अन्यथा परिणाम गम्भीर ही होता है, और यही हुआ था नेहा के साथ, उसने एक तरह से दबाव बनाया गोविन्द पर, और अल्प-बुद्धि गोविन्द जब समझाने से हारा नेहा को तो उसने ये निर्णय लिया!
"बोलो अब?" मैंने कहा,
अब कुछ ना बोले वो!
"बताओ बेटी?" अशोक ने कहा,
माँ पास जा बैठी, सीने से लगाया और पूछा,
अब बोलने लगी नेहा!
सब क़ुबूल कर लिया उसने!
मुझे तसल्ली की साँसें आने लगीं!
'अशोक साहब?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी?" वे चौंके,
"यदि लड़के के माँ-बाप मान जाएँ विवाह हेतु तो क्या आप विवाह के लिए तैयार हैं नेहा के उस लड़के गोविन्द से?"
"मुझे कोई आपत्ति नहीं" वे बोले,
"ले देख नेहा!" मैंने कहा,
संकोच!
"ले, यदि तूने पहले बता दिया होता तो ये दिन ही नहीं आता, तू काहे परेशान होती?" मैंने कहा, 
ग्लानि भावना!
"शर्मा जी, तैयार हो जाइये, अशोक जी आप भी" मैंने कहा,
"मैं तैयार हूँ" अशोक बोले,
दरअसल हमे जाना था बाबा असद के पास! बाबा असद का पता दे दिया था हमको कारिंदे ने!

----------


## baba

अब हम चल पड़े वहाँ से! एक बात और, नेहा के पास अभी तक कोई नहीं आया था!
बाबा असद, रोहतक से थोडा दूर दिल्ली-बाय पास के समीप रहता था, हमने फ़ौरन गाड़ी स्टार्ट की और चल दिए!
घंटे भर में वहाँ पहुंचे, रास्ता साफ़ था, सीधे बाबा असद के पास पहुंचे, कोई दिक्कत नहीं हुई!
बाबा असद अपने घर में ही था, छोटा सा घर!
हम घर में घुसे, वो तखत पर बैठा था!
"आइये आइये!" वो बोला और उठा!
करीब साठ का रहा होगा वो!
हम बैठ गए वहाँ, उसने पानी मंगवा लिया, हमने पानी पिया!
"अब ठीक है लड़की?" उसने पूछा,
होश उड़े अशोक के!
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"चलो, बड़ी अच्छी बात है" वो बोला,
उसमे कपट नहीं था! क़तई नहीं!
"वैसे बाबा, लड़की मर जाती तो?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं, आप तो जानकार हैं, जब आपने छुआ तो मैं समझ गया, और हाँ मियादी कम था, केवल लपेट लगाईं थी, मैं भला क्यों मारूंगा, मैंने तो लड़के को कहा था, कि ये गलत है और तू अपने माँ-बाप से बात कर और मना उन्हें, ब्याह करना ही होगा तुझे" बाबा ने कहा,
ये सच था!

----------


## baba

"तो उसने बात की?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ, उनके बड़े लड़के का भी रिश्ता तय हो गया है, अब दोनों लड़कों की शादी दो रोज आगे पीछे करेंगे वो! अब आपके पास भी आने ही वाले होंगे!" बाबा ने हंस के कहा,
मैंने यक़ीन किया!
बाबा असद ने फ़ोन किया लड़के के मामा अखिल को, और बुलवा लिया वहाँ, आधे घंटे में पहुँच जाने थे वो!
अब तक चाय और बिस्कुट मंगवा लिए थे बाबा असद ने, हमने चाय भी पी और बिस्कुट भी खाये!
"आजकल का वक़्त बहुत बदल गया है जी, हमारे वाला ज़माना नहीं रहा, अब सब अपनी अपनी मनमर्जी करते हैं, ये लड़का और लड़की अपने अपने घर में बात कर लेते तो ये नौबत कहाँ होती" वे बोले,
"सही कहा जी" मैंने कहा,
"चलो देर आये दुरुस्त आये" वे बोले,
"मैंने लड़के को समझाया था, लक बहुत घबराया हुआ था, लड़की ने ख़ुदकुशी की धमकी दी थी बेचारे को, अब मुझे ऐसा करना ही पड़ा, आप मुझे माफ़ करें, बच्ची हमारे घर में भी है, जैसी आपकी बेटी ऐसी मेरी बेटी, मैंने लड़के को धमकाया भी था, कोई चालगुरेजी की तो रूह को भी सजा दूंगा उसकी!" वे बोले,
लाख पते की बात!
आधा घंटा बीता नहीं होगा कि अखिल भी आ गए वहाँ, परिचय हुआ, बाबा असद ने हमारा ही पक्ष लिया और तज़वीज़ की कि हमको गोविन्द के माँ-बाप से मिलवा दें, बात तय हो जाये तो एक घर बसे! हमने बाबा असद को भी साथ ले लिया, वो ख़ुशी ख़ुशी तैयार हो गए, तैयार इसलिए कि खुद बताएं गोविन्द के माँ-बाप को कि लड़का क्या करवाने आया था अपने मामा के साथ!
और फिर वही हुआ! हम सभी पहुंचे गोविन्द के घर! गोविन्द ने बात कर ली थी अपने घर में! और अब बाबा असद ने सारी बात दोहरा दी! उसके माँ-बाप गोविन्द पर बड़े गुस्सा हुए, बेहद शालीन थे उसके माता-पिता! कुल मिलाकर बात पक्की या रिश्ता पक्का हो गया! आगे का कार्यक्रम भी पक्का हो गया!
बाबा असद को दोनों तरफ से निमंत्रण मिला, बाबा ने नेहा के तरफ से ही निमंत्रण माना और घराती हो गए!
सबकुछ निबट गया!
वर्ष २०१३ में दोनों परिणय-सूत्र में बंध गए! बाबा असद से मेरी मित्रता हो गयी! अब उनका मेरा आना जाना हैं!
नेहा और गोविन्द सभी खुश हैं!
जो मेरा कर्त्तव्य था, मैंने निभा दिया!
साधुवाद!

||||||||||||||||||||||||| समाप्त  ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

----------


## baba

निवि मुझे देख रोने लगी थी, बुक्का फाड़ कर! मुंह ढांपे कपड़े से! उसके दोनों भाई, माता-पिता, ताऊ और ताई सभी मौजूद थे वहाँ! अफरातफरी का माहौल था, निवि को जैसे रोने का दौरा पड़ा था, मैं उससे कुछ बात करता वो रोने लगी थी!
"जाओ, जाओ यहाँ से" वो यही कहे जा रही थी!
सभी बेचैन और मायूस थे,
"मेरी बात तो सुनो एक बार निवि?" मैंने कहा,
"जाओ" उसने कहा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"जाओ ना, जाओ" उसने लम्बी तान में रोते हुए कहा,
"नहीं जाऊँगा" मैंने कहा,
"जाओ, मैं मर जाउंगी" उसने कहा,
"कौन मारेगा तुमको?" मैंने पूछा,
कुछ ना बोली, बस रोते रही!
"मेरी बात सुनो?" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं, आप जाओ" उसने कहा,
"नहीं जाऊँगा" मैंने कहा,
"पापा भेजो इन्हे" वो रोते रोते बोली,
पापा क्या करें?
"निवि?" मैंने कहा,
"आप जाइये" उसने कहा,
"नहीं तो?" मैंने पूछा,
वो और तेज रोई!
सभी ने समझाया उसको, नहीं मानी!

----------


## baba

"जब तक बात नहीं कर लूँगा नहीं जाऊँगा" मैंने भी कहा,
और तेज रोई!
तभी हवा में एक तेज सुगंध आयी! बेला की खुश्बू!
वो और तेज रोई! आसमान सर पर उठा लिया उसने!
"सुनो लड़की?" मुझे गुस्सा आ या अब!
सुनना क्या वो देखे भी नहीं!
"कब से हाल है इसका ये?" मैंने पूछा,
"आज दोपहर से रो रही है" उसकी माँ ने कहा,
"जब से मैं चला हूँ तभी से?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी" वे बोलीं,
"निवि बात तो कर ले?" उसकी माता जी ने कहा,
और तेज रोये वो!
"निवि?" उसके पिता जी बोले,
निवि तो जैसे पागल हो गयी थी!
"सुन लड़की?" मैंने कहा,
तभी उसने अपने पास रखा हुआ पेन फेंक के मारा मुझपर!
हैरत की बात ये, कि वो मुझे आँखों से देख नहीं रही थी, बिस्तर में मुंह ढांपे रोये जा रही थी, चेहरा गड़ाए, और निशाना सटीक मुझ पर ही!
पेन मुझे मेरी गर्दन पर लगा!

----------


## baba

"सुन लड़की, नहीं मानेगी तो ज़बरदस्ती बात करूँगा" मैंने धमकाया,
"मम्मी, इनको ले जाओ!" उसने रोते रोते कहा,
नहीं मानी वो!
"इसको उठाओ" मैंने कहा,
उसके दोनों भाइयों ने उठाया तो उसने संघर्ष किया!
"भैय्या नहीं, नहीं" वो रोये!
"उठाओ?" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं भैय्या" वो रोये और कहे!
"बिठाओ इसे?" मैंने कहा,
उन्होंने किसी तरह से उसको उठाया और जैसे ही बिठाने लगे वैसे हो दोनों भाई पछाड़ खाके गिरे नीचे! चीख निकल गयी उनकी!
इस से पहले मैं कुछ करता मैंने और सभी ने उठाया उनको और कमरे में मौजूद हर शख्स को बाहर भेज दिया!
"कौन है यहाँ?" मैंने पूछा,
"मैं" एक मर्दाना आवाज़ गूंजी,
"कौन मैं?" मैंने पूछा,
"मैं शहज़ाद" उसने कहा,
"कौन शहज़ाद?" मैंने पूछा,
"तुझसे पहले जो आये उनसे पूछ" आवाज़ आयी,
"मेरे सामने आ?" मैंने कहा,
"आता हूँ" उसने कहा,
और रौशनी दमकाता हुआ शहज़ाद हाज़िर हुआ!
एल लम्बा-चौड़ा कद्दावर जिन्न! नीले रंग के लिबास में खुश्बू फैलाता हुआ!, सुनहरी बाल कंधे तक झूलते हुए, मूंछें लौहरी उसकी!
ग़ज़ब का खूबसूरत जिन्न शहज़ाद!

----------


## baba

"क्यूँ सता रहे हो इस लड़की को?" मैंने पूछा,
"ये मेरी मेहबूबा है, सता तो आप रहे हैं इसको परेशान कर के" गर्व से उत्तर दिया उसने!
"मेहबूबा?" मैंने आश्चर्य व्यक्त किया,
"हाँ, मेरी मेहबूबा, दिलबर! उसने कहा,
"आग और पानी, हवा और मिट्टी का क्या मेल?" मैंने पूछा, हंसकर!
"मेल हो सकता है अगर बनाया जाए तो, जैसे मैंने बनाया" उसने मुझे प्रत्युत्तर दिया!
"ये बातें कभी पूरी नहीं होतीं शहज़ाद" मैंने कहा,
"शुक्रिया, मेरा नाम लेने के लिए" उसने कहा,
"तुम मुझे समझदार लगते हो, समझदारी दिखाओ, छोड़ दो इसको" मैंने कहा,
"आग से कहते हो ताप छोड़ दे? ए आलिम?" उसे तपाक से कहा,
"ओ आतिश! तेरा और एक आदमजात का क्या मेल?" मैंने कहा,
"मैंने बताया न आपको, मेल बनाने से बनता है" उसने कहा,
"लेकिन ये बेमेल है" मैंने कहा,
"आपकी दुनिया में" उसने कहा,
बात लाख पते की, की थी उसने!
"देख शहज़ाद, मैं यही कहूंगा, तुम जाओ अपनी दुनिया में वापिस" मैंने कहा,
"क्यों? मैं और ये इस ख़लक़त के किरदार नहीं?" उसने कहा,
मैं निरुत्तर हो गया! ऐसा उत्तर सुनकर!

----------


## baba

"ज़िद न दिखाओ शहज़ाद" मैंने कहा,
"ज़िद? अभी दिखायी कहाँ?" उसने उत्तर दिया!
"मुझ पर बस नहीं चलेगा!" मैंने कहा,
"कोशिश करूंगा, जितना कर सकता हूँ" उसने कहा,
उसकी ज़िद! क्या बात!
"क़ैद हो जाओगे! मजूरी करोगे!" मैंने कहा,
"मेरी मुहब्ब्त के खातिर? मैं तैयार हूँ" उसने कहा,
"इतनी पाक मुहब्ब्त?" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, ये मेरी मुहब्बत है" उसने कहा,
सच कहा था उसने! इंसान कभी पाक मुहब्ब्त नहीं करता! कोई न कोई लालच निहित होता है उसमे! लेकिन जिन्न! जिनंपाक मुहब्ब्त करता है, कोई शक नहीं!
"उस से क्या फायदा?" मैंने पूछा,
"इसके बिना क्या फायदा?" उसने मेरी बात एकदम से काटी!
बात सही भी थी!
"मैं तो समझा रहा हूँ, ताकि तुम समझ जाओ" मैंने कहा,
"मैं समझा हुआ हूँ" उसने कहा,
"तुम नहीं समझे हुए शहज़ाद! और अगर मेरे दिल से पूछो तो मैं तुम्हे कोई नुक्सान नहीं पहुंचाना चाहता" मैंने कहा,
"अगर पहुंचा सके तो कोशिश ज़रूर करना. जैसे पहले दो आलिमों ने करी थी, उनका खाना खराब है अब, हाँ वायदा करता हूँ आपका नहीं करूँगा, क्योंकि आपके पास और भी जिन्नात हैं" उसने कहा,
"कौन है मेरे पास?" मैंने पूछा,
"खलील, शाही जिन्न" उसने कहा,
"हाँ! सो तो है" मैंने कहा,
"मैं तब भी नहीं मानने वाला आलिम साहब" उसने कहा,
"इतनी ज़िद न करो" मैंने कहा,
"ये ज़िद नहीं मेरी मुहब्ब्त को बचाने की गुहार है" उसने कहा,
"कैसी मुहब्ब्त? कोई कौवा कहे कि मैं इस इमारत से मुहब्बत करता हूँ तो क्या मैं मान लूँ?" मैंने पूछा,
"आप न मानिये, वो कौवा इसमे खुश है न?" उसने कहा,
"और तुम अपनी ख़ुशी के लिए इसकी जान लोगे, एक मासूम आदमजात की?" मैंने पूछा,
"कैसी जान, मेरे होते हुए कौन जान लेगा इसकी, उसके टुकड़े कर दूंगा" वो गुस्से से बोला,
"इतनी मुहब्बत?" मैंने कहा,
"हां आलिम" उसने कहा,
तब मैंने तज़ज़ुर-अमल पढ़ा!
"इस से कुछ नहीं होगा, मैंने पढ़ाई की है इसकी" उसने कहा,
और सच में ही कुछ नहीं हुआ!
"कुछ और इस्तेमाल करें" उसने ऐसा कहा!
ये तो खुली चुनौती थी मुझे!
अब मैंने दुर्रफ़खरदूम अमल पढ़ा अब!
वो गायब हुआ!
डर गया!
मैंने निवि को देखा, सुप्त! नशे में सुप्त!
और तभी फिर से हाज़िर हुआ शहज़ाद!
मैंने अमल पढ़ लिया था, उसकी और कर दिया, और देखिये! अमल वापिस हो गया!
"शहज़ाद, अभी भी मान जा" मैंने कहा,
"दुर्रफ़ काम नहीं आया तो घुटने टेक दो" उसने कहा,
इतनी बेबाकी? गुमान?
"ज़ुबान सम्भाल ओ आतिश!" मैंने गुस्से से कहा,
"आपका ही उत्तर दिया मैंने!" उसने कहा,
और वो फिर गायब हुआ!

----------


## baba

वो लोप हो गया था! ये मेरा वहम था, और ये मैं जानता भी था, जिन्न बेहद कारगुज़ार होते हैं, आपके दिमाग को पढ़ते हैं और आपके कुछ करने से पहले ही उसकी काट कर डालते हैं! मेरु गुरु श्री ने इनके विषय में मुझे अच्छी पढ़ाई करवायी थी, जो आज तक काम आती है, इसी वजह से मैं इनसे टकराने का माद्दा रखता हूँ नहीं तो कोई भी आदमजात इनसे पार नहीं पा सकता! मैं इनकी नस नस से वाक़िफ़ हूँ! शहज़ाद कहीं नहीं गया था, वो किसी आलिम जिन्न को लेने गया था और वो फिर कुछ देर बाद हाज़िर हुआ!
उसके साथ एक बड़ा ही खौफनाक सा जिन्न था, इसको हथिया जिन्न बोलते हैं, खिलाड़ी जिन्न! यही मार-धाड़ करता है, मकानों की छतें उड़ा देता हैं ईंट-पत्थरों की बारिश कर देता हैं, ज़मीन पर अपना कब्ज़ा जमा लेता है, पीर का रूप धारण कर लेता है!
"कौन है तू?" उसने मुझसे पूछा,
"क्यों? शहज़ाद ने नहीं बताया?" मैंने उसको जवाब दिया!
"बहुत जुबां चलाता है?" उसने कहा,
"तुझे ऐसा लगा?" मैंने पूछा,
"बताता हु तुझे" उसने कहा,
और मुझ पर एक फंदा फेंका, मैंने तामूल-मंत्र से उसका वार खाली किया!
चौंका पड़ा वो!
"आलिम लगता है!" उसने कहा,
"पता नहीं, खुद देख ले!" मैंने कहा,
"देख लूँगा, अब तू जाएगा ही नहीं यहाँ से वापिस" उसने कहा,
और अब उसने मुझे पर कई वार किये, सभी खाली!
झुंझला उठा वो!
वो फिर गायब!
हार गया हथिया!
भाग गया शहज़ाद!
कुछ देर हुई, कोई नहीं आया,

----------


## baba

मैं एक कुर्सी पर बैठ गया और हाथ से एक कागज़ में आमद-बंद के रुक्के लिखने लगा, लिखने के बाद मैंने उस कमरे में वो सभी रुक्के दीवारों पर चस्पा करवा दिए! अब वहाँ कोई भी जिन्नात या गैबी चीज़ हाज़िर नहीं हो सकती थी! अब मैं फारिग हुआ, निवि सोयी हुई थी, मैं कमरे से बाहर निकला और उसके माँ-बाप के पास गया, बाकी सबको हटा दिया वहाँ से!
अब मैंने निवि के पिता जी से पूछा,
"ऐसा कबसे है इसके साथ?"
"जी कोई छह महीने हो गए, धीरे धीरे बात यहाँ तक आ गयी" वे बोले,
"अच्छा'' मैंने कहा,
"हमने इलाज भी करवाया लेकिन कोई लाभ नहीं हुआ" वे बोले,
"आपको कभी नहीं लगा कि उसके व्यवहार में बदलाव है?" मैंने पूछा,
"बहुत बार लगा जी" वे बोले,
"फिर क्या किया आपने?" मैंने पूछा,
"तांत्रिक बुलवाया जी एक रुद्रपुर से, वो आया पूजा पाठ की, लेकिन एक रात उसकी गर्दन की हड्डी तोड़ दी किसी ने, उसको दाखिल करवाया और फिर वो चला गया, बोला प्रेतों का महासाया है, उसके बस की बात नहीं" वे बोले,
"अच्छा, फिर?" मैंने पूछा,
"ऐसे तो बहुत आये, लेकिन फिर एक मौलवी साहब को लिवा के लाये हम, लेकिन उन्होंने भी हाथ खड़े कर दिए, बोले कि भीड़ है भिड़ने के लिए और वे मुक़ाबला नहीं कर सकते, और चले गए, अब आप आयें, आप बताइये क्या समस्या है निवि के साथ, हम तो परेशान हो गए हैं बहुत" वे बोले,
"जिन्नाती साया है उस पर" मैंने कहा,
वे चौंके!
"क्या है, मैं समझा नहीं?" उन्होंने कहा,
"आपकी बेटी पर एक जिन्न आसक्त है" मैंने समझाया!
अब जैसे वो सोफे की दीवार में घुसे!
"अब?" उन्होंने डर से पूछा,
"मैं कोशिश कर रहा हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"आप बचाइये मेरी बेटी को, हमें और हमारे परिवार को!" ये कहते हुए मेरे पाँव पड़ने लगे वो, मैंने उठाया उनको!
"चिंता न कीजिये, मैं भी टकरा रहा हूँ उनसे", मैंने कहा,
"कुछ चाहिए तो हुकम कीजिये" वे बोले,
"फिलहाल में कुछ नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"एक बात बताइये, छह महीने पहले ऐसा क्या हुआ था, मतलब कहीं आयी गयी थी निवि?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी, वो घूमने गयी थी अपने सहेलियों के साथ" उन्होंने बताया,
"कहाँ?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी हिमाचल प्रदेश" वे बोले,
'अच्छा!" मैंने कहा,
और तार जोड़ने लगा!

----------


## baba

हिमाचल में से होकर एक गलियारा गुजरता है, मध्य-युगीन भारत में कई ऐसे वहाँ कार्य हुए हैं जहां ये जिन्नात चर्चा में आये हैं, कुछ एक बड़े नामी और प्रसिद्द स्थान हैं, इस गलियारे को हिंदुकुश की पहाड़ियों से जोड़ा जाता है, ये पीर-पंजाल से हो कर गुजरता है! यहीं से कोई जिन्नाती झपेट इस लड़की को लगी होगी! लेकिन मुझे पुख्ता जानकारी चाहिए थी, वो अब नेहा के कमरे में नहीं आ सकते थे, वहाँ आमद-बंद के रुक्के चस्पा थे!
तो अब??
अब एक ही रास्ता था मेरे पास!
नेहा को वहाँ से निकालना और, कहीं और ले जाना!
कहाँ?
ये था बड़ा सवाल!
यही मैंने पूछा नेहा के पिता जी से, तो उन्होंने अपने बड़े भाई के घर पर ले जाना सुझाया, जगह ठीक थी, अगर प्रबंध हो जाए तो इस से बढ़िया कोई बात नहीं!
मसौदा तैयार हो गया!
नेहा के पिता जी ने बात की अपने बड़े बही से तो उन्होंने सहर्ष स्वीकार कर लिया, वे भी इस लड़की के कारण बड़े परेशान थे!
अब करना क्या था?
यही कि इस लड़की को होश में लाया जाए, उसमे जिन्नाती असरात थे, खुलकर मना करती, विरोध करती हाथापाई भी कर सकती थी! खबीस को मैं बीच में नहीं लाना चाहता था, क आद जिन्न होता तो देखा जाता, लेकिन यहाँ आलिम जिन्नात भी थे, अतः खबीस का विचार त्याग दिया मैंने!
अब हम पहुंचे नेहा के कमरे में!
वो औंधी हुए सोयी पड़ी थी!
"जगाओ इसे" मैंने कहा,
किसी तरह से जगाया गया उसको!

----------


## baba

उसने हमको देखा तो फिर से बुक्का फाड़ रोने लगी!
तड़प उठा होगा शहज़ाद अपनी मुहब्ब्त को रोता देखा, लेकिन वो आ नहीं सकता था अंदर!
अब मैं आगे बढ़ा!
"नेहा?" मैंने ज़ोर से कहा,
उसने कोई ध्यान नहीं दिया,
"नेहा?" मैंने फिर कहा,
अजी कौन सुने!
मैंने उसके बाल पकडे!
उसने ज़ोर लगाया!
मैंने और खींचा उसको, उसने लगाया और ज़ोर!
"लड़की? मरने की ठानी है क्या?" मैंने गुस्से से बाल छोड़ते हुए कहा,
"आप जाइये, जाइये यहाँ से" वो रोते रोते बोली,
बहुत हुआ!
हाँ!
बहुत हुआ नाटक!
"एक चुन्नी दो मुझे" मैंने कहा,
नेहा की माता जी ने चुन्नी दे दी 
अब मैंने उसके बांधे हाथ!
वो ऐसे चिल्लाई जैसे किसी बकरी को छुरा दिखा दिया जाए!
पागल सी हो गयी!
गुस्से में मैंने एक झापड़ लगा दिया उसको!

----------


## baba

"नेहा?" मैंने गुस्से से कहा,
वो नहीं सुन रही थी!
अचानक!
अचानक!
वो चुप!
मुझे घूरते हुए उठी!
मैंने सभी को पीछे किया,
"तू क़त्ल होगा अब" उसने मुझे बंधे हाथों से इशारा करके कहा गर्दन रेतने का इशारा करते हुए!
"कर लेना, मैं भगोड़ा नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
"कहाँ ले जाएगा मुझे?" उसने पूछा,
"तेरे ताऊ के यहाँ" मैंने कहा,
"अब सब मरेंगे" उसने हँसते हुए कहा,
"कौन मारेगा?" मैंने पूछा,
"हमज़ाद!" उसने कहा,
"हमज़ाद?" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ" उसने कहा,
हमज़ाद ऐसा ही होता है जैसे छलावा! जिन्नात का यार होता है, बहुत ताक़तवर! यानि कि एक और महायोद्धा हाथ आजमाने आ रहा था!
बहुत खूब!

----------


## baba

"अरे कुत्ते! हमज़ाद आ पहुंचा है" उसने बड़बड़ाया!
गुस्सा तो इतना आया कि घूँसा मार कर जबड़ा ही तोड़ दूँ इसका! लेकिन बिटिया थी, और उसकी कोई गलती भी नहीं थी! ये तो असरात थे! मुहब्ब्त के लब्बोलुबाब थे! (मित्रगण,  जिन्नाती भाषा में अरबी, फ़ारसी और पश्तून भाषा मिली होती है)

----------


## baba

"देख लेंगे तेरे हमज़ाद को भी!" मैंने कहा,
"मार डालेगा! तुझे चीर देगा!" वो बोली,
"सुन लड़की, हमज़ाद भी मेरे लिए कुछ नहीं" मैंने कहा,
मैंने कहा और गहर की बत्ती गुल!
नीचे लगे स्टेबलाइजर में लगी आग! पटाखा छूटा!
मतलब?
हमज़ाद पास में ही था!
शर्मा जी ने अपने फ़ोन की लाइट जला ली थी!
अब मैं आपको हमज़ाद के बारे में बताता हूँ! जैसे छलावा होता है, वैसे ही होता है , जंगलों में घूमता रहता है, इंसान के कार्ब जाने में इसको महारत हांसिल है, औरत का रूप लेता है और सभी जीव-जंतुओं का भी रूप धर सकता है! बेहद शक्तिशाली होता है, कंधे चौड़े और बाल लोहरे होते हैं, केश घुंघराले होते हैं, जिसका यार बना, उसका यार बना, जिसका रक़ीब बना उस को बचाने वाला शायद ही नसीब हो!
और यहाँ तो खुद हमज़ाद आ गया था!

----------


## baba

"उठाओ इसे" मैंने कहा,
"ठहरो" वो बोली,
मैं तो ठहरा!
"मैं स्व्यं चलूंगी" वो बोली!
अंधे को मोती मिला!
अब काम का है या नहीं, ये तो वक़्त बताये!
वो तैयार हुई!
हम भी तैयार!
"अपनी क़ब्र की मिटटी साथ ले जाना" नेहा ने मुझसे कहा,
"साथ ही है" मैंने कहा,
"मुस्तैद रहना" उसने फुसफुसाया,
"मुस्तैद हूँ" मैंने कहा,
अब मैंने साक्षात मणिभद्र क्षेत्रपाल का उन्मुख-मंत्र जागृत कर लिया था! अब किसकी मजाल कोई आये!
और,
अब हम चले नेहा के ताऊ की घर की तरफ!
पहुंचे!
वे लोग प्रतीक्षा कर रहे थे!
मैं नेहा के साथ ही चला!
हम कमरे में आये, मैंने सभी को बाहर किया, शर्मा जी को भी!

----------


## baba

और तभी!
तभी नेहा ने कहा, "हमज़ाद, आओ"
कमरे में रखी हर चीज़ गिर गयी!
और!
"कौन है तू?" एक मर्दाना आवाज़ आयी!
"मैं?? मैं?? पता नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"तैयार है?" उसने कहा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
और मेरे सामने एक बारह फीट का आदमी प्रकट हुआ! भयानक!
ये था हमज़ाद!
"आ गए?" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, तुझे लेने" वो बोला,
"अच्छा?" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ!' वो बोला,
"तो ठीक है, जो चाहे कर ले!" मैंने चुनौती दी!
हा! हा! हा!
"तू करेगा मेरा मुक़ाबला?" वो बोला,
और मेरे सामने अब हमज़ाद नहीं, एक जंगली सूअर खड़ा था! उसने रूप बदल लिया था! शेर को भी उसकी जाँघों में दांत घुसेड़ने वाला जंगली सूअर!
मैंने तभी एराम-विद्या का मंत्र पढ़ा!
वो हर्रा-गुर्रा के मेरी और भगा!
और!
मुझ में से पार हो गया!
मुझ पर कोई असर नहीं!
वो पलटा, और वार करते हुए वहीँ पहुँच गया जहां था!
सब बेकार!

----------


## baba

हमज़ाद को एक फायदा हमेशा मिलता है! जहां छलावा सूरज की रौशनी पड़ते ही गायब हो जाता है वहाँ हमज़ाद डटा रहता है, और यहै इंसान उस से मार खा जाता है, इंसान को ऐसे घसीटता है जैसे कोई रेल का इंजन! जिन्नात का यार होता है है ये हमज़ाद! हमज़ाद की सबसे बड़ी पहचान ये है कि ये छाँव से बचता है, जहां छलावा छाँव पसंद करता है वहीँ हमज़ाद छाँव से बचता है, जो हिस्सा इसका छाँव में रहता है वो काला दिखायी पड़ता है! और शेष सफ़ेद!
जंग छिड़ी थी!
हमजज़ाद ने आखिर में नौ रूप बदले! कभी अजगर, कभी सांड और कभी गोह, बस न चला! और भन्न से गायब हो गया! हार गया हमज़ाद!
ये देख नेहा के होश उड़े!
"नहीं!" वो चिल्लाई!
"नहीं, ये कैसे?" वो दोबार चिल्लाई!
"सुन लड़की, अपने होश में आ, समझ, समझने की कोशिश कर कि मैं क्या कह रहा हूँ?'" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं, नहीं" उसे अब फिर से रोना शुरू किया!
ऐसा रोये, ऐसा रोये कि जैसे तन से प्राण ही छूटने वाले हों!
"नेहा?" मैंने कहा,
"तू मरेगा! आज ही मरेगा" अब वो खड़ी हुई और लगी मुझ पर झपटने! मैंने उसको नीचे गिराया, इस से पहले कि मैं उसको झापड़ लगता, आँखें तरेडते हुए हाज़िर हुस शहज़ाद!
"बस, बहुत हुआ" उसने गुस्से से कहा,
"अभी कहाँ, शहज़ाद?" मैंने कहा,
"मुझे ले जाओ, ले जाओ अपने संग शहज़ाद!" अब नेहा लगाए गुहार!
"सुन आलिम, एक और मौका देता हूँ" उसने कहा,
"मौका?" मैं हंसा!
"हाँ मौका" उसने कहा,
"शहज़ाद, लगता है जिन्नाती दुनिया से एक बहुत जल्द ही घट जाएगा और वो है तू!" मैंने कहा,
"ये तो वक़्त तय करेगा" वो बोला,
अब नेहा जा चिपकी शहज़ाद से!
मुझे बहुत बुरा लगा!

----------


## baba

"शहज़ाद, तेरा हमज़ाद भाग गया! तू अभी भी नहीं समझा?" मैंने चेताया,
अब शहज़ाद न सुला दिया नेहा को, धीरे से बिस्तर पर रकह, और बोला, "इनको कौन भगाएगा?
शहज़ाद गायब और मरीद हाज़िर!
हाँ, मरीद! मैं पहचान गया!
पहचान गया कि ये मरीद हैं!
मरीद!
ऊंचे कुल के जिन्नात!
लड़ाकू, ज़हीन और ताक़तवर!
इन्होने कई इंसानों को वरदान दिए हैं! ये बेहद ताक़तवर और अपनी मर्जी से काम करने वाले होते हैं!
दुरंगे कपडे पहनते हैं!
कपडे हमेशा चमकदार होते हैं!
टोपी में फूल और सुनहरी पंख खुंसे होते हैं!
जिन्नात-समाज में इनका बेहद रसूख होता है!
इनमे और दूसरे जिन्नात में तख्लीक़ है!
इन्ही में से कुछ जिन्नाती बादशाह होते हैं!
अपने से कमज़ोर के मुंह नहीं लगते!
उस पर वार भी नहीं करते!
वे दो थे!

----------


## baba

"कौन हैं आप?" मैंने कहा,
"ए आलिम आदमजात!" वे बोले,
"जी, कहिये?" मैंने कहा,
"तुझे क्या तक़लीफ़ है इन दोनों की मुहब्ब्त से?" उनमे से एक ने पूछा,
"जवाब दूंगा, लेकिन उस से पहले आपका तार्रुफ़ जानना चाहूंगा" मैंने कहा,
"मैं इदरीस और ये नखसूल" उसने कहा,
"इदरीस साहब, आप मरीद हैं और ये मेरी खुशनसीबी है कि आपसे मुलाक़ात हुई, आप समझदार हैं, जिन्नाती नफ़्स हटाया करते हैं, आपको खुद मालूम है कि मैं यहाँ क्यों हूँ, आपका एक जिन्न हमारी एक आदमजात पर रजु है, और ये हमाये क़ायदे-कानून में शुमार नहीं रखता" मैंने कहा,
"मान लिया, लेकिन आपकी वो आदमजात ने खुद क़ुबूल किया है अब आप क्या कहेंगे?" इदरीस ने कहा,
"किया नहीं, करवाया गया है" मैंने कहा,
"ये कैसे मुमकिन है?" उसने पूछा,
"कैसे मुमकिन नहीं? असरात हैं, उसको आगे पीछे बस शहज़ाद ही दिखाई दे रहा है, मैं चाहता हूँ उसके असरात हटाये जाएँ और शहज़ाद को यहाँ से दफा होने का फरमान ज़ारी हो" मैंने कहा,
"ये हमारे बूते से बाहर है, हम मुहब्ब्त के बीच में नहीं आते" वो बोला,
तो ठीक है, जैसी आपकी मर्जी" मैंने कहा,
"तो आप नहीं हटने वाले? ऐसा समझूँ मैं?" उनसे पूछा,
"यक़ीनन! ऐसा ही है" मैंने कहा,
"आपकी मर्जी!" कहते ही दोनों मरीद वहाँ से गायब हो गए!

----------


## baba

वे चले गए! मुझे अब घबराहट हुई, मरीद बहुत बड़ी ताक़त हैं! किन के बीच घिर गयी थी ये लड़की नेहा! और कहाँ फंस गया था मैं!
अरे हो जाने दे जैसे ये चाहते हैं!
तुझे क्या?
ठेका थोड़े ही लिया है? जा! वापिस जा!
बार बार कहता मन मेरा!
लेकिन मन की जिसने सुनी हार ही खायी और मौके पर मन छिप जाता है न जाने कहा, इसीलिए मन की नहीं सुननी चाहिए! मन और भटकाता है, कभी यहाँ और कभी वहाँ! ये मन ही है जो सौ फिसदी दोषों का कारण ही, इन दोषों को अवगुण का भोजन खिला पालता रहता हैं हमेशा!
और दिमाग!
दिमाग सारथि है!
कभी गलत नहीं कहता, हाँ सबसे तिरस्कृत भी है ये! कौन सुनता है इसकी! दिमाग की चले तो हार कैसी!
लेकिन मन विशाल है और दिमाग कुछ भी नहीं! अंतरात्मा दिमाग के साथ वास करती है, मन की तो सबसे बड़े शत्रु है, उसकी आँखों की किरकरी है!
मन और अंतरात्मा दो परस्पर शत्रु!
नैसर्गिक शत्रु!
मैंने मन का दमन किया!
गालियां खायीं बहुत!
खानी पड़ीं!
एक इंसानी लड़की को कैसे सौंप दूँ में उस शहज़ाद जिन्न को! वो अपने में ही रहे, उल्लंघन उसने किया क़ायदे का, मैंने नहीं, मैं तो विरोध करूँगा जहां तक कर सकता हूँ, इल्म सीखने का ये मतलब नहीं कि मैं मतलबी हो जाऊं , इल्म बांटने से बढ़ता है और सही इस्तेमाल होने से इसमें लगातार नाइ धार लगती रहती है!
इल्म भोथरा नहीं होना चाहिए, नहीं तो खुद का ही नाश कर देगा!
यही तो सीखा है मैंने इतने वर्षों में!
तय हो गया!
मैं पीछे नहीं हटूंगा!

----------


## baba

मैंने सोचा ही था कि एक वृद्ध जिन्न की आमद हुई!
सफ़ेद बाल और दाढ़ी मूंछ!
उम्र मेरे दादा श्री से भी अधिक!
बुज़ुर्गों का मैं सदैव मान करता हूँ अब चाहे वे मुझे गालियां ही दें!
"जी कहिये?" मैंने ही कहने की ज़हमत उठायी!
"आप ही है वो आलिम?" उसने पूछा,
"जी" मैंने कहा,
"दो बात साफगोई की" वे बोले,
"जी" मैंने सुनने की फरमाइश की!
"आपका क्या फायदा और क्यों बीचे रास्ते में?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"जी, फायदा कुछ नहीं बस इतना कि आदम हूँ तो आदमों के बात करूंगा, बीच में इसलिए कि नाफरमानी आपके शहज़ाद ने की, मैंने नहीं" मैंने साफगोई से कहा,
"बेहतर है" वे बोले,
"शुक्रिया" मैंने कहा,
"मैं समझाता हूँ उसको" वे बोले,
"एहसान" मैंने कहा,
"ज़रुरत ही नहीं" वे बोले और गायब!
कोई रिश्तेदार होंगे शायद!

----------


## baba

कुछ देर और!
और फिर!
शहज़ाद आया वहाँ!
"सुनो ओ आलिम" वो बोला,
"कहो शहज़ाद" मैंने कहा,
"दो बातें, मैं इसको छोडूंगा नहीं और दूसरा फ़ना होने का डर नहीं" उसने साफ़ साफ़ कहा,
"एक बात! जो सही है वो सही है, जो गलत वो गलत" मैंने कहा,
वो अब गायब!
और!
आफ़रीन ओ' सामान-ए-असबाब!
चार क़रीन औरतें वहाँ!
जवान!
खूबसूरत लिबास!
बेपनाह हुस्न वाली औरतें!
"क़रीन हो आप?" मैंने पूछा,
कामोत्तेजक हंसी!
"हमारा दीदार क़िस्मत वाले ही करते हैं" वे बोलीं,
"जानता हूँ!" मैंने कहा,
क़रीन! ज़यादा नहीं बताऊंगा! बस इतना कि इंसान का ईमान लम्हे में डिगाने वाली जिन्न-क़ौम!
क्या चाहिए?
सब हाज़िर!
बांदी! कनीज़, दहक-ए-हुस्न-, दौलत, जवानी, सब!
सब थोक में, खुदरा का तो सवाल ही नहीं!

----------


## baba

"मुझसे क्या चाहिए?" मैंने पूछा,
वे हंसीं!
"कुछ नहीं! आप भला क्या दोगे, आपके बस में है ही क्या?" वे हंस के बोलीं,
"बजह फरमाया आपने, मेरे बस में कुछ नहीं" मैंने कहा,
मैंने बात काटी उनकी, मैं जानता था कि उनका इशारा किस तरफ है!
"वैसे हम कुछ कहें?" उनमे से एक ने कहा,
"नाम बताओ अपना?'' मैंने पूछा,
"अफ़रोज़" उसने कहा,
"हाँ, कहो अफ़रोज़" मैंने कहा,
"मुहब्बत के बीच में क्यों आते हो?" उसने कहा,
"जैसे आप!" मैंने समझा दिया!
"हम तो बनाने आये हैं, आपकी तरह बिगाड़ने नहीं" उसने कहा,
"मैं बिगाड़ नहीं रहा, छैनी से कुरेद कर नक्काशी कर रहा हूँ ग़र गौर करो तो" मैंनेकहा,
"बहुत खूब" उसने कहा,
"शुक्रिया" मैंने कहा,
"अपने इल्म का गलत इस्तेमाल नहीं कर रहे खुद नहीं जानते?" उसने कहा,
"नहीं, क़तई नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"क्या नहीं? जानते नहीं या इस्तेमाल गलत?" उसने कुरेदा!
इस्तेमाल गलत नहीं और मैं ये बखूबी जानता हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"गलत कहा आपने" वो बोली,
"गलत ही सही" मैंने बात ख़तम की!
कुछ लम्हे पोशीदगी के बीते!

----------


## baba

"क्या चाहिए आपको?" उसने पूछा,
"कुछ नहीं" मैंने कहा,
और मेरे सामने ही वो कपड़ों की क़ैद से आज़ाद हो गयीं! सच कहता हूँ ऐसा बेपनाह हुस्न आपको कहीं और कभी भी इस ज़मीन पर नसीब नहीं होगा! खूबसूरत जिस्म जिसके आप महज़ ख्वाब ही ले सकते हैं, शफ्फ़ाफ़! नज़र गढ़ी तो हटेगी नहीं!
"हम तैयार हैं ता-उम्र आइन-इ-रूह में पैबंद होने के लिए!" वो बोली,
मैं चुप!
ऐसा चोर जो छोड़े भी नहीं और चोर भे कहलाये!
खैर!
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
मैंने कहा और वहाँ और भी आ गयीं खूबसूरत क़रीन औरतें!
"ये सब भी" वे बोलीं,
नहीं" मैंने कहा!
"एक गयी तो दोबार कभी नहीं" उसने कहा,
बड़ी गहरी बात थी!
आप समझ के देखिये!
"नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
और अगले ही लम्हे!
सारा कमरा दमक उठा, सोना, हीरे! अकूत दौलत!
बस हाँ कहने के ज़रुरत और सब आपका!
लेकिन नेहा??
नहीं!
जिसलिए ये जंग है वो बदल के बदले नहीं दी जा सकती!
"नहीं अफ़रोज़" मैंने मना किया!
"सोच लो" उसने कहा,
"सोच लिया" मैंने कहा,
"क्या?" उसने पूछा,
"अब जाओ, बहुत हुआ" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं मानोगे?" उसने कहा,
"नहीं" मैंने दोहराया!
"पछताओगे" उसने कहा,
"कोई बात नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"मान जाइये" उसने इल्तज़ा की!
"नहीं" मैं अडिग!
"ठीक है!" वे बोलीं और गायब हुईं!
अँधेरा हो गया कमरे में!
वापिस जैसे धरती पर आ गया मैं!

----------


## baba

वे चली गयीं! मेरा ईमान डिगाने आयी थीं! क़रीन, मित्रगण आप हमज़ाद, मरीद और क़रीन के बारे में और अधिक जानने के लिए विकिपीडिया के मदद ले सकते हैं वहाँ इनका वर्णन अवश्य ही होगा! 
खैर, वे गयीं और उधर एक पहलवान जिन्न हाज़िर हुआ, गुस्से में, जैसे मुझे लील जाएगा नज़रों ही नज़रों में!
"क्या तू ही है वो बदबख्त आलिम?" उसने गुस्से से पूछा,
"बदबख्त? मैंने तो कोई बदबख्त काम नहीं किया साहब?" मैंने कहा,
"बद्तमीज़" उसने कहा,
"गुस्से को लगाम लगाइये, नहीं तो वो हाल करूँगा कि ता-उम्र ज़ुबान हलक़ में पनाह लेगी!" मैंने कहा,
"तेरी ये मज़ाल?" उसने कहा,
और उसने औज़ाख़ रुक्का पढ़ दिया,
मैंने ऐवांग से उसकी काट कर दी!
उसकी आँखें फट गयीं!
उसने तार्रूज़ रुक्का पढ़ा,
मैंने जज़ेमानिया से उसको वापिस फेरा!
उसने दरूद का सहारा लिया, 
मैंने उस्तान से वापिस किया,
उसने दहक़िया इल्म चलाया, मुझे आधा काटने के लिए,
मैंने ऊर्वार्क से उसको काटा!
उसने आज़मूल बंध फेंका,
मैंने करूमी से खोला उसको!
वो हेप!

----------


## baba

तभी और दो जिन्नात हाज़िर हुए!
"क्या चाहते हो ओ आलिम?" उनमे से एक ने कहा,
"आपको बताया होगा शहज़ाद ने, मेरी मंशा औ' इरादा?" मैंने कहा,
"हम्म, पता चला" वो बोला,
"लेकिन मैं कहूं कि ये जायज़ नहीं तब?" उसने कहा,
"क्या बात करते हैं आप साहब! जायज़ नाजायज़ क्या है ये आप बखूबी जानते हैं" मैंने कहा,
"मुहब्ब्त के आड़े नहीं आना चाहिए, ये था मुद्दा मेरा" वो बोला,
"कैसी मुहब्ब्त, सांप और नेवले की मुहब्ब्त? शेर और हिरन की मुहब्ब्त?" मैंने कहा,
"आप मेरा मतलब और न लीजिये" वो बोला,
"मैंने आपका मतलब वाजिब ही लिया है, आप एक काम कीजिये, ऐसे बात नहीं बनेगी, आपके शेख साहिब होंगे उनको भेजिए, हो सकता है बात बन जाए" मैंने कहा,
"मुनासिब है" ये कहा और दोनों गायब!
वो लड़ाका जिन्न रह गया!

----------


## baba

"आप भी जाइये?" मैंने कहा,
वो एकटक मुझे देखता रहा!
"जाइये जनाब!" मैंने कहा,
वो नहीं गया!
"क्या हुआ?" मैंने पूछा,
"कमाल!" उसने कहा,
"कैसे?" मुझे भी नहीं पता था तभी पूछा,
"आपने मेरे सभी अमल काट दिए" उसने कहा,
"ये तो जंग है जनाब, कभी मेरा अमल कटा और कभी आपका!" मैंने कहा,
'और तब भी आपने मुझे नहीं उठाया?" उसने कहा,
अब मैं समझा!
मैं हार गया तो मुझे क़ैद क्यों नहीं किया! 
'देखिये, मैं आपको उठाऊं इस से कोई फायदा नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"वो क्यों?" उसने कहा,
"जो आपको अच्छा लगा वो आपने किये, जो मुझे अच्छा लगा वो मैंने किया, अब आपको उठाने में मुझे कोई अच्छाई नहीं लगी, बल्कि और बुरा लगता" मैंने कहा,
"मान गया मैं आपको" उसने कहा,
"शुक्रिया" मैंने कहा,
"मैं आपके लिए गवाही दूंगा, ये मेरा वायदा है आपसे" उसने कहा,
"शुक्रिया जनाब" वो बोला और गायब हुआ!

----------


## baba

गवाही! जिन्नात में गवाही देने का मतलब है प्राण देना! इंसान की तरह नहीं, कहा और मुकर गए! वायदा और गवाही जिन्नाती दुनिया में बहुत मायने रखते हैं! उसके गवाही देने का मतलब था जैसा मैं चाहूंगा वो उसका साथ देगा! मेरे लिए तो ये जीत का एक कोना था, जिस पर अब मेरा हक़ हो गया था! चलो, कुछ सफलता तो मिली! अब भले ही कोई गवाही दे!
तभी एक बुज़ुर्ग जिन्न हाज़िर हुआ, सर पर फुनगी लगी टोपी पहने, उसके साथ चार और जिन्न! ये शायद शेख साहब थे!
"शेख साहब?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी" वे बोले,
मैंने सर झुकाया!
"कहिये?" वे बोले,
"कहना तो आपको है साहब" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ मुझे पता चला, मैंने समझाया भी लेकिन वो जात से बहार जाने को भी तैयार है लेकिन मान नहीं रहा, कहता है कि वो उस लड़की के बिना नहीं रह सकता, अब आप बताएं मैं क्या करूँ?" उसने मजबूरी बताते हुए कहा,
"मैं समझ गया हूँ" मैंने कहा,
बड़ी मुसीबत थी ये, अब अगर कोई दंड पाने को भी तैयार है तो आप उसको क्या दंड देंगे?
अजीब मुसीबत थी!
तभी मुझे एक बीच का रास्ता सूझा,
"एक तजवीज़ दूँ शेख साहब?" मैंने कहा,
"जी ज़रूर" वे बोले,
"आप अगर मुझे एक माहका समय दें तो मैं इधर इस आदमजात लड़की को समझा सकता हूँ, हो सकता है समझ जाये, आगे उसकी मर्जी, ऐसा ही आप शहज़ाद को केह दें, कैसा मशविरा है?" मैंने कहा,
"बेहतरीन रास्ता निकाला है आपने!" वे बोले,
"शुक्रिया" मैंने कहा,
"मैं अभी आता हूँ" शेख साहब ने कहा और कुछ ही देर में फिर हाज़िर हुए, शहज़ाद को लिए!
"मैंने समझा दिया है इसको, लेकिन इसका भी कुछ कहना है" वे बोले, 
"जी कहिये?" मैंने कहा,
"ये ही बतायेगा" वे बोले,
"जनाब आलिम साहब!" वो बोला,
"कहिये शहज़ाद साहब" मैंने उत्तर दिया,
"मुझे ये मशविरा मंजूर है लेकिन एक शर्त है" उसने कहा,
"बताइये क्या शर्त है?" मैंने कहा,
"एक माह तक आप उस पर कोई अमल नहीं करेंगे, वायदा?" शहज़ाद ने कहा,
"वायदा" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है, आप समझा लीजिये उसको, मान जाए तो मैं, नहीं तो आप हट जाना, मंजूर?" उसने कहा,
"मंजूर" मैंने कहा,
और सभी गायब!
असरात भी गायब!

----------


## baba

किस्सा अभी ख़तम नहीं लेकिन!
एक माह का वक़्त था!
समझ जाए तो ठीक, न समझे तो आगे उसकी क़िस्मत!
एक और तन्वी सही!
मैं क्या करू? जितना कर सकता था कर लिया, जितना कर सकूंगा अवश्य ही करूँगा!
मैं कमरा खोल कर बाहर आया, उसके माता-पिता के पास गया, सभी बर्फ से जमे थे! मेरे इंतज़ार में धुआं भी नहीं उड़ रहा था बर्फ से!
अब मैंने यही बात सभी को बताई!
एक माह का वक़्त!
अब समझाना इनका काम,
मैं केवल एक बार समझाऊंगा,
अमल इस्तेमाल नहीं करूँगा,
वायदा नहीं तोडूंगा,
जिसने मुझ पर यक़ीन किया मैं उसका वायदा पाक़ रखूँगा, नहीं तोडूंगा!
अब मैं चला शर्मा जी के साथ बाहर!

----------


## baba

मैं वहाँ से उसी रात वापिस आ गया शर्मा जी के साथ रात क्या सुबह ही हो चली थी! जिन्नाती असरात होने से शरीर में दर्द हो रहा था, सर फटे जा रहा था, किसी तरह से मैं अपने स्थान पर आया, शर्मा जी ने छोड़ा और मैं शर्मा जी समेत बिस्तर में ढेर हो गया!
आँख खुली, ढाई बजा था दिन का, कमर और कन्धों में अभी भी दर्द था, शर्मा जी सोये थे, मैंने जगाया नहीं, मैं खुद ही बाहर आया, हाथ-मुंह धोये और फिर एक सहायक से चाय के लिए कह दिया, और अंदर आ गया कक्ष के, कुर्सी में धंस गया, मेरा जानकार एक कुत्ता भूरा मेरे पास आ गया, मैं उसके सर पर हाथ फेरता रहा, फिर उसनी किसी बिल्ली आदि को देखा तो भाग छूटा!
अब शर्मा जी उठ गए,
नमस्कार हुई,
सहायक चाय ले आया,
चाय पीनी आरम्भ की,
"क्या टाइम हो गया?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"पौने तीन हो गए" मैंने कहा,
"बहुत सोये जी हम तो" वे बोले,
"थक गए थे" मैंने कहा,
चाय पी और शर्मा जी कुर्सी पर बैठ गए,
"क्या लगता है आपको गुरु जी, मान जायेगी निवि?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"अब उसके माँ-बाप समझाएं भला-बुरा, मैं तो आखिरी दिन समझाऊंगा, अगर अड़ी रही तो सबसे बड़ा दुश्मन मैं ही ठहरूंगा उसका तो" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, ये तो है" वे बोले,
और फिर हम अपने अपने काम में मशगूल हो गए!

----------


## baba

करीब पंद्रह दिन बाद मुझे खबर लगी कि निवि समझने लगी है, उसे उस शहज़ाद से कोई लगाव नहीं रहा, या लगाव घटता जा रहा है! खबर तो अच्छी थी, उसके पिता ने दी थी, लेकिन हो सकता है समय बिता रही हो? मन में कुछ और ही हो? ऐसे ख़याल बहुत आते मन में मेरे!
और फिर, 
मित्रगण,
एक माह से एक रोज पहले मैं शर्मा जी के साथ गया निवि के घर,
निवि पतली-दुबली हो चुकी थी, चेहरे पर मुंहासे निकल आये थे, लगता था जैसे कि बीमार है, ये छोड़ने का गम तो नहीं था, ये इंतज़ार था! लकिन अब फैंसला उसका था, आगे की वो जाने!
उसने नमस्ते की, हमने नमस्ते ली!
बस कुछ माकूल सवाल!
यही पूछने थे मैंने उस से!
सो पूछे,
"निवि, सोच लिया?" मैंने पूछा,
"क्या?" उसने असमंजस में जवाब दिया,
"जाना है या रहना है?" मैंने पूछा,
"रहना है" उसने कहा,
"पलटने के आसार लगते हैं मुझे!" मैंने कहा,
कुछ न बोली वो!
मैं समझ गया!
अब क्या पूछना!
बस!
सवाल ख़तम!
मैं उठा वहाँ से!
और सच्चाई बता दी मैंने उसके माता-पिता को!
वे भी सन्न!
बेचारे!
वे भी क्या करते!
जहां मैं वहाँ वे!
"ठीक है, मैं कल आता हूँ संध्या समय" मैंने कहा,
"जी" वे भारी मन से बोले,
"एक बार और कोशिश कर लो, जी भर के, बात बन ही जाए" मैंने कहा,
"जी" वे बोले,
और हम वहाँ से बाहर!
"वही हुआ जो नहीं होना चाहिए था, शर्मा जी ने कहा,
"ये दिल के मामले हैं, आँखें कुछ और कहती हैं, दिल कुछ और और दिमाग सबसे अलग!" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ जी" वे बोले,
"हां, फैंसला मुझे पता है!" मैंने कहा,
"मैं भी जानता हूँ" वे बोले,
अब हमारी गाड़ी सर्र से दौड़ती चली गयी हमे लेकर!
हमारे स्थान पर!

----------


## baba

और आया फैंसले का वो दिन जब मैं वहाँ पहुंचा, और फिर फैंसले की वो रात जब शहज़ाद वहाँ आना था और इस तरह फैंसले की वो घडी जब कमरे में मैं और निवि ही थे!
रात दस बजे,
शहज़ाद हाज़िर हुआ अकेला! दमकता हुआ! अपने संग जिन्नाती फूल लिए, बड़े बड़े सुलतान गुलाब लिए! उसने मुझे देख सर हिलाया और मैंने उसे! वक़्त वही से चलना शुरू हुआ जहां से उस दिन रुका था!
निवि चहक उठी!
शहज़ाद ने निवि को देखा! उसके करीब आया,
निवि उठी और उसकी कमर तक ही आयी वो! कैसे बेमेल में!
देखा था मैंने अपनी आँखों से!
फैंसला हो चुका था!
बस होठों से तस्दीक़ होना बाकी था!
"आपने समझाया मेरी मेहबूबा को?" शहज़ाद ने पूछा,
"जितना समझा सकते थे" मैंने कहा,
"तब तो आप हार गए आलिम" उसने कहा,
"आपकी मुहब्ब्त के आगे" मैंने कहा,
"मैंने आपको लाख समझाया था, मान जाते तो एक माह की जुदाई न होती, मुझसे पूछिए जुदाई का वो आलम" उसने कहा,
"मैं समझ सकता हूँ" मैंने कहा,
अब गले से लगा लिया शहज़ाद ने उसे!
निवि लिपट के खूब रोई!
शहज़ाद आंसू पोंछता रहा उसके!
मैं ऊपरवाले पर हंस रहा था! अरे! देख! नीचे आके देख! अपने बन्दे देख! उनके करम देख! बेमेल मेल देख!
फिर और हंसा!
क्या देख! तू तो सब जानता है!
तेरी रजा के बगैर क्या होता है!
सांस अंदर जाए और वापिस ही न आये!
माफ़ करना!
इंसान हूँ, इंसानी फ़ितरत है!
हार!
हाँ!
हार गया मैं!
क्या करूँ!
हारना पड़ा!
जज़बातों से हार गया मैं!

----------


## baba

कोमल मुहब्ब्त के फोकी रुई से बने हलके जज़्बात मुझ पर बहुत भारी पड़े!
हाँ............
सही कहा तूने शहज़ाद!
हार गया मैं!
हार गया एक आलिम!
हाँ.......
हार क़ुबूल!
"आलिम?" शहज़ाद ने कहा,
"हाँ?" मैंने पूछा,
"शुक्रिया" उसने कहा,
"किसलिए?" मैंने पूछा,
"जानबूझकर हारने के लिए!" वो बोला,
मैं चुप! जैसे मानों पानी में डूब गया होऊं मैं!
"मैं जानबूझकर नहीं हार शहज़ाद! तुम्हारी मुहब्ब्त ने हराया मुझे!" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं! आप अगर चाहते तो मुझे फ़ना कर देते, नामोनिशान मिटा देते मेरा! है या नहीं?" उसने पूछा,
मेरा चुप रहना ही बेहतर था!
सो चुप रहा!
और तभी शेख साहब हाज़िर हुए!
मैंने सलाम किया!
सलाम क़ुबूल हुआ!
मैं हंसा!
वे भी हँसे!
बातचीत हो गयी!

----------


## baba

और फिर मेरा दोस्त गवाह हाज़िर हुआ!
मेरे पास आया और मेरा माथा चूमा!
"कभी भी याद करना, मैं दर पर हाज़िर हो जाऊँगा" उसने कहा,
चुप मैं!
मैं चलने लगा तो शहज़ाद ने रोक लिया!
"मौका मिले तो कभी मेहमान नवाजी का मौका दीजियेगा" वो बोला,
मैंने हाँ में गर्दन हिलायी!
"मैं बिछ जाऊँगा, मेरे ऊपर से मेरी दहलीज पर करना" उसने कहा,
मैं हल्का सा हंसा!
और कमरे से बाहर!
मैंने बता दिया कि अब निवि निवि नहीं!
जिसने रोना है रोये जिसने हंसना है हँसे!
वक़्त बीत चला!
इक्कीस नवंबर २०१२ की रात को निवि ऐसी सोयी कि कभी उठी ही नहीं! केवल उसकी देह ही उठी!
अब कुछ भी कहो!
शहज़ाद ले गया,
या,
वो खुद चली गयी!
फैंसला उसका था!
हाँ, मैंने कभी शहज़ाद को नहीं बुलाया, न मेहमान ही बना उसका, हालांकि मुझ पर दबाव बनाया गया निवि के परिवार द्वारा, लेकिन मैं नहीं झुका! तंत्र खेल नहीं!
हाँ, मेरा गवाह दोस्त ज़रूर आया! दो बार, मिलने के लिए, और न ओ मैंने और न कभी उसने निवि का ज़िकर किया!
मैं जानता हूँ निवि कहाँ है!
बस, खुश है!
खुश रहे!
हमेशा!
साधुवाद!

|||||||||||||||||||||||||| समाप्त ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

----------


## ajayraj09

Kya yeh Guruji ka naya thread hai ya koi bhai purani kahaniyo ko duhra raha hai?

----------


## baba

> Kya yeh Guruji ka naya thread hai ya koi bhai purani kahaniyo ko duhra raha hai?


लगता है आप मेरी कुछ कहानियां पढ़ चुके हो ! मैं यहाँ पर नई और पुरानी सभी कहानियां फिर से यहाँ पर पोस्ट करूँगा ताकि जो मित्र जिन्होंने आज तक मेरी कोई कहानी नही पढ़ी वो यहाँ पर सब एक साथ पढ़ सके तथा मैं यहाँ पर आपको कुछ अन्य बातें भी बताऊंगा जो पर-लौकिक जीवन से जुडी है !
उम्मीद है की आप मेरे सूत्र को अपने दोस्तों को शेयर करेंगे ताकि वो भी कहानियों का लुफ्त उठा सके ! आप ये सूत्र फेसबुक, ब्लॉग, whatsapp, ट्वीटर या अन्य किसी भी साईट पर शेयर कर सकते है !
इस से मेरी कहानियां ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोगों तक पहुंचेगी !

----------


## ajayraj09

> लगता है आप मेरी कुछ कहानियां पढ़ चुके हो ! मैं यहाँ पर नई और पुरानी सभी कहानियां फिर से यहाँ पर पोस्ट करूँगा ताकि जो मित्र जिन्होंने आज तक मेरी कोई कहानी नही पढ़ी वो यहाँ पर सब एक साथ पढ़ सके तथा मैं यहाँ पर आपको कुछ अन्य बातें भी बताऊंगा जो पर-लौकिक जीवन से जुडी है !
> उम्मीद है की आप मेरे सूत्र को अपने दोस्तों को शेयर करेंगे ताकि वो भी कहानियों का लुफ्त उठा सके ! आप ये सूत्र फेसबुक, ब्लॉग, whatsapp, ट्वीटर या अन्य किसी भी साईट पर शेयर कर सकते है !
> इस से मेरी कहानियां ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोगों तक पहुंचेगी !


गुरूजी प्रणाम, अगर आप वहां पर अधूरी पड़े संस्मरण को पूरा करते तो ज्यादा आनंद आता.

सादर,

----------


## DHARMENDRA

kucch naya milega kya;):

----------


## Balrajg1970

> और फिर मेरा दोस्त गवाह हाज़िर हुआ!
> मेरे पास आया और मेरा माथा चूमा!
> "कभी भी याद करना, मैं दर पर हाज़िर हो जाऊँगा" उसने कहा,
> चुप मैं!
> मैं चलने लगा तो शहज़ाद ने रोक लिया!
> "मौका मिले तो कभी मेहमान नवाजी का मौका दीजियेगा" वो बोला,
> मैंने हाँ में गर्दन हिलायी!
> "मैं बिछ जाऊँगा, मेरे ऊपर से मेरी दहलीज पर करना" उसने कहा,
> मैं हल्का सा हंसा!
> ...


Parnam Guru Ji, bhot achi lagi, kuch or post karo jeee .....angelic

----------


## Balrajg1970

> और फिर मेरा दोस्त गवाह हाज़िर हुआ!
> मेरे पास आया और मेरा माथा चूमा!
> "कभी भी याद करना, मैं दर पर हाज़िर हो जाऊँगा" उसने कहा,
> चुप मैं!
> मैं चलने लगा तो शहज़ाद ने रोक लिया!
> "मौका मिले तो कभी मेहमान नवाजी का मौका दीजियेगा" वो बोला,
> मैंने हाँ में गर्दन हिलायी!
> "मैं बिछ जाऊँगा, मेरे ऊपर से मेरी दहलीज पर करना" उसने कहा,
> मैं हल्का सा हंसा!
> ...


Parnam Guru Ji, bhot achi lagi, kuch or post karo jeee .....angelic Sir jee maf karna muje hidi m edit karna nahe atat

----------


## anita

> Parnam Guru Ji, bhot achi lagi, kuch or post karo jeee .....angelic Sir jee maf karna muje hidi m edit karna nahe atat


आप हिंदी में लिखने के लिए इस कड़ी का प्रयोग करे 
http://www.google.com/inputtools/try/

ऑफलाइन लिखने के लिए यहाँ जाये 
http://www.google.com/inputtools/windows/

----------


## Balrajg1970

धऩयवाद अनीता जी :D:

----------


## anita

> धऩयवाद अनीता जी :D:


देख कर ख़ुशी हुई 

धन्यवाद

----------


## baba

मैं किसी क्रिया में व्यस्त था तो कुछ पोस्ट नही कर पाया ! आज आया हूँ थोडा विश्राम करके फिर कुछ घटनाओं का जिक्र करता हूँ !

आप सभी मित्रों का धन्यवाद जिनको तात्रिक घटनाएँ पसंद आई !

----------


## ajayraj09

> मैं किसी क्रिया में व्यस्त था तो कुछ पोस्ट नही कर पाया ! आज आया हूँ थोडा विश्राम करके फिर कुछ घटनाओं का जिक्र करता हूँ !
> 
> आप सभी मित्रों का धन्यवाद जिनको तात्रिक घटनाएँ पसंद आई !


*
गुरूजी प्रणाम,
आपका ही इन्तजार था, उम्मीद है कुछ नयी जानकारी और रोमांचक घटनाओ के बारे में जानने को मिलेगा. 
अपडेट की प्रतीक्षा में-

सादर,

*

----------


## shriram

आदरणीय गुरूजी आप को यहाँ पर देखकर बड़ा अच्छा लगा .आप अपनी अधूरी कहानी -177- एक रहस्य!!!वर्ष २०११, गढ़वाल के समीप की एक घटना -को पूरा करने की कृपा करे .आप जैसे बिद्वान ब्यक्ति को वहां पर देखकर बड़ा दुःख होता था .इस साईट पर भुत प्रेत पर लिखी कहानिया बेसिर पैर की एवं बकवास है .भानुमति का पिटारा -कहीं की ईट कहीं का रोड़ा - की तरह यहाँ के लेखक बन्धु जो भी मन में आता गया उसे लिखते गए .आप को इस जगह देखकर मुझे काफी आत्मिक आनंद मिला .जबसे आपका पुराना सूत्र बंद हुआ तभी से  हम आपको काफी दिनों से इंटरनेट पर खोज रहे थे .आज हम आप को खोज ही लिए .अब आप की नयी कहानिया पढने को मिलेगी .आप की सारी पुरानी177 कहानिया हमारे पास है .डॉ गोविन्द पाण्डेय -श्रीराम

----------


## baba

पुराने मित्रों को यहाँ देख कर काफी ख़ुशी हुई, वहां फोरम पर किसी की कोई इज्जत ही नही है, ना तो सदस्यों की ना ही नियामक या प्रशासक की, इसलिए मेरा मन नही करता वापिस वहां जाने का !
मैं यहीं पर अपनी नई घटनाओं का जिक्र करूँगा ! 
मैं सोच रहा हूँ की पहले पुरानी घटनाओं का जिक्र करूँ या फिर या सिर्फ नई ही लिखूं, आप सभी मित्र अपनी राय दें !

----------


## baba

यहाँ उपस्थित सभी मित्रों का निवेदन है की आप मेरे इस सूत्र का लिंक अपने सभी मित्रों को सेंड कर दें ताकि वो भी यहाँ पर मेरी घटनाओं को पढ़ सके !
मुझे मालूम है की मेरे हजारों मित्र जो मेरी कहानियां पढ़ना चाहते है पर उनको पता नही है की कहाँ पर पढ़ें !
इसलिए सभी मित्र इस सूत्र का लिंक ईमेल, फेसबुक, व्हाटस्प, अन्य फोरम पर, अन्य फोरम पर व्यक्तिगत सन्देश से भेजे, ताकि वो यहाँ पर आकर मेरी नविन कहानियां पढ़ सके !
मैं मैं जल्दी-जल्दी अपडेट करूँगा,
मैं कुछ समय फ्री हूँ तो तब तक २०-२५ नई घटनाएँ यहाँ डालता हूँ ! ये सब २०१५ की घटनाएँ है !

----------


## xman

गुरूजी प्रणाम 
मैंने आपकी पुरानी सभी कहानियां पढ़ी है 
आप कृपया करके जल्दी से कोई नई कहानी डाले
लम्बे समय से मन मचल रहा है आपकी कहानी पढ़ें को 
अगर मैं कभी व्यक्तिगत तौर पर कभी मिल पाया तो अपने आपको बहुत भाग्यशाली समझूंगा 
अगर आप थोड़ी कृपा कर दो तो ऐसा हो सकता है 
अगर आपके पास १० मिनट का समय हो तो मैं आपसे मिलना चाहता हूँ 
आपके दर्शन की इच्छा है

----------


## baba

मैं आज ही एक तजा घटना के बारे में लिखना शुरू करता हूँ ,

----------


## xman

> मैं आज ही एक तजा घटना के बारे में लिखना शुरू करता हूँ ,


धन्यवाद गुरूजी 
गुरूजी मेरे ख्याल से इस मंच के काफी सदस्यों ने आपकी पुरानी कहानियां नही पढ़ी होगी तो क्यों ना पहले पुरानी कहानियां यहाँ पर डाल दी जाये, क्यों की उनके लिए तो वो भी नई ही है |
अगर आपके पास समय की कमी हो तो और आपका आदेश हो तो मैं आपकी पुरानी कहानियां यहाँ डाल दूँ, मेरे पास आपकी सभी कहानियां पीडीऍफ़ में सेव की हुई है

----------


## baba

वैसे मित्र आपकी बात भी सही है की अगर यहाँ पर ज्यादातर ने मेरी पुरानी घटनाएँ नही पढ़ी है तो उनको वो पढनी चाहिए !
फिर मैं ऐसा करता हूँ की पहले पुरानी घटनाये ही डालता हूँ ! कुछ ही दिन में डाल दूंगा वो तो ! फिर मेरी अंतिम घटना जो अधूरी है उसे पूरी करता हूँ और फिर नई घटना के बारे में लिखता हूँ !

वैसे ये आइडिया अच्छा है !

----------


## xman

जी गुरूजी 
अगर आपको मेरी सहायता की आवश्यकता हो तो एक बार आदेश कर दें 
मैं अगर आपके कोई काम आया तो मैं धन्य हो जाऊंगा

----------


## xman

मैंने पुराने फोरम पर कुछ सदस्यों को मेसेज किया है की गुरूजी हिंदी विचार मंच पर आ गये है, अब धीरे-धीरे आपके सभी पाठक यहाँ आ जायेंगे

----------


## shriram

आदरणीय गुरूजी  जल्दी से अधूरी रचना -एक रहस्य!!!वर्ष २०११, गढ़वाल के समीप की एक घटना - को यहाँ पर पूरी करने की कृपा करे यह आपसे हम और आपके सभी पुराने पाठको का अनुरोध हैं . आपके वहां वाले  सूत्र पर आने के काफी पहले ही सन १९९८ में मै मेडिकल का छात्र था तभी हमनेश्री अरुण कुमार  शर्मा जी की -मारण पात्र -किताब एवं डॉ श्रीमाली जी की -शमशान भैरवी -किताब पढ़ी थी .तबसे तंत्र के प्रति थोडा सा लगाव शुरू हुआ .इंटरनेट पर तंत्र की चीजे खोजते रहे .डॉ श्रीमाली जी की पत्रिका - तंत्र मंत्रयंत्र - को भी काफी दिनों तक पढ़े परन्तु वहां पर तंत्र केप्रति  रूचि रखने वालो के लिए ब्यव्सयिकता का ब्यवसाय था . खोजते -खोजते आप को ढूंढा तो फिर कहीं नहीं गये.बस आप से ही जुड़े रहे .आप की कहानिया संतुष्ट करती हैं .बस दो चीजे अखरती थी .पहली आप जैसे विद्वान् ब्यक्ति का उस साईट पर होना और दूसरी आप की और आदरणीय शर्मा जी की बातचीत में अश्लील शब्दावली का प्रयोग .पढ़ कर हंसी तो आती हैं पर एक विद्वान् ब्यक्ति की रचना में ये सब नहीं होना चाहिए .डॉ श्रीमाली जी और श्री अरुण कुमार  शर्मा जी की एवं अन्य तांत्रिक लेखको की रचनाओ में इस तरह की शब्दावली का प्रयोग नहीं देखा हूँ .इसे दूर कर सके तो बड़ी अच्छी बात होगी

----------


## mukesh jangir

आपकी घटनाऐ अच्छी लगी ।और भी लिखे हम इन्तजार कर रहे हैँ।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

सादर चरण स्पर्श बाबाजी, पहली बार किसी औघड़ बाबा को ऑनलाइन गपशप संगोष्टी मंच पर देखकर अतीव प्रसन्नता का अनुभव हो रहा है। कहानियों के अतिरिक्त यदि आप एक अलग सूत्र में तंत्र-मंत्र-यंत्र सम्बन्धित समस्याओं का समाधान करते तो अत्यधिक लाभप्रद होता। आप अपनी शक्तियों के प्रयोग द्वारा मुझे पहिचान तो गए ही होंगे। जिस प्रकार एक पागल दूसरे पागल को, एक गधा दूसरे गधे को, एक लेखक दूसरे लेखक को पहिचान लेता है, ठीक उसी प्रकार आप भी मुझे पहिचान गए होंगे। मेरी समस्या यह है कि मेरी मंत्र शक्ति इतनी स्लो स्पीड में काम करती है जैसे मोबाइल का टू-जी नेटवर्क। मंत्र पढ़ते-पढ़ते थक जाता हूँ और मंत्र के काम करने की स्पीड स्लो होने की वजह से सामने वाला विरोधी मौके का फायदा उठाकर कसकर एक चाँटा जड़कर रफूचक्कर हो जाता है। क्या इस स्लो स्पीड को बूस्ट करने का कोई उपाय है जिससे मंत्र शक्ति फोर-जी की जेट स्पीड से काम कर सके? आशा ही नहीं अपितु पूर्ण विश्वास है कि आप समस्या का समाधान कर चाँटा खाकर अपमानित होने से बचाएँगे।

----------


## baba

> सादर चरण स्पर्श बाबाजी, पहली बार किसी औघड़ बाबा को ऑनलाइन गपशप संगोष्टी मंच पर देखकर अतीव प्रसन्नता का अनुभव हो रहा है। कहानियों के अतिरिक्त यदि आप एक अलग सूत्र में तंत्र-मंत्र-यंत्र सम्बन्धित समस्याओं का समाधान करते तो अत्यधिक लाभप्रद होता। आप अपनी शक्तियों के प्रयोग द्वारा मुझे पहिचान तो गए ही होंगे। जिस प्रकार एक पागल दूसरे पागल को, एक गधा दूसरे गधे को, एक लेखक दूसरे लेखक को पहिचान लेता है, ठीक उसी प्रकार आप भी मुझे पहिचान गए होंगे। मेरी समस्या यह है कि मेरी मंत्र शक्ति इतनी स्लो स्पीड में काम करती है जैसे मोबाइल का टू-जी नेटवर्क। मंत्र पढ़ते-पढ़ते थक जाता हूँ और मंत्र के काम करने की स्पीड स्लो होने की वजह से सामने वाला विरोधी मौके का फायदा उठाकर कसकर एक चाँटा जड़कर रफूचक्कर हो जाता है। क्या इस स्लो स्पीड को बूस्ट करने का कोई उपाय है जिससे मंत्र शक्ति फोर-जी की जेट स्पीड से काम कर सके? आशा ही नहीं अपितु पूर्ण विश्वास है कि आप समस्या का समाधान कर चाँटा खाकर अपमानित होने से बचाएँगे।



अरे ! आप तो एकदम मस्त आदमी मालूम होते हो,  मैं जल्दी ही एक नया सूत्र शुरू करूँगा जिसमे काफी जानकारी भी दूंगा और आपकी समस्या का समाधान भी !
फिलहाल मैं यहाँ पर अपनी कुछ घटनाओं की जनकारी देता हूँ !
काफी सदस्य इन्तजार कर रहे है !

----------


## baba

> आदरणीय गुरूजी  जल्दी से अधूरी रचना -एक रहस्य!!!वर्ष २०११, गढ़वाल के समीप की एक घटना - को यहाँ पर पूरी करने की कृपा करे यह आपसे हम और आपके सभी पुराने पाठको का अनुरोध हैं . आपके वहां वाले  सूत्र पर आने के काफी पहले ही सन १९९८ में मै मेडिकल का छात्र था तभी हमनेश्री अरुण कुमार  शर्मा जी की -मारण पात्र -किताब एवं डॉ श्रीमाली जी की -शमशान भैरवी -किताब पढ़ी थी .तबसे तंत्र के प्रति थोडा सा लगाव शुरू हुआ .इंटरनेट पर तंत्र की चीजे खोजते रहे .डॉ श्रीमाली जी की पत्रिका - तंत्र मंत्रयंत्र - को भी काफी दिनों तक पढ़े परन्तु वहां पर तंत्र केप्रति  रूचि रखने वालो के लिए ब्यव्सयिकता का ब्यवसाय था . खोजते -खोजते आप को ढूंढा तो फिर कहीं नहीं गये.बस आप से ही जुड़े रहे .आप की कहानिया संतुष्ट करती हैं .बस दो चीजे अखरती थी .पहली आप जैसे विद्वान् ब्यक्ति का उस साईट पर होना और दूसरी आप की और आदरणीय शर्मा जी की बातचीत में अश्लील शब्दावली का प्रयोग .पढ़ कर हंसी तो आती हैं पर एक विद्वान् ब्यक्ति की रचना में ये सब नहीं होना चाहिए .डॉ श्रीमाली जी और श्री अरुण कुमार  शर्मा जी की एवं अन्य तांत्रिक लेखको की रचनाओ में इस तरह की शब्दावली का प्रयोग नहीं देखा हूँ .इसे दूर कर सके तो बड़ी अच्छी बात होगी


मैं कोई लेखक नही हूँ, मैं तो जो घटना होती है वो लिख देता हूँ, कुछ बातें ऐसी घटनाओं में लिखनी जरुरी भी होती है ! हाँ अगर मैं उच्च कोटि का लेखक होता तो शब्दों का पूरा ध्यान रखता !
फिर भी मैंने सीधे-सीधे शब्द ना लिखकर उनके सिर्फ भाव ही लिखें है !

----------


## MALLIKA

> सादर चरण स्पर्श बाबाजी, पहली बार किसी औघड़ बाबा को ऑनलाइन गपशप संगोष्टी मंच पर देखकर अतीव प्रसन्नता का अनुभव हो रहा है। कहानियों के अतिरिक्त यदि आप एक अलग सूत्र में तंत्र-मंत्र-यंत्र सम्बन्धित समस्याओं का समाधान करते तो अत्यधिक लाभप्रद होता। आप अपनी शक्तियों के प्रयोग द्वारा मुझे पहिचान तो गए ही होंगे। जिस प्रकार एक पागल दूसरे पागल को, एक गधा दूसरे गधे को, एक लेखक दूसरे लेखक को पहिचान लेता है, ठीक उसी प्रकार आप भी मुझे पहिचान गए होंगे। मेरी समस्या यह है कि मेरी मंत्र शक्ति इतनी स्लो स्पीड में काम करती है जैसे मोबाइल का टू-जी नेटवर्क। मंत्र पढ़ते-पढ़ते थक जाता हूँ और मंत्र के काम करने की स्पीड स्लो होने की वजह से सामने वाला विरोधी मौके का फायदा उठाकर कसकर एक चाँटा जड़कर रफूचक्कर हो जाता है। क्या इस स्लो स्पीड को बूस्ट करने का कोई उपाय है जिससे मंत्र शक्ति फोर-जी की जेट स्पीड से काम कर सके? आशा ही नहीं अपितु पूर्ण विश्वास है कि आप समस्या का समाधान कर चाँटा खाकर अपमानित होने से बचाएँगे।



ऐसा कुछ मुझे भी अपने लिए लगता  है  !

----------


## baba

सभी मित्रों को मेरा नमस्कार ! मैं कुछ पुरानी घटनाओं का जिक्र करता हूँ, फिर कुछ नई का, 
पुरानी घटनाएँ नए सदस्यों व मित्रों के लिए तथा नई घटनाएँ पुराने व नए दोनों प्रकार के सदस्यों व मित्रों के लिए !

तो अब मैं शुरुवात करता हूँ ...

----------


## baba

> ऐसा कुछ मुझे भी अपने लिए लगता  है  !


लगता है यहाँ पर कई मित्र है जो इसमें रूचि रखते है, आप सभी का समाधान किया जायेगा पर एक अलग सूत्र में !

----------


## baba

मिर्ज़ापुर! भारत का एक प्राचीन शहर, उत्तर प्रदेश का ये जिला वैसे तो अंग्रेजों ने बसाया था, लेकिन ये शहर काफी प्राचीन है, अपने पीतल-उद्योग और कालीन के लिए मशहूर है ये शहर! इसी शहर में गंगा विंध्याचल क्षेत्र को छोटी है और आगे के लिए सफ़र तय करती है, दिल्ली और कलकत्ता से समान दूरी है और ऐसे ही वाराणसी और इलाहबाद से समान दूरी पर है! इसी के घाट पर मेरी मुलाक़ात एक औघड़ बसंत नाथ से हुई थी, वो यहीं का निवासी था, और यहीं निवास किया करता था, मेरी प्रघाड़ता तो नहीं थी उस से लेकिन उसकी और मेरी विचारधारा अवश्य ही मिलती थी! उसके पास कुछ अनूठी सिद्धियाँ थीं, जो उसने मुझे सिखाने को कहा था, मैं उसी सन्दर्भ में उसके पास आया जाया करता था!

----------


## baba

ऐसे ही एक सिलसिले में मैं वहाँ गया था वर्ष २०११ की शीत ऋतू में, मैं वहाँ पर कुल छब्बीस दिन रहा और दो सिद्धियाँ मैंने सीख ली थीं, बाद में उनको लगातार तीन वर्ष तक जागृत भी करना था, इसी दौरान मेरी मुलाक़ात वहाँ लोमा औघड़ से हुई, वो नेपाल का रहने वाला था, और अधिकतर कामाख्या में ही वास करता था, उसी लोमा औघड़ के पास एक अनूठी साध्वी थी, अनूठी इसलिए कि लोम ने उसको भी औघड़ बना दिया था! मेरी मुलाक़ात उस से भी हुई थी, गज़ब की औघड़ थी वो औरत!
लोमा औघड़ के पास वैसे तो बहुत साध्वियां थीं लेकिन ये साध्वी पर्णी उनमे से अलग थी, घमंडी और अपने आपको स्व्यं शक्ति-स्वरुप समझने वाली! औघड़ में यदि दम्भ हो तो विनाशकारी होता है, औघड़ को शांत और निर्मोही होना चाहिए, ये उसके गुण हैं, परन्तु यहाँ उल्टा था, लोमा में कुछ नमी थी लेकिन इस पर्णी में कतई नहीं! ऐसे ही मेरे एक जानने वाले औघड़ चण्डिक से वो उलझ गयी, चण्डिक ने मुझे बुलाया मैंने दोनों का पक्ष सुना और पर्णी को गलत सिद्ध कर दिया! बस, यही से फटाव होता चला गया, मेरे सुनने में आया कि उसने लोमा को भी मेरे खिलाफ भड़का दिया था! और फिर यदि बारूद खुले में पड़ा हो तो उसको चिंगारी की आवश्यकता नहीं होती! धूप की गर्मी ही उसको सुलगा देती है!
और ऐसा ही हुआ!
पर्णी उलझ गयी एक सुबह मुझसे!
बात केवल इतनी थी कि चण्डिक से पानी गिर गया था उस पर, तो वो लगी बकने अनाप-शनाप! 'देख-लूंगी, तेरे उस यार औघड़ को भी देख लूंगी!' उस समय मैं मदिरा की झोंक में था, मैं वहीँ पहुँच गया और बात आगे बढ़ती चली गयी! चण्डिक ने क्षमा माग ली, और बसंत नाथ ने किस्सा ख़तम करने को कहा, 
कुछ दिनों के बाद मैं दिल्ली वापिस आ गया, 
करीब महीना बीता होगा,
चण्डिक का फ़ोन आप्य कि लोमा की मौत हो गयी है और अब उसके डेरे की रानी उसकी चिलम वो पर्णी है! मैंने सुना और बात सुनी-अनसुनी कर दी!
एक महीना और बीता,
मेरे पास चण्डिक का फ़ोन आया कि वो पर्णी आयी थी चण्डिक के यहाँ और मेरा पता पूछ रही थी, चण्डिक ने मना कर दिया था, 
फिर कुछ दिन बीते,
आखिर में चण्डिक ने अपनी जान छुड़ाने के लिए उसको मेरा पता दे दिया,
और दिसंबर के आखिरी हफ्ते में वो दिल्ली आयी, मुझसे मिली और मुझे चुनार आने का निमंत्रण दिया, वहाँ एक विशाल आयोजन था! उसी का निमंत्रण था ये! अब बहुत दूर से आयी थी सो मैंने हाँ कर दिया!
मुझे याद है, वो सत्ताइस दिसंबर की रात थी जब मैं चुनार पहुंचा शर्मा जी के साथ, मेरी उस से मुलाक़ात हुई, उसने मुझे एक कक्ष में ठहराया और कहा कि खाना मैं उसके साथ ही खाऊँ! मैंने भी हाँ कर दी!
रात हुई!
आयोजन आरम्भ हुआ!
और मैं वहाँ शिरकत करने निकला शर्मा जी के साथ!
औघड़ नाच रहे थे, सुलपे पजर रहे थे, शराब खुल के चल रही थी, साध्वियां बेसुध नाच रही थीं!
और मैं तलाश कर रहा था पर्णी को!

----------


## MALLIKA

> लगता है यहाँ पर कई मित्र है जो इसमें रूचि रखते है, आप सभी का समाधान किया जायेगा पर एक अलग सूत्र में !


मैंने पहले अपनी एक इच्छा की पूर्ति हेतु माँ भवानी के  मन्त्र का  पूर्ण जप किया ! 
इच्छा बड़ी थी ,,, परन्तु माँ भवानी की कृपा से  इच्छा पूर्ण हुई !


दुबारा मैंने उसी मन्त्र को फिर से इस्तेमाल किया परन्तु कोई रिजल्ट नहीं मिला !
जबकि दुबारा इच्छा छोटी थी !


इसका क्या कारण  हो सकता है !

----------


## baba

आखिर में,
शर्मा जी ने उसको ढूंढ लिया,
वी एक मंच पर बैठी थी, उसके साथ था चण्डिक और बसंत नाथ!
मैं वहीँ चल दिया!
मैं मंच पर गया तो चण्डिक ने मुझे ऊपर खींच लिया, मैंने फिर शर्मा जी को खेंच लिया, पर्णी ने मुझे देखा और कहा, "कहाँ थे?''
"स्नान कर रहा था" मैंने कहा,
"बस हो गया, अब निकलते हैं" उसने कहा,
और मैं वहाँ बसंत नाथ और चण्डिक से बातें करने लगा,
करीब बीस मिनट बीते,
"चलिए अब" वो बोली, चलो" मैंने कहा,
हम सभी चल पड़े,
तभी पर्णी ने मुझे बताया कि एक विशेष कार्य है, उसके साथ मैं ही चलूँ तो बेहत होगा, मुझे कोई आपत्ति नहीं थी, मैंने सभी को ये बात बता दी, शर्मा जी को समझा दिया, अब वे मुडे और मैं पर्णी के साथ मुड़ गया!
पर्णी!
रहने वाली नेपाल की थी,
गोटी-चिट्टी!
मांसल देह!
विशाल वक्ष-स्थल!
अब मैंने विशाल कहा तो आप समझ लीजिये!
भारी मांसल गर्दन, अर्थात शरीर की कोई भी हड्डी मांस के बिना नहीं थी!
उंगलियां भी मांसल थीं,
वजन भी एक भरे पूरे मर्द के बराबर और पढ़ी लिखी!
उसने उस समय नयी धोती पहन रखी थी, बदन कसा हुआ था, उसके बाह्य अंग अपना यौवन चीख चीख के मादकता जता रहे थे! गज-गामिनी सी मस्त चाल उसकी!
आयु यही कोई तीस-पैंतीस बरस!
हम दोनों अंदर आ गए,

----------


## baba

अन्दर एक लड़की थी, पर्णी ने उसको सामान लेने को कहा और फिर चटाई बिछा दी! हम बैठ गए!
"कितनी उम्र है आपकी?" उसने पूछा,
"चालीस बरस" मैंने कहा,
"लगता नहीं" उसने कहा,
"हूँ, यक़ीन करो" मैंने कहा,
"कब से भौर भरी?" उसने पूछा,
"सत्रह से" मैंने बताया, उसने और जानना चाहा तो मैंने सब बता दिया, आरम्भ से लेकर तब तक!
लड़की सामान ले आयी, पर्णी ने उसको बाहर भेज दिया,
बैग से एक अंग्रेजी बोतल निकाली और उस से पहले उसने श्रृंगार किया, कपडे बदले और बाल खोले, कुल मिलाकर फ़िल्मी दृश्य था!
अब मैंने उस से पूछा तो उसने बताया कि वो उन्नीस बरस की आयु में भौर भर चुकी थी!
रहने वाली थी नेपाल की, उसका बाप भी औघड़ था और एक भाई भी औघड़ था और वो असम में रहता था!
अब सामान खोला उसने, मछली और मुर्गा था, लोटे में पानी था और दो स्टील के गिलास!
"लो बनाओ" उसने कहा,
मैंने एक मंत्र पढ़ा और भोग दे कर गिलास बनाया!
मछली का टुकड़ा उठाया और गिलास नीचे! एहसान कर दिया बिलखती हुई दारु पर!

----------


## baba

"बताओ पर्णी, क्या काम है?" मैंने पूछा,
"अभी बहुत श्यामा बाकी है!" उसने कहा,
श्यामा अर्थात रात!
"तुम्हारी कितनी साध्वी हैं?" उसने पूछा,
"कोई नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"मजाक?" उसने कहा,
"नहीं! सत्य" मैंने कहा,
उसने मेरे घुटने पर हाथ टिकाते हुए मेरी आँखों में देखा और बोली, "मुझसे झूठ??" 
मैंने उसका हाथ हटाया और कहा, "बिलकुल सच"
वो लगातार देखती रही मुझे!
खतरनाक विष था उसकी आँखों में!
ज्वलंत नाग विष समान!

----------


## Krishna

> मैंने पहले अपनी एक इच्छा की पूर्ति हेतु माँ भवानी के  मन्त्र का  पूर्ण जप किया ! 
> इच्छा बड़ी थी ,,, परन्तु माँ भवानी की कृपा से  इच्छा पूर्ण हुई !
> 
> 
> दुबारा मैंने उसी मन्त्र को फिर से इस्तेमाल किया परन्तु कोई रिजल्ट नहीं मिला !
> जबकि दुबारा इच्छा छोटी थी !
> 
> 
> इसका क्या कारण  हो सकता है !



छोटी सी कलम से .... 

आपके हित की इच्छा की पूर्ति हो गयी क्योकि वो आपके हित में था तथा संभव है जो आपके लिए अहितकारी थी वो नहीं हुई ... |
क्योकि आपके लिए क्या अच्छा है क्या बुरा ये आप से अधिक माँ भगवती जानती हैं |

धन्यवाद |

----------


## MALLIKA

> छोटी सी कलम से .... 
> 
> आपके हित की इच्छा की पूर्ति हो गयी क्योकि वो आपके हित में था तथा संभव है जो आपके लिए अहितकारी थी वो नहीं हुई ... |
> क्योकि आपके लिए क्या अच्छा है क्या बुरा ये आप से अधिक माँ भगवती जानती हैं |
> 
> धन्यवाद |


  तो ईईई बात है

----------


## baba

"ऐसा क्यों पूछा मैंने, नहीं जानना चाहोगे?" उसने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
वो हंस पड़ी और मेरे कानों से झूलती जटा पकड़ ली!
"कोई तो पार पायेगी, है न?" उसने अजीब सा प्रश्न किया!
"पार?" मै समझ नहीं पाया और प्रश्न उछाल दिया!
"हाँ, पार" उसने कहा!
अब एक तीसरा बड़ा गिलास!
उसने पिया औए अपने होंठ मेरा हाथ उठाकर उस से पोंछ दिए!
अटपटा तो लगा मुझे!
बहुत!
लेकिन अब हो गया जो होना था!
शायद मदिरा का असर था!
"सुनो ओ..." वो अटक गयी कहते कहते!
"बोलो?" मैंने कहा,
"मै तुम्हे क्या बोलूं? साधक, औघड़, तांत्रिक, जोगी, भैरव या फिर टुकड़ा?"उसने कहा,
"टुकड़ा?" मैंने कहा,
बड़ा अजीब सा शब्द था! टुकड़ा??
वो घमंडी थी, कोई बात नहीं, लेकिन इतना घमंड?
"कैसा टुकड़ा?" मैंने पूछा,
अब चौथा गिलास!
गले से नीचे उतरा!
मदिरा को मोक्ष मिला!
न जाने कब तक क़ैद रहती बोतल में!

----------


## baba

"हाँ, टुकड़ा" उसने कहा,
अब मैंने बहस करना उचित नहीं समझा, इसीलिए चुप हो गया!
"सुनो?" उसने कहा,
"बोलो" मैंने कहा,
"आग से हाथ ताप रहे हो?" उसने पूछा ,
बड़ी बहकी बहकी बात करने लगी थी वो!
"कैसी आग?" मैंने पूछा,
"दिखाऊं?" उसने कहा,
"दिखाओ?"मैंने कहा,
उसने अपनी धोती ऊपर की, पाँव से, उसकी मांसल पिंडली देख के मेरी हूक उठी, मैंने गालियां देकर बिठाया उसे, उसकी सुडौल पिंडलियाँ ऐसी जैसे नारियल के वृक्ष की गर्दन! एक पल को मै सकपका गया!
पांचवां पैग!
मैंने स्वयं बनाया!
जल्दी जल्दी!
उसकी पिंडली पैर पीछे की तरग दहकती अलख का निशाँ था, गोदना! अब उसे वो दिखाने के लिए घूमना पड़ा, और जो वो घूमी मै घूम गया!
घूम गया!
उसकी कमर मेरी तरफ हुई, उसके नितम्ब का भारी कसा मांस मेरे घुटने से टकराया, मेरे होश उड़े! कबूतर हुए! बोलो तो मुसीबत, चुप रहो तो गुटर गूं!
ये कैसा प्रपंच है?
जो कहना है साफ़ कहे?
मै भी इंसान हूँ!
भूलो मत!

----------


## baba

"कुछ दिखा?" उसने कहा,
'हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"क्या?" उसने पूछा, 
"अलख" मैंने कहा,
मंद तो नहीं है?" उसने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने उत्तर दिया!
कैसी है?" उसने पूछा,
"भड़की हुई" मैंने उत्तर दिया,
मैंने उत्तर दिया और वो मेरे ऊपर पुश्त करके लेटी!
अब मै क्या कहूं! जानबूझकर या फिर असर-ए शराब?"
एक पल को मै भी भौंचक्का!
"मैं भी भड़की हुई हूँ बरसों से!" उसने कहा,
अब ये क्या!
क्या अर्थ लूँ मैं?
भड़की अलख!
शब्द अच्छे थे,
कामुक भी!
और विषयरस से भरपूर!
"मैं समझा नहीं पर्णी?" मैंने कहा,
"सब समझ गए हो तुम, बस कहलवाना चाहते हो!" उसने कहा,
चोर पकड़ा गया!
रँगे हाथ!
संकीर्ण और बंद गली में!
"नहीं ऐसा नहीं है" मैंने कहा,
"समझ गए हो" उसने कहा,
हां!
सच था, मैं समझ गया था!
अब?
क्या कहूं?
आप क्या कहते मित्र अतृप्त?
बताओ?
कोई क्या कहता?
सागर? मीट मीट अमित ? रजत? मित्रगण? क्या कहते आप?
ऐसे चुप न रहो?
बताओ?
उठ जाते?
मैंने भी यही सोचा!
उस समय!
मैं उठ गया!

----------


## baba

मेरे हाथ पकड़ बिठा लिया गया,
मछली को आज फांसना ही था उसने!
"कहाँ चले?'' उसने कहा,
"जाने दो" मैंने कहा,
"कहाँ?" उसने पूछा,
"तुम नशे में हो" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं, सुरूर है मुझे, नशा नहीं!" उसने कहा,
मेरी हालत ऐसी कि जैसे बर्फ पिघल रही हो, अपने ही पानी में!
उसने मुझे बिठा लिया!
फिर एक और पैग!
उसने भी लिया, और मैंने भी!
एक बात कहूं?
मर्द मर्द होता है,
मन में कहीं उसकी मर्दानगी चोरी कराती रहती है!
ऐसे ही मेरा चोर!
वो और आ गयी मेरे करीब!
मुझसे उसका चेहरा कुछ इंच ही दूर!
"कुछ समझे?" उसने कहा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"तैयार हो?" उसने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा, 
झूठ!
सरासर झूठ!
पेट भरा भी हो तो खाने को मना किया जा सकता है, फेंका नहीं जा सकता! कम से कम छुआ तो जा ही सकता है, खुश्बू तो ली ही जा सकती है!
मैंने गलत कहा क्या?
मन औघड़ हूँ!
इंसान भी हूँ! और इंसान हूँ तो प्रवृतियां भी इंसानी हैं!
छू लूं?
खुश्बू ले लूं?
सोचा!

----------


## baba

नहीं! नहीं!
पर्णी जैसे आज इस औघड़ को जांच रही थी,
पल्लू नीचे कर किया,
उसके वक्ष की विबहक्ति-रेखा स्पष्ट हो गयी, फ़ौरन ही मेरे चोर ने जायज़ा ले लिया! परिमाप का!
अरे वाह रे औघड़!
घिर गया!
गिर गया!
लेकिन मैं संभला!
पैग ख़तम किया,
"मुझे छुओ" उसने कहा,
"छुओ?" मैंने प्रश्न किया.
स्व्यं से!
कैसे?
किस तरह!
चोर!
फिर से हंसा!
जानते हुए भी अनजान!
हा! हा! हा!
पर्णी मदमत्त थी,
था तो मैं भी!
झूठ नहीं बोलूंगा!
सच में!
मैंने छू लिया!
उसके गर्म मांस को छो लिया मैंने,
नशा चौगुना हो गया!
उसने आँखें बंद की,
और मेरी आँखें चौड़ी हुईं!
वो काम-शान्ति अवस्था में गयी और मैं कामविह्वल हुआ!
वो शांत उर मुझ में तूफ़ान!
यही होता है न?
स्त्री समर्पण करती है और
पुरुष?
क्या?
क्या मित्रगण?
मुझे समझाइये?
क्या शब्द लिखूं?
स्त्री समर्पण तो पुरुष?
पुरुष तो कुछ नहीं!
दूध का उबाल देखा है?
अग्नि जितनी तेज,
उबाल उतना ही उग्र!
अग्नि शिथिल तो उबाल शांत!
मैं उग्र हो चला था.
लेकिन शांत नहीं था!
सच कहा मैंने!

----------


## baba

अब?
शांत कैसे होऊं?
अग्नि तो शिखर पर है!
मैं उठ खड़ा हुआ!
उसकी पकड़ से छूटा!
आह!
ताज़ा हवा!
क़ैद से मुक्ति!
"क्या हुआ?" उसने पूछा,
"कुछ नहीं" मैंने झूठ कहा फिर!
"अलख नहीं साधोगे?" उसने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने स्पष्ट कहा,
झूठ!
फिर से झूठ!
"क्यों?" उसने कहा,
"लोमा की अलख मेरे किस काम की?'' मैंने कहा,
मर्द! वाह रे मर्द! कभी नहीं झुकना! दम्भ!
"लोमा ने कभी नहीं साधी, यूँ कहो अलख कभी नहीं भड़की!" उसने ऐसा कह, सारा मेरा रेत का टिब्बा बहा दिया फूंक मात्र से ही!
टिब्बा!
जिसके पीछे बैठा हुआ मैं साहसी बन बैठा था!
मैंने उसको देखा!
मदिरा आंखों में उतर आयी थी!
होठों के पपोटे उभर आये थे!
रक्त भर आया था उनमे!
उसका कसा हुआ ब्लाउज़ साध नहीं पा रहा था उसके स्तनों को! 
मैं दूर, दूर ही सुलग रहा था, खड़ा खड़ा!
मैं संयत हुआ!
होना ही था!
यूँ कहो कि होना पड़ा!

----------


## baba

"पर्णी?" मैंने कहा,
"बोलो?" उसने कहा,
"क्या चाहती हो तुम?" मैंने साफ साफ पूछा,
"जानते हो आप" उसने कहा,
"नहीं, सच में, सच में मैं नहीं जानता" मैंने कहा,
"अभी मदिरा बाकी है" उसने कहा,
मतलब अभी और कटना बाकी है! क़तरा क़तरा!
"बस" मैंने कहा,
"बस?" उसने हँसते हुए कहा,
"हाँ बस" मैंने कहा,
"अभी कहा मेरे मेलिया!" कह पड़ी वो!
"मेलिया?" मैंने खुद से पूछा,
यही कहा,
मेलिया तो शांत करने वाला होता है!
और इस पृथ्वी पर एक ही मेलिया है साक्षात शक्ति को शांत करने वाला!
श्री महा-औघड़!
नहीं!
ये मैं क्या सोचने लग गया!
मदिरा दोष!
हाँ, वही!
मदिरा दोष!
क्या ये मदिरा है पर्णी?" मैंने दोषारोपण किया!
और क्या करता!
"नहीं" उसने कहा,
अब वो खड़ी हुई!
अब मैं घबराया!
आयी मेरे पास!

----------


## baba

''ऐसा क्यों पूछा?'' उसने पूछा,
"ऐसे ही" मैंने कहा, मुंह फेरते हुए!
अब चिपक गयी मुझसे!
उफ्फफ्फ्फ़!
उफ्फ्फ्फ्फ्फ्फ्फ  फ़!
मदिरा की खुश्बू और उसी गर्म साँसें!
ठण्ड के महीने में गर्म साँसें!
मैं वैसा ही रहा,
मैंने नहीं पकड़ा!
वो नशे में थी, मेरा नशा काफूर हो चला था!
बस उसको सम्भाले खड़ा था!
"पर्णी?" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ?" उसने उत्तर दिया,
"हटो?" मैंने कहा,
उसने गर्दन हिला कर मना कर दिया!
"पर्णी, मुझे जाना है" मैंने कहा,
उसने फिर से गर्दन हिला कर मना कर दिया!
मैं जाल में उलझ गया!
छटपटा गया!
और मुझे ले पर्णी गिर पड़ी नीचे, नीचे चटाई पर! वो नीचे और मैं ऊपर!
मैंने बहुत कोशिश की, और छूट गया!
मैं छूटा और पिंजरे से आज़ाद चूहे के समान भाग छूटा!
कमरे से बाहर!

----------


## baba

मैं भागा अपने कक्ष की ओर!
कक्ष में पहुंचा!
सभी ने संदेह की दृष्टि से देखा!
नज़रें बचायीं मैंने,
झेंप मिटाई
और उनके साथ बैठ गया!
बसंत नाथ हंसने लगा!
मैं समझ गया कि क्यों!
"बच आये?" उसने पूछा,
"हाँ" बोलने से पहले परिस्थिति का जायज़ा अवश्य लिया!
"आइये, शुरू होते हैं" शर्मा जी ने भी चुटकी ली,
अभी एक पैग घाला ही था कि और मुसीबत आ गयी!
वही लड़की आ गयी थी बुलाने!
"जाइये" बसंत नाथ ने कहा,
शर्मा जी मुस्कुराये!
जाना पड़ा!
मैं चला वापिस, जैसे क़ैद में दुबारा जाना पड़े!
वहाँ पहुंचा, लड़की अपने कक्ष में चली गयी!
और मैं पर्णी के कक्ष में!
वो एक चादर लेकर ऐसे बैठी थी, जिसे न बैठना कहा जाए न लेटना ही!
मैं बैठ गया!
"कहाँ गए थे?" उसने मुस्कुरा के पूछा,
"ऐसे ही, अपने कक्ष में" मैंने कहा,
"सच में?" उसने पूछा,
"हाँ सच में" उसने कहा,
"झूठ" उसने कहा,
"नहीं तो" मैंने कहा,
"मुझसे भागे थे न?'' उसने पूछा,
अब सच तो यही था!
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"फिर से झूठ?" उसने कहा,
छठा पैग!
गटक लिया!
चीरता हुआ गया सीने को ये वाला तो!
"आज रात्रि मेरे साथ ही रहना पड़ेगा!" उसने शरारती अंदाज़ में कहा!
मर गया!
अब क्या होगा?
ये परीक्षा भी तो नहीं!
तो फिर?
"घबरा गए?" उसने पूछा.
मेरा हाथ पकड़ते हुए!
उसके हाथ जैसे कोयला, दहकता हुआ!
सर्दी में अच्छा लगा!
अब वो बैठ गयी!
मेरी नज़र उसके गोर वक्ष-स्थल पर पड़ी!
उसको सर्दी? नाम मात्र को नहीं, और यहाँ मैं सिकुड़ता जा रहा था!
सातवां पैग!
"क्या चाहती हो पर्णी?" मैंने अब खेल से तौबा की!
"बता दूँ?" उसने कहा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"मानोगे?" उसने पूछा,
"यदि मान सका तो" मैंने कहा,
"अपने को दे दो एक रात के लिए, मौनिया हो कर" उसने ललचायी आखों से कहा!
समझ गया!
बहुत गहरी बात!
सब समझ गया!
सिद्धि-रात्रि!
सब समझ आ गया!
और आ गया अब मुझे में अहम्!
आना भी था!

----------


## baba

"तो मैं आपका काम-पुरुष ठहरा, यही न?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ, यही" वो हंस के बोली,
"मैं समझ गया" मैंने कहा,
''अच्छा ही हुआ" वो बोली,
"लेकिन एक बात बताओ?" मैंने पूछा,
"पूछो", उसने कहा,
"बाबा लोमा में क्या कमी थी?" मैंने पूछा,
"वो रिक्त था" उसने बताया,
"हाह! अच्छा! तो और भी तो होंगे?" मैंने पूछा,
"मेरा वेग नहीं सम्भाल सकते" उसने उत्तर दिया, जैसे सारे उत्तर रट रखे हों उसने!
"वहुत वेग है तुम्हारा?" मैंने पूछा,
"आजमा के देखना चाहोगे?" उसने चटखोरी सी की!
मैं अटका अब!
अपने जाल में खुद गिरा!
या अपने खड्डे में खुद गिरा!
"नहीं" मैंने उत्तर दिया,
'एक बार?" उसने अब मेरा हाथ खेंच के अपने सीने पर रख लिया, मुझे उसकी कम और अपनी धड़कनों की आवाज अधिक आयी!
उसके *** अंग पर हाथ रखते ही मुझे अपने हाथ में पसीने का एहसास हुआ!
मैंने हाथ खींचा और उसने *** उतार दिया,
मैं सन्न!
इतने विशाल ***!
मैंने नहीं देखे थे!
शायद इसीलिए विशाल लिख रहा हूँ!
मैं सन्न!
दिमाग भन्न!
वो मेरे सामने और मैं उसके सामने बैठे थे,

----------


## anita

कुछ शब्द **** कर दिए गए है 

धन्यवाद

----------


## baba

उसने अपना एक पाँव मेरी जांघों के बीच मेरे लिंग-स्थान पर रख दिया! लंगोट न होती तो......
"एक बार?" उसने अब याचना सी की,
मैं जड़वत!
वहीँ फंसा हुआ!
अटका हुआ! कब फल पके और टपके!
ऐसी विकट स्थिति!
"नहीं पर्णी" मैंने अब उसका नाम लिया!
"क्यों?" उसने पूछा,
"मैं तैयार नहीं" मैंने कहा,
अब वो उठी और पूर्णतः निर्वस्त्र हो गयी!
मेरी आँखें चुंधिया सी गयी उसका गौर वर्ण देख कर!
"मैं अभी भी कच्ची हूँ!" उसने कहा,
और यहाँ मैं पक कर बस गिरने ही वाला था!
अब मैंने अपने बदन को सिमेटा, जिसे कोई छिपकली अपनी पूँछ को देखे!
ठण्ड के माहौल में भी गर्मी भर गयी!
"नहीं पर्णी" मैंने कहा,
वो नीचे बैठी,
मुझे पकड़ा और मेरे होठों पर चुम्बन अंकित करने लगी!
मैं जैसे रेत के बोरे के मानिंद रिसने लगा!
मैं कसमसाया!
वो उग्र हुई,
मेरे केश पकड़ लिए!
मुझे अपनी तरफ खींचे!
मैं हटूँ तो और बल लगाए!
मैं उसको छूऊँ तो मुझे आवेश हो!
कहाँ फंसा औघड़!
मैंने छूटने की कश्मकश की, तो इस कश्मकश में वो मेरे ऊपर आ लेति, मेरी भुजाएं पकड़ लीं!
क्या करूँ?
मार सकता नहीं, दांत सकता नहीं, फेंक सकता नहीं!
सोच! सोच औघड़!
अरे कुछ तो सोच!
सोच लिया!
हां!
मैं भी समर्पण की मुद्रा में आ गया, उसके ऊपर आने की सोची, वो समझी, मुझे मौका मिला और मैं भाग खड़ा हुआ! नंगे पाँव!
अपने कक्ष में जा कर ही होश लिया!
बसंत नाथ समझ गया!
"आओ, लेट जाओ"
मैं लेटा तो नहीं हाँ, चौकड़ी मार कर बैठ गया!
उसके नाख़ून चुभोने के निशान हंस हंस के मेरा उपहास उड़ाने लगे!
मैंने अनदेखा कर दिया!

----------


## baba

सो गया! सो क्या गया बड़ी मुश्किल से नींद आयी, पर्णी की छुअन और उसके ग्राम साँसें, सारी रात छिद्रण करती रही मेरा! मैं आगे आगे और वो पीछे पीछे, कहीं छुप जाऊं तो पकड़ा जाऊं रंगे हाथ! उसका वो आवेग वाक़ई में भयानक था, हाँ, भयानक ही कहूंगा मैं, मैंने देखा था, रति ने अत्यंत कृपा बरसाई थी उस पर! ऐसे ऐसे सवाल और ऐसे ऐसे ही जवाब! इधर करवट, कभी उधर करवट! ज़यादा हिलना भी ठीक नहीं, नहीं तो अभी बसंत नाथ कह देंगे भूखे पेट सोना अच्छी बात नहीं! सो किसी तरह नींद का एक झोंका आया मैं झपट्टा मार कर दबोच के बैठ गया उसको! नींद आ गयी!
सुबह हुई जी किसी तरह! अलसाया सा मैं उठा! सभी उठ चुके थे, मैं भी उठा और स्नानादि से फारिग हुआ! वापिस आया, चाय आ चुकी थी सो चाय पी! तभी वो लड़की आ गयी बुलाने! मुसीबत! फिर से मुसीबत!
मुझे जाना पड़ा!
मैं अंदर गया!
स्नानादि से फारिग हो चुकी थी पर्णी!
उसने मुझे देखा और मैंने उसे!
जैसे एक बार बचा हुआ चूहा फिर से आन पहुंचा हो उसी बिल्ली के सामने!
ऐसा मैं!
वो हंसी और मैं भी हंसा! मैंने खीझ मिटाई, उसने उपहास किया!
"नींद आयी रात को?" उसने पूछा,
"हाँ, खूब" मैंने कहा,
"लाओ वापिस करो?'' उसने हाथ के इशारे से माँगा,
मैं चक्कर में!
"क्या?" मैंने पूछा,
"नींद!" उसने कहा,
"नींद?" मुझे समझ नहीं आया,
"हाँ मेरी नींद" उसने कहा,
"कैसी नींद, मेरी तेरी क्या?" मैंने पूछा,
क्या पहेली?
"मेरी नींद, जो तुम ले गये और मुझे दे गए बेचानी, सारी रात न सोयी मैं!" उसने कहा,
ओह! अब मैं समझा!

----------


## baba

"क्यों? नींद क्यों नहीं आयी?" मैंने पूछा,
"कैसे आती भला?" उसने कहा,
"क्यों?" मैंने पूछा,
"आग बिना बुझाये बुझती नहीं, भड़कती है!" उसने कहा,
डर गया मैं!
सच में!
अब आग और आ गयी बीच में!
"पर्णी, मैं तैयार नहीं हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"कब होओगे?" उसने पूछा,
"पता नहीं" मैंने कहा,
वो खिलखिला कर हंसी!
मैंने सिर्फ होंठ हिलाए!
"आज वापिस जाना है, मिर्ज़ापुर" उसने कहा,
"हाँ आयोजन समाप्त हुआ यहाँ तो" मैंने कहा,
"और कुछ शुरुआत भी हुई, है न?" उसने तिरछी निगाह से देख कर ऐसा कहा!
"पता नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"झूठ! झूठ बहुत बोलते हो आप" उसने कहा,
मैं हंसा!
उसे क्या पता मेरे झूठ क्या हैं! और झूठ न बोलूं तो क्या करूँ!
"कब निकलना है?" मैंने पूछा,
"शाम को, मेरा भाई आएगा आज, उस से मिल लूँ फिर चलेंगे" उसने कहा,
"ठीक है" मैंने कहा,
"लेकिन एक काम करना हमारी गाड़ी में बैठना, बसंत नाथ के साथ नहीं" उसने कहा,
मैंने कुछ सोचा!
"ठीक है" मैंने कहा 
और फिर शाम हुई, वो अपने भाई से मिली, मैंने शर्मा जी और बसंत नाथ को बता दिया कि मैं उनकी गाड़ी से जाऊँगा!
और बात तय हो गयी!
शाम करीब साढ़े साथ बजे हम निकल लिए मिर्ज़ापुर के लिए!

----------


## baba

कोई आधे घंटे का ही रास्ता होगा, हम पहुँच गए मिर्ज़ापुर, कारीब आठ सवा आठ बजे होंगे! मुझे सीधे अपनी कक्ष में ही ले गयी! और फिर मेरे लिए दूध मंगवाया! ऐसा लगा जैसे किसी मेढ़े को बाली देने से पूर्व जिस तरह से खिलाया-पिलाया जाता है वैसा हो रहा हो!
अब वो गम्भीर हुई और मुझसे बोली, "वज्र में किसकी शक्ति?" तप की!
"इच्छा किसकी?" उसने पूछा,
"स्वेच्छा" मैंने कहा,
"काम और रति भिन्न कैसे?" उसने पूछा,
"काम पुर्लिंग है और रति स्त्रीलिंग" मैंने कहा,
"ऊंचा कौन?" उसने पूछा,
"रति" मैंने कहा,
"क्रम यदि काम है तो व्युत्क्रम?" उसने पूछा,
"रति" मैंने कहा,
"महा-औघड़ में क्या वास करता है?" उसने पूछा,
"काम" मैंने कहा,
"शक्ति कौन?" उसने पूछा,
"रति" मैंने कहा,
"रति की भ्रामकता क्या?" उसने फिर पूछा,
"असृजन होना" मैंने कहा,
"काम सफल कब?" उसने पूछा,
"रति का चरम पर" मैंने कहा,
"काम किसके पास होता है?" उसने पूछा,
"पुरुष के" मैंने कहा,
"सभी पुरुषों के?" उसने प्रश्न किया,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"फिर किसके पास?'' उसने पूछा,
"काम के लिए रति आवश्यक है" मैंने कहा,
वो मुस्कुरायी!
"रति सफल कब?" उसने पूछा,
"सृजन पर" मैंने कहा,
"आनद किसका, काम का या रति का?" उसने पूछा,
कठोर प्रश्न!
'रति का" मैंने कहा,
"कामधन की प्राप्ति के लिए क्या आवश्यक है?" उसने पूछा,
"वाजीकरण" मैंने कहा,
"और रतिगुण के लिए?" उसने पूछा,
"स्तम्भन" मैंने कहा,
'अब काम स्तम्भन को कैसे भेदे?" उसने पूछा,
"विवशता से" मैंने कहा,
"किसकी?" उसने पूछा,
"रति की" मैंने उत्तर दिया,
उसने मेरा एक चक्कर लगाया!
मैं अभी तक चक्करों से बाहर था!
फिर सम्मुख आयी!
"धन शोषित या ऋण शोषित?" उसने प्रश्न किया!
"धन" मैंने कहा,
"बड़ा कौन?" उसने पूछा,
"ऋण" मैंने कहा,
"काम का प्रमुख सारथि कौन?" उसने पूछा,
"मन" मैंने कहा,
"उप-सारथि कौन?" उसने पूछा,
"दृष्टि, घ्राणेंद्री और स्पर्श-इंद्री"
"इनकी अधिष्ठाता कौन?" उसने और गहन किया प्रश्न!
"उपांगलिका" मैंने कहा,
"काम यम-स्वरुप कब होता है?" उसने पूछा,
"रति-रहित!" मैंने कहा,
"सुपोषित हो तुम साधक काम-रस से सुपोषित!" उसने कहा,
"काम सुखकारी अथवा दुःखकारी?" उसने पूछा,
"दुःखकारी" मैंने उत्तर दिया,
"सुखकारी कौन?" उसने पूछा,
"रति" मैंने कहा,
"रति कौन?" उसने पूछा,
"शक्ति" मैंने उत्तर दिया!
"तो पुरुष कौन?" उसने पूछा,
"काम का सारथि" मैंने कहा,
वो अवाक!
"रति का सुख क्या?" उसने पूछा,
"साथ घाटियों घटियों में चौबीस फल हैं" मैंने कहा,
"और सोलहवीं में क्या फल?" उसने पूछा,
"सिद्धि दायक" मैंने कहा,
मैंने कहा और उसका आशय स्पष्ट हुआ!
"रति किसको शक्ति प्रदान करे?" उसने पूछा,
"कामधारी को" मैंने कहा,
"अब समझे?" उसने पूछा,
"समझ गया!" मैंने कहा,
"अब दूध पी लो!" उसने हंस के कहा,
उसकी पारी समाप्त हुई!
और मेरी आरम्भ!
उसने आशय स्पष्ट कर दिया था!
मैं अच्छी तरह से समझ गया था!

----------


## baba

वो बैठ गयी, थैले में से कुछ सामान निकालने, अब मैंने कहा, "पर्णी?" 
"बोलो?" वो जैसे चौंकी!
"सबसे व्यापक कौन?" मैंने पूछा,
"दुःख" उसने कहा,
"सबसे अल्प क्या?" मैंने पूछा,
"ज्ञान" उसने कहा,
"सबसे क्षीण क्या?" मैंने पूछा,
"यौवन" उसने कहा,
'सबसे कृशकाय क्या?" मैंने पूछा,
"सुख" उसने उत्तर दिया!
"सर्वोचित क्या?" मैंने पूछा,
"सत्य" उसने कहा,
"सबसे भार-रहित क्या?" मैंने पूछा,
"पुण्य" उसने उत्तर दिया,
"प्रकृति में सबसे उपयोगी कौन?" मैंने पूछा,
"जल" उसने कहा,
"सबसे अनावश्यक क्या?" मैंने पूछा,
"यश" उसने कहा,
"पुरुष और स्त्री में क्या भेद?" मैंने पूछा,
"स्त्री सदैव उच्च है" उसने कहा,
"पुरुष का क्या प्रयोग?" मैंने पूछा,
"स्त्री अन्तः है पुरुष बाह्य" उसने कहा,
"सर्वोपयोगी कौन?" मैंने पूछा,
"स्त्री" उसने कहा,
"पुरुष क्या है?" मैंने पूछा,
"सीढ़ी, शीला" उसने कहा,
"शक्ति को क्या आवश्यकता पुरुष की?" मैंने पूछा,
"धन और ऋण के बिना युग्म कहाँ?" उसने कहा,
बिलकुल ठीक कहा!
"आरूढ़ कौन?" मैंने पूछा,
"घमंड" उसने कहा,
"तिरस्कृत कौन?" मैंने पूछा,
"लोभ" उसने उत्तर दिया!
"ऊंचा कौन?" मैंने पूछा,
"लालच" उसने कहा,
"छोटा कौन?" मैंने पूछा,
"जीवन" उसने उत्तर दिया,
"ब्रह्मलीन कौन?" मैंने पूछा,
"ब्रह्मतुल्य" उसने कहा,
"यम का ग्रास कौन?" मैंने पूछा,
"तृष्णा-दास" उसने कहा,
"मुक्त कौन?" मैंने पूछा,
"तृष्णा-विहीन" उसने उत्तर दिया,
बिना अटके!
वाह!
"सरल क्या नहीं काटता?" मैंने पूछा,
"बंधन" उसने कहा,
"उच्च मोल की वास्तु क्या?" मैंने पूछा,
"प्रज्ञा!" उसने कहा,
"यम से भय किसे?" मैंने पूछा,
"प्राणमोही को" उसने कहा,
"प्राण कौन ले जाता है?" मैंने पूछा,
"यम से पहले पाप प्राण हारता है और यम को पकड़ाता है" उसने कहा,
"सबसे मौखिक ज्ञान क्या?" मैंने पूछा,
"पंचतत्व" उसने कहा,
"पशु कौन" मैंने पूछा,
"जिसके इंद्री-ज्ञान हो और उलट करे वो" उसने उत्तर दिया!
बिलकुल सही!
"शेष क्या पर्णी?" मैंने पूछा,
"धमेक्ष यक्ष की साधना" उसने कहा,
धमेक्ष यक्ष!
ब्रह्म-यक्ष!
अलौकिक यक्ष!
दिव्य-ज्ञान देने वाला!
अमोघ सिद्धि देने वाला!
धमेक्ष यक्ष!
अब उद्देश्य स्पष्ट हुआ!

----------


## baba

"मै तैयार हूँ तुम्हारी सिद्धि के लिए" मैंने कहा,
मैंने इतना कहा और वो मुझ से चिपक गयी!
उसके आंसूं निकल आये!
मैंने आंसू पोंछे उसके!
"ये आंसू क्यों?" मैंने पूछा,
"चौदह वर्ष में मिले हो आप" उसने कहा,
"मै तैयार हूँ पर्णी, तुम्हे सिद्धि प्राप्त हो, इस से उत्तम क्या!" मैंने कहा,
झूम उठी वो!
अब मालूम नहीं!
नहीं मालूम कि ये,
प्रपंच है या कोई बदला!
या सच्चाई!
अभी तक तो सच्चाई थी!
मैंने अपने दिमाग को दिलासा दी!
सबकुछ ठीक है!
सवाल थोड़े कम कर!
"आप परसों मौनिया रहना, आज मेरे संग शयन करना, मै परसों क्रिया आरम्भ करुँगी" उसने कहा,
"जैसा तुम चाहो" मैंने कहा,
काम-पुरुष!
हाँ!
यही था मै!
उसका!
और वो मेरी औघड़!
जैसा वो चाहे वैसा मुझे करना था!
"आपका बड़ा एहसान!" वो बोली,
"एहसान कैसा?" मैंने पूछा,
"आप नहीं जानते" वो बोली,
खैर, आगे वो जाने!
"मै चलूँगा अब" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं, अभी नहीं" वो बोलो,
"समझा करो" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं न" उसने कहा,
स्त्री सुलभ चरित्र वो!
"मै आ जाऊँगा वापिस, थोड़ी देर में" मैंने कहा,
"जाओ और तुरंत आओ" वो बोली,
अधिकार से!
और मेरा भी यही हुआ, तुरंत गया, शर्मा जी को बताया और तुरंत गया!
पर्णी ने सारा खाना और पीना लगा रखा था!
"पर्णी?" मैंने कहा,
"बोलो?" उसने कहा,
"सच बताना, अभी अंक-शायनी बनी हो?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं" उसने कहा,
"कभी हूक नहीं हुई?' मैंने पूछा,
"हुई!" उसने कहा,
"कब?" मैंने पूछा,
जब आपने चण्डिक को सही ठहराया!
अब मै घूमा!
"कभी पुरुषालिंगन किया है?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं!" उसने कहा,
"आज बड़ा बनाऊँ या कल जैसा?" उसने पूछा,
"कल जैसा" मैंने कहा,
"भाग तो नहीं जाओगे?" उसने सरलता से पूछा!
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
असमंजस!
घोर असमंजस!

----------


## baba

पैग बनाये गए और पिए गए! उस रात पर्णी ने ऐसा कुछ न किया, मैं संयत सा वापिस लौट आया अपने कक्ष, शर्मा जी को सारी बात बता दी, वे भी क्या कहते, मैं वचन दे आया था, उस सिद्धि का कुछ न कुछ फल तो मुझे अवश्य ही मिलता! उस रात मैं सो गया,
आया अगला दिन,
मैं पर्णी के पास पहुँच, उसने तैयारी आरंभ कर दी थी, जब मैं वहाँ पहुंचा तो दही-बड़े बनाये जा रहे थे! विट्ठी तैयार थी, और दो अन्य लडकियां उसकी मदद कर रही थीं! दरअसल धमेक्ष यक्ष हो दही बड़े ही चढ़ाये जाते हैं, वो एक प्राचीन विद्या है! धमेक्ष दिव्य-ज्ञान का सूत्र है! इसको ध्याने से ऐसा कोई प्रश्न नहीं जिसका उत्तर प्राप्त न हो! और मोक्ष में ये अत्यंत सहायक है! पर्णी इसको ध्या रही थी! उसकी इच्छा पूर्ण हो यही मेरी कामना थी!
धमेक्ष आज का अपभ्रंश धमेख है, ऐसी ही इस नाम का एक स्तूप सारनाथ में है, वाराणसी के समीप! यहाँ कभी पहले धमेक्ष का एक मंदिर हुआ करता था! यही वो स्थान है!

----------


## baba

"आइये" वो बोली,
मैं बैठ गया,
वहीँ, पास ही,
आज चन्दन का उबटन लगाया था उसे, सुगंध ऐसी कि भौंरा स्व्यं ही अंतर्ध्यान हो जाए!
"पर्णी, बलदरूप-योजन पूर्ण किया?'' मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ, जब मैं उनत्तीस की थी तब" उसने कहा,
"ये ठीक है" मैंने कहा,
"पर्णी, तुम्हारी आयु कितनी है?'' मैंने पूछा,
"बत्तीस बरस" उसे कहा,
"अच्छा" मैंने कहा,
"पर्णी, मुझे क्या करना है?'' जानते हुए भी मैंने पूछा,
"मौनिया" उसने कहा,
"समझ गया" मैंने कहा,
अब मैं उठा वहाँ से!
पर्णी ने रोका, लेकिन मैं नहीं रुका!
मैं वापिस आ गया,
आकर सारी बात बता दो शर्मा जी को,
वो चिंतित तो हुए लेकिन मेरी पटुता से वाक़िफ़ थे वो!
और अब आया मौनिया दिवस!
मैं पर्णी के पास गया!
पर्णी बहुत खुश!
"रात्रि आठ बजे श्रृंगारन होगा!" उसने मेरे कान में कहा,
मैंने गरदन हिला कर सहमति जताई!
संध्या समय मेरा मौन समाप्त हुआ!
पर्णी आज उच्च-कोटि की औघड़ लग रही थी!
सबकुछ सोचा-समझा!
लिबास, लबादा सब औघड़ का!
हाँ, रंग नीला था, नेपाली औघड़ों जैसा!
और मैं!
मैं भी तैयार था!

----------


## baba

और!
फिर बजे आठ!
मैं पहुंचा सीधे क्रिया स्थल!
पूरी तैयारी थी!
नीले रंग के वस्त्रों में सजी-धजी पर्णी!
पारिजात पुष्पों की माला धारण किये!
"आ गए?" उसने पूछा,
"हाँ, आ गया!"
"सुनो, आज मेरा साथ देना" उसने कहा,
''अवश्य" मैंने कहा,
" सब छोड़ देना, समझे?" उसने कहा,
"हम्म" मैंने कहा,
उसने सारी सामग्री आदि सजाई,
दीपक जले थे, बड़े बड़े! उन्होंने का प्रकाश था वहाँ,
और उनकी रौशनी में हम दिखायी दे रहे थे,
दो भूत!
इस संसार से अलग!
अलहैदा!
नौ दिए!
नौ थाल!
एक पत्थर पर, एक शीला पर रखे तीन दिए!
पूरब दिशा खुली हुई!
ये स्थान था धमेक्ष का!
धमेक्ष!
महा-यक्ष!
जो ध्यायेगा सो पायेगा!
अब!
क्रिया आरम्भ!

----------


## baba

"साधक?" उसने पूछा,
"जी?' मैंने कहा,
उसने अब मेरे वस्त्र उतारने आरम्भ किये,
एक एक करके,
फिर लंगोट, वो मैंने खोली,
फिर उसने उतारे,
एक एक करके,
क्रिया समय शरीर पर तंत्राभूषण के अतिरिक्त और कुछ नहीं होना चाहिए, अन्यथा वही अंग रोगी हो जाएगा, दिन में रात और रात में दिन!
समझ जाना मित्रगण!
स्याह में सफ़ेद और सफ़ेद में स्याह!
अब भस्म-लेप!
उसने मुझे लेपा!
पूरी तरह से,
मेरे केश खोले,
मुझे तंत्राभूषण पहनाये,
और स्व्यं भी ऐसा किया,
उसकी देह देख कर तो प्रेत भी मचल जाते!
भस्म-लेप से और सुंदर हो उठी!
ये सांसारिक सौंदर्य नहीं मित्रगण!
एक औघड़ की निगाह से देखिये!
अब उसने मेरे शरीर पर तांत्रिक चिन्ह अंकित किये! कुल बावन चिन्ह! और मैंने भी किये उसके शरीर पर! कुल चौबीस!
अब उसने मेरा पूजन किया!
और मैं अब बैठ गया उसके साथ!

----------


## baba

क्रिया आरम्भ!
धमेक्ष आह्वान के मंत्र गूँज उठे!
प्रेतों की क्या बिसात तो धमेक्ष के आड़े आयें?
राख हो जायंगे!
रात गहराई!
और गहन हुए मंत्र!
धमेक्ष के साथ चौरासी सुंदरियां होती हैं! इक्कीस यक्ष-मित्र! और दो महा-यक्षिणियां!
मंत्रोच्चार यौवन पर पहुंचा!
मैं उत्सुक!
मंत्रोच्चार का सहायक!
और तभी जैसे भूमि में कंपन उई!
आकाश जैसे सोते सा जागा!
जैसे दामिनी जागी!
जैसे काई फटी!
और!
ताप बढ़ने लगा वहाँ!
मुझे उत्तेजना आरम्भ हुई,
एक नशा सा!
अब पर्णी ने मुझे एक माला पहनाई, मदार की जड़ से बनी एक माला!
मैंने धारण की!
उसने मुझे एक पेय दिया,
मैं अर्धसुप्त!
पेय अवश्य ही देसी शराब था,
नेत्र बंद!
मुझे याद है, वो उठी थी,
बस, उसके बाद,
याद नहीं,
बोझिल देह हुई मेरी,
मैं ढुलक गया बैठे बैठे!
चौरासी सुंदरिओं की अधिष्ठात्री यमिका का आगमन होने वाला था,
कुछ ही देर में!

----------


## baba

मैं उस समय होश खो बैठा था! ये मंत्र-माया थी! मन्त्रों में महा-शक्ति होती है मित्रगण! मरे को भी जिला उठाने में संसरत होते हैं, ये एक ध्वनि उत्पन्न करते हैं, ये कोई जादू नहीं, ये ध्वनि प्रकृति से मांग करती है अमुक कार्य को करने की! षष्ट-ऐन्द्रिक ज्ञान से आगे और ज्ञान भी है, ये बत्तीस प्रकार के हैं, षष्ट-ज्ञान प्रकृति प्रदत्त है, ये मूल रूप से प्रत्येक प्राणी को मिलता है, यदि माशा छोड़ दें तो हम भी पशु ही हैं, भाषा से विवेक और सहज ज्ञान सुलभ होता है! आपने देखा होगा, जब किसी भी पशु का बच्चा होता है तो वो माता के स्तनों पर ही जाता है, उसको कैसे पता कि यहाँ से दूध मिलेगा? और स्तनों से ही मिलेगा? ये ज्ञान मनुष्यों में नहीं, वो रो कर जतलाता है, इस प्रकार मनुष्य जानवरों में निम्न-श्रेणी का जीव है! अन्य जीव पैदा होते ही सम्पूर्ण होते हैं, जैसे खाना,भागना, क्रीड़ा करना परन्तु मनुष्य नहीं, उसको सिखाना पड़ता है, बार बार! लगातार! मंत्र इसी श्रेणी को आगे करते हैं! ऐसे ऐसे मंत्र हैं कि आप एक पल में ब्रह्माण्ड घूम सकते हैं, अपने सूक्ष्म शरीर के साथ! अवलोकन कर सकते हैं! साक्षात! हाँ स्थूलत्व हमें इस संसार से जोड़े रखता है! यही स्थूलत्व हमे माया, काम, मोह, लालच आदि से जोड़ता चला जाता है! ये ऐसे दुर्गुण हैं जिनका कोष कभी रिक्त नहीं होता! जैसे पाप का घड़ा निरंतर बढ़ता जाता है और पुण्य का भरता जाता है! पुण्य का घड़ा बहुत छोटा होता है, और पाप का बड़ा! जैसे दूध जलाने से मावा बनता है उसी प्रकार से इस मावे को हम पुण्य और मथने या जलाने को कर्म कहते हैं! कर्म कोई भी हो, निष्पाप होता है, हाँ उसका फल पाप और पुण्य से पूर्ण होता है! जैसे चाक़ू से किया गया घाव पाप है तो शल्य-चिकित्सा से किया गया वही कर्म पुण्य हो जाता है! पुण्य यदि धन सहित हो तो रिक्त होता है! धन रहित हो तो फलित होता है! अब ये विषय बहुत दीर्घ है, ये सम्मुख चर्चा का विषय है, कुछ भावार्थ लिख कर व्यक्त कभी नहीं किये जा सकते और मैं यहाँ पर और प्रवचनी हो गया हूँ, ऐसा लगता है, अतः, विषय पर ही आता हूँ!

----------


## baba

"साधक?" मुझे जगाया उसने!
मैंने नेत्र खोले!
"बैठ जाओ" उसने कहा,
कैसे बैठूं? शरीर में जान कहाँ?
समझ गयी वो!
उसने संचरण-मंत्र प्रयोग किया और मेरी नाभि में उतार दिया!
मैं जैसे गुब्बारे में भरी हवा सा बैठ गया उठ कर!
मुझे भारी उत्तेजना!
कामासक्ति से भरपूर!
"खड़े हो जाओ" उसने आदेश किया,
मैं खड़ा हो गया,
"परिक्रमा करो" उसने कहा,
मैंने अब उसकी परिक्रमा की!
कुल चौरासी बार!
ये एक अंगीकार भंगिमा थी!
अर्थात मुझे चौरासी अंगनाओं से सम्भोग करना था!
रति शान्ति करनी थी!
बहुत कठिन कार्य है ये!
यदि असफल तो मेरा रक्त निकल जाएगा जननेन्द्रिय से!
मृत्यु तक!
रक्त गिरकर बह जाएगा और!इस संसार में ऐसा कोई चिकित्सक या चिकित्सा नहीं जो मेरा उपचार करे!
वो अन्तः है!
मैं बाह्य!
मेरी उत्तेजना दिखती है! उसकी नहीं!
उसने लिंग-पूजन किया!
मेरा नहीं!
मंत्र का!
लिंग पूजन मंत्र!
मंत्र तीन श्रेणियों के हैं!
पुरुष, स्त्री एवं नपुंसक!

----------


## baba

मित्रगण!
मन्त्रों का विषय बहुत ही क्लिष्ट एवं दीर्घ है, कभी बाद में इसकी चर्चा करूँगा! हाँ, एक बात बताता हूँ जो मुझे मेरे दादा श्री ने बताई थी, इस पृथ्वी पेर सबसे अल्प क्या? ज्ञान! हाँ, ज्ञान अल्प है, या यूँ कहें कि हम अल्पज्ञ हैं, अब ज्ञान तो सर्वत्र बिखरा पड़ा है,,अल्प कैसे?
बताता हूँ!
प्रकृति में ज्ञान हर जगह बिखरा पड़ा है, जिसको खोज लिया जाता है वो खोज हो जाती है! जो नहीं खोजा गया वो अभी भी वहीँ पड़ा है! हम अपने नेत्र से देखते हैं, और ज्ञान अर्जित करते हैं! नाक से सूंघते हैं और ज्ञान अर्जित करते हैं, जिव्हा से स्वाद लेकर हम ज्ञान लेते हैं! कर्णों से सुनते हैं और ज्ञान लेते हैं! अब माध्यम, जैसे हाथ, उसकी उंगलिया, पाँव, ये माध्यम हैं! अर्थात हम इन्ही इंद्रियों के कारण ही ज्ञान अर्जित करते हैं! परन्तु विडंबना देखिये! यही इंद्रियां हम पर शासन करती हैं! हम इनके गुलाम हो जाते हैं वही देखना, सुनना, खाना चाहते हैं जो ये इंद्रियां कहती हैं! और इसमें हम समस्त जीवन काट देते हैं! इसको जीवन नहीं कहा जाता! अपितु मरण कहा जाता है! अब प्रश्न ये कि इस ऐंद्रिय-दोष से बचा कैसे जाए!? बहुत सरल है! आप सामने वाले को स्व्यं समझिये, अर्थात उसकी जगह स्व्यं को रख दीजिये! उस से क्या होगा? वो भी बताता हूँ! कोई अमीर नहीं, न ही कोई गरीब! कोई आपसे सुन्दर नहीं और न कुरूप! कोई छोटा नहीं कोई बड़ा भी नहीं! भिखारी को देखो, तो स्व्यं को रख दो उसकी जगह! रोगी को देखो तो स्व्यं को रख दो! ये हैं सर्वप्रथम ज्ञान! और शरीर! वो कब आपके बस में है? आपके हाथ और पलक क्या अपने आप बचाव नहीं करती खुद का? जब वे बस में नहीं तो आपका शरीर कहाँ से वश में है आपके? अच्छा खाना तन को नहीं, मन को खिलाइये! स्वाद तो जिव्हा तक का है, उसके बाद सब बराबर! आप खोआ खाओ, देसी घी खाओ, छप्पन भोग खाओ, तब भी आपकी विष्ठा में से दुर्गन्ध नहीं जायेगी! तो ये दुर्गन्ध कहाँ है? आपके अंदर! मेरे अंदर! इसका श्रृंगार? मूर्ख किया करते हैं! ये है ज्ञान! हाँ, ज्ञान और संज्ञान! दोनों में बहुत बड़ा सम्बन्ध है! संज्ञान ज्ञान से पहले आता है, ज्ञान बाद में! ज्ञान सीखा जाता है, संज्ञान लिया जाता है! ज्ञान से महीन कोई नहीं, और दीर्घ भी कोई नहीं! सुईं की नोंक पर भी समा जाए और समस्त ब्रह्मांड में भी स्थान शेष न रहे!
कोई किसी के माता-पिता नहीं, कोई भाई-बहन नहीं, कोई स्त्री नहीं, कोई संतान नहीं! सब अपना अपना भोग भोगने आये हैं! कोई क्या बनकर और कोई क्या बनकर! परन्तु! ज्ञान सिखाता है कि ये पिता समान, तो सभी का आदर कीजिये, ऐसे ही भाई, बहन और माता!
जब नेत्र में किरकिरी आ जाती है तो संसार धूमिल लगने लगता है! वैसे ही ऐंद्रिय-दोष होने पर सब लब्बोलुबाब वाला लगने लगता है, जबकि वास्तविकता पृथक ही होती है!
हम दुखी क्यों हैं? कारण है हम!
वो समृद्ध क्यों है? कारण है वो स्व्यं!
उसके पुण्य संचित हैं!
इसी कारण से वो समृद्ध है!
हमारे संचित नहीं!
बस!
पुण्य बटोरिये!
ज्ञान किसी से भी मिले तो ले लीजिये, कोई छोटा-बड़ा नहीं होता!
एक महिला को अवसाद था कई सालों से! कारण नौकरी में उन्नति नहीं हो रही थी! मैंने कहा कि होगी भी नहीं! लाख जतन कर लो! कारण वो स्व्यं है! समाज में रहते हो तो सामाजिक बनो! उसने ऐसा कोई कार्य नहीं किया, बल्कि दूसरों से ईर्ष्या ही रखी! कहाँ से होगी उन्नति? उसने यही किया, छह महीने में आदरभाव में डूबी रही और उन्नति हो गयी!
मित्रगण! यहाँ तो हाथ को हाथ है! घमंड किस बात का!

----------


## baba

खैर!
पर्णी ने सभी क्रियाएँ कर ली थीं पूर्ण!
बस!
अब प्रतीक्षा थी तो बस!
यमिका आगमन की!
अब पर्णी ने मुझ पर दैहिक मंत्र मारा! और मदिरा पान कराया, एक, दो, तीन, चार, पांच कपाल कटोरे! मदिरा ने असर दिखाया और मैं चला बेहोशी के आलम में! मुझे सबकुछ घूमता नज़र आया और झक्क! सब सुनाई देना बंद हो गया! ये दैहिक मंत्र का प्रभाव था! झक्क! अब दिखना बंद! और ऐसे ऐसे मेरी इंद्रियां शिथिल पड़ती चली गयीं!
मुझे इतना स्मरण है की पर्णी रौद्र मुड़ता में मेरे ऊपर बैठी, मेरा लिंग अपनी योनि में प्रवेश करवाया और आरम्भ हुआ मर्दन! मैं शांत सा पड़ा था!
उसने मंत्रोच्चार बढ़ते चले गए!
और मेरा मर्दन भी!
वो मुझे चांटे मारती!
गाली गलौज करती!
मेरे पेट में और अंडकोष में उसके वजन से दर्द होता!
मैंने कई बार उसको हटाया,वो और ज़ोर से बैठी!
उसने फिर एक कामुक-प्रहार किया, मेरे कर्ण पकड़ कर उसने शिवांग-मंत्र पढ़ दिया! मुझमे काम वास करता चला गया, मैं भी परस्पर सहयोग करता रहा, 
ऐसा काफी देर चला,
वो थकने लगी! और फिर एकदम से गिर गयी!
मुझे असहनीय दर्द हो रहा था, परन्तु मेरे हाथ शिथिल थे, शरीर शिथिल था! वो उठकर फिर से मेरे ऊपर बैठी और महानाद किया! उसके केश मेरे मुंह में घुसने लगे, मैं जिव्हा से भी बाहर न फेंक सका!
उसने फिर से रति-क्रीड़ा आरम्भ की,
यहाँ मैं त्रस्त हो गया था!
पीड़ा अब कलेजे तक जा पहुंची थी! तभी वो उठ बैठी!

----------


## baba

एक टांग मेरे बाएं हाथ पर रख कर और दूसरी दायें हाथ पर रख कर! अटटहास किया!
"प्रकट हो! यमिका! प्रकट हो" उसने कहा,
सांय सांय! हवा चले!
घास, तिनके मेरे मुंह में, आँखों में धंसे!
ऊपर से पीड़ा!
जैसे मैं कोई संयंत्र हूँ, काम संयंत्र!
पीड़ा के मारे मैं पाँव भी नहीं हिला पा रहा था!
तभी मुझे रक्त की गंध आयी!
पर्णी के रक्त!
जो शायद मेरे लिंग-प्रदेश पर लगा था!
पर्णी लौटी!
उसने मेरे सर पर पाँव रखा और गले पर त्रिशूल!
गुस्से में काल-गामिनी सी प्रतीत हो!
"प्रकट हो यमिका?" उसने कहा,
और तभी पर्णी भूमि पर पछाड़ खा गिर पड़ी, मैं एक करवट और लुढ़क गया!
यमिका आन पहुंची थी!
पहला चरण पूर्ण हुआ था!
अब पर्णी मेरे समक्ष आयी!
और हंसने लगी!
"मरेगा!" उसने उपहास से कहा,
"मरेगा! आज ही मरेगा, कामपुरुष" हा! हा! हा! हा!" भयानक हंसी हँसे!
मैं समझ गया!
समझ गया कि धमेक्ष के हाथों मृत्यु!
ये कैसी परीक्षा?
ये क्या हुआ?
मैं असमंजस में था!
तभी पर्णी ने मेरे चेहरे पर एक जमकर लात मारी!
उसकी एड़ी मेरी नाक पर लगी और नकसीर शुरू!
मैं अपना ही रक्त पीने लगा!
ऊसने फिर से एक लात मेरे लिंग-प्रदेश पर मारी, मैं कराह उठा!
मेरे अंडकोष में जैसे चिराव आ गया!
असहनीय पीड़ा!
फिर पसलियों में लात!
फिर चिमटे से मेरे ऊपर वार!
अब मैं समझ गया था!
ये मेरा इस्तेमाल था!
लेकिन पर्णी!
तुझे नहीं पता!
तूने मुझे आँका नहीं!
सही से नहीं आँका!
मैं शांडिल्य का पोता हूँ!
मैंने उसी समय यामिश-मंत्र का जाप किया!
और, मेरे इर्द-गिर्द मिट्टी में भंवर पड़ने लगीं!
अब घबराई पर्णी!
मैं दैहिक मंत्र से मुक्त हुआ!
ऐवांग मंत्र का जाप किया! 
और............
शत्रुता निभाने का समय हो चला था अब!
अब धमेक्ष को नहीं आने दूंगा मैं पर्णी!
मैंने कोषांड मंत्र का जाप करते हुए, गुरु-नमन किया! अघोर-पुरुष का ध्यान किया!
और!
खड़ा हो गया!
मैं!

----------


## baba

मैं उठ खड़ा हुआ!
क्रोध से पर्णी को देखा!
औ स्त्री थी, हाथ नहीं उठा सकता था, नहीं तो वो हाल करता कि याद रखती हमेशा!
द्वन्द भी नहीं था!
क्योंकि द्वन्द स्त्री से नहीं होता!
हाँ, वो औघड़ थी!
इस से मैं उसके साथ तांत्रिक-संग्राम कर सकता था!
हम दोनों की नज़रें टकरायीं!
वो हंसी!
मैंने कुरूंड-मंत्र का जाप कर यमिक को वापिस किया!
भन्न!
भन्न करती हुई यमिका लोप हुई!
अब जैसे हाथों से अस्त्र-शस्त्र गिरे पर्णी के!
"तुम्हे पता होना चाहिए था कि मैं कौन हूँ पर्णी!" मैंने कहा,
"मैं जानती हूँ" उसने दम्भ से कहा,
"फिर भी?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ फिर भी" उसने गुस्से से कहा,
"अब क्या होगा तेरा पर्णी?" मैंने पूछा,
"तेरा क्या होगा?" उसने पूछा,
हवा में लाठी भांजी उसने!
"किसी को बुला ले पर्णी मदद के लिए" मैंने कहा,
"तेरे लिए मैं काफी हूँ" उसने कहा, दम्भ से!
मुझे हंसी आ गयी!
चवन्नी रुपये को मुंह चिढ़ा रही थी!
गिर गिर के खनक रही थी!

----------


## baba

"पर्णी, मेरे सामने से हट जा, नहीं तो तेर वो हाल करूँगा कि तू कभी खड़े हो कर पाँव नहीं देख सकेगी! क्योंकि पाँव काम करना बंद कर देंगे!" मैंने अब धमकी दी!
"और तेरी? तेरी तो इहलीला ही समाप्त है आज!" उसने अपना त्रिशूल मुझे दिखा कर कहा!
"इतना सरल नहीं पर्णी" मैंने कहा,
और तभी वहाँ एक और औघड़ आया!
औघड़ भल्लराज!
पर्णी के भाई का गुरु!
ओह!
तो खिचड़ी पक रही थी,
उबाल आ रहे थे!
और हैरत ये!
कि मुझे गंध भी नहीं आयी!
पर्णी ने उसको नमन किया!
"क्या यही है वो?" भल्लराज ने पूछा,
"हाँ! मुझे इसका रक्त पीना है!" दांत भींच कर कहा उसने!
अब मैंने अट्ठहास किया!
"सुन औघड़?" वो बोला,
"इसके पाँव पड़ ले, क्षमा मांग ले, जीवन दान मिल जाएगा" उसने कहा,
"जीवनदान? और तू?" मैंने कहा!
"जिव्हा काट दूंगा तेरी आज!" वो भड़का!
"पर्णी, अब तू जा यहाँ से, ये दिग्गज आ गया है, तेरा कोई काम नहीं अब शेष!" मैंने उपहास किया!
"अच्छा?" उसने गुस्से से कहा,
"सुन औघड़! एक दिन का समय देता हूँ तुझे, या तो क्षमा मांग ले या फिर तैयार रह मरने के लिए, भल्लराज नाम है मेरा, बंगाल का सबसे बड़ा औघड़ हूँ" उसने कहा,
"तू? इतना घमंड?" मुझे अब गुस्सा आया!
वो कुछ नहीं बोला,
"चल पर्णी" वो मुड़ा और पर्णी को एक चादर में उढ़ा चलने लगा,
जाते जाते पर्णी ने मेरे मुंह पर थूका!
हो गया फैसला!
अब कल होगा संग्राम!
पर्णी!
अबोध पर्णी!

----------


## baba

वे दोनों चले गए पाँव पटकते हुए! भुनभुनाते हुए!
मैं आगे आया और कपडे पहने,
दर्द अभी भी था मेरे,
बहुत अधिक,
चला भी नहीं जा रहा था!
चलना पड़ा, आधा किलोमीटर की दूरी दसियों कोस सी लगी!
रात के पौने बारह बजे थे!
मैंने कक्ष खटखटाया,
शर्मा जी उठे और दरवाज़ा खोला,
मेरे नाक से बहते हुए रक्त को देख घबरा गए!
"क्या हुआ?" उन्होंने पूछा,
:कुछ नहीं, चोट है" मैं बैठते हुए बोला,
"गम्भीर तो नहीं?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"नहीं, नकसीर छूती है" मैंने कहा,
"कैसे?" उन्होंने पूछा,
अब मैंने उनको सारी बात बताई!
भड़क उठे वो!
उन्होंने उस औरत को जहां तक हो सकता था कोसा! गाली गलौज! वो तो तैयार थे उस भल्लराज औघड़ को गेंद बनाने को! लेकिन मैंने उनको समझाया बुझाया!
उन्होंने मेरा चेहरा साफ़ किया,
मेरे केश आदि ठीक किये,
खाना लाकर खिलाया,
और हम सो गए!
सुबह मैं देर से उठा, तब तक शर्मा जी ने जैसे मुनादी करवा दी थी! चण्डिक और बसंतनाथ बहुत गुस्से में थे! उन्होंने पर्णी से भी बात कर ली थी लेकिन पर्णी नहीं मानी थी!
"सोच लिया" बसंतनाथ बोले,
"क्या?" मैंने कहा,
"तबाह कर दो हराम के जनों को" वे बोले,
मैं मुस्कुराया!
"चण्डिक, क्या कहते हो?" मैंने राय ली!
"सही कहा बस्सु गुरु जी ने, कर दो काम" वो बोला,
वो भी गुस्से में था!

----------


## baba

"हाँ शर्मा जी?" मैंने पूछा,
"दो टुकड़े कर दो!" वे बोले,
उनका क्रोध जायज़ था,
"और कोई घाड़ नमिले ने, तो मैं तैयार हूँ!" उन्होंने कहा,
बहुत बड़ी बात!
मैं निःशब्द!
वे मुझसे बीस बरस बड़े हैं!
डांट भी देते हैं बेटे की तरह!
ज़िद भी करते हैं!
एक पिता की तरह!
"अब ऐसा न कहना, आपके लिए तो मुझे किस से टकरान अहि उसो भी नौ पड़ाव पार करने होंगे!" मैंने कहा,
चूम लिया!
चूम लिया मेरा माथा उन्होंने!
मैं धन्य हुआ!
कोई भी बुज़ुर्ग ऐसा करे तो समझो समस्त पुण्य आपको दान कर दिए उसने! इसे कहते हैं दान!
तो,
तय हो गया!
पर्णी और भल्लराज!
इनको आवश्यक है कि,
अभिमान सदैव भक्षण करता है स्व्यं का!
मैंने हाँ कर दी!

----------


## baba

अब कोई क्षमा नहीं!
कैसी क्षमा?
मैंने कोई पाप नहीं किया था?
मैंने तो सोची थी कि उसको सिद्धि मिले?
पर अब कैसी सिद्धि!
ये तो बैर था!
कोई इतना भी गिर सकता है ये तो कल्पनातीत था!
पर अब तो बाण छूट चला था कमान से!
अब नहीं!!
पर्णी!
तैयार हो जा!
भल्लराज!
तेरे भी दिन आ गए!
पर्णी का जो हो सो हो लेकिन तेरे दिन आ गए!
मुझे चुनौती दे डाली!
अब भुगत!
भुगत अब अपने कर्मों का हिसाब!
औघड़ होना इतना आसान नहीं!
अरे!
शक्तियों का मद बहुत बुरा होता है!
कौन दास होना चाहता है किसी मनुष्य का?
विवशता!
केवल विवशता!
नहीं जाने तुम लोग!
कुछ ऐसे विचारों में खोया रहा मैं!
शाम हुई,
उहापोह में!
मैं शमशान गया, पूजन किया और फिर तत्पर हुआ!
बसंतनाथ वहीँ मिला!

----------


## baba

"पर्णी यहाँ से आधा किलोमीटर दूर वंशिखा स्थान पर होगी उस भल्लराज के साथ, भल्लराज औघड़ है, बेहद क्रूर और चपल, सावधान रहना!" उसने कहा,
"आप चिंता न करें" मैंने कहा,
"येरुम-विद्या का ज्ञाता है!" उसने कहा,'
अर्थात एक साथ चार वार करने वाला!
"कोई बात नहीं" मैंने कहा,
मैं तो भरा बैठा था!
लेकिन हां!
अभी तक मैं कड़वा नहीं था उस पर्णी के लिए!
अबोध पर्णी!
भड़का दिया गया था उसको!
भल्लराज ने!
रात हुई!
जैसे रणभेरी चिल्ला उठी!
मैं शमशान में बैठा!
करीब दस बजे!
मैंने तंत्र-श्रृंगार किया और आज नौ कपाल लिए!
मुझे बसंतनाथ ने सारी सामग्री दे दी!
मैंने भूमि-पूजन किया!
दिशा कीलन किया!
स्थान-शोधन किया!
और एक चिता समक्ष आ बैठा!

----------


## baba

पूजन किया, इक्कीस परिक्रमा कीं,
उसके मुख की और मैंने एक मुर्गे का बलि-कर्म किया, और कलेजी निकाल ली!
और, अब आसन बिछा तैयार हुआ!
त्रिशूल बाएं गाड़ा!
और खड़ा हो चिमटा खड़खड़ा दिया!
समस्त भूत-प्रेत अपनी चाल भूल गए!
अब भस्म-स्नान किया!
ये औघड़ तैयार था!
घंटा भर लग गया इसी काम में!
वहाँ!
पर्णी तैयार और भल्लराज भी तैयार!
जैसी तैयारी यहाँ वैसे वहाँ!
हाँ, कपाल ग्यारह थे!
येरुम-विद्या के लिए!
उसने महानाद किया!
मैंने उत्तर दिया!
अब मैंने वाचाल और कर्णपिशाचिनी का आह्वान किया!
दोनों मुस्तैद!
बिसात बिछ गयी!
और आरम्भ हुआ संग्राम!

----------


## baba

अब संग्राम का समय था! उसने हुंकार भरी और मैंने भी हुंकार भरी! पर्णी उसके दायें बैठी थी, अलख में ईंधन देने का कार्य सौंपा गया था उसको! यहाँ मेरे अलख भड़की! मैंने ईंधन डाला और फिर विजयनाद कर दिया! अब मेरे कर्णों में उनके शब्द गुंजायमान हो उठे!
"अभी भी समय है!" भस्म फेंकते हुए बोला भल्लराज!
मैं हंसा बहुत तेज!
इतना तेज के श्मशान के वासी भूत-प्रेत भी हंसने लगे! मैंने त्रिशूल निकाल कर लहराया! अर्थात क्षम मांग ले और भक्षण से बच जा!
थू!
थूक फेंका उसने!
मैंने तभी रिपुलाक्ष-मंत्र पढ़ा कर वहाँ पत्थरों की और राख की बारिश कर दी! उसने फ़ौरन ही उसकी काट कर दी और मुझे अपशब्द निकाले! मैंने फिर से मांस के लोथड़े फिंकवाये! उसने त्रिशूल से घेराबंदी कर उनको बेकार कर दिया!
संग्राम आरम्भ हो चुका था!
अब मैंने अपने सामने भूमि पर चाक़ू से एक चिन्ह कुरेदा, बनाया और उसके पांच कोनों पर मांस के टुकड़े रख दिए!
वो औघड़ समझ गया!
उसने भी अष्टकोण घेरा बनाना आरम्भ कर दिया!
मैं हंसा और फिर एक कपाल-कटोरा भर के शराब पी!
और एक नर-कपाल उस चिन्ह में रख दिया!
शराब के छींटे दिए!
और वहाँ केराक्ष प्रकट हुआ!
केराक्ष एक महाप्रेत है! लम्बा-चौड़ा और अतुल्नीय बल! मैंने भोग दिया उसको! और वो चल पड़ा अपना उद्देश्य जान!
भूमि हिला सी दी उसने अपनी उड़ान से! जिन्न जैसा शरीर उसका!
केराक्ष वहाँ प्रकट हुआ!
भल्लराज हंसा!
और मूर्दीक मंत्र चला कर उसको खदेड़ दिया उसने!
ये मूर्दीक मंत्र जानता है! वाह!
अब उसने अष्टकोण में एक कपाल रखा!
शराब के छींटे दिए!
स्त्री के केश रखे!
एक कंघा, बिंदी और परांदा रखा!
और हूम हूम की ध्वनि से उसने वहाँ कुंडा चुड़ैल प्रकट कर दी!
भयानक रूप उसका!
विशाल काया!
पांवों में घुँघरू बंधे उसके!

----------


## baba

हाथों में शिशु-कपाल!
चीत्कार करती हुई कुंडा अपना उद्देश्य जान उड़ चली मदमाती हुई!
लक्ष्य भेदन हेतु!
मैंने फ़ौरन एक पोटली खोली और उसमे से पंचधातु में जड़ी एक अस्थि हाथ पर रखी और द्रुश्चिक-मंत्र का जाप किया!
कुंडा पहुंची और मंत्र में क़ैद हो कर भूमि में समा गयी! जहां समायी थी वहाँ के मिट्टी करीब एक फीट उठ गयी!
मैंने अट्ठहास लगाया!
कुंडा पकड़ ली गयी थी!
वो यही नहीं रुका!
उसने भेदिका नामक डाकिनी का आह्वान किया!
ये विभक्त हो जाती है!
इसके हाथ अलग और पाँव अलग और सर, धड़ अलग होकर भी एक ही रहती है! अक्सर ऐसे ही विचरण करती है! सिद्ध होने पर ग्यारह दिन तक किसी स्त्री में प्रवेश कर साधक से सहवास करती है! प्रलयकारी और महादुष्ट शक्तियों में से एक है! इसको सिद्ध भी किसी पलाश के वृक्ष पर बैठ कर किया जाता है!
ऐसी है ये भेदिका डाकिनी!
परन्तु मैं तत्पर था!

----------


## baba

भेदिका का आह्वान चल रहा था! अब मैंने इस संग्राम को और गहन किया, मैंने यमरूढ़ा का आह्वान किया! यमरूढ़ा अत्यंत प्रबल महाशक्ति है, स्पर्श मात्र से ही प्राण खींच लेती है शरीर से! श्मशान-वासिनी है और साम्राज्ञी की भांति रहती है, चौबीस यम-डाकिनियों द्वारा सेवित है, और प्रत्येक यम-डाकिनी ग्यारह डाकिनी-सखियों से सेवित है! मैंने पृथ्वी में त्रिशूल गाड़ा और फिर आसन से उठा! अट्ठहास किया और फिर उनकी दिशा की ओर तीन बार फूंक मारी! अब बैठ गया और जाप आरम्भ हुआ, कुछ क्षण बीते! और भल्लराज ने अट्ठहास किया!
वहाँ भेदिका प्रकट हुई और मैंने गहन मंत्रोच्चार से यमरूढ़ा को प्रकट कर ली, भूमि पर शाष्टांग लेट कर मैंने नमन किया! इसीलिए कहते हैं कि औघड़ों से दूर रहिये, तांत्रिकों से दूर रहिये क्योंकि वे भूत-प्रेत और क्षुद्र देवी-देवताओं को पूजा करते हैं! यही कारण है! सच्चाई ये है कि ये क्षुद्र नहीं ये भी शक्ति-वाहिनियां हैं! मसान को वीर कहा जाता है, मसान वीर हैं बलधामा गदाधारी के! बलधामा का सभी भूत-प्रेत का कार्य यही मसान करता है! अब मसान देव श्रेणी में तो नहीं है, परन्तु कार्य वही करता है! तो इसको तांत्रिकों ने और औघड़ों ने अपना लिया! मित्र है ये उनका! बहुत मसान हैं! बेलिया, कॅमेडिया, ऑंधिया, कालिया आदि आदि ये सभी किसी न किसी रूप से अपने प्रधान का कार्य करते हैं परन्तु इनको श्रेय नहीं मिलता! तो औघड़ इनको श्रेय देते हैं!
चलिए आगे बढ़ें!
वहाँ भेदिका प्रकट हुई और क्रंदन करती, झूमती और शोर मचाती चल पड़ी अपने साधक की उद्देश्य पूर्ति के लिए!
और यहाँ अपने साधक के प्राण बचाने तत्पर हुई यमरूढ़ा!
भेदिका भाल लिए आयी वहाँ!
यमरूढ़ा द्वारा मार्ग अवरुद्ध हुआ!
चिल्लाती हुई शून्य में लहर खाती गायब हो गयी!
मैंने भी नमन करते हुए यमरूढ़ा को वापिस कर दिया!
लोप हुई वो!
यमरूढ़ा ने मेरा प्राण-रक्षण किया!
खचाक!
मेढ़े की गरदन ज़मीन पर गिरी और बिलबिलाता धड़ पकड़ लिया गया भल्लराज ने, खून का फव्वारा छूटा और एक पात्र में रक्त ले लिया गया मेढ़े का! मंत्र पढ़ते हुए!
हा! हा! हा! हा!
अट्ठहास किया भल्लराज ने!

----------


## baba

"औघड़?" वो चिल्लाया,
मैं हंसा!
"अब तक तो मैंने खेल खिलाया, अब द्वन्द देख!" चिल्लाया भल्लराज!
मैं फिर हंसा!
उसने रक्त बिखेरा वहाँ, अपने चेहरे पर मला!
एक घूँट उसने पिया!
और एक घूँट पर्णी ने!
अब पर्णी पर मंत्रोच्चार आरम्भ किया उसने!
मैं समझ गया!
आ गयी समझ!
ये धेनुका सहोदरी का आह्वान था!
परम-शक्तिशाली धेनुका!
सुमेषा गांधर्वी की सहोदरी!
मैं फ़ौरन आसान पर बैठा और अपने सामने सभी कपाल रख लिए!
और मैंने अब आह्वान किया!
गण-भार्या का!
गण-भार्या, भार्या है एक गण की! 
ये गण एक वेताल का प्रधान सेवक है!
मैंने मंत्रोच्चार गहन किया!
अब जैसे समय रुका!
चमगादड़ जैसे भाषा समझने लगे!
उल्लू क्षण-प्रतिक्षण भविष्य का कयास लगाने लगे!
अब मैंने नेत्र बंद कर लिए!

----------


## baba

धेनुका! गांधर्वी-सहोदरी! प्रबल शक्तिशाली! महा शक्तिशाली! गण-भार्या! वेताल की भार्या! महाप्रबल और रौद्र-रूपा भीषण प्रहारी! एक वार और विनाश! हम दोनों ही आह्वान कर रहे थे! हम साधक थे, भिन्न-भिन्न रूप से पूजन कर रहे थे! उद्देश्य उसका केवल एक था मेरा हंता होना! और मेरा कि उसको जीवन भर मृत्यु के लिए तरसा दूँ! ताकि भविष्य में फिर कभी किसी के साथ ऐसा न हो!
वहाँ,
वहाँ पर्णी के ऊपर मंत्रोच्चार आरम्भ किया, उसको अश्व-रुपी मुड़ेरा में बिठाया और अपना पाँव उसकी कमर पैर टेक कर उसके शरीर को तीन बार चिन्हित किया! पर्णी धड़ाम से गिर पड़ी! शरीर वक्राकार होना आरम्भ हुआ! तोमिता, धेनुका की सखी है, वो पहले किसी स्त्री में वास करती है, ये मन्त्रों में बाँधी जाती है नहीं तो शरीर के परखच्चे उड़ा दे! उसी के आगमन की ये तैयारी थी!
पर्णी!
वक्राकार शरीर किये पड़ी थी, कभी कभी छटपटाती भी थी! कभी गुर्राती भी थी, कभी थूकती भी थी, काभी टांगें खोल लेती थी, कभी प्राणायाम की मुद्रा में बैठ जाती थी, कभी हंसती थी और कभी चिलाती थी! कभी रोती थी!
भल्लराज!
कभी उसको पूजता! कभी दुत्कारता! कभी खींचता और कभी बिठाता! औघड़ की औघड़-लीला चल रही थी!
"जाग! जाग तोमिता जाग!" भल्लराज चिल्लाता!
"जाग!"
"जाग!"
"जाग तोमिता!"
जाग!" वो चिल्लाता!
वहाँ तोमिता नागिन की भांति अकड़ती और फुफकारती! कभी अश्व-मुद्रा में चलती और कभी खड़ी हो जाती! शरीर धूल-धसरित! मिट्टी भस्म उसकी!
"औघड़?" वो चिलाया!
मैंने त्रिशूल लहराया!
"औघड़?" वो फिर चिल्लाया!
मैंने फिर से त्रिशूल लहराया!
"तेरा काल आ रहा है औघड़!" उसने कहा और ठहाके लगाए!
मैं मुस्कुराया!
और तभी पर्णी ने हुंकार भरी!
और बैठ गयी!
चौकड़ी मार!
चुप हो गया भल्लराज!

----------


## baba

"हूँ! हूँ!" पर्णी ने आवाज़ निकाली!
मेरे मंत्र और सघन हुए!
"तोमिता?" चिलाया भल्लराज!
"हूँ!" पर्णी ने कहा,
फिर जीभ कंठ तक बाहर निकाल ली!
"आ गयी तू!" औघड़ खुश होके बोला!
"हाआआआआआआआअ!" उसने चिल्ला के कहा,
खड़ी हुई
और तीव्र नृत्य किया!
औघड़ भी शामिल हुआ!
"ले भोग ले तोमिता!" औघड़ ने कपाल-कटोरे में घाल कर शराब दे दी!
सारी एक बार में डकोस गयी!
एक एक करके सारी बोतल!
कच्चा मांस!
भुना हुआ मांस!
सब लील गयी!
और खड़ी हो गयी!
अब तोमिता चली बुलाने धेनुका को!

----------


## baba

वहाँ तोमिता आ पहुंची थी और मैं आधे में ही था, मैंने और तेज किये मंत्रोच्चार! मुझे गण-भार्या को पेश करना था अन्यथा अवसर चूकते ही शरीर के बैरी प्राण भाग छूटते! मैं खड़ा हुआ, चिता-भस्म से अपने को लेपित किया और फिर 'ह्रीं ह्रौं' के जाप ने श्मशान में प्राण फूंक दिए! जागृत हो गया!
"भोग दे!" ऑंधिया पुकारे!
मैं शान्त रहकर जाप करूँ!
"भोग दे!" ऑंधिया फिर पुकारे!
क्रोध में नृत्य करे!
महाप्रेत टुकुर टुकुर नैन लड़ावें!
बालकों के झुण्ड के समान भूत-प्रेत क्रीड़ा करें!
कोई छोटा, कोई मोटा! कोई लम्बा और कोई पतला!
औरतें चीखें!
मर्द हँसे!
वृद्ध सामने से गुजरें!
कोई लोट-पोट होवे!
कोई सीधा ही उठ जाए, उड़ जाए!
कोई पेड़ पर चढ़े,
छलांग लगाए!
कोई छलांग मारे और नीचे कूदे!
जागृत हो गया श्मशान!
और मैं केंद्रित!
तभी वहाँ!
एक वृक्ष टूटा!
ये रमास का जंगली वृक्ष था!
अर्थात!
धेनुका की सवारी आने वाली थी!
और यहाँ!
यहाँ मैंने तीसरा चरण समाप्त किया और चौथे पर पहुंचा!
अब खड़ा हुआ मैं!
अपना हाथ काटा!
रक्त की बूँदें मांस पर चढ़ायीं!
और भम्म!
ऑंधिया गायब!
महाप्रेत गायब!
सभी भूत प्रेतों को काठ मारा और गायब!
वहाँ!
प्रकट हो गयी धेनुका!
उसने नमन किया!
सुनहरे वर्ण की धेनुका!
सुनहरे केश!
सुन्दर दैविक देह!
रूप!
हाथ में खडग लिए!
संहार मुद्रा में!
और यहाँ!
मैंने मंत्रोच्चार बंद किया और एक विशिष्ट आसान में पांच बार नाम पुकारा!
और कपड़ा सा चिर गया!
रक्त की बूँदें गिरने लगीं!
मैं नहाने लगा उनसे!
कटे-फटे अंग गिरने लगे!
मुझे उनमे से सुगंध आये!
और!
शून्य में से एक कृशकाय नग्न स्त्री प्रकट हुई!
मैं उसको बिना देखे भूमि पर लेट गया!
हाथ आगे जोड़कर!
वो चलते चलते काँप रही थी!
आँखें भयानक उसकी!
एकदम सफ़ेद!
गाल अंदर धंसे हुए!
वर्ण भयानक काला!
रुक्ष केश, जटाएँ!
अस्थि दंड लिए हवा में चल रही थी!
क्षण-प्रतिक्षण मेरी ओर आते हुए!
वहाँ वो प्रकट!
और यहाँ!
गण-भार्या प्रकट!
हाथ में फाल लिए!

----------


## baba

तभी वहाँ!
वहाँ धेनुका के दो सेवक प्रकट हुए!
भीषण बलशाली!
गजराज को भी एक मुष्टिका में पस्त करने वाले महारथी!
धेनुका से उद्देश्य बताया भल्लराज ने,
धेनुका के दोनों सेवक और धेनुका चले लक्ष्य भेदन करने!
मेरे यहाँ पल में प्रकट हुए!
और जैसे चलचित्र एक दम से रुक जाता है वैसे ही शिथिल हो गया!
यहाँ आभामंडल था गण-भार्या का!
दोनों लोप हुए और लोप हुई धेनुका भी!
ये देख तोते उड़े भल्लराज के!
जैसे किसी बालक से उसका खिलौना छीन लिया जाए!
जैसे किसी भूखे व्यक्ति के हाथ से अन्न छीन लिया जाए!
जैसे सच होते हुए भी असत्य ठहराया जाये!
पर्णी मूर्छित पड़ी थी!
मैंने लेटे हुए ही अपना उद्देश्य बताया, एक पल में गण-भार्या वहाँ प्रकट हुई!
और साथ में चार सेवक! एतुल, द्विन्दा, कुरुष और महाभाल!
ये भीषण महाप्रेत हैं!
सिट्टी-पिट्टी गुम भल्लराज की!
जैसे किसी निरीह को फेंक दिया गया भूख से तड़पते हुए सिंह को!
जैसे किसी मूसे को बिल्ली का भय दिखाया जाए!
भूमि पर गिर पड़ा भल्लराज!
गिरे गिरे ही पीछे चलता चला गया!
लेकिन त्रिशूल बहुत दूर था!
काट करने का मौका नहीं मिला उसको!
मारे भय के जिव्हा बाहर और नेत्र और बाहर हो कर एक दूसरे पूछ कर से बचने का उपाय ढूंढने लगे!
श्वास-नलिका में अवरोध उत्पन्न हो गया!

----------


## baba

क्रोधित गण-भार्या अपना अस्थि-दंड उठाये भयावह रूप से शत्रु-भेदन हेतु तत्पर थी!
मैं शांत!
जिज्ञासु!
भल्लराज यदि विनती करता तो बच सकता था, परन्तु जब मृत्यु सम्मुख हो तो मस्तिष्क भटक जाता है और मृत्यु के और करीब ले आता है!
यही हाल भल्लराज का!
चिल्लाये तो कैसे?
रोये तो कैसे?
जाए तो कहाँ?
विनती? वो क्या होता है?
सब भूला भल्लराज!
जब दोनों जबड़े आपस में चिपक जाएँ तो मंत्र कैसे बोले जाएँ?
जब ग्रीवा अवरुद्ध हो तो श्वास कैसे आये?
जब काक हलक में उतर जाए शरण लेने तो शब्द कैसे निकलें!
इशारा पाते ही कुरुष ने उसकी छाती पर एक लात मारी!
उड़ चला हवा में भल्लराज! उड़ चलीं समस्त सिद्धियाँ!
भय के मरे चीख भी निकली!
अलख डर के मारे भूमि से स्पर्श करते हुए लोप होने लगी!
कपाल जैसे सामने चलचित्र देखने लगे!
वो करीब तीस फीट गिरा!
हड्डियां चरमरा गयीं!
रीढ़ की हड्डी के जोड़ खुल गए!
पसलियां टूट कर आपसे में उलझ गयीं!
मुंह से रक्त-प्रवाह होने लगा,
यकृत फट गया!
और मूर्छित!
बस!
अब बस!
मैंने विनती की!
गण-भार्या के वीर शांत हुए और फिर लोप!
गण-भार्या मेरे यहाँ क्षण में प्रकट हुई, मैं मुंह भूमि में दबाये नमन करता रहा!
और फिर लोप!
मैं विजयी हुआ!
पर्णी!
यदि मूर्छित न होती तो उसका भी वही हाल होता!
अब पर्णी की तन्द्रा भंग की गयी!
वो जगी, आसपास देखा!
अटक-बटक!
चारों और!
अलख मृत!
और भल्लराज, औंधा पड़ा रक्त-कुंड में!
वो भागी!
भागी वहाँ से!
पहुंची सहायकों के पास!
भेजे सहायक!
उठाया गया भल्लराज को!
प्राण नहीं लेने चाहिए, अथवा आपको उसकी आत्मा का तर्पण भी करना पड़ेगा!
सो प्राण नहीं लिए, नहीं तो टुकड़ों में विभक्त हो गया होता वो!
और सुबह तक, मात्र अस्थियां ही शेष बचतीं!
मैं लेट गया!
विजय-मद चढ़ गया!
आँख लग गयी!
कह सकते हैं मूर्छा आ गयी!

----------


## baba

जब मेरी आँख खुली तो सामने बसंतनाथ, चण्डिक और शर्मा जी थे, मुझे सकुशल देख सभी खुश! भल्लराज के बारे में खबर उड़ चली थी! कोई सिद्धि बिगड़ गयी थी उसकी! ठीक ही था!
अब मैं स्नान करने गया!
रात्रि का दृश्य सामने घूम गया! 
गण-भार्या का रौद्र-रूप समक्ष आ गया!
मैं वापिस आया! वस्त्र धारण किये और फिर थोडा दूध पिया!
और निकल पड़ा!
पर्णी की ओर!
वे तीनों मेरे साथ थे!
वहाँ भीड़ लगी थी!
वे ऐसे हटे जैसे पानी से काई!
मैं कक्ष में गया!
पर्णी लेटी थी!
मुझे देख वहाँ बैठी महिलायें उठ खड़ी हुई और बाहर चली गयीं!
पर्णी ने मुझे देखा और फिर अश्रु-धारा!
न उसने कुछ कहा और न मैंने!
आपस में मौन वार्तालाप हो गया!
बस इतना ही कहा मैंने उसे, "पर्णी, प्रयास करना कि भविष्य में मेरे समक्ष न कभी आओ, न ही समीप, उस दिन मैं तुम्हारा भी वही हाल करूँगा जो भल्लराज का हुआ!"
ये मेरे उस से कहे अंतिम शब्द थे!
भल्लराज का क्या हुआ, मैंने पता नहीं किया!
डेढ़ वर्ष से अधिक समय हो चला है अब और मुझे बसंतनाथ से ही पता चला कि भल्लराज बच तो गया है परन्तु लोथड़े समान!
और पर्णी!
वो असम चली गयी है!
कभी न वापिस आने के लिए!
मित्रगण!
आज याद करता हूँ,
एक है पर्णी!
असम में!
आज भी!
उस महा-द्वन्द की साक्षी!
ये घटना मैंने इसीलिए यहाँ लिखी, कि मुझे खबर मिली कि पर्णी असम से अब नेपाल चली गयी है!
बस, उसी दिन जिस दिन ये समाचार मिला, मैंने ये घटना यहाँ लिख दी!
दम्भ तो दस सर वाले का नहीं रहा!
और उसके आगे मैं और आप क्या!
क्या बिसात!
दम्भ न कीजिये कभी!
ये ऐसा मोम है जो स्व्यं कभी नहीं पिघलता, हाँ अंदर ही अंदर जलाता रहता है और अंत में चिता में ही दम तोड़ता है!
यही सीख है मेरे पूज्नीय दादा श्री की!
हर पुरुष में अघोर-पुरुष है और हर स्त्री में शक्ति!
तो मान अपमान, मेरा तेरा, छोटा बड़ा, ऊंचा नीचा, समृद्ध निर्धन जैसे शब्द मात्र लड़ने लड़ाने के लिए ही बने हैं! अवगुण सदैव से थे और रहेंगे! गुण एकत्रित कीजिये क्योंकि प्रत्येक श्वास के साथ हमारा और चिता का फांसला कम होता जा रहा है!
सोचिये!
विचारिये!
साधुवाद!

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\ समाप्त \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> अरे ! आप तो एकदम मस्त आदमी मालूम होते हो,  मैं जल्दी ही एक नया सूत्र शुरू करूँगा जिसमे काफी जानकारी भी दूंगा और आपकी समस्या का समाधान भी !
> फिलहाल मैं यहाँ पर अपनी कुछ घटनाओं की जनकारी देता हूँ !
> काफी सदस्य इन्तजार कर रहे है !


रहम कीजिए, बाबाजी। एक वकील पर संकट आने पर देश भर के वकील एक हो जाते हैं। एक पुलिस पर संकट आने पर सभी पुलिस एक हो जाते हैं। एक अधिकारी पर संकट आने पर सभी अधिकारी उसके पक्ष में खडे़ दिखाई देते हैं। एक कर्मचारी पर संकट आने पर सभी कर्मचारी एक हो जाते हैं। एक पत्रकार पर संकट आने पर देश भर के पत्रकार एक सुर में विरोध प्रकट करते हैं। यही नहीं, एक कौवे पर संकट आने पर सभी कौवे एक होकर काँव-काँव करने लगते हैं। संक्षेप में, संकट आने पर सभी समकक्ष एक हो जाते हैं। इस समय आपके समकक्ष पर संकट नहीं, महासंकट आया है और आप मेरी समस्या को साधारण समझकर प्राथमिकता देने से इन्कार कर रहे हैं। यह कैसा इन्साफ़ है? क्या मैं यह समझूँ कि देश के तांत्रिकों में एकता नहीं है? कदाचित् आप मेरी बात को मजाक समझकर हलके में ले रहे हैं। यदि आप अपनी दिव्य शक्तियों के प्रयोग द्वारा देखते तो ऐसा कभी न करते। आपके स्थान पर मैं होता तो समकक्ष पर संकट आया देखकर सारे कार्यक्रम रद्द करके समस्या का समाधान करने के लिए सीधा श्मशानघाट में दिखाई देता और जब तक समकक्ष की पॉवर बूस्ट न हो जाए तब तक के लिए अपने पास बेकार पड़ी दो-चार शाकिनियों और डाकिनियों को तत्काल प्रभाव से आपातकालीन राहत के तौर पर समकक्ष की विशेष सुरक्षा में भेज देता जिससे लोग चाँटा मारकर निकल न सकें। अतः आपसे विनम्र अनुरोध है कि मेरी समस्या को समकक्षता के आधार पर तत्काल वरीयता प्रदान की जाए। अति महान कृपा होगी।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> लगता है यहाँ पर कई मित्र है जो इसमें रूचि रखते है, आप सभी का समाधान किया जायेगा पर एक अलग सूत्र में !


बाबाजी, क्षमा चाहता हूँ। मल्लिका-ए-नवाबों की नगरी की समस्या और मेरी समस्या एक नहीं है। मल्लिका-ए-नवाबों की नगरी की समस्या साधारण है। इनके द्वारा किया गया जप 'देवी से रिक्वेस्ट' की श्रेणी में आता है जिसकी पूर्णता की कोई गारण्टी नहीं होती। मेरी साधना और मंत्र प्रयोग तामसिक होने के कारण 'एन्फोर्स' की श्रेणी में आता है। तात्पर्य यह है कि मंत्र प्रयोग के उपरान्त कार्य सिद्ध करने के लिए सम्बन्धित देवी-देवता बाध्य हैं। मल्लिकाजी की समस्या सात्विक मंत्रों से सम्बन्धित होने के कारण साधारण है जबकि मेरी समस्या श्मशान-साधना से सम्बन्धित होने के कारण जटिल है और सीधे आपके अधिकार-क्षेत्र में आती है। मल्लिकाजी की समस्या का समाधान मैं स्वयं कर सकता हूँ। अतएव आप मेरी समस्या का समाधान करने की दया-कृपा करें।

----------


## Krishna

> बाबाजी, क्षमा चाहता हूँ। मल्लिका-ए-नवाबों की नगरी की समस्या और मेरी समस्या एक नहीं है। मल्लिका-ए-नवाबों की नगरी की समस्या साधारण है। इनके द्वारा किया गया जप 'देवी से रिक्वेस्ट' की श्रेणी में आता है जिसकी पूर्णता की कोई गारण्टी नहीं होती। मेरी साधना और मंत्र प्रयोग तामसिक होने के कारण 'एन्फोर्स' की श्रेणी में आता है। तात्पर्य यह है कि मंत्र प्रयोग के उपरान्त कार्य सिद्ध करने के लिए सम्बन्धित देवी-देवता बाध्य हैं। मल्लिकाजी की समस्या सात्विक मंत्रों से सम्बन्धित होने के कारण साधारण है जबकि मेरी समस्या श्मशान-साधना से सम्बन्धित होने के कारण जटिल है और सीधे आपके अधिकार-क्षेत्र में आती है। मल्लिकाजी की समस्या का समाधान मैं स्वयं कर सकता हूँ। अतएव आप मेरी समस्या का समाधान करने की दया-कृपा करें।


भाई जी नमस्कार ...
क्या हम जैसे साधारण सदस्य आपकी समस्या को जानने योग्य हैं ??

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> भाई जी नमस्कार ...
> क्या हम जैसे साधारण सदस्य आपकी समस्या को जानने योग्य हैं ??


लगता है आपने मेरी पूर्व टिप्पणियाँ नहीं पढीं।

----------


## MALLIKA

> बाबाजी, क्षमा चाहता हूँ। मल्लिका-ए-नवाबों की नगरी की समस्या और मेरी समस्या एक नहीं है। मल्लिका-ए-नवाबों की नगरी की समस्या साधारण है। इनके द्वारा किया गया जप 'देवी से रिक्वेस्ट' की श्रेणी में आता है जिसकी पूर्णता की कोई गारण्टी नहीं होती। मेरी साधना और मंत्र प्रयोग तामसिक होने के कारण 'एन्फोर्स' की श्रेणी में आता है। तात्पर्य यह है कि मंत्र प्रयोग के उपरान्त कार्य सिद्ध करने के लिए सम्बन्धित देवी-देवता बाध्य हैं। मल्लिकाजी की समस्या सात्विक मंत्रों से सम्बन्धित होने के कारण साधारण है जबकि मेरी समस्या श्मशान-साधना से सम्बन्धित होने के कारण जटिल है और सीधे आपके अधिकार-क्षेत्र में आती है। मल्लिकाजी की समस्या का समाधान मैं स्वयं कर सकता हूँ। अतएव आप मेरी समस्या का समाधान करने की दया-कृपा करें।



मित्र रजत जी आप काफी हद तक सही है पर मेरी कुछ और भी समस्या है 
समझ नहीं आता की यहाँ उस बात को कहूँ या ना कहूँ !

----------


## nikneo

गुरु जी नमस्कार
आपने  तांत्रिक-जीवन की कुछ सच्ची घटनाएं! 1 से  150  तक का जो लिंक दिया था ( https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-aT...?usp=drive_web ) ये काम नहीं कर रहा | कृपया सही लिंक भेज दीजिए | fun.nikhil@yahoo.com

धन्यवाद

----------


## baba

मित्रों जल्दी ही आपको सारी पुरानी और नई कहानियां यहीं मिल जाएगी आपको कहीं और जाने की आवश्यकता नही होगी !

----------


## baba

> रहम कीजिए, बाबाजी। एक वकील पर संकट आने पर देश भर के वकील एक हो जाते हैं। एक पुलिस पर संकट आने पर सभी पुलिस एक हो जाते हैं। एक अधिकारी पर संकट आने पर सभी अधिकारी उसके पक्ष में खडे़ दिखाई देते हैं। एक कर्मचारी पर संकट आने पर सभी कर्मचारी एक हो जाते हैं। एक पत्रकार पर संकट आने पर देश भर के पत्रकार एक सुर में विरोध प्रकट करते हैं। यही नहीं, एक कौवे पर संकट आने पर सभी कौवे एक होकर काँव-काँव करने लगते हैं। संक्षेप में, संकट आने पर सभी समकक्ष एक हो जाते हैं। इस समय आपके समकक्ष पर संकट नहीं, महासंकट आया है और आप मेरी समस्या को साधारण समझकर प्राथमिकता देने से इन्कार कर रहे हैं। यह कैसा इन्साफ़ है? क्या मैं यह समझूँ कि देश के तांत्रिकों में एकता नहीं है? कदाचित् आप मेरी बात को मजाक समझकर हलके में ले रहे हैं। यदि आप अपनी दिव्य शक्तियों के प्रयोग द्वारा देखते तो ऐसा कभी न करते। आपके स्थान पर मैं होता तो समकक्ष पर संकट आया देखकर सारे कार्यक्रम रद्द करके समस्या का समाधान करने के लिए सीधा श्मशानघाट में दिखाई देता और जब तक समकक्ष की पॉवर बूस्ट न हो जाए तब तक के लिए अपने पास बेकार पड़ी दो-चार शाकिनियों और डाकिनियों को तत्काल प्रभाव से आपातकालीन राहत के तौर पर समकक्ष की विशेष सुरक्षा में भेज देता जिससे लोग चाँटा मारकर निकल न सकें। अतः आपसे विनम्र अनुरोध है कि मेरी समस्या को समकक्षता के आधार पर तत्काल वरीयता प्रदान की जाए। अति महान कृपा होगी।


आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेजा है मैंने !

----------


## baba

सर्दी आने की महक आने लगी थी, अक्टूबर के अंत के बात होगी ये, पेड़-पौधे अपने पत्ते गिरा कर ऐसा संकेत देने भी लगे थे! प्रकृति में सुगबुगाहट होने लगी थी, सुबह शाम सर्दी आने लगी थी जायज़ा लेने! गर्मी अब जाने को थी, विश्राम करने, सामान बंधाई होने लगी थी उसकी! कुछ दिन और और पालकी उठने वाली थी उसकी, ऐसी ही एक शाम को मैं शर्मा जी के साथ बैठा चाय का आनंद ले रहा था, तभी उनके फ़ोन पर एक फ़ोन आया, ये किसी महिला ज्योति का था, ज्योति दिल्ली में ही रहा करती थीं और एक विद्यालय में अध्यापक थीं, उनके पति भी अध्यापक थे, ज्योति ने बताया कि उनकी छोटी बहन रश्मि, जिसका कि ब्याह अभी कोई साल भर पहले हुआ है, मानसिक रूप से बीमार है, अनाप-शनाप बकती है, गाली-गलौज करने लगी है, छोटे बड़े की शर्म नहीं करती और ऐसी कई और बातें, इस सिलसिले में शर्मा जी ने उनसे मिलाने की बात कही, और दिन रविवार, दो दिन बाद मिलना निश्चित हो गया, 
दिन रविवार का आया, 
करीब ग्यारह बजे दोनों पति और पत्नी, ज्योति और उनके पति महोदय अनिल आ गए हमसे मिलने, नमस्कार आदि हुई और फिर आये सीधा काम की बात पर,
"कितनी उम्र होगी?" मैंने पूछा,
"छब्बीस साल" वे बोलीं,
"शादी को एक साल हुआ?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी" वे बोलीं,
"कोई बाल-बच्चा?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं जी" वे बोलीं,
"चिकित्सक क्या कहते हैं?" मैंने पूछा,
"कहते है कि दिमाग में कोई स्ट्रोक पड़ा है, जिसकी वजह से ऐसा हुआ है, और अब दवाई चल रही है, लेकिन कोई असर नहीं, अब वहाँ उसके ससुरालवाले उसको मानसिक रोगी अस्पताल में भर्ती करना चाहते हैं, अर्थात पागलखाने में, इसीलिए मैं आपसे विनती करने आयी हूँ कि एक बार आप भी देख लें, कोई ऊपरी या किया-कराया तो नहीं?"
मैं हालत समझ सकता था उनकी!

----------


## baba

"उनके पति महोदय क्या कहते हैं?" मैंने पूछा,
"वो अपने घरवालों से सहमत हैं" वे बोलीं,
"चिंता का विषय है, एक बात बताइये, हम कैसे मिल सकते हैं उससे? कहाँ ब्याही हैं वो?" मैंने पूछा,
"ब्याही तो यहीं दिल्ली में ही हैं, वहाँ जाकर नहीं मिल सकते, मैं यहीं अपने घर ले आउंगी उसको" वे बोलीं,
मेरे दिमाग में खटका आया!
"उनके घर में क्यों नहीं, मिलना ही तो है?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी, वे लोग इस किये-कराये को नहीं मानते, ढोंग कहते हैं, आप समझ सकते हैं" अब उनके पति महोदय ने कहा,
"हम्म, समझ सकता हूँ", मैंने कहा,
"तो ठीक है, मैं आपको कल सूचित करता हूँ, कहता हूँ उनके पति से, कि दो चार दिन हमारे यहाँ रह लेगी रश्मि" वे बोले,
"जी, ठीक है" मैंने कहा,
अब वे उठे, नमस्कार की और विदा ली!
अब शर्मा जी ने पूछा,"कैसा अजीब सा मामला है"
"कैसे अजीब?" मैंने पूछा,
"अरे जब इंसान फंसता है तो निकलने के लिए साम, दाम, दंड भेद, सब इस्तेमाल करता है, वो वो सिरे से ही खारिज़ कर रहे हैं, अरे एक बार दिखवा ही लो कहीं!" वे बोले,
"अब वो नहीं चाहते!" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ जी" वे बोले,
"चलो जब यहाँ आएगी अनिल के घर तो देख लेंगे" मैंने कहा,
"और किया भी क्या जा सकता है" वे बोले,
तभी एक सहायक आया और कुछ मुंह चलाने को ले आया, हमने चबाना आरंभ किया, ये सलाद थी!
"क्या नाम बताया था? रश्मि?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी" वे बोले,
"हम्म, छब्बीस साल" मैंने कहा,
उसके बाद शर्मा जी को जाना था, वे चले गए और मैं अपने कार्यों में व्यस्त हो गया!

----------


## baba

अगले दिन सूचना आ गयी अनिल की तरफ से,
रश्मि को भेजने के लिए तैयार थे वे लोग और कल अनिल उनको लाने वाले थे!
और वे अगले दिन ले आये,
हमारे पास सूचना आ गयी!
और हम सुबह करीब दस बजे निकल पड़े मिलने या देखने रश्मि को!
हम उनके घर पहुँच गए, सभी घर पर ही मिले, रश्मि उस समय लेटी हुई थी, उसे अपनी कोई सुध-बुध नहीं थी, मैंने जाकर उसके मुख से चादर हटवाई, और चादर हटाते ही मुझे पता चल गया कि वो लपेटे में है! कोई उसको मार रहा है दिन बा दिन, क़तरा क़तरा करके!
मैंने उसको जगाने को कहा,
उसको झकझोरा गया तो वो उठ गयी, बैठ गयी, फिर मुझे देखा, फिर शर्मा जी को, फिर मुझसे बोली,"फेंक दी थी"
"क्या फेंक दी थी, रश्मि?" मैंने पूछा,
"रश्मि नहीं, कांता" उसने कहा,
"ऐसी ऐसी बातें करती है ये, हम परेशान हो गए हैं, न जाने क्या हो गया है इसे?" ज्योति ने कहा,
"रुक जाइये, वो क्या कह रही है ध्यान दीजिये" मैंने कहा,
"कौन कांता?" मैंने पूछा,
"वो रणजीत नगर है न, वहाँ की" उसने कहा,
"शादीपुर के पास वाला?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ!" उसने कहा,
अब फिर से उकडू बैठ गयी!

----------


## baba

"मसाला नहीं पिसा अभी तक" उसने कहा,
ऐसा करके जैसे सिल पर मसाला पीस रही हो बट्टे से!
"तू कब आयी यहाँ?" मैंने पूछा,
"पता नहीं, मत्था न खराब कर" उसने कहा,
"क्यों? मुक्कू बाँधा है किसी ने? मना किया है बताने को?" मैंने कहा,
"क्यों बताऊँ तुझे?" उसने घूर कर कहा मुझे!
उसने हाथ ऐसे किये जैसे चाक़ू पकड़ा हो हाथ में!
"क्यूँ नहीं बताएगी?" मैंने पूछा,
अब वो आयी गुस्से में!
,मैंने सभी को हटाया वहाँ से,
उनकी हालत खराब! रह गए केवल शर्मा जी!
"फेंक दी, सुना तूने?" उसने कहा,
"क्या फेंक दी?" मैंने पूछा,
"फेंक दी बस" उसने कहा,
मैं चुप हुआ!
और अब कहा, "तू सीधी तरह से बताती है या मै बकवाऊं?" मैंने कहा,
अब घबराई वो!
"क्या पूछेगा?" उसने झेंपते हुए पूछा,
"क्या फेंक दी?" मैंने पूछा,
"मुझे फेंक दिया" उसने अब आंसू लाते हुए कहा,
मैं अवाक!
"कब फेंका?" मैंने पूछा,
तो तारीख आयी २२ अगस्त सन पिच्चासी!
उसको उसकी ससुरालवालों ने चौथी मजिल से फेंक दिया था!
रहने वाली कापसहेड़ा की थी!
भटकती आत्मा, अब किसी की गुलाम!
लेकिन किसकी?
ये नहीं! बताया उसने!
"खाना खिला दे भूख लगी है" उसने कहा,
"कोई खाना नहीं" मैंने कहा,
"खिला दे?" उसने कहा,
"नहीं है खाना" मैंने कहा,
अब वो चुप!
अब मुझे जानना था उसके ससुराल के बारे में, उसके सम्बन्ध और उसके पहचान वालों को!
ये चपेट में थी!
कोई बहुत कुशलता से उसको मार रहा था!
लेकिन कौन?
प्रश्न!

----------


## baba

मैं यदि चाहता तो इस कांटे को खींच सकता था, लेकिन मुझे कुछ संदेह था, अतः अब मैंने प्रत्यक्ष-मंत्र पढ़ा और शर्मा जी से तत्पर रहने को कह दिया, वो या अन्य कोई मार-पीट पर आ सकता था, या कोई और अन्य हिंसात्मक कार्य कर सकता था! जैसे ही मैंने प्रत्यक्ष-मंत्र चलाया वो अकड़ के बैठ गयी!
खेलने लगी!
"कौन?" मैंने पूछा,
"बिंदु" उसने कहा,
""कौन बिंदु?" मैंने सख्ती से पूछा,
"बिंदु बंगालन" उसने कहा,
"यहाँ क्या कर रही है?" मैंने पूछा,
"हरामज़ादे मैं नहीं बताउंगी" उसने कहा,
मुझे ऐसा क्रोध आया की कस के एक लात जमा दूँ उसके चेहरे पर!
"जवाब दे भांजण, किसलिए आयी यहाँ?" मैंने बाल पकड़ते हुए पूछा,
उसने दोनों हाथ चलाये, तब शर्मा जी ने उसके हाथ पीछे से पकड़ लिए!
"अब बता?" मैंने कहा,
अब उसने टांगें चलायीं!
मैंने टांगें पकड़ लीं!
"अब बता?" मैंने कहा,
"तू क्या हाक़िम लगा है?" उसने मुझ से पूछा,
"बताता हूँ" मैंने कहा,
और ज्वाल-मंत्र पढ़कर मैंने अपने हाथ के अंगूठे को पोषित किया और उसके सर पर रख दिया!
"मर गयी! जल गयी! छोड़ दे! छोड़ दे!" वो चिल्लाई अब!
उसकी चीख सुनकर वे दंपत्ति वहाँ भागे भागे चले आये और आते ही कंक्रीट जैसे जैम गए! उन्होंने ऐसा पहले नहीं देखा था, आज पहली बार सामना पड़ा था! शर्मा जी ने उनको इशारे से बैठने को कह दिया!
वे शांत!

----------


## baba

"अब बता?" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं!" उसने कहा,
मैंने फिर से मंत्र पढ़ा!
और उसको माथे पर छुआ!
"मर गयी! मुझे बचाओ! बचाओ मुझे!" चिल्लाये वो!
"बता? अब तभी छोडूंगा तुझे" मैंने कहा,
"फक्कड़ बाबा ने भेजा! फक्कड़ बाबा ने भेजा!" इतना कहा और झम्म से सवारी साफ़!
फक्कड़ बाबा! यही है वो खिलाड़ी! पता चल गया!
अब आगे का काम इबु का था!
मैं उठने ही वाला था कि तभी रश्मि में से एक वृद्ध औरत की आवाज़ आयी! मैं पुनः नीचे बैठ गया!
"अब तू कौन?" मैंने पूछा,
"सुखिया" उसने कहा,
"कौन सुखिया?" मैंने पूछा,
"सुखिया?? तू नहीं जानता?" उसने पूछा,
"नहीं!" मैंने कहा,
"इस से पूछ?" उसने कहा,
"किस से?" मैंने पूछा,
"इस लौंडिया से?" उसने कहा,
"कौन लौंडिया?" मैंने पूछा,
"अरे ये? ये जो बैठी है?" उसने कहा और उसने जो हाथ का इशारा किया था वो ज्योति की तरफ था!
मैं सन्न!
ज्योति तो जैसे बेहोश होते होते गिरी!
"कौन है सुखिया?" मैंने अब ज्योति से पूछा,
उसने गर्दन हिलायी न में!
"झूठ मत बोल?" याद कर?" रश्मि ने डांटा ज्योति को!
"याद करो, कोई हो?" मैंने पूछा,
उसने दिमाग दौड़ाया, और फिर..............

----------


## baba

सहसा!
सहसा चौंक पड़ी ज्योति!
अपना चेहरा दोनों हाथों में रख मुंह खुला रह गया!
"क्या हुआ आपको, कुछ याद आया?" मैंने पूछा,
अब अनिल भी अवाक!
कुछ था ऐसा अवश्य जो अनिल को भी नहीं पता था!
"बताइये?" मैंने पूछा,
"अ...हाँ...हाँ. मैं....मैं...." अटकी कहते कहते!
"क्या?" मैंने फिर पूछा,
इतने में रश्मि रोई!
बहुत तेज!
"मेरा बेटा! हाय मेरा बेटा!" बोली रश्मि!
और धम्म से बायीं तरफ गिर गयी, खोपड़ी की आवाज़ गूँज गयी फर्श पर टकराने से!
चली गयी सुखिया!
"अब बताओ, देर नहीं करो, यहाँ इसकी जान पर बनी है" मैंने कहा,
"सुखिया हमारे पड़ोस में रहती थी, अमरोहा की रहने वाली थी, उसका आदमी डाक-खाने में काम करता था, बच्चे ज़यादा थे सो घर में कमी रहती थी पैसे की, मेरी माँ से कुछ उधार लिया करती थी वो कभी कभार, ये बात कोई आज से बीस-बाइस बरस पहले की होगी, मुझे सुखिया का आना जाना पसंद नहीं था, लेकिन मेरे पिता जी और माता जी उसका साथ दे दिया करते थे" वो बोल के चुप हुई,
"फिर?" अनिल ने जिज्ञासा दिखायी अब!
"एक रात की बात है, उसका आदमी रात भर घर नहीं आया, सुबह थाने गए मेरे पिता जी, महीना बीता, कोई खबर नहीं मिली, फिर महीने और बीते कोई खबर नहीं आयी, मेरे माता-पिता उसको पैसे देते रहे, मदद करते रहे, एक बार की बात है, मेरे माता-पिता जी किसी कारणवश गाँव गए, उस शाम सुखिया आयी, कुछ पैसे लेने, कहा कि उसके बेटे की तबियत खराब है, पैसे मेरे माता-पिता जी दे गए थे मुझे, पचास, सौ रपये ही मांगती थी, खैर, मैंने पैसे नहीं दिए उसको, मना कर दिया, वो चली गयी वापिस, दुसरे दिन खबर आयी कि उसके बेटे की मौत हो गयी" अब आंसू छलके उसके ये कहते कहते!
दुःख मुझे भी बहुत हुआ!
बेचारी सुखिया!
"फिर?" मैंने पूछा,
"मेरे माता-पिता जी ने मुझसे पूछा था कि क्या वो पैसे मांगने आयी थी, मैंने मना कर दिया, उसके बाद सुखिया हमारे पास कभी नहीं आयी, किराए पर परिवार रहता था, किराया भरा नहीं गया और फिर मुझे पता नहीं कहाँ गयी सुखिया" अब रोई तेज ज्योति!
बहुत दुःख भरी दास्ताँ थी इस सुखिया की! क्या हुआ उसका, क्या क्या झेल उसने, क्या हुआ उसके बच्चों का, कुछ नहीं मालूम, और मालूम करने से कलेजे पर और जोर पड़ता!
लेकिन सुखिया यहाँ कैसे आयी?
क्या फक्कड़ जानता है ज्योति के परिवार को?
या कोई अन्य चक्कर?
क्या है रहस्य?
अब ऐसे बात नहीं बनेगी!
मुझे सच्चाई जाननी ही होगी!
किसी भी सूरत में!
उस दिन हिम दुबारा कहने की बात कर वापिस आ गए!
दो-चार नहीं बल्कि प्रश्नों का पुलिंदा था मेरे पास!
हम आ गए वापिस!
अपने स्थान पर!

----------


## baba

मैं वहाँ से वापिस आ गया अपने स्थान पर शर्मा जी के साथ, अब मुझे जांच करनी थी इस फक्कड़ बाबा की, ये क्या चाहता था रश्मि से, वो बिंदु बंगालन, कांता और सुखिया ये क्या चाहती हैं रश्मि से?
कुछ ऐसे ही सवाल थे दिमाग में जो कुलबुला रहे थे! मैं तभी स्नान किया और क्रिया स्थल में पहुंचा, वहाँ भोग सजाया और अलख उठायी और अब इबु का रुक्का पढ़ा, शाही रुक्का!
इबु धड़धडाता हुआ हाज़िर हुआ!
मैंने उसको उद्देश्य बताया और रश्मि के बारे में सारी जानकारियां जुटाने को कहा, फुर्र हो चला वीर सिपाही! अब मैं बैठ गया उसके इंतज़ार में वहाँ! करीब पन्द्र मिनट के बाद इबु की वापसी हुई! मैंने भोग दिया और शुक्रिया कहा! इबु वापिस हो गया!
उसने जो बताया वो बेहद पुरानी रंजिश का मामला था! और ये फक्कड़ बाबा रहने वाला था कोसीकलां का!
और ये रंजिश न तो ज्योति से थी और न ही रश्मि से, न उनके परिवार से ही! ये रंजिश थी रश्मि के पति दिलीप से, उसके परिवार से! बस मोहरा रश्मि को बनाया गया था! बिंदु और कांता भटकती हुई रूह थीं, गुलाम बाबा फक्कड़ की, और सुखिया वहाँ ही आयी थी केवल, ज्योति के घर! सुखिया की रूह का बाबा फक्कड़ से कोई लेना देना नहीं था, वो तो भटक रही थी, छाज खुला देख फटकारने आ गयी थी अपने दुखों का अन्न! बाबा फक्कड़ ने उसकी देह को मैदान बना दिया था, जहां कोई भी खेल सकता था! कोई भी आये जाए! और ये खतरनाक स्थिति थी!
अब सबसे पहले जो करना था वो ये कि रश्मि की देह को मुक्त कराया जाये और मैदान समाप्त किया जाए!
तो अगले दिन का कार्यक्रम हमने तय कर लिया, ज्योति और अनिल को कहा गया कि वो रश्मि को हमारे स्थान पर ले आयें कैसे भी करके, वे मान गए! मरता क्या नहीं करता वाली बात थी!
और फिर नियत समय पर अनिल और ज्योति ले आये रश्मि को, रास्ते भर सर झुकाये बैठी रही रश्मि, कोई विरोध नहीं किया उसने!
मैं सीधा उसको ले गया क्रिया-स्थल में और उसके हाथ पाँव बांध दिए, कि कम से कम वो खुद अपनी ही देह को नुक्सान न पहुंचा सके!
अब मैंने प्रेत-विद्या आरम्भ की!
पढ़ी हुई काली मिर्च मैंने रश्मि के ऊपर फेंकी! कसमसाई वो बुरी तरह से, ऐसे जैसे उसका दम घुट रहा हो, ऐसी आवाज़ें जैसे किसी बहुत गरम वस्तु को छू लिया हो उसने!
अब उसमे मौजूद प्रेतात्माओं को निकालने का समय था!
मैंने प्रत्यक्ष-मंत्र लड़ाया!
अब उसने चीखें मारनी आरम्भ की! और फिर एक दम से शांत हो कर ढुलक गयी!

----------


## baba

"कौन है?", मैंने पूछा,
"शोभा" उसने कहा,
"कौन शोभा?" मैंने गुस्से से पूछा,
एक और भटकती हुई आत्मा! ये दिल्ली की ही थी! चार बरस पहले गुजरी थी एक सड़क हादसे में!
"चल निकल बाहर!" मैंने कहा,
अब चुप!
"नहीं निकलेगी?" मैंने कहा,
"नहीं" उसने कहा,
अब मैंने अपना त्रिशूल लिया और मन्त्र पढ़ते हुए उसको छुआ दिया! भयानक आवाज़ की उसने और रश्मि ने मुंह फाड़ा! शोभा भागी वहाँ से!
फिर से ढुलक गयी वो!
"कौन?" मैंने कहा,
"सीमा" उसने कहा,
"कौन सीमा?" मैंने पूछा,
उसने बता दिया, आत्महत्या की थी इसने, रहने वाली मथुरा की थी!
"चल, भाग यहाँ से?" मैंने कहा,
और वो फुर्र!
कोई विरोध नहीं किया उसने!
अब फिर से ढुलकी वो!
मुंह से खांसने की आवाज़ करते हुए!
"कौन?" मैंने पूछा,
"तेरा बाप" वो बोली,
"तेरी ये मजाल?" मैंने धमकाया और त्रिशूल छुआ दिया!
"अरे मार डाला! मार डाला! बचा ले मुझे, अरे मैं जल गया!" वो बोली,
"कौन है बद्तमीज़ तू?" मैंने पूछा,
"धनी राम, अरे मर गया मैं!" वो कराहा!
"कहाँ से आया?" मैंने पूछा,
"आया नहीं भेजा गया" उसने कुबूला!
"किसने भेजा?" मैंने पूछा,
"बाबा नौबत ने" उसने कहा,
"बाबा नौबत?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ" वो बोला,
"हरामज़ादे झूठ बोलता है, सच बता?" मैंने कहा, धमका कर!
"सच बोल रहा हूँ" उसने कहा,
"कौन है ये नौबत बाबा?" मैंने पूछा,
चुप!
हंसने लगी रश्मि!
मैंने फिर से त्रिशूल छुआ दिया उसको!
"अरे जल गया मैं! मुझे बचाओ!" वो चिल्लाया!
"जल्दी बता?" मैंने पूछा,
अब वो कुबूले ही नहीं!
"तू ऐसे नहीं मानेगा! रुक जा!" मैंने कहा,
"कुछ भी कर ले बेटा!" उसने कहा,
बड़ा ही हठी!
"अच्छा, और कितने हो यहाँ?" मैंने पूछा,
"क्यों बताऊँ?" उसने कहा!
"देख धनी राम, ऐसी मार पड़ेगी, कि साले छिपने की जगह भी नहीं मिलेगी!" मैंने कहा,
"क्या करेगा?" उसने कहा,
अब बहुत हुआ!
मैंने अब रुक्का पढ़ दिया इबु का!
और इबु हाज़िर वहाँ!

----------


## baba

अब इबु के हाथ में मैंने बागडोर सौंपी! इबु के नथुने फड़के! और उसके गुस्से और ताक़त के दबाव एक एक करके सारे प्रेत वहाँ आ खड़े हुए! कुल सात थे! पांच भंवरी थे, अर्थात घुमक्क्ड़ और दो बाबा फक्कड़ के थे! धनी राम जो झूठ बोल रहा था बाबा नौबत के बारे में अब मारे भय के, सिरे से सारी बात बकने लगा था! मैंने इबु को शुक्रिया कहा और वो वापिस हुआ!
"हाँ रे धनी राम?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी" वो बोला,
"कहाँ का है तू?" मैंने पूछा,
"मादीपुर" उसने कहा,
"कबसे है तू इस पर?" मैंने पूछा,
"साल भर से" उसने बताया,
"फक्कड़ के कहने पे?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी मालिक के कहने पर" वो बोला,
"किसलिए?" मैंने पूछा,
"इसका आदमी है न? वो बहुत कमीन इंसान है" वो बोला,
"ज़मीन का काम करता है न, उसने फक्कड़ की ज़मीन छीन ली" वो बोला,
"फक्कड़ की ज़मीन?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी, मालिक की ज़मीन" वो बोला,
"कैसे?" मैंने पूछा,
"फक्कड़ की ज़मीन थी, उसने हथिया ली" वो बोला,
"अच्छा! तो फक्कड़ ने उस से बदला लेने के लिए इस मासूम को चुना! एक बात तो बता?
उसने दिलीप को क्यों नहीं चुना?" मैंने पूछा,
"वो नहीं पता" उसने कहा,
"ठीक है, चल अब, जा और जा के बता फक्कड़ को कि वो पकड़ा गया है और मैं आ रहा हूँ उसके पास" मैंने कहा,
"जी, कह दूंगा" उसने कहा और अपने दूसरे साथी जिसकी घिग्गी बंधी हुई थी, उको भी सात ले गया!
अब बात समझ में आ गयी! लेकिन फक्कड़ ने दिलीप को क्यों छोड़ा? इस बेचारी को क्यों तंग किया, इसका कुसूर तो क़तई नहीं था? फिर? अब इसका एक ही आदमी जवाब दे सकता था और वो था खुद फक्कड़!

----------


## baba

बेहोश हो गयी थी रश्मि!
मैंने उसके हाथ-पाँव खोले और उसको वहीँ लिटा दिया! अब पहुंचा अनिल और ज्योति के पास, उनको सारी बात बतायी, उनके भी होश उड़े!
"इसको अपने घर ही रखना, जब तक मैं न कहौं, हाँ, ठीक ये आज से ही होने लगेगी" मैंने कहा,
"जी ज़रूर" ज्योति ने कहा,
"अनिल जी, अब आप मदद कीजिये मेरी, देखिये, रश्मि को तो मैंने बचा लिया, लेकिन अन ये बाबा फक्कड़ सीधा वार करेगा दिलीप पर, और कुछ भी हो सकता है, आप मिलये उनसे और मुझे भी मिलवाइए" मैंने कहा,
अब परिस्थिति बदल गयी थी, अनिल साहब ने पूरा आश्वासन दिया कि वो भरसक प्रयत्न करेंगे दिलीप को मुझसे मिलवाने का!
अब वे रश्मि को लेकर चले गए, और अब रह गए मैं और शर्मा जी वहाँ, तभी शर्मा जी ने मुझसे पूछा, मैं सारी बात से अवगत करा चुका था उन्हें, 
"क्या चाहता है फक्कड़?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"पता नहीं, बड़ा अजीब सा आदमी लगता है, बदला जिस से लेना है उससे सीधा टकराया नहीं, बल्कि उसकी मासूम पत्नी को शिकार बनाया, पता नहीं क्या चाहता है?'' मैंने भी कहा,
"हाँ, अजीब सी बात है" वे बोले,
"हाँ है तो पक्का" मैंने कहा,
"तो अब?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"अभी कारिंदा रवाना करता हूँ उसका अता-पता लगाने को, देखते हैं कहाँ है ये बाबा फक्कड़" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है" वे बोले,
अब मैं उठा, क्रिया स्थल गया और वहाँ मैंने अपना कारिंदा सुजान हाज़िर किया! सुजान हाज़िर हुआ, सुजान को बाबा फक्कड़ का पता काढ़ने के लिए रवाना कर दिया, सुजान उड़ चला!
और फिर करीब दस मिनट में हाज़िर हुआ! वो सटीक पता लाया था! बाबा फक्कड़ अभी कोसीकलां में मौजूद था! बाबा नौबत के साथ! बाबा नौबत और बाबा फक्कड़ दोस्त थे दोनों!
मैंने पता लिख लिया और सुजान को उसका भोग देकर विदा कर दिया! मुस्कुराता हुआ सुजान चला गया!
अब मैं पता लेकर आ गया शर्मा जी के पास!

----------


## baba

अब मुझे इंतज़ार था अनिल साहब का कि कब वो बात करें और कब मैं आगे बढूँ, एक दिन बीता, मेरी चिंता बढ़ी, समय बीतने का अर्थ था फक्कड़ को और समय देना, कहीं कोई बड़ी चीज़ भिड़ा दी तो और मुसीबत हो जायेगी, आखिर चिंता समाप्त हुई, दिलीप ने मिलना स्वीकार कर लिया और वो अनिल साहब के घर पर आ गया, खबर मिलते ही हम भी कूच कर गए अनिल के घर!
घर पहुंचे!
दिलीप की आँखें फटी की फटी रह गयीं रश्मि को देख कर! और जब अनिल ने उसको बातें बतायीं जो मैंने बतायी थीं तो उसके होश उड़ गए, अविश्वास का पर्दा उठ गया! बहुत गरमजोशी से मिला हमसे और अब हम साथ बैठे चाय पी रहे थे! रश्मि और ज्योति एक अलग कमरे में थीं,
"साहब, मान गया मैं" उसने हाथ जोड़ कर कहा,
"वो छोड़िये, आप मुझे इस फक्कड़ के बारे में बताइये" मैंने कहा,
"मैं फक्कड़ को नहीं जानता, हाँ मैंने देखा है एक बाबा टाइप आदमी, वो पहले यही दिल्ली में ही रहता था किसी मकान में, किसी उसी के भक्त ने एक कमरा दिया हुआ था, जब हमने वो कब्जे किये हुआ ज़मीन का टुकड़ा अपने कब्ज़े में लिया था तो उस बाबा ने मुझे धमकी दी थी, अब यक़ीन हुआ कि वो ही है वो बाबा, फक्कड़ बाबा" उसने कहा,
"अब जानते हो वो कहाँ है?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं जी" उसने कहा,
"फक्कड़ कहता है दिलीप ने हमारी ज़मीन छीन ली, ये सच है क्या?" मैंने पूछा,
"मैंने बताया न आपको, वो एक प्लाट में बने एक कमरे में रहता था" वो बोला,
"अब आप कहते में हैं!" मैंने कहा,
मक्की का दाना सा उछला ताप पाकर!
"जी..?" उसने पूछा,
"अब रश्मि तो ठीक है, वहाँ कोई नहीं आएगा, लेकिन अब उसका निशाना आप हो!" मैंने कहा,
अब घबराया!
एक अविश्वासी पानी छोड़ने लगा हर शारीरिक छिद्र से!
"जी, आप हैं न?" उसने बचते बचाते कहा,
"अब हमे उस फक्कड़ को ढूंढना होगा!" मैंने कहा,
"फक्कड़ को?" उसने बोला और मुंह रहा खुला!
अब ये क्या? ये तो संजीवनी ढूंढने जैसा हो गया!
बहुत घबराया वो!
मैंने उसके कंधे पर हाथ रखा!
उसकी हिम्मत बंधी!
"घबराओ मत! उसका पता है मेरे पास!" मैंने कहा,
मैंने कहा और भय की हवा उसके घबराते हुए शरीर रुपी गुब्बारे से बाहर निकली!
"कब चलना है?" मैंने पूछा,
"अभी चलिए?" वो तैयार हुआ और कहा!
"हाँ अनिल जी? चलें?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी गुरु जी" अनिल ने भी कहा,
और इस तरह हम चार चल पड़े कोसीकलां की तरफ!
बाबा फक्कड़ से मुलाक़ात करने!

----------


## baba

अब तक तो जान गया होगा बाबा फक्कड़ कि कोई आ रहा है उस से मिलने! और किस विषय पर!
कोसीकलां दिल्ली से अधिक दूर नहीं, ढाई तीन घंटे का रास्ता है, हम रास्ते में एक जगह रुके, चाय पी और फिर सीधे निकले कोसीकलां की तरफ!
वहाँ पहुँच गए!
जहां हमको जाना था वो थोडा सा देहाती इलाका था, जंगल सा! खैर, जाना तो था ही, सो चल पड़े, धीरे धीरे! गाड़ी डगमगाते हुए बढ़ती रही आगे और आगे!
और जा पहुंचे एक देहाती क्षेत्र में!
ये एक देहाती सा क्षेत्र था, आबादी कम सी थी, कुछ झोंपड़ियां पड़ी थीं, सड़क से दूर और छोटी पहाड़ी सी, वहाँ जिस जगह का ज़िकर सूजन ने किया था वो मेरे सामने थी, वहाँ कोई नहीं था न आदमी न आदमी की जात, सन्नाटा पसरा था, तभी दो शराबी नज़र आये, दूर, मैं और शर्मा जी चल पड़े उनके पास, हमे देख घबरा गए, शर्मा जी ने उनको समझाया और पूछा," यहाँ कोई फक्कड़ बाबा है क्या?"
"हाँ बाबू जी, एक है, लेकिन वो आगे हैं, पैदल का रास्ता है" वो बोला,
"कितना आगे?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"आगे बस थोड़ी सी दूर" वो बोला,
अब शर्मा जी गाड़ी तक गए और उन दोनों को वहीँ खड़ा रहने को कहा, वे डरे हुए थे, घिग्गी बंधी हुई थी, बिना आवाज़ किये हाँ कह दी!
और हम उधर चल पड़े जहां उन शराबियों ने रास्ता बताया था,
आगे बढे,
कुछ जंगली से पेड़ और कुछ झाड़ियाँ, पन्नियां बिखरी हुई, कुछ खाली थैलियां शराब की, ये स्वर्ग था शराबियों का शायद! एकांत सी जगह थी! तभी सामने एक झोंपड़ी सी दिखायी दी, झोंपड़ी क्या कोई झुग्गी सी थी, हम वहीँ चल पड़े!
वहाँ हमे एक आदमी सोए हुआ मिला, उम्र होगी करीब साठ साल, लम्बी दाढ़ी, और कान में चांदी के कुंडल पहने हुए, वो सो रहा था, मक्खियां भिनक रही थीं एक पास रखी थाली पर, शायद भोजन करके सोया होगा वो!
शर्मा जी ने जगाया उसको,
एक बार,
वो नहीं जागा,
शायद नशे में था बहुत,
फिर जगाया,
नहीं जागा!
फिर शर्मा जी ने उसको पकड़ के उठाया, वो उठ गया, और अधखुली आँखों से देखते हुए बोला, "कौन?"
"क्या नाम है बाबा आपका?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"नौबत" उसने नशे की झोंक में बताया!
अच्छा!
नौबत बाबा तो मिल गया अब ढूंढना था फक्कड़ बाबा को!
"अरे बाबा ये फक्कड़ बाबा कहाँ है?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"आ रहा है", गर्दन हिला कर बोला वो,
वो लेट गया!
नशा बहुत किया था उसने! बार बार थूके जा रहा था!

----------


## baba

हमने इंतज़ार किया, और करीब आधे घंटे में एक लुंगी और कुरता पहने एक बूढा सा आदमी वहाँ आया, उसकी उम्र भी साठ  के आसपास थी! हफ़्तों से शायद दाढ़ी भी नहीं बनायी थी उसने, उसको भी नशा था! झूमते झूमते आ गया वहाँ! मुझे देखा! फिर शर्मा जी को देखा!
"आदेश!" मैंने तांत्रिक कूट भाषा का प्रयोग किया!
"आदेश" उसने भी कहा,
"जय हो फक्कड़ बाबा की!" शर्मा जी ने हाथ जोड़कर कहा!
"कौन हो बाबू जी आप लोग?" उसने पूछा,
"भक्त हैं जी आपके" शर्मा जी ने कहा,
अब वो चाल भांपा!
"अच्छा, आपने ही धनी राम को पीटा था न? है न?" उसने पूछा,
"जी मैंने नहीं इन्होने" शर्मा जी ने कहा मेरी तरफ इशारा करते हुए!
उसने मुझे हाथ जोड़े!
"आ गए आप लोग!" फक्कड़ बोला,
"हाँ जी" शर्मा जी ने कहा,
"आओ, बैठो" उसने कहा और एक प्लास्टिक से बना बिछावन सा बिछा दिया! हम बैठ गए!
वहाँ खर्राटे बज रहे थे बाबा नौबत के!
"बाबा ऐसा क्यों किया?" मैंने पूछा,
कुछ देर चुप रहा!
"बेटी के हाथ पीले करने थे बिज्जे ने, एन वक़त पर आ गया ज़मीन खाली करवाने वो वहाँ जो गाड़ी में बैठा है" उसने कहा,
"फिर?" मैंने पूछा,
"अब घर नहीं रहा तो रिश्ता टूटना ही था, टूट गया, आदमी अच्छा था, बेघर हो गया, मुझे आसरा दिया था उसने" फक्कड़ ने कहा,
अब मै समझ गया!
रंजिश का कारण!
"लेकिन बाबा आपने दिलीप को छोड़ दिया, और उसकी पत्नी को लपेट दिया, क्यों?" मैंने पूछा,
"लपेटा, लेकिन मारा नहीं, इलाज में पैसे खरच करवाये उसके, उसको भी, परेशानी कैसी होती है, पता चलवाया" फक्कड़ ने कहा,
एक तरह से सही कहा बाबा फक्कड़ ने!
अब कुल्ला किया बाबा ने! फिर दांत में फंसा हुआ अन्न निकाला और फिर कुल्ला किया!
"वो आदमी गलत है बहुत, किसी की बहू बेटी नहीं छोड़ी उसने" बाबा ने कहा,
अब तो मुझे भी गुस्सा आया, कि मै किसकी मदद करने आ गया?
"बस कुछ दिनों बाद वो लड़की ठीक हो जाती और मै इसको लपेटता, फिर ये हरामज़ादा कबूल करता कि क्या किया है इसने, अपने मुंह से, अब आप लोग आ गए बीच में, अच्छा नहीं किया आपने" बाबा ने कहा और मुझे दुविधा में डाला!

----------


## baba

नौबत बाबा ने करवट बदली तो खर्राटे बंद हुए! नहीं तो धौंकनी सी चल रही थी!
"मुझे नहीं पता था बाबा" मैंने कहा,
"मैं जानता हूँ" बाबा ने कहा,
"मुझे अफ़सोस है उस लड़की की शादी का, अब कहाँ रहती है वो और बिज्जै?" मैंने पूछा,
"फरीदाबाद की झुग्गियों में" बाबा ने कहा,
"ब्याह हुआ उसका?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं" बाबा ने कहा,
"ओह" मेरे मुंह से निकला,
अब मैंने शर्मा जी को देखा और हमारी आँखों ही आँखों में बात हुई!
"बाबा अगर लड़की का ब्याह हो जाए?" मैंने कहा,
"बिन बसेरे के कौन करेगा?" कहा बाबा ने,
बात सही थी! भले ही किराये का हो!
बाबा ने अब सारी बात खुल के बतायी! मुझे बहुत गुस्सा आया दिलीप पर!
मैंने तभी तीन सौ रुपये दिए बाबा को और कहा, "बाबा अगर बसेरा भी हो जाए तो?"
बाबा समझ गए!
"आप अपना फ़ोन नंबर दे दो मुझे, मैं बिज्जै से बात करूँगा और फिर आपसे बात करूँगा" बाबा ने कहा और रुपये ले लिए!
शर्मा जी ने नंबर एक कागज़ पर लिख कर दे दिया! बाबा ने रख लिया!
"ठाक है बाबा" मैंने कहा 
अब उठ गए हम वहाँ से!हम अब चले वहाँ से, रास्ते में शर्मा जी ने कहा, "अनिल से बात करते हैं, दिलीप के सामने, देखते हैं क्या होता है"
"हाँ, सारी बातें खोल दो" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है" वे बोले,
और अब हम चल पड़े गाड़ी की तरफ!
दोनों बैठे हुए थे, गाड़ी में, हमारा इंतज़ार करते हुए!
बेसब्री से!
हमे देख बाहर आये,
हम फिर से गाड़ी में जा बैठे!

----------


## baba

अब शर्मा जी ने प्रश्न करने आरम्भ किये.
"दिलीप?'' वे बोले,
"हाँ जी" वो बोला,
"जहां से आपने जो ज़मीन खाली करवायी थी वहाँ कोई बिज्जै नाम का आदमी था?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी, वही लोग थे जिन्होंने कब्ज़ा किया था" वो बोला,
"बिज्जै ने तुमसे कहा था क्या कि लड़की की शादी हो जाने दो, उसके बाद वे चले जायेंगे?" उन्होंने पूछा, 
"ये तो जी इन लोगों की चाल होती है" वो बोला,
"अच्छा, तो वो झूठ बोल रहा था?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"झूठ ही बोल रहा होगा" वो ढीठ इंसान बोला!
"तब मैं कोई मदद नहीं कर सकता" मैंने कहा,
कांच दरका एकदम!
"चलो अनिल जी, वापिस चलो दिल्ली" मैंने कहा,
"जी" अनिल ने कहा और गाड़ी स्टार्ट कर दी!
हवाइयां उड़ गयीं दिलीप के चेहरे पर!
"क्या हुआ साहब? कुछ तो बताओ?" वो बोला,
अब तक गाड़ी मुड़ चुकी थी,
हम चल पड़े दिल्ली की ओर!
"क्या हुआ गुरु जी?" दिलीप ने पूछा,
"कुछ नहीं" मैंने कहा,
साँसें अटक गयीं उसकी!
अब भुगतने दो परिणाम उसको!

----------


## baba

रास्ते भर बहुत बेचैन रहा दिलीप! आखिरकार उसके सब्र का बाँध टूट गया! किसी अनहोनी के घटने की कल्पना कर उसके रोंगटे खड़े हो गए! छुओ तो बस रोने को तैयार वो! 
"गुरु जी, बताइये, क्या हुआ?" उनसे पूछा,
"अभी अनिल जी के यहाँ पहुँच जाएँ तो बताता हूँ" मैंने कहा,
"यहीं बता दीजिये" उसने कहा, उस से रहा नहीं गया!
"दिलीप साहब! बिज्जै ने गलत नहीं कहा था, उसकी लड़की का रिश्ता तय हो चुका था, बस कोई पंद्रह दिन बाद ब्याह था, लेकिन आपने उसके पिता को जहां बेघर किया वहीँ उस बेचारी लड़की का रिश्ता भी टूट गया, ये सब आपके कारण हुआ" मैंने कहा,
रुआंसा वो!
चेहरा फड़कने लगा, आंसू बहने लगे उसके!
कहीं न कही सोयी हुई इंसानियत जाग उठी उसके मुर्दाघर में, सांस पड़ गयी!
"अब?" उसने पूछा,
"और सुनो, उसने दो गरीब बाबाओं को अपने घर आसरा दिया था, वो दोनों तांत्रिक हैं, बाबा फक्कड़ को जब ये पता चला तो उसी दिन से आपके दिन खराब होने लगे, वो चाहता तो अब तक आपको मार सकता था, किसी को पता नहीं चलता, कोई भी गला घोंट देता आपका, या कोई दुर्घटना करा देता, लेकिन उसने आपको नहीं आपकी पत्नी को मोहरा बनाया, उसने उसको मारा नहीं, बस मानसिक रूप से विक्षिप्त कर दिया, दवा ने असर करना बंद कर दिया, आपके पैसे लगने लगे, आपको घमंड है न पैसे पर, तो उस फक्कड़ ने आपके पैसे ही खर्चवाए!" मैंने कहा,
"मुझे माफ़ कर दो" उसने कहा, रोते रोते!
"मैं कौन होता हूँ माफ़ करने वाला दिलीप साहब! अब वो आपके ऊपर क्रिया करेगा, न रहेगा बांस और न रहेगी बांसुरी, हाँ रश्मि अब बिलकुल ठीक है, अरे गरीब के पास पैसा नहीं इंसानियत तो है?? घबराइये नहीं, आपको मारेगा नहीं, लेकिन ज़िंदा भी नहीं छोड़ेगा, देखते हैं पैसा जीतता है या फिर वो बाबा फक्कड़, मुझे अभी से इस मामले से बाहर रखिये" मैंने साफ़ साफ़ कह दिया!
भविष्य की कल्पना करके वो घबरा गया! वो तो गाड़ी में छत थी नहीं तो रोते रोते उड़ ही जाता!

----------


## baba

"मुझे बचा लो गुरु जी!" उसने अपना सर मेरे घुटनों में रख दिया! आंसू बह निकले! बुरी तरह से रोया!
आखिर मुझे भी तरस आ गया!
प्रायश्चित का भी स्थान है जीवन में!
"सुनो दिलीप?" मैंने कहा,
"जी गुरु जी?" वो बोला,
"अपनी गलती मानते हो?" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ गुरूजी" बुक्का फाड़ रोये वो!
"ठीक है, शर्मा जी बता दो इनको" मैंने कहा,
"सुनो दिलीप, तुम्हारी वजह से उस लड़की का ब्याह नहीं हुआ, बेघर हुए और उन दोनों बूढ़ों का हाल आज हमने देखा, सब तुम्हारी वजह से" वे बोले
"जी, मैं मानता हूँ" वो बोला रोते और खांसते हुए!
"उस कन्या का ब्याह हो जाए और उसके परिवार को एक जगह मिल जाए भले ही किराए पर, बिज्जै किराया भी दे देगा" शर्मा जी ने कहा,
"मैं किराया नहीं लूँगा, जब तक वो रहे!" रो रो के बुरा हाल!
"मंजूर है?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा ,
"हाँ गुरु जी" वो बोला,
अब सारी बात बता दी शर्मा जी ने!
मित्रगण!
तीसरे दिन फ़ोन आ गया फक्कड़ बाबा का! हम मिलने चले गये! मैं, शर्मा जी, अनिल जी और दिलीप!
और फिर!
जाते ही पाँव में गिर पड़ा दिलीप फक्कड़ बाबा के! बाबा ने उठाया और माफ़ कर दिया! शर्मा जी ने सबकुछ बता दिया!
उसी दिन बिज्जै के रहने का प्रबंध करवा दिया दिलीप ने, उन दोनों बूढ़ों को भी जगह मिल गयी!
तीसरे महीने बिज्जै की लड़की का ब्याह हो गया! हम भी गए! हमने यथासम्भव कन्या-दान किया! हाँ, सारा खर्च दिलीप ने किया! ये उसका प्रायश्चित था!
लड़की अपने घर की हो गयी!
बिज्जै और उन दोनों को घर मिला,
रश्मि ठीक,
दिलीप को जीवन दान मिला!
अनिल जी और ज्योति खुश हुए!
और हमे मिला आत्मसुख!
और क्या चाहिए मित्रगण!
कर्त्तव्य से कभी न भागिए! कभी विमुख न होइए! निर्धन को कभी न सताइये! मजबूर का कभी लाभ न उठाइये बल्कि मदद कीजिये! स्व्यं भूखा रखकर बेज़ुबान और भूखे को भोजन कराइये! अपना जो वस्त्र मैला होता हो किसी निर्धन को छू कर तो ऐसा वस्त्र त्याग दीजिये! धन, शरीर, काया, रंग, जाति, वर्ण आदि पर कभी दम्भ न कीजिये! चिता भूमि में कुछ नहीं जाएगा! वहाँ आलीशान बिस्तर या गद्दा नहीं लकड़ियां मिलेंगी किसी लक्कड़हारे की काटी हुई! जिस प्रकार अग्नि किसी में भेद नहीं करती उसी प्रकार किसी से भेद नहीं कीजिये!
जो मेरा कर्त्तव्य था, वो निभा दिया! अब छतरी वाला जाने!!
साधुवाद!

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\    समाप्त  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## baba

मित्रों समय के अभाव में इस मंच पर रेगुलर नही आ पा रहा हूँ, जल्दी ही मैं सारी कहानियां डालकर अपडेट शुरू करता हूँ 
अभी के लिए अलविदा

----------


## shriram

आदरणीय गुरु जी ,आपके पिछले सूत्र में कई जगह अपनी कुछ कहानियों में  आपने कई मंत्रो की प्राप्ति के लिए लिखा था की - मंत्र आदरणीय कुमार साहब से ले लें!,- परन्तु मेरा दुर्भाग्य की कई बार अनुरोध भरा निवेदन भेजने के बाद भी मुझे कोई भी मंत्र नहीं मिल पाया .इस सूत्र में हम आपसे प्रार्थना करते हैं की मुझे उन मंत्रो को देने की कृपा करें .मेरे पास आपके पिछले सूत्र की पूरी 177 कहानियां मौजूद हैं .मै उन कहानियों का नाम एवं कहानियों के कुछ अंश  इस सन्दर्भ में दे रहा हूँ .गुरूजी कृपया मेरी प्रार्थना को स्वीकार करें. आपका मंगलमय आशीर्बाद अपने ईमेल-drgp1234@gmail.com -पर या इसी साईट पर  मिलने के बाद मैं अपने आप को बहुत ज्यादा खुशकिस्मत समझूंगा. आपके संदेश की प्रतिच्छा में -डॉ गोविन्द पाण्डेय –श्रीराम  170 - प्रबल, तावक नाथ से भीषण द्वन्द!! - शैविकि का भी एक प्रयोग है! जो निःसंतान हों, जिसके कोर्ट-कचहरी के मुक़द्दमे हों, भूमि आदि से लाभ न हो रहा हो, विभागीय परेशानियां हों, व्यापार बंद होने की कगार पर हो, पुत्र संतान का लाभ न मिल रहा हो, शरीर रोग-ग्रस्त हो, असाध्य रोग हों, तो ये प्रयोग किया जाए, तो अवश्य ही सफलता प्राप्त होती है, फिर से एक बार कहूँगा कि, सात्विक विचारधारा वाले ये प्रयोग न करें,  एक मंत्र बोलें, मंत्र मैं व्यक्तिगत संदेश में बता दूंगा, मंत्र का जाप करें इक्कीस बार, तत्पश्चात, इसको आप खा सकें तो खा जाएँ, एक आद टुकड़ा तो खाना ही होगा, ये आवश्यक है,  पांच बार उसी मंत्र का जाप करें! ये आपको ग्यारह दिन रोज करना है, बारहवें दिन खुशखबरी मिल जाएगी, कोई भी शुभ शकुन आपके समक्ष होगा! जब अभीष्ट फल प्राप्त हो, तो माँ शैविकि के नाम से, किलो भर मांस और शराब दान कर दें!भैलकण्टा के बार में एक विचित्र बात बताता हूँ! ये सरभंगों की आराध्या है! और जानते हैं, इसकी साधना न भी की जाये, तब भी आप कुछ विधियों से, भैलकण्टा से अभीष्ट प्राप्त कर सकते हैं! श्मशान में लगे किसी पीपल के वृक्ष से नौ पत्ते तोड़ लाइए, यदि घर में किसी को दुःसाध्य रोग हो उसके लिए, संतान होती हो, परन्तु बचती न हो, उसके लिए, व्यापार में निरंतर घाटा चल रहा हो, उसके लिए, घर, दुकान, दफ्तर आदि से बरकत न हो, उसके लिए, घर में अशांति हो, उसके लिए, कन्या-विवाह न हो रहा हो, उसके लिए, घर बनाने की चाह हो, लेकिन साधन न हो, उसके लिए, कोई घर से चला गया हो, बुलाना हो, उसके लिए, आप ये प्रयोग कर सकते हैं! परन्तु, स्मरण रहे, भैलकण्टा प्रबल तामसिक है! सात्विक न ही करें तो उत्तम रहेगा! तो आप नौ पत्ते तोड़ लाएं, एक ही आकार के, जब तोड़ लें, तो एक रुपये का सिक्का, अपने माथे से छुआ कर, वहां की मिट्टी में गाड़ दीजिये! इस से प्रेत आपका पीछा नहीं करेंगे! वे नौ पत्ते आप घर में रखें तो उनको काले कपड़े में ढक कर रखें! पत्तों को फ्रिज में रख दें, अब करना क्या है आपको,  अगले दिन से, सुबह सुबह, एक पत्ता लीजिये, उस पर काजल से, अपन नाम लिखें, ऊँगली से, कुछ और लिया, तो कार्य नहीं होगा!  अब इस पत्ते को, नौ बार एक मंत्र पढ़कर, ज़मीन में गाड़ दीजिये, मंत्र व्यक्तिगत संदेश में पूछ लें, ऐसा आप नौ दिन करें! अभीष्ट फल प्राप्त होगा! फल प्राप्त होते ही, अब उनको भोग लगाना है, परन्तु आपको भी भोग लेना है उसका! फिर मदिरा! उनके नाम से! माँ भैलकण्टा प्रसन्न हुईं, तो समझिए इस संसार में आप भाग्यशाली हुए! अब परहेज,  स्त्री-संसर्ग न करें, किसी भी श्मशान न जाएँ, किसी विवाह में न जाएँ, श्वेत वस्त्र न धारण करें, ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करें, नौ दिनों तक! फिर आप मुझे सूचित करें!174 वर्ष २०१२, संबलपुर, ओडिशा की एक घटना - एक और शक्ति है, आसुरिक, कूप-प्रवंगा! ये रूप में, अत्यंत ही सुंदर! ये देह में, साक्षात रति समान!रंग इसका, श्वेत-रक्तिम, और वेश में, आभूषण धारण किये हुए रहती है! इसकी सिद्धि, मात्र तेरह रात्रिकाल की है! कोई भी सूखा कुआँ हो, उस कुँए पर, एक रात पहले, संध्या समय, ग्यारह बताशे ले जाइए, और एक एक बताशा, माथे से लगाकर, इसमें डालते जाइए! अब हाथ जोड़ लिए, और एक मंत्र पढ़िए, एक बार केवल! मंत्र, कुमार साहब से ले लीजिये आप!एक और महाशक्ति के बारे में बताता हूँ! ये हैं, रूद्र-महाधान्या! आप मन में इनका मंत्र जाप करें!कुल इक्यावन बार! मंत्र आदरणीय कुमार साहब से ले लें!177- एक रहस्य!!!वर्ष २०११, गढ़वाल के समीप की एक घटना - अमावस वाले दिन,मूषक के बिल की मिट्टी लाएं! पीले रंग के कपड़े में बांधें,  मूषकराज का ध्यान करें!  मूषकराज वही,  वो हमारे, गजः, एक-दंत के वाहन,  मंत्र, कुमार साहब से ले लें,संतान कहा न मानती हो, मन-मर्ज़ी करे, अपनी अपनी चलाये, मान-सम्मान को ठोस पहुंचाए, तो ऐसी स्थिति, कष्टप्रद होती है! लेकिन चिंता न करें आप! एक पीले रंग का, रुमाल भर का कपड़ा लें, उसमे, पांच तरह का अन्न रखें, गेंहू, चावल, बाजरा, जौ, मक्का या ज्वार, चना आदि, संतान का नाम बोलें, पांच बार, एक मंत्र बोलें, मंत्र कुमार साहब से ले लें,ये, हमारे भूताधिपति, श्री वपुधारक जी के वाहन, अष्टपूर्तिका श्री श्वान जी का विधान है! मस्तिष्क दिग्भ्रमित हो, सटीक निर्णय न लिया जाए, दुविधा हो, ये या ये, ऐसी स्थिति हो, मित्रगण! ऐसा सभी के साथ होता है, कृपया, प्रेमी-प्रेमिका न करें इसे, जिसे धर्म-संकट हो, वही करें! ऐसी स्थिति, सभी के साथ होती है, आज नहीं है, तो कल होगी! होती है! समाधान है! बताता हूँ! एक मुनक्का खाएं,रात को, सोने से पहले, एक मंत्र पढ़े, मंत्र कुमार साहब से ले लें! अपना प्रश्न, एक देसी पान के पत्ते पर, लिख दें, और सिरहाने रख दें, अब आपको, या तो कोई दृष्टांत दिखेगा, या कोई उदाहरण,या कोई आदेश! आदेश स्त्री-स्वर में होगा! सुबह, उठें! अपने दोनों हाथ, चन्द्र-रूप में बांधे, चूमें, और माथे से छुआएं! वहीँ करें जैसा आदेश हुआ, या दिखा! अभीष्ट सिद्ध होगा!इस रौन्ता घास को, जब कन्या का विवाह पक्का हो जाए, तो चावल के मांड के साथ, नित्य रात्रि में सेवन करे कन्या, इसमें श्री चन्द्र देव का का महामूल मंत्र है जपने को,मंत्र कुमार साहब से ले लें, मुझे संदेश न करें कृपा करके!

----------


## anita

ऊपर की प्रविष्टि में कुछ हिस्सा  सम्पादित किया गया 

कृपया इस तरह की प्रविष्टि डालते समय मंच के नियमो का ध्यान रखे

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेजा है मैंने !


आदरणीय एवं पूज्यनीय बाबा जी, सादर चरण स्पर्श। क्षमा चाहता हूँ, क्योंकि आपके द्वारा प्रेषित व्यक्तिगत संदेश में आपका गोलमालपूर्ण उत्तर पढ़कर मैं अत्यधिक निराश हो गया था और अपनी अल्पबुद्धि के कारण पहले तो मुझे ऐसा प्रतीत हो रहा था जैसे आप मेरी सहायता नहीं करेंगे, किन्तु कल रात्रि बारह बजे मेरी आपातकालीन सहायता और सुरक्षा हेतु आपने एक दर्जन भूत-प्रेतों की लम्बी-चौड़ी पलटन भेजकर मेरे प्रति अपना अगाध प्रेम प्रदर्शित किया है जिसे देखकर मेरी आँखों में खुशी के अश्रु आ गए। आपके प्रेम की कोई सीमा नहीं। आपकी महिमा अपरम्पार है। आपके प्रेम के लिए मैं आपका आजन्म आभारी रहूँगा। बस एक ही विनम्र विनती है आपसे। एक दर्जन भूत-प्रेतों को मुझे रोज़ काफी दारू-मुर्गा चढ़ाना पड़ रहा है जिसका काफी लम्बा-चौड़ा खर्चा आ रहा है। अतः आपसे निवेदन है कि आप कृपा करके आधा दर्जन भूत-प्रेतों को वापस बुला लें। मेरे लिए आधा दर्जन भूत-प्रेत ही पर्याप्त हैं। धन्यवाद एवं आभार।

----------


## Bhai G

:encouragement::encouragement::encouragement::enco  uragement:
खूब मजा ले रहे हो इस झूठे और नकली बाबा का 
जो किन्ही और के कारनामो को अपना बताकर कॉपी पेस्ट कर रहा है 


> आदरणीय एवं पूज्यनीय बाबा जी, सादर चरण स्पर्श। क्षमा चाहता हूँ, क्योंकि आपके द्वारा प्रेषित व्यक्तिगत संदेश में आपका गोलमालपूर्ण उत्तर पढ़कर मैं अत्यधिक निराश हो गया था और अपनी अल्पबुद्धि के कारण पहले तो मुझे ऐसा प्रतीत हो रहा था जैसे आप मेरी सहायता नहीं करेंगे, किन्तु कल रात्रि बारह बजे मेरी आपातकालीन सहायता और सुरक्षा हेतु आपने एक दर्जन भूत-प्रेतों की लम्बी-चौड़ी पलटन भेजकर मेरे प्रति अपना अगाध प्रेम प्रदर्शित किया है जिसे देखकर मेरी आँखों में खुशी के अश्रु आ गए। आपके प्रेम की कोई सीमा नहीं। आपकी महिमा अपरम्पार है। आपके प्रेम के लिए मैं आपका आजन्म आभारी रहूँगा। बस एक ही विनम्र विनती है आपसे। एक दर्जन भूत-प्रेतों को मुझे रोज़ काफी दारू-मुर्गा चढ़ाना पड़ रहा है जिसका काफी लम्बा-चौड़ा खर्चा आ रहा है। अतः आपसे निवेदन है कि आप कृपा करके आधा दर्जन भूत-प्रेतों को वापस बुला लें। मेरे लिए आधा दर्जन भूत-प्रेत ही पर्याप्त हैं। धन्यवाद एवं आभार।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> :encouragement::encouragement::encouragement::enco  uragement:खूब मजा ले रहे हो इस झूठे और नकली बाबा का जो किन्ही और के कारनामो को अपना बताकर कॉपी पेस्ट कर रहा है


मिनी औघड़ तांत्रिक के सामने इतने बड़े औघड़ तांत्रिक का घोर अपमान? पूज्य बाबाजी, सहन नहीं होता। कॄपया मंत्र प्रयोग करके इस अबोध अज्ञानी बालक की प्रोफ़ाइल पिक्चर और अवतार जलाकर राख करने की अनुमति प्रदान करें।

----------


## baba

कोई मेरे बारे में क्या बात करता है, गलियाँ निकलता है या धन्यवाद देता है, मुझे किसी से कोई फर्क नही पड़ता, मैं इन सब से आगे निकाल चूका हूँ, भौतिक संसार से काफी आगे, कोई मुझे झूठा कहे या सच्चा !
मैं तो बस इतना चाहता हूँ की जो परलौलिक जीवन में क्या है जानना चाहते है उनके लिए मैं बस ये घटनाये यहाँ लिख रहा हूँ, मैंने देखा है की काफी लोगों को परलौलिक जीवन की घटनाये पढ़कर असीम आनंद की अनुभूति होती है, बस इसलिए उनके मन में थोडा सा आनंद भरने के लिए ये सब लिख रहा हूँ ! हमारे भारत के पूर्व ऋषियों, मुनियों, साधू, संतों ने भी काफी ज्ञान दिया है, उनके द्वारा रचित ग्रंथ समय के साथ साथ अग्नि को भेंट चढ़ गये ! भारत में जितने भी बाह्य शासक आये है वो कभी नही चाहते थे की भारत उनसे आगे जाये, भारत में ऐसी शक्तियां थी जिनका मुकाबला पूरा विश्व मिलकर नही कर सकता ! पुराने ग्रंथों में ऐसी विद्याये थी, ऐसी शक्तियां थी जिनको जाग्रत करके कुछ भी किया जा सकता था, तंत्र से जुड़ें लाखों ग्रंथ नष्ट कर दिए गये ! अब तो जो है वो पहले की तुलना में एक फीसदी भी नही है !
भारत में जो ऋषि थे वो तंत्र में इतने आगे निकाल गये थे उनके सामने तो मैं 0.1 फीसदी भी नही हूँ, आप अंदाज़ा लगा सकते है की उनके पास क्या-क्या शक्तियां थी !
वो मात्र १ मंत्र से पुरे विश्व का नाश कर सकते थे !
मैं भी पता नही क्या क्या बातें करने लग गया ! 
थोड़ी देर में वापिस आता हूँ !

----------


## Balrajg1970

बाबा जी,  किरपया आप लोगो की मत सुऩीयॆ, आप अपने अनुभव लिखते रहीये,

----------


## baba

"यही है जी वो रास्ता जहां से वो आती जाती है, रवि ने बताया,
रास्ता बेहद संकरा और झाड़ियों से भरा था, बिन नुचे-खुचे तो कोई भी न तो जा सकता था और न आ सकता था!
"कब से ऐसा हो रहा है?" मैंने पूछा,
"करीब महीना होने को आया" वो बोला,
मैंने आगे जाकर देखा, ये एक छोटी सी भूली-बिसरी पगडण्डी सी थी, बरसों से कोई नहीं आ जा रहा था उस पर!
"क्या पहना होता है उसने?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी काला कपडा होता है, लपेटा हुआ" उसने बताया,
"लहंगा या कोई धोती आदि?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी ये नहीं मालूम, वो आती काले लिबास में ही है" उसने बताया,
"कोई साथ होता है उसके?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं जी" वो बोला,
"सबसे पहले कब मिली?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी मैं यहाँ काम कर रहा था एक दिन तो अचानक से आ गयी, मैंने सोचा जंगल में से कोई औरत आयी है, उसने चेहरा भी ढका हुआ था" उसने बताया,
"तुमने कुछ पूछा नहीं?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी पूछा" उसने कहा,
"क्या पूछा?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी मैंने पूछा, कौन है तू? कहाँ से आयी है, क्या काम है?" उसने कहा,
"तो क्या बोली वो?" मैंने पूछा,
"बोली, नाम है कैला और वो अपनी दो बालकों और अपने आदमी को ढूंढ रही है, अभी तो यहीं थे, अब पता नहीं कहाँ हैं?" उसने कहा,
"अच्छा! फिर?" मैंने पूछा,
"अब मैंने वहाँ कोई बालक या आदमी नहीं देखा था तो मैंने उसको बताया कि यहाँ कोई नहीं आया, शायद जंगल में गए होंगे" वो बोला,
"अच्छा, फिर, क्या बोली वो?" मैंने पूछा,
"जंगल देख लिया, यहाँ एक कुआँ है बसौटी का कुआँ, वो कहाँ है?, उसने कहा" बोला वो,
"अब बसौटी का कुँए का तो नाम भी नहीं सुना था मैंने, तो मना कर दिया मैंने" बताया उसने,
"फिर?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी वो मायूस सी वापिस चली, और इसी रास्ते से वापिस चली गयी और मुझे बुखार सा चढ़ गया उसको जाते देख!" घबरा के बोला वो!
"कैसे?" मैंने पूछा,
"जब वो गयी इस पगडण्डी से तो कोई भी झाडी आदि उस से छुई ही नहीं, कोई पत्ता या डंडी नहीं हिली, वो हवा जैसी, परछाईं जैसे चलती चली गयी, और मैं भागा अब वहाँ से सारा काम छोड़ के बाबू जी के पास!" वो बोला,
बाबू जी, अर्थात राम सिंह जी, वो वहीँ खड़े थे!
"आपने देखा उसको?" मैंने सिंह साहब से पूछा अब!
"जी" वे बोले,
"कब?' मैंने पूछा,
"उस दिन भी और परसों भी" वे बोले,
"उस दिन कैसे देखा?" मैंने पूछा,
"इसने आ कर बताया मुझे, मुझे विश्वास नहीं हु , ये मुझे वहाँ ले गया, और सच में वहाँ इसके अलावा एक औरत के पाँव के निशान थे, यानि ये सच कह रहा था, कोई न कोई तो था ही, मैंने जाकर झाड़ी देखी, नीचे झुक कर देखा तो सामने एक पेड़ के नीचे कोई लेटा हुआ था, गौर से देखा तो वही औरत थी, मैंने तभी रवि को बुलाया और जब उस से पूछना चाहा तो वो वहाँ नहीं थी!" वे बोले,
"अच्छा!" मैंने कहा,
"इस से पहले और किसी ने देखा था?" मैंने पोछा,
"नहीं जी, किसी ने भी नहीं, न ही मेरे परिवार के किसी सदस्य ने ही, लेकिन एक महीने में सभी ने देख लिया है उसको भटकते हुए" वे बोले,
"और किसी ने देखा?" मैंने कहा,
इस से पहले सिंह साहब कुछ कहते एक आदमी ने कहा, "जी मैंने भी देखा है, मेरी भी बात हुई थी उस से" वो बोला,
"ये मेरा नौकर है श्याम सिंह" सिंह साहब ने बताया,
"क्या बात हुई थी श्याम?" मैंने पूछा,
"उसने मुझसे पूछा कि बसौटी का कुआँ कहाँ है?" वो बोला,
"फिर?" मैंने पूछा,
"मैं समझ गया कि ये भूत है, रवि ने बताया था, मैं भाग छूटा वहाँ से, वो खड़ी खड़ी हंसती रही, फिर रोने लगी, मैंने पीछे नहीं देखा और सीधा यहाँ चला आया, और बाबू जी को सब बता दिया" वो बोला,
बड़ा ही रहस्य था वहाँ!
बड़ा रहस्य उस से भी वो बसौटी का कुआँ!
यहाँ से थी कहानी की शुरूआत!

----------


## baba

मुझे इस बारे में सूचना दिल्ली में मिली थी, मेरे एक जानकार सुरेश ने बताया था और विनती की थी कि मैं एक बार आकर उनके साले राम सिंह की समस्या सुन लूँ और निदान करूँ, मेरी इस बाबत राम सिंह से बात हुई, जब उन्होंने बताया तो मुझे भी जिज्ञासा और हैरत हुई! मैंने उनको एक दिन बता दिया जिस दिन मैं झाँसी आने वाला था, शर्मा जी के साथ, राम सिंह का निवास स्थान जिला झाँसी में पड़ता था, स्टेशन से कोई पैंतीस किलोमीटर दूर, वो हमको लेने आने वाले थे स्टेशन पर!
और मित्रगण, उस नियत दिन पर हम पहुँच गए झाँसी, और राम सिंह स्व्यं आये हमको लेने, हम गाड़ी बैठे और बातें करते करते पहुँच गए उनके निवास-स्थान!
हम वहाँ कोई ग्यारह बजे पहुंचे थे, थोडा बहुत आराम किया, और जी! अब बात ऐसी हो तो आराम कहाँ! थोडा खाया-पिया और फिर बैठ गए, अब विस्तार से बताया मुझे राम सिंह ने! रवि और श्याम भी वहाँ थे! उन्होंने भी मुझे जो कुछ उन्होंने देखा था, सब बताया था!
अब तो जैसे शूल सा चुभने लगा जिज्ञासा का मेरे मन में!
कौन है ये औरत?
कहाँ से आयी है?
क्या चाहती है?
ऐसे ऐसे प्रश्न!
और फिर चार किरदार हैं, दो बालक और एक आदमी! वे कौन हैं और कहाँ है?
और हाँ!
वो कुआँ!
बसौटी कुआँ!
वो कहाँ है? क्या रहस्य है?
ओह!
इतना बोझ प्रश्नों का!
दम घुटने लगा है बोझ से!
"सिंह साहब मुझे जगह दिखाइये!" मैंने जल्दी से कहा,
"चलिए!" वे बोले,
वे चले, अपने नौकरों के साथ!

----------


## baba

ये खाली सा मैदान था, कुछ खेत बना लिए गए थे, ये सारी ज़मीन सिंह साहब की थी, सिंह साहब ने कुछ ज़मीन पर सब्जी-बाड़ी लगा राखी थी, पीछे घना से और बड़ा सा जंगली क्षेत्र था, हाँ बाड़ तो थी, लेकिन कोई भी उस बाड़ में से अ जा सकता था! एक जगह से कुछ टूटी हुई थी बाड़, एक खम्बा टूट गया था, यही थी वो पगडण्डी!
क्या आपने सुना है बसौटी का कुंआ?" मैंने पूछा सिंह साहब से,
"जी मुझे यहाँ दस साल हुए आये हुए, मैंने न तो कभी सुना और न ही किसी और के मुंह से ये शब्द निकला" वे बोले,
गुत्थी उलझी हुई थी बहुत!
"यहाँ जो पुराने रह रहे हों, उनमे से कोई बता सकता है?" मैंने पूछा,
"जी ये जगह ही करीब बारह साले पहले ही बसी है" वे बोले,
मेरी आशा का गला काट दिया सिंह साहब ने ऐसा कह के!
"ओह" मेरे मुंह से निकला,
कोई अन्य तरीका? हो सकता है कोई गाँव हो इस नाम का?
"कोई गांव सुना है इस नाम का?" मैंने सुना!
"नहीं जी" वे बोले,
मेरी दूसरी आशा भी धराशायी हुई!
"आपका पटवारघर कहाँ है यहाँ?" मैंने पूछा,
"शहर में है जी" वे बोले,
"वहाँ चलते हैं, हो सकता है कोई सुराग मिल जाये?" मैंने कहा,
"जी, कब चलें?"' उन्होंने पूछा,
"कल चलते हैं" मैंने कहा,
"जी" वे बोले,
चलो! पहला कदम तो बढ़ा आगे!

----------


## baba

हम वापिस आये और तब तक खाना बन चुका था, हम भोजन करने बैठ गए!
हुई रात अब! मेरी नज़र खिड़की से बाहर!
उसी तरफ!
वहीँ उसी पगडण्डी पर!
मैं रात एक बजे तक वहाँ देखता रहा, लेकिन कोई नहीं दिखायी दिया, घुप्प अँधेरा और बस सियारों की दौड़-भाग और उनका रोना, बस! और कुछ नहीं, हार कर मैंने खिड़की बंद की और सो गया!
सुबह उठा तो वही औरत दिमाग में आयी, मैंने शर्मा जी से कहा, "क्यों न एक बार चल कर वहाँ देख लिए जाए?"
"ये सही रहेगा" वे बोले
अब शर्मा जी ने सिंह साहब को ऐसा कहा,
उन्होंने अपने दोनों नौकरों को ऐसा कहा,
सुन कर वे दोनों घबरा गए!
नाड़े ढीले हुए उनके!
शर्मा जी ने समझा-बुझा कर उनका डर निकाला और तब वे तैयार हुए जंगल में जाने को!
"दो फाल ले लेना, झाड़ी काटने को" मैंने कहा,
उनके पास वैसे ही थे फाल, सो दो फाल लिए गए और हम अब चले उन झाड़ियों या जंगल की तरफ, उस पगडण्डी के लिए!
वहाँ तक आये! रवि और श्याम घबराये!
मैंने फाल ली, और झाड़ी काटते हुए हम आगे बढ़ चले!
बहुत मेहनत लग रही थी, हम बारी बारी से झाड़ियाँ काटते और आगे बढ़ते जाते!
जंगल घना था, लेकिन हम एक ऐसी जगह पर आये जहां पेड़ तो थे एक दूसरे से खुसे हुए, लेकिन जगह साफ़ थी वहाँ!
"ये जगह ठीक है, थोडा आराम करते हैं" मैंने कहा और मैं एक पत्थर पर बैठ गया!
वे भी बैठ गए!
मैंने आसपास देखा, निर्जन स्थान था वो, तो वो कहाँ से आती थी? यहीं से या और कहीं से?
"चलिए, आगे चलते हैं" मैंने कहा,
थके हारे सभी आगे चल पड़े, अब फाल की ज़रुरत नहीं पड़ रही थी, हम सीधे सीधे ही चल रहे थे, एक जगह झड़बेरी की झाड़ियाँ थीं, लाल मोटे बेरों को देख कर पानी छलक गया मुंह में, मैंने बहुत सारे तोड़े और रुमाल में बाँध लिए, क्या स्वाद उनका! मीठे ऐसे कि जैसे गुड़! 
उन्होंने भी तोड़े और चबाते चबाते आगे चल पड़े!

----------


## baba

और तभी!
तभी मुझे कुछ दिखायी दिया!
मानव-निर्मित एक शिलाखंड! उस पर कुछ अंकीर्ण था, क्या था ये बताना मुश्किल था! गुजरते वक़्त ने खूब टिकट चिपका दिए थे उस पर महीनों के और सालों के!
"ये क्या है?" मैंने शर्मा जी से पूछा,
"कोई प्राचीर खंड सा लगता है" वे बोले,
सच में!
सच में वो प्राचीर खंड ही था!
"हाँ वही है" मैंने देखा,
नौकर देख रहे थे कि इस पत्थर में क्या धरा है!
मैंने और मुआयना किया!
यहाँ ये प्राचीरखण्ड कहाँ से आया? यहाँ न तो कोई किला है और नहीं ही ऐसी कोई ईमारत? कोई दाल के तो नहीं जा सकता, भूमि से निकला हो, ये भी सम्भव नहीं, स्थापत्य-कला से पता नहीं चल रहा था, कुल मिला कर ये एक और उलझन थी!
मैंने उसको चारों और से देखा, लेकिन कुछ पता नहीं चला!
"चलिए, आगे चलते हैं" मैंने कहा,
वहाँ ढाक के पेड़ ही पेड़, छोटे और बड़े!
सन्नाटा!
असीम सन्नाटा!
सन्नाटे की असीम सत्ता! लगता था आज क्षितिज तक राज कायम हो गया सन्नाटे का!
हम आगे चले, तभी मुझे भूमि पर कुछ गोल गोल मनके से दिखायी दिए, मैंने मनके उठाये, ये लाख से बने थे और इनके बीच म से एक महीन सूराख ढाला गया था! कमाल था! और नज़रें दौड़ायीं तो हाथी दांत से बनी कुछ गो गोल चूड़ियाँ और छल्ले से मिले, थे तो सब टूटे फूटे ही, परन्तु अभी तक जैसे प्राण शेष थे उनमे, मैंने उठाये और जेब में रख लिए!
सभी हैरान परेशान! केवल शर्मा जी के अलावा!
लेकिन वहाँ और कुछ नहीं, न कोई खंडहर, न कोई कुआं!
कुआं?
अचानक से याद आया मुझे!
"सिंह साहब, आज चल रहे हैं न हम पटवारघर?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ जी" वे बोले,
"तो वापिस चलो अब" मैंने कहा और सभी वापिस चले जैसे आये थे!
हम आये वापिस, पानी पिया और फिर चाय, हल्का-फुल्का नाश्ता किया, भूख उचटे पड़ी थी, इस रहस्य के भंवर में मैं ऐसा घूम रहा था कि कभी पाँव ऊपर तो कभी सर ऊपर!

----------


## baba

"चलिए सिंह साहब" मैंने कहा,
"जी चलिए" वे बोले,
अब हम तीनों चल पड़े शहर, पटवारघर!
पहुंचे!
पता किया!
कागज़ खंगाले!
मैंने उर्दू में लिखे कागज़ भी पढ़े!
पुराने!
लेकिन नतीजा?
वही सिफर का सिफर!
अब क्या हो?
किस से पता किया जाए?
कैसे खुले ये रहस्य?
कोई दिशा या छोर तो हो सामने?
दिमाग भन्ना गया!
और देखिये!
इसे कहते हैं जले पर नमक छिड़कना!
श्याम सिंह का फ़ोन आया कि उसने मकान की खिड़की से उस औरत को वहाँ पाँव से मिट्टी खोदते देखा था अभी थोड़ी देर पहले! वो एक पल में आयी थी और फिर भाग खड़ी हुई थी!
कैसा लगा होगा!
औरत वहाँ! रहस्य वहाँ! और हम यहाँ!
पटवारघर में!
"चलिए फ़ौरन" मैंने कहा,
हम बैठे! और सिंह साहब ने गाड़ी दौड़ा दी!
हम पहुँच गए वहाँ, मैं सीधे खेत पर भागा!
खोदने के निशान अभी बाकी थे, और फिर उसके बाद कोई निशान नहीं था!
वो गायब हो चुकी थी!
अब मैंने कुछ ठान लिया!
कुछ ऐसा कि जैसे मैं बौरा गया होऊं उसके पीछे!

----------


## baba

उस रात मैं और शर्मा जी उस खिड़की के पास ऐसे बैठे जैसे कोई शिकारी अपनी मचान पर बैठता है बन्दूक ताने! हम दोनों आँखें फाड़ते हुए वहीँ उसी पगडण्डी की तरफ देखते रहे! रात का एक बजा, फिर दो और फिर इसी तरह से पांच बज गए, कोई नहीं आया, लगता था हम से ही कोई दुश्मनी थी उसको, हमे ही नहीं दिखायी दे रही थी! नसीब फूटा था जी हमारा ऐसा लग रहा था!
पांच बजे तो मैंने घुटने टेक दिए, और हम दोनों सो आगये, जब नींद खुली तो सूर्यदेव बीच आकाश में भ्रमण कर रहे थे, लगा जैसे डांट रहे हैं! ऐसा ताप उनका! हम नहाये धोये और फिर खाना खा लिया, आज राम सिंह शहर गए थे किसी काम से, दोनों नौकर वहाँ खेत में काम कर रहे थे, हम भी वहाँ जा बैठे, एक चादर बिछा दी श्याम सिंह ने और हम वहीँ बैठ गए! मेरी नज़र फिर से उसी पगडण्डी पर पड़ गयी और जैसे मैं फिर से चिपक गया उसी रास्ते पर!
"शर्मा जी, हमे क्यों नहीं दिखायी दी वो औरत?" मैंने पूछा,
"हम परदेसी हैं न इसलिए" वे बोले,
बात थी तो सही!
"कोई न कोई कारण अवश्य है" मैंने कहा,
"हो सकता है दिखायी दे जाए?" वे बोले,
और तभी जैसे हमारी बात 'मात्र एक' ने सुन ली!
श्याम सिंह आया भागा-भागा और हाँफते हुए बोला, "आइये मेरे साथ"
हम कुत्ते की तरह से खड़े हो गए!
मुस्तैद!
"क्या हुआ?" मैंने पूछा,
"वही भूत" उसने कहा,
"कहाँ?" मैंने चारों ओर देखा,
वहाँ कोई नहीं था!
वो एक ओर भागा और हम उसके पीछे भाग लिए, कुछ फर्लांग दूर वो रुक गया, ज़मीन पर बैठा और नीचे गर्दन करते हुए उसने हमे नीचे झुकने को कहा, हम झुके!
उसने एक तरफ इशारा किया,
हमने देखा!
और जब देखा तो सन्न रहा गया! फुरफुरी के कांटे उभर आये बदन पर! जैसे हवा ने दो चार लातें मार दी हों होश में लाने के लिए!

----------


## baba

वहाँ एक औरत खड़ी थी, काले लिबास में, धोती भी नहीं थी, न ही कोई साड़ी और न ही कोई लहंगा! उसने जैसे कोई बड़ा सा वस्त्र बीच में से फाड़कर गर्दन में डालकर तन ढका हो, ऐसा लिबास, पाँव में हाथीदांत से बने आभूषण थे, मेरी दो पिंडलियाँ और उसकी एक पिंडली! उसका कमर से नीचे का ही भाग दिखायी दे रहा था, मैं आगे बढ़ा, और आगे और दृश्य स्पष्ट हुआ! वो झुक कर खड़ी थी, जैसे ज़मीन में से कुछ निकाल रही हो, कुछ बीन रही हो!
मैंने फ़ौरन ही मैंने प्राण-रक्षा मंत्र पढ़ा और स्व्यं को पोषित कर लिया! शर्मा जी को पीछे रहने दिया और मैं आगे बढ़ चला, झुक झुक कर! ज़मीन पर पड़े पत्ते मेरे जूते के नीचे आते तो मेरी पोल खोल देते, मैं सध-सध के आगे बढ़ा! अब वो मुझसे करीब बीस-पच्चीस फीट दूर थी!
एक बात तो तय थी, उसका शरीर करीब सात फीट रहा होगा, भारी-भरकम, उसके बाल खुले हुए नीचे लटक रहे थे, करीब पांच फीट, हवा चल रही थी, लेकिन उसके बाल यथावत ऐसे ही झूल रहे थे, निःसंदेह वो एक प्रेत थी!
मैं आगे बढ़ा!
आवाज़ हुई,
और वो उठ खड़ी हुई,
मैं वहीँ रुक गया,
वो पीछे मुड़ी,
मैं ठिठका,
उसने अपना चेहरा किसी कपडे से बाँधा था,
उसने मुझे देखा,
मैंने उसे देखा,
दोनों वही थम गए!
जैसे दो शत्रु एक दूसरे का जायज़ा लेते हैं!
मैं अब आगे बढ़ा,
वो नहीं डिगी!
मैं और आगे आया,
करीब दस फीट,
उसका कद और काया स्पष्ट होने लगी,
पसीना मेरे माथे से होता हुआ चिल्लाता हुआ मेरी नाक के सहारे से होता हुआ ठुड्डी तक आया और कोई पनाह न मिलने के कारण ज़मीन में गिर ज़मींदोज़ हो गया!
मैं आगे बढ़ा!
अब मैं उसके इतना करीब था कि मैं उसे हाथ लगा सकता था!
वो अपलक मुझे देखे जा रही थी!
और मैं उसे,
मैं उस से पूरे एक फीट नीचे था!
"कौन हो तुम?" मैंने पूछा,
"कैला" उसने कहा,
मधुर सी आवाज़ उसकी!
"यहाँ क्या कर रही हो?" मैंने पूछा,
इस से पहले वो जवाब देती मुझे अपने पीछे कोई आते सुनायी दिया,

----------


## baba

मैंने पीछे मुड़कर देखा, वहाँ कोई नहीं था, लेकिन कैला वहीँ देखे जा रही थी, उसकी दृष्टि मेरी सर के ऊपर से जा रही थी! मेरे बालों से छनती हुई!
"कहाँ से आयी हो?" मैंने पूछा,
मेरी आवाज़ से जैसे उसकी तन्द्रा भंग हुई!
वो चुप!
"बताओ कैला?" मैंने पूछा,
"तुमने बरहु को देखा है?" उसने पूछा,
"कौन बरहु?" मैंने पूछा,
वो शान्त! 
नीचे नज़र किये हुए!
"औरत है या आदमी?" मैंने पूछा,
"आदमी" उसने कहा, सर झुका के ही,
"कौन है वो तुम्हारा कैला?" मैंने पूछा,
"आदमी मेरा" वो बोली,
अच्छा! उसका पति!
"नहीं मैंने यहाँ किसी को भी नहीं देखा" मैंने कहा,
"दो बालकों को देखा?" उसने हाथ के इशारे से बालकों का कद बताया, करीब तीन फीट होगी ऊंचाई,
"नहीं कैला, मैंने नहीं देखा" मैंने कहा,
मायूस हो गयी,
बेचारी!
अब शांत वो!
जैसे मैं अब बेकार था उसके लिए!
किसी काम का नहीं!
"कहाँ से आयी हो?" मैंने पूछा,
चुप!
'बताओ कैला?" मैंने कहा,
चुप"
"मैं तुमको छोड़ आउंगा कैला वहाँ" मैंने कहा,
जानते हुए भी कि वो एक प्रेत है!
"वहाँ कोई नहीं है, मैं देख आयी" उसने बताया,
"कहाँ?" मैंने पूछा,
"वहाँ" उसने एक ओर इशारा किया,
वहाँ कुछ नहीं था, बस जंगल ही जंगल!
"कोई गाँव है वहाँ?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ" वो बोली,
"क्या नाम है गाँव का?" मैंने पूछा,
चुप!
नहीं बताया उसने!
"वहाँ" उसने फिर से इशारा किया!
मैंने फिर से देखा,
"वहाँ कोई नहीं है" मैंने बताया,
"तुमने बसौटी वाला कुआँ देखा?" उसने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
अब फिर से मायूस!
मुझे सच में बहुत तरस आया, वो खतरनाक प्रेत क़तई नहीं थी, अभागी थी, जो बिछड़ गयी थी अपने परिवार से!
"मेरे साथ चलोगी कैला?" मैंने पूछा,
चुप!
उसने मुझे तब मेरे हाथ में कुछ दिया,
ये देखने में कोई धातु थी, कोई चाक़ू सा, लेकिन अब जंग ने उसको ख़तम सा कर दिया था!
"ये क्या है?" मैंने पूछा,
"खून" उसने कहा,
मैं सन्न!
"खून? किसका?" मैंने पूछा,
अब वो रो पड़ी!
बुरी तरह!
फि चुप हुई!
एक तरफ चल पड़ी, मैं भी चला साथ ही साथ!
एक जगह उक गयी, ज़मीन पर झुक कर कुछ ढूंढने लगी,
मैंने भी देखने लगा,
"कुछ खो गया है कैला?" मैंने पूछा,
कोई उत्तर नहीं, बस अपने में खोये हुई,
"कैला?" मैंने कहा,
चुप!
फिर एक टुकड़ा सा उठाया सफ़ेद रंग का,
मुझे दिया,
देखने में पत्थर सा था,
"ये क्या है?" मैंने पूछा,
"हंसा" उसने कहा,
हंसा? या क्या है? कोई वस्तु? मुझे समझ नहीं आया,
"ये हंसा क्या है?" मैंने पूछा,
वो अब हंसी!
सच कहता हूँ, कितने प्यारे अंदाज़ में वो हंसी थी! पल भर को लगा कि वो प्रेत नहीं साक्षात् अोि दैविक गणिका है!
"बताओ कैला, ये हंसा क्या?" मैंने भी हंस के पूछा,
उसने अब वो टुकड़ा मेरे कंधे पर रख दिया, और हंसने लगी!
मैं बिना समझे हंसा उसके साथ!
फिर उसने मेरे माथे पर लगाया, अब मेरी नज़र उसके हाथ पर पड़ी! उन पर निशान थे, खून के निशान! या फिर माहवर के निशान, मेहँदी-महावर के निशान!
उसने उस 'हंसा' को वहीँ रख दिया फिर से और आगे चल पड़ी!
मैं वहीँ रुक गया!
उसने मुझे देखा,
फिर पीछे आयी,
और फिर चली,
मैं समझ गया वो मुझे साथ चलने को कह रही थी!
मैं चल पड़ा उसे साथ,
वो फिर से एक जगह रुकी, यहाँ काले से पत्थर पड़े थे!

----------


## baba

वो, उधर उन काले पत्थरों के पास रुक गयी, झुक कर फिर से कुछ उठाया, और मुझे दे दिया, मेरे हाथ पर, ये एक अजीब काला सा पत्थर था, हां, परन्तु कोयला नहीं था,
"ये क्या है?" मैंने पूछा,
कुछ न बोली वो!
बस देखती रही उस पत्थर को,
एकटक!
"क्या है ये कैला?" मैंने पूछा,
"हंसा" उसने कहा,
फिर से हंसा!
कैसा कैसा हंसा!
एक सफ़ेद हंसा और एक,
काला हंसा!
और अभी तक मुझे ये नहीं पता था कि ये हंसा है क्या!
"काला हंसा?" मैंने पूछा,
"जला हुआ" उसने कहा,
दिमाग सुन्न! उन्न-झुन्न के उलटे सीधे सवालों की बारिश हो गयी दिमाग में!
जला हुआ हंसा?
कैसे जला?
जलाया गया?
कैसे कैसे अजीब-अजीब सवाल!
उसने फिर से मुझसे वो हंसा लिया और वहीँ गिरा दिया!
"बरहु कहाँ होगा?" मैंने पूछा,
"पता नहीं" उसने मुझे चीरने वाली नज़र से देखा!
अंदर तक झाँक लिया!
"तुम यहाँ आयी थीं बरहु के साथ?" मैंने पूछा,
तभी उसने मेरा हाथ पकड़ा, खींचा, और नीचे गिरा दिया!
अप्रत्याशित!
ये क्या हुआ?
"श्श्श्श्श" उसने अपने मुंह पर ऊँगली रखते हुए कहा,
मैं चुप!
लेकिन कोई था नहीं वहाँ!
कुछ पल बीते, मैं धूल में सन गया!
अब उसने हाथ दिया मुझे, और खड़ा कर दिया!
"क्यों गिराया?" मैंने पूछा,
कपडे झाड़ते हुए!
"मार डालते" उसने धीरे से फुसफुसाया!
मार डालते?
कौन?
यहाँ तो कोई नहीं?
"कौन मार डालता?" मैंने कहा,
"फौजदार" उसने कहा,
अब! अब मैं समझा! इंसानी दिमाग ने ताना-बाना जोड़ना शुरू किया अब! 
"कौन फौजदार?" मैंने पूछा,
"आसिफ" उसने कहा,
"कौन है ये?" मैंने पूछा,
"फौजदार" उसने कहा,
आसिफ!
फौजदार!
अब ये आसिफ कौन था?
जो फौजदार था कभी!
कहाँ?
झाँसी में?
पता करना होगा!
यही अटकी है ये कैला!
"कैला, तुम यहीं रहती हो?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ" उसने कहा,
"मैं कल आऊँ तो कहाँ मिलोगी?" मैंने पूछा,
उसने इशारा किया, चारों तरफ!
समझ गया!
वो भटक रही थी!
किसी की खोज में!
अनजान!
हकीकत से अनजान!
एक अनजान रूह!
मुझे जैसे मोह हो गया उस कैला से!
तरस आ गया, बेपनाह!
मेरी जान जो बचायी थी उसने!
फौजदार आसिफ से!
मैं ऋणी हो गया था मित्रगण!
मैंने नहीं देखा, लेकिन उस रूह ने अवश्य देखा, मुझे बचाया!
मैं कर्ज़दार हो गया!
और अब! फ़र्ज़ बनता था मेरा कैला को मुक्त कराने का! इस से पहले कि बात कहीं और पहुंचे और कोई सिरफिरा उसको तंग करके क़ैद करले!
हमेशा के लिए!
अपनी खोज अपने ज़हन में बसाये!
क़ैद, एक तड़प लिए!

----------


## baba

कुछ पल ऐसे ही बीते!
मैं बंधा हुआ था उसके प्रेत-मोह में!
प्रेत-मंडल में ग्रस्त!
वो आगे चली, बिना मुझे देखे,
मैं वही एकटक उसको देखता रहा,
वो बार बार झुकती, कुछ उठाती!
हाँ! हंसा! यही उठाती जाती!
वो आगे चलती चली गयी, करीब पचास फीट से भी आगे, एक मिट्टी का टीला सा पड़ा. वो उस पर चढ़ी और चलती चली गयी, नीचे जाते हुए उसके शरीर का परिमाप कम होता चला गया, जब वो एकदम से नदारद हुई तो जैसे मैं तन्द्रा से जागा, भाग उस टीले की तरफ! चढ़ा और नीचे देखा, केवल जंगल के अलावा और कुछ नहीं! वो चली गयी थी!
मैं काफी देर तक वहीँ खड़ा रहा, उसको ढूँढता रहा, लेकिन फिर वो नहीं दिखी!
मैं अब लौटा!
वापिस!
उन्ही स्थानों के करीब से जहां जहां वो रुकी थी,
हंसा उठाने के लिए!
अब मैं वापिस चला,
एक बार फिर से पीछे देखा,
कोई नहीं था,
मैं अब चलता चला गया,
मन भरी था,
सच में!
उसके छूने के एहसास को मैं महसूस करता रहा, अपने कंधे पर, अपने माथे पर!
मैं वापिस आ गया!
वे दोनों और शर्मा जी बेसब्री से मेरा इंतज़ार कर रहे थे,
उन दोनों का मुंह खुला था, जैसे कि कोई हाथ लगा दे तो बिन मुड़े नीचे ही गिर जाएँ!

----------


## baba

"आइये शर्मा जी" मैंने कहा,
वे मेरे साथ चल पड़े,
हम अपने कमरे में पहुंचे,
मैं अपनी पुश्त पर लेट गया, हाथ दोनों सर के नीचे लगाया!
"कुछ पता चला?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"क्या?" उन्होंने उत्सुकता से पूछा,
मैं चुप था, उसी के ख्यालों में खोया हुआ!
"गुरु जी? क्या?" उन्होंने पूछा, रहा न गया!
मैं चुप!
"कौन है वो?" उन्होंने पूछा,
"एक अभागी" मैंने कहा,
"अभागी? कैसे?" उन्होंने पूछा,
उत्सुकता बस प्रथम पुरूस्कार जीतने ही वाली थी उनकी!
"वो अपने परिवार से बिछड़ गयी है, और उसके पति का नाम है बरहु, अपने दो बालकों के साथ, कहाँ है? कहाँ गया? क्या हुआ? कुछ पता नहीं, न मुझे और न उस कैला को" मैंने कहा,
"ओह! इस का मतलब भटक रही है" वे बोले,
"हाँ, कब से? ये भी नहीं पता" मैंने कहा,
"ओह! कोई पुराना मामला है" वे बोले,
"हाँ फ़ौज और एक फौजदार आसिफ का, अब ये आसिफ कौन है? ये भी पता नहीं, ये वाक़ई में कोई पुराना मामला है" मैंने कहा,
"आसिफ?" उन्होंने कहा,
"हाँ, यहाँ गुरु जी, दो रियासतें थीं, एक झाँसी और एक ओरछा, अब ये आसिफ कौन है और किस खेमे में है ये बताना बहुत मुश्किल है, डेढ़ सौ वर्षों का अंतर है" वे बोले,
"हाँ, या तो झाँसी या फिर ओरछा" मैंने कहा,
"अब?" वे बोले,
"अब पता करना होगा, कि आखिर बरहु के साथ क्या हुआ? उसके बालक कहाँ गए? और ये कैला? ये अलग कैसे हुई उन से?" मैंने पूछा,
"बहुत उलझा हुआ मामला है ये" वे बोले,
"हाँ बहुत पेंच हैं इसमें" मैंने कहा,
"गुरु जी, दो विकल्प हैं, या तो इस कैला को ऐसे ही भटकने दो, ये किसी को नुकसान नहीं पहुंचा रही है, या इस बारे में जुट जाओ, अब चाहे जो हो सो हो" वे बोले,
मैं भांप गया उनकी मंशा!
दूसरा विकल्प उन्होंने मेरे ऊपर छोड़ा था!
"दूसरा विकल्प ही शेष है" मैंने कहा,
"तो फिर देर कैसी?'' उन्होंने पूछा,
"ठीक है, इसके लिए हमको दतिया जाना होगा" मैंने कहा,
"दतिया, उस मलंग बाबा के पास?" वे ताड़ गए और बोले,
"हाँ, उसका स्थान है वहाँ, मैं मालूमात कर सकता हूँ वहाँ" मैंने कहा,
"ठीक है, सिंह साहब भी आने वाले होंगे, उनसे बात करते हैं और चलते हैं कल दतिया" वे बोले,
"ये उचित रहेगा" वे बोले,
और अब!
इंतज़ार!
सिंह साहब का इंतज़ार!

----------


## baba

करीब शाम से पहले सिंह साहब आ गए! वे शहर गए हुए थे किसी काम से, और अब आकर सीधा हमारे पास ही आये, शर्मा जी ने सारी बात बता दी, अचंभित हो गए वे भी, अब काम की बात पर आ गए वो और उन्होंने कल का कार्यक्रम बता दिया दतिया जाने का, उन्होंने हामी भर ली,
और इस तरह हम अगले दिन सुबह ही सुबह रवाना हो गए दतिया से!
दतिया पहुंचे और मैंने अपने जानकार मलंग नाथ से बात की, मलंग नाथ खुश हो गया हमको देख कर, वो पीतांबरा के वास वाले ही मार्ग पर एक जगह स्थान बना के रहता था, उस से जब मैंने प्रबंध करने को पूछा तो उस ने सहर्ष स्वीकार कर लिया! अब मैंने सिंह साहब को वापिस जाने और कल सुबह आने के लिए कहा, वे कहने लगे कि वो भी ठहर जायेंगे, लेकिन कोई औचित्य न था उनका, अतः मैंने उनको भेज दिया, अब वो कल सुबह आने वाले थे यहाँ हमको लेने!
"और सुनाओ मलंग नाथ" मैंने पूछा,
"बस ठीक ठीक" उसने कहा,
"कमल नाथ कहा हैं?" मैंने पूछा,
"वो इलाहबाद गया है, डेरे पर" उसने बताया,
मेरा जानकार था कमल नाथ,
"आज स्थान दिला दो तो मैं एक काम करूँ फिर" मैंने कहा,
"मैं ले जाऊँगा, चिंता न करो" उसने मुझे आश्वासन दिया,
कुछ चिंता सी मिटी!
अभी समय था, सोचा चलो कुछ घूमा ही जाये, बाज़ार चला जाए, पीतांबरा ही चलें!
हम निकल पड़े!
बाज़ार पहुंचे,
घूमते रहे, थोडा बहुत खाया-पिया वहाँ,
एक दुकान के पास से गुजर रहे थे तो मुझे कुछ उन्ही जैसे सफ़ेद छल्ले नज़र आये, मैं रुक गया, उस से पूछा, एक वृद्ध स्त्री बैठी थी वहाँ, मैंने पूछा तो उसने उसको हंसा कहा, मैंने चौंक पड़ा सुन कर!
हंसा!
मैंने हंसा उठवाया!
हाथ में लिया!
ये गले में पहने जाने वाला एक हंसली की तरह का माल था!
अब समझ गया!
अक्सर आदिवासी औरतें और पुराने समय की स्त्रियां पहना करती थीं ऐसा हंसा और हंसुली!
समझ गया मैं!
क्या है हंसा!
उस जले हुए हंसा का मतलब भी समझ गया!
हम वापिस हुए, मलंग नाथ के स्थान के लिए, अब थोड़ा आराम किया, नींद लग गयी हमारी, हम सो गए!
और जब आँख खुली तो छह बजे थे!
मलंग नाथ ने जगाया था हमको,
"चलो" वो बोला,
"चलिए" मैंने कहा,
अब हम उसके साथ चले, वो हमको पैदल पैदल लेता चला गया, रास्ते से सामग्री आदि खरीद ली,ये एक गाँव सा था, उसी की बाहर की सीमा थी, खुला स्थान था और यहीं श्मशान आदि का काम होता था!
न आदमी और न आदमी की जात ही वहाँ!
पथरीला इलाका!
"कोई रोक-टोक?" मैंने पूछा,
"नहीं, कोई नहीं" वो बोला,
"ठीक है" मैंने कहा,
हम वहीँ बैठ गए, बातें करते रहे,
किसी तरह से समय की लगाम खींची और बजे अब आठ!
मैं तैयार हुआ!
तंत्र-श्रृंगार कर मैं उस स्थान में दाखिल हुआ!
मलंग नाथ और शर्मा जी बाहर ही थे, करीब चार सौ फीट दूर!
मैं वहाँ बैठ गया,
ध्यान केंद्रित किया,
सामग्री आदि सजा दी!
और अब कारण-पिशाचिनी का आह्वान किया!
आधा-घंटा बीता और वो प्रकट हुई!
और अब हुए आरम्भ मेरे प्रश्न और मिलने शुरू हुए उनके जवाब!
एक एक प्रश्न और एक एक जवाब मिलते चले गए!
आसिफ फौजदार!
और बसौटी का कुआँ!
सब पता चल गया!
मैं सन्न रहा गया!
सन्न!
कि कैला, बेचारी, अभागन कितने बरसों से खाक़ छान रही है वहाँ की! अपने परिवार को ढूंढने के लिए!

----------


## baba

मुझे मेरे प्रश्नों का उत्तर मिल गया था, जो जानना था जान गया था! सुकून मिला था, एक ठंडा सुकून!
अब मैं उठा वहाँ से,
पहुंचा उन दोनों के पास!
"फारिग?" मलंग नाथ ने पूछा,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
"चलें?" वो बोला,
"हाँ" मैंने कहा,
हम चल पड़े पैदल पैदल!
मेरे मन में अभी भी कैला ही छाये हुए थी,
एक अभागन!
ऐसा हाल मेरा कि बस रोते नहीं बन रहा था!
सोचो न?
एक औघड़ का क्या काम रोना?
अरे!
वो तो एक प्रेत है!
पकड़ो उसे और काम लो, गुलाम बनाओ!
एक गिनती और बढ़ाओ झोले में!
क्या आसिफ और क्या बसौटी वाला कुआँ!
पकड़ो और ले चलो!
रोये तो रोने दो!
न बरहु रहा न उसकी औलादें!
मुझे क्या?
जितना चाहो इस्तेमाल करो!
क्यों?
लेकिन...............
नहीं, क्या पता मैं भी प्रेत योनि में धकेला जाऊं?
फिर?
फिर क्या होगा?
बस...
बस!
इसीलिए रोते नहीं बन रहा था!
नहीं!
कैला को मुक्त करना होगा!
हर हाल में!
इन्ही ख्यालों में हम राते बेटे पहुँच गए मलंग नाथ के अड्डे पर!
अब वहाँ मदिरा और भोजन तैयार था!
सो शुरू हो गए!
फारिग हुए!
अब नशा किसे?
नशा तो कैला का छाया था!
शर्मा जी ने पूछा,"पता चल गया?"
"हाँ शर्मा जी" मैंने कहा,
"मुझे भी बताइये?" उत्कंठा!
प्रबल उत्कंठा!
बताता हूँ!

----------


## baba

"शर्मा जी, यहाँ हमने दो रियासत की बात कही थी, लेकिन यहाँ तीन रियासत थीं, झाँसी, ओरछा और दतिया! सन अठारह सौ सत्तावन, एक सुबह, बसंत लगा ही था, ओरछा और दतिया की रियासतों की मिली जुली फ़ौज ने झाँसी पर हमला किया, ये कोई सीमा-विवाद था! उस समय ओरछा में राजा हमीर सिंह राज कर रहे थे!" मैंने कहा,
रुक गया, खांसी का झटका सा लगा था मुझे कहते कहते!
"फिर?" शर्मा जी ने पूछा,
"आसिफ फौजदार! आसिफ था ओरछा सेना की इस टुकड़ी का फौजदार! जहाँ सिंह साहब रहते हैं और जो प्राचीर हमने देखा था, वहीँ तैनात थी एक पहरेदार टुकड़ी झाँसी की, वो इलाका झाँसी रियासत का था और इसी इलाके को लेकर सीमा विवाद था! इस टुकड़ी को जब खबर मिली तब कुछ सिपाही दौड़े झाँसी को खबर करने के लिए, और जो शेष रह गए वो लगे अब छिपने-छिपाने! उस स्थान पर जहाँ वो प्राचीर थी, वहाँ कुछ सौ मीटर की दूरी पर था एक बसौट कुआँ, जिसे बसौटी वाला कुआँ कहा जाता था, अफ़सोस! उस रोज बरहु से मिलने आयी थी कैला अपने बालकों के साथ बरहु से मिलने! जब अफरा-तफरी मची तब बरहु एक घोड़े पर ले भागा अपने बालकों को साथ ले वहाँ से, पीछे रह गयी कैला और कुछ और औरतें जो मिलने आयी थीं अपने अपने आदमियों से, जो तैनात थे वहाँ उस समय, सभी भाग छूटे! कोई कहाँ और कोई कहाँ! लेकिन! कोई नहीं बच सका, सैनकों ने बरहु को और दूसरे साथियों को घेर कर हलाक़ कर डाला, कुँए में दाल दिया गया मार कर, बालकों समेत! कैला पकड़ी गयी और उन औरतों को भी हलाक़ कर दिया गया, कुछ खुद कूद-काद गयीं, ऐसी ही थी कैला, अभागी कैला, सभी छूट गए, लेकिन अटकी रह गयी कैला! और आज तक अटकी है, कुआँ कहाँ है, मुझे नहीं पता, हाँ, इतना ज़रूर है वो बसौट का कुआँ आज भी वहीँ है कहीं, गहन जंगल में, ढका हुआ, कालकवलित हुआ हुआ! कहाँ है, नहीं पता!" मैंने कहा,
"ओह! बहुत दुःख भरी कहानी है, तो वो आज भी ढूंढ रही है बरहु और अपने बालकों को, बसत वाला कुआँ बाहर रहा होगा, इसीलिए वहाँ से आने जाने का रास्ता होगा, कुआ उसे मिलता तो पता चलता उसे" वे बोले,
"हाँ, इसीलिए वो बसौटी कुआँ पूछती है उस से जो उसको मिलता है" मैंने बताया,
"गुरु जी, इसे मुक्त कराइये, मिलवा दीजिये इसको इसके परिवार से, या कम से कम ये यहाँ से मुक्त हो, नहीं तो न जाने कब तक ये ऐसे ही इस कुँए के बारे में जानने के लिए भटकती रहेगी" वे बोले,
"अवश्य शर्मा जी, अब यही ध्येय है मेरा, ये मुक्त हो यहाँ से!" मैंने कहा,
रात गहरा चुकी थी, जो बची-खुची थी, नींद में काटनी थी, कल मिलना भी था उस अभागन से!
सो, सो गए, कुछ घंटे ही सही!

----------


## baba

सुबह हुई, मैं नहा धोकर तैयार हुआ एक नए जोश के साथ, शर्मा जी भी, मंगल नाथ के पास बैठा और उस से भी विदा ली अब! उसको धन्यवाद कहा, दस बजे सिंह साहब आने वाले थे, इसीलिए हम चल पड़े पीतांबरा पीठ के पास! वहाँ पहुंचे तो सिंह साहब वहीँ मिले,
नमस्कार हुई, हम गाड़ी में बैठे! और चल पड़े वापिस वहीँ, उसी ज़मीन के लिए जहाँ कैला भटक रही है!
हम घर पहुंचे,
बैठे!
मैं खोया हुआ था,
नहीं खोया हुआ नहीं कहूंगा,
बल्कि,
लालायित था कैला से मिलने के लिए!
हाँ, ये शब्द ठीक हैं!
खाना खा लिया,
चाय भी पी ली,
लेकिन ठौर कहाँ!
मेरे कदम बार बार भागें बाहर के लिए!
अब मैंने सारी बात बता दी सिंह साहब को, उनको विस्मय हुआ! और उन्होंने मेरे धन्यवाद भी किया कि अब चलो उस भटकती कैला को मुक्ति मिलेगी, और इसमें सिंह साहब का बहुत बड़ा किरदार था!
दिन करीब ३ बजे मैं चला अब बाहर की तरफ, शर्मा जी को वहीँ छोड़ा!
और खेतों से होता हुआ उस पगडण्डी पर बढ़ता चला गया!
ढूंढने!
कैला को!

----------


## baba

पगडण्डी पर चलता जा रहा था मैं! उस प्राचीरखण्ड के पास, स्फूर्ति और जोश भरा था मुझमे! पर अफ़सोस भी था, उसके परिवार के बारे में जानकर, लेकिन ये तो नियति थी और नियति के अनुसार ही हुआ, यदि मैं मुक्त करा सकता तो अवश्य ही मानसिक शान्ति प्राप्त कर सकूंगा! यही था ध्येय! मैं तेज तेज चल रहा था, पत्थर मेरे आने की गवाही दे रहे थे, मैं आकाश को और क्षितिज को देखते हुए आगे बढ़ता जा रहा था! और उस प्राचीरखण्ड तक पहुंचा! आसपास देखा, कोई नहीं था! मैं आगे बढ़ा, जहां सफ़ेद हंसा मिला था, वहाँ भी कोई नहीं, फिर और आगे चला, जहां कला जला हुआ हंसा मिलता, सम्भवतः यहाँ उन सबकी अंत्येष्टि हुई होगी, सभी की, मरने के बाद कोई किसी का शत्रु नहीं होता! यही हुआ होगा!
मैं और आगे चल, यहाँ भी कोई नहीं!
फिर टीले तक!
वहाँ भी कोई नहीं!
अब कुछ करना था!
मैंने अब कलुष-मंत्र पढ़ा!
मंत्र जागृत हुआ और मैंने नेत्र पोषित किये अपने! नेत्र खोले, दृश्य स्पष्ट हुआ! वहाँ कोई नहीं था! बस भूमि में गड़े पत्थर और शिलाएं दिखायी दे रही थीं, ध्वस्त प्राचीर! और कुछ नहीं, कुछ पुराने-धुराने से शहतीर आदि!
अन्य कुछ भी नहीं!
अब मैंने वहाँ आवाज़ दी, "कैला?"
कोई नहीं बस हवा की आवाज़!
"कैला?" मैंने फिर से आवाज़ दी!
कोई नहीं!
कई बार आवाज़ दी, लेकिन कोई नहीं आया वहाँ, कैला की तो छोड़िये कोई भी नहीं!
अब मैं वहाँ बैठ गया एक जगह, एक पत्थर के पास!
परेशान तो नहीं कहा जा सकता लेकिन चिंतित था, समय गुजरे जा रहा था, अब तक साढ़े पांच हो चुके थे,
प्रत्यक्ष-मंत्र मैं लड़ा नहीं सकता था, न जाने कौन कौन बला वहाँ आ धमके! या कोई अन्य कैला?
लेकिन जिस कैला को मैं मिलना चाहता था वो नहीं आयी थी! न जाने कहाँ भटक रही थी, मैं ज़मीन पर नज़रें टिकाये बैठा रहा बहुत देर तक!
अब मैं उठ खड़ा हुआ, जैसे ही उठा सामने टीले के पास मुझे वो खड़े मिली! मुझे देखते हुए! मैं खुश हो गया! मैं भागा उसकी तरफ!
"बसौटी का कुआँ मिला?" उसने पूछा,
"नहीं" मैंने कहा,
वो पीछे पलट गयी!
"कैला?" मैंने पुकारा,
वो रुक गयी!
"मुझे पता है बरहु कहाँ है!" मैंने कहा,
जैसे उसको विश्वास नहीं हुआ!
"कहाँ हैं वो, मुझे बताओ, मेरे बालक!" वो बेचारी बेचैन हो गयी! एक प्रेत जो एक झटके में मेरी सारी हड्डियां तोड़ कर पुलिंदा बना देता, गिड़गिड़ा रहा था!
कैसी तृष्णा!
कैसी आकांक्षा!
कैसा प्रेम!
कैसी प्रतीक्षा!
कैसा लम्बा इंतज़ार!
यहीं हैं वो कैला!" मैंने कहा,
उसने चारों और उचक उचक के देखा!
बेचारी!
"कहाँ है बरहु?" उसने मेरा हाथ पकड़ के पूछा!
"यहीं है" मैंने कहा,
"मुझे बताओ, ले जाओ वहाँ" उसने कहा,
उफ़! उसके वे शब्द कलेजा चीर गए!
क्या बताऊँ?
क्या छिपाऊँ?
क्या खोल दूँ?
और
क्या बाँध दूँ!
बरहु कहीं नहीं है, न ही उसके बालक!
कैसे समझाऊं?
परन्तु,
समझाना तो है ही!
बताना भी है!
तो मैंने अपने आपको संयत किया!
शब्द टटोले और बोलने के लिए ग्रीवा तक लाया,

----------


## baba

होंठ सूख चुके थे! जिव्हा भी गीली नहीं थी! शब्द जो मिले थे उनमे करुणा-रस डालना था, अतः थोडा सा समय लिया मैंने!
"कैला? तुमको बरहु से मिलना है ना?" मैंने पूछा,
अब तो रो सी पड़ी कैला!
"हाँ! हाँ!" वो बोली,
"कैला वो बहुत दूर हैं यहाँ से" मैंने कहा,
"कहाँ? मैं चली जाउंगी उनसे मिलने" उसने कहा,
"वहाँ जाना चाहती हो?" मैंने पूछा,
"हाँ! हाँ!" अब खुश हुई वो, जैसे मैंने छिपा के रखा हो बरहु को!
"लेकिन जैसा मैं कहूंगा करना होगा तुमको?" मैंने अड़ंगा लगाया,
वो विवश बेचारी!
हाँ कह बैठी!
बोझ उतर गया मेरे कंधे से! 
मनों बोझ जो मेरे ऊपर रखा था इतने दिनों से!
अब मैंने अपनी ज़ेब से कुछ सामान निकाला! उसको सजाया और फिर मुक्ति-मंत्र से अभिमंत्रित कर दिया!
एक रेखा अभिमंत्रित करके खींच दी, कुछ ऐसे जिसे वो लांघ सके!
वो मुझे एकटक देखते रही!
बेचारी!
कुछ समझ ना सकी!
समझे कैसे?
साबका नहीं पड़ा, नैसर्गिक गंध की आदी नहीं थी!
और फिर मुझसे पहले कोई मिला भी नहीं था उसको!
कोई क़ैद करना चाहता तो बड़ी सरलता से क़ैद कर सकता था!
"कैला?" मैंने पूछा,
"तैयार हो उनसे मिलने को?" मैंने कहा,
"हाँ, हाँ!" वो बोली,
"वो वहाँ देखो, वहाँ मैंने ढूंढ लिया है बसौटी का कुआँ? वहाँ बहुत लोग हैं! उन्ही में से तुम ढूंढ लेना बरहु और अपने बालकों को!" मैंने कहा,
उसने उचक कर देखा!
और आव-देखा ना ताव!
दौड़ पड़ी!
अभिमंत्रित रेखा की जद में आयी और झम्म लोप हुई!
मुक्त को गयी कैला!
मैंने झूठ नहीं बोला था!
उसकी आखिरी इच्छा पूर्ण की थी!
वो मिलना चाहती थी बरहु और अपने बालकों से! जिन्हे बिछड़े हुए भी डेढ़ सौ वर्ष हो चले थे!
वो उनसे मिली या नहीं?
पता नहीं!
क्या बरहु और उसके बालक भी उसकी प्रतीक्षा में थे?
पता नहीं!
पर दिल कहता है, होंगे!
जब वो अकेली उस निर्जन स्थान में भटक सकती है तो वे भी प्रतीक्षारत होंगे!
हे अपरमपार!
सुन लेना!
कम से कम ये तो सुन ही लेना!
मैं बैठ गया नीचे!
रहा गए वहाँ वो हंसा! हंसा के टुकड़े! निर्जन स्थान और बियाबान आज सचमुच में निर्जन और बियाबान हो गया!
कैला मुक्त हो गयी!
कितना असीम सुख!
कितना बड़ा सागर मैंने पार कर लिया था!
करुणा की नैय्या और उसके विश्वास के चप्पुओं से!
मैं बहुत देर वहाँ बैठा रहा!
सांझ ढले सूर्य महाराज ने बताया कि उनका दैनिक कर्त्तव्य अब पूर्ण हुआ, जैसे मुझे भी जतलाया!
मेरा भी पूर्ण हुआ!
मैं उठा, पीछे देखा!
टीला देखा,
और फिर रेखा देखी!
अपने दोनों हाथों से वो रेखा मैंने मिटा दी!
और चल पड़ा वापिस!
मन भारी नहीं था!
बहुत भारी था!
कर्तव्यपरायणता से!
मैं आ गया वापिस!
सभी को बता दिया!
सभी खुश!
पर मुझसे अधिक कौन भला!
दो रोज के बाद हम वापिस दिल्ली आ आगये, कैला की याद लिए! कैला हमेशा के लिए मेरे दिल में जगह बना गयी!
एक मासूम, अभागन, भटकती हुई आत्मा! जिसका मुक्ति-कर्म मेरे हाथों हुआ! एक प्रेतात्मा!
कैला!
मुझे आज भी याद है!
हमेशा रहेगी!
साधुवाद!

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  समाप्त  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\

----------


## Balrajg1970

*गुरूजी प्रणाम,
उम्मीद है कुछ नयी जानकारी और रोमांचक घटनाओ के बारे में जानने को मिलेगा. 
सादर,*

----------


## Bhai G

होटल की बासी सब्जी को अपनी बनाई हुई ताजा सब्जी बताकर परोस रहे हो

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> होटल की बासी सब्जी को अपनी बनाई हुई ताजा सब्जी बताकर परोस रहे हो


आदरणीय बाबा जी ने अपना बड़प्पन दिखाते हुए आपको क्षमा प्रदान किया है। इसलिए मन मारकर अपनी शक्ति जेब में धरे चुपचाप बैठा हूँ।

----------


## nikneo

bhai G क्यूँ मजा खराब कर रहे हो? कोई तथ्य है तो बताओ वर्ना क्यों व्यर्थ loose talk करते हो?

----------


## sharma

panchaguli sadhana ke bare me kuchh likhiye.........

----------


## shriram

गुरूजी का तंत्र ज्ञान ,आयुर्वेद का ज्ञान , और  इतिहास का ज्ञान ,बहुत ही उच्च कोटि का है .ऐसे बिद्वान ब्यक्ति के बारे में इस तरह की अशोभनीय टिप्पड़ी करना आप जैसे अच्छे  और सज्जन ब्यक्ति को शोभा नहीं देता हैं बन्धु . कृपया अपनी सज्जनता बनाये रखें .

----------


## shriram

प्यारे  बन्धु bhai G   गुरूजी का तंत्र ज्ञान ,आयुर्वेद का ज्ञान , और  इतिहास का ज्ञान ,बहुत ही उच्च कोटि का है .ऐसे बिद्वान ब्यक्ति के बारे में इस तरह की अशोभनीय टिप्पड़ी करना bhai G  आप जैसे अच्छे  और सज्जन ब्यक्ति को शोभा नहीं देता हैं बन्धु . कृपया अपनी सज्जनता बनाये रखें .

----------


## shriram

> होटल की बासी सब्जी को अपनी बनाई हुई ताजा सब्जी बताकर परोस रहे हो


आदरणीय गुरु जी का तंत्र ज्ञान,आयुर्वेद का ज्ञान, इतिहास का ज्ञान,कथा शैली ,कथा प्रवाह ,संस्कृत निष्ठ भाषा एवं प्रकृति वर्डन सभी कुछ अति प्रशंसनीय एवं अभिनन्दनीय हैं .इनके बारे में कुछ लिखना भगवान भुवन भास्कर को सिर्फ दीपक दिखाना हैं .डॉ गोविन्द पाण्डेय - श्रीराम

----------


## Bhai G

हा हा हा हा 
हंसी आती आपके इन कॉमेंट्स पर 
इन "नकली" का तो पता नहीं लेकिन जिनकी वास्तव में ये घटनाये है में उनसे पर्सनली मिल चूका हूँ 
अगर ये असली हे तो मुझे जरूर पहचानते होंगे 


> आदरणीय बाबा जी ने अपना बड़प्पन दिखाते हुए आपको क्षमा प्रदान किया है। इसलिए मन मारकर अपनी शक्ति जेब में धरे चुपचाप बैठा हूँ।





> bhai G क्यूँ मजा खराब कर रहे हो? कोई तथ्य है तो बताओ वर्ना क्यों व्यर्थ loose talk करते हो?





> प्यारे  बन्धु bhai G   गुरूजी का तंत्र ज्ञान ,आयुर्वेद का ज्ञान , और  इतिहास का ज्ञान ,बहुत ही उच्च कोटि का है .ऐसे बिद्वान ब्यक्ति के बारे में इस तरह की अशोभनीय टिप्पड़ी करना bhai G  आप जैसे अच्छे  और सज्जन ब्यक्ति को शोभा नहीं देता हैं बन्धु . कृपया अपनी सज्जनता बनाये रखें .





> आदरणीय  'श्री नारायण दत्त श्रीमाली' जी की किताब -हस्तरेखा -के अंत में इस साधना के बारे में संछिप्त में ही सही परन्तु  कुछ जानकारी दी गयी हैं .जितना वहां पर दिया गया हैं उससे ज्यादा सिर्फ अपने आदरणीय गुरूजी ही बता सकते हैं.





> आदरणीय गुरु जी का तंत्र ज्ञान,आयुर्वेद का ज्ञान, इतिहास का ज्ञान,कथा शैली ,कथा प्रवाह ,संस्कृत निष्ठ भाषा एवं प्रकृति वर्डन सभी कुछ अति प्रशंसनीय एवं अभिनन्दनीय हैं .इनके बारे में कुछ लिखना भगवान भुवन भास्कर को सिर्फ दीपक दिखाना हैं .डॉ गोविन्द पाण्डेय - श्रीराम

----------


## xman

मैं भी व्यक्तिगत रूप से मिल चूका हूँ और इनको फोरम पर सन्देश भेजा था तो इन्होने मुझे तो पहचान लिया | 
भाई जी जब तक आपके पास पुख्ता जानकारी ना हो तो सदस्यों को भटकावो मत | मैं इन से २०१२ में मिला था | 
क्या आपने सदेश से गुरूजी (बाबा) से बात की, ऐसे ही अनाप-सनाप कहे जा रहे हो | ये अपनी कहानियां यहाँ पर दे रहे है ताकि यहाँ भी सदस्य पढ़ सके |
जब पुरानी वाली कहानियां पूरी अपडेट हो जाएगी तब नई कहनी का अपडेट भी गुरूजी शुरू करेंगे |

----------


## xman

एक बार मैं किसी मित्र के साथ एक स्थान पर गया था, वहां पर एक बाबा जैसे आदमी थे, उन्होंने उन्होंने मुझे से पूछा की कोई इच्छा है क्या ?
मैंने कहा की कोई इच्छा नही है |
तब उन्होंने कहा की मैं पता कर लूँगा |
फिर मुझे ऐसा लगा जैसे कोई मेरे दिमाग में घुस रहा है, २ मिनट तक मेरे दिमाग भरी हो गया फिर मैं नार्मल हो गया लेकिन वो बाबा मुझे नही बता पाए की मेरे मन में क्या चल रहा है |
ये क्या कारण हो सकता है ? क्या कोई बता सकता है ?
बाबा जी (गुरूजी) की कहानियां पढ़-पढ़कर इतना तो जान गया हूँ की वो मेरे दिमाग में घुसने की कोशिश कर रहे थे पर घुस क्यों नही पाए इसका क्या कारण है ?
वैसे मैं हनुमान जी का पक्का भक्त हूँ और मुझे उन पर पूर्ण-विश्वास भी है |

कोई मुझे इसका कारण बताये ?

----------


## xman

मुझे लगता है की मेरी इस छोटी से समस्या का समाधान तो रजत महाशय भी कर सकते है |
रजत जी कहाँ है आप, कृपया मेरी समस्या का समाधान कीजिये |

----------


## asifsehzaad

ये कहानिया....****** पर थी....अब यहाँ पर है....

साफ़ बताऊ तो ....मुझे फरक नहीं पड़ता के ये सच है के झूठ....मनोरंजन हो रहा है....

किसी को इनसे कोई प्रॉब्लम है तो भाई अपने झगडे को इस थ्रेड के बाहर सुलझाओ.... क्यों यहाँ पर अपना और हम सबका समय ख़राब कर रहे हो....

इस चक्कर में कुछ मजेदार चीज़े छूट जायेंगी.... इतने दिन हो गए कोई पोस्ट नहीं आई....

"बाबा जी " ignore करो ऐसे लोगो को.... और अपनी राह लगो.... 

एक काम हो सकता है तो कर दो.... पुराणी कहानिया....किसी जगह अपलोड कर दो...और अब नए वाले अनुभव यहाँ पर लिखिए....

----------


## shriram

> ये कहानिया....****** पर थी....अब यहाँ पर है....साफ़ बताऊ तो ....मुझे फरक नहीं पड़ता के ये सच है के झूठ....मनोरंजन हो रहा है....किसी को इनसे कोई प्रॉब्लम है तो भाई अपने झगडे को इस थ्रेड के बाहर सुलझाओ.... क्यों यहाँ पर अपना और हम सबका समय ख़राब कर रहे हो....इस चक्कर में कुछ मजेदार चीज़े छूट जायेंगी.... इतने दिन हो गए कोई पोस्ट नहीं आई...."बाबा जी " ignore करो ऐसे लोगो को.... और अपनी राह लगो.... एक काम हो सकता है तो कर दो.... पुराणी कहानिया....किसी जगह अपलोड कर दो...और अब नए वाले अनुभव यहाँ पर लिखिए....


मै आपके विचारो से पूरी तरह से सहमत हूँ .ऐसा ही होना चाहिए .क्योकि हमसभी thread पर .मनोरंजन एवं ज्ञान वर्धन हेतु ही आते हैं .thread परसहमति या असहमति अलग बात है किन्तु  झगडा करना सज्जनता नहीं हैंआदरणीय धर्मेन्द्र जी एवं XMANji कि इस मंच पर नया सूत्र कैसे शुरू किया जाये इस पर मार्गदर्शन दें .मेरे पास मुल्ला नसीरूदीन की 1.3 MB की कई कहानियां हैं साथ में और भी 415MB की कई अन्य कहानियां भी हैं जिसे मै इस मंच पर बाँटना चाहता हूँ .पुनःनिवेदन है कि इस मंच पर नया सूत्र कैसे शुरू किया जाये इस पर मार्गदर्शनदें.प्र  िच्छा में

----------


## uttarakhandi

> मै आपके विचारो से पूरी तरह से सहमत हूँ .ऐसा ही होना चाहिए .क्योकि हमसभी thread पर .मनोरंजन एवं ज्ञान वर्धन हेतु ही आते हैं .thread परसहमति या असहमति अलग बात है किन्तु  झगडा करना सज्जनता नहीं हैंआदरणीय धर्मेन्द्र जी एवं XMANji कि इस मंच पर नया सूत्र कैसे शुरू किया जाये इस पर मार्गदर्शन दें .मेरे पास मुल्ला नसीरूदीन की 1.3 MB की कई कहानियां हैं साथ में और भी 415MB की कई अन्य कहानियां भी हैं जिसे मै इस मंच पर बाँटना चाहता हूँ .पुनःनिवेदन है कि इस मंच पर नया सूत्र कैसे शुरू किया जाये इस पर मार्गदर्शनदें.प्र  िच्छा में


*मित्र ,*

*मंच के प्रति आपकी सोच और प्रयास के लिए आपको साधुवाद l* 

*कोई भी नया थ्रेड शुरू करने के लिए आपको मात्र सम्बंधित विभाग का चयन करना है।  उषाहरण के लिय मुल्ला नसीरुद्दीन वाली कहानिया साहित्य वाली श्रेणी में आती है आप उस विभाग में जाइए l उस विभाग में सबसे नीचे नया सूत्र शुरू करने का लिक दिया होगा आप उसे प्रयोग करें और सूत्र शुरू करें।  बाकी जिस प्रकार आप पोस्ट कर रहे है उसी प्रकार अपने सूत्र में कहानियां पोस्ट करें।  हो सकता है शुरू में आपको अधिक उत्तर न मिले लेकिन इसका अर्थ यह कदापि न निकालें की सदस्यों की आपके कार्य में रूचि नहीं है*

----------


## shriram

> मैं भी व्यक्तिगत रूप से मिल चूका हूँ और इनको फोरम पर सन्देश भेजा था तो इन्होने मुझे तो पहचान लिया | भाई जी जब तक आपके पास पुख्ता जानकारी ना हो तो सदस्यों को भटकावो मत | मैं इन से २०१२ में मिला था | क्या आपने सदेश से गुरूजी (बाबा) से बात की, ऐसे ही अनाप-सनाप कहे जा रहे हो | ये अपनी कहानियां यहाँ पर दे रहे है ताकि यहाँ भी सदस्य पढ़ सके |जब पुरानी वाली कहानियां पूरी अपडेट हो जाएगी तब नई कहनी का अपडेट भी गुरूजी शुरू करेंगे |


आदरणीय xman जी -मेरी ही तरह आपके पास भी आदरणीय गुरूजी की 177 कहानियां मौजूद होंगी , उनमे से अंत की कुछ कहानियों में गुरूजी ने कुछ मंत्रो की चर्चा की थी एवं उन्हें - मंत्र कुमार साहब से ले लें, मुझे संदेश न करें कृपा करके! -ऐसा निर्देशित किया था .किन्तु मेरा दुर्भाग्य की लाख प्रयास करने पर भी मै उन्हें प्राप्त नही कर सका .क्या आपके पास से वे सब मुझे मिल सकते हैं .मै उन कहानियों का नाम एवं अनुक्रम दे रहा हूँ .अगर हो सके तो इसी सूत्र पर या मेरे ई मेल -drgp1234@gmail.com-पर भेजने की कृपा करेगें तो बड़ा ही अनुग्रहित होऊंगा  -डॉ गोविन्द पाण्डेय -श्रीराम170 - प्रबल, तावक नाथ से भीषण द्वन्द!!----१-शैविकि       २-भैलकण्टा 174 वर्ष २०१२, संबलपुर, ओडिशा की एक घटना----३-कूप-प्रवंगा!          ४-रूद्र-महाधान्या! 177- एक रहस्य!!!वर्ष २०११, गढ़वाल के समीप की एक घटना-- में से- १ -वो हमारे, गजः, एक-दंत के वाहन, २ ----संतान कहा न मानती हो, .......पांच बार, एक मंत्र बोलेंमंत्र कुमार साहब से ले लें,, ३ ----ये, हमारे भूताधिपति, श्री वपुधारक जी के वाहन,................ एक मुनक्का खाएं,रात को, सोने से पहले, एक मंत्र पढ़े, मंत्र कुमार साहब से ले लें! ४---------इस रौन्ता घास को, जब कन्या का विवाह पक्का हो जाए...........इसमें श्री चन्द्र देव का का महामूल मंत्र है जपने को,मंत्र कुमार साहब से ले लें,

----------


## Baba_Aughad

*मेरी घटनाएँ लिख रहे हो मित्र! शर्म नहीं आती इन्हें अपना कहते हुए! आएगी भी कैसे! संस्कार ही ऐसे मिले हैं शायद! परन्तु ये पुरानी हैं! नयी नहीं! , *

----------


## Baba_Aughad

> आदरणीय xman जी -मेरी ही तरह आपके पास भी आदरणीय गुरूजी की 177 कहानियां मौजूद होंगी , उनमे से अंत की कुछ कहानियों में गुरूजी ने कुछ मंत्रो की चर्चा की थी एवं उन्हें - मंत्र कुमार साहब से ले लें, मुझे संदेश न करें कृपा करके! -ऐसा निर्देशित किया था .किन्तु मेरा दुर्भाग्य की लाख प्रयास करने पर भी मै उन्हें प्राप्त नही कर सका .क्या आपके पास से वे सब मुझे मिल सकते हैं .मै उन कहानियों का नाम एवं अनुक्रम दे रहा हूँ .अगर हो सके तो इसी सूत्र पर या मेरे ई मेल -drgp1234@gmail.com-पर भेजने की कृपा करेगें तो बड़ा ही अनुग्रहित होऊंगा  -डॉ गोविन्द पाण्डेय -श्रीराम170 - प्रबल, तावक नाथ से भीषण द्वन्द!!----१-शैविकि       २-भैलकण्टा 174 वर्ष २०१२, संबलपुर, ओडिशा की एक घटना----३-कूप-प्रवंगा!          ४-रूद्र-महाधान्या! 177- एक रहस्य!!!वर्ष २०११, गढ़वाल के समीप की एक घटना-- में से- १ -वो हमारे, गजः, एक-दंत के वाहन, २ ----संतान कहा न मानती हो, .......पांच बार, एक मंत्र बोलेंमंत्र कुमार साहब से ले लें,, ३ ----ये, हमारे भूताधिपति, श्री वपुधारक जी के वाहन,................ एक मुनक्का खाएं,रात को, सोने से पहले, एक मंत्र पढ़े, मंत्र कुमार साहब से ले लें! ४---------इस रौन्ता घास को, जब कन्या का विवाह पक्का हो जाए...........इसमें श्री चन्द्र देव का का महामूल मंत्र है जपने को,मंत्र कुमार साहब से ले लें,


*हाँ! मंत्रादि मैंने कुमार साहब को इसीलिए दिए ताकि कोई और उन्हें अपना न कहे! उन मंत्रों को मैंने मात्र कुमार साहब को ही दिया! क्या करना है, कैसे  करना है, ये मैंने ही उन्हें बताया, अब मई इनसे भी आगे लिख चुका हूँ,*

----------


## Aeolian

कॉपीराइट का एक और मसला ..
एक और द्वन्द !!
अंतर्द्वंद भी !!

----------


## leonidasdking

बाबा जी प्रणाम, क्या ये घटनाये सच में आपके ही साथ हुई है...

----------


## Super Power

ye chori chakari wala masla muhe lagta hai kabhi hal nahi hoga . jise dekho wahi idhar-udhar chura ke posting kar raha hai . had ho gayi .

----------


## xman

ये तो बड़ा अजीब मामला हो गया | कौन सही और कौन गलत है, जो भी सही है पहले कोई नई कहानी डालें तो पता चले सच्चाई का

----------


## xman

जो भी असली गुरूजी है वो जल्दी ही सूत्र पर प्रकट हो जाएँ

----------


## baba

मैं तो आ गया हूँ, देखते है ये औघड़ बाबा जी वापिस आते है या नही, सिर्फ दो पोस्ट कर दी |

----------


## asifsehzaad

तो मतलब १७७ कहानियो के बाद पता चलेगा....असली और नकली का....वैसे १७७ तो कट/पेस्ट चल सकता है...उसके बाद तो लेखक के लेखन शैली से ही पता लगाना पड़ेगा...

----------


## Bhai G

> आदरणीय xman जी -मेरी ही तरह आपके पास भी आदरणीय गुरूजी की 177 कहानियां मौजूद होंगी , उनमे से अंत की कुछ कहानियों में गुरूजी ने कुछ मंत्रो की चर्चा की थी एवं उन्हें - मंत्र कुमार साहब से ले लें, मुझे संदेश न करें कृपा करके! -ऐसा निर्देशित किया था .किन्तु मेरा दुर्भाग्य की लाख प्रयास करने पर भी मै उन्हें प्राप्त नही कर सका .क्या आपके पास से वे सब मुझे मिल सकते हैं .मै उन कहानियों का नाम एवं अनुक्रम दे रहा हूँ .अगर हो सके तो इसी सूत्र पर या मेरे ई मेल -drgp1234@gmail.com-पर भेजने की कृपा करेगें तो बड़ा ही अनुग्रहित होऊंगा  -डॉ गोविन्द पाण्डेय -श्रीराम170 - प्रबल, तावक नाथ से भीषण द्वन्द!!----१-शैविकि       २-भैलकण्टा 174 वर्ष २०१२, संबलपुर, ओडिशा की एक घटना----३-कूप-प्रवंगा!          ४-रूद्र-महाधान्या! 177- एक रहस्य!!!वर्ष २०११, गढ़वाल के समीप की एक घटना-- में से- १ -वो हमारे, गजः, एक-दंत के वाहन, २ ----संतान कहा न मानती हो, .......पांच बार, एक मंत्र बोलेंमंत्र कुमार साहब से ले लें,, ३ ----ये, हमारे भूताधिपति, श्री वपुधारक जी के वाहन,................ एक मुनक्का खाएं,रात को, सोने से पहले, एक मंत्र पढ़े, मंत्र कुमार साहब से ले लें! ४---------इस रौन्ता घास को, जब कन्या का विवाह पक्का हो जाए...........इसमें श्री चन्द्र देव का का महामूल मंत्र है जपने को,मंत्र कुमार साहब से ले लें,


आप चाहे तो अभी भी मन्त्र कुमार साहब से ले सकते है

----------


## Bhai G

> मैं भी व्यक्तिगत रूप से मिल चूका हूँ और इनको फोरम पर सन्देश भेजा था तो इन्होने मुझे तो पहचान लिया | 
> भाई जी जब तक आपके पास पुख्ता जानकारी ना हो तो सदस्यों को भटकावो मत | मैं इन से २०१२ में मिला था | 
> क्या आपने सदेश से गुरूजी (बाबा) से बात की, ऐसे ही अनाप-सनाप कहे जा रहे हो | ये अपनी कहानियां यहाँ पर दे रहे है ताकि यहाँ भी सदस्य पढ़ सके |
> जब पुरानी वाली कहानियां पूरी अपडेट हो जाएगी तब नई कहनी का अपडेट भी गुरूजी शुरू करेंगे |


नई कहानी नहीं 
बल्कि नए संस्मरण
क्योकि ये कोई कहानिया नहीं वरन सच्ची घटनाये है जिन्हे संस्मरण कहा जाता है

----------


## shriram

> आप चाहे तो अभी भी मन्त्र कुमार साहब से ले सकते है


कुमार साहब से संपर्क करने का सम्पर्क सूत्र देने की कृपा करें

----------


## Balrajg1970

> मैं तो आ गया हूँ, देखते है ये औघड़ बाबा जी वापिस आते है या नही, सिर्फ दो पोस्ट कर दी |


सादर चरण स्पर्श बाबाजी,
आपकी घटनाऐ अच्छी लगी ।और भी लिखे हम इन्तजार कर रहे हैँ।

----------


## shriram

> आप चाहे तो अभी भी मन्त्र कुमार साहब से ले सकते है


कृपया  कुमार साहब से संपर्क करने का सम्पर्क सूत्र देने की कृपा करें

----------


## Baba_Aughad

> मैं तो आ गया हूँ, देखते है ये औघड़ बाबा जी वापिस आते है या नही, सिर्फ दो पोस्ट कर दी |


जानते हैं आप! मैंने इसमें कुछ ऐसे मंत्रों का उल्लेख किया है, जो मात्र मेरे पास ही हैं, जिन्हें मैंने जानबूझकर नहीं लिखा था, क्योंकि, अक्सर आप जैसे चोर, कपटी उन्हें अपना कह, पोस्ट करते रहते हैं! आप पूरे १७७ लिख लीजिये! मैंने १७७ से आगे २७ और लिख दिए हैं! खैर, आप लिखते रहिये! मित्रगण, इस से अवगत हैं, जो नहीं हैं, शेष हैं वे भी जान ही जाएंगे!

----------


## Baba_Aughad

> कृपया  कुमार साहब से संपर्क करने का सम्पर्क सूत्र देने की कृपा करें



माननीय कुमार साहब, बिना मेरी आज्ञा के वो मंत्र किसी को न देंगे! मैंने और भी सरल, सुगाह्य मंत्रादि लिखे हैं! वे वहीँ उपलब्ध हैं!

----------


## Baba_Aughad

मित्रगण! आप स्वयं जान जाएंगे शीघ्र ही कि कौन असली है और कौन नकली! तब तक आप, १७७ संस्मरणों को पढ़ लें! इनमे से कई के, द्वितीय भाग भी लिखे गए हैं! वे भी सम्भवतः ये 'बाबा' दे ही देंगे!

----------


## Baba_Aughad

> तो मतलब १७७ कहानियो के बाद पता चलेगा....असली और नकली का....वैसे १७७ तो कट/पेस्ट चल सकता है...उसके बाद तो लेखक के लेखन शैली से ही पता लगाना पड़ेगा...


जी हाँ! दुरुस्त फ़रमाया आसिफ़ साहब आपने! मैंने भी यही लिखा है, एक सौ सत्ततर के बाद, आप खुद ही जान जाएंगे कि कौन असली है और कौन नकली!

----------


## Baba_Aughad

एक बात और, मैं जब भी लिखता हूँ तो आप ध्यान दें, मैं , पूर्ण-विराम का प्रयोग नहीं किया करता, आपको दिखाई दे जाएगा! मैं पूर्ण विराम के स्थान पर, ! का चिन्ह लगाया करता हूँ!

----------


## Bhai G

> कृपया  कुमार साहब से संपर्क करने का सम्पर्क सूत्र देने की कृपा करें


इस फोरम के नियमो के तहत यह प्रतिबंधित है 
जिस तरह से कल की मेरी पोस्ट को एडिट कर दिया गया उसी तरह से संपर्क सूत्र देने पर मुझे प्रतिबंधित भी किया जा सकता है 
आप भी ध्यान रखे 
ऐसे खुल्लम खुल्ला आप ऐसी डिमांड न किया करे

----------


## anita

> इस फोरम के नियमो के तहत यह प्रतिबंधित है 
> जिस तरह से कल की मेरी पोस्ट को एडिट कर दिया गया उसी तरह से संपर्क सूत्र देने पर मुझे प्रतिबंधित भी किया जा सकता है 
> आप भी ध्यान रखे 
> ऐसे खुल्लम खुल्ला आप ऐसी डिमांड न किया करे


नियम का ध्यान रखने और और दुसरे सदस्य को सचेत करने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## nikneo

गुरूजी कृपया १७७ कहानियों की PDF लिंक देने की कृपा करें |

----------


## Baba_Aughad

> गुरूजी कृपया १७७ कहानियों की PDF लिंक देने की कृपा करें |


आपको जो लिंक बाबा जी देंगे, उसमे दो घटनाएँ अधूरी हैं! पूर्ण मात्र मेरे पास ही हैं!

----------


## Jogia21

> आपको जो लिंक बाबा जी देंगे, उसमे दो घटनाएँ अधूरी हैं! पूर्ण मात्र मेरे पास ही हैं!


_कृपया १७७ कहानियों की PDF लिंक देने की कृपा करें | if u have these stories_

----------


## Loka

> _कृपया १७७ कहानियों की PDF लिंक देने की कृपा करें | if u have these stories_


आप चिंता ना करें गुरूजी खुद सारी कहानियां जल्दी ही फोरम पर अपडेट करेंगे,

----------


## Loka

आप फोरम पर चेक करते रहिये गुरूजी का कहना है की वो जल्दी ही नया सूत्र शुरू करने जिसमे सभी कहानियां होगी

----------


## shriram

> जानते हैं आप! मैंने इसमें कुछ ऐसे मंत्रों का उल्लेख किया है, जो मात्र मेरे पास ही हैं, जिन्हें मैंने जानबूझकर नहीं लिखा था, क्योंकि, अक्सर आप जैसे चोर, कपटी उन्हें अपना कह, पोस्ट करते रहते हैं! आप पूरे १७७ लिख लीजिये! मैंने १७७ से आगे २७ और लिख दिए हैं! खैर, आप लिखते रहिये! मित्रगण, इस से अवगत हैं, जो नहीं हैं, शेष हैं वे भी जान ही जाएंगे!


आदरणीय गुरूजी -ये जानकर अत्यंत खुशी हुयी की गुरूजी के नए 27 संस्मरण और उपलब्ध हैं ,आपसे एक निवेदन है की रहस्य और रोमांच तथा तंत्र के प्रति रूचि रखने वाले  एवं विशेष कर आपकी अप्रतिम लेखन शैली के दीवाने हम भक्तो को अपने नये संस्मरणों को यहाँ पर  पढने का सौभाग्य सुख प्रदान करें .साथ में जो अधूरी रचना -177-- एक रहस्य!!!वर्ष २०११, गढ़वाल के समीप की एक घटना -के अधूरे पड़े भाग को भी इसी सूत्र पर  पढने का सौभाग्य सुख प्रदान करें .        प्रतिच्छा में हम सभी भक्तगण

----------


## shriram

> एक बात और, मैं जब भी लिखता हूँ तो आप ध्यान दें, मैं , पूर्ण-विराम का प्रयोग नहीं किया करता, आपको दिखाई दे जाएगा! मैं पूर्ण विराम के स्थान पर, ! का चिन्ह लगाया करता हूँ!


आदरणीय गुरूजी आप का कथन एक दम सत्य है .आपने अपने पूरे संस्मरणों में बिस्म्यादी बोधक चिन्ह  ( !  ) का ही प्रयोग किया है .कही भी पूर्ण-विराम का प्रयोग नहीं किया है .यहाँ पर इस बात को पढने के बाद हम आपके सारे संस्मरण को ध्यान से देखे ,तब हमे विदित हुआ की वास्तव में ठीक ऐसी ही बात है .पूरे संस्मरणों में बिस्म्यादी बोधक चिन्ह  ( !  ) का ही प्रयोग किया गया है .

----------


## xman

> आदरणीय गुरूजी आप का कथन एक दम सत्य है .आपने अपने पूरे संस्मरणों में बिस्म्यादी बोधक चिन्ह  ( !  ) का ही प्रयोग किया है .कही भी पूर्ण-विराम का प्रयोग नहीं किया है .यहाँ पर इस बात को पढने के बाद हम आपके सारे संस्मरण को ध्यान से देखे ,तब हमे विदित हुआ की वास्तव में ठीक ऐसी ही बात है .पूरे संस्मरणों में बिस्म्यादी बोधक चिन्ह  ( !  ) का ही प्रयोग किया गया है .


मित्र गुरूजी का कहने का मतलब है की अगर कोई फेक आईडी से कॉपी पेस्ट करता है और अपने आपको गुरूजी कहता है तो ध्यान दें की वो पूर्णविराम की जगह पर (!) इस चिन्ह का प्रयोग कर रहा है या नही, अगर वो फेक पूर्ण विराम लगा रहा है मतलब की फेक है,

----------


## baba

मैंने भी तो सभी पोस्ट में ! इसका ही प्रयोग किया है, मात्र एक ही पोस्ट ऐसी है जिसमे | इसका प्रयोग है, फिर कैसे कन्फर्म होगा !
वैसे सच्चाई आप सभी के सामने जल्दी ही आ जाएगी !

----------


## asifsehzaad

WOW!....दो-दो बाबाजी.... क्या बात है... 

एक सुझाव देना चाहूँगा.... आप दोनों अपना अपना थ्रेड बना लो...हम दोनों की कहानियाँ पढ़ लेंगे....

----------


## कौशल_KK

गुरू ब्रम्हा , गुरूःविष्णु गुर्रूदेवो महेश्वरः गुरूः साक्षात परमब्रहम् तस्मै श्री गुरूवे नमः । आदरणीय गुरु जी  को सादर प्रणाम, धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Bhai G

> गुरू ब्रम्हा , गुरूःविष्णु गुर्रूदेवो महेश्वरः गुरूः साक्षात परमब्रहम् तस्मै श्री गुरूवे नमः । आदरणीय गुरु जी  को सादर प्रणाम, धन्यवाद ।


kaunse vale....

----------


## shriram

> मैंने भी तो सभी पोस्ट में ! इसका ही प्रयोग किया है, मात्र एक ही पोस्ट ऐसी है जिसमे | इसका प्रयोग है, फिर कैसे कन्फर्म होगा !वैसे सच्चाई आप सभी के सामने जल्दी ही आ जाएगी !


कुछ खौफे खुदा कीजिये,    इस तरह न चलिए .                                                                                        सौ बार तो,   इस धार पे ,   तलवार चली है .

----------


## shriram

> मैंने भी तो सभी पोस्ट में ! इसका ही प्रयोग किया है, मात्र एक ही पोस्ट ऐसी है जिसमे | इसका प्रयोग है, फिर कैसे कन्फर्म होगा !वैसे सच्चाई आप सभी के सामने जल्दी ही आ जाएगी !


सच्चाई छुप नही सकती बनावट के उसूलो से ,                                                                 खुश्बू आ नही सकती कभी कागज के फूलों से .

----------


## gill1313

वाह वाह क्या (सेर या शेयर ) मारा ................?

----------


## Jogia21

और कितना इंतजार करवायेगें श्रीमान जी .बहुत हुआ , अब तो आगे की post करने की कृपा करें .

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

बाबा तपस्या करने हिमालय गए हैं !

----------


## Jogia21

इस सूत्र के लिए आप जो मेहनत करते हैं वन्दनीय है 
बस बीच बीच में जो विराम लग जाता है वह पीड़ादायक है कृपया निरन्तरता बनाये रखें

----------


## Bhai G

*इस सूत्र पर दो बाबा है* 
*लेकिन अपडेट किसी का भी नही आ रहा*

----------


## asifsehzaad

> *इस सूत्र पर दो बाबा है* 
> *लेकिन अपडेट किसी का भी नही आ रहा*


लगता है किसी द्वन्द की तैयारी चल रही है.... Forgive me

----------


## Bhai G

> लगता है किसी द्वन्द की तैयारी चल रही है.... Forgive me


*तब तो और बढ़िया है* 
*एक नया संस्मरण तैयार हो रहा है*

----------


## Bhai G

*द्वन्द काफी लम्बा चल रहा है*

----------


## Adityatiwari

> "क़य्यूम भाई?" मैंने कहा,
> "जी गुरु जी, पूछिए?" उन्होंने ध्यान देते हुए कहा,
> "आपने हरि जी के बार में कुछ बातें बतायीं" मैंने कहा,
> क़य्यूम भाई अपनी बियर खोलने के लिए अपना अंगूठा चलाया और सफलता मिल गयी! झक्क की आवाज़ करते हुए बियर खुल गयी!
> "हाँ, गुरु जी?" क़य्यूम भाई ने पूछा,
> "हरि साहब ने ये ज़मीन २ साल पहले ली थी?" मैंने पूछा,
> ''हाँ गुरु जी" वे बोले,
> "किस से?" मैंने पूछा,
> "मैंने ही दिलवाई थी, दरअसल मेरे एक जानकार थे उन्ही से" उन्होंने बताया,
> ...



Baba Naumana Baba / Bheru Baba mandir ka pata de dijiye.. sachai janana chahta hoon

----------


## shriram

> Baba Naumana Baba / Bheru Baba mandir ka pata de dijiye.. sachai janana chahta hoon


इस  जिज्ञासा के लिए बहुत -2 धन्यबाद .पता मिल जाये तो कृपया हम सब को सूचित करने की कृपा करेंगे .ताकि हम सब भी इसकी सत्यता की जाँच कर सकें .हाँ एक प्रश्न और उठता है कि बाबा खंज ,नौमना बाबा , बाबा सोनिला सपेरा , बाबा रोमण , बाबा देवधर , बाबा पशिति  , कुलिक और बाबा बसुठादास  , बौका ,  बाबा हाज़िम , बाबा अज्राल ,बाबा द्वैज , बाबा लहटा , बाबा किरपाल ,बाबा हरदेव ,ये सब  के सब  लोग प्रबल साधक थे .तब ये लोग प्रेत योनी में बरसों तक क्यों पड़े रहे ? क्या तन्त्र  एवं मन्त्र के उच्च कोटि के साधको का यही हश्र होता है कि बरसों तक प्रेत योनी में पड़े रहो एवं समय के अन्तराल के बाद कोई तन्त्र साधक आएगा फिर उनसे उसका द्वन्द होगा फिर अंत में हार करके वे अपनी मुक्ति नये साधक से करवाये. कृपया इसका उत्तर अवश्य दें .

----------


## Loka

> इस  जिज्ञासा के लिए बहुत -2 धन्यबाद .पता मिल जाये तो कृपया हम सब को सूचित करने की कृपा करेंगे .ताकि हम सब भी इसकी सत्यता की जाँच कर सकें .हाँ एक प्रश्न और उठता है कि बाबा खंज ,नौमना बाबा , बाबा सोनिला सपेरा , बाबा रोमण , बाबा देवधर , बाबा पशिति  , कुलिक और बाबा बसुठादास  , बौका ,  बाबा हाज़िम , बाबा अज्राल ,बाबा द्वैज , बाबा लहटा , बाबा किरपाल ,बाबा हरदेव ,ये सब  के सब  लोग प्रबल साधक थे .तब ये लोग प्रेत योनी में बरसों तक क्यों पड़े रहे ? क्या तन्त्र  एवं मन्त्र के उच्च कोटि के साधको का यही हश्र होता है कि बरसों तक प्रेत योनी में पड़े रहो एवं समय के अन्तराल के बाद कोई तन्त्र साधक आएगा फिर उनसे उसका द्वन्द होगा फिर अंत में हार करके वे अपनी मुक्ति नये साधक से करवाये. कृपया इसका उत्तर अवश्य दें .


श्री राम जी इसका उत्तर तो ये बाबा जी या गुरूजी ही दे सकते है, और ये अभी फोरम पर लम्बे समय से आ नही रहे है |
किसी के पास कोई सम्पर्क सूत्र हो तो उनसे सम्पर्क करें, वैसे मेरे पास एक नंबर है जो शायद शर्मा जी के है, वो शर्मा जी जिनका जिक्र सभी संस्मरण में है |
मैंने कभी कॉल करके कन्फर्म नही किया की ये शर्मा जी वो ही है या कोई और, शर्मा जी के नंबर फोरम के एक सदस्य ने दिया था |
आप सदस्यों में अगर किसी के उनसे सम्पर्क हो तो उनको फोरम पर आने के लिए कहें |

----------


## shriram

> श्री राम जी इसका उत्तर तो ये बाबा जी या गुरूजी ही दे सकते है, और ये अभी फोरम पर लम्बे समय से आ नही रहे है |किसी के पास कोई सम्पर्क सूत्र हो तो उनसे सम्पर्क करें, वैसे मेरे पास एक नंबर है जो शायद शर्मा जी के है, वो शर्मा जी जिनका जिक्र सभी संस्मरण में है |मैंने कभी कॉल करके कन्फर्म नही किया की ये शर्मा जी वो ही है या कोई और, शर्मा जी के नंबर फोरम के एक सदस्य ने दिया था |आप सदस्यों में अगर किसी के उनसे सम्पर्क हो तो उनको फोरम पर आने के लिए कहें |


इस  जिज्ञासा के लिए बहुत -2 धन्यबाद .पता मिल जाये तो कृपया हम सब को सूचित करने की कृपा करेंगे .ताकि हम सब भी इसकी सत्यता की जाँच कर सकें .हाँ एक प्रश्न मन में और उठता है कि बाबा खंज ,नौमना बाबा , बाबा सोनिला सपेरा , बाबा रोमण , बाबा देवधर , बाबा पशिति  ,बाबा कुलिक और बाबा बसुठादास  , बौका ,  बाबा हाज़िम , बाबा अज्राल ,बाबा द्वैज , बाबा लहटा , बाबा किरपाल , और बाबा हरदेव ,और उनके साथ के उनके सहयोगी एवं उनके सेवक लोग ये सब  के सब  लोग प्रबल साधक थे .तब ये लोग प्रेत योनी में बरसों तक क्यों पड़े रहे ?एक सामान्य आदमी जब अपनी प्राकृतिक मौत के बाद प्रेत योनी में नहीं पड़ता तब ये लोग तो तन्त्र के बहुत ही बड़े प्रबल साधक थे , फिर ये लोग प्रेत योनी में बरसों तक क्यों पड़े रहे ? क्या तन्त्र  एवं मन्त्र के उच्च कोटि के साधको का यही हश्र होता है कि बरसों तक प्रेत योनी में पड़े रहो एवं समय के अन्तराल के बाद कोई तन्त्र साधक आएगा फिर उनसे उसका द्वन्द होगा फिर अंत में हार करके वे अपनी मुक्ति नये साधक से करवाये. कृपया इसका उत्तर अवश्य देंने की कृपा करें .बनारस में पड़ाव के पास बाबा अवधूत भगवान राम का आश्रम है .बाबा तो आत्मलीन हो गये किन्तु अभी वर्तमान में उनके दो शिष्य पड़ाव के आश्रम को चला रहे हैं .बाबा एक प्रबल साधक थे ,अनेको सिध्धियो से युक्त .उसी तरह क्री कुंड मदैनी के पास बाबा कीनाराम का मठ है , तो क्या ये लोग भी प्रेत योनी में होंगें ? बाबा कीनाराम और बाबा अवधूत भगवान राम दोनों लोगो के आश्रम से जुड़े लाखो भक्त बनारस सोनभद्र एवं आस पास के जिलो में है .बाबा कीनाराम कि समाधि क्री कुंड मदैनी के पास है .उनके मठ को आज भी तन्त्र के उच्च स्तर के साधक गण चला रहे है . तो क्या ये लोग भी प्रेत योनी में होंगें ? क्या इनकी मुक्ति नही हुई होगी ?आप उनसे इसी नंबर पर सम्पर्क करके देखिये एवं दुसरे सदस्यों में अगर किसी के पास  उनका कोई  सम्पर्क सूत्र हो तो  उनको फोरम पर आने के लिए कहें

----------


## Loka

> इस  जिज्ञासा के लिए बहुत -2 धन्यबाद .पता मिल जाये तो कृपया हम सब को सूचित करने की कृपा करेंगे .ताकि हम सब भी इसकी सत्यता की जाँच कर सकें .हाँ एक प्रश्न मन में और उठता है कि बाबा खंज ,नौमना बाबा , बाबा सोनिला सपेरा , बाबा रोमण , बाबा देवधर , बाबा पशिति  ,बाबा कुलिक और बाबा बसुठादास  , बौका ,  बाबा हाज़िम , बाबा अज्राल ,बाबा द्वैज , बाबा लहटा , बाबा किरपाल , और बाबा हरदेव ,और उनके साथ के उनके सहयोगी एवं उनके सेवक लोग ये सब  के सब  लोग प्रबल साधक थे .तब ये लोग प्रेत योनी में बरसों तक क्यों पड़े रहे ?एक सामान्य आदमी जब अपनी प्राकृतिक मौत के बाद प्रेत योनी में नहीं पड़ता तब ये लोग तो तन्त्र के बहुत ही बड़े प्रबल साधक थे , फिर ये लोग प्रेत योनी में बरसों तक क्यों पड़े रहे ? क्या तन्त्र  एवं मन्त्र के उच्च कोटि के साधको का यही हश्र होता है कि बरसों तक प्रेत योनी में पड़े रहो एवं समय के अन्तराल के बाद कोई तन्त्र साधक आएगा फिर उनसे उसका द्वन्द होगा फिर अंत में हार करके वे अपनी मुक्ति नये साधक से करवाये. कृपया इसका उत्तर अवश्य देंने की कृपा करें .बनारस में पड़ाव के पास बाबा अवधूत भगवान राम का आश्रम है .बाबा तो आत्मलीन हो गये किन्तु अभी वर्तमान में उनके दो शिष्य पड़ाव के आश्रम को चला रहे हैं .बाबा एक प्रबल साधक थे ,अनेको सिध्धियो से युक्त .उसी तरह क्री कुंड मदैनी के पास बाबा कीनाराम का मठ है , तो क्या ये लोग भी प्रेत योनी में होंगें ? बाबा कीनाराम और बाबा अवधूत भगवान राम दोनों लोगो के आश्रम से जुड़े लाखो भक्त बनारस सोनभद्र एवं आस पास के जिलो में है .बाबा कीनाराम कि समाधि क्री कुंड मदैनी के पास है .उनके मठ को आज भी तन्त्र के उच्च स्तर के साधक गण चला रहे है . तो क्या ये लोग भी प्रेत योनी में होंगें ? क्या इनकी मुक्ति नही हुई होगी ?आप उनसे इसी नंबर पर सम्पर्क करके देखिये एवं दुसरे सदस्यों में अगर किसी के पास  उनका कोई  सम्पर्क सूत्र हो तो  उनको फोरम पर आने के लिए कहें


मेरे ख्याल से आप गुरूजी से जुड़ें हुए है, जहाँ वो नए अपडेट दे रहे है,क्यों की आप की रूचि इन विषयों में काफी है |
आप उनसे ये सवाल भी पूछ लीजिये व हिंदी विचार मंच पर आने के लिए भी कहिये |

----------


## asifsehzaad

> इस  ..................क्या तन्त्र  एवं मन्त्र के उच्च कोटि के साधको का यही हश्र होता है कि बरसों तक प्रेत योनी में पड़े रहो एवं समय के अन्तराल के बाद कोई तन्त्र साधक आएगा फिर उनसे उसका द्वन्द होगा फिर अंत में हार करके वे अपनी मुक्ति नये साधक से करवाये. कृपया इसका उत्तर अवश्य देंने की कृपा करें .बनारस में पड़ाव के पास बाबा अवधूत भगवान राम का आश्रम है ......


यान्ति देवव्रता देवान्पित्र्यन्य  न्ति पित्र्व्रता: |
भूतानि यान्ति भूतेज्या यान्ति मध्याजिनोपी माम् || गीता 9:25

देवताओ को पूजने वाले... देवताओ को प्राप्त होते है....
पितरो को पूजने वाले... पितरो को प्राप्त होते है.... 
भूतो को पूजने वाले... भूतो को प्राप्त होते है....
और मेरा पूजन करें वाले भक्त मुझको ही प्राप्त होते है...

ये है कारण....... क्योकि इन साधको ने ऐसा ही चाह था.....

----------


## asifsehzaad

यान्ति देवव्रता देवान्पित्र्यन्य  न्ति पित्र्व्रता: |
भूतानि यान्ति भूतेज्या यान्ति मध्याजिनोपी माम् || गीता 9:25

देवताओ को पूजने वाले... देवताओ को प्राप्त होते है....
पितरो को पूजने वाले... पितरो को प्राप्त होते है.... 
भूतो को पूजने वाले... भूतो को प्राप्त होते है....
और मेरा पूजन करें वाले भक्त मुझको ही प्राप्त होते है...

ये है कारण....... क्योकि इन साधको ने ऐसा ही चाह था.....

----------


## Loka

> यान्ति देवव्रता देवान्पित्र्यन्य  न्ति पित्र्व्रता: |
> भूतानि यान्ति भूतेज्या यान्ति मध्याजिनोपी माम् || गीता 9:25
> 
> देवताओ को पूजने वाले... देवताओ को प्राप्त होते है....
> पितरो को पूजने वाले... पितरो को प्राप्त होते है.... 
> भूतो को पूजने वाले... भूतो को प्राप्त होते है....
> और मेरा पूजन करें वाले भक्त मुझको ही प्राप्त होते है...
> 
> ये है कारण....... क्योकि इन साधको ने ऐसा ही चाह था.....


आपकी जानकारी तो काफी अच्छी है, आप भी कोई नया सूत्र बनाये मंच पर

----------


## Loka

ये पोस्ट आसिफसहजाद मित्र ने डाली है पर संस्कृत की वजह से इसमें शो नही हो रही थी 
Attachment 905005

----------


## Jogia21

मेरा पूजन करें वाले भक्त मुझको ही प्राप्त होते है...

----------


## garima

नमस्ते जोगिया जी कैसे है चोपाल में भी आये जी

----------


## nitin1984

बाबा जी कहां चले गए

----------


## Loka

बाबा जी किसी क्रिया में बैठे लगते है, वो अभी ऑफलाइन है, जल्दी ही फोरम पर लौटेंगे

----------


## baba satyam

इसके आगे की कथा हमें पता है अगर नियामक महोदया चाहे तो मैं इस सूत्र को इसके आगे की कथा से जारी  रख सकता हूं

----------


## anita

> इसके आगे की कथा हमें पता है अगर नियामक महोदया चाहे तो मैं इस सूत्र को इसके आगे की कथा से जारी  रख सकता हूं



जी बिलकुल रख सकते है

----------


## baba satyam

> जी बिलकुल रख सकते है


धन्यवाद........

----------


## baba satyam

एक रोमांचक संस्मरण

चौमासे  का मौसम था वो! घटाटोप  बबबारिश पड़ रही थी! आकाश था कि खुलने का नाम ही नहीं ले रहा था, पिछली रात से तो ऐसी मुसलाधार बारिश पड़ रही थी कि अंदर तक के कपड़े नामी सोख चले थे! पानी भर गया था उधर, हमारा  कक्ष थोड़ा ऊंचाई पर था और ढलान सी थी, इसलिए पानी नहीं जम रहा था उधर, नहीं तो उस डेरे में ऐसी कोई जगह नहीं थी जहां पानी ने पैठ ना  बनाई हो! हमारे कमरे के बाहर एक बोरा बिछा था, उस बोरे पर एक मादा स्वान लेटी हुई थी, काले और सफेद रंग की, उसका पेट देख मालूम पड़ता था कि वह गर्भवती है, और कोई 15 -20 दिन में कुछ नन्हे स्वान को जन्म देने वाली है! मौसम में ठंडक थी उस दिन!

----------


## shriram

*आदरणीय बाबा सत्यम जी ---
अलख    निरंजन
इस मंच के इस सूत्र पर कई अघोर साधक बाबा जी लोग आये एवं कई कारणों से विदा भी हो गये |
तंत्र मन्त्र में रूचि रखने वाले हम सभी पाठक Xossip से लेकर Lefora तक अपने आदरणीय गुरूजी --rentme4nite --के संस्मरणों को बड़ी ही आदर एवं श्रद्धा से पढ़ते चले आ रहे है |
अब आपका आगमन हम सभी के लिए आश्चर्य एवं ख़ुशी की बात है |
आपका हम सभी आदर के साथ हार्दिक स्वागत करते है |
बस एक शंका है कि कहीं आप भी हमारे आदरणीय गुरूजी --rentme4nite --के पुराने संस्मरणों को ही अपना बता कर यहाँ न पेश करें |*

----------


## baba satyam

> *आदरणीय बाबा सत्यम जी ---
> अलख    निरंजन
> इस मंच के इस सूत्र पर कई अघोर साधक बाबा जी लोग आये एवं कई कारणों से विदा भी हो गये |
> तंत्र मन्त्र में रूचि रखने वाले हम सभी पाठक Xossip से लेकर Lefora तक अपने आदरणीय गुरूजी --rentme4nite --के संस्मरणों को बड़ी ही आदर एवं श्रद्धा से पढ़ते चले आ रहे है |
> अब आपका आगमन हम सभी के लिए आश्चर्य एवं ख़ुशी की बात है |
> आपका हम सभी आदर के साथ हार्दिक स्वागत करते है |
> बस एक शंका है कि कहीं आप भी हमारे आदरणीय गुरूजी --rentme4nite --के पुराने संस्मरणों को ही अपना बता कर यहाँ न पेश करें |*


श्रीराम जी मैंने कब कहा कि यह सारे संस्मरण मेरे अपने हैं यह सारे संस्मरण उन्हीं "तथाकथित" का ही है मैं तो बस इस मंच के पाठकों के लिए यहां प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूं!
आगे चलकर मैं अपनी तरफ से भी कुछ रोचक कहानियां इस मंच पर प्रस्तुत करूंगा जोकि अघोर तंत्र से जुड़ी हुई है!
आशा है आप सब लोगों को पसंद आएगी अगर कहीं कोई त्रुटि होती है तो कृपया बताएं!

----------


## baba satyam

ठंडी  हो  चली थी,  इसीलिए वो मादा श्वान उस  बोरे  पर  आ लेटी थी! दस  बज रहे  थे, और ऐसा लगता था कि जैसे सवेरा अभी अभी ही हुआ है, ज़िंदगी ठहर  सी गयी थी उस कमरे  म तो! कमरे मे एक पलंग, एक मेज़, दो कुर्सियां,  एक  अलमारी, एक  घड़ा, और कुछ किताबें-अखबार पड़े थे, दीवार  पर,  एक  पुराना कैलेंडर   लटका था,  उसमे ,  एक  झील बनी थी, उसके   पास हिरण आदी पशु पानी  पी रहे  थे! "ये  कालू नहीं आया अभी तक?" बोले शर्मा  जी, "आ रहा होगा!" कहा मैने, "आधा घंटा हो गया!" बोले वो, "आ जाएगा, कहीं बाहर न गया हो?" कहा मैने, "बाहर  क्या तैर के   जाएगा!" बोले वो, "आपने मंगाया ही कुछ ऐसा है!" कहा मैने, "रेजर  ही तो मंगवाया था?" बोले वो, "तो  रेजर  की यहां  क्या ,फैक्ट्री लगी है?" कहा मैने, "तो  दुकान तो पास मे  ही है?" बोले वो, "हो  सकता है,  कही और से लेने गया हो?" कहा मैने, और तभी बादल गरजे! और बारिश  तेज हई! वो  मादा  श्वान,  चौक कर, कान खड़े कर, उठ गयी! बैठ  गए  वो,  देखा  खिड़की  से बाहर, "आज न रुकै  ये!" बोले वो, "आसार तो यही है!" कहा मैने, और तभी कालू आया, छतरी बंद कर, अंगोछे से मुंह पोछ, जूतियां उतार,  छतरी रख, आया अंदर!  दे  दिया  रेजर  उन्हें! "अरे  कहाँ  रह  गया था?" पूछा शर्मा  जी ने, "दुकान ही  न  खुल रहीं!" बोला वो, "ये  पास वाली?" बोले  वो, "बंद  है"  बोला  कालू,  हाथ  पोछते हुए , "तो  कहाँ से  लाया?"  पूछा उन्होने, "चौक से"  बोला वो, "तभी देर  लग गयी?" बोले वो, "हाँ!  और  ये  बारिश,  सारा  रास्ता पानी से  भरा पड़ा है!"  बोला वो, "भरा  पड़ा होगा!"  बोले  वो,

----------


## shriram

> श्रीराम जी मैंने कब कहा कि यह सारे संस्मरण मेरे अपने हैं यह सारे संस्मरण उन्हीं "तथाकथित" का ही है मैं तो बस इस मंच के पाठकों के लिए यहां प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूं!
> आगे चलकर मैं अपनी तरफ से भी कुछ रोचक कहानियां इस मंच पर प्रस्तुत करूंगा जोकि अघोर तंत्र से जुड़ी हुई है!
> आशा है आप सब लोगों को पसंद आएगी अगर कहीं कोई त्रुटि होती है तो कृपया बताएं!


*अपने आदरणीय गुरूजी --rentme4nite --के 195 संस्मरण मेरे पास संग्रहित है |
वैसे आप अच्छा काम कर रहे है क्योकि जिन पाठको ने इन रहस्य रोमांच से भरपूर संस्मरणों को  नही पढ़ पाया है वे अब आपकी कृपा से इन्हे पढ़ पाएंगे |
वैसे अपनी जिज्ञासा बस पुछ रहा हूँ कि कहीं आप Xossip वाले विनीत जी ही  तो नही है |
आप अच्छा काम कर रहे है इस लिए आपका स्वागत है आदरणीय बाबा सत्यम जी  |
आप अपना काम करते रहे |
हम सब प्रसन्न है |
आदरणीय बाबा सत्यम जी आप हमारे आदरणीय गुरूजी --rentme4nite को   "तथाकथित" क्यों कह रहे है बाबा ?

अलख निरंजन*

----------


## baba satyam

"चाय पियोगे?"  पूछा कालू ने,
"हाँ  यार!  क्यों  नहीं!"  बोले  वो,
"लाता  हु  बनवा कर" बोला वो, और छतरी उठा, जूतियां पहन, चला गया!
"देख  लो,  कहाँ से  लाया है!"  कहा मैने,
"हाँ,  चौक  से  लाया!"  बोले  वो, रेजर  को,  पैक  से  निकालते हुए,  और  चले गए गुसलखाने, दाढ़ी बनाने! और  मै  बैठा रहा वही कुर्सी  पर,  देखता  रहा बारिश पड़ते हुए!  बुलबुले  बनते,  तो उन  पर  बूँद गिरती,  फट  जाते, फिर और बनते! यही तो है  जीवन-चक्र! बुलबुले समान ही तो जीवन है  हमारा! बुलबुला बनता है, और फट जाता है! फिर बनता है, और फिर फट जाता है! बाहर की बूंद, पानी के   ऊपर  तल  के  पास की हवा को विच्छेदित कर  कर देती  है,  हवा अंदर जाती है,  और  बुलबुला बन,  बाहर आ जाती है! यही तो है  सम्पूर्ण जीवन चक्र! बूँद,  वो पिता,  पानी,  वो माँ,  हवा  वो आत्मा,  और  फिर बुलबुला! वो  हम! इतना ही क्षणिक  जीवन तो है  हमारा! इस मे भी हाय-हाय! ये मेरा और  वो मेरा! कोई कोई बुलबुला,  पानी  की बूंदों  से  बचता  बचाता तैर  जाता पानी  पर!  और  फिर टकरा कर, या बूँद गिरते  ही,  स्वाहा!  यही  तो कहता है,  ज्ञान सर्वत्र बिखरा पड़ा है!  ग्रहण करने वाला चाहिए बस! आ गए शर्मा जी, बना ली थी दाढ़ी, आये, और चेहरा पोंछ, बैठ गए कुर्सी  पर!
"कैसी  झड़ी  लगी है!"  बोले  वो,
"हाँ!"  कहा  मैने,
"तो  आज का कायर्क्रम रद्द?" बोले वो,
"ऐसे  रहा  तो कैसे  जाएंगे?"  कहा मैने,
"मै फ़ोन कर दूंगा!" बोले वो,
"करना ही पड़ेगा"  कहा मैने,
और तभी आया कालू, ले आया था चाय, साथ म ब्रेड-पकौड़े!
"अरे  वाह यार!" बोले शर्मा जी,
अब खाने शुरू किया हमने, चाय पीनी भी!
"बैठ  जा कालू?"  कहा मैने,
"काम है,जाता हू" बोला वो, 
और चला गया वापिस! 
"मजे  बाँध  दिए इसने तो!" बोले  वो,  खाते हुए! "हाँ,  ऐसे  मौसम  मे  चाय और ब्रेड-पकौड़े!" कहा मैने, आराम से खाए, और चाय पी, डकार भी आ गयी!

----------


## baba satyam

> *अपने आदरणीय गुरूजी --rentme4nite --के 195 संस्मरण मेरे पास संग्रहित है |
> वैसे आप अच्छा काम कर रहे है क्योकि जिन पाठको ने इन रहस्य रोमांच से भरपूर संस्मरणों को  नही पढ़ पाया है वे अब आपकी कृपा से इन्हे पढ़ पाएंगे |
> वैसे अपनी जिज्ञासा बस पुछ रहा हूँ कि कहीं आप Xossip वाले विनीत जी ही  तो नही है |
> आप अच्छा काम कर रहे है इस लिए आपका स्वागत है आदरणीय बाबा सत्यम जी  |
> आप अपना काम करते रहे |
> हम सब प्रसन्न है |
> आदरणीय बाबा सत्यम जी आप हमारे आदरणीय गुरूजी --rentme4nite को   "तथाकथित" क्यों कह रहे है बाबा ?
> 
> अलख निरंजन*


श्री राम जी अगर मेरा उन्हें तथाकथित कहना आपको अच्छा नहीं लगा तो मैं इसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी हूं!
मेरे पास उनके कुछ  संस्मरण है जो मैं यहां प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूं अगर आपके पास उनके पूरे संस्मरण उपलब्ध हैं तो कृपया इस मंच पर साझा  करें ताकि मैं और इस मंच के अन्य पाठक भी उस का लाभ उठा सके!

जय हो महाकाल की..........

----------


## sanjaychatu

> *अपने आदरणीय गुरूजी --rentme4nite --के 195 संस्मरण मेरे पास संग्रहित है |
> वैसे आप अच्छा काम कर रहे है क्योकि जिन पाठको ने इन रहस्य रोमांच से भरपूर संस्मरणों को  नही पढ़ पाया है वे अब आपकी कृपा से इन्हे पढ़ पाएंगे |
> वैसे अपनी जिज्ञासा बस पुछ रहा हूँ कि कहीं आप Xossip वाले विनीत जी ही  तो नही है |
> आप अच्छा काम कर रहे है इस लिए आपका स्वागत है आदरणीय बाबा सत्यम जी  |
> आप अपना काम करते रहे |
> हम सब प्रसन्न है |
> आदरणीय बाबा सत्यम जी आप हमारे आदरणीय गुरूजी --rentme4nite को   "तथाकथित" क्यों कह रहे है बाबा ?
> 
> अलख निरंजन*


मित्र श्री राम , ये विनीत जी नहीं  हो सकते 
मुझे कुछ पहचाने से  लग रहे  हे , लेकिन पक्का होने पे ही शेयर करुगा

----------


## baba satyam

मित्रों आप सब की रुचि विषय वस्तु से हटकर मुझ  पर ही केंद्रित हो गई है, क्योंकि अब आप सब की रुचि इसमें नहीं रह गई है तो इस इस संस्मरण को मैं आगे नहीं पोस्ट करुंगाl
मैं अपनी कुछ रहस्य और रोमांच की कहानी अभी किसी दूसरे मंच पर पोस्ट कर रहा हूं और जल्द ही इस मंच पर पोस्ट करुंगा तब तक के लिए विदा मित्रों

----------


## shriram

चोर की दाढ़ी में तिनका |

----------


## shriram

> श्री राम जी अगर मेरा उन्हें तथाकथित कहना आपको अच्छा नहीं लगा तो मैं इसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी हूं!
> मेरे पास उनके कुछ  संस्मरण है जो मैं यहां प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूं अगर आपके पास उनके पूरे संस्मरण उपलब्ध हैं तो कृपया इस मंच पर साझा  करें ताकि मैं और इस मंच के अन्य पाठक भी उस का लाभ उठा सके!
> 
> जय हो महाकाल की..........


*बाबा जी 
अलख निरंजन 
हमारे आदरणीय गुरूजी --rentme4nite -- की ऐसी आज्ञा नही है अस्तु हम ये काम कभी भी नही करेंगे |
जय हो महाकाल की.........*

----------


## Bhai G

> *बाबा जी* 
> *अलख निरंजन 
> हमारे आदरणीय गुरूजी --rentme4nite -- की ऐसी आज्ञा नही है अस्तु हम ये काम कभी भी नही करेंगे |
> जय हो महाकाल की.........*



बहुत अच्छे ....
जय श्री औघड़नाथ ............

----------


## anita

> बहुत अच्छे ....
> जय श्री औघड़नाथ ............



बहुत दिनों बाद मंच पे आये आप ?

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> दोस्तों आपको कहानी चाहे सच्ची लगी हो या काल्पनिक, कैसी लगी ये जरुर बताएं !


जय गुरुजी,
नमस्कार,

में आपका नाम तो नही जानता और आपने पहेले ही बतला दीया है की मुजसे कोई भी संपर्क का प्रयास न करे ईस लीये गुरुजी ही कहुगा। जो ज्ञान को बठाता है जो अंधकार से प्रकाश की और ले जाते है उसे गुरुजी ही कहना होगा। भले ही वह पुस्तक के मार्गसे हो।

मुजे आपका यह सत्य अनुभव बहुत अच्छा लगा। मुजे ये पठकर कोई अजीब नही लगा क्योकिं मेने कई सारी ईस तरह की कहानीया या आप जेसे साधकोका अनुभव पठा है जो दुसरो के हीत के लीये अपनी जान लगा कर बहुत भला काम करते रहे है। बात रही सच मानने की तो यह कहानी काल्पनीक नही हो सकती क्योकि काल्पनीक इतना भावुक ओर आत्माको छुलेने वाला नही होता। मेने श्री अरुण कुमार शर्माजी कई किताबो को पठा है। उनके भी कई योग और तंत्रके कई अनुभव है और मात्र ज्ञानरूप नही परंतु कर्ममें भी उन्होने अपने जीवन में उतारा है। आमारे यहा गुजरातमें भी कई संत और मुनकी कई किताबे मेने पठी है। जो ईस बातकी गवाही देते हे की हमारे ईस भौतिक दुनिया के अतिरिक्त भी कई दुनिया है जीसको जाननी हमारे जेसे आम आदमीकी ताकत नही। यह तो आप जैसे ही संत, महात्मा और योगीओ की बाते या पुस्तको के माध्यम से ही हम जान सकते है। 

मेरे अध्यन के हिसाब से आज जो हमारे भारत की संस्कृती, साहित्य और प्रगति की जो दुर्दशा हुई है वह बहुत ही दुख की बात है। और आप जैसे महानुभावोकी वजह से ही लगता है की जो हमारे पुर्वजो, ऋषिमुनियोने जो पुराण, वेद और उपनिषद में योग, तंत्र, मंत्र की बाते कही है वह आज के लोगो को भले ही सच न लगे परंतु, उसे लीखना नही बंध करना चाहिये। इससे हमारे जेसे जिज्ञासुओ के लीये और जीवन में आध्यात्मकताको बठाने के लिये यह बहुत ही आवश्यक है।

अगर आपकी आज्ञा रही तो आपसे बातचीत करने और मेरे राम भकित के मार्ग में आपसे सलाह और आर्शीवाद मागता हुं। मुजे पता है की गुरु की बीना मनुष्य कीसी भी मार्ग में आगे नही बठ सकता। श्री अरुण कुमार शर्माजीने मुजे बहुत ही प्रभावीत कीया है मगर मेरा दुर्भाग्य है की वह अब ईस पार्थीव जगत में नही है। उनकी पुस्तकोके माध्यम से में आपने जीवन में सत्य, दया, भक्ति, ओर ध्यान के मार्ग पर चलनेकी कोशीश कर रहा हुं। अगर आपकी भी मुजपर दया रही तो मेरे सौभाग्य होगा मेरे इस मार्ग पर।

जय श्री राम
अजय आर. कांकरेचा

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

आदरणी श्री रामजी,
आपकी बातो से लगता है की आपने गुरुजीकी पुरानी सभी कहानी पठी है। तो क्या में भी यह कहानीया पठ सकता हुं। यदी मुजे ईसकी लींक या आपसे जो बनपडे वेसे मेरे सहायता करे तो आपकी कृपा होगी।
अजय

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

मेने भी डॉ श्रीमाली जी और श्री अरुण कुमार शर्मा जी की पुस्तके पठी है और में भी आप उनसे प्रभावीत हुआ हुं। तो आप मेरी ईस प्रस्तावका स्विकार करे और मुजे कीसीफी फोरमेट में उनके लेक मीले तो आच्छा होगा।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

और रही सच्छे गुरुजीकी बात वो भी आगर पता चले तो बता दीजीये।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

अभी तो में उनके संस्करण जहा से भी मेले उसे पठ रहा हुं और आध्यात्मीक और पारलौकीक दुनिया के बारेमें जानने की कोशीश कर रहा हु। बाबीजी के हिसाब से हमे जहा भी ज्ञान मिले ले लेना चाहिए।

----------


## anupama jadon

Babaji aapse sampark kaise ho sakta h, hamare yaha bhi samasya gambheer hai...kaafi samay se, plz reply

----------


## anita

> Babaji aapse sampark kaise ho sakta h, hamare yaha bhi samasya gambheer hai...kaafi samay se, plz reply



मित्र इस तरह के वर्तान्त पूर्णतय काल्पनिक है, इसलिए आपसे गुजारिश है सभी चीजों को जाँच परख के ही आगे बढे, अन्यथा हो सकता है की आप किसी तरह की ठगी का शिकार हो जाये

----------


## aaashutoshojha

Agar guru ji se baat Ho paye to btyga.Mai ye pd chuka Hu aur ek baar mulakat bhi Kr chucka hu

----------


## m4neesh

[QUOTE=anupama jadon;2274893]Babaji aapse sampark kaise ho sakta h, hamare yaha bhi samasya gambheer hai...kaafi samay se, plz reply[/QUOT

किसी भी व्यक्तिगत्त व्यवहार के लिए फॉरम जिम्मेदार नहीं है और किसीभी लाभ या हानि की स्थिति में फोरम पर अभद्रता ना करे

निवेदन है अतः इस तरह के व्यवहार से बचे

----------


## Krishna

> Agar guru ji se baat Ho paye to btyga.Mai ye pd chuka Hu aur ek baar mulakat bhi Kr chucka hu


[QUOTE=m4neesh;2278634]


> Babaji aapse sampark kaise ho sakta h, hamare yaha bhi samasya gambheer hai...kaafi samay se, plz reply[/QUOT
> 
> किसी भी व्यक्तिगत्त व्यवहार के लिए फॉरम जिम्मेदार नहीं है और किसीभी लाभ या हानि की स्थिति में फोरम पर अभद्रता ना करे
> 
> निवेदन है अतः इस तरह के व्यवहार से बचे


नियामक जी की बातों पर ध्यान दें ||

----------


## m4neesh

[QUOTE=Krishna;2278635]


> नियामक जी की बातों पर ध्यान दें ||


धन्यवाद कृष्णा जी

----------


## baba

कैसे है सभी मित्र !
काफी समय बाद फोरम पर आया हूँ !

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> कैसे है सभी मित्र !
> काफी समय बाद फोरम पर आया हूँ !


महान औघड़ तांत्रिक बाबा जी की जय हो। शहर में डेढ़ लाख आशिकों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड ऊधम मचाए पड़ी है। कृपया ऊधम शान्त करने के लिए कोई कारगर उपाय बताएँ।

----------


## Sameeralmighty

Gyaniyo evam lekhako evem mitro  kripya muje guruji ke sare sansamaran kaha milenge wo forum bata de kyoki xossip pe unke kuch hi lekh hai.aap logo ki ati kripa hogi

----------


## Sameeralmighty

Bhai g bade bhai ka kartavya nibhaye aur mujhe guruji ki samast kahanaiyo ka link uplabdh karaye
Dhanyawad

----------


## AMit K Siddhapura

*Shriram JI, Aadesh Aadesh
Kya Aap Muje Wo 195 संस्मरण Meri Email Id Pr Bhej Sakte Hai, tatvacons11@gmail.com
Jay ho guru Goraksh Nathay Namah
HariOm tatsat Jay Guru Datt*

----------


## AMit K Siddhapura

bhag bich ling, ling bich para, jo rakhe so guru hmara......Aadesh..Aadesh...Aadesh

----------


## Vikram mishra

Mitra ye purane forum ka name kya h kha inki kahaniya uplabdh h plz batate

----------


## Prasun

Bahut hi dilchasp

----------


## Tuday29

बाबा पैलगी !
 मेरा नाम उदय तिवारी ! शाण्डिल्य गौत्रीय हूँ, अर्थात आप ही वंश-वृक्ष का एक पत्र।
क्या आपका कोई संपर्क-सूत्र मिल पाना सम्भव है ?
कैसे आपसे बात हो सकती है ? कृपया बताएं।
प्रणाम !

धन्यवाद

----------


## superidiotonline

> बाबा पैलगी !
>  मेरा नाम उदय तिवारी ! शाण्डिल्य गौत्रीय हूँ, अर्थात आप ही वंश-वृक्ष का एक पत्र।
> क्या आपका कोई संपर्क-सूत्र मिल पाना सम्भव है ?
> कैसे आपसे बात हो सकती है ? कृपया बताएं।
> प्रणाम !
> 
> धन्यवाद


बाबा जी अपने भक्तों को समय-समय पर सम्पर्क सूत्र का वितरण करते रहते हैं। एक बार बाबा जी से हमारी बातचीत हुई थी तो उन्होंने खुश होकर हमारी सेवा में एक दर्जन भूतों को लगा दिया था!

----------


## sumitraj

जिनके पास भी वो 177 कहानी का लिंक हो।plz शेयर करें।
पढ़ने की अभिलाषा है।
नमस्ते

----------


## ghost rider

GURUDEV JI KO SAADAR CHARAN SPARSH

----------

